# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  HMEΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΩΝ-ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΚΩΝ

## POZ

Κοντεύω να κλείσω έναν μήνα χωρίς εμετούς και ενω αισθάνομαι πολύ καλύτερα δεν έχω σταματήσει τα υπεραφγικά ειδικά τις νύχτες..Βέβαια προσπαθώ τις περισσότερες φορές-όπως σήμερα ας πούμε- όταν με πιάνει ,να τρώω όσο θέλω αλλά τροφές με λίγα λιπαρα, όπως γιαούρτια με φρούτα , κριτσίνια και παγωτά 0% μπας και μετριάσω τις τύψεις.άλλες φορές καταβροχθίζω ότι πιο ανθυγιεινό υπάρχει.Φυσικά και όταν πρήζομαι σκέφτομαι αυτομάτως τη λεκάνη αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να επιστρέψω στα παλιά..Οι λόγοι των υπερφαγικών μου είναι διάφοροι, συνήθως άγχος ή μελαγχολιά ή απλά ανάγκη για γλυκό, μετά τύψεις και μετά υπερκατανάλωση ή απο άδειες ώρες κ μέρες.Απόψε ας πούμε επειδή αύριο φεύγω 3ήμερο κ έχω αγχωθεί οτι θα φάω πολύ, είπα να αρχίσω το τσιμπούσι νωρίτερα..!Εδώ θα γράφω οποτε κάνω υπερφαγικά, το τι έφαγα(όσα θυμάμαι)και τους λόγους που το προκάλεσαν, μήπως με βοηθήσει να αποκτήσω σιγά σιγά μια πιο υγιή κ ανώδυνη σχέση με το φαί.Το αποψινό το ξεχνάω όσο μπορώ , αύριο είναι μια νέα μέρα για όλους κ τουλάχιστον με τόσα κιλά φρούτα που κατανάλωσα συν τοις άλλοις θα φτιάξω επιδερμίδα!Φυσικά οποια κοπέλα θέλει μπορεί να γράφει και τα δικά της "κατορθώματα" αν και απεύχομαι σε όλους κάθε είδους υπερφαγιές.

----------


## koralaki

γεια σου ροζ,
τσεκαρε το λιγο προσεκτικα το αν θα σε βοηθησει οντως η καταγραφη.
σαν εναλλακτικη να σου προτεινω (αν δεν πιασει αυτο που θα κανεις που το απευχομαι)
να ξεχνας τελειως το βουλιμικο, υπερφαγικο ή ο,τι αλλο σε φερνει σε δυσαρεστη θεση αφου κ το κανεις.
να εχεις φυσικα επιγνωση οτι το εκανες αλλα να το αφηνεις πισω κ να κανεις νεα αρχη.
αλλωστε θυμασαι ποτε τι τρως? εγω τρωω τοσα που κ να ηθελα να τα θυμαμαι...
ενα κριτηριο μου για την ενταση των βουλιμικων ειναι αν θυμαμαι τι εφαγα.
αν θυμαμαι τοτε ειναι μετριασμενα λογω σωστης διατροφης μεσα στην ημερα.

----------


## POZ

Επέστρεψα απο το 3ήμερο μετά απο πολύ πολύ φαί και ένα βουλιμικό.Όλες τις ημέρες έτρωγα χωρίς περιορισμούς και φαγητό και ψωμιά και γλυκά με το σκεπτικό οτι αν πιεστώ ψυχολογικά θα ξεσπάσω χειρότερα και επίσης επειδή έπαιξε πολύ ξενύχτι και κούραση δεν γινόταν να τρώω σαλάτες και γιαούρτια..Ώσπου ήρθε το τρίτο βράδυ που βγήκαμε για φαί, ήπιαμε άφθονο κρασί, έφαγα, πήρα κ το γλυκό μου και εαν είχα σταματήσει στο ένα γλυκό όλα καλά!Έλα όμως που όταν πίνω ούτε ξέρω μετά τι τρώω και κυρίως γιατί το τρώω..και φυσικά δεν σταμάτησα στο ένα γλυκό αλλά ακολούθησε ακόμα ένα, μια βάφλα, 4(!) πακέτα μπισκότα με σοκολάτα και 2-3 μπολ ξηρούς καρπούς..
Κοραλάκι αυτό ακριβώς έκανα ή τουλάχιστον προσπάθησα γιατί το άλλο πρωί είχα μια τρομερή δυσπεψία και τρόμαξα να συνέλθω!Είπα , το ξεχνάω και συνεχίζω , τουλάχιστον δεν κατέληξα να κάνω εμετό(αν και το σκέφτηκα) και ΄΄ηταν μεν βουλιμικό αλλά δεν ήμουν μόνη..κάτι που πλεον μου στοιχίζει ΄πάρα πολύ.Το γαμώτο είναι οτι όλη η υπόλοιπη παρέα έφαγε κανονικά και μόνο εγώσυνέχιζα να μπουκώνω για κανα δύωρο μετά, δηλαδή δεν μπορούσα να φάω το φαί μου(που ήδη είχα σκάσει), μετά το γλυκό μου και να το ράψω όπως όλοι οι άλλοι?Αφού έφτασαν σε σημείο να με πειράζουν μήπως είμαι έγκυος και έχω τέτοιες λιγούρες..Τέλος πάντων, το ξεχνάμε και συνεχίζουμε τη ζωή μας-ευτυχώς δεν έχω ζυγαριά και ζω στην άγνοια μου.ʼλλωστε έχω διαβάσει οτι τα κιλά που βάζει κανείς μετά απο κραιπάλες σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, εαν το "μαζέψει" εγκάιρως, χάνονται και το ίδιο εύκολα!Ελπίζω να ισχύει..
Κοραλάκι συγχαρητήρια και για την απώλεια των κιλών σου και συνέχισε δυναμικά!ʼλλωστε όλοι στον αγώνα είμαστε με τον αδύναμο εαυτό μας.

----------


## papa_justify

Αυτό που λες για τα κιλά που παίρνει κανείς σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, ισχύει σε γενικές γραμμές, από προσωπική πείρα τουλάχιστον. Από την άλλη, ίσως μια ζυγαριά να σε βοηθούσε να παραμένεις συγκεντρωμένη σε έναν στόχο του τύπου "θέλω να αποφεύγω τα ξεσπάσματα". Μιλάμε τώρα για ζύγισμα σε λογικά πλαίσια, μια φορά την εβδομάδα, άντε και τη μέρα άμα θέλεις, αλλά όχι σαν κάτι παλαβομάρες που άρχισα εγώ σε μια φάση [από εκεί που δεν είχα ποτέ ζυγαριά και αφέθηκα στην τύχη μου για καμιά εξαετία, ξαφνικά άρχισα να ζυγίζομαι δέκα φορές τη μέρα, μέγα σφάλμα το οποίο αντιλήφθηκα σχετικά νωρίς και το 'κοψα.]

Σου εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να βρεις την ισορροπία που όλοι ποθούμε και θα τη βρεις, επειδή και μόνο που ήρθες μόνη σου εδώ δείχνει ότι το θέλεις πραγματικά :-)

----------


## loustam

Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει 3 φορές ένα πρόγραμμα αυτοθεραπείας που προτείνει το βιβλίο "Βουλιμία: Ξανακερδίστε τον έλεγχο", και κάθε φορά το κόβω και επιστρέφω στα παλιά. Το πρόγραμμα βασίζεται στην καθημερινή καταγραφή τροφών και συναισθημάτων, χωρίς την παραμικρή παράλειψη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν καταγράφεις, αποφεύγεις τα υπερβολικά βουλιμικά γιατί ντρέπεσαι τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό όταν έρθει η στιγμή της καταγραφής. Γι'αυτό το σταμάτησα τις 2 προηγούμενες φορές. Σήμερα ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα για 3η φορά και ελπίζω να είναι και η πιο αποφασιστική!!! Πάντως στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος απαιτείται σχετική σταθερότητα, χωρίς πολλές μετακινήσεις και αλλαγές στην ζωή οι οποίες θα σου δημιουργήσουν αναστάτωση. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι το καλοκαίρι βοηθάει σε αυτό, αλλά επειδή μένω σε νησί, τουλάχιστον έχω τα μπάνια να ξεπερνάω τις στιγμές μοναξιάς και ανίας.

----------


## POZ

papa_justify με ξέρω με τις ζυγαριές , εαν πάρω θα ζυγίζομαι 15 φορές τη μέρα και δεν μου χρειάζονται επιπλέον εμμονές!ʼλλωστε θέλω δε θέλω την διαφορά την βλέπω στο σώμα μου με τα ρούχα..το ζητούμενο για εμένα δεν είναι να με δείχνει η ζυγαριά τα τάδε κιλά αλλά να έχω ένα σώμα που να με ικανοποιεί και γενικά οι ζυγαριές ποτέ δεν με δείχνουν σταθερά κιλά πράγμα που με μπερδεύει περισσότερο..

loustam αυτό με την σταθερότητα το έχω παρατηρήσει δυστυχώς.Πριν λίγο πήρα μια πολύ δυσάρεστη είδηση και η πρώτη ακαριαία μου σκέψη ήταν να καταβροχθίσω ότι γλυκό βρεθεί στον δρόμο μου.Και γενικά οτιδήποτε με αγχώσει, στεναχωρήσει, ταράξει κτλ το ξεσπάω στο φαί. Εναν μήνα έχω μεν κόψει την εύκολη λύση των εμετών αλλά στους υπόλοιπους τομείς της ζωής μου είμαι εντελώς αντιπαραγωγική με συχνές αποτυχίες και αυτό γιατί χωρίς να μπουκώσω γλυκά νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω οτιδήποτε παραπάνω εκτός απο τα πολύ βασικά της καθημερινότητας.Ελπίζω να μην μείνω έτσι για πάντα και να είναι οι δυσκολίες της αρχής..Είναι όντως ντροπιαστικό να καταγράφεις με λεπτομέρειες τα βουλιμικά και ακόμα πιο ντροπιαστικό να κάνεις βουλιμικά μπροστά σε άλλους..πολύ φοβάμαι οτι οι κοντινόι μου άνθρωποι έχουν καταλάβει οτι π.χ δεν τρώω 10 γλυκά απο λιγούρα και οτι κάτι άλλο παίζει και ντρέπομαι ακόμα πιο πολύ κάθε φορά..
Το πολύ σημαντικό για εμενα είναι 1ον να απενοχοποιήσω το φαι(και όσο το καταφέρνω κάνω μεν υπερφαγικά αλλά όχι όπως παλιότερα σε σημείο που αν δεν τα έβγαζα θα πήγαινα νοσοκομείο) και 2ον να αποσυνδέσω τα συναισθήματα (άγχος, θλίψη, μοναξιά) απο την γεύση.άλλες φορές τα καταφέρνω άλλες όχι αλλά προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ έστω και αν συχνά αντικοινωνικοποιούμαι για να μην "ταράζομαι" συναισθηματικά.Κατάντια το ξέρω αλλά θέλω να σκέφτομαι θετικά οτι αυτό που έχουμε είναι μια κακή συνήθεια του μυαλού μας και αν εκεπαιδευτούμε να σκεφτόμαστε σωστά θα το ξεπεράσουμε σε μεγάλο βαθμό.Πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξω να σκεφτομαι θετικά δεν ξέρω..Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και πες οτι οι προηγ, 2 φορές ήταν δοκιμαστικές και οτι τώρα είναι η καλή!Εχεις την εμπειρία και έστω ένα βήμα την φορά είναι κάτι!

----------


## koralaki

σευχαριστω ροζ μου, ναι στον αγωνα.
οσο για τη ζυγαρια που ειπαν τα παιδια εχουν δικιο, ο ελεγχος του βαρους σου οποτε κρινεις εσυ σε βοηθα,
πχ οταν φας πολυ ενα βραδυ κ ζυγιστεις αμεσως μετα θα δεις οτι η ζυγαρια δεν δειχνει παραπανω οσο θα περιμενες, ετσι
απενοχοποιεις τον εαυτο σου κ το ξεχνας.
otan θα ξεσκιστεις στο φαγγητο επι πολλε ςημερες η ζυγαρια θα δειξει πανω, θα φας μια σφαλιαρα
κ ισως επανελεθις διατροφικα καπως...
αντιθετα οταν εισαι καλα κ δεν εχεις κανει βουλιμικο ζυγιζεσαι, εχεις χασει κατιτις,
κ οταν σου ρχεται να φας με φορα λες δειλα δειλα απο μεσα σου "μπαστα ρε τοσο καλα τα πηγες θα τα σκατωσεις παλι?"
συγνωμη για το λεξιλογιο αλλα ετσι λεω σεμενα κ καποιες φορες πιανει.
καποιες αλλες οχι κ αφηνω το ψυγειο μισοαδειο...

να πω κ εδω οτι τις τελευταιες 3 μερες μτ ην διατροφη που κανω δεν εχω ενδωσει σε καμια βουλιμικη σκεψη,
μολις μου περασει απτο μυαλο η ιδεα να αδειασω κατι...
που θα οδηγησει σε κατι αλλο...κ μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα σε ολο το ψυγειο, απλα λεω οχι "εισαι χορτατη, σκασε δε θα φας"
φροντιζω ομως κ ειμαι χορτατη, οχι με γλυκα κ ψωμια που φερνουν πεινα κ το αισθημα ανικανοποιητου, αλλα με πρωτεινη!
ελπιζω να βοηθησα, σου λεω τι νιωθω, ξερεις πολυ καλα ποσο προσωπικα επεισοδια ειναι αυτα,
αλλα ολα στο βαθος ιδια πηγη δεν εχουν? ;)

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> το ζητούμενο για εμένα δεν είναι να με δείχνει η ζυγαριά τα τάδε κιλά αλλά να έχω ένα σώμα που να με ικανοποιεί


Πολύ σωστή σε βρίσκω. Αρκεί οι προσδοκίες από το σώμα μας να είναι ρεαλιστικές και όλα τα άλλα βρίσκονται. :-)

----------


## POZ

2 κομματάρες εκμέκ τίγκα στο σιρόπι, μια μεγάλη τάρτα με φρούτα, μια μηλόπιτα σιροπιαστή, 5 μεγάλες τρούφες, ένα πακέτο μπισκότα σοκολάτα.Όλα αυτά μετά το βραδυνό χωρίς να έχω καν λιγούρα.Αυριο σίγουρα +2 κιλά..

----------


## bouliana

αύριο δεν θα πεινάς και τόσο επειδή το στομάχι είναι γεμάτο.οπότε θα φας ελαφριά και θα εξισορροπήσεις.αρκεί να μη αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να πεινάσει γιατί μεθαύριο θα ξαναπέσεις με τα μούτρα.

----------


## loustam

ΡΟΖ μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Bouliana... Όποιος λόγος και να σε ώθησε σε αυτήν την υπερφαγία έγινε και δεν το παίρνεις πίσω. Πρέπει όμως να σου το συγχωρήσεις. Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. Αρκεί αύριο να έχεις φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά απέναντι στο φαγητό. Ίσως πιο ελαφριά, αλλά κανονικά γεύματα. Γιατί από προσωπική εμπειρία, όσες φορές κάνω νηστεία ως τιμωρία για την κραιπάλη της προηγούμενης, το βράδυ βρίσκομαι να τρώω όχι για 1 αλλά για 5 ημέρες... Και θέλω να δηλώσω το εξής. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει έστω και ένας άνθρωπος σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη που να παθαίνει αντίστοιχες και πολύ χειρότερες κρίσεις υπερφαγίας. Το φαγητό καλώς ή κακώς αποτελεί πηγή άντλησης ευχαρίστησης για ΟΛΟΥΣ. Οπότε το μόνο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να απαλλαγούμε από την ενοχική σχέση που έχουμε με το φαγητό. Απόλυτο έλεγχο δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε. Κανένας δεν έχει. Και αυτή η ανάγκη μας για τον απόλυτο έλεγχο και τις αυστηρές στερήσεις μας οδηγεί στα υπερφαγικά. Η κολλητή μου είναι 50 κιλά και την βλέπω να αδειάζει ταψιά με μηλόπιτα και παγωτό μπροστά μου και μετά απλά το σχολιάζει. Ούτε ενοχές ούτε τίποτα. Απλά ξέρει ότι την επόμενη ημέρα θα είναι λίγο πιο συντηρητική. Κι εγώ βλέπω τους άλλους και προσπαθώ να κοπιάρω την συμπεριφορά τους. Από Σεπτέμβρη το πλάνο είναι να μένω μαζί με τον φίλο μου και το περιμένω πως και πως γιατί τουλάχιστον έτσι θα ακολουθούμε το ίδιο διατροφικό πρόγραμμα και θα με βοηθήσει πολύ.

----------


## POZ

bouliana μου την δίνει γιατί ξύπνησα και πεινάω πολύ!Και πιο πολύ επειδή όλα αυτά τα έφαγα τα μεσάνυχτα και μετά έπεσα για ύπνο..μα μεσα στον καύσωνα εκμέκ με σιρόπι??

loustam όταν κάθισα και έκανα μια ανασκόπηση της σχέσης μου με το φαγητό στο παρελθόν , θυμήθηκα οτι ΠΑΝΤΑ μα ΠΑΝΤΑ έκανα τέτοιες γουρουνιές , είτε με γκόμενους, είτε με φίλες , είτε πριν την περίοδο κτλ και απλά ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΙΑΖΕ!Την επόμενη μέρα χωρίς κανένα άγχος έτρωγα πιο μαζεμένα.Ούτε καταθλίψεις, ούτε αυτοτιμωρίες, ούτε ενοχές ούτε τίποτα.Και μια χαρά αδύνατη ήμουν .Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω και τώρα , κουράστηκα να με τιμωρώ ούτε να βγω και να περπατήσω ένα 5ωρο έχω κουράγιο πια όπως έκανα, ας καούν πιο αργά.Εγώ όταν συγκατοικούσα με σχέση , ήμουν πολύ πολύ πιο ισορροπημένη διατροφικά, 1ον επειδή είχα παρέα (ειδικά τις νύχτες) και δεν με ενδιέφερε να πνίξω τη μοναξιά μου στα γλυκά και 2ον κάπου κολλάς κιόλας να είναι ο άλλος δίπλα και εσύ να κάνεις βουλιμικά πάρτυ στην κοσμάρα σου.Πόσες φορές να γίνει?Οπότε πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει γενικότερα να ξεχαστείς και θα σου κάνει καλό.
(το χτεσινό ήταν απο στεναχώρια για κάποιο θέμα οικογενειακό.Και με τρελαίνει όταν μου "φορτώνουν" προβλήματα , με στεναχωρούν, και αφού τα μοιραστούν και ξαλαφρώσουν πέφτουν για ύπνο , ενώ εγώ κάνω βουλιμικά για να διοχετέυσω κάπου τη στεναχώρια μου..και όλοι πιστεύουν πως είμαι τόσο δυνατή!)

----------


## bouliana

να φας άμα πεινάς.χθες τα έβγαλες?

----------


## bouliana

συγγνώμη που ρωτάω κιόλας απλά εγώ όταν τρώω πολύ πολύ το βράδυ μετά πάλι πεινάω το πρωί. ενώ όταν τα έβγαζα η πείνα μου ερχόταν μαζεμένη πάλι το βράδυ. αν φας τώρα κανονικά σύντομα θα έρθει ο κορεσμός από μόνος του.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 2 κομματάρες εκμέκ τίγκα στο σιρόπι, μια μεγάλη τάρτα με φρούτα, μια μηλόπιτα σιροπιαστή, 5 μεγάλες τρούφες, ένα πακέτο μπισκότα σοκολάτα.Όλα αυτά μετά το βραδυνό χωρίς να έχω καν λιγούρα.Αυριο σίγουρα +2 κιλά..


υγρά θα είναι.

----------


## loustam

Επίσης, το ζύγισμα το πρωί ύστερα από ένα βράδυ υπερφαγίας είναι πολύ κακός σύμμαχος. Απόφυγέ του όσο γίνεται! Δεν είναι πραγματικά κιλά και θα σου γ...σει την ψυχολογία χωρίς λόγο. Εγώ πλέον έχω αποφασίσει να ζυγίζομαι μία συγκεκριμένη ημέρα της εβδομάδας, που θεωρώ ότι θα είναι πιο ενδεικτικό. Και έχω κι ένα κίνητρο ώστε την ημέρα πριν το ζύγι να είμαι λίγο πιο προσεκτική... :-)

----------


## POZ

bouliana όχι δεν τα έβγαλα, αλλά φαντάζομαι απο την πολύ ζαχαρη ξύπνησα σήμερα με το στομάχι κολλημένο στην πλάτη.Γενικά φαγητό τρώω με το ζόρι(απο πάντα) με τα γλυκά έχω θέμα και αυτό κυρίως τα τελευτ. χρόνια.Κ εγώ όταν έκανα εμετό , μετά ξαναέτρωγα με λύσα τις περισσότερες φορές.Αλήθεια με την περιοδό σου τι έγινε?Νομίζω οτι είχες γράψει πως δεν σου έρχεται(σορυ αν σε μπερδεύω με άλλη κοπέλα), ρωτάω γιατί και εγώ έχω να την δω....

Kleanthis μακάρι!

loustam δεν έχω ζυγαριά και δεν θέλω..το βλέπω στα παντελόνια όταν παίρνω , χαζό ίσως αλλά με τους αριθμούς φρικάρω!Πριν κανα 2μηνο έφαγα ένα κόλλημα και απο όποιο φαρμακείο περνούσα έμπαινα και ζυγιζόμουν..5-6 φορές τη μέρα!με το που έβλεπα 200 γραμμάρια πάνω ...σαβούριαζα ότι έβρισκα!Ναι το καλύτερο είναι μια φορά την εβδομάδα και το ακόμα καλύτερο να βλέπεις το σώμα σου όπως εσύ γουστάρεις χωρίς ζυγαρίες και χωρίς τίποτα!Πάντως σε περίπτωση δίαιτας , μια φορά την βδομ. μπορείς να δείς κάποια απώλεια και να πάρεις τα πάνω σου, ενώ το καθημερινό μόνο κουραστικό είναι , 200γρ πάνω, 200 γρ κάτω και σπάνε τα νεύρα!(τα δικά μου τουλάχιστον όταν κάποτε ...)

----------


## bouliana

αφού δεν έκανες εμετό σίγουρα σε λίγο θα σου φύγει η πείνα,μάλλον τώρα έχεις ανάγκη άπό κάτι αλμυρό,φάε σαλάτες και γαλακτοκομικά.
την τελευταία φορά άφησα να περάσουν 2μιση μήνες και περίοδος άφαντη,μετά πήρα primolut το οποίο μου λεν όλοι οι γιατροί να το παίρνω όταν η περίοδος αργεί παραπάνω από 40 μέρες(δηλαδή πάντα)
σε γυναικολόγο η ενδοκρινολόγο έχεις πάει να σε δουν τι παίζει.?μπορεί να χρειάζεται να πάρεις κάποια κιλά.
εγ'ω ξέρω πως πρέπει να χάσω κιλά(5-6) και αυτό είναι πολύ αγχωτικό όταν προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι για τη βουλιμία μόυ οπότε προς το παρόν το αφήνω.απλά προσπαθώ να ασκούμε λίγο και να ελέγχω τι τρώω.
άμα πας σε ενδοκρινολόγο θα σου δώσει να κάνεις διάφορες εξετάσεις ορμονικές,αιματολογικές κτλ κτλ να δουν τι σου λείπει.
και μια συμβουλή της μαμάς μου για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι να κάνω κάτι για το σίδηρό μου,γιατί έχω χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη.κ αυτό παίζει ρόλο στην περίοδο. οι συμβουλές της είναι να μην καπνίζω(καμία προσπάθεια)να μην πείνω καφέ με άδειο στομάχι(γιατί λέει οτι αυτό απορροφάει όλο το σίδερο,δεν ξέρω αν στέκει αυτό) να τρώω πολλά παντζάρια και σηκώτι. γενικά αν είσαι κάτω από 20 δμσ καλό είναι να βάλεις κανά κιλάκι σιγά και σταθερά/.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> να περπατήσω ένα 5ωρο έχω κουράγιο πια όπως έκανα, ας καούν πιο αργά.!)


5 ωρο δεν είναι πολύ ρε συ?και η υπερβολική άσκηση δεν κάνει καλό στην περίοδο πιστεύω. μια ώρα περπάτημα είναι μια χαρά πιστεύω.

----------


## POZ

α, αυτό για το σίδηρο δεν το ήξερα..παλιότερα είχα περιστασιακά πρόβλημα αλλά στις τελευτ. εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει ήταν οκ.Τώρα βέβαια για για το τσιγάρο και τον καφέ..χέστα.Είχα πάει γυναικολόγο στα πολύ ανορεξικά-βουλιμικά μου, με το που με είδε (σκελετός) με ζύγισε και μου είπε να πάρω κιλά αλλιώς περίοδος γιοκ.Δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει φάρμακα γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.Απο τότε πήρα 5 -6κιλά , όπως ήμουνα πριν δλαδή αλλά απο περίοδο τίποτα.Μ είχε δώσει εξετάσεις αίματος να κάνω(προλακτίνη κτλ.) αλλά εδώ και κάτι μήνες το αμελώ..μάλλον πρέπει να πάω.Εσυ έχεις πολυκυστικές ή κάτι τέτοιο?γιατί 5-6 κιλά είναι πολύ λίγα για να επηρεάσουν κάτι..

----------


## POZ

ναι όλο το χειμώνα χτυπουσα 3-5 ώρες περπάτημα τουλάχιστον 4 φορές την βδομάδα , όχι για να αδυνατίσω αλλά δεν ήμουν καθόλου καλά και ξεσπούσα εκεί(και στις βουλιμίες-εμετούς).Τώρα κανα 3μηνο δεν περπατάω σχεδόν καθόλου, ούτε άλλη άσκηση,γενικά βαριέμαι που ζω.

----------


## bouliana

ναι έχω πολυκυστικές.αλλά μου πε οτι θα στρώσουν μόλις χάσω το 10% του βάρους μου και ζω υγιεινά,δεν κάνω καταχρήσεις ασκούμε σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια και επίσης είναι και ψυχολογικό. τι να πω ρε συ δεν ξέρω. μόλις μου δώσει αντισυλληπτικά η παίρνω πριμολούτ τακτικά οι πολυκυστικές στρώνουν αλλά περίοδος άφαντη μόλις τα κόψω. τι να σου πω.θυμάμαι οτι η περίοδος μου είχε έρθει τελευταία φορά από μόνη της πριν 2 καλοκαίρια ,σε διακοπές,μια ανυποψίαστη στιγμή που μείχε πάρει ο ύπνος στην ξαπλώστρα. φαίνεται είχα χαλαρώσει πρώτη φορά τόσο πολύ.

δεν μεχει δώσει λύσει κανείς ,ξες να μου κάνει μια θεραπεία και ως διαμαγείας να έχω ξανα περίοδο κανονικά. δεν έχω παρά νακούσω τις συμβουλές τους.όσο αναφορά τα 5-6 κιλά παίζουν πιστεύω κάποιο ρόλο ειδικά για μένα που τα παίρνω στο πάνω μέρος του σώματός μου έχουν να κάνουν με άυξηση της τεστοστερόνης(κάτι για ανδρικό πάχος θα σε γελάσω),που μπορεί από εξετάσεις να δείχνει πολύ λίγο πιο πάνω απτη φυσιολογική αλλά να παίζει κ αυτό το ρόλο του.

επίσης ιστορικό διαβήτη παίζει ρόλο ,ο μπαμπάς μου είναι διαβητικός, και δεν πρέπει να έχω αυξομειώσς βάρους και ινσουλίνης και ζαχάρου και μπλα μπλα δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω όλα μη νομίζεις ταχω ακούσει πολλές φορές τα ίδια και τα ίδια απο γιατρούς και ενδοκρινολόγους. εσύ είσαι άλλη περίπτωση απτη δι΄κιά μου,αλλά καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις κάποιες εξετάσεις ίσως σε παθολόγο.πες του και για ανορεξίες βουλιμίες κτλ κτλ.σκέφτομαι να το κάνω κεγώ αυτό. μπορεί να μου δώσει βιταμίνες η σίδηρο η κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## POZ

κάτι τέτοιο με πολυκυστικές και αυξημένη τεστοστερόνη έχει μια φίλη μου(είχε κάνει και τρυχοφυία παντού) και εδω και 2 χρόνια παίρνει αντισσυληπτικά(γιασμίν) αλλά κ εγώ δεν τα ξέρω καλά.Το ψυχολογικό πάντως παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο.Περυσι πάλι 2 μήνες το καλοκαίρι τίποτα, μου είχαν βρει χαμηλη προγεστερόνη , δεν πήρα τίποτα ως συνήθως και όταν πήγα διακοπές μου ήρθε!Γενικά είχα πάντα άψογο κύκλο, οι ανωμαλίες άρχισαν όταν άρχισαν και οι ανωμαλίες στην διατροφή μου.Μια έπεφτα στην πείνα , μια έτρωγα σαν βόδι και η περίοδος τα είχε παίξει.Δεν ξέρω , πρέπει να πάω σύντομα για εξετάσεις..θέλω να ψάξω και εαν υπαρχει κάποιο βοήθημα φυτικό γιατί γενικά με τα φάρμακα δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά.Μέχρι και ομοιοπαθητική έχω σκεφτεί αλλά θα δυσκολευτώ πάααρα πολύ με τον καφέ.

----------


## loustam

Εγώ πάντως, όλως περιέργως, με όλα αυτά τα αυτοκαταστροφικά που κάνω στον εαυτό μου τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχω κύκλο καμπάνα!!! Στις 28 ημέρες τσουπ, κάνει την εμφάνισή της η περίοδος. Κι ας έχω και 6-7 κιλά παραπάνω... Κι ας έχω και αιματοκρίτη - σίδηρο - φερριτίνη να με κλαιν οι ρέγγες... Τί να πω! Περίεργα πράγματα συμβαίνουν.
Και να εξομολογηθώ και κάτι: Σήμερα η ημέρα κυλούσε ρολόι, μέχρι που άρχισα να ψάχνω παρέα για ένα Live. Δεν βρήκα και από εκείνη την ώρα έχω φάει ένα πακέτο τσιπς "Στον Φούρνο", 1 κουτί κράκερς μεσογειακά και 6 μικρές αραβικές πιτούλες σκέτες... Νωρίτερα είχα φάει 2 μπιφτεκάκαι με μία τεράστια σαλάτα. Περιττό να σας πω ότι πλέον μόνο κατρακυλόντας μπορώ να μετακινούμε... Ελπίζω με καμιά σουρωτή και όσο περνάει η ώρα να ξεφουσκώσω λίγο!
Ευχαριστώ που είστε εδώ!!!

----------


## bouliana

βρε κορίτσι δεν είπαμε οτι όποιος έχει 5-6 κιλά παραπάνω έχει και προβλήματα κύκλου.απλά όποιος έχει προβλήματα περιόδου υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει κ αυτό ρόλο.κ εσ'υ δεν 'εχεις παραπανίσια κιλά ο δμσ σου είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικός ενώ εγώ είμαι πάνω απτο όριο. πιστεύω οτι δεν χρειάζεται να χασεις κιλά.απλά να συντηρηθείς. τέλεια που δεν έχεις κ αυτό το θέμα της περιόδου να σε απασχολεί .!αν θες τι γνώμη μου βγάλε απτο μυαλό σου να χάσεις κιλά τώρα που θες να καταπολεμίσεις αυτό που έχεις.μετά αν δεις οτι ακόμα δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένη με το σώμα σου ξεκίνα μια προσπάθεια με λίγους περιορισμούς και άσκηση. αλλά μην κατέβεις κάτω απο δμσ 20,8 που έχεις πάνω. ξέρω οτι το κύρηγμα δεν οφελεί στις περιπτώσεις μας.θέλουμε να χάσουμε κιλά και τέλος.απλά σε συμβουλέυω έτσι γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθεις αυτό που έπαθα εγώ. να χάσεις απότομα κιλά ,να τα ξεναβάλεις εξίσου απότομα μέχρι ο δμσ σου να ανεβαίνει να ανεβαίνει κ να φτάσεις να πρέπει να χασεις 5-6 κιλά και να μην μπορείς λόγο μεταβολισμού.κεγώ ήμουν κάποτε με δμσ 23 κ έλεγα να χάσω 5 κιλά και τώρα το 22 είναι άπιαστο όνειρο. άμα τοτε ήμουν ικανοποιημένη με τον εαυτό μου δεν θα έφτανα δμσ 25 τώρα.κ ας πέρασα και απο δμσ 20 κ 19.

----------


## bouliana

poz μην κόβεις τελείως τον καφέ ούτω εγώ έχω καταφέρει να τον κόψω.το μόνο που έκοψα είναι να μένω νηστική για κανά 15 ωρο και να τη βγάζω μ΄΄ονο με καφέ και πράσινα τσάγια.εκτός οτι δεν έχασα γραμμάριο,είχα πολύ έντονες ξινίλες και είναι και αυτό μετά που σουπα για το σίδηρο. απλά φάε κάτι πριν πιεις καφέ, μην πίνεις με άδειο στομάχι.και πίνε καλύτερα ελληνικό.

----------


## loustam

Αυτήν την απότομη απώλεια την ξέρω πολύ καλά. Το χειμώνα, μέσα σε 3 μήνες (Νοέμβρη - Ιανουάριο) είχα φτάσει 54 κιλά, με ύψος 1,67. Ήμουν πολύ ευτυχισμένη παρότι ήξερα ότι τα κιλά τα είχα χάσει λόγω των επαναλαμβανόμενων εμετών, και ότι για 3 μήνες είχα υποβάλλει τον οργανισμό μου σε απόλυτη ασιτία... Όλοι μου έλεγαν να πάρω κανά κιλάκι, και σκεφτόμουν μα είναι παλαβοί. Εκ των υστέρων μου είπαν ότι δεν ήταν τόσο ότι ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη, όσο ότι φαινόμουν άρρωστη. Και οι εξετάσεις αίματος που έκανα βέβαια το επιβεβαίωσαν αυτό. Και έξι μήνες μετά είμαι +8 κιλά, αλλά με πολύ καλές εξετάσεις αίματος. Και βέβαια με έναν μεταβολισμό να σέρνεται και να θέλει μόνο μανιβέλα για να λειτουργήσει. Τί περπάτημα, τί τρέξιμο, τί κολύμπι, η ζυγαριά αντί να κατεβαίνει, ανεβαίνει. Ε βέβαια δεν λέω κι εγώ ότι στερούμαι τροφής, αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις βλέπω άλλους να λιώνουν όλη μέρα σε μία ξαπλώστρα και να είναι fit, κι εγώ με όλη αυτή την σωματική δραστηριότητα, γιατί είμαι πιο στρουμπουλή? Συμφωνώ ότι ο ΔΜΣ μου είναι φυσιολογικός, αλλά επειδή έχω τοπικό πάχος (πόδια - περιφέρεια) το σώμα μου δεν είναι καλό... Αυτά...
Εύχομαι bouliana να τα χάσουμε παρέα τα λίγα κιλάκια που θέλουμε και το θέμα της περιόδου να σταματήσει να σε απασχολεί δια παντός... Όλα θα γίνουν πολύ πολύ καλύτερα για όλους, εφόσον βρισκόμαστε σε αυτό το φόρουμ και ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τι μας συμβαίνει!

----------


## bouliana

μακάρι loustam η ηθική υποστήριξη είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση κ μέσα από εδώ από εσάς την έχω.

----------


## bouliana

πάντως loustam κάι που διαπίστωσα σε μένα σχετικά με την άσκηση είναι οτι χτυπιόμουν σαν τον χάμστερ στο διάρδομο και δεν έβλεπα διαφορά.και διάβασα σε ένα περιοδικό ότι η αεροβική άσκηση δεν φτάνει αν δεν κάνεις και λίγη στατική.υπάρχουν πολλές ασκήσεις για πόδια κ περιφέρεια που μπορείς να κάνεις.εγώ είδα αρκετή διαφορά σε κοιλιακούς κάνοντας τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα. σκέψου οτι για να κάψεις ένα κιλό με περπάτημα πρέπει να περπατάς 22 ώρες. και για να το βάλεις αρκούν δύο πίτσες οικογενειακές.οπότε άμα τρέχεις 2 ώρες και μετά φας μισό κιλό παγωτό τσοουυυυπ τα πήρες. καλά το κολύμπι είναι το καλύτερο πάντως. άσε που οι κραδασμοί επιβαρύνουν και τα πόδια

----------


## bouliana

loustam τι φτιανσ ρε?πως παν τα κέφια?

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα!!! Ψιλομπερδεμένη είμαι... Σήμερα έκλεισα πανηγυρικά μία εβδομάδα χωρίς εμετούς. Για την ακρίβεια ούτε καν στον πειρασμό δεν έχω μπει... :-) Από την άλλη τα κιλάκια ανεβαίνουν και ξενερώνω... Και απογοητεύομαι. Και μου γα...ει την ψυχολογία! :-( 
Πώς σου φαίνεται?

----------


## bouliana

τέλειοοοοο!!!!απλά τρώγε όταν πεινάς,και μην βάζεις τον εαυτό σου περιορισμούς,κ όταν νιώθεις παχιά κάνε λίγο γυμναστική και πάρε και καμιά κρέμα.αλλά μην κάνεις δίαιτα. και περιόρισε και λ΄΄ιγο το αλκοόλ,αυτά προσπαθώ να κάνω κεγώ.κ γέμισε το ψυγείο σου με επιλογές λαιτ αλλά μη τα φας όλα απτη πρώτη μέρα.πάρε μπάρες,γιαούρτια φρούτα,γαλοπούλες κέλλογκς,λαχανικά ,ψωμί ολικής μακαρόνια ολικής. κ όποτε πεινάς τρώγε.αν νιώθεις οτι χόρτασες,αλλα΄δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις απασχόλησε με κάτι τον εαυτό σου.μπες εδώ και χάζεψε,μίλα με κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο, γράψε τι έχεις φάει κάπου,μέτρα ως το 100 απομακρυσμένη από το φαί και με κλειστά τα μάτια.

----------


## loustam

Ευχαριστώ!!!
Ενώ έχω μιλήσει για το πρόβλημά μου με τον φίλο μου, τις κολλητές μου και την οικογένειά μου, έχω αντιληφθεί ότι δεν με ρωτάνε για την πορεία μου από διακριτικότητα. Μην νιώσω ότι με πιέζουν. Περιμένουν πότε θα νιώσω εγώ την ανάγκη να τους μιλήσω. Φοβούνται. Δεν ξέρουν πως να συμπεριφερθούν γιατί τους είναι κάτι άγνωστο και αναγνωρίζω τον φόβο τους να μην κάνουν κάτι που θα με επιβαρύνει. Εδώ είναι κάτι το διαφορετικό. Ως συμπάσχοντες ξέρουμε πώς να στηρίζει ο ένας τον άλλον. Και χαίρομαι που ακόμα κι αν κάποια στιγμή πέσω στα σκα.. κάποιος θα με αναζητήσει, θα με ταρακουνήσει, θα ενδιαφερθεί "χωρίς φόβο και πάθος".
Σ'ευχαριστώ Bouliana για τις συμβουλές. Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να τις τηρώ με υπομονή και επιμονή... :-)

----------


## loustam

Σήμερα όλη την ημέρα έκανα πολύ σωστή διατροφή και κατάφερα να τιθασεύσω πολλές παρορμήσεις. Το βράδυ όμως βγήκα και τα 2 ποτά με οδήγησαν κατευθείαν στον διανυκτερεύον φούρνο για την δόση μου σε λιπαρά (1 πεϊνιρλί, 1 ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα, 1 κεκάκι). Ουφ, δεν θα γίνω ποτέ άνθρωπος εγώ...Καληνύχτα!

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα! μην αγχώνεσαι,δεν έκανες και καμιά κρεπάλη!κινήθηκες σε πολύ normal πλαίσια οπότε λίγη προσοχή σήμερα και είναι σα να μην έγινε ποτέ :) :)

----------


## bouliana

μη τρελέναισε. εμείς ως παρέα πάντα πάμε να φάμε μετά από 2 ποτά. και όλοι τρώνε από δύο. και οι γυναίκες(που είναι και πιο λεπτές από μένα) και οι άνδρες. μόνο μία φίλη μου που είναι πολύ τσίκνα και τρώει σαν πουλάκι τρώει μόνο ένα πεινιρλί αλλά γιαυτήν αυτό είναι υπέρβαση. η μόνη διαφορά μεταξύ εμού και των φίλων μου είναι οτι εγώ τα έβγαζα μετά μόλις γύριζα σπίτι.΄
παρασκευή ξεκινάει πάντα το τριήμερο της απόλυτης ευδαιμονίας .τρώω πίνω και καπνίζω χωρίς να κάνω τι-πο-τα το δημιουργικό. παρόλαυτά έχω την φιλοδοξία να κάνω στις 2 απτις τρεις μέρες γυμναστική από ένα 40λεπτο, να πιω λιγότερο από 4 μονάδες αλκοόλ,να καπνίσω λιγότερα από 20 τσιγάρα και να αντισταθώ όσο δυνατών (σχεδόν αδύνατο) σε οτιδήποτε πιτσοειδές,κρεποειδές,πιτο ειδες.και επίσης να απολαμβάνω το φαγητό μου χωρίς ενοχές κ τύψεις.κ οποιαδήποτε κρεπάλη συγχωρητέα. 
επανέρχομαι δευτέρα για απογραφή!

----------


## loustam

Have fun χωρίς αναστολές!!! Να περάσεις ένα υπέροχο ΠΣΚ με τους φίλους σου, να χαλαρώσεις, να αφεθείς και να διασκεδάσεις με την ψυχή σου!

----------


## koralaki

μετα απο ενα σχολιο σχετικα με το τι εφαγα εφαγα το συμπαν ολο.
πριν το σχολιο εφαγα απο πεινα,
μετα απο μανια 
επειδη ισως πονα τσαμπα το στομαχι μου κ δενκαταλαβει ο υπαιτιος οτι με πονεσε
εγραψα κ ενα σημειωμα
αν καταλαβει καλως.
εγω για χαρη αλλων δεν ξανατρωω ή τουλαχιστο θα προσπαθησω.

----------


## loustam

Κι εγώ επειδή είχα στο μυαλό μου να κάνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο και τελικά δεν μου έκατσε η παρέα, λέω δεν πειράζει τουλάχιστον ας γυρίσω σπίτι να φάω. Κι έφαγα, έφαγα, έφαγα, μέχρι να γεμίσει η κοιλίτσα με φαγητό, για να αντικαταστήσει την μοναξιά, την απογοήτευση, το ανικανοποίητο. Επίσης έκανα ένα λάθος στην δουλειά και σαν αυτοτιμωρία πάλι έφαγα μέχρι σκασμού! Καταγράφω όλες τις στιγμές της υπερφαγίας, και τα συναισθήματα ή καταστάσεις που έχουν προηγηθεί... 
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να βρεθούν εναλλακτικοί τρόποι ξεσπάσματος σε περίπτωση δυσάρεστων συναισθημάτων και περιορισμός των δυσάρεστων συναισθημάτων σε καταστάσεις που πραγματικά αξίζουν τον κόπο...
Καλημέρα :-)

----------


## POZ

Μετά απο ένα 5ήμερο με Ό,ΤΙ αναποδιά μπορούσε να συμβεί είμαι πάλι εδώ..χωρίς υπολογιστή (απόπου βρίσκω θα μπαίνω ) και με ανεξέλεγκτη όρεξη...Τετάρτη κ Πέμπτη έκανα συνεχόμενα βουλιμικά , τις επόμενες μέρες απλά τρώω μόνο γλυκά.Αυτό που με στεναχωρεί πιο πολύ είναι οτι την Πέμπτη (είχα πιεί πολύ) αφού έφαγα το σύμπαν απο ότι πιο λιπαρό υπάρχει έκανα ξανά εμετό μετά απο τόσο καιρό που πίστευα πια πως δεν θα πισω γυρίσω..γενικότερα δεν καταλάβαινα τι έκανα και το χειρότερο είναι οτι έκανα εμετό για να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω να καταβροχθίζω ,.όχι για να γλυτώσω θερμίδες.Την επόμενη μέρα που είχα συνέλθει απο την στεναχώρια συνέχισα να ξεσπάω σε καρυδόπιτες, κρουασάν, μερέντες και άλλα που δεν θέλω να θυμάμαι.Τρώω πράγματα που ποτέ δεν έτρωγα ούτε καν με ξετρελάινουν.Νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω σε καμία δυσκολία εαν δεν κάνω βουλιμικό, η πρώτη μου σκέψη με το που θα γίνει κάτι που θα με ταράξει είναι να πάω στον φούρνο ή στο ζαχαροπλαστείο και κουράστηκα να λέω στον εαυτό μου κάθε βράδυ "όλα θα πάνε καλά" , δεν μπορώ άλλο να σκέφτομαι θετικά αφού δεν καταφέρνω τίποτα..Τώρα πριν λίγο έφαγα 2 παγωτά, 2 παστέλια, 1 γιαούρτι και ένα πιατο ρεβύθια(αλήθεια πόσες θερμίδες έχουν τα ρεβύθια ) και αισθάνομαι αηδία , ελπίζω να σταματήσει εδώ και να μην συνεχίσει ΚΑΙ αυρίο , ελπίζω να ξεκολλήσει το κεφάλι μου επιτέλους και να πάψω να μου το κάνω αυτό..

----------


## badgirl11

rozmoy, εναλλακτικοι τροποι ξεσπασματος οπως ειπε κ η λουσταμ!
τρεμω την ωρα που θα σταματησω γυμναστηριο ξανα (παω εδω κ 1μιση-2 εβδομαδες)
μη παει κ ξαναρχισω επαναλαμβανομενα βουλιμικα.
ναι αυτη την εβδομαδα ετρωγα ολο γλυκα κ αρκετο φαγητο αλλα ηταν εν γνωση μου...
εκτος απο χθες βεβαια :( 
κ το κορυφαιο, στο διαιτολογο σημερα ιδια κιλα με την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα αρα αδυνατισα... (με τοσο φαγητο στην κοιλια δεν μπορει πιο πανω θα μεδειξε!)
του ειπα οτι εφαγα εχθες βραδυ επειδη στεναχωρηθηκα,
λεει τι εφαγες, τι του απαντας?
ο,τι βρηκα ειπα...

----------


## alexandrita

Πραγματικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταλάβω πώς μπήκαμε σε αυτό τον λαβύρινθο. 
άλλο είναι να τρως παραπάνω επειδή είσαι στεναχωρημένος,άλλο είναι να φας μετά από ξενύχτι,άλλο είναι να θέλεις γλυκό κάθε μέρα... ένας συνάδελφός μου είναι 170 κιλά(χωρίς υπερβολή) και είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν κάνω βουλιμικό τρώω πιό πολύ από αυτόν.
δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ξεκινάει αυτή η τρέλα,πώς μπορούμε και κατεβάζουμε τόσες αηδίες αμάσητες,χωρίς καν να αισθανόμαστε τη γεύση τους,μόνο και μόνο για να μασουλάμε κάτι.πρόκειται για πολύ βαριά ασθένεια,έχει ξεφύγει από τα όρια της λαιμαργίας .
διαβάζω τα post της roz και των υπολοίπων και νιώθω τόση θλίψη που μου κόβεται η ανάσα.δεν βρίσκω τί να πώ.
Οι διαταραγμένες προσωπικότητες δε μαθαίνουν από τα λάθη τους.

----------


## bouliana

δεν έχω τι να σου απαντήσω αλέξανδρίτα γιατί έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.συμφωνώ οτι έχουμε μια πολύ βαριά ασθένεια και οτι οι διαταραγμένες προσωπικότητες δεν μαθαίνουν από τα λάθη τους. αντιθέτως μαθαίνουν να ζουν με αυτά .άμα σταματήσουμε να ζούμε με αυτά θα ξεπεράσουμε ως ένα βαθμό τη διαταραχή μας. 

τρώω και πίνω και καπνίζω σαν ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας. δυσκολεύομαι να πειθαρχίσω σε οτιδήποτε.,και έχω αρχίσει να γίνομαι παράλογη με τα κόμπλεξ μου. 

παρόλα αυτά έχω να κάνω εμετό 78 ημέρες. 
πιστεύω οτι αφού μπορώ να απαγκιστρωθώ εγώ από μια συνήθεια της διαταραχής μου ,μπορεί κ κάποιος άλλος με την ίδια διαταραχή. ακόμα κ αν είναι σε καλύτερη η χειρότερη κατάσταση ,σίγουρα κάποια από τις συνήθειες μπορεί να την κόψει έστω κ ως ένα μικρό βαθμό.
κ το ίδιο πιστεύω για τον εαυτό μου.οτι αφού μπορώ να κόψω έστω κ για ένα μικρό διάστημα μια κακιά μου συνήθεια σίγουρα μπορώ να την κόψω κ για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα και μετά να κόψω κ άλλες κακές συνήθειες. η διαταραχή μας τρέφεται από την προσπάθεια για το απόλυτο και το τέλειο. από τη στιγμή που όλοι ξέρουμε οτι αυτό που έχουμε είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αντιμετωπιστεί ,ωφείλουμε να είμαστε πιο επιεικής με τον εαυτό μας. 
δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά από τον τρελό που πιστεύει οτι είναι ο ναπολέοντας.πολλές από εμάς πιστεύουν οτι ειναι χονδρές ανώ είναι αδύνατες.εγώ ήμουν 55 κιλά και πίστευα οτι οτιδήποτε δυσάρεστο μου συμβαίνει είναι γιατί δεν΄είμαι 50 κιλά.παράλογο? δεν απαντάει.
θέλει σιγά σιγά να γίνονται όλα. δεν μπορείς να πείσες τον τρελό οτι δεν είναι ο ναπολέοντας σε μια μέρα.

----------


## alexandrita

78 ημέρες.... χωρις εμετο...σε θαυμάζω. 
αν μου πεις και χωρις βουλιμικο θα σε ανακυρηξω επισημως σε θεα μου!

----------


## bouliana

αμα μου εξηγησεις τι ειναι το βουλιμικό θα σου πω. να μου το οριοθετησεις ομως.

----------


## alexandrita

χμ.... εννοώ να τρως για διάστημα μεγαλύτερο της 1 ώρας μηχανικά,σαν να μην καταλαβαίνεις, κι ας έχεις σκάσει... να είσαι σα χαμένη την ώρα που το κάνεις,σαν πρεζακι....κάτι τέτοιο έχω στο μυαλό μου για βουλιμικό....
δλδ μη μου πεις οτι βγήκες,ήπιες,έπαθες υπογλυκαιμία και έφαγες δύο τυρόπιτες και μία κρέπα.αυτό για μένα τουλάχιστον δεν είναι βουλιμικό.είναι λαιμαργία,αλλά δεν είναι αρρωστημένο...με καταλαβαίνεις?

----------


## alexandrita

αν αναφέρω βουλιμικά που έχω κάνει μεθυσμένη.... τα θυμάμαι τώρα και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κλάψω ή να γελάσω.
έχω βγεί ακόμα και ξυπόλυτη από το σπίτι.και δεν ήταν καλοκαίρι.πάλι καλά που στην αθήνα είμαστε άγνωστοι μεταξύ αγνώστων.έχει και τα καλά του.δεν θέλω καν να σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο να με πιάσει βουλιμία στο χωριό μου.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_ 
> 
> τρώω και πίνω και καπνίζω σαν ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας. δυσκολεύομαι να πειθαρχίσω σε οτιδήποτε.,και έχω αρχίσει να γίνομαι παράλογη με τα κόμπλεξ μου.



χαχαχα!σα ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας!!!!πολύ καλό!!!!!
αλλά δεν είσαι η μόνη!!!
και πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να νιώθω άσχημα που είμαι γυναίκα και πίνω τόοοοσο πολύ

----------


## POZ

Α , μην ανησυχείς Αlexandrita μου..είμαι κ εγώ εδω.2 ποτά οι άλλοι? 5 εγώ.Σπίτι για ύπνο οι άλλοι?έφοδο στο περίπτερο εγώ.Χτες πάλι τα ίδια, έφαγα, έφαγα, έφαγα...ότι γλυκο υπάρχει.Και πριν κοιμηθώ ,τσάκισα και 1 ολόκληρο λίτρο παγωτό αλλά...όλα κ όλα..ήταν 0%!Κ μετά με έπιασε μια αηδία με τόση ζάχαρη και ΞΑΝΑβγήκα και πήρα 2 πίτες με λουκάνικο κτλ κτλ..Ενώ είχα στρώσει τόσο καιρό , ήρθε πάλι το άγχος και πίσω στα παλιά.Μετά σκέφτηκα να κάνω εμετό αλλά ήμουν ψιλομεθυσμένη και βαριόμουν(!)κουράστηκα με το άγχος του να μην παχύνω και έχω παραιτηθεί πια..οπότε λέω σήμερα, ήρεμα, μην νιώθεις τύψεις, μην τιμωρείς άλλο τον εαυτό σου μπλα , μπλα, μπλα μπλά άλλα λόγια ναγαπιόμαστε αφού μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες έχω φάει ...δεν μπορώ ούτε να το σκέφτομαι.Κυκλοφορώ μόνιμα εδώ και 10 μέρες με φόρμες και φαρδιά και δεν θέλω να ξέρω αν μου μπαίνουν ακόμη τα στενά μου τζιν.Για να δούμε, είπα τουλάχιστον μέχρι το τέλος της βδομ. να κόψω λίγο ταχύτητα μπας και ξεφουσκώσω, ας ελπίσω οτι δεν θα γράφω αύριο για νέο βουλιμικό.Αηδία κατάντησα.

----------


## nina11

μια απ τα ιδια και εγω ροζ...Bαρεθηκα να τρωω και μετα να τα βγαζω και μετα τα ιδια απο την αρχη..IT' S JUST FOOD...WE CANT WE JUST EAT?

----------


## bouliana

ρε συ ροζ είναι λογικό να σου βγαίνει τέτοια πείνα αφού θα χεις περάσει τέτοια στέρηση. σιγά σιγά θα περάσει αυτή η λαιμαργία που σου βγαίνει κ θα τρως όλο και πιο φυσιολογικές ποσότητες.
μα πρέπει να παχίνεις.απλά πρέπει αργά και σταθερά για να συνηθίσεις τον εαυτό σου κ να σαρέσει. 
υπερβολικές ποσότητες αλατιού και ζάχαρης που χουμε όλες καταναλώσει!
αλεξανδρίτα έτσι όπως το θέτεις δεν είχα ως τώρα βουλιμικό επεισόδιο,αλλιώς πιστεύω οτι θα τα είχα βγάλει κιόλας. αλλά έχει τύχει να φάω μεγάλες ποσότητες τόσο που να πονάει το στομάχι μου αλλά καταλάθος χωρίς να τοχω προβλέψει.
νομίζω οτι χρειαζόμαστε να μάθουμε πότε πρέπει να σταματάμε,πότε πρέπει να φάμε,τι πρέπει να φάμε. δεν γίνεται να υπάρχει αυτό το ανεξέλενκτο. είναι φυσικό όταν τρώμε μεγάλες ποσότητες ζάχαρης μετά να θέλουμε κ άλλο ,κ μετά να μην μπορούμε άλλο και να θέλουμε αλμυρό. αλλά πιστεύω η στέρηση οδηγεί στο να θέλουμε τέτοιες ποσότητες.
εμένα ανέκαθεν η περίοδος στέρησης δεν κρατούσε πολύ το πολύ μερικές ώρες.επίσης ποτέ δεν τηρούσα τους περιορισμούς που μου έβαζα κ τους έσπαγα με το χειρότερο τρόπο. κατάλαβα οτι δεν δημιουργούσα στέρηση τόσο στο στομάχι μου όσο στο μυαλό μου. άμα πω οτι δεν θα φάω σοκολάτα όλα μου την θυμίζουν,όλα !! κάποιος τρώει δίπλα μου ,κάπου μου μοιρίζει,βλεπω μαι διαφήμιση και θέεελω να τη φάω.κ να σκεφτείται ούτε καν τρελαίνομαι για σοκολάτα.βασικά δεν νομίζω οτι πια τρελαίνομαι τόσο για φαγητό.δεν πιστεύω οτι είμαι μερακλού.πιστεύω οτι απλά η στέρηση με οδηγεί στο να θέλω να τα κατασπαράξω όλα.

----------


## badgirl11

ψιτ βουλιμικο (ανοιγοκλεινω πεταχτα τα βλεφαρα)
σου την εσκασα αυτη τη φορα
δε σου καθισα!
κ καθε φορα που δε θα σου καθομαι θαμαι πιο δυνατη κ εσυ αδυναμο τερατακι που εν τελει θα εξαφανιστεις!
ισως ειμαι λιγο οφτοπικ συζητησης σας κοριτσια αλλα ενιωθα την αναγκη να την πω του κυριου βουλ.
κυριος πρεπει ναναι οχι κυρια.
γιαυτο μας βασανιζει :P

----------


## masta

Geia sas ki apo mena!!
Shmera sunexizw kanonika thn 3h mera..

Phga kai gia kafe kai tsimphsa kai gluko!! :)


TO PIO SHMANTIKO EINAI OTI PROSPATHW NA AGAPW TON EAUTO MOU KAI NA KANW PRAGMTA POU ME EUXARISTOUN.
Μεσα σε αυτα ειναι και το φαγητο!!

:):)

----------


## POZ

Μπράβο βρε bad!!!Παίρνω κουράγιο κ εγώ!ούτε καν κύριος...ένας ΚΥΡΙΟΣ δεν θα φερόταν έτσι!Σήμερα είμαι χάλια..διάβασμα, κλεισούρα,σέρνομαι,μου πέρασε απτο μυαλό 2-3 φορές να ξεσπάσω στο φαί αλλά πιστεύω να κρατηθώ ..έχω ΠΑΛΙ φιλοξενούμενους και παραγγέλνουμε συνέχεια απέξω οπότε το οτι δεν τρώω απολύτως υγειινά είναι δεδομένο!
Και μια ερώτηση άσχετη..ξέρει καμία πού μπορώ να βρω ένα κουτι μεταλικό ή και πλαστικό που να κλειδώνει??όταν φύγω διακοπές το σπίτι θα μέινει αναγκαστικά πάλι στα ξαδέρφια και θέλω να "προστατέψω " κάποια προσωπικά αντικείμενα..

----------


## qwert_ed

egw koriιτσια ημουν βουλιμικη για 13 χρονια ακριβως.
μονο τα τελευταια χρονια διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι αρρωστεια,
πριν κατηγορουσα τον εαυτο μου.τον εστηνα στον τοιχο κανονικα.και τον εκτελουσα.δε μου εδινα ιχνος ελαφρυντικου.
τον τελευταιο χρονο ξεπερασα τους εμετους εντελως.σταδιακα και για παντα.
πλεον δε μπορω να φαω οπως ετρωγα αλλα και να φαω δε θα τα βγαλω.
θα υποκειμαι τις πραξεις μου.εφαγα;θα παρω τις θερμιδες και θα νιωθω το αισχρο φουσκωμα.αν δε θελω να παρω τις θερμιδες και να νιωθω απαισια σε φαση θα σκασω,να μη φαω.εμετος μας τελειωσε.δεν ειναι μονο νοητικο αυτο το μας τελειωσε...,ειναι και σωματικο.βαριεμαι πλεον να κανω εμετο.
εξαντλυομαι και μονο στην ιδεα του.να προσπαθω να τα βγαλω,να νιωθω αυτη την απαισια γευση στο στομα μου,να αγχωνομαι φοβερα γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι χαλαω τα δοντια μου,τον οισοφαγο μου η οτι κατι μπορει να χαλασει εσωτερικα καθως σπρωχνω και κυριως δεν αντεχω αυτη την αισθηση του μετα.αφου εχεις τελειωσει με τον εμετο που νιωθεις εξαντλημενος σαν να δουλευες οικοδομη ολημερις κ ολυνυχτις. 
πλεον εχω να κανω εμετο δε θυμαμαι απο πότε.
κι ουτε προκειται να ξανακανω νομιζω.δεν τον χρειαζομαι.
τωρα πρεπει να χασω τα κιλα μου.
εχω διαπιστωσει οτι το σωστο φαγητο ειναι μια συνηθεια κι αν το κανεις για λιγο και ξερεις και νιωθεις σε τι μεταφραζεται η καλη διατροφη,μετα δε θες να φας σκατα.
οχι οτι δεν ειμαι καλοφαγου κ τωρα η οτι εχω χασει τις λιγουρες μου,απλως εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι κεινες οι τρελλες λιγουρες για γλυκο κ υδατανθρακα οφειλονταν στην σοβαρη πτωση του ζαχαρου μου.αν τρως πολλες φορες τη μερα και σωστα δεν εχεις τις βρωμολιγουρες και τα τρεμουλα που αν δε φας και δη υδατανθρακα κ γλυκο εκεινη τη στιγμη νιωθεις οτι θα σκασεις η θα λυποθυμισεις.
επισης εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι σαν να φοβαμαι να αδυνατησω.δεν εξηγειται αλλιως.καθε που βλεπω οτι ο αριθμος στη ζυγαρια αρχιζει και κατεβαινει γρηγορα η βλεπω το σωμα μου να μαζευει,τσουπ τρωω μαλακιες με το ζορι-χωρις πλακα-με το ζορι.
δεν τα λιγουρευομαι και τα τρωω,τα τρωω επειδη θυμαμαι οτι καποτε μου προκαλουσαν ευχαριστηση.ελα που δε μου δημιουργουν πλεον ομως...
θα το ξεπερασω κι αυτο σιγα σιγα.
γενικως ειμαι αισιοδοξη.
νομιζω εχω αντιμετωπισει το διατροφικο μου θεμα.
τωρα απομενει να χασω το περιττο βαρος μου.
εχω χασει 20.θελω αλλα 60.σοκαριστηκατε?:)
θελω να σας πω οτι η γυμναστικη κανει θαυματα.το βλεπω στο σωμα μου καθημερινα πλεον.
κι επειδη βλεπω οτι κανει θαυματα ισως ειμαι ετοιμη κι οταν εχω χασει αρκετα λιγοτερα απο τα 60.

----------


## gilie-

qwert (ειναι τυχαιο το που βρησκονται τα γραμμτατα στο πληκτρολογιο?)

θελω να σου πω οτι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη για σενα και ας μη σε ξερω...ειμαι και εγω στο εχασα 20 και εχω αλλα 30...μετα τους εμετους επερνα συνεχως βαρος...αλλα ο μονος τροπος ειναι να αφησεις πρωτα τους εμετους και μετα να δουλεψεις το θεμα βαρος...σου ευχομαι τα καλητερα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## qwert_ed

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> qwert (ειναι τυχαιο το που βρησκονται τα γραμμτατα στο πληκτρολογιο?)
> 
> θελω να σου πω οτι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη για σενα και ας μη σε ξερω...ειμαι και εγω στο εχασα 20 και εχω αλλα 30...μετα τους εμετους επερνα συνεχως βαρος...αλλα ο μονος τροπος ειναι να αφησεις πρωτα τους εμετους και μετα να δουλεψεις το θεμα βαρος...σου ευχομαι τα καλητερα!!!!!!!!!


σε ευχαριστω απο την καρδια μου gilie.
εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ αυτο που λες.
αν δε λυσεις το θεμα της βουλιμιας πρωτα,δε γινεται τιποτα.αφου λυσεις το διατροφικο θεμα,μετα τo αδυνατισμα ειναι απλως μια προσπαθεια .αν εχεις τη γνωση,την υπομονη κ την επιμονη ο στοχος θα επιτευχθει.απλα μαθηματικα.σε οτι αφορα εμενα,
επειδη εχω να χασω πολλα κι επειδη ειμαι οριακα κουρασμενη απο τα τελευταια 13χρονια,θα ειναι λιγο πιο δυσκολο ψυχολογικα,αλλα θα τα καταφερω.θα επιμεινω.το πηρα αποφαση.εχω ηδη κανει την αρχη αλλωστε.20 κιλα δεν ειναι λιγα.
ειμαι ομορφη,ψηλη και εχω πολυ καλες αναλογιες, καθομαι τοσα χρονια και χαραμιζομαι μεσα στο φαγητο και το λιπος και μου το παιζουν γκομενες-και αντιστοιχα θεωρουν οι αντρες γκομενες,γυναικες χωρις κατι το ιδιαιτερο επειδη απλως ειναι αδυνατες και μπορουν και ντυνονται.εχω αποφασισει να δω σαγονια να ανοιγουν και σαλια να πεφτουν.:)
ηρθε η ωρα μου!!:))
και πλεον δεν αγχωνομαι για τις οποιες ραγαδες κ την οποια χαλαρωση.αφενος γιατι βλεπω οτι το σωμα με καλο φαι και νερο και κρεμουλα και γυμναστικη μαζευει ομορφα,αφετερου γιατι τι να κανω;υπηρξα βουλιμικη και παχυσαρκη.αυτο δεν αλλαζει.το θεμα ειναι οτι το αντιμετωπισα.
οταν με το καλο θα χω αδυνατησει,ο αντρας που θα με κερδισει θα θεωρει πιο σημαντικο το πώς και τι νικησα και πετυχα,θα θεωρει πιο σημαντικη ολη την αποφασιστικοτητα και τη δυναμη που εδειξα και τη σοφια ζωης που απεκτησα απο ολη αυτη την ιστορια, παρα τις ραγαδες που μου αφησε κληρονομια.

;)

----------


## nina11

qwert πραγματικα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
να σε ρωτησω μονο πωσ πηρεσ αυτη την αποφαση, ποια ηταν η αφορμη να σταματησεισ τα βουλιμικα?
και εγω τοσα χρονια ειμαι βουλιμικη, γνωριζω πολλα χρονια απο τι πασχω, αλλα το ειχα υποτιμισει....

----------


## masta

mpravo qwert!!

makari na poume ki emeis kapoia stigmh oti afhsame tous emetous pisw...


Ki egw koritsia eimai sth 5h mera xwris boulimiko!!!!!!!!!
Exw faei kai gluka kai faghto twra 2 meres, giati eixa katevei sto patriko pou eixan mazeutei oloi oikogeneiakws(aderfakia, anhpsakia... ktl).
Auto shmainei faghta, gluka..ktl.

Eutuxws sto faghto etrwga kanonika kai gluko ligo pio periorismeno. Alla den to sterithika!! Se kapoia stigmh, mou perase polu entona apo to mualo, na faw na to euxaristithw, alla kateutheian skeftika to forum...!!!!!

Kai eipa, oti an tuxon to kanw, tha eprepe shmera na sas to elega kai den tha eniwtha kala, giati tha xanotan h idea sas gia mena oti kanw prospatheia kai eimai epituxws sthn 5h mera. Eutuxws to glitwsa...

Shmera sth douleia efaga kapoies vlakeioules :(, alla den peirazei, tha proseksw ti tha faw twra mexri to vradu.

Pantws koritsia, sas sunistw na kratate hmerologio me to ti trwte... Sunexizw akomh kai me voithaei arketa!!

Kalh dunamh!

----------


## sasa14

bravoooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## bouliana

bravo se oles mas!

----------


## masta

παιδια σημερα πειναω ολη την ωρα...


εχω φαει κανονικα, αλλα και παλι πειναωωωωωωωωω!

μου εχει περασει απειρες φορες να τα καταβροχθισω ολα και μετα να τα βγαλωωωωωω

σημερα ειναι η 6η μερα χωρις βουλιμικο..

Αυτο σκεφτομαι και με κραταειι :(:(

----------


## loustam

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Επανέρχομαι μετά από μία πολυήμερη αποχή, αν και προσπαθούσα να βρίσκω λίγο χρόνο να διαβάζω τουλάχιστον τα ποστς... Εγώ κοντεύω μήνα άνευ εμετού, αλλά με αρκετές υπερφαγίες, οι περισσότερες ελεγχόμενες. Αν συλλογιστεί κανείς ότι πέρασα και μία πολύ έντονη στεναχώρια με θέματα υγείας μέσα στην οικογένειά μου, και πάλι καλά! Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ πλέον να χάσω ούτε γραμμάριο και με πιάνει απογοήτευση. Νομίζω ότι έχω χάσει το μέτρο. Δεν νιώθω ποτέ το αίσθημα της πείνας, νιώθω συνέχεια φουσκωμένη, και παρόλα αυτά τρώω. Νομίζω ότι βρίσκομαι μονίμως σε κατάσταση κορεσμού. Προς το παρόν προσπαθώ να ισορροπήσω με τις εμμονές μου και γι'αυτό δεν ξεκινάω κάποια δίαιτα ή διαιτολόγο. Ελπίζω μέχρι τέλος Σεπτέμβρη να συμπληρώνω 3 μήνες αποχής από εμετό και να προσπαθήσω να επανέλθω στα κιλά μου. Προς το παρόν διατηρώ την μέθοδο της πλήρους καταγραφής τροφής και συναισθημάτων.
Για μία ακόμη φορά, πολύ χαίρομαι που σας έχω βρει.

----------


## qwert_ed

> _Originally posted by nina11_
> qwert πραγματικα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> να σε ρωτησω μονο πωσ πηρεσ αυτη την αποφαση, ποια ηταν η αφορμη να σταματησεισ τα βουλιμικα?
> και εγω τοσα χρονια ειμαι βουλιμικη, γνωριζω πολλα χρονια απο τι πασχω, αλλα το ειχα υποτιμισει....


nina ηρθε μονο του.δεν ειναι οτι μου βγαινει κι ως φυσικο χωρις πχωρις προσπαθεια,μην τρελλαθουμε.
αλλα ηρθε μονο του υπο την εννοια οτι 13 χρονια ειναι πολλα χρονια.
τα χω δει ολα.δεν οδηγει πουθενα.
η βουλημια μου με εκανε υπολειτουργικη.τα παρατησα ολα και της παραδωθηκα τα τελευταια χρονια.
η βουλημια ηταν ε συμπτωμα των οσων μου συνεβαιναν και ενιωθα αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.απο ενα σημειο και μετα,οταν η βουλημια γινεται καθημερινοτητα οι αιτιες και τα συμπτωματα ανακατευονται.η βουλημια που ηταν συμπτωμα,αποτελεσμα εγινεαιτια για ενα σωρο αλλα κακα.
εφτασα σε ενα σημειο,
που διαπιστωσα οτι δεν ειμαι εγω πια.εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου,τα ονειρα μου,τη ζωη μου,τοσες ικανοτητες και τοσες ευκαιριες χαμενες γιατι;
η επρεπε να το ληξω η δεν ξερω που θα κατεληγα.δεν πηγαινε πιο κατω.δε ζουσα.
ο τελευταιος χρονος ηταν ενας αγωνας.πειραματιζομουν με τον εαυτο μου να δω τις κινησεις και τις αντιδρασεις μου,γιατι,πως...και σταδιακα τα καταφερα!
εφαγα και μια γερη σφαλιαρα που δεν περιμενα απο στενο συγγενικο μου προσωπο και γενικοτερα συνεβησαν διαφορα με τις διαπροσωπικες μου σχεσεις -βγηκαν ολα τα προβληματα στην επιφανεια,στα συσκολα, βλεπεις,οταν ο κομπος φτανει στο χτενι φαινονται τα παντα-και γενικοτερα ειδα τους ανθρωπους γυρω με αλλο ματι.σαν να ξυπνησα..γνωστοοι φιλοι κλπ ολοι ανταγωνιζονται για το καλυτεροτερο κι εγω ημουν παραδιπλα και τους κοιταγα τοσα χρονια.κι αυτοι χαιρονταν κακα τα ψεματα.ενας ανταγωνιστης λιγοτερος...και ξεπηδησε απο μεσα μου ενας εγωισμος,ο εγωισμος μου που χα πεταμενο καπου μες στους εμετους τοσα χρονια.

----------


## bouliana

masta, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.
Loustam σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.
πεινάω πολύ και τρώω αρκετά δεν χάνω βάρος αντιθέτως έχω φουσκωμάρες αν και δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα κιλά.
είμαι στις 86 μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικό. 
πάω διακοπές σε 3 μέρες και όταν επιστρέψω θα προσπαθήσω πια να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα πιο ισορροπημένο με περισσότερη άσκηση και λιγότερα junk. δεν μπορώ να πω οτι μου είναι δύσκολο να αντισταθώ απτην όλη διαδικασία του υπερφαγικού και του εμετού αλλά νιώθω και εξαιρετικά δυσάρεστα όταν πρέπει να χωνέψω διαδικασία που την κάνουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι γύρω μου.

----------


## loustam

Η διαδικασία της χώνεψης, ενώ πραγματικά είναι μία φυσιολογική λειτουργία του οργανισμού, κι εμένα με τρομάζει. Ώρες ώρες νιώθω σαν ένα βαρελάκι που είναι καλύτερα να πηγαίνω τσουλώντας παρά περπατώντας. Σε μία συζήτηση που είχα κάνει με την ψυχολόγο μου είχε πει ότι αυτό το φούσκωμα που θέλεις να νιώσεις στην κοιλιά έρχεται για να καλύψει άλλα κενά. Πιθανώς και μία πιθανή επιθυμητή εγκυμοσύνη. Και πλάκα πλάκα μετά από επεισόδια υπερφαγίας η κοιλιά μου άνετα συγκρίνεται με κοιλιά 5 μηνών εγκύου... Και κάποιες στιγμές σκέφτομαι την εικόνα πώς θα είναι όταν... Έχετε σκεφτεί εσείς ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο?
Πάντως ναι μεν υπερφαγία, αλλά τίποτα δεν συγκρίνεται με τις ποσότητες που κατανάλωνα στα επεισόδια βουλιμίας. Μου φαίνεται σαν όνειρο, ότι δεν τα έχω κάνει στην πραγματικότητα εγώ αυτά. Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να σταματάω το φαγητό πριν φουσκώσω τελείως και να κρατάω την υπόλοιπη ποσότητα για λίγο αργότερα μπας και ωθήσω λίγο τον μεταβολισμό μου να αρχίσει να καίει χωρίς να τον βομβαρδίζω ξαφνικά και να μπλοκάρει και να κάθεται ανύμπορος με όλο αυτό το φαγητό στο στομάχι.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Η διαδικασία της χώνεψης, ενώ πραγματικά είναι μία φυσιολογική λειτουργία του οργανισμού, κι εμένα με τρομάζει. Ώρες ώρες νιώθω σαν ένα βαρελάκι που είναι καλύτερα να πηγαίνω τσουλώντας παρά περπατώντας. Σε μία συζήτηση που είχα κάνει με την ψυχολόγο μου είχε πει ότι αυτό το φούσκωμα που θέλεις να νιώσεις στην κοιλιά έρχεται για να καλύψει άλλα κενά. Πιθανώς και μία πιθανή επιθυμητή εγκυμοσύνη. Και πλάκα πλάκα μετά από επεισόδια υπερφαγίας η κοιλιά μου άνετα συγκρίνεται με κοιλιά 5 μηνών εγκύου... Και κάποιες στιγμές σκέφτομαι την εικόνα πώς θα είναι όταν... Έχετε σκεφτεί εσείς ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο?
> Πάντως ναι μεν υπερφαγία, αλλά τίποτα δεν συγκρίνεται με τις ποσότητες που κατανάλωνα στα επεισόδια βουλιμίας. Μου φαίνεται σαν όνειρο, ότι δεν τα έχω κάνει στην πραγματικότητα εγώ αυτά. Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να σταματάω το φαγητό πριν φουσκώσω τελείως και να κρατάω την υπόλοιπη ποσότητα για λίγο αργότερα μπας και ωθήσω λίγο τον μεταβολισμό μου να αρχίσει να καίει χωρίς να τον βομβαρδίζω ξαφνικά και να μπλοκάρει και να κάθεται ανύμπορος με όλο αυτό το φαγητό στο στομάχι.


νομιζω οτι διαβαζω εμενα...
παρε το βιβλιο η ψυχολογια της διαιτας,
με βοηθα πολυ να μη τρωω μεχρι να σκασω,
τα δε βουλιμικα τα εχω κανει περα εδω κ μερες που το διαβαζω! ελπιζω να πανε στον αγυριστο

ΥΓ τις προαλλες μετα απο "τσιμπουσι"
κοιταχτηκα στον καθρεφτη κ με ειδα με την κοιλια απεναντι κ σκεφτηκα "θαμαι πολυ ομορφη εγγυος"
κ απο τοτε υποσχεθηκα οτι θαμαι κ υγιης εγγυος χωρις ταλαιπωρημενο απο την υπερφαγια κ τις διαιτες οργανισμο!
ελπιζω να πιασει...
ψαχνω απο που να πιαστω!

----------


## bouliana

τρελοbad!

Loustam άμα ισχύει η θεωρία σου τότε εγώ έχω ανάγκη από τρίδυμα για να καλυφθούν τα συναισθηματικά κενά μου γιατί τόσο μοιάζει η κοιλιά μου όταν τρώω πολύ.μάλλον γιαυτό τρώμε για δύο.χιχιχι αστειεύομαι.
όλο και κάποιο δίκιο έχει η ψυχολόγος σου,αφού η βουλιμία έρχεται να καλύψει κενά γιατί όχι και ανάγκη για μητρότητα,ούτως η άλλως γυναίκες είμαστε. 

τελευταία είμαι πεσμένη ψυχολογικά παρόλο που έρχονται οι διακοπές.νομίζω φταίει αυτό το διάστημα της αναμονής που δεν έχεις όρεξει να δουλέψεις, να έίσαι σε πρόγραμμα,σταμάτησα και την άσκηση και το μέτρημα θερμίδων το μόνο που κάνω όλη μέρα είναι να κρατάω με το χέρι μου το πηγούνι μου και να ονειροπολώ. ας κάνω ένα διάλειμμα από την ενασχοληση με το φαγητό.τι το τόσο τραγικό μπορώ να πάθω.το πολύ να βάλω κανα 2κιλό στις διακοπές μου αν και δεν νομίζω.μπορεί κ να χάσω κιόλας.

----------


## sasa14

πως το καταφέρνεις αυτό???
να χάνεις στις διακοπές ...
καλά και εγώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα απο την παρασκευή και μετά θα είμαι αδειούχα αλλά έχει καθυστερήσει τόσο πολύ ο καιρός που εκεί που δεν άντεχα άλλο τώρα αντέχω !!!!!!!

με λυπήθηκε ο θεούλης!

----------


## bouliana

καλέ δεν χάνω κιλά στις διακοπές.λέμε τώρα.λέω μήπως.

----------


## papa_justify

Λοιπόν, bouliana, φέτος θα χάσεις στις διακοπές διότι θα σου στέλνω από τη δική μου παραλία ρακετικά vibes :cool::cool2::cool: Φεύγω αύριο και μπήκα αφ' ενός να σου υπαγορεύσω τελικές οδηγίες για το ρακετικό τουρνουά :smug:, αφ' ετέρου να σου δώσω ένα φιλί στο μπρατσουλάκι που από τη ρακέτα θα γίνει μπράτσο Jillian Michaels. 

Η ιστορία με το πηγούνι στο χέρι περιγράφει τη ζωή μου εδώ και πολλέεεες πολλέεεεες μέρες, μόνο σήμερα έσπασε η ρουτίνα επειδή έβαζα πλυντήρια και πήγα για μαγιό. Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, σε καμιά δυο μέρες και το δικό σου χέρι θα φύγει από το πηγούνι για να πιάσει ασφαλώς άλλα, πιο ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα [κοχυλάκια, ρακετόμπαλα, μοχίτα, καραβιδούλες και τέτοια εννοώ :dork:], οπότε μένω ανήσυχη και σου εύχομαι καλά μακροβούτια και απόλυτη χαλάρωση. Μουάτς :love:

----------


## bouliana

papa καλές βουτιές.να περάσεις υπέροχα.!!!!!!επειδή θα δεις την απάντησή μου μόλις γυρίσεις ,σου έυχομαι να είσαι μάυρη αραπίνα, με λερωμένα τα φρεσκοπλυμένα σου συνολάκια με άμμο αντηλιακά κ μπύρα.την ίδια τύχη ναχει το καινούριο σου μπικίνι.φιλιά και στο δικό σου μπρατσουλάκι που εύχομαι να χει καλύτερη τύχη απτο δικό μου .το δεξί σίγουρα τουλάχιστον. και μην έχεις τύψεις που παράφαγες καραβιδομακαρονάδες ,κ μη νιώθεις άσχημα που τώρα κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του,γιατί σκέψου οτι θα χεις κ εμένα συγκάτοικο σε αυτή την τρέλα!

----------


## loustam

μπράβο βρε κορίτσια! πολύ χαίρομαι με τον ενθουσιασμό σας για τις διακοπούλες σας! εύχομαι να περάσετε τέλεια, και την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψετε στο φόρουμ να είναι απλά για να μας περιγράψετε πόσο υπέροχες και λυτρωτικές ήταν αυτές οι διακοπές για εσάς και την ψυχολογία σας!!!
φιλιά και καλά να περάσετε

----------


## bouliana

και εσύ να περάσεις καλά loustam.θα μου λείψετε όλες.αύριο την κάνω.δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω χωρίς εσάς. δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο πολύ ανάγκη έχω αυτή την καθημερινή μου περιπλάνηση στο φορουμ..την προηγούμενη παρασκευή που βγήκα έξω και ξενύχτισα ήμουν ένα βήμα πριν τα βγάλω,είχα καιρό να νιώσω έτσι,και δεν είχα φάει πολύ ,είχα φάει όμως κ επίσης είχα πιει πολύ και ανακατευόμουν.ξάπλωσα στο κρεββάτι μου,κ ενώ όλα γύριζαν προσπαθούσα να ηρεμίσω έπερνα ανάσες και σκεφτόμουν.κ αλήθεια δεν σκέφτηκα ούτε τον εαυτό μου ούτε τους φίλους μου ούτε το αγόρι μου,σκέφτηκα εσάς. σκεφτόμουνα,τι θα πω στη loustam και στην ροζ και στην αλεξανδρίτα στη νίνα κ σταλλα΄κορίτσια.?
ξέρω πως ακόμα και αν μια μέρα κάνω το λάθος να ξαναπέσω θαχω ακόμα περισσότερη δύναμη να ξαναρχίσω κ θα χω κ εσάς που νιώθω τόσο υπεύθυνα απέναντι σας. καλό καλοκαίρι

----------


## granita_ed

bouliana να πας διακοπουλες κ να περασεις τελεια!καλο καλοκαιρι κ σε εσενα!

----------


## loustam

κι εμείς θα σε σκεφτόμαστε συνέχεια στα μακροβούτια σου σε πελάγη ευτυχίας... 
είναι συγκινητικό το πόσο αυτό το φόρουμ μας βοηθάει να σταθούμε στα πόδια μας και να παλέψουμε με το τέρας, αργά αλλά σταθερά. Κι εγώ είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη από την ενός μηνός πορεία μου και τα συγχαρητήρια πάνε ε όλους και όλες μέσα σε αυτό το forum...
εγώ επειδή συνδυάζω δουλειά με διακοπές (...) θα συνεχίσω να παρακολουθώ ενεργά το forum!

----------


## nina11

καλεσ διακοπεσ σε ολουσ σασ!!!!!! αξιζει σε ολουσ μασ να περασουμε ενα αξεχαστο ,γλυκο καλοκαιρακι ... ανεμελο και γεματο συναισθημα!
σασ ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ και εγο, ειμαι τοσο λιγο καιρο εδω και με εχετε βοηθησει οοοοοολλοι εσεισ να καταλαβω αρκετα πραγματα για τον εαυτο μου που τοσο καιρο που τα εψαχνα δεν εβρισκα απαντηση...

και να λοιπον σε τι φαση ειμαι και εγω..

καταλαβα οτι τα βουλιμικα ειναι βαρετα, ανουσια κουραστικα, ψυχοφθορα, βρωμερα ε λοιπον να πανε στο διαοολο.. ΤΕΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ . ΜΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ
KYΡΙΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΑ@@#@ΤΕ.

Mπραβο, βουλιανα και λουσταμ για το κατορθωμα σασ... μη μασατε κοριτσια... αλλα θα ερθω και εγω εκει μαζι σασ, που να παρει μερα μερα θα σασ φτασω
ειμαι στη 3 μερα χωρισ να χρειαστει να μαζεψω τα κομματια μου απο τη τουαλετα...
αλλα με στερητικα... δε μπορω να κανω αλλιωσ 
αχ αυτη η χωνεψη!

τη τριτη μερα παντα πεφτω... αλλα τωρα την περασα και θα ρθουν κι αλλεσ 

σασ ευχαριστω ολουσ τοσο πολυ, μεσα απο τη καρδια μου!

----------


## POZ

Θα γράψω γρήγορα μήπως αλλάξω γνώμη...απόψε είναι η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ μετά απο πολλούς μήνες που βγήκα , ήπια και δεν "φόρτωσα " απτο περίπτερο γυρίζοντας...ξέρω οτι μπορεί να ακουστεί τελείως ηλίθιο αλλά μου έχει γίνει κάτι σαν κακιά συνήθεια και με το που θα ζαλιστώ λίγο το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτομαι είναι να κάνω βουλιμικό-και το κάνω πάντα εδώ κ πολλούς μήνες..τώρα είμαι σπίτι, δεν πεινάω καθόλου(έφαγα κ κάμποσους ξηρούς καρπούς) και πάλεψα τρομερά να μην ενδώσω στο περίπτερο , ελπίζω να τα κατάφερα κ να μην βγω με το που θα κλείσω τον η/υ.κουράστηκα απο αυτή την κατάσταση..γιατί δεν γεμίζω το στομάχι μου αλλά προσπαθώ να γεμίσω τα κενά μου και την επόμεη μέρα είμαι τρομερά δυστυχισμένη, τουλάχιστον ας μην γίνει σήμερα.την ώρα που έπινα σκέφτηκα πολλές φορές να τα γ@#$#σω όλα αλλά πραγματικά δεν πεινούσα κ τελικά κρατήθηκα.νιώθω αρκετά καλά , ίσως να γίνει μια αρχή..εύχομαι το ίδιο σε όλες μας , είναι αληθινά ψυχοφθόρο, όχι μόνο το φαγητο αλλά κ η απογοήτευση της επαναλαμβανόμενης αποπτυχίας.Εύχομαι καλό κ ήεμο βράδυ σε όλους και BOYLIANA ΚΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΑΣΑΣ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΕΜΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ!!!!(Δεν μας πήραν κ τα χρόνια...!)

----------


## POZ

Nina πέστα ρε συ, κράτα γερά δεν αξίζει, .όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας και το μυαλό μας πρέπει να το κατευθύνουμε προς την ευτυχία κ όχι προς τον έύκολο δρόμο της δυστυχίας.η βουλιμία και οι εμετοί είναι μια κακιά συνήθεια κ θέλω να πιστεύω πως και το να απαλλαγουμε είναι επίσης μια συνήθεια(καλή).Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Αχ παιδιά, εγώ ξαναέκανα βουλιμικό μετά από 5,5 μήνες αποχής. Νόμιζα ότι τα είχα καταφέρει καλά τηρώντας ένα πολύ ισορροπημένο και συγκεκριμένο διατροφικό πρόγραμμα. Εκεί που όλα πήγαιναν καλά, χωρίς λόγο, το πρωί της 1/8 έκανα βουλιμικό. Και το κακό είναι ότι στην περίπτωση μου δεν είναι ότι κάνω βουλιμικό μια μέρα και τέλος. Συνεχίζονται οι υπερφαγίες αρκετές μέρες, με ή χωρίς εμετούς, μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι έχω πάρει αρκετό βάρος και να σταματήσω τρομοκρατημένη.
Τι να πω...είχα κάνει χρόνο ρεκόρ αποχής από βουλιμικά και τα διέλυσα όλα ακόμα μια φορά και μάλιστα παραμονές καλοκαιρινών διακοπών...
Δεν πρόκειται να ξεμπερδέψω ποτέ.

----------


## loustam

Dolphin μην απογοητεύεσαι. Έχεις κάνει πολύ καλή προσπάθεια λέγοντας ότι για 5,5 μήνες έχεις τηρήσει ένα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Η εμφάνιση του βουλιμικού δεν αναιρεί τους 5,5 μήνες αποχής σου. Είναι μία απλή παρένθεση, που απλά κλείνει και συνεχίζει από εκεί που ήσουν. Μην υποτιμάμε το πρόβλημα της βουλιμίας. Δεν κλείνεις απλά τα μάτια και όταν τα ξανα-ανοίξεις λες "τώρα το ξεπέρασα". Πιστεύω ότι ο αγώνας θα είναι πολύχρονος, με πολλά πισωγυρίσματα, αλλά ίσως το κάθε πισωγύρισμα να είναι όλο και πιο αδύναμο και μία ακόμα ώθηση για να προχωρήσουμε πιο δυνατοί στην "νέα αυτή ζωή". Πρέπει να απαλλαγείς από τις τύψεις της υπερφαγίας. Το ξέρεις ότι τα ξεσπάσματα υπερφαγίας είναι φυσικό αποτέλεσμα της πολύμηνης προσπάθειας που κάνεις να συμμορφωθείς σε ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Οποιοσδήποτε "φυσιολογικός" άνθρωπος θα ερχόταν αντιμέτωπος με τέτοια ξεσπάσματα αν επί τόσους μήνες είχε επιβάλλει στον εαυτό του Πρόγραμμα. Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις λίγο το πρόγραμμά σου, και ίσως η περίοδος των διακοπών είναι η πιο ιδανική για να αφεθείς, να χαρείς, να γίνεις πιο αυθόρμητη στην σχέση σου με το φαγητό.
Πάντως ΜΗΝ απογοητεύεσαι και ΜΗΝ τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου. Μην πέφτεις στην παγίδα του τέλειου! Είσαι πολύ πολύ καλά! Τα έχεις πάει τέλεια, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα συνεχίσεις έτσι, ακόμα και με λίγα κιλά παραπάνω. Φρόντισε πρώτα τον ψυχικό σου κόσμο και αυτός θα φροντίσει για το σώμα σου!
Εγώ έχω 1 μήνα αποχής (γιούπι), αλλά με ελεγχόμενα υπερφαγικά και 5 κιλάκια + στην καμπούρα μου. Ακόμα όμως κι έτσι, είμαι ευτυχισμένη!

----------


## qwert_ed

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Dolphin μην απογοητεύεσαι. Έχεις κάνει πολύ καλή προσπάθεια λέγοντας ότι για 5,5 μήνες έχεις τηρήσει ένα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Η εμφάνιση του βουλιμικού δεν αναιρεί τους 5,5 μήνες αποχής σου. Είναι μία απλή παρένθεση, που απλά κλείνει και συνεχίζει από εκεί που ήσουν. Μην υποτιμάμε το πρόβλημα της βουλιμίας. Δεν κλείνεις απλά τα μάτια και όταν τα ξανα-ανοίξεις λες "τώρα το ξεπέρασα". Πιστεύω ότι ο αγώνας θα είναι πολύχρονος, με πολλά πισωγυρίσματα, αλλά ίσως το κάθε πισωγύρισμα να είναι όλο και πιο αδύναμο και μία ακόμα ώθηση για να προχωρήσουμε πιο δυνατοί στην "νέα αυτή ζωή". Πρέπει να απαλλαγείς από τις τύψεις της υπερφαγίας. Το ξέρεις ότι τα ξεσπάσματα υπερφαγίας είναι φυσικό αποτέλεσμα της πολύμηνης προσπάθειας που κάνεις να συμμορφωθείς σε ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Οποιοσδήποτε "φυσιολογικός" άνθρωπος θα ερχόταν αντιμέτωπος με τέτοια ξεσπάσματα αν επί τόσους μήνες είχε επιβάλλει στον εαυτό του Πρόγραμμα. Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις λίγο το πρόγραμμά σου, και ίσως η περίοδος των διακοπών είναι η πιο ιδανική για να αφεθείς, να χαρείς, να γίνεις πιο αυθόρμητη στην σχέση σου με το φαγητό.
> Πάντως ΜΗΝ απογοητεύεσαι και ΜΗΝ τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου. Μην πέφτεις στην παγίδα του τέλειου! Είσαι πολύ πολύ καλά! Τα έχεις πάει τέλεια, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα συνεχίσεις έτσι, ακόμα και με λίγα κιλά παραπάνω. Φρόντισε πρώτα τον ψυχικό σου κόσμο και αυτός θα φροντίσει για το σώμα σου!
> Εγώ έχω 1 μήνα αποχής (γιούπι), αλλά με ελεγχόμενα υπερφαγικά και 5 κιλάκια + στην καμπούρα μου. Ακόμα όμως κι έτσι, είμαι ευτυχισμένη!


της τα λες πολυ σωστα λουσταμ,συμφωνω κι επαυξανω

----------


## dolphin_ed

Loustam,


δε μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο κουράγιο μου δίνεις...Πόσο κουράγιο τώρα που το χρειάζομαι...Να πω ότι αύριο ξεκινάει μια καινούργια μέρα? Θα το πω. Κι ό,τι κι αν γίνει θα ξαναμπω να σας πω αν όντως ξεκίνησε. Μια σκέψη κολλημένη στο μυαλό μου: πόσο τέλειο σώμα είχα, πόσο κοντά στις διακοπές το χάλασα...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Τα υπερφαγικά δε σταμάτησαν. Μέχρι και πριν από λίγο έκανα. Τουλάχιστον όμως, βρήκα το λόγο που τα προκαλεί αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη φορά. Ο λόγος θα παύσει να υφίσταται αύριο. Για να δούμε...

----------


## loustam

Μία από τα ίδια dolphin... Τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στα υπερφαγικά. Κι εγώ ξέρω την αιτία... Από ότι φαίνεται όμως δεν είναι αρκετό. Ξέρω την αιτία και η προσμονή του υπερφαγικού επεισοδίου μου δίνει ενέργεια, με ξεκουράζει, με χαλαρώνει, μου δίνει λόγο ύπαρξης. Το κάνω και το γουστάρω που το κάνω... Πόσο άρρωστο είναι αυτό? νιώθω ότι θέλω να τραβήξω το χειρόφρενο ΤΩΡΑ. Ίσως μπορέσω να το κάνω. Οι επόμενες ημέρες προβλέπονται πιο ήρεμες ψυχολογικά. Για να δούμε. Dolphin περιμένω και την δική σου πορεία σχετικά με τα τελευταία υπερφαγικά. Σου εύχομαι φεύγοντας για διακοπές να μπει μία μεγάλη τελεία, και μία ακόμε μεγαλύτερη παύλα. Το δικαιούσαι ύστερα από την πολύμηνη αυτή προσπάθεια. 
Καλό απόγευμα

----------


## dolphin_ed

Loustam,


ακόμα και στις διακοπές μου έκανα και κάνω βουλιμικά. Κάνω βουλιμικά με ή χωρίς εμετούς από την 1/8. Δε μπορώ να το σταματήσω. Για άλλη μια φορά έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση. Νιώθω ευτυχισμένη/πλήρης/ήρεμη, μόνο με στομάχι τίγκα στο φαϊ. Μετά βέβαια, οι τύψεις και η απογοήτευση δεν αντέχονται.
Πώς σταματάει συτή η τρελλή κατρακύλα? Πώς μπαίνει το χειρόφρενο? Η βουλιμία είναι ένα τέρας. Δε νικιέται εύκολα. Οι αντοχές όμως εξαντλούνται. Ταλαιπωρούμαι 2,5 χρόνια τώρα.
Αύριο θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τον ψυχίατρο μου και θα του ζητήσω να μου δώσει φάρμακα για τη βουλιμία. Δεν επιδρούν αμέσως αλλά όσο πιο νωρίς τα ξεκινήσω, τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## bouliana

ρε συ σίγουρα θα ξέρεις οτι δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο μπορείς να κάνεις το ναρχίσεις να παίρνεις χάπια που σχεδόν κανένα δεν έχουν βοηθήσει. και αντίθετα σε περίπτωση που τα κόψεις θα είσαι κ χειρότερα. σίγουρα ο ψυχίατρος σου θα σου πει τι είναι αυτο που πρέπει να κάνεις αλλά δεν σημαίνει πάντα οτι θαναι κ το σωστό ακόμα κ αν είναι ειδικός.γιατί είναι επίσης κ επαγγελματίας. αυτό που εννοώ επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι ειδική είναι οτι πρέπει να το ψάξεις πολύ πριν αρχίσεις να παίρνεις χάπια. δεν ξέρω ρε συ νομίζω οτι τα καταφέρνεις κ μόνη σου μια χαρά ,5μιση μήνες είναι ένα διάστημα που μπορεί να το πετύχει ένα εξαιρετικά δυνατό άτομο κ αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι κ πάλι θα μπορέσεις να τα καταφέρεις.ίσως μετά τις διακοπές η μόλις ηρεμίσεις απότιδήποτε σε ταράζει αυτή τη στιγμή. 
γενικά έχω καταλάβει οτι όλες μας εδώ μέσα δίνουμε πολύ μικρό μπράβω στον εαυτό μας όταν καταφέρνει να απέχει ,ενώ αντίθετα θυμώνουμε τόοοοσο πολύ με τον εαυτό μας όταν βάζουμε κανα 2 κιλά η πέφτουμε πάλι στην γνωστή μας συνήθεια. όχι οτι δεν θα πρεπε να θυμώνουμε η να έχουμε ενοχές αλλά στην τελική δεν καταφέρνουμε κ τίποτα με το να μας πιάνει κατάθλιψη και πανικός. 
σκέψου οτι δεν είναι κ τόσο τραγικό να σε πιάνει βουλιμία κάθε 5 μήνες,είναι πολύ καλύτερα απτο να σε πιάνει κάθε 2 μηνες η κάθε 2 βδομάδες.κ σύμφωνα με όσα ξέρω για σένα κάθε φορά που απέχεις το διάστημα είναι κ μεγαλύτερο άρα κάθε φορά γίνεσαι κ πιο δυνατή και ας τώρα νιώθεις τόσο άσχημα για τον εαυτό σου.
κάπου διάβασα οτι πρέπει να φερόμαστε στο βουλιμικό εαυτό μας σαν να είναι παιδί.να το μαλώνουμε οταν πρέπει ,όταν λέμε όχι κ να το εννοούμε,αλλά ποτέ να μην γινόμαστε άδικοι ή σκληροί μαζί του κ όταν χρειάζεται να τον κανακεύουμε κ λίγο.δεν ξέρω αν είναι τελείως ανορθόδοξα αυτά που λέω...

----------


## bouliana

είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένη. καταβάθος ξέρω οτι δεν μετράει ως βουλιμικό αλλά τώρα μες τις διακοπές μου έκανα εμετό.βέβαια δεν έκανα ούτε γιατί παράφαγα,ούτε από τύψεις,απλά ήπια πολύ (5 υποβρύχια) και τα έβγαλα καταλάθος. τι πιστεύεται?να πω οτι από τότε δεν ξαναέκανα εμετό.

----------


## click

ελα βρε δε θεωρειται βουλιμικο αυτο, αλοιμονο!!
με 5 υποβρυχια ενταξει και ποια δε θα εκανε εμετο?!
μην αυτομαστιγωνεσαι, χαλαρωσε
δεν ηταν βουλιμικο αυτο

----------


## bouliana

απλά είχα πολύ καιρό να κάνω εμετό και ένιωσα άρρωστη μετά.τις επόμενες μέρες είχα ανακατοσούρες κ τάση για εμετό αλλά κρατήθηκα.κ μετά έπαθα κ γαστρεντερίτιδα 2 μέρες.τώρα που γύρισα από διακοπές είμαι περδίκι.

----------


## click

νταξει αφου εισαι περδικι τωρα να σκεφτεσαι θετικα!

εξαλλου και καμμια κρεπαλη στις διακοπες στο προγραμμα ειναι

----------


## POZ

Επέστρεψα!Πιο βουλιμική απο ποτέ!2 εβδομάδες διακοπές, σχεδόν κάθε μέρα υπερφαγία, 2 εμετούς κ συνεχίζω..πριν λίγο πάλι βουλιμικό.Μου φαίνεται γελοίο πια.Οι μέρες που θα ακολουθήσουν είναι πολύ κρίσιμες , έχω άπειρο άγχος κ έχω κάνει κατα κάποιο τρόπο συμφωνία με τον εαυτό μου να κάνω οτι θέλω ώσπου να ξεμπερδέψω κ μετά ξανα στον αγώνα.Τα βουλιμικά μου δεν είναι πλεον λυσσασμένα γιατί είμαι εντελώς χορτάτη απο φαί, απλά τα έχω ανάγκη ως "φαρμακο" για το άγχος κ το στρες.Πιο πολύ υπερφαγικά τα λες.Ξέρω οτι λέω μπούρδες αλλά πραγματικά αυτόν τον καιρό δεν με ενδιαφέρει ,Έχω πάρει κιλά κ όποιος με βλέπει μου λέει τι ωραία που ξαναγέμισα , (πού νάξεραν) , ελπίζω να μην με κάνουν να κατρακυλήσω πάλι στην εμμονή της ανορεξίας κ των σκελετωμένων κορμιών.Γενικά αποφεύγω να κοιτάζω το σώμα μου, ούτε ζυγαριές ούτε τίποτα.Σε 20 μερούλες σχεδόν θα γίνει ο απολογισμός..

----------


## bouliana

προσπάθησε να βρεις έστω κ λίγο χρόνο για τον εαυτό σου,να χαλαρώσεις. βγάλε απτο μυαλό σου αρνητικές σκέψεις κ εμμονές για 20 λεπτά τη μέρα.κάτσε σε ένα δροσερό σημείο κλείσε τα μάτια κ διώξε τις σκέψεις.σαν να μη σε νοιάζει σα να φεύγεις για λίγο απόλα σα να μη σε νοιάζει για 20 λεπτά τίποτα.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ροζ,


μια από τα ίδια και χειρότερα μη σου πω.....

----------


## POZ

Προσπαθώ μωρέ bouliana αλλά έχει στραβώσει πολύ το πράγμα..είναι πολύ γ...σετα περίοδος.Τρώω , κάνω εμετούς κ μετά ξανατρώω τα διπλά!Εντάξει ας πάρω 2-3 κιλά απόλη αυτή την ιστορία αλλά μην πάθει τπτ το στομάχι μου φοβάμαι..αν ηρεμήσω λίγο θα σταματήσουν και τα υπερφαγικά.
Dolphin υπομονή να κάνουμε.Εγώ η μαλακία είναι οτι το κάνω συνειδητά.Λέω δλδ "αυριο θ κάνω βουλιμικό" κ κοιμάμαι ήσυχη.Δεν μπορώ να με πιέσω άλλο , είναι η ψυχολογία μου στα πατώματα , τέρμα είμαι βουλιμική κ τώρα είναι η πιο ακατάλληλη περίοδος να προσπαθήσω γιαυτό.Έχεις περάσει κ εσύ ανορεξία?Γιατί για εμένα το πιο οδυνηρό ήταν να πάρω τα πρώτα κιλά κ να με αποδεχτώ, υπέφερα πάρα πολύ με την εικόνα μου.Τώρα δεν με πειράζει τόσο, μη σου πω μου αρέσει περισσότερο ο εαυτός μου με λίγες καμπύλες αλλά απο τη μια τρεμω μην ξανακυλήσω απο την άλλη έχω εξαντληθεί ψυχολογικά κ σωματικά απο τις βουλιμίες τον τελευτ. καιρό.Πιστεύω οτι είναι κύκλος κ όταν ηρεμήσουμε κάποια στιγμή και αισθανθούμε καλύτερα θα έχουμε κ όρεξη να ασχοληθούμε με την υγεία μας κ την ομορφιά μας , κάτι που εμένα αυτή την στιγμή είναι το τελευταίο που με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα!


Εγώ τελικά ξεκίνησα από χθες τα Ladose. Μου τα έγραψε ο ψυχίατρος διότι νιώθω ότι δεν πάει άλλο, ότι δε μπορώ να το παλέψω μόνη μου πλέον. Τα Ladose θα αρχίσουν να επιδρούν σε 1 μήνα περίπου. Μέχρι τότε υπομονή και προσπάθεια...

----------


## bouliana

ροζ μου σε καταλαβαίνω τι νομίζεις ,απλά προσπαθώ κεγώ να νιώσω λίγο χρήσιμη.ξέρω οτι είναι πολύ δύσκολα όλα αυτά που περνάς κ για ναμαι ειλικρινής ανορεξία δεν ξέρω σίγουρα αν έχω περάσει,αλλά μπορώ να αντιληφθώ αυτό που περνάς γιατί παλιότερα(πολύ πιο παλιά) είχα περάσει ένα διάστημα που είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά κ δεν είχα όρεξη να φάω κ νόμιζα οτι έπρεπε να χάσω κ άλλα κιλά κ με την ιδέα να βάλω αρρώσταινα,αλλά ήταν σε μικρό βαθμό και κράτησε πολύ λίγο(ίσα ίσα για να καταστρέψω τον κύκλο μου) 
κοριτσάρες ξέρω οτι είναι ένα πολύ δυσάρεστο διάστημα αυτό ,κεγώ γύρισα από διακοπές κ κοντεύω τα 70 κιλά που δεν είμουν ποτέ ξανά στη ζωή μου τόσα. αλλά κ τις δύο ,σας έχω θαυμάσει για τα διαστήματα αποχής και τις αντοχές σας οπότε πιστεύω οτι έχετε τη δύναμη ,μόλις βρεθείτε στους κανονικούς σας ρυθμούς κ ξεπεραστούν τα αγχη σας,να τα καταφέρετε κ πάλι.

----------


## POZ

Λοιπόν σήμερα πήγα κ αγόρασα ζυγαριά , έτσι για να ξέρω που βαδίζω .50 κιλά στρογγυλά.έπαθα ένα ψιλοσόκ(απο τα 40 που είχα κοντέψει να φτάσω) αλλά είπα οκ, θα το συνηθήσω και απο εδώ κ πέρα κομμένες οι ΥΠΕΡγουρουνιές(σιχάθηκα πλεον)κ απλά θα διατηρηθώ.Δοκίμασα παλιά παντελόνια που ΄τους προηγ.μήνες μου έπλεαν κ τώρα πάλι στενά.Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι αισθάνομαι τέλεια με το σώμα μου αλλά θα ΞΑΝΑσυνηθήσω , άλλοστε παλιότερα σε αυτά τα κιλά ένιωθα κορμάρα.Τα κόκκαλα μου πλέον δεν φαίνονται...Το γαμώτο είναι οτι όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια έγινε όχι για να φαίνομαι πιο ωραία αλλά για την κω...περίοδο.ΠΑΝΤΑ είχα κανονικότατη περίοδο σε αυτά τα κιλά και τώρα τίποτα.Βέβαια δεν είναι πολύς ο καιρός που τα έβαλα αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να σπάνε τα νεύρα μου.Ξέρω πως πρέπει να ξαναπάω γυναικολόγο κ το έχω στο πρόγραμμα απο μέσα Σεπτ. που θα ξεμπερδέψω με τα υπόλοιπα αλλά έχω αρχίσει κ φοβάμαι μήπως δεν μου ξανάρθει ποτέ...Η γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει να βάλω 5 κιλά, έβαλα 7 ΚΑΙ?Τι μαλακίες έχω κάνει με το σώμα μου επιτέλους...και πώς γίνεται να έχω γνωστές που έχουν γίνει πετσδί κ κόκκαλο κ έχουν κανονικό κύκλο?Μήπως οι εμετοί?Τι σκατά φταίει?Ξέρω πως κάνω ερωτήσεις στο κενό και περισσότερο τα γράφω για να ηρεμήσω...
Bouliana μου, τα λες πολύ σωστα γενικότερα , σε όλα τα ποστ που σε διαβάζω, όπως μιλά μου θυμίζεις κ έντονα τον εαυτό μου:):)Και είσαι χρήσιμη πίστεψέ με γιατί εκτός απο τα κιλάκια που θέλεις να χάσεις-που είναι πολύ λίγα- φαίνεται να έχεις μια ισορροπημένη ζωή και αυτό μαζί με το χιούμορ σου βοηθάνε πολύ.Γενικά εγώ αν πάρω κάτι πολύ στα σοβαρα τα σκατώνω, αν μου γίνει κάτι εμμονή , έχω αποτύχει σίγουρα, αν ξεχαστώ απόλα κ δεν πιεστώ, όλα ρολόι.Βέβαια με τις παρούσες συνθήκες..πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## Pretty Woman

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Περιττό να σας πω ότι πλέον μόνο κατρακυλόντας μπορώ να μετακινούμε...


ΧΑΧΑ!!!Πόσο γνώριμη η αίσθηση αυτή...Και πόσο γνώριμος αυτός ο αυτοσαρκασμός ...!
Πλέον τα σκέφτομαι και γελάω όλα αυτά τα σιχαμερά.Για γέλια είναι.
loustam αφού εγώ μπόρεσα και τα άφησα πίσω γιατί όχι κι εσύ;

----------


## absolute

ευτυχως δε θυμαμαι ποτε ειχα το τελευταιο υπερφαγικο...μαλλον πριν 2 σαββατα που ειχα βγει το βραδυ,ειχα πιει το βοσπορο οοοοοολο,τα πατατακια οοοοολα,οτι σε ξηρο καρπο ηταν επανω στο τραπεζι και φρουτα και μετα χτυπησα απο καντινα σαντουιτς λουκανικο και στο σπιτι που γυρισα 1/2+ λιτρο παγωτο με σιροπι κιολας...

το θεμα με αυτα τα επεισοδια ειναι κατ`αρχην να τα αραιωνουμε οσο μπορουμε και κατα δευτερον να τα αξιολογουμε σωστα...

πχ εαν δεν ειχα φαει στη συνεχεια το μισο λιτρο παγωτο ενω ειχα σκασει κυριολεκτικα απο το σαντουιτς θα ηταν απλα μια παρασπονδια(μεγαλη) και οχι υπερφαγικο.

επισης εαν δεν ειχα φαει οτι υπηρχε στο τραπεζι απο λοιπα ψιψιψονια παλι δεν θα ηταν υπερφαγικο...

ελπιζω μονο το επομενο να αργησει....:yes:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Λοιπόν σήμερα πήγα κ αγόρασα ζυγαριά , έτσι για να ξέρω που βαδίζω .50 κιλά στρογγυλά.έπαθα ένα ψιλοσόκ(απο τα 40 που είχα κοντέψει να φτάσω) αλλά είπα οκ, θα το συνηθήσω και απο εδώ κ πέρα κομμένες οι ΥΠΕΡγουρουνιές(σιχάθηκα πλεον)κ απλά θα διατηρηθώ.Δοκίμασα παλιά παντελόνια που ΄τους προηγ.μήνες μου έπλεαν κ τώρα πάλι στενά.Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι αισθάνομαι τέλεια με το σώμα μου αλλά θα ΞΑΝΑσυνηθήσω , άλλοστε παλιότερα σε αυτά τα κιλά ένιωθα κορμάρα.Τα κόκκαλα μου πλέον δεν φαίνονται...Το γαμώτο είναι οτι όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια έγινε όχι για να φαίνομαι πιο ωραία αλλά για την κω...περίοδο.ΠΑΝΤΑ είχα κανονικότατη περίοδο σε αυτά τα κιλά και τώρα τίποτα.Βέβαια δεν είναι πολύς ο καιρός που τα έβαλα αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να σπάνε τα νεύρα μου.Ξέρω πως πρέπει να ξαναπάω γυναικολόγο κ το έχω στο πρόγραμμα απο μέσα Σεπτ. που θα ξεμπερδέψω με τα υπόλοιπα αλλά έχω αρχίσει κ φοβάμαι μήπως δεν μου ξανάρθει ποτέ...Η γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει να βάλω 5 κιλά, έβαλα 7 ΚΑΙ?Τι μαλακίες έχω κάνει με το σώμα μου επιτέλους...και πώς γίνεται να έχω γνωστές που έχουν γίνει πετσδί κ κόκκαλο κ έχουν κανονικό κύκλο?Μήπως οι εμετοί?Τι σκατά φταίει?Ξέρω πως κάνω ερωτήσεις στο κενό και περισσότερο τα γράφω για να ηρεμήσω...


30/7/10

quote]_Originally posted by POZ_
εντάξει..το να μην πάω διακοπές ήταν κοτσάνα της στιγμής..θα συνέλθω.δεν είμαι 45 κιλά , ήμουν 42-43-44 τον χειμώνα,ανορεξία κανονικά, τώρα είμαι 48 , ακούγονται λίγα αλλά πάντα τα κανονικά κιλά μου ήταν 49-50, στα γεμάτα μου άντε να έφτανα 52 ..το πολύ.Δεν φαίνομαι κοκκαλιάρα , είμαι δεμένη.ούτε θέλω να ξαναδυνατήσω και να τραβήξω πάλι τα ίδια , αλλά με τρελλάινει που είχα κορμάρα δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα κιλών και με τόσες στερήσεις και σκαμπανεβάσματα όταν ξαναπήρα κιλά τα πήρα πολύ άσχημα.ραγάδες, κυταρρίτιδα, χαλάρωση,που δεν είχα ποτέ.δεν έχω "γεμίσει" ομοιόμορφα και είναι λογικό αφού έχω διαλύσει τον μεταβολισμό μου.οι ραγάδες που έχω κάνει παντού ας πούμε πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα φύγουν ποτέ.αυτά για όσες κοπέλες κάνουν του ίδιου είδους στερητικές αλχημίες και είναι ακόμη στην αρχή..να αρχίσουν να τρέφονται κανονικά κ να μην παιδεύουν τον οργανισμό τους γιατί μετά θα είναι σίγουρα χειρότερα!κορίτσια σας ευχαριστώ , δεν θέλω να γίνομαι αχάριστη ρε γμτ.. [/quote]
Γεια σου Ροζ:starhit:
γιατι βρε σοκαριστηκες που εισαι 50 κιλα? δεν ειπες οτι ειναι τα φυσιολογικα σου? Γιατι κανεις διαιτα κοριτσι μου? Μηπως να αρχιζες συντηρηση καλυτερα για να μην ξαναπας στα 40? Τα 42-43-44 εσυ η ιδια τα ειχες αποκαλεσει ανορεξια.

Φιλικα και καλοπροαιρετα
κλικ

να προσεχεις!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Λοιπόν σήμερα πήγα κ αγόρασα ζυγαριά , έτσι για να ξέρω που βαδίζω .50 κιλά στρογγυλά.έπαθα ένα ψιλοσόκ(απο τα 40 που είχα κοντέψει να φτάσω) αλλά είπα οκ, θα το συνηθήσω και απο εδώ κ πέρα κομμένες οι ΥΠΕΡγουρουνιές(σιχάθηκα πλεον)κ απλά θα διατηρηθώ.Δοκίμασα παλιά παντελόνια που ΄τους προηγ.μήνες μου έπλεαν κ τώρα πάλι στενά.Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι αισθάνομαι τέλεια με το σώμα μου αλλά θα ΞΑΝΑσυνηθήσω , άλλοστε παλιότερα σε αυτά τα κιλά ένιωθα κορμάρα.Τα κόκκαλα μου πλέον δεν φαίνονται...Το γαμώτο είναι οτι όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια έγινε όχι για να φαίνομαι πιο ωραία αλλά για την κω...περίοδο.ΠΑΝΤΑ είχα κανονικότατη περίοδο σε αυτά τα κιλά και τώρα τίποτα.Βέβαια δεν είναι πολύς ο καιρός που τα έβαλα αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να σπάνε τα νεύρα μου.Ξέρω πως πρέπει να ξαναπάω γυναικολόγο κ το έχω στο πρόγραμμα απο μέσα Σεπτ. που θα ξεμπερδέψω με τα υπόλοιπα αλλά έχω αρχίσει κ φοβάμαι μήπως δεν μου ξανάρθει ποτέ...Η γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει να βάλω 5 κιλά, έβαλα 7 ΚΑΙ?Τι μαλακίες έχω κάνει με το σώμα μου επιτέλους...και πώς γίνεται να έχω γνωστές που έχουν γίνει πετσδί κ κόκκαλο κ έχουν κανονικό κύκλο?Μήπως οι εμετοί?Τι σκατά φταίει?Ξέρω πως κάνω ερωτήσεις στο κενό και περισσότερο τα γράφω για να ηρεμήσω...


Αχ Ροζάκι,
νομίζω ότι μπορώ να μπω στον ψυχισμό σου και να σε αφουγκραστώ... νιώθω ότι ακόμα ουσιαστικά δεν έχεις πάψει να θέλεις να είσαι ανορεκτική,ότι αν είχες περίοδο θα ήθελες πάλι να είσαι 40 κιλά... σε έχει γυρίσει σε βουλιμία από την απογοήτευση και την στέρηση και αυτό σε κάνει να υποφέρεις.Αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά είσαι 1,67 οπότε με 50 κιλά πάλι πολύ αδύνατη είσαι....προσπάθησε να το δεις και θα λυθούν όλα.Θεωρώ ότι αυτά τα κιλά είναι τα ιδανικά για σένα....
Βάλε στόχο να διατηρηθείς σε αυτά και να μην πάρεις αλλά φυσικά ούτε να χάσεις.Αν τρως φυσιολογικά-που είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν τρως!!!!-πρωινό-δεκατιανό-μεσημεριανό-απογευματινό-βραδινό, γύρω στις 1600 θερμίδες σύνολο,πιστεύω ότι δε θα ξανακάνεις υπερφαγικό ούτε εμετό....
Η περίοδος σταμάτησε λόγω διαταραχής στους ηλεκτρολύτες από τους εμετούς(έτσι μου είπε γυναικολόγος και ψυχολόγος).Πρέπει να σταματήσεις τους εμετούς για πάντα...

υγ.
δεν ξέρω αν πήρα ύφος συμβουλάτορα (που θα 'επρεπε να κοιτάω τα μαύρα μου τα χάλια) αλλά νομίζω ότι ξέρεις πόσο σε κατανοώ κ ότι σου τα λέω από ενδιαφέρον και με αγάπη.

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα ή μάλλον καλό μεσημέρι!
Click , δίαιτα ΠΟΤΕ ξανά!Δεν θέλω να ακούω ούτε την λέξη πια, γενικά προσπαθώ να βρω τον παλιό μου εαυτό στο φαγητό κ να το αποσυνδέσω απο το συναίσθημα κ τα βουλιμικά.Και όσο έχω την επιλογή των εμετών , τρώω τροφές που ποτέ δεν έτρωγα , είναι κάτι σαν κακή συνήθεια για να καλύψω άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου που υπάρχει κενό..αυτό βέβαια το ξέρω μήνες τώρα αλλά έχω βολευτεί στην εύκολη λύση.Δίαιτα πάντως κ να ήθελα να κάνω πλέον ψυχολογικά δεν μπορώ κ δεν θέλω να με πιέσω.Χτες ας πούμε έφαγα extra και 4 κομμάτια πίτσα (σπεσιαλ παρακαλώ)κ κάμποση μπύρα...δεν το εντάσσω σε βουλιμικό σε καμία περίπτωση αλλά έχω διαβάσει απο τόσες κοπέλες εδώ μέσα οτι με το που έκοψαν τους εμετούς σταδιακά έβαλαν 5, 10 , 15 κιλά και έχω αρχίσει κ αγχώνομαι οτι πρέπει να με ελέγξω λίγάκι πιο αυστηρά γιατί ούτε αυτό το θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσιολογικό..
Alexandrita μου καλωσήρθες!Ναι είσαι εντελώς μέσα στην ψυχολογία μου;)Απο την άλλη είμαι κ σε ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο του να με πείσω οτι το "νέο" μου σώμα είναι οκ και οτι είμαι πολύ καλύτερη απο τότε που πέτούσαν κόκκαλα απο παντού.Και στην υγεία μου το βλέπω οτι νιώθω πιο δυνατή.Φοβάμαι βέβαια όπως είπα κ στην click μην το ξεφύγω τελείως...Τώρα ναι, στόχο έχω να διατηρηθώ, 1.600 λες ε?και εγώ κάπου εκεί υπολόγιζα.Για την περίοδο είναι όλα μαζί πιστεύω +το άπειρο άγχος που έχω για το αν θα ξαναέρθει ποτέ..Εδώ είχα ανωμαλίες εποχές που έκανα υποθερμιδικές δίαιτες και καπάκι υπερφαγικά(χωρίς εμετούς)κ ο κύκλος μου τα έπαιζε(ωραίος οργανισμός!)τώρα θα την γλύτωνα?Εσύ πώς τα πήγες στις διακοπές?Πώς τα πας με τα κιλά και την περίοδο?Πήγες τελικά σε γυναικολόγο για την περίοδο?Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις ηρεμήσει απο θέματα βουλιμικών και χίλια μπράβο σου!!!Πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε χωρίς άλλες υπεκφυγές κ αναβολές το πόσα μας στέρησε η ανορεκτική μας εμμονή και πόσο καλύτερα ήμασταν σε ένα νορμάλ βάρος.Εγώ τα θυμάμαι κ δεν σου κρύβω πολλες΄φορές βάζω τα κλάμματα για το πόσα έχασα κ το πώς είχα καταντήσει..Δεν αξίζει.Καταλαβαίνεις απόλυτα φαντάζομαι όλους του τομείς που εννοώ.Και πραγματικά δεν μας αξίζει.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Καλημέρα ή μάλλον καλό μεσημέρι!
> Click , δίαιτα ΠΟΤΕ ξανά!Δεν θέλω να ακούω ούτε την λέξη πια, γενικά προσπαθώ να βρω τον παλιό μου εαυτό στο φαγητό κ να το αποσυνδέσω απο το συναίσθημα κ τα βουλιμικά.Και όσο έχω την επιλογή των εμετών , τρώω τροφές που ποτέ δεν έτρωγα , είναι κάτι σαν κακή συνήθεια για να καλύψω άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου που υπάρχει κενό..αυτό βέβαια το ξέρω μήνες τώρα αλλά έχω βολευτεί στην εύκολη λύση.Δίαιτα πάντως κ να ήθελα να κάνω πλέον ψυχολογικά δεν μπορώ κ δεν θέλω να με πιέσω.Χτες ας πούμε έφαγα extra και 4 κομμάτια πίτσα (σπεσιαλ παρακαλώ)κ κάμποση μπύρα...δεν το εντάσσω σε βουλιμικό σε καμία περίπτωση αλλά έχω διαβάσει απο τόσες κοπέλες εδώ μέσα οτι με το που έκοψαν τους εμετούς σταδιακά έβαλαν 5, 10 , 15 κιλά και έχω αρχίσει κ αγχώνομαι οτι πρέπει να με ελέγξω λίγάκι πιο αυστηρά γιατί ούτε αυτό το θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσιολογικό..


ειχα δει καποια ποστς σου στο "τι εφαγα σημερα" και νομιζα οτι κανεις διαιτα.
εχω την εντυπωση οτι με βαση το υψος σου (1,67 ειπε η αλεξαντριτα) για να συντηρηθεις χρειαζεσαι κοντα στις 2000 θερμιδες. με 1500 ισως και να συνεχισεις να χανεις και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.

επισης, πρεπει να χαιρεσαι που τα ρουχα σου δε σου πλεουν :starhit:
κοκκαλα που πεταγονται απο παντου και ρουχα που αντι να εφαρμοζουν ομορφα, πλεουν σαν sleeping bag, δεν ειναι καλο, σωστα? :wink1:

και κατι τελευταιο, αυτοι που εχουν ωραιο σωμα και δεν εχουν καποια διαταραχη προσληψης τροφης ουτε εμμονη με τη ζυγαρια και τα κιλα τους, πολλες φορες τρωνε χωρις να πεινανε, απλα απο λιγουρα ή επειδη εχουν ας πουμε ορεξη για κατι συγκεκριμενο.
που και που αυτο οταν συμβαινει δεν εντασσεται σε υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο, αλοιμονο.
ανθρωποι ειμαστε.
και μια στο τοσο αμα βγουμε και πιουμε το βοσπορο δε σημαινει οτι ειμαστε αλκοολικοι. :smilegrin:

γιαυτο μη νιωθεις ασχημα που εφαγες πιτσα και ηπιες μπυρα, ολα καλα, μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## loustam

Αλόχα εβριμπάντι...
Επιστροφή σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς, ύστερα από όχι ακριβώς διακοπές, αλλά από ένα 20ήμερο φούλ συγκατοίκησης με τον καλό μου, σε ένα περίεργο στάτους μεταξύ διακοπών και εργασίας... Anyway, αυτό που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας είναι η ανικανότητά μου να ακολουθήσω έναν κανονικό διατροφικό ρυθμό ζωής. Η συνεχής παρουσία ενός δεύτερου ανθρώπου στην καθημερινότητά μου θεωρούσα ότι θα ήταν η ιδιανική ευκαιρία να μπω σε έναν κανονικό διατροφικό ρυθμό. Όμως όοοοχι.... Εγώ εκεί... Έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να ψάχνει να βρίσκει ευκαιρίες να την κάνει για λίγο ώστε να μένω μόνη μου και να επιδίδομαι στα αγαπημένα μου υπερφαγικά επεισόδια. Εκείνος, ενώ ξέρει για το πρόβλημά μου, δεν του μίλησα ποτέ για αυτές τις μικρές μου "αποδράσεις". Ίσως και να το κατάλαβε... Εγώ πάντως ντρεπόμουν τρομερά να του το πω. Θα έπεφτα τρομερά στα μάτια του μιας και την θεωρώ πραγματικά αρρωστημένη αυτήν την συμπεριφορά. Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να μην το έχει καταλάβει μιας και η ζυγαριά ανεβαίνει συνεχώς και αδικαιολογήτως σε σχέση με αυτά που φαίνεται ότι τρώω. Τώρα πάλι μόνη, έπεσα σε 2-3 βουλιμικά και πήρα και πάλι την μεγάλη απόφαση του προγράμματος... 
Κουράστηκα πια! Δεν αντέχω άλλο να σπαταλάω τόση ενέργεια εκεί!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Το γαμώτο είναι οτι όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια έγινε όχι για να φαίνομαι πιο ωραία αλλά για την κω...περίοδο.ΠΑΝΤΑ είχα κανονικότατη περίοδο σε αυτά τα κιλά και τώρα τίποτα.Βέβαια δεν είναι πολύς ο καιρός που τα έβαλα αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να σπάνε τα νεύρα μο.Ξέρω πως πρέπει να ξαναπάω γυναικολόγο κ το έχω στο πρόγραμμα απο μέσα Σεπτ. που θα ξεμπερδέψω με τα υπόλοιπα αλλά έχω αρχίσει κ φοβάμαι μήπως δεν μου ξανάρθει ποτέ...Η γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει να βάλω 5 κιλά, έβαλα 7 ΚΑΙ?Τι μαλακίες έχω κάνει με το σώμα μου επιτέλους...και πώς γίνεται να έχω γνωστές που έχουν γίνει πετσδί κ κόκκαλο κ έχουν κανονικό κύκλο?Μήπως οι εμετοί?Τι σκατά φταίει?Ξέρω πως κάνω ερωτήσεις στο κενό και περισσότερο τα γράφω για να ηρεμήσω...
> .


ροζ καταρχάς κ εμένα το κίνητρό μου για να προσπαθώ να παλεψω με την βουλιμία είναι να μουρθει η περίοδος.από μόνη της. σταμάτησα τους εμετούς αλλά ακόμη δεν είδα φως.κάποια στιγμή όμως τις μέρες που θα πρεπε να μου έρθει η περ είδα κάποιες σταγονίτσες αλλά αυτό ήταν, μετά τίποτα.΄τελευταία άκουσα μια φίλη μου οτι της ήρθε από μόνη της μετά από χρόνια η περίοδος κ μάλιστα ρολόι αφού έχασε τα περιττά κιλά που είχε.(είμαστε από απέναντι στρατόπεδα εγώ κ εσύ αλλά παλεύουμε με τον ίδιο εχθρό) αυτό μου έδωσε ελπίδες να πιστεύω οτι μόλις αρχίσω να ΄χάνω κάποια κιλά κ με δεδομένο οτι κατάφερα να κόψω προς το παρόν τους εμετούς,κ οτι οι γυναικολόγοι με καθησυχάζουν γενικότερα πιστεύω κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει.το ίδιο πιστεύω κ για σένα .σε λίγο θα έρθει η περίοδός σου το πιστεύω.αν πας κ σε ένα γυναικολόγο να σε εξετάσει όπως τοχεις προγραμματίσει ακομα καλύτερα.τώρα ,τι θα σου πουν που κατάφερες κ έβαλες κιλά.μπορεί να σε στείλουν σε ενδοκρινολόγο.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by click_
> ειχα δει καποια ποστς σου στο "τι εφαγα σημερα" και νομιζα οτι κανεις διαιτα.
> εχω την εντυπωση οτι με βαση το υψος σου (1,67 ειπε η αλεξαντριτα) για να συντηρηθεις χρειαζεσαι κοντα στις 2000 θερμιδες. με 1500 ισως και να συνεχισεις να χανεις και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.
> 
> !


πιστεύω οτι μόνο μια διατροφολόγος που θα μελετήσει μια περίπτωση ξεχωριστά μπορεί να μας πει τις ιδανικές θερμίδες για ένα ψηλό άτομο που κάποτε ήταν 40 κιλά κ τώρα 50.(ροζ μην αισθάνεσαι πειραματόζωο .χιχιχιχ.)πιστεύω οτι από 1500 θερμίδες μέχρι 2000 είναι καλά.οτιδήποτε δεν σε κάνει να νιώθεις πρισμένη ή και πεινασμένη.
loustam ε΄μαι σε παρόμοια φάση δεν μπορώ να τηρήσω εύκολα το μέτρο και τη σωστή διατροφή παρόλο που ξέρω πολύ καλά που θαπρεπε να σταματάω κ που ναρχίζω αδυνατώ να τα καταφέρω. έχω πει οτι μετά από την υπερκατανάλωση αλκοόλ,για ένα μήνα δεν θα βάλω στο στόμα μου,μόλις πέρασε η πρώτη εβδομάδα.άντε να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## bouliana

κ μια απορία ,τι είναι ακριβώς οι ηλεκτρολύτες?

----------


## POZ

αααχ bouliana και εγώ όλο το κόβω το ρημαδοποτό κ όλο φεύγουν τα ποτηράκια το ένα μετά το άλλο!Αν αντέξεις έναν μήνα θα γίνεις το ειδωλό μου:smirk:Αν θελήσεις πάντως μπορείς να πιείς ένα ποτάκι, ο ολοκληρωτικός αποκλεισμός στο οτιδήποτε φέρνει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα συνήθως.(σε εμένα που είμαι αντιδραστική σίγουρα)!Δεν χρειάζεται να το παραχζ..με κάθε φορά, δεν το φχαριστιέσαι κιόλας!
Λοιπόν χτες που βγήκα ακόμη μια φορά τα καταφερα παρα το αλκοόλ(που με κάνει και υποτροπιάζω επικύνδινα)δεν έκανα βουλιμικό , είχα ετοιμάσει απο πριν μια τεράστια μπαγκέτα με διάφορα να με περιμένει στο σπίτι και ήταν ένα κίνητρο μπορώ να πω.Βέβαια μια ψιλονευρικότητα την είχα που δεν κατασπάραξα 5 μπολ ξ.καρπούς όπως συνηθίζω αλλά πιστεύω θα το ξεπεράσω με τον καιρό.Σήμερα το πρωί αγοράζοντας το καθιερωμένο μου κουλουράκι απο τον φούρνο , είδα τα ταψιά με την παστα φλώρα να βγαίνουν και μου μπήκε πάλι το μικρόβιο...για να φάω χωρίς τέλος.Έφτασε απόγευμα κ πριν λίγο που με έτρωγε άγρια να φάω οτι γλυκο υπάρχει, αποφάσισα να κάνω υπερφαγία..με φρούτα.Αγόρασα πεπόνι , ροδάκινα κ σύκα , γιαούρτια κ κάτι φρυγανιές και έφαγα ωσπου τώρα έχω πρηστεί.Εννοείται οτι αυτό το έκανα για πιο υγιεινό κ για να μην πεθάνω απο τις τύψεις και τρέξω στην τουαλέτα.Λάθος σωστό δεν ξέρω, αλλά σκέφτομαι να το κάνω μια-δυο φορές την εβδ. για να ξεσπάει ο βουλιμικός μου εαυτός και αν δω οτι δεν παχαίνω να το καθιερώσω μπας και βοηθήσει..
υγ.ηλεκτρολύτες ούτε κ εγώ ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα τους έχω αλλάξει τα φώτα!

----------


## loustam

Από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω, όταν λέμε ηλεκτρολύτες εννοούμε τα: κάλιο, νάτριο, χλώριο, μαγνήσιο, φώσφορο, ασβέστιο, ... Όλα αυτά υπάρχουν στα υγρά του σώματός μας, και με τους εμετούς, χάνοντας υγρά, διαταράσσεται η ισορροπία των ηλεκτρολυτών και αφυδατώνεται ο οργανισμός μας. Η ανισορροπία λοιπόν ηλεκτρολυτών μπορεί να έχει συνέπειες που ξεκινούν από απλή αδυναμία, κόπωση ή μυϊκή ατονία, και μπορεί να καταλήξει στον θάνατο, λόγω αδυναμίας της καρδιάς η κυτταρικών ανωμαλιών... Υπάρχουν αναλυτικές εξετάσεις αίματος για όλους του ηλεκτρολύτες. Θα συνιστούσα να κάνετε αναλυτικές για κάλιο, νάτριο, μαγνήσιο, ασβέστιο και Β12. Εγώ είχα σημαντική έλλειψη σε Β12 και ξεκίνησα αμέσως θεραπεία με ενέσεις, και πιστέψτε με δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχάριστη... Όμως όλα αυτά είναι στοιχεία τα οποία πρέπει να υπάρχουν στον οργανισμό μας σε σωστές ποσότητες για να λειτουργούν σωστά όλα τα όργανα... Όλα έχουν το ρόλο τους τέλος πάντων...

----------


## POZ

"Εγώ είχα σημαντική έλλειψη σε Β12 και ξεκίνησα αμέσως θεραπεία με ενέσεις, και πιστέψτε με δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχάριστη.."ωχ..αυτό μ είχε πει η μικροβιολολόγος πριν έναν μήνα..αλλά δν έδωσα σημασία..πίστευα οτι ήταν απο έλλειψη κρέατος γιατί το σιχαίνομαι κ δν τρώω συχνά.Τελικά δεν το απέφυγα το βουλιμικό απόψε...πολλά ποτά,κριμ κρακερς, παγωτα 0%, ξ.καρπούς,ρυζογκοφρέτες,το οσαλάτα..αυτά κ έχω σκάσει ...δεν θα βγάλω τπτ κ ότι γίνει τελικά.Και καλά προσπάθησα να φάω με χαμηλά λιπαρά.
Loustam έκανες εμετούς παλιότερα?????

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> αααχ bouliana και εγώ όλο το κόβω το ρημαδοποτό κ όλο φεύγουν τα ποτηράκια το ένα μετά το άλλο!Αν αντέξεις έναν μήνα θα γίνεις το ειδωλό μου:smirk:Αν θελήσεις πάντως μπορείς να πιείς ένα ποτάκι, ο ολοκληρωτικός αποκλεισμός στο οτιδήποτε φέρνει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα συνήθως.(σε εμένα που είμαι αντιδραστική σίγουρα)!Δεν χρειάζεται να το παραχζ..με κάθε φορά, δεν το φχαριστιέσαι κιόλας!
> Λοιπόν χτες που βγήκα ακόμη μια φορά τα καταφερα παρα το αλκοόλ(που με κάνει και υποτροπιάζω επικύνδινα)δεν έκανα βουλιμικό , είχα ετοιμάσει απο πριν μια τεράστια μπαγκέτα με διάφορα να με περιμένει στο σπίτι και ήταν ένα κίνητρο μπορώ να πω.


ρε συ ωραίο κόλπο αυτό με την μπαγκέτα.!!!

ρε το ποτό φέρνει ποτό.άμα πιω ποτό θα θέλω σίγουρα μετά κ δεύτερο.γιαυτό με περιορίζω.κ έπειτα είναι μια καλή περίοδος γιατί όλοι οι φίλοι μου μετά τις κραιπάλες του καλοκαιριού έχουν ηρεμίσει οπότε δεν είναι οτι όλοι πίνουν κ είναι σε τρελά κέφια κεγώ τους χαζεύω. καλά όσο αντέξω κιόλας.άμα δεν τα καταφέρω μια μπύρα θα την πιω. αλλά ρούμια τζιν ουίσκια κ βότκες απαγορευμένα.

loustam σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.θυμάμαι οτι είχες πει οτι είχες κάνει κάτι εξετάσεις.σε τι γιατρό πήγες για να στις δώσει κ για να σου δώσει μετά θεραπεία?

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα...
Λοιπόν, εννοείται ότι έκανα εμετούς σε πολύ τακτική βάση 2 χρόνια περίπου... Κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να φρικάρω ότι έχω καταστρέψει την υγεία μου με όλη αυτήν την "αφύσικη" διαδικασία απώλειας κιλών και υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου ότι εμετοί τέρμα και ξεκίνησα ένα τουρ σε γιατρούς για να δω τι ζημιές είχαν ήδη προκληθεί στον οργανισμό μου. Ξεκίνησα από παθολόγο που του ζήτησα εγώ η ίδια να μου γράψει πολύ αναλυτικές εξετάσεις αίματος, συμπεριλαμβανομένων ηλεκτρολύτες και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Κατάλαβε λοιπόν το ζητούμενο και μου έγραψε όλα τα σχετικά. Στη συνέχεια ενδοκρινολόγος για ορμονικές, θυρεοειδή και τα σχετικά... Όταν πήρα τις εξετάσεις με μεγάλη έλλειψη Β12, γιατρός και πολύ φίλος, μου συνέστησε εσπευσμένη συνάντηση με γαστρεντερολόγο γιατί ναι μεν χαμηλοί δείκτες μπορεί να οφείλονται στην διατροφή, αλλά με διατροφή δεν μπορείς να την ανεβάσεις. Επίσης έλλειψη Β12 είναι ένδειξη κάποιου στομαχικού προβλήματος. Αυτή την στιγμή έχω ολοκληρώσει την θεραπεία, έχω κάνει επαναληπτικές που δείχνουν ότι οι τιμές έχουν εκτοξευθεί και πάλι και πρέπει να περιμένω ένα διάστημα να κάνω και πάλι εξετάσεις για να δω αν έχω και πάλι απώλεια που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποια ζημιά στο στομάχι. Προς το παρόν ευτυχώς έχω γλιτώσει την γαστροσκόπηση...
Αυτά... Πάντως μία επίσκεψη σε γιατρό σε κάνει να δίνεις νέες υποσχέσεις στον εαυτό σου, ζητώντας του συγνώμη για την μέχρι τώρα ταλαιπωρία.
Καλημέρα

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα...loustam εχεις δικιο για τους ηλεκτρολυτες,αυτο ακριβως ειναι... 
Ροζ μου μακαρι να ειχα ευχαριστα νεα να πω αλλα δεν εχω.
Οι εμετοι δεν εχουν σταματησει αλλα δεν μπορω να τους κοψω... η υπερφαγια χωρις προκληση εμετου ειναι ολεθρια για την ψυχολογια μου. δυστυχως ακομα δεν εχω βρει αλλο τροπο να καταφερω να διαχειριστω τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα της λυπης και της απογοητευσης που νιωθω,κι ετσι στρεφομαι στο φαγητο.
Αλλά επειδή εξακολουθω να ειμαι δεσμια της εικονας μου,η τελειομανια και ενδεχομενως η ματαιοδοξια μου δε μου αφηνουν πολλα περιθωρια.Παντα νιωθω τυψεις ο,τι και αν φαω και καταπιεζομαι πολυ.Το μονο που με κανει να χαιρομαι και γεμιζει αυτο το κενο ειναι η αποχη απο το φαγητο,οσο οξυμωρο και αν ακουγεται.Περιοδο δεν εχω,αλλα δε με νοιαζει πλεον.Μερικα πραγματα απλα δεν ξεπερνιουνται.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Καλημέρα...
> Λοιπόν, εννοείται ότι έκανα εμετούς σε πολύ τακτική βάση 2 χρόνια περίπου... Κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να φρικάρω ότι έχω καταστρέψει την υγεία μου με όλη αυτήν την "αφύσικη" διαδικασία απώλειας κιλών και υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου ότι εμετοί τέρμα και ξεκίνησα ένα τουρ σε γιατρούς για να δω τι ζημιές είχαν ήδη προκληθεί στον οργανισμό μου. Ξεκίνησα από παθολόγο που του ζήτησα εγώ η ίδια να μου γράψει πολύ αναλυτικές εξετάσεις αίματος, συμπεριλαμβανομένων ηλεκτρολύτες και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Κατάλαβε λοιπόν το ζητούμενο και μου έγραψε όλα τα σχετικά. Στη συνέχεια ενδοκρινολόγος για ορμονικές, θυρεοειδή και τα σχετικά... Όταν πήρα τις εξετάσεις με μεγάλη έλλειψη Β12, γιατρός και πολύ φίλος, μου συνέστησε εσπευσμένη συνάντηση με γαστρεντερολόγο γιατί ναι μεν χαμηλοί δείκτες μπορεί να οφείλονται στην διατροφή, αλλά με διατροφή δεν μπορείς να την ανεβάσεις. Επίσης έλλειψη Β12 είναι ένδειξη κάποιου στομαχικού προβλήματος. Αυτή την στιγμή έχω ολοκληρώσει την θεραπεία, έχω κάνει επαναληπτικές που δείχνουν ότι οι τιμές έχουν εκτοξευθεί και πάλι και πρέπει να περιμένω ένα διάστημα να κάνω και πάλι εξετάσεις για να δω αν έχω και πάλι απώλεια που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποια ζημιά στο στομάχι. Προς το παρόν ευτυχώς έχω γλιτώσει την γαστροσκόπηση...
> Αυτά... Πάντως μία επίσκεψη σε γιατρό σε κάνει να δίνεις νέες υποσχέσεις στον εαυτό σου, ζητώντας του συγνώμη για την μέχρι τώρα ταλαιπωρία.
> Καλημέρα


Loustam μου έκανες την καρδια περιβόλι...εγώ κοντεύω να κλείσω χρόνο με τους εμετούς και έπαθα ένα ψιλοσόκ με αυτά που διάβασα.Δεν είχα ιδέα...Εμένα η μικροβ. μου είχε πει να πάρω απτο φαρμακείο βιταμίνες Β12 και κάτι άλλο που δεν το θυμάμαι για να μην αντιμετωπισω πρόβλημα στο μέλλον.Φυσικά δεν πήρα τίποτα.Αυτή η διαταραχή των ηλεκτρολυτών ξέρεις εαν επανέρχεται απο μόνη της εαν κοπούν οι εμετοί?Πρέπει απαραίτητα να πάρουμε φάρμακα ή να κάνουμε ενέσεις?Επίσης επηρεάζουν τελικά την περίοδο?ισχύει, σου είχε πει τπτ σχετικό ο γιατρός?συνεχίζει να μου ακούγεται κουφό αλλά εαμ κρίνω οτι μου κόπηκε με το που άρχισα τους εμετούς..Σορυ για τον βομβαρδισμό ερωτήσεων αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι είσαι καλύτερα ενημερωμένη.

----------


## POZ

Alexandrita μου πρέπει να ΗΡΕΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ.Σήμερα με έδειξε 52 κιλά, σχεδόν 10 κιλά πάνω αποτι ήμουν τον χειμώνα..καταλαβαίνεις έτσι??Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο.Αλλά μπορούμε.Κάνεις το ίδιο συχνά εμετούς με τν χειμώνα?Στις διακοπές δεν χαλάρωσες καθόλου απο θέμα διατροφής?Εγώ για να καταλάβεις στο πλοίο όταν πηγαίναμε , κατέληξα κλεισμένη σε μια μικροσκοπική τουαλέτα να παλεύω να τα βγάλω...τις επόμενες μέρες συναναστρεφόμενη συνέχεια κόσμο, έτρωγα ότι και οι υπόλοιποι , κάποιες φορές πολύ φαί, γλυκά κτλ, αλλά δεν είχα την επιλογή του εμετού και συμβιβάστηκα, στο τέλος και οι τύψεις είχαν γίνει μηδαμηνές.Με το που επέστρεψα στη μοναξιά μου και στο άγχος άρχισε νέος κύκλος..Μήπως σε βοηθάει κ εσένα να είσαι κ να τρως μαζί με άτομα που έχουν υγιή σχέση με το φαί?Δεν σου λέω να πέσεις με τα μούτρα όπως εγώ αλλά να απομυθοποιήσεις ας πούμε οτι μια σαλάτα με παραπάνω απο μισή κουταλίτσα λάδι θα σε παχύνει.Πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα?

----------


## alexandrita

Ροζουλα,
στις διακοπες...συνηθως ετρωγα γυρω στις 500 θερμιδες τη μερα.Ενα πρωι μονο εκανα βουλιμικο(μετα απο λιτρα αλκοολ φυσικα) αλλα χωρις εμετο,εμεινα 1,5 μερα νηστικη και μετα ηρεμησα.... αυτα για 2,5 εβδομαδες...
μετα πηγα 4 μερες στο πατρικο μου οπου δεν καταφερα να αντισταθω.... τις 2 πρωτες μερες ετρωγα φυσιολογικα,μονο ενα βραδυ εκανα εμετο...αλλα τις δυο τελευταιες μερες παραδοθηκα ενσυνειδητα.ετρωγα απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ ασταματητα.το αποτελεσμα ηταν να επιστρεψω ρακος,ενα ερειπιο... μου πηρε 1 εβδομαδα να επανελθω... 
Και τωρα εχω κανει απο 23/8 3 υπερφαγικα και τις 2 φορες με εμετο... οπου η μια ηταν πολυ επωδυνη,τραυματισα τον οισοφαγο τοσο πολυ που απο τον πονο δε μπορουσα να καταπιω.... χτες ηταν και η γιορτη μου... κι αντι να διασκεδαζω μ εφιλους εφαγα του σκασμου,εκανα εμετο και μετα ετρεξα 10 χμλ για να συνελθω απο τις τυψεις....Γενικά ομως τα βουλιμικα δεν εχουν την ιδια συχνοτητα με τον χειμωνα.
Προσπαθω να κανω ο,τι ειπα και σε ενα,αλλα δυσκολευομαι,δεν εχω και απο που να πιαστω να παρω κουραγιο....πως να ορθοποδησω δεν ξερω...ειμαι 51 κιλα και ειμαι 1.73.Δεν θελω να γινω τοσο αδυνατη οσο ημουν πριν,αλλωστε εχω συνδεσει εκεινη την εικονα του εαυτου μου με πολυ ασχημα συναισθηματα,θελω απλως να σταματησουν τα βουλιμικα...

----------


## POZ

Καταχρήν ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΗ για χτες!!!Σου εύχομαι εκτός απο υγεία, να γεμίσει η ζωή σου με όμορφα πράγματα και συναισθήματα και να ξεπεράσεις όλα τα ασχήμα οριστικα!Με όλες τις διαταραχές μας ξεχνάμε και τα βασικά πλέον.Αναφορικά με το πώς πέρασες την γιορτή σου,ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ έτσι είχα περάσει κ εγώ, χωρίς το τρέξιμο.Και τα γενέθλια επίσης.Δεν μπορώ ούτε να το θυμάμαι.500 θερμίδες είναι πάρα παρα πολύ λίγες για κάθε μέρα ρε Αλεξανδριτα, δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να μην ξεσπάσεις σε υπερφαγικό.Δεν χάνεις κιλά δλδ με αυτές τις θερμίδες?Και 1.500 να έπαιρνες με το ύψος σου πιθανόν να έχανες..Και κάτι ψιλοάσχετο αλλά σχετικό.Οι φίλοι σου που πήγες διακοπές και γενικά που συναναστρέφεσαι τι σου λένε για τα κιλά σου?Δεν σε έβλεπαν που δεν έτρωγες ή έτρωγες ελάχιστα?Δεν σχολιάζουν την αλ΄΄αγη σου σε σχέση με το παρελθόν?Ρωτάω γιατί εμένα ένας απτους λόγους που θέλησα να πάρω βάρος και έτρωγα κανονικά ήταν οτι με στρίμωξαν άσχημα και μάλιστα τις πρώτες 2 μέρες μου μετρούσαν τις μπουκιές και αισθανθηκα τελείως απογυμνωμένη στα μάτια τους, ένιωθα οτι έγραφε στο κουτελό μου "είμαι βουλιμική", οτι το ξέρουν όλοι, οτι έχω γίνει ρεζίλι, οτι με λυπούνται...επίσης τότε που είχα αδυνατίσει πολύ, πάλι μου την έλεγαν, τους έβγαινε επιθετικότητα και αυτό απο την μια με καταρράκωνε , απο την άλλη με έκανε να αισθάνομαι τέτοια ντροπή μήπως αποκαλυφθεί το μυστικό μου που ήθελα πάσι θυσία να ξαναγίνω φυσιολογική.Δεν αντέχω να με λυπούνται.Οι δικοί μου ευτυχώς με βλέπουν σπάνια.Εαν δεν είχα κ αυτή την κριτική απο τους φίλους μου σίγουρα τον χειμώνα θα είχα πέσει κάτω απο τα 40..

----------


## alexandrita

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες και ανταποδιδω!!!
Φυσικα και εχασα στις διακοπες,οταν επεστρεψα και με ειδε η αδερφη μου με κοιταξε και μου λεει:δεν ξερω τι θα κανεις αλλα δεν μπορω να σε βλεπω,τρομαζω... αλλα τις επομενες μερες στο πατρικο μου τα πηρα.πιο πολυ ηθελα οι γονεις μου να βλεπουν οτι τρωω,για να τους ηρεμησω λιγο....
Οι φιλοι μου... μου λενε οτι εχω αδυνατησει παρα πολυ και πρεπει να βαλω κιλα.Ειδικα στα πολυ πολυ αδυνατα μου ανησυχουσαν,ενας απο αυτους εφτασε στο σημειο να παρει τηλ την αδερφη μου...εχουν καταλαβει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.Αλλα γενικα εχω τον τροπο να κρυβομαι...ισχυριζομαι οτι τρωω κανονικα αλλα εχω αδυνατησει απο το πολυ τρεξιμο.εκτος αυτου,μην ξεχνας οτι κλεινομαι και απομονωνομαι παρα πολυ...αποφευγω οποια εξοδο εχει σχεση με φαγητο,οταν κανω βουλιμικο η οταν νιωθω οτι εχω παχυνει δεν συνανταω ανθρωπο,δεν σηκωνω καν τα τηλ... 
Διακοπες πηγα με τρεις διαφορετικες φιλικες παρεες σε τρια νησια,οποτε ευκολα κρυφτηκα παλι... ισχυριζομουν οτι στο προηγουμενο νησι ξεσκιστηκαμε στο φαγητο,οτι δεν πειναγα λογο πολυ ζεστης και γενικα ελεγα ο,τι μ...κια μου ερχοταν εκεινη τη στιγμη....
με μενα συμβαινει το αντιθετο... δεν ειναι οι αλλοι επιθετικοι απεναντι μου αλλα εγω γινομαι...δεν ανεχομαι συζητησεις γυρω απο το φαγητο,τους το κοβω μαχαιρι.εχουμε τσακωθει πολλες φορες γι αυτο το λογο και τους εχω απαγορευσει να μου μιλανε για το θεμα του βαρους μου...στις διακοπες μια φιλη μετα το βουλιμικο μου (βρηκε την ωρα κι αυτη) μου λεει : δε φανταζεσαι ποσο χαρηκα που σε ειδα να τρως...μπορεις να καταλαβεις την αντιδραση μου...

----------


## POZ

Ναι μου θυμίζουν όσα λες εμένα.Κ εγώ γινόμουν πολύ επιθετική όταν γινόταν κάποια αναφορά στο οτι έχασα κιλά ή στο τι τρώω, αλλά το έκοψα όσο γίνεται γιατί έτσι καρφώνομαι χειρότερα..Γενικά με φίλους ή γνωστούς το κουμαντάρω κ εγώ, άλλωστε δεν ήμουν ποτέ υπέρβαρη για να φανεί η τεράστια διαφορά.Αλλά με τους 3-4 πιο κολλητούς υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Δεν νομίζω οτι πείθουν οι δικαιολογίες μου και ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι έχει συζητηθεί πίσω απο την πλάτη μου και γενικότερα έκανε μπαμ οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν πχ βγαίναμε και εγώ τις 4 ώρες που καθόμουν στο μαγαζί, άδειαζα μπολ με ξηρούς καρπούς..ασταμάτητα, άλλο τρώω 5,10,20 φυστίκια κ άλλο κάνω λες και παίρνω την δόση μου.Έβλεπαν την διαφορά μου με παλιότερα και τώρα έχω κόψει κ τα μεγάλα υπερφαγικά μπροστά σε άλλους γιατί δεν θέλει κ πολύ μυαλό για να καταλάβει κάποιος τι παίζει.'Η το σημάδι στο χέρι μου που το παρουσίαζα ως κάψιμο απο τηγάνι..Δεν ξέρω. είμαι πάρα πολύ περήφανη για να επιτρέψω να ξαφτιλιστώ κ άλλο.Και εγώ απομονώνομαι όταν ξεφεύγω πολύ , παλιότερα κλεινόμουν εβδομάδες μέσα για να μην με βάλουν σε πειρασμό να φάω..και φυσικά ξεσπούσα και έτρωγα μόνη μου άπειρες ποσότητες, τώρα παλεύω να απομυθοποιήσω τις εξόδους και να είμαι λίγο πιο χαλαρή.ʼλλες φορές τα καταφ'ερνω κ άλλες όχι(όπως χτες)Και επίσης να ξεφύγω απο την παράνοια του "όλοι θέλουν να με κάνουν χοντρή και άσχημη, ενω είμαι τόσο καλά!"Σίγουρα το έχεις σκεφτεί έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## alexandrita

Ειδες ποσο ταιριαζουν οι συμπεριφορες μας?οι κοπελες με διατροφικες διαταραχες εχουμε κοινα γνωρισματα...
Ναι ειχα σκεφτει (κυριως με την αδερφη μου) οτι ζηλευουν που ειμαι τοσο αδυνατη γι αυτο τα λενε.... ντροπη μου,πραγματικα....
Υπερφαγικο?μπροστα σε γνωστους,ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!μονο μια φορα τωρα στις διακοπες αναγκαστικά.... δεν ξερω γιατι,αλλα ντρεπομαι πολυ να με βλεπουν να τρωω και παντα τρωω κρυφα... ακομα και στη δουλεια που τρωω ενα φρουτο,το παιρνω κρυφα και το τρωω στην τουαλετα...σαν να κανω κατι κακο....

----------


## dwra_ed

Κοριτσια δεν γινεται να βλεπω τοσο πολυ τον εαυτο μου στα μνματα σας.
Αυτο το σημαδι στο χερι που το παρουσιαζω κ εγω ως καψιμο...
Στις διακοπες εκανα ενα υπερφαγικο μπροστα στους φιλους μου κ μετα μου λεγαν 'ετσι να τρως καθε μερα' (και γνκ τις πρωτες μερες ετρωγα παρα πολυ) οπου μετα απο κεινη τη μερα δεν επαιρνα ουτε 500 θερμιδες τη μερα απο το σοκ οτι θα γυρισω συν ποσα κιλα κ στην τελικη γυρισα πλην 2 σε μια βδομαδα, γυρισα στα πιο αδυνατα μου κ ειχαν ολοι φρικαρει. Οι φιλοι μου ηταν στην κοσμαρα τους . Ουτε που καταλαβαιναν τι ετρωγα κ τι δεν ετρωγα. Αλλα το παιζα χαλαρη... πχ επαιρνα σοκολατα να φαω κ την παρατουσα σε μια γωνια, στην τελικη την πετουσα...
Αλε3ανδριτα κ εμενα η αδερφη μου μου λεει συνεχως 'ειναι τρομαχτικο' 
Το μονο που δεν θελω ειναι να 3εσπω σε βουλιμικα. Ειναι τοσο επωδυνη η διαδικασια. Ειδικα τις τελευταιες φορες που με εχει πιασει ηταν φρικη. Οχι μονο πονουσε ο οισοφαγος μου κ ο λαιμος μου μετα αλλα ειδα κ μερικες σταγονες αιμα... Δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι τι ζημια μου εχω κανει.. ειχα δει κ πολυ παλιοτερα βεβαια... 
Γονεις κλπ με εχουν πλεον συνηθισει, αφου με εχουν βαλει να κανω οτι ε3ετασεις υπαρχουν, και καλα καναν , δεν λεω..
Θελω να βαλω λιγα κιλα αλλα να τα βαλω ΣΩΣΤΑ και αργα!!!!! Μαθαινοντας μου να τρωω φυσιολογικα, και 3εφευγοντας τελειως απο τα βρωμικα βουλιμικα. 
Θελω να μοιραστω τοσες πολλες σκεψεις μαζι σας!

----------


## alexandrita

Αλλη μια φορα που με νικησε η βουλιμια... δυστυχως δε μπορω να κανω εμετο να ηρεμησω....
Θελω να με παρω αγκαλια,να μου χαιδεψω τα μαλλια και να μου πω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα,αλλα ουτε αυτο δεν εχω κουραγιο να κανω....
πως θα παω αυριο δουλεια?σε αυτα τα χαλια?αλλεσ τρεις μερες αδεια εχουν απομεινει,δεν μπορω να παρω.τι θα σκαρφιστω παλι δεν ξερω.
θελω να εξαφανιστω,να σταματησω να υπαρχω μεχρι να περασει,ουτε αντεχεται,ουτε ελεγχεται πλεον...πως θα συνεχισω να ζω ετσι?
ας εκανα εμετο,τι ζηταω πια....

----------


## Vallia_ed

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Θελω να με παρω αγκαλια,να μου χαιδεψω τα μαλλια και να μου πω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα,αλλα ουτε αυτο δεν εχω κουραγιο να κανω....


Σε παίρνω μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά (και πίστεψε με είναι πολύ μεγάλη η αγκαλιά μου!), καθόμαστε στον αγαπημένο σου καναπέ, σου χαιδεύω τα μαλλιά και ακούμε την αγαπημένη σου μουσική, και δε πρόκειτε να φύγω μέχρι να σου περάσει, και όλη νύχτα αν χρειαστεί!!! :yes:

----------


## alexandrita

να ξερες ποσο με συγκινησες,δε μπορω να σταματησω να κλαιω......
σε ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ vallia, μου εδωσες κουραγιο,τοσο οσο χρειαζεται για να κοιμηθω λιγο ησυχη...

----------


## Vallia_ed

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> να ξερες ποσο με συγκινησες,δε μπορω να σταματησω να κλαιω......
> σε ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ vallia, μου εδωσες κουραγιο,τοσο οσο χρειαζεται για να κοιμηθω λιγο ησυχη...


Να κλάψεις, όσο θέλεις να κλάψεις (let it out)....και θα δεις που το πρωι θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα!!

Δακρίζω μαζί σου....γιατί σκέφτομαι ολες εκείνες τις στιγμές που μια αγκαλιά κι ένα χάδι είχα τόσο ανάγκη......

----------


## POZ

Αλεξανρούλα μου ξέχνα τον εμετό, ΟΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ , ΕΓΙΝΕ, μαζί είμαστε στο αγώνα, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά έτσι?Πέσε κοιμήσου, μετά λίγες μερούλες προσοχή και όλα οκ.Σκέψου πως σου χρειάζεται να βάλεις λίγα κιλά και είναι για καλό σου!Στα γράφω όλα αυτά τουμπανιασμένη τελείως, είπα να συνεχίσω τα χθεσινά αλλά...δεν θα κάνω εμετό κ δεν θα αφήσω να με πάρει απο κάτω όσο μπορώ.Και εσύ μπορέις , δεν είμαστε "πρωτάρες"πια για να μας νικάει τόσο εύκολα..Ονειρα γλυκά σου εύχομαι!

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Loustam μου έκανες την καρδια περιβόλι...εγώ κοντεύω να κλείσω χρόνο με τους εμετούς και έπαθα ένα ψιλοσόκ με αυτά που διάβασα.Δεν είχα ιδέα...Εμένα η μικροβ. μου είχε πει να πάρω απτο φαρμακείο βιταμίνες Β12 και κάτι άλλο που δεν το θυμάμαι για να μην αντιμετωπισω πρόβλημα στο μέλλον.Φυσικά δεν πήρα τίποτα.Αυτή η διαταραχή των ηλεκτρολυτών ξέρεις εαν επανέρχεται απο μόνη της εαν κοπούν οι εμετοί?Πρέπει απαραίτητα να πάρουμε φάρμακα ή να κάνουμε ενέσεις?Επίσης επηρεάζουν τελικά την περίοδο?ισχύει, σου είχε πει τπτ σχετικό ο γιατρός?συνεχίζει να μου ακούγεται κουφό αλλά εαμ κρίνω οτι μου κόπηκε με το που άρχισα τους εμετούς..Σορυ για τον βομβαρδισμό ερωτήσεων αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι είσαι καλύτερα ενημερωμένη.


Καλημέρα και πάλι...
Χθες βράδυ βγήκα, κι ενώ πέρασα ένα όμορφο και ήρεμο βράδυ με παρεούλα κι κουβεντούλα, στην επιστροφή για το σπίτι έγινε η απαραίτητη στάση στον φούρνο... Φουσκωμένη όσο δεν πάει ακόμα, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως χθες το βράδυ έπρεπε να τα είχα βγάλει και να μην είχα κρατήσει μέσα μου τόση σαβούρα. Και μετά μπαίνω σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Για να μιλήσω για τις καταστροφικές συνέπειες των συνεχόμενων εμετών. Και νιώθω τόσο περήφανη που δεν τα έβγαλα... 
ΡΟΖ μου, δυστυχώς δεν έχω κι εγώ απαντήσεις σε όλα αυτά που με ρωτάς. Για την περίοδο δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί εγώ, ακόμα και την περίοδο των πολλών εμετών που είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά (και μαλλιά....) περίοδο είχα πάντα πολύ κανονική. Όσο για τους ηλεκτρολύτες, θεωρώ ότι μπορούν να ισορροπήσουν μόνοι τους, πίνοντας πάρα πολλά υγρά, και ίσως και κάποια συμπληρώματα που υπάρχουν για αθλητές, με όλες τις επιφυλάξεις για το τελευταίο λόγω του ότι εγώ δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ... Όσο για την Β12, οι δικοί μου οι γιατροί που τους εμπιστεύομαι τυφλά, μου είπαν ότι με την διατροφή και μόνο δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να φτάσει και πάλι τα φυσιολογικά όρια, και χρειαζόταν μία άμεση θεραπεία. Και οι ενέσεις ήταν το πιο άμεσο και αποτελεσματικό. Το θέμα είναι ότι πραγματικά τα αποτελέσματα ήταν άμεσα. Απόκτησα και πάλι μυική μάζα, εκεί που ήμουν ένα πλαδαρό πράγμα... Δεν ξέρω αν σε καλύπτω, αλλά νομίζω ότι μία σειρά επισκέψεων σε γιατρούς είναι ένα καλό κίνητρο για να γυρίσεις σελίδα και να δώσει νέες υποσχέσεις στο εαυτό σου... Όταν εκτιμήσεις την αξία της υγείας σου, δεν θα θελήσεις να την υποβάλλεις σε αντίστοιχες δοκιμασίες για κανέναν λόγο και για κανένα κιλό παραπάνω... 
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα όσο γινόταν.

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα με πολλά πολλά χαμόγελα σε όλους εύχομαι!!!

----------


## bouliana

καλημέρα σας κ από μένα.alexandrita χρόνια πολλά κ από μένα ,με περισσότερη αισιοδοξία κ αγάπη για τον εαυτό μας!κ να χαίρεσαι κ τονοματάκι σου.!!
οι γιορτές κ τα γενέθλια κ για μένα αποτελούν ένα πόλεμο με το φαγητό .ενώ όλοι διασκεδάζουν εγώ βρίσκομαι σε ένα διαρκή εσωτερικό πόλεμο. όταν όμως νικάω η ευτυχία που με πλημυρίζει με κάνει να νιώθω τόσο καλά με τον εαυτό μου,που στη τελική λέω,να τι είναι ευτυχία ,να πολεμάς τα πάθη σου κ να βγαίνεις νικήτρια .κ ας όλοι οι άλλοι εκείνη την ώρα κινούντε σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν.όσες φορές πάλι δεν τα κατάφερα, ξέρω πως πάντα μπορώ να ζητήσω επαναληπτική μάχη.μέχρι να τα καταφέρω. για να νιώσω κ πάλι ευτυχισμένη.

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα σε όλες.Ευχαριστώ bouliana για τις ευχες... 

Μα δείτε τί λέει το ζώδιό μου!!!!και μετα λενε να μην τα πιστευουμε.... :dork::dork::dork::dork:
Περιορίστε την ροπή σας προς την σπατάλη, τις υπερβολές, τις παρανομίες και τις ατασθαλίες. Μπορεί να κάνετε έξοδα που θα σας βγάλουν εκτός προϋπολογισμού ή θα αντιμετωπίσετε προβλήματα με τα δάνεια σας. Αποφύγετε την υπερκατανάλωση τροφίμων ή ποτών και τις καταχρήσεις, αποτρέποντας έτσι τις ζημιές στην υγεία σας.

----------


## sasa14

βρε κοριτσάκι απο που τα διαβάζεις να δω αν πεφτει μέσα και σε εμένα...????
στείλε μου το link η με u2u!!

----------


## alexandrita

χαχα!!!! μπαινω εδω 
http://www.astrofree.com/cgi-bin/astro/compd

απλως πρεπει να ξερεις και ωρα!!!!

----------


## alexandrita

αααα και μετα πας δεξια που λεει αναλυση με κοκκινα γραμματα!!!!!
πες μου αν πεσει μεσα!

----------


## bouliana

χαχαχα νομίζω οτι κάνει καλό σε όλες μας να ασχολούμαστε κ με άλλα θέματα κ να συζητάμε κ άσχετα πράματα!

----------


## sasa14

alexandrita ευχαριστώ πάαααρα πολύ!!

----------


## dwra_ed

Αφου εκανα ενα τεραστιο βουλιμικο το πρωι οπου επακολου8ησε εμετος γτ διαφορετικα δεν γινοταν, θα πεθαινα μετα αν κ παλι μετα ψιλοπρησμενη ημουνα. μετα εφαγα 1 ντοματα, 1 φετα τυρι, 1 γιαουρτι 2%
πιο μετα 1 στηθος κοτοπουλο, σουπα και λιγο ρυζι , μετα 4 φρυγανιες.
Ειμαι αρρωστη εχω πυρετο και μολις πηγα και καταβροχθησα αλλες 3 φρυγανιες, 1 ποτηρι γαλα και την υπολοιπη σουπα με το ρυζι. Οχι επειδη πεινουσα φυσικα. νιωθω πρησμενη. απλα δεν μπορω να καταφυγω στον εμετο, οχι παλι, ειμαι ε3αντλημενη. Το ρυζι πριν βρασει ηταν 2 φλιτζανακια μικρα.
Μηπως ειμαι οκ??? μηπως ειναι ιδεα μου οτι το παρακανα? Νιωθω απαισια , νιωθω πως παχαινω και με πιανει στενοχωρια. Απλα δεν αντεχω αλλους εμετους. πρεπει να σταματησει ολο αυτο.

----------


## loustam

Δώρα μου, εμένα προσωπικά αυτά που περιέγραψες ότι έφαγες δεν μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά σε παθολογικό σημείο... Αυτό βέβαια είναι και υποκειμενικό για το σε ποιο βαθμό αντέχει το στομάχι του καθένα. Η ένδειξη για το τί είναι πολύ ή λίγο είναι το ίδιο σου το σώμα... Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση ΑΠΟΦΥΓΕ τους εμετούς. Όσο μπαίνουμε σε αυτή την μη-κανονική λειτουργία, ο οργανισμός απορρυθμίζεται τελείως και σου δίνει κι εσένα λάθος ενδείξεις... ʼφησε λίγες ημέρες χωρίς εμετούς, με κανονική διατροφή για να μπορέσει ο οργανισμό σου να σου δώσει τα σωστά σήματα...

----------


## bouliana

δώρα ίσως ένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας να σε βοηθήσει να καταλαβαίνεις πότε πρέπει να σταματάς,πότε έχεις ξεφύγει πραγματικά ή είναι ιδέα σου,γράφουν κάποια τρικ για το πως να ελέγξεις να προλάβεις ή να σταματήσεις μια βουλιμική κρίση.πιστεύω είναι μια καλή αρχή αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει. τα κορίτσια έχουν αναφέρει διάφορους τίτλους όπως "βουλιμία ξανακερδίστε τον έλεγχο" .εμένα με βοήθησε αυτό το site αν έχεις εξοικοίωση με τα αγγλικά κατέβαζα κάθε μέρα κ ένα κεφάλαιο το εκτύπωνα κ διάβαζα. http://www.cci.health.wa.gov.au/reso...cfm?Info_ID=48

συμφωνώ με loustam οτι αυτά που έφαγες δεν είναι πολλά.

----------


## loustam

Συμφωνώ ότι το διάβασμα κάνει καλό σε κάθε περίπτωση. Εγώ το διάστημα που διάβαζα το βιβλίο που ανέφερε και η bouliana, είχα υποδειγματική συμπεριφορά σε θέματα διατροφής, διότι ένιωθα ικανοποίηση που αυτό που έχω είναι κάτι το οποίο υπάρχει σε ευρεία κλίμακα, έχει καταγραφεί, έχει μελετηθεί και γίνεται προσπάθεια καταπολέμησης. Και επίσης διότι αυτά που διάβαζα ήταν συμπεριφορές οι οποίες δεν μου άρεσαν, αλλά τις έκανα κατά κόρον. Και όποτε νιώθω αδυναμία ξεφυλλίζω και πάλι τις σελίδες και παίρνω δύναμη!!!

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα σε όλους!Σε λίγο φεύγω για ένα 3ήμερο ταξιδάκι για έναν γάμο αλλά πριν φύγω θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τα σημερινά μου νέα.Μετά απο πολύυυ καιρό(κοντά 2 μήνες) που την έβγαλα με φούστες κ φουστανάκια είπα σήμερα να προκαλέσω τον εαυτό μου κ να φορέσω ένα παλιό τζιν.Με σφίγγει τρομερά , καμία σχέση ούτε καν με το πώς μου ήταν τα προηγ.χρόνια..μετά δοκίμασα και άλλα παντελόνια και αυτό που αντίκρυσα στον καθρέφτη δεν είχε ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με αυτό που είχα δει την τελευταία φορά..έβαλα τα κλάματα , ένιωσα οτι θα έδινα τα πάντα για να ξαναγίνω όπως με θυμόμουν.Τελικά οι φούστες ξεγελούν πολύ.έχω πάρει κοντά 4 κιλά βέβαια αλλά ήλπιζα οτι δεν θα φαινόταν..νιώθω πολύ πολύ πολύ ΧΑΛΙΑ δεν μπορώ να βρω άλλη λέξη πραγματικά.ήταν σοκ.είναι παρα πολύ ψυχοφθόρο να προσπαθεί να ξεπεράσει την ανορεξία κανείς μονος του, μάλλον υπερεκτίμησα τις δυνάμεις μου..συνολικά απο τον Απρίλη έχω πάρει 9 κιλά.δλδ μπορείτε να φανταστείτε την διαφορά στο σώμα μου.θα με πιέσω να ταξιδέψω με στενό παντελόνι μήπως το συνηθίσω (δύσκολο) και συμφιλιωθώ κάπως.ούτε κ εγώ ξέρω τι να κάνω..το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να μην αρχίσουν όλοι τα "τι ωραία που έκανες κ..λο" ή τα "τι ωραία που πάχυνες" γιατί θα δυσκολευτώ πάρα πολύ να το πάρω ψύχραιμα , μακάρι να περάσω απαρατήρητη, αόρατη και ανύπαρκτη..

----------


## dwra_ed

Τελικα χθες επεσα για υπνο και 3υπνησα μια χαρα, πεινουσα κ ολας που παει να πει οτι δεν ηταν πολλα. Πραγματικα χθες μου εκανε καλο που δεν πανικοβληθηκα. Σημερα ειμαι πολυ ηρεμη.
bouiana σε ευχαριστω θα το κοιτα3ω το σαιτ.
Κοριτσια θα σας προτεινω κ εγω να αγορασετε αυτο το βιβλιο, το εχω 3ανα προτινει σε τοπικ. μην σας 3εγελαει ο τιτλος , μιλα για τον εθισμο στην τροφη, κατα καιρους που ακολουθουσα αυτα που λεει με βοηθησε πααρα πολυ.
http://www.greekbooks.gr/BookDetails.aspx?id=193489

----------


## dwra_ed

Επισης ρι3τε μια ματια εδω http://www.moritherapy.org/article/1...exia-recovery/
καθως και εδω http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...9.msg85280#new

----------


## alexandrita

Καλησπέρα.Θα προσπαθήσω να περιγράψω σύντομα τις καταιγιστικές εξελίξεις....
Χτες το απόγευμα,ενώ ψυχολογικά δεν είχα συνέλθει από το βουλιμικό το απόγευμα της τρίτης, το επανέλαβα... και μετά προσπάθησα να κάνω φυσικά εμετό.Αλλά επειδή έχω δυσκολία στο να τα βγάλω γενικά,χρησιμοποιώ ένα αντικείμενο και όχι τα δάχτυλα.Χτες λοιπόν χρησιμοποίησα μια οδοντόβουρτσα...η οποία μου γλύστρισε από τα χέρια και σφήνωσε στο λαιμό μου.για να αποφύγω να πνιγώ την κατάπια.Το αποτέλεσμα?πήγα νοσοκομείο(πάλι καλά ήταν η αδερφή μου σπίτι) και έκανα 4(!) γαστροσκοπησεις για να την βγαλουν.στο τσακ γλυτωσα το χειρουργειο.ηταν τρομερα επωδυνο και εξευτελιστικο.εννοειται οτι το εμαθαν οι γονεις και αποκαλυφθηκαν ολα.
δεν ξερω τι νιωθω,δεν αισθανομαι τιποτα,εχω αδειασει πια.
νομιζω οτι ηρθε η στιγμη που μπορω να πω οτι δεν θα ξανακανω εμετο και να το εννοω.
και επειδη ειμαι τελειομανης με ο,τι εχει σχεση με την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση,θα κανω ο,τι χρειαστει για να μην παρω ουτε γραμμαριο....
ηταν μια εμπειρια που σιγουρα θελω να ξεχασω,ελπιζοντας αυτη τη φορα το παθημα να μου γίνει μάθημα....

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 
> και επειδη ειμαι τελειομανης με ο,τι εχει σχεση με την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση,θα κανω ο,τι χρειαστει για να μην παρω ουτε γραμμαριο....


Αλεξανδρίτα μου πολύ λυπάμαι γι'αυτό που σου συνέβηκε!!! :(
Ελπίζω μόνο αυτή η τελειομανία σου να μην σε οδηγήσει σε ανορεξία!!! Πρέπει να προσέξεις πάρα πολύ!!! Αγάπα τον εαυτό σου και προστάτεψε τον!!! Το σώμα μας είναι σύμμαχος μας σε αυτό τον αγώνα όχι εχθρός μας!!!

----------


## Ava_ed

Αλεξανδρίτα μου, μη λυπάσαι και χρησιμοποίησε το συμβάν προς όφελός σου. Λυπάμαι για το επώδυνο της υπόθεσης, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω ως προς το εξευτελιστικό. Οι γιατροί έχουν δει πράματα και θάματα. Μία οδοντόβουρτσα δεν είναι τίποτα. Σκέψου το περιστατικό που μου είπε μία φίλη γιατρός για έναν ιερέα, που πήγε με ένα σπασμένο ξύλο σφηνωμένο στον πωπό του. Και εκείνο το περιστατικό ξεπεράστηκε και ξεχάστηκε και ας ήταν εντυπωσιακό, λόγω της ιδιότητας του πάσχοντος. Το ότι το έμαθε η οικογένειά σου θα σε βοηθήσει μακροπρόθεσμα. Μίλησέ τους για το τι αισθάνεσαι. Το ξεγύμνωμα μερικές φορές μας βοηθάει να βελτιωθούμε. Φιλιά!

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 
> και επειδη ειμαι τελειομανης με ο,τι εχει σχεση με την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση,θα κανω ο,τι χρειαστει για να μην παρω ουτε γραμμαριο....
> ηταν μια εμπειρια που σιγουρα θελω να ξεχασω,ελπιζοντας αυτη τη φορα το παθημα να μου γίνει μάθημα....



Μα καλά προτιμάς να είσαι τελειομανής με την εμφάνισή σου και όχι με την υγεία σου? Αυτό δεν είναι τελειομανία είναι αυτοκαταστροφή. Γιατί βάζεις σε κίνδυνο την ζωή σου? Είναι καλό αυτό?

Ρε πουλάκι μου αντί να έχεις αυτήν την εμμονή γιατί δεν χαλαρώνεις λιγάκι? 

Ας μην καταστρέφουμε την υγεία μας!! Η υγεία είναι ότι πιο πολύτιμο. Αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου μην του κάνεις κακό αξίζεις πολύ περισσότερο από εμετούς και νοσοκομεία.

Και ότι είπα ήταν καθαρά από ενδιαφέρον χωρίς καμία διάθεση να κρίνω αυτά που κάνεις :):)

----------


## alexandrita

Vanvan... αν λειτουργουσαν όλα σωστά στον εγκέφαλό μου κι αν σκεφτομουν και επραττα λογικα,δε νομιζω να ειχα καποια διατροφικη διαταραχη...

----------


## vanvan

Ναι οκ έχεις δίκαιο αλλά πάρε φόρα και πέρνα αυτό το βουνό!! Εδώ είμαστε όλοι να σε βοηθήσουμε !! Θα τα καταφέρεις!! Λίγη παραπάνω πίστη να έχεις !! Αυτό προσπαθώ να λέω και εγώ στον εαυτό μου! Κάποιες μέρες τα καταφέρνω κάποιες όχι... Εδώ είμαστε να τα λέμε!! :):)

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Vanvan... αν λειτουργουσαν όλα σωστά στον εγκέφαλό μου κι αν σκεφτομουν και επραττα λογικα,δε νομιζω να ειχα καποια διατροφικη διαταραχη...


εχεις δικιο. αυτο ισχυει για ολους μας. ομως δεν ειμαστε εδω επειδη θελουμε να το ξεπερασουμε?
θελεις να το ξεπερασεις?
ρωταω γιατι αν και δεν εχω εμπειρια, επειδη εχω πια ξεκοκαλισει το φορουμ, βλεπω ατομα που πασχουν απο νευρικη ανορεξια ή/και απο βουλιμια, να αναγνωριζουν το προβλημα, να πονουν και να υποφερουν αλλα να παραδεχονται οτι δε θελουν να σταματησουν ειτε τη νηστεια ειτε τους εμετους.

προσπαθησε το καλη μου.
ευχομαι η τρομακτικη εμπειρια που εζησες στο νοσοκομειο και η αποκαλυψη στην οικογενεια σου, να ειναι η αρχη για την αποθεραπεια σου. να ερχονται καλυτερες μερες! :starhit:

----------


## fuxia

μόλις τώρα που μπήκα στα θέματα της βουλιμίας κατάλαβα πόσο πρόβλημα έχω...θεωρούσα πως απλά μου αρέσει πολύ το φαγητό και κάποιες μέρες το παράκανα κι άλλες έμεινα νηστική...κάνω μια αναδρομή και συνειδητοποιώ πως τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια έχω επεισόδια τουλάχιστο 2 φορές τη βδομάδα ανελλιπώς...ξαφνικά καταλαβαίνω πως δε πρέπει να ασχολούμε τόσο με το αν θα χάσω κιλά αλλά με το αν θα καταφέρω ποτέ να σταματήσω αυτή τη συμπεριφορά!!

λοιπόν μετά το 1μισι κιλό που χρεώθηκα στις διακοπές, απ'τη στενοχώρια μου έκανα για 4 μέρες επεισόδια, ως το βράδυ όλα σωστά και μετά το χάος! μέσα σε 4 βράδια εξαφάνισα 4 τυρόπιτες, το μεγάλο βαζάκι νουτέλα με αρκετά μπισκότα, ταχινόπιτα, 1 παγωτό, πολλούς ξηρούς καρπούς, ένα τεράστιο μπολ δημητριακά σοκολάτας, 1 πιάτο μακαρόνια με κιμά...1 σοκολάτα και 2-3 ελιόπιτες...απελπισία... δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω εμετό και έλιωσα στη γυμναστική άλλη μια φορά, κάπου 3000 θερμίδες τις έκαψα αλλά δεν ήταν αρκετό γτ μπήκε ακόμα μισό κιλό. φτηνά τη γλίτωσα με όλα όσα έφαγα. 

Σήμερα ξανάρχισα δίαιτα και μετά από πολλές μέρες κραιπάλης επιτέλους θα κοιμηθώ με άδειο στομάχι... νιώθω ωραία:spin:

----------


## bouliana

fuxia ,όταν κάνεις τόσο έντονη γυμναστική δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτα απλά εξασθενείς τους μυς σου και το σώμα σου κ ίσως κάνεις κ κακό στο μεταβολισμό σου. λίγη κ συχνή κ σωστή γυμναστική θα σου προσφέρουν περισσότερες καύσεις κ θα βελτιώσουν κατά πολύ το σώμα σου. μισή ώρα την μέρα με σωστούς ρυθμούς κ μαζί κ λίγες ασκήσεις στατικές είναι πολύ καλύτερα από το να χτυπιέσαι για ώρες σαν το χαμστεράκι. ταυτόχρονα δεν θα εξαντλήσαι ,θα δυναμώνεις ,θα παράγονται ορμόνες που θα σε κάνουν να νιώθεις κ πιο ευτυχισμένη και να δεις που θα μειωθούν κ τα επεισόδια.

αλεξανδρίτα κουκλάρα μου μην τρελαίνεσαι ,τέτοια γίνονται συνέχεια.
ευκαιρία τώρα να σε προσέξουν κ λίγο οι δικοί σου.αφού δεν τους άφηνες εσύ να σε προσέξουν ,ένα ατύχημα ήταν η αφορμή.τουλάχστον τώρα αφέσου λίγο στην περιποίηση των άλλων.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by fuxia_
> 
> λοιπόν μετά το 1μισι κιλό που χρεώθηκα στις διακοπές, απ'τη στενοχώρια μου έκανα για 4 μέρες επεισόδια, ως το βράδυ όλα σωστά και μετά το χάος! μέσα σε 4 βράδια εξαφάνισα 4 τυρόπιτες, το μεγάλο βαζάκι νουτέλα με αρκετά μπισκότα, ταχινόπιτα, 1 παγωτό, πολλούς ξηρούς καρπούς, ένα τεράστιο μπολ δημητριακά σοκολάτας, 1 πιάτο μακαρόνια με κιμά...1 σοκολάτα και 2-3 ελιόπιτες...απελπισία... δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω εμετό και έλιωσα στη γυμναστική άλλη μια φορά, κάπου 3000 θερμίδες τις έκαψα αλλά δεν ήταν αρκετό γτ μπήκε ακόμα μισό κιλό. φτηνά τη γλίτωσα με όλα όσα έφαγα.


fuxia αφού τα έφαγες σε 4 ημέρες όλα αυτά πάλι καλά... εγώ όταν κάνω (θέλω να πιστεύω έκανα) βουλιμικό αυτά τα τρώω σε 1 ώρα :):):)

----------


## depressedkitten

Τι ωραία θα ήταν να ξυπνούσαμε ένα πρωί και να μασταν αυτόματα 5-6 κιλά κάτω.. Μόνο και μόνο επειδή ξυπνήσαμε! Αυτό υποθέτω με κάνει φυγόπονη? Με το που έχασα τα πρώτα κιλά και άρχισα να κάνω μικρά παραστρατηματάκια εδώ και 2 μέρες.. Τουλάχιστον δεν είχα επεισόδια. Ελπίζω να περάσω ένα ανάλαφρο σαββατοκύριακο και να φύγουν μερικά γραμμάρια μέχρι τη Δευτέρα και να μην πάρω την ανιούσα.. Έχω παρατηρήσει πάντως πως τρώω πολύ όταν βαριέμαι, ή τις περιόδους που δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη από μένα και τη ζωή μου.. Όταν περνάω καλά, τα επεισόδια μειώνονται κατά πολύ!

----------


## alexandrita

Η βαρεμάρα είναι όντως επικίνδυνη... όπως τώρα που είμαι σε πλοίο και θέλω να καταβροχθίσω όλα τα cookies απο τα flocafe... με συγκρατουν τα λογια του Nietzsche .... :

He who fights too long against monsters becomes a monster himself, and if you gaze too long into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you...

Θα μας κατασπαράξει αυτη η καταραμενη βουλιμία...

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by depressedkitten_
> Τι ωραία θα ήταν να ξυπνούσαμε ένα πρωί και να μασταν αυτόματα 5-6 κιλά κάτω.. Μόνο και μόνο επειδή ξυπνήσαμε!


Δυστυχώς και αυτό να γινόταν πάλι κάτι θα μας έφταιγε... και όλα τέλεια να ήταν,μην ανησυχείς, κάτι θα εφευρίσκαμε για να ταλαιπωρούμαστε

----------


## fuxia

τι λες alexandrita μου! ο θεός να μη μου(σου)το ξαναδείξει! έχω πολύ λεπτό σκελετό και σα μπαλονάκι έγινα!:smilegrin:

3η μέρα και είμαι καλά....!

----------


## loustam

Από την προηγούμενη Κυριακή έχω τρελαθεί στις υπερφαγίες (άνευ εμετών...). Έχω φάει του κόσμου τις σαβούρες. Κάθε πρωί ξεκινάει η μέρα με σωστή διατροφή και με το που πέσει η νύχτα, αρχίζει η μανία... 6 ημέρες! Δεν έχω ζυγιστεί. Το είδα σαν μία παρένθεση λόγω κακής ψυχολογίας και άγχους στη δουλειά... Σήμερα αδιαθέτησα. Και ξαφνικά μου κόπηκε η όρεξη για φαγητό και οι λιγούρες. Για να δούμε. Θα σας ενημερώσω για την πορεία μου. Μία νέα προσπάθεια απεξάρτησης ξεκινάει! Wish me luck! Και εννοείται ότι το ίδιο εύχομαι κι εγώ προς τον καθέναν χωριστά μέσα σε αυτό το forum,με όλη μου την ψυχή! 
Καλό και χαρούμενο ΣΚ εύχομαι!

----------


## bouliana

alexandrita πολύ εμπευσμένο αυτό που είπες.με έκανε να νιώσω ότι άρχισα την μέρα μου ένα κλικ πιο σοφή. 
Loustam είμαι στην ίδια φάση με εσένα.πιστεύω οτι θα μας πάρει να χάσουμε τα κιλά που θα βάλουμε με το να κόψουμε τους εμετούς το πολύ ένα με δύο μήνες με σωστή διατροφή κ άσκηση, μόλις νιώσουμε έτοιμες ψυχολογικά και μάθουμε να κοντρολάρουμε τις λιγούρες μας. 
εγώ προς το παρόν προσπαθώ να συγχωρώ τον εαυτό μου όποτε κάνω υπερβολές ή παρασπονδίες ώστε να μην δίνω μια κ να τα γκρεμίζω όλα αλλά να σταματάω κάπου. επίσης προσπαθώ να με επιβραβεύω όποτε καταφέρνω ναχω μια υγιή σχέση με το φαί. νομίζω οτι μετράει πολύ να μιλάμε καλά σοτν εαυτό μας,να του δείχνουμε αγάπη γιατί ως τώρα του φερόμουν σαν δυνάστης κ έχει ανάγκη από φροντίδα κ προδέρμ

----------


## loustam

Σήμερα σαβούριασα πάλι... Είναι απίστευτο. Αύριο ταξιδεύω για Αθήνα για να δω τον καλό μου και την οικογένειά μου. Κι ενώ είχα πάρει απόφαση να χάσω κανα κιλάκι ώστε να με δουν σε καλή κατάσταση, μία ημέρα πριν έφαγα όλα τα σκατά... Τυχαίο? Δεν νομίζω... Το ταξίδι αυτό με βγάζει από την ρουτίνα μου και αυτή είναι η αντίδρασή μου. Τώρα είμαι τόσο πρησμένη που ούτε λίγο γυμναστικούλα δεν μπορώ να κάνω. Απλά θα χαλαρώσω, θα προσπαθήσω να το ξεχάσω και θα φτιάξω τα πραγματάκια μου για αύριο. Ξενέρωσα όμως ρε γαμώτο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marmade

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> κάτι τέτοιο με πολυκυστικές και αυξημένη τεστοστερόνη έχει μια φίλη μου(είχε κάνει και τρυχοφυία παντού) και εδω και 2 χρόνια παίρνει αντισσυληπτικά(γιασμίν) αλλά κ εγώ δεν τα ξέρω καλά.Το ψυχολογικό πάντως παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο.Περυσι πάλι 2 μήνες το καλοκαίρι τίποτα, μου είχαν βρει χαμηλη προγεστερόνη , δεν πήρα τίποτα ως συνήθως και όταν πήγα διακοπές μου ήρθε!Γενικά είχα πάντα άψογο κύκλο, οι ανωμαλίες άρχισαν όταν άρχισαν και οι ανωμαλίες στην διατροφή μου.Μια έπεφτα στην πείνα , μια έτρωγα σαν βόδι και η περίοδος τα είχε παίξει.Δεν ξέρω , πρέπει να πάω σύντομα για εξετάσεις..θέλω να ψάξω και εαν υπαρχει κάποιο βοήθημα φυτικό γιατί γενικά με τα φάρμακα δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά.Μέχρι και ομοιοπαθητική έχω σκεφτεί αλλά θα δυσκολευτώ πάααρα πολύ με τον καφέ.


σχετικά με φυτικά βοηθήματα κάποια στιγμή μου είχαν δώσει κάποια που αποδείχτηκαν πολύ καλά λέγονται eve care της εταιρείας Himalaya. Αυτοί βγάζουν σκευάσματα που βασίζονται στη θεωρία της Ayuverda(Αγιουβέρδα) αν έχεις ακουστά. Να φανταστείς ότι εγω που δεν είχα καθόλου περίοδο για μήνες άρχισαν να έρχονται κάποια ίχνη από αίμα. Είναι και σχετικά φτηνο. Θα το βρεις εκεί που έχουν βιολογικά προϊόντα (π.χ.στην Πανεπιστημίου στους οικολογους) φιλιά πολλά

----------


## depressedkitten

χα!και αυτό που λες με τα ταξίδια το παθαίνω κι εγώ! και νόμιζα πάλι πως ήμουν η μόνη! πράγματι κι εγώ αισθάνθηκα διαβάζοντας τα λόγια του Νίτσε ένα σκαλάκι πιο σοφή :wink2: σκεφτήτε μόνο πόση ενέργεια έχουμε καταναλώσει προσπαθώντας να αδυνατίσουμε..

----------


## dwra_ed

3απλωνω κ κρυβομαι παλι κατω απο το μα3ιλαρι μου. οι προηγουμενες μερες ηταν τοσο καλες.
προσπαθω να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι σε λιγες ωρες θα ειμαι εντα3ει.. 
λοιπον το πρωι εφαγα 1 γιαουρτι 1 φετα τυρι 2 ασπραδια, ουτε που τα μετραω αυτα
μετα βρεθηκαν μπροστα μου μισο κουλουρι και ενα σταφιδοψωμο, τα εφαγα με ενα ποτηρι γαλα (αν κ δεν πεινουσα) αφου ημουν 'οκ'. ομως μετα ουτε καταλαβα πως βρεθηκα και εφαγα μιση κουρου τυροπιτα, και 2 τυροπιτακια, και 1 ακομα κουλουρι. τα καταφερα ομως παρολα αυτα , ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ! , πηγα βολτα, με ηρεμησα οτι ολα οκ! και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ενιωθα και την κοιλια μου σαν μπαλονι. κ πριν λιγο εφαγα 1 κ μισο πιατο μακαρονια ολικης με 2 κουταλιες κιμα. το καλο ειναι οτι προσπαθω, οτι δεν τα φαγα ολα αυτα σε 5' οπως παλιοτερα. 
Αλλα δεν μπορω να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι οτι το σωμα μου αυτη τη στιγμη αποθηκευει λιπος σαν τρελο, λογω της υπερβολικης καταναλωσης υδατανθρακων... Γιατι μου το κανω αυτο??? Γιατι ηθελα να νιωσω πρησμενη παλι και σκατα ψυχολογικα οπως τωρα?? και εμετο ουτε που το σκεφτομαι να κανω, θα με ανακουφισει μεν αλλα θα φαρμακωσω παλι τους αλλους σπιτι, μιας κι ειναι ολοι εδω... χωρια που νομιζω πως δεν μπορω πια, και δεν θελω, δεν θελω παλι τα ιδια.

----------


## fuxia

να νιώθεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου που τα κατάφερε και σταμάτησε! είναι μια αρχή;)

----------


## vanvan

Εκανα και εγώ προχθες ένα ακόμα υπερφαγικό καθαρά λόγω της κακής μου ψυχολογικής κατάστασης. Σύνολό η 3η μεγαλογουρουνια , αυτή τη φορά, μεσα σε ένα μήνα. Παιδιά είμαι χάλια όταν εχω εξεταστικές.Εχω τρομερό πρόβλημα.Παρότι έχω κάνει αρκετή βελτίωση , ακόμα δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ την αποτυχία.Προχθές λοιπόν , εγραψα το τελευταίο μου μάθημα και τα πήγα πραγματικά ΣΚΑΤΑ!!!Είχα και την στεναχώρια της προηγούμενης μέρας που στείλαν τον καλό μου με μετάθεση Λήμνο, οπότε γυρίζοντας σπίτι αγόρασα έναν πύραυλο και 4 γαλατογκοφρέτες kinder . Δεν ήθελα να φάω, δεν είχα όρεξη, ούτε καν λιγούρα για έστω μια τόση δα σοκολατίτσα . Το έκανα όμως. Αυτή ήταν η τιμωρία για την αποτυχία μου. Ετρωγα και σκεφτόμουν "Μα γιατι τρώς τώρα?" και απαντούσα "Φαε αφου έγραψες χαλια και γενικά δεν σου έρχονται όπως θές τα πράγματα , δεν αξίζει καμία προσπάθεια"

Ετρωγα και έκλαιγα.Εκλαιγα και έτρωγα και σκεφτόμουν να παραγγείλω κιολας κανένα πιτόγυρο να κάνω την τιμωρία πιο μεγάλη. Ευτυχως όμως κάτι με σταμάτησε. Εχω κουραστει.....
Ξέρω πως όλα στην ζωή είναι μια προσπάθεια,όλη η ζωή είναι ένας συνεχής αγώνας, αλλα μερικές μέρες πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τις παλιές κακιες συνήθιες του ευατό μου.

Ευτυχως , χθες τήρησα το διαιτολόγιο μου και πραγματικά κάνω μεγάλη προσπάθεια να κρατηθώ. Λέω κάθε μέρα στον ευατό μου "όλα καλά θα πάνε όλα καλά" και μερικές μέρες ούτε εγώ δεν το πιστεύω. Αλλα μάλλον θα πρέπει να το πιστεύω πάντα για να γίνει.

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα αλλα είπα να το γράψω γιατι νίωθω πως μέσα απο αυτό το φορουμ είναι σαν να κάνω ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία.Το εγραψα για να μου φύγει απο μέσα μου. Να το πώ , να ξεθυμάνει για να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω.



(Υ.Γ. και κάτι πιο ανάλαφρο, άν θέλετε να κάνετε γουρουνια πάρτε παγωτο αντί για σοκολάτα. 
Παγωτό πύραυλος 100γρ = 360 θερμίδες Σοκολάτα 100γρ 520 θερμίδες :P:P:P)

----------


## loustam

Τις 2 τελευταίες ημέρες ήθελα να τρώω ανεξέλεγκτα. Το στομάχι μου κοντεύει να σπάσει όλα τα κουμπιά των παντελονιών μου... Σήμερα ταξίδευα πάλι για το σπίτι μου... Για την μοναξιά μου... Μακριά από φίλο, οικογένεια, φίλους, ... Με κουράζει αυτό το πήγαινε-έλα. Αλλού είναι η δουλειά μου, αλλού είναι η ζωή μου. Και κάθε φορά υπερφαγικά. Σήμερα, σε όλο το ταξίδι μου οργάνωνα το βουλιμικό μου πλάνο. Τι θα ψωνίσω, πότε θα το φάω και ... πώς θα το βγάλω! Το είχα πάρει απόφαση. Η επιστροφή στην μοναξιά μου έπρεπε να συνοδευτεί από ένα βουλιμικό. Εμετό έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να κάνω. Για σήμερα όμως το είχα πάρει απόφαση... Μέχρι που έφτασα. Και όλα άλλαξαν. Ξαφνικά σαν να σκέφτηκα με νηφαλιότητα και αηδίασα και μόνο με την σκέψη του φαγητού μέχρι πόνου στην κοιλιά, απεγνωσμένη προσπάθεια να τα αποβάλλω, χάλια γεύση στο στόμα, τύψεις, ... Και να που έφτασα σπιτάκι μου με ηρεμία και ψυχραιμία να οργανώσω την εδώ ζωή μου. Τί θα είχα ακολουθήσει τελικά τις τυφλές μου παρορμήσεις???

----------


## alexandrita

Καταλαβαίνω οτι αισθάνεσαι διχασμένη... αλλά γιατί να θεωρείς τόσο κακή τη μοναξιά λιγων ημερών που να σε ωθεί σε υπερφαγικά-βουλιμικά?γιατί το οτι εισαι μακρυά από τα αγαπημένα σου πρόσωπα δε σημαίνει ότι είσαι μόνη...δες τις μέρες αυτές σαν μέρες που μπορείς να ασχολείσαι μόνο με τον εαυτό σου γεμίζοντας τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου με άλλες ασχολίες.
δες το σαν προκληση... κάθε φορά που θα σε βλέπει ο φίλος σου να γίνεσαι όλο και πιο όμορφη....

----------


## bouliana

loustam ελπίζω να πέρασες πολύ καλά στο ταξίδι σου.κ μπράβο για το βουλιμικό επεισόδιο.καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις. μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς αυτή τη κατάσταση προς όφελός σου πάντως. ξέρω πόσο δύσκολα είναι να είσαι μακρυά από αγαπημένα πρόσωπα.αλλά τώρα μπορείς να έχεις χρόνο για να ασχοληθείς με τον εαυτό σου κ μόνο

----------


## bouliana

μπραβο εννοούσα που απέφυγες το βουλιμικό

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Εκανα και εγώ προχθες ένα ακόμα υπερφαγικό καθαρά λόγω της κακής μου ψυχολογικής κατάστασης. Σύνολό η 3η μεγαλογουρουνια , αυτή τη φορά, μεσα σε ένα μήνα. Παιδιά είμαι χάλια όταν εχω εξεταστικές.Εχω τρομερό πρόβλημα.Παρότι έχω κάνει αρκετή βελτίωση , ακόμα δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ την αποτυχία.Προχθές λοιπόν , εγραψα το τελευταίο μου μάθημα και τα πήγα πραγματικά ΣΚΑΤΑ!!!Είχα και την στεναχώρια της προηγούμενης μέρας που στείλαν τον καλό μου με μετάθεση Λήμνο, οπότε γυρίζοντας σπίτι αγόρασα έναν πύραυλο και 4 γαλατογκοφρέτες kinder . Δεν ήθελα να φάω, δεν είχα όρεξη, ούτε καν λιγούρα για έστω μια τόση δα σοκολατίτσα . Το έκανα όμως. Αυτή ήταν η τιμωρία για την αποτυχία μου. Ετρωγα και σκεφτόμουν "Μα γιατι τρώς τώρα?" και απαντούσα "Φαε αφου έγραψες χαλια και γενικά δεν σου έρχονται όπως θές τα πράγματα , δεν αξίζει καμία προσπάθεια"
> 
> Ετρωγα και έκλαιγα.Εκλαιγα και έτρωγα και σκεφτόμουν να παραγγείλω κιολας κανένα πιτόγυρο να κάνω την τιμωρία πιο μεγάλη. Ευτυχως όμως κάτι με σταμάτησε. Εχω κουραστει.....
> Ξέρω πως όλα στην ζωή είναι μια προσπάθεια,όλη η ζωή είναι ένας συνεχής αγώνας, αλλα μερικές μέρες πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τις παλιές κακιες συνήθιες του ευατό μου.
> 
> Ευτυχως , χθες τήρησα το διαιτολόγιο μου και πραγματικά κάνω μεγάλη προσπάθεια να κρατηθώ. Λέω κάθε μέρα στον ευατό μου "όλα καλά θα πάνε όλα καλά" και μερικές μέρες ούτε εγώ δεν το πιστεύω. Αλλα μάλλον θα πρέπει να το πιστεύω πάντα για να γίνει.
> 
> Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα αλλα είπα να το γράψω γιατι νίωθω πως μέσα απο αυτό το φορουμ είναι σαν να κάνω ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία.Το εγραψα για να μου φύγει απο μέσα μου. Να το πώ , να ξεθυμάνει για να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω.
> ...


εκανα κ γω... δυστηχως με ταχινομελο που εχει απλα απειρες θερμιδες...
κ η λαλακια ειναι οτι μετα συνεχισα φυσικα (αφου ειχα σπασει τη σωστη διατροφη κ ειχα τυψεις)
παροτι δεν πεινουσα, δεν ηθελα καν να φαω 
προσπαθησα να φαω ο,τι υπηρχε, ή τουλαχιστο αυτο ηθελα να κανω.
επιασα τον εαυτο μου να σκεφτεται "φαε ολο το κουτι με τα γλυκα, τα σκατωσες δεν πειραζει πια, δεν εχει σημασια κ τα παντα να φας"
κ μετα ενιωσα ακριβως αυτο που ειπες,
οτι ειμαι κουρασμενη πια απο τις παλιες συνηθειες μου,
οτι ολα καλα θα πανε κ ας σταματησω εκει.
τελικα εμειναν καποια γλυκα,
οπως κ αλλα τροφιμα στο ψυγειο της δουλειας...
στο σπιτι ομως γυρνωντας μεσανυχτα ηθελα να συνεχισω την τιμωρια μου,
το θεωρουσα απαραδεκτο που δεν με τιμωρησα αρκετα,
κ τοτε εκανα το εξης που δεν περιμενα,
συζητησα με τον εαυτο μου πιο ηρεμα,
κ ειπα "οκ θες να συνεχισεις ναι κ σωσε, τοτε θα φας μονο παγωτο 0% που εχει λιγες θερμιδες"
ετσι κι εγινε,
ε σας πληροφορω οτι στην 10η κουταλια απλα δεν ειχα διαθεση να φαω αλλο κ κοιμηθηκα κανονικα μετα,
χωρις τυψεις,
χωρις να ξυπνησω, χωρις τιποτε!
θα μου πειτε σιγα τα ωα,
κι ομως το θεωρω μεγαλη προοδο...
βεβαια εχω απιστευτες τυψεις, μεχρι που σκεφτομουν να ριξω τις θερμιδες πολυ σημερα,
αλλα ευτυχως ξερω οτι πρεπει ναχω δυναμεις να γυμναζομαι κ δεν το εκανα...
αλλιως αμα τις εριχνα σημερα παλι σε βουλιμικο θα κατεληγα αυριο κ αυτο θα ηταν...ππιο κοντα στον πατο.

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα,
Bouliana και Alexandrita, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξή σας... Η χθεσινή μέρα τελικά τσούλησε πολύ καλά, παρόλες τις φοβίες μου! Ξεκίνησα δουλειά, ασχολήθηκα με το σπίτι, κοιμήθηκα νωρίς και καλά. Πρωτοφανής αλλαγή! Θέλω να συνεχίσει έτσι! πραγματικά το θέλω! Σήμερα ξύπνησα χαρούμενη. Έτσι απλά. 
Καλημέρα σε όλους και δύναμη!

----------


## sa-mi

ΜΙ ΠΙ ΡΟ ΑΛΦΑ ΒΗΤΑ Ο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!
ΕΨΙΛΟΝ ΥΨΙΛΟΝ ΓΑΜΑ Ε ΕΥΓΕ !!!

Για σενα loustam :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by sa-mi_
> ΜΙ ΠΙ ΡΟ ΑΛΦΑ ΒΗΤΑ Ο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!
> ΕΨΙΛΟΝ ΥΨΙΛΟΝ ΓΑΜΑ Ε ΕΥΓΕ !!!
> 
> Για σενα loustam :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



xaxaxaxaxaaxaxxa!

----------


## loustam

thank you, thank you!!! νιώθω τέλεια, και το χρωστάω και σε εσάς!!! :starhit:

----------


## bouliana

καλημέρα girls?κεγώ τα ίδια loustam!!!όλα τα χρωστάω σε αυτό το φόρουμ.όλα τα καλά ξεκίνησαν από τότε που άρχισα ενεργά να μπαίνω εδώ μέσα.:bouncy:

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> θα μου πειτε σιγα τα ωα,
> κι ομως το θεωρω μεγαλη προοδο...
> βεβαια εχω απιστευτες τυψεις, μεχρι που σκεφτομουν να ριξω τις θερμιδες πολυ σημερα,
> αλλα ευτυχως ξερω οτι πρεπει ναχω δυναμεις να γυμναζομαι κ δεν το εκανα...
> αλλιως αμα τις εριχνα σημερα παλι σε βουλιμικο θα κατεληγα αυριο κ αυτο θα ηταν...ππιο κοντα στον πατο.


Και όμως koralaki καθε τι που κάνουμε και είναι ενάντια στις παλιές μας συνήθιες είναι μεγάλη πρόοδος :)

Πάντως να πώ την αλήθεια μερικές φορές το γυμναστήριο μας βοηθάει στο να κάνουμε γουρουνιες γιατι λέμε "έλα μωρε θα τρεξω παραπάνω και θα το χάσω".. Σίγουρα είναι παρα πολύ σημαντική βοήθεια η ασκηση για την απώλεια των κιλών αλλα τι να την κάνεις αν τρώς σα γουρουνάκι και μετα λιώνεις σα κεράκι πάνω στον διάδρομο ?:P:P

Αχ koralaki μου δεν μάθαμε να τρώμε σωστα....:/

Μάθαμε να ζούμε για να τρώμε και όχι να τρώμε για να ζούμε!!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> θα μου πειτε σιγα τα ωα,
> κι ομως το θεωρω μεγαλη προοδο...
> ...


οχι αυτο με το γυμναστηριο δεν το εχω κανει ποτε
κ οποτε τολμησα να το σκεφτω το εβγαλα απο το μυαλο μου...
γυμναστηριο κ τροφη δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα,
απλα τρωω για να εχω αρκετες δυναμεις για εκει,
αρα κ παλι καλο μου κανει...
θελει πολυ προσοχη αν καποιος το σκεφτεται αλλιως γιατι οδηγει σε αλλες συμπεριφορες μετα,
τυπου υπερπροπονησης κτλ...

----------


## POZ

Κλείνω 5 μέρες στο πατρικό μου...Υπερφαγικά σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, όχι του σκασμού αλλά μια πιατάρα φαγητό μεσημέρι-βράδυ + πολλά γλυκά,ψωμιά, ξ.καρπούς, χυμούς...δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω...και τους υποσχέθηκα να μείνω μέχρι τέλος βδομάδας..Σήμερα με έδειξε 54 κιλά!Εννοείται πως φαίνεται κ στα ρούχα, γενικά όλοι μου λένε τι ωραία που ξαναπάχυνα κ εγώ σκέφτομαι πότε θα επιστρέψω Αθήνα να το ράψω...απο παντελόνια μ μπαίνει πλεον μόνο ένα , πρέπει να ξεθάψω κανένα παλιό.Ή να αγοράσω κανένα πιο φαρδύ να μην αισθάνομαι τόσο χάλια."ξαναέκανες μαγουλάκια!" μου είπε η μάνα μου..:mad:τι χαρά!!!!Τι σκατά...νομίζω οτι κάνω μια προσπάθεια , στεναχωριέμαι κ όλα πέφτουν στο κενό...τι κάνω λάθος άραγε ΠΑΛΙ?

----------


## dolphin_ed

Pοζ καλημέρα!


Αν επιτρέπεται, τι ύψος έχεις? Σε ρωτάω γιατί αν εγώ ήμουνα 54 κιλά θα ήμουνα τρισευτυχισμένη...

----------


## POZ

Dolphin καλημέρα!Είμαι 1.66-1.67...θεωρητικά οκ είναι τα κιλά μου αλλά όπως κ να έχει είχα συνηθήσει να είμαι πολύ αδύνατη και τώρα προσπαθώ να συνηθήσω την αλλαγή.Δεν είναι εύκολο..είναι πολλές οι φορές που σκέφτομαι να το ξαναγυρίσω στην ανορεξία αλλά δεν μπορώ καθόλου την πείνα πλέον, έχει ανοίξει κ το στομαχάκι..:wink1:Τουλάχιστον ας διατηρηθώ έτσι κ να μην φτάσω τα 60 χωρίς να το καταλάβω γιατί παίρνω κιλά για πλάκα πλεον.Αυτό φοβάμαι περισσότερο!Είχες περάσει κ εσύ παρόμοια κατάσταση ?

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο περνάω. Είμαι 1.68-1.69. Μέχρι τέλη Ιουλίου ήμουνα 52-53 κιλά, τέλεια για μένα δηλαδή...Αν και στα 52 δεν είχα περίοδο. Με τα απανωτά βουλιμικά που έκανα τον Αύγουστο πήρα αρκετά κιλάκια, δεν ξέρω πόσα διότι δεν έχω τολμήσει να ζυγιστώ ακόμα. Βέβαια, Αύγουστο και Σεπτέμβριο αδιαθέτησα κανονικά. 
Αυτή η ιστορία με το βάρος γιο-γιο ξεκίνησε πριν από 3 χρόνια με αφορμή μια δίαιτα που είχα κάνει τότε κι είχα χάσει περίπου 15 κιλά. Από τότε, δεν έχω καταφέρει να παραμείνω σε ένα σταθερό βάρος για παραπάνω από 6 μήνες.
Τώρα πια παίρνω Ladose γιατί πλέον έχω εξαντλήσει τις αντοχές μου. Τα Ladose μειώνουν την παρόρμηση για βουλιμικά. έχουν βέβαια αρκετές παρενέργειες και ουσυατικά αρχίζουν να επιδρούν θετικά 1 μήνα μετά την έναρξη της αγωγής. Εγώ μήνα κλείνω σε 3 μέρες. Για να δούμε...

----------


## POZ

τα ladose στα έχει δώσει γιατρός έτσι?Εγώ ούτε καν σε έναν ειδικό δν έχω πάει προσπαθώ μόνη μου(λάθος).Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται με τα κιλά...τώρα σύντομα θ πάω στη γυναικολόγο να μου πει κ αυτή.Ίσως θέλει χρόνο, ίσως κ να χρειαστώ φάρμακα..Πρέπει να χαλαρώσουμε γενικά κ να μην πιεζόμαστε αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο, για εμένα τουλάχιστον.Σήμερα πάλι τριγυρίζει στο μυαλό μου να φάω τα άπειρα γλυκά, δν με ενδιαφέρει τι, με ενδιαφέρει η ποσότητα να είναι τεράστια.Ελπίζω να αντέξω κ να μην κάνω άλλη μαλακία.Είναι κ το κωλοάγχος που δν βοηθάει.Ένας μήνας είναι πάρα πολύ καλά, εγώ θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενη αν το κατόρθωνα αυτό αλήθεια!Να συνεχίσεις έτσι χωρίς πίεση κ όσο απομακρύνεσαι απτα βουλιμικά , τόσο πιο δύσκολα θα ξαναγυρίσεις..!!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Τα Ladose μειώνουν την παρόρμηση για βουλιμικά.


με ποιο τροπο?

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Τα Ladose μειώνουν την παρόρμηση για βουλιμικά.
> 
> 
> με ποιο τροπο?


ειναι φαρμακα που δινονται για περιπτωσεις καταθλιψης και βουλιμιας... εχουν καποια ουσια που επιδρα στη σεροτονίνη αν θυμαμαι καλα,απο οτι εχω διαβασει.

----------


## click

μα οντως εχουν καθαρα να κανουν με τη σεροτονινη και οχι με τη βουλιμια. γιαυτο ρωτησα, μου εκανε εντυπωση.
κι εγω τα παιρνω και διαβαζα πολυ καιρο για αυτα, πριν τα παρω

----------


## alexandrita

πολλοι γιατροι ομως συνδεουν τη σεροτονινη με τη νευρογενη βουλιμια.

----------


## loustam

Ύπνο κορίτσια! Πολύ ύπνο!!! Για να γεμίσουν οι αποθήκες μας με σεροτονίνη... :D

----------


## bouliana

http://tv-greek-sansimera.blogspot.c...post_8184.html

----------


## loustam

:thumbup:
πολύ ενδιαφέρον bouliana...
σολομό λοιπόν και ξερό ψωμί... καθόλου δεν με χαλάει! :wink1:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> http://tv-greek-sansimera.blogspot.c...post_8184.html


καλο!
σε περιπτωση που εχει καποιος προβλημα με τα λιπαρα ψαρια, υπαρχουν και στα φαρμακεια και σε καταστηματα με ειδη υγιεινης διατροφης, καψουλες απο σολωμελαιο, και καψουλες απο ωμεγα 3 λιπαρα οξεα.
σε μπουκαλακι θα βρειτε και το λινελαιο.

το ladose ειναι για περιπτωσεις σοβαρης καταθλιψης. αααααααν υπαρχει περιπτωση να επιδρασει στην πεινα, θα ειναι η στομαχικη πεινα, προκαλωντας αρχικα μια μικρη ανορεξια.
*ΟΧΙ* ομως στη συναισθηματικη πεινα!
η συναισθηματικη πεινα ειναι το προβλημα στη βουλιμια.
μη σας πιανει κοροιδο το καθε πτυχιουχο λαμογιο

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by click_
> [
> 
> το ladose ειναι για περιπτωσεις σοβαρης καταθλιψης. αααααααν υπαρχει περιπτωση να επιδρασει στην πεινα, θα ειναι η στομαχικη πεινα, προκαλωντας αρχικα μια μικρη ανορεξια.
> *ΟΧΙ* ομως στη συναισθηματικη πεινα!
> η συναισθηματικη πεινα ειναι το προβλημα στη βουλιμια.
> μη σας πιανει κοροιδο το καθε πτυχιουχο λαμογιο


νομιζω οτι ακριβως το αντιθετο ισχυει αλλα επειδη γιατρος δεν ειμαι ουτε ladose παιρνω δεν επιμενω....αν ομως καποια κοπελα παιρνει θα ηθελα να μας πει αν εχει δει βελτιωση στην καταθλιψη και στη βουλιμια.
υποψιαζομαι οτι και μενα ο ψυχιατρος τα ladose θα μου προτεινει.

----------


## click

ειδα βελτιωση στην καταθλιψη με την ψυχοθεραπεια. 
τα ladose με βοηθανε σε μια ας πουμε σταθεροτητα για να μην εχω πισωγυρισμα στην καταθλιψη. χοντρικα αυτο που κανουν ειναι να μη σε αφηνουν να πεσεις στα πατωματα, κι αυτο προσωρινα μονο, μετα απο καποιο διαστημα δεν μπορουν να κανουν ουτε και αυτο.
καμμια σχεση με τη διαιτα, τα υπερφαγικα κλπ. καμμια σχεση ομως.
μολις κλεισω 6 μηνες χρησης θα αρχισω να τα κοβω, πριν γινω junkie. 
αντικαταθλιπτικα χωρις ψυχοθεραπεια=φαουλ

ποτε θα πας αλεξαντριτα?

----------


## alexandrita

προσπαθω να το αποφυγω,αλλα με πιεζουν πολυ οι γονεις μου και δεν θελω να τους στενοχωρησω κι αλλο.μονο γι αυτο σκεφτομαι να παω.
βελτιωση στην καταθλιψη εχω δει με τη γυμναστικη,το διαβασμα,αν και εχω τρομερο προβλημα με την αυτοσυγκεντρωση...
και γενικα πιστευω πολυ στη δυναμη του μυαλου του ανθρωπου,βρισκω τα φαρμακα και την ψυχοθεραπεια λιγο ανουσια και περιττα... αν εμεις οι ιδιοι δε θελουμε να το αντιμετωπισουμε κανεις δε μπορει να μας βοηθησει.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> προσπαθω να το αποφυγω,αλλα με πιεζουν πολυ οι γονεις μου και δεν θελω να τους στενοχωρησω κι αλλο.μονο γι αυτο σκεφτομαι να παω.
> βελτιωση στην καταθλιψη εχω δει με τη γυμναστικη,το διαβασμα,αν και εχω τρομερο προβλημα με την αυτοσυγκεντρωση...
> και γενικα πιστευω πολυ στη δυναμη του μυαλου του ανθρωπου,βρισκω τα φαρμακα και την ψυχοθεραπεια λιγο ανουσια και περιττα... αν εμεις οι ιδιοι δε θελουμε να το αντιμετωπισουμε κανεις δε μπορει να μας βοηθησει.


για τα φαρμακα μπορει να εχεις δικιο, δεν ειμαι σιγουρη. προς το παρον εχω την εντυπωση οτι για τρβηγμενες περιπτωσεις ειναι χρησιμα, για να μη φουνταρει ο ασθενης απο καμμια ταρατσα...

αλλα η ψυχοθεραπεια, εμεις οι ιδιοι ειμαστε, το μυαλο μας. δεν κανει θαυματα ουτε ο ψυχολογος ουτε ο ψυχοθεραπευτης ψυχιατρος. 
εμεις τα κανουμε :starhit:

----------


## alexandrita

αυτο το click στο μυαλο ειναι που λειπει άλλωστε!!!
ε ναι, σε βαρια ψυχιατρικα προβληματα οπως ειναι η σχιζοφρενεια,πολυ βαριας μορφης καταθλιψη κτλ σιγουρα χρειαζονται,αλλα σε ηπιες μορφες καταθλιψης,υπερφαγιας δεν ξερω...

----------


## POZ

Κορίτσια συμφωνώ απόλυτα.ʼσχετο αλλά καμιά φορά που πάω να περάσω καλά κ να ξεχάσω τις λιγούρες κ τις τάσεις βουλιμίας μου, πισωγυρίζω στα παλιά γνώριμα καταθλιπτικά λημέρια, λες και φοβάμαι να ζήσω κ να είμαι καλά...λες και παίρνω δύναμη αυτοτιμωρώντας με.Δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται πολύ κουφό αλλά το διαπιστώνω συχνά τον τελευταίο καιρό που προσπαθώ να ορθοποδήσω λίγο..(τελικά πάλι έφαγα του σκασμού αλλά την έβγαλα μα φρούτα κ γιαούρτια...απτο χειρότερο, προτιμότερο το κακό..)

----------


## POZ

α, επίσης εγώ τρελαίνομαι για σολομό, αλλά ΠΑΝΤΑ αφού τον φάω θέλω σαν τρελή γλυκό-ά.Όπότε τον φοβάμαι λίγο τώρα τελευταία.

----------


## alexandrita

ροζ και εγω τρελαινομαι για σολωμο και το εχω παρατηρησει κι εγω αυτο που λες για τα γλυκο μετα!!!!!!!
ασε που μου πεφτει και πολυυυυυυυ βαρυς,τον χωνευω για ωρες ατελειωτες

----------


## dolphin_ed

Εγώ έψησα χθες μια φέτα σολωμό. Έφαγα τη μισή χθες και την άλλη μισή σήμερα οπότε δε μου έπεσε βαρύς. όσο για το γλυκό που λέτε ότι θέλετε να τρώτε μετά από π.χ. το σολωμό κι εγώ το παθαίνω μετά από κάποια γεύματα. Πίνω λίγη coca cola light ή μασάω καμιά τσίχλα και ξεγελιέμαι.
Τα Ladose μου τα χορήγησε ο ψυχίατρος μου μετά από δική μου παράκληση. Επειδή ένιωθα ότι είχα πια φτάσει στα όριά μου. Εκείνος βασικά με παρότρυνε να το προσπαθήσουμε λίγο ακόμα με ψυχοθεραπεία.
Τα Ladose, από ότι μου εξήγησε ο γιατρός βοηθούν στην επαναπρόσληψη σεροτονίνης στον εγκέφαλο. Η σεροτονίνη μας κάνει να νιώθουμε ευεξία και συνδέεται άμεσα με μια άλλη ορμόνη την τρυπτοφάνη την οποία τη βρίσκουμε στις μπανάνες, στη γαλοπούλα, στους ξηρούς καρπούς κτλ. Με τον ύπνο σχετίζεται η μελατονίνη, όχι η σεροτονίνη νομίζω. 
Παλιότερα είχα πάρει και μελατονίνη διότι γενικά εδώ και καιρό έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο. Δε με βοήθησε κι ιδιαίτερα. Ίσως γιατί την πήρα για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.
Σε 3 μέρες που θα κλείσω μήνα από την έναρξη της αγωγής με Ladose θα σας γράψω αν παρατηρώ καμιά αλλαγή στη διάθεσή μου.
Πάντως κι ο ψυχίατρος είπε ότι τα φάρμακα από μόνα τους δεν κάνουν θαύματα. Χρειάζεται κι η δική μας προσπάθεια και κυρίως η σωστή και πλήρης διατροφή.
Εγώ βέβαια έχω κολλήσει πάλι και κάνω δίαιτα, όχι τίποτα πολύ στερητικό αλλά πάντως καμία σχέση με πλήρη διατροφή. Αν ξαναφάω τα μούτρα μου δε θα μου φταίνε τα Ladose, ούτε ο γιατρός...Το ξερό μου το κεφάλι θα φταίει...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> ροζ και εγω τρελαινομαι για σολωμο και το εχω παρατηρησει κι εγω αυτο που λες για τα γλυκο μετα!!!!!!!
> ασε που μου πεφτει και πολυυυυυυυ βαρυς,τον χωνευω για ωρες ατελειωτες


ρε παιδια γιαυτο χθες πουχα σολωμο κ εφαγα μεσημερι-βραδυ
ενιωθα σα να εχω φαει γουρουνοπουλο?
κ νομιζα ηταν τα κολοκυθακια (που ομολογουμενως τα ξεσκισα)
α κ το βραδυ ηθελα γλυκο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(κ το εφαγα βεβαια)

----------


## POZ

ακόμα ένα βουλιμικό σήμερα. με εμετό.3 αυτό τον μήνα. είμαι τελείως άχρηστη.δεν θέλω να ασκέφτομαι , απλά δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι..

----------


## alexandrita

Οκ,ο,τι εγινε έγινε.... θέλεις να το πιάσουμε από την αρχή?περιέγραψέ μας τη μέρα σου...

----------


## POZ

η μέρα μου...όλα καλά(ανούσια), μετά πήγα σε μια φίλη, ήπια 2 βότκες με το μπλα μπλα και μετα έφαγα ...ούτε θυμάμαι τι έφαγα.δεν μπόρεσα να τα βγάλω ούτε στο ελάχιστο.αισθάνομαι χάλια, όχι για τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μου, αλλά γιατί δεν αντέχω να γυρίσω στα παλιά...δεν αντέχω..και αύριο , δεν είναι μια νέα μέρα, γιατί εγώ δν θέλω να είναι, γιατί η ζωή μου πλέον έχει γίνει μια αγγαρεία, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια κ όλα τα υπόλοιπα απλά οι επιτπώσεις..κουράστηκα να μου λέω ψέμματα ρε Αλεξανδρίτα..

----------


## alexandrita

τι σου λειπει ρε αγάπη?
ο έρωτας?μια σχέση?κάποιος συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος?αυτοπεποίθηση?

----------


## POZ

η έμπνευση μου λείπει...κάτι που θα με κάνει να ξυπνάω κ να ανυπομονώ να ζήσω τη μέρα, να μπορέσω να ξανα ονειρευτώ, να φύγει το μυαλό μου ,να δημιουργήσω, να πάψω να ζω με υποκατάστατα.Γιατί υποκατάστατα είναι ας μην δουλευόμαστε.Μου λείπει ο ενθουσιασμός...έχω να ξεσπάσω σε γέλια ..δεν θυμάμαι απο πότε.Και είμαι πολύ εύθυμος χαρακτήρας, αλλά παράλληλα πάρα πολύ ευαίσθητη κ ευάλωτη.Σκέφτομαι αυτό που είπε η φίλη μου οτι είμαι ψυχάκι.Μάλλον έχει δίκιο.Δεν μπόρεσα να αντιμετωπίσω τη ζωή και κρύβομαι πίσω απο το φαγητό κ το ποτό και "ουρλιάζω" μέσα απο ένα φόρουμ.Αυτή είναι η κατάντια μου.Δεν ττα λέω για να προκαλέσω οίκτο.Σε εσάς όμως μπορώ να πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ξεκίνα πρώτα από το να αλλάξεις ό,τι σε ενοχλεί, ότι δε σε γεμίζει.
Αύριο, όπως και κάθε μέρα, είναι μια νέα μέρα μάχης για όλους και για΄σένα. 
Εγώ 1-28/8 ξεσκίστηκα στα βουλιμικά με ή χωρίς εμετό. Κάποια στιγμή είπα ΄΄φτάνει, ως εδώ!΄΄ Κι εσύ θα το πάρεις απόφαση και θα το σταματήσεις.

----------


## alexandrita

Φυσικό είναι να σου λείπουν αυτά που περιγράφεις Ροζάκι!!!στις περισσότερες από εμάς αυτό συμβαίνει.και είναι λογικό,αφού με το που ξυπνάμε σκεφτόμαστε τι θα φάμε,τι δεν θα φάμε,πόσους εμετούς θα κάνουμε,αν θα κάνουμε.Δεν ειμασταν ομως ετσι.καποτε αντιμετωπιζαμε τη ζωη,ειχαμε στοχους και ονειρα.και εισαι πολυ νεα ακομα,μην απογοητευεσαι... ειναι ΟΛΑ στο χερι σου.

----------


## loustam

Εγώ ακόμα κλαίω την περσινή χρονιά που την άφησα να περάσει χωρίς να έχω στόχους, προσανατολισμό, ενδιαφέροντα, ... μόνο φαγητό και ανεξέλεγκτους εμετούς. Η αρχή έγινε με την πρώτη επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο. Πήρα λίγο τα πάνω μου. Τρεις επισκέψεις ήταν συνολικά, αλλά ένιωσα ότι έκανα κάτι για τον εαυτό μου... Μετά έβαλα στο πρόγραμμά μου την yoga. Με έκανε να αποκτήσω και πάλι επαφή με το σώμα μου και τις ανάγκες μου. Ξαφνικά μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να πάρω φίλους μου τηλέφωνο και να πάω για καφέ / ποτό, έγινα πάλι κοινωνική. Κοινώς βγήκα από το καβούκι μου και επέτρεψα πάλι στους ανθρώπους "μου" να μπουν και πάλι στην ζωή μου. Και όσο επέτρεπα στην ζωή μου την είσοδο ανθρώπων και δραστηριοτήτων, τόσο μειώνονταν τα βουλιμικά. Νομίζω ότι ήταν επιλογή μου να κλειστώ στο καβούκι μου με μοναδική παρέα το φαγητό, και όταν άνοιξα την πόρτα και σε άλλα πράγματα, περιορίστηκε ο χώρος που είχε καταλάβει η βουλιμία.

----------


## dwra_ed

Συμφωνω loustam. 
Το φαρμακο στην περιπτωση μας ειναι να γεμισουμε τη μερα μας.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Εγώ ακόμα κλαίω την περσινή χρονιά που την άφησα να περάσει χωρίς να έχω στόχους, προσανατολισμό, ενδιαφέροντα, ... μόνο φαγητό και ανεξέλεγκτους εμετούς. Η αρχή έγινε με την πρώτη επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο. Πήρα λίγο τα πάνω μου. Τρεις επισκέψεις ήταν συνολικά, αλλά ένιωσα ότι έκανα κάτι για τον εαυτό μου... Μετά έβαλα στο πρόγραμμά μου την yoga. Με έκανε να αποκτήσω και πάλι επαφή με το σώμα μου και τις ανάγκες μου. Ξαφνικά μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να πάρω φίλους μου τηλέφωνο και να πάω για καφέ / ποτό, έγινα πάλι κοινωνική. Κοινώς βγήκα από το καβούκι μου και επέτρεψα πάλι στους ανθρώπους "μου" να μπουν και πάλι στην ζωή μου. Και όσο επέτρεπα στην ζωή μου την είσοδο ανθρώπων και δραστηριοτήτων, τόσο μειώνονταν τα βουλιμικά. Νομίζω ότι ήταν επιλογή μου να κλειστώ στο καβούκι μου με μοναδική παρέα το φαγητό, και όταν άνοιξα την πόρτα και σε άλλα πράγματα, περιορίστηκε ο χώρος που είχε καταλάβει η βουλιμία.


ποσο δικιο εχεις!και για μενα ηταν ενας εφιαλτικος χειμωνας!!μπραβο loustam!!!το οτι βγηκες απο το καβουκι σου ειναι το πρωτο βημα.εγω ακομα δυστυχως ειμαι αποκομενη

----------


## POZ

δεν μπορώ να προσπαθήσω πια ρε κορίτσια.δεν έχω κουράγιο.δεν με παρηγορεί το ότι είναι στο χέρι μου..μάλλον με αγχώνει.δεν τα κατάφερα.τουλάχιστον τώρα μετα απο 6 κομμάτια πίτσα κ 12 τυροπιτάκια κ φυστίκια κ 4 κομμάτια τούρτα κ ποτά δν έχω κουράγιο να τα βγάλω..κάτι είναι κ αυτό.ίσως.γιατί αύριο θα χτυπιέμαι σαν τρελή ότι πάχυνα.κουράστηκα απο αυτό το "παιχνίδι".γιατί όσο κ αν κοινωνικοποιήθηκα νιώθω άδεια. ίσως θέλω νέους ανθρώπους δν ξέρω.ίσως πρέπει να τα αλλάξω όλα.ίσως πρέπει να δώσω μια γερή κουτουλιά στον τοίχο να συνέλθω...πλεον ντρέπομαι.για εμένα.δν στεναχωριέμαι ούτε με νοιάζομαι, απλά ντρέπομαι.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ροζ,


μην ντρέπεσαι. Όλοι μας εδώ μέσα πάνω κάτω τα ίδια περνάμε. Κι εγώ ώρες-ώρες με λυπάμαι και ντρέπομαι πολύ για τον εαυτό μου. Αλλά έτσι νιώθω ακόμα χειρότερα, με σπρώχνω πιο βαθιά στη μιζέρια και στις τύψεις.
Σήμερα ξεκινάει μια καινούργια μέρα. Προσπάθησε να αρχίσεις να τρως φυσιολογικά από σήμερα. Η αρχή είναι δύσκολη, μετά συνηθίζεις.


Καλή σου μέρα!

----------


## POZ

ναι σήμερα είναι όντως μια καινούργια μέρα. εγώ όμως δεν είμαι καινούργια. είμαι η ίδια Ροζ και ο κύκλος θα επαναληφθεί ακόμα μια φορά σύντομα. Μερικές φορές πιάνω τόσο πάτο που δεν με φοβίζει τίποτα.Δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα.Το φαγητό και τα υπερφαγικά είναι πάντα μια αιτία να νιώσω απαίσια , χοντρή κτλ αλλά είναι το λιγότερο πια.Δεν με διαλύει τόσο ψυχολογικά, το να βγω , να περάσω καλά και να πρηστώ απτο φαί πλεον.Με διαλύει να τρώω μόνη μου, μέσα στο σκοτάδι, να τρώω για να αποκτήσει γεύση η ζωή μου, με διαλύει να ξαναζώ τον εφιαλτη του χειμώνα που περασε.Κάποτε το έκανα και τέλος.Τώρα υποφέρω ψυχολογικά γιατί βλέπω πως είναι αδυνατο να συνεχίσω να ζω έτσι.Και κάθε αποτυχία είναι πολύ οδυνηρή για εμένα πια. Ναι..κάτι νεο είπα τώρα, χαίρω πολύ.Το ξέρω. Αλλά ακόμα και οι σκέψεις μου ανακυκλωνονται το ίδιο σταθερά όπως και τα βουλιμικά μου.Ξέρω, πρέπει να πάω σε ΕΙΔΙΚΟ.Καποια στιγμή όταν θα είναι οκ τα οικονομικά μου θα πάω.Νομίζω οτι ζω διπλή ζωή!Ακόμα αισθάνομαι τόσο παρα φύσιν όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία που δεν έχω αποδεχτεί έναν χρόνο τώρα οτι ΕΓΩ το κάνω αυτό.Δεν το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει.Είναι σαν να το κάνει κάποια άλλη και εγώ την παρατηρώ.Κ μετά βλέπω τις επιπτώσεις στο δικό μου σώμα.Τραγικό!Απλά δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω οτι συμβαίνει αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν έχετε νιώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο.Είναι αρρώστια τελικά η βουλιμία κ μάλιστα ύπουλη.Τέλος πάντων.Δεν θέλω να βγάλω άλλον αρνητισμό, πάντα ήμουν μέσα στο κέφι, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως κατάντησα έτσι.Τελικά είναι καλύτερο την βουλιμία να την κάνουμε φίλη μας ή να την πολεμάμε?Φοβάμαι οτι αν αποδεχτώ εντελώς την κατάσταση μου θα μου γίνει τρόπος ζωής.Απο την άλλη όταν προσπαθώ να την νικήσω, απλά την δυναμώνω κι άλλο.Συγνώμη για τη μιζέρια που βγάζω, αύριο θα είμαι οπωσδήποτε καλύτερα.

----------


## loustam

Καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη... Όχι! Η βουλιμία δεν είναι φίλη μου. Τους φίλους μου τους θέλω στην ζωή μου, με κάνουν να νιώθω καλά, με κάνουν να θέλω να γίνομαι καλύτερη, τους προσφέρω και μου προσφέρουν, με γεμίζουν ενέργεια... Η βουλιμία κάνει ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από αυτά που προανέφερα. Η βουλιμία είναι μία "σφήνα" που την έβαλα εγώ στην ζωή μου, όταν ακόμα δεν είχα εκτιμήσει πόσο ύπουλη είναι. Μου εμφύτευσα το μικρόβιο το οποίο κατάφερε και πρόσβαλλε σε ένα βαθμό αυτά που είχα αποκτήσει με κόπο. Μου απορρόφησε όλη μου την ενέργεια. Συνειδητοποιώ την ύπαρξή της, αλλά δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτη! Πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί από την ζωή μου μία για πάντα. Θα κάνω ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου να το καταφέρω. Είμαστε δυνατές και απόλυτα ικανές να τα καταφέρουμε!!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ροζ,


πολλές φορές νιώθω κι εγώ ότι ζω σε 2 διαστάσεις. Πότε στην κανονική και πότε στη βουλιμική. Το χάσμα και ο πανικός μου γίνονται ακόμα μεγαλύτερα όταν κάνω πολύ καιρό να περάσω πάλι στη βουλιμική μου διάσταση.
Την 1 Αυγούστου, μια αξέχαστη Κυριακή πρωί, πολύ πρωί, έκανα βουλιμικό μετά από 5,5 μήνες!!!! Κυριακή και παραμονές των διακοπών μου!!!! Έπαθα μεγάλο σοκ. Ένιωσα ότι γκρεμίζονταν τα πάντα γύρω μου και πάνω από όλα η εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου και ο κόπος τόοοοσων μηνών.
Κι όμως συνέβη....και συνεχίστηκε μέχρι και τέλη Αυγούστου...Το βουλιμικό πάντα παραμονεύει. Το θέμα είναι να μη μας πιάσει σε πολύ αδύναμη στιγμή. Όπως με βρήκε εμένα εκείνη την καταραμένη Κυριακή...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη... Όχι! Η βουλιμία δεν είναι φίλη μου. Τους φίλους μου τους θέλω στην ζωή μου, με κάνουν να νιώθω καλά, με κάνουν να θέλω να γίνομαι καλύτερη, τους προσφέρω και μου προσφέρουν, με γεμίζουν ενέργεια... Η βουλιμία κάνει ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από αυτά που προανέφερα. Η βουλιμία είναι μία "σφήνα" που την έβαλα εγώ στην ζωή μου, όταν ακόμα δεν είχα εκτιμήσει πόσο ύπουλη είναι. Μου εμφύτευσα το μικρόβιο το οποίο κατάφερε και πρόσβαλλε σε ένα βαθμό αυτά που είχα αποκτήσει με κόπο. Μου απορρόφησε όλη μου την ενέργεια. Συνειδητοποιώ την ύπαρξή της, αλλά δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτη! Πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί από την ζωή μου μία για πάντα. Θα κάνω ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου να το καταφέρω. Είμαστε δυνατές και απόλυτα ικανές να τα καταφέρουμε!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
φοβερο θα το γραψω μου φαινεται σε καρτα να το διαβαζω

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη... Όχι! Η βουλιμία δεν είναι φίλη μου. Τους φίλους μου τους θέλω στην ζωή μου, με κάνουν να νιώθω καλά, με κάνουν να θέλω να γίνομαι καλύτερη, τους προσφέρω και μου προσφέρουν, με γεμίζουν ενέργεια... Η βουλιμία κάνει ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από αυτά που προανέφερα. Η βουλιμία είναι μία "σφήνα" που την έβαλα εγώ στην ζωή μου, όταν ακόμα δεν είχα εκτιμήσει πόσο ύπουλη είναι. Μου εμφύτευσα το μικρόβιο το οποίο κατάφερε και πρόσβαλλε σε ένα βαθμό αυτά που είχα αποκτήσει με κόπο. Μου απορρόφησε όλη μου την ενέργεια. Συνειδητοποιώ την ύπαρξή της, αλλά δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτη! Πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί από την ζωή μου μία για πάντα. Θα κάνω ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου να το καταφέρω. Είμαστε δυνατές και απόλυτα ικανές να τα καταφέρουμε!!!


συμφωνω απολυτα αν και για την τελευταια προταση δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρη για εμενα ..προσπαθω πάντως όσο μπορω να μη με αυτοτιμωρω μετα απο καθε βουλιμικο όπως παλια με αφαγιες κτλ.Και παλιότερα υπηρχαν μερες που έτρωγα του σκασμου, ειτε μονη ειτε με παρεα.Και πονούσε το στομαχι μου και μπορει να ελεγα "πω πω σαν βοδι θα γινω" αλλά ΠΟΤΕ δεν επεφτα στην καταθλιψη που πεφτω τωρα όταν γινεται αυτό.Γιατι τοτε, δεν είχα την ταμπελα του βουλιμικου ασθενή.Ήμουνα νορμαλ.Θα ήθελα πολύ να μου πει καποιος, είσαι φυσιολογικη, όλος ο κοσμος το παθαινει αυτό οταν δν είναι καλα .Θ ένιωθα πολυ καλυτερα.Όταν το αποβάλλω απτο μυαλό μου περνανε μερες που ηρεμω και τρωω φυσιολογικα.Με το που θα σκεφτω "τα παλια" , κάνω βουλιμικο.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Ροζ,
> 
> 
> πολλές φορές νιώθω κι εγώ ότι ζω σε 2 διαστάσεις. Πότε στην κανονική και πότε στη βουλιμική. Το χάσμα και ο πανικός μου γίνονται ακόμα μεγαλύτερα όταν κάνω πολύ καιρό να περάσω πάλι στη βουλιμική μου διάσταση.
> Την 1 Αυγούστου, μια αξέχαστη Κυριακή πρωί, πολύ πρωί, έκανα βουλιμικό μετά από 5,5 μήνες!!!! Κυριακή και παραμονές των διακοπών μου!!!! Έπαθα μεγάλο σοκ. Ένιωσα ότι γκρεμίζονταν τα πάντα γύρω μου και πάνω από όλα η εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου και ο κόπος τόοοοσων μηνών.
> Κι όμως συνέβη....και συνεχίστηκε μέχρι και τέλη Αυγούστου...Το βουλιμικό πάντα παραμονεύει. Το θέμα είναι να μη μας πιάσει σε πολύ αδύναμη στιγμή. Όπως με βρήκε εμένα εκείνη την καταραμένη Κυριακή...



5,5 μήνες θα ήμουν...ευτυχισμενη.Εδω τον μηνα που πέρασε εκανα 2 εμετους και είμαι υπερευχαριστημενη.Δεν πιστευω οτι γκρεμιζεται τοσο ευκολα ο κοπος σου, το λαθος ήταν οτι αντι να το ξεχασεις ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ , το υπερανελυσες (λογικο επειδη εχεις ταλαιπωρηθει απο αυτο) και απο τον πανικο το συνεχισες.Καλα πριν τις φετινες μου διακοπες ..ας μην τα θυμαμαι καλυτερα.Τα ματια μου κοντευαν να πεταχτουν εξω.Πρεπει να ξεχωρισουμε νομιζω τα βουλιμικα απο την υπερφαγια.ʼλλο τρωω μια -δυο μερες πολυ και άλλο τρωω εσκεμμενα για να τα βγαλω .Αυτο είναι αρρωστημενο.Αδυναμες στιγμες θα υπαρχουν παντα δυστυχως.Για εμενα το κλειδι είναι να κοντρολαρω τις τυψεις μου.Αν καταφερω να σκεφτω λογικα , ηρεμω κάπως και συνεχιζω σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα.Αν πανικοβληθω απο αυτο που βλεπω στον καθρεφτη..συνεχιζεται για μερες η ιδια δουλεια.

----------


## bouliana

dolphin ακόμα θυμάσαι αυτή τη κυριακή?έχει μείνει πίσω ξέχνατην.

ροζ μου σε νιώθω βαθιά.μια ζωή έβλεπα τους άλλους να ονειρεύονται ,να προσπαθούν να ικανοποιήσουν τις επιθυμίες τους,να ζουν έντονα τη ζωή ,να δείχνουν την χαρά τον πόνο την απογοήτευση,κεγώ να θέλω να πάω σπίτι να φάω κ να τα βγάλω.κ να μη με νοιάζει τίποτα.να βαριέμαι να βαριέμαι. όχι οτι τώρα έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος,όπως ακριβώς τα λέει η loustam έκανα απλά λίγο χώρο κ για άλλα πράματα εκτός από τη βουλιμία. όλα γίνονται σίγά σιγά.μη περιμένεις να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.αλλά χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια.ένα στήριγμα.κάποιον που να σαγαπάει πραγματικά,κ να ξέρει τι έχεις.πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από κάπου ,αν όχι ειδικό ,κάποιο συγγενικό πρόσωπο. εμείς σε καταλαβαίνουμε κ σε ακούμε όπως μας ακούς άλλωστε κ εσύ.κ αυτό χρειάζεται.αλλά η πραγματική ανάγκη είναι να εξομολογηθείς κ να ΄κλάψεις μπροστά σε κάποιον που γνωρίζεις κ αγαπάς πολύ.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> dolphin ακόμα θυμάσαι αυτή τη κυριακή?έχει μείνει πίσω ξέχνατην.
> 
> ροζ μου σε νιώθω βαθιά.μια ζωή έβλεπα τους άλλους να ονειρεύονται ,να προσπαθούν να ικανοποιήσουν τις επιθυμίες τους,να ζουν έντονα τη ζωή ,να δείχνουν την χαρά τον πόνο την απογοήτευση,κεγώ να θέλω να πάω σπίτι να φάω κ να τα βγάλω.κ να μη με νοιάζει τίποτα.να βαριέμαι να βαριέμαι. όχι οτι τώρα έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος,όπως ακριβώς τα λέει η loustam έκανα απλά λίγο χώρο κ για άλλα πράματα εκτός από τη βουλιμία. όλα γίνονται σίγά σιγά.μη περιμένεις να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.αλλά χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια.ένα στήριγμα.κάποιον που να σαγαπάει πραγματικά,κ να ξέρει τι έχεις.πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από κάπου ,αν όχι ειδικό ,κάποιο συγγενικό πρόσωπο. εμείς σε καταλαβαίνουμε κ σε ακούμε όπως μας ακούς άλλωστε κ εσύ.κ αυτό χρειάζεται.αλλά η πραγματική ανάγκη είναι να εξομολογηθείς κ να ΄κλάψεις μπροστά σε κάποιον που γνωρίζεις κ αγαπάς πολύ.


:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## POZ

Ενα ακόμα άσχετο...κοιμήθηκα το μεσημέρι κ είδα στον ύπνο μου οτι έγραφα εδώ στο φόρουμ για πλάκα..οτι δηλαδή ποτέ δεν υπήρξα ανορεξική ούτε και βουλιμική, οτι είχα ζωγραφίσει ένα κόκκινο σημάδι στο χέρι μου και παρίστανα την Ροζ , για να κάνω ένα είδους πείραμα λέει!Οτι κάποιος μου είχε αναθέσει να παίξω αυτόν τον ρόλο για να βγουν κάποια ιατρικά αποτελέσματα.Και ξυπνάω και έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη που τελικά όλα είναι αλήθεια..ρε γμτ γιατί να μην τα έχω δει όλα στον ύπνο μου..τι ωραία που θάταν!!!Εχω σαλτάρει τελείως το ξέρω!!Πάω για βόλτα και αυτή τη φορά θα κόψω το λαιμό μου να πιω χυμό ή σόδα..

----------


## POZ

.....και μόλις μου χτύπησε η γειτόνισα κ μου έφερε μπουγάτσα σπιτική:grind::grind::grind: ε, αι...τελικά!!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Ενα ακόμα άσχετο...κοιμήθηκα το μεσημέρι κ είδα στον ύπνο μου οτι έγραφα εδώ στο φόρουμ για πλάκα..οτι δηλαδή ποτέ δεν υπήρξα ανορεξική ούτε και βουλιμική, οτι είχα ζωγραφίσει ένα κόκκινο σημάδι στο χέρι μου και παρίστανα την Ροζ , για να κάνω ένα είδους πείραμα λέει!Οτι κάποιος μου είχε αναθέσει να παίξω αυτόν τον ρόλο για να βγουν κάποια ιατρικά αποτελέσματα.Και ξυπνάω και έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη που τελικά όλα είναι αλήθεια..ρε γμτ γιατί να μην τα έχω δει όλα στον ύπνο μου..τι ωραία που θάταν!!!Εχω σαλτάρει τελείως το ξέρω!!Πάω για βόλτα και αυτή τη φορά θα κόψω το λαιμό μου να πιω χυμό ή σόδα..


ωχ...φανταζομαι ποσο χαλια θα εισαι ψυχολογικα.... καλή βολτούλα, μη τα σκέφτεσαι!!!!πάτα ctr+alt+del.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> .....και μόλις μου χτύπησε η γειτόνισα κ μου έφερε μπουγάτσα σπιτική:grind::grind::grind: ε, αι...τελικά!!


μου κάνεις πλάκα?????
δες τι εγραψα στο 'οταν με πιανει κριση θα γραφω εδω'!!!!
δεν παιζει,μας κανει πλακα ο θεος!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

που μενεις να ρθω να μεινω μαζι σου???αχ..

----------


## Lifedrops

Ροζ αυτην την αισθηση οτι εισαι δυο ανθρωποι την νιωθω συχνα κι εγω. Σα να ειμαι παρατηρητης του εαυτου μου, σα να λειτουργω υπνωτισμενη, σα να μη με αφορα τιποτα, ομως ολα καταληγουν σε εμενα. 
Τις τελευταιες μερες ειμαι πολυ ασχημα. Νιωθω απιστευτα κουρασμενη. Σημερα εφαγα και εκανα εμετο 4 φορες. 
Πηρα κι απο εξω ενα καρο πραγματα, κρουασαν, ζαμπονοτυροπιτες, πατατακια, σοκολατες και δεν συμμαζευεται. Ποναει ο λαιμος μου, ζαλιζομαι. Νομιζω χρειαζομαι γιατρο. Αν και δεν ξερω πως θα βοηθησει. Να με κλεισουν καπου θελω και να μου δινουν το φαγητο που πρεπει απο μια τρυπα στην πορτα. 
Κι εγω αυτο το σκοταδι σιχαινομαι. Μες τη νυχτα χθες σηκωθηκα εφαγα και εψησα και 3 μπιφτεκια απο την καταψυξη. Ημουν τοσο βιαστικη που τα εφαγα σχεδον αψητα. Τι πειραζει σκεφτηκα, αφου θα τα βγαλω.
Και φοβαμαι πως παχαινω γιατι ειναι παρα πολλα αυτα που καταναλωνω αυτες τις μερες και δεν βγαινουν ολα.
Και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειμαι ετσι τωρα. Τον προηγουμενο χρονο ημουν πολυ πιο ηρεμη. 
Συγνωμη για το μεγαλο ποστ.

----------


## Lifedrops

Κατι που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω. Γενικα καθαρτικα δεν χρεισιμοποιω, σπανια και για λογους δυσκοιλιοτητας. Τον τελευταιο μηνα ομως, με ολη αυτην την αρρωστια που με δερνει(και συγνωμη για την ακομψη φρασεολογια μου-δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα) μου μπηκε η ιδεα να τα δοκιμασω. Δεν παιρνω πολλα, ουτε καθε μερα. Δηλαδη τον τελευταιο μηνα ας πουμε παιρνω απο δυο dulcolax δυο φορες την εβδομαδα.
Διαβασα πως καποιες κοπελες παιρνουν και 5 και 8. Πως γινεται? Εγω με τα δυο ειχα μικροατυχηματα και πονουσα μερικες φορες.
Σημερα πηρα 3 γιατι νιωθω σκασμενη και θυμωμενη. Ειναι αντικειμενικα υπερβολικα αυτα? Ελπιζω να ειμαι καλα.

----------


## Lifedrops

Κατι που θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω Ροζ, πινεις συχνα με αλκοολ? Θεωρεις οτι σχετιζεται μετην διατροφικη διαταραχη ή τυχον καταθλιψη. Εγω αρχισει να ανησυχω λιγο γιατι το χρησιμοποιω συχνα, ιδιαιτερα τη νυχτα για να ηρεμησω. Αν και δεν μπορω να πω οτι βοηθαει.

----------


## alexandrita

Ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις Lifedrops...Αφού επειδηνώθηκε τόσο πολύ η κατάστασή σου πάλι γιατί δεν ξαναπάς σε ψυχολόγο?σήμερα... μη χάνεις στιγμή...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Lifedrops,

το αλκοολ δε βοηθάει ειδικά στη δική μας περίπτωση. Σε κάνει και χάνεις τον έλεγχο σου γενικότερα και αυξάνει την πείνα. Πρέπει να έχεις φάει καλά πριν πιείς και βέβαια να μην πίνεις και πολύ.
Πολλά δικά μου βουλιμικά οφείλονταν ξεκάθαρα στο αλκοολ. Και δε μιλάμε για μεγάλες ποσότητες. Ένα ποτήρι κρασάκι μόνο ήταν αρκετό.
Αν θέλεις κάτι για να σε χαλαρώνει τα βράδια πάρε βαλεριάνα από το φαρμακείο. Φυτικό προϊόν, χωρίς παρενέργειες, χωρίς συνταγή γιατρού.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by Lifedrops_
> Κατι που θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω Ροζ, πινεις συχνα με αλκοολ? Θεωρεις οτι σχετιζεται μετην διατροφικη διαταραχη ή τυχον καταθλιψη. Εγω αρχισει να ανησυχω λιγο γιατι το χρησιμοποιω συχνα, ιδιαιτερα τη νυχτα για να ηρεμησω. Αν και δεν μπορω να πω οτι βοηθαει.


Nαι..τον τελευτ.χρόνο πίνω για να πιω βασικά.Αρκετά παλιότερα έπινα κανένα ποτηράκι κρασί για να καταπολεμήσω τις αυπνίες, αυτό σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν διατροφικές διαταραχές είναι οκ, αλλά σε εμάς ..Γενικά το αλκοόλ μεγενθύνει τα υπάρχοντα συναισθήματα που έχουμε.Αν είσαι καλά, σου βγάζει κέφι κ γέλιο, αν όχι σε ρίχνει σε κατάθλιψη.Εγώ πλέον όποτε πίνω αρκετά, μετά για 2 μέρες σέρνομαι ψυχολογικά.Πέραν του ότι ΟΛΑ τα βουλιμικά τους τελευτ. 2 μήνες τα έχω κάνει εξαιτείας του αλκοόλ. Κάθε φορά πιστεύω οτι θα το ελέγξω και δεν το ελέγχω ποτέ.Ούτε κ σταματάω ποτέ στο ένα ποτηράκι.Και πάντα η κατάσταση ξεφεύγει.Για αυπνίες χαμομήλι με μέλι, ζεστό γάλα με μέλι και ρίζες βαλεριανας που τις βράζεις σαν αφέψημα.Η βαλεριάνα εμένα όταν είχα αυπνίες με έπιανε.Και είμαι πολύ νευρική γενικά , όχι εύκολος οργανισμός.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by POZ_
> .....και μόλις μου χτύπησε η γειτόνισα κ μου έφερε μπουγάτσα σπιτική:grind::grind::grind: ε, αι...τελικά!!
> 
> 
> ...


ʼντε ρε!Τώρα το είδα!Δεν είμαστε καλά..!Λοιπόν άκου και την τύχη της...με το που μου την έφερε, την καταχώνιασα στην κατάψυξη για όταν θελήσω πραγματικά να την φχαριστηθώ.Επέστρεψα σπίτι κατα τη 1 , γλυκό ΔΕΝ ήθελα αλλά η κ..μπουγάτσα μου είχε καρφωθεί.Μηχανικά την βγάζω για να την σουτάρω στα σκουπίδια και αντι για σκουπίδια κατα λάθος την πέταξα στον φούρνο..:saint::saint: μπόυκωσα την μισή (μιλάμε είχε φέρει πολύ πράμα) μισή έκαιγε, μισή παγωμένη ότι νάναι, και την υπόλοιπη την πέταξα!Τι κακό και αυτό ρε γμτ!Δλδ πώς παλιότερα είχα ένα σωρό γλυκά μέσα στο σπίτι και τα ξεχνούσα μήνες κ μήνες..???ψΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΌ το ξέρω , αλλά έλεος πια με την ψυχολογία μου!

----------


## Lifedrops

Δυστυχως οσον αφορα την αυπνια δεν με πιανει τιποτα. Ο οργανισμος μου μαλλον ειναι θηριο, εχω δοκιμασει βαλεριανες, χαμομηλια και τα δυο μαζι... τιποτα. Εχω παρει κρυφα ηρεμιστικα της γιαγιας (λεξοτανιλ) ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Θα παω στον γιατρο να τον ρωτησω τι δινουν στα αλογα :wink2:

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 
> ʼντε ρε!Τώρα το είδα!Δεν είμαστε καλά..!Λοιπόν άκου και την τύχη της...με το που μου την έφερε, την καταχώνιασα στην κατάψυξη για όταν θελήσω πραγματικά να την φχαριστηθώ.Επέστρεψα σπίτι κατα τη 1 , γλυκό ΔΕΝ ήθελα αλλά η κ..μπουγάτσα μου είχε καρφωθεί.Μηχανικά την βγάζω για να την σουτάρω στα σκουπίδια και αντι για σκουπίδια κατα λάθος την πέταξα στον φούρνο..:saint::saint: μπόυκωσα την μισή (μιλάμε είχε φέρει πολύ πράμα) μισή έκαιγε, μισή παγωμένη ότι νάναι, και την υπόλοιπη την πέταξα!Τι κακό και αυτό ρε γμτ!Δλδ πώς παλιότερα είχα ένα σωρό γλυκά μέσα στο σπίτι και τα ξεχνούσα μήνες κ μήνες..???ψΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΌ το ξέρω , αλλά έλεος πια με την ψυχολογία μου!


Χα χα χα! Κρίμα θα ήταν να πάει έτσι άδοξα η κυρά μπουγάτσα. Τουλάχιστον τώρα θα έχεις και μία γνώμη να πεις στην γειτόνισσα!!! Εγώ πάλι, όλως παραδόξως έχω να φάω γλυκό καμιά 10αριά μέρες... Σε φάσεις που δουλεύω πολύ πρωί και το μεσημέρι θέλω να κοιμηθώ, το αποφεύγω σαν το διάβολο το λιβάνι γιατί ξέρω ότι άμα ξυπνήσω θα θέλω σαν τρελή γλυκό. Όσες φορές με έχει πάρει ο ύπνος τελικά, ανοίγοντας τα μάτια πετάγομαι και ετοιμάζω επί τόπου καφέ. Έτσι μόνο γλιτώνω από βέβαιο βουλιμικό εκείνη την ώρα.
Τα δικά μου κατορθώματα τώρα... Χθες, εκτός από τα κανονικά μου γεύματα (3 καλά), έφαγα 400γρ κρίθινα παξιμαδάκια βουτηγμένα σε γάλα. Και όχι δεν είμαι 80 χρονών... Βίτσια είναι αυτά. Τέλειωσα με τα φαγητά μου κατά τις 7 το απόγευμα, και μέχρι που έπεσα να κοιμηθώ κατά τις 12 δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα. Η κοιλιά ως απέναντι... Και τώρα μία από τα ίδια! Έφαγα υπερβολική ποσότητα φαγητού, με δύο φρατζολάκια ψωμί για σάντουιτς... Για κιλά βέβαια ούτε κουβέντα. Έχω να ανέβω στην ζυγαριά από την Παρασκευή... Έχω στόχο μέχρι την Δευτέρα που θα δω τους δικούς μου να είμαι στα 62. Δεν παίζει βέβαια το σενάριο...
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ρε κορίτσια! Κάθε πρωί φαντασιώνομαι ότι με βλέπουν οι δικοί μου και μου λένε ότι αδυνάτισα και με κατακλύζει ένα συναίσθημα ευτυχίας... Πώς γίνεται με το που πέσει το σκοτάδι να το θάβω καλά μέσα μου??? Γιατί δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ και να υποστηρίξω με τις ενέργειές μου αυτήν την επιθυμία μου???

----------


## Lifedrops

Ποσες θερμιδες να εχουν 250 γρ μαρμαλαδα αραγε?
Χθες μετα τους 4 εμετους που εγιναν 5 εφαγα 250 γρ μαρμελαδα, 3 φετες του τοστ, 1,5 πιατο αρακα και σιγουρα κατι μου ξεφευγει και ασφαλως δεν ειχα το κουραγιο και φοβομουν να τα ξαναβγαλω.Μα που ειναι η θυμωμενη φατσουλα? Σημερα λεω να τρεξω μπας και χασω καμια θερμιδα απο τη μαρμελαδα και το βραδυ θα παω για ποτο και αργοτερα στο σπιτι του φιλου μου, οπου του εχω πει να μην υπαρχει τιποτα τιποτα φαγωσιμο. Γελοιο ειναι αλλα δεν διαμαρτυρεται γιατι κανει διαιτα και με βολευει. Του λεω απλως οτι παραφαγα αυτες τις μερες και επειδη εχω ενταση προτιμω να μην υπαρχει κατι, το προβλημα δεν το γνωριζει. Ελπιζω σημερα να ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## alexandrita

Lifedrops συγγνώμη που ρωτάω... αλλά μετά από 5 εμετούς σε μια μέρα το πρόσωπό σου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση?εγώ σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις ήμουν πολύ πρησμένη και είχα το χρώμα το σταχτί του νεκρού.

----------


## Lifedrops

Οταν ειχα πρωτοξεκινησει τους εμετους, επειδη πιεζομουν πολυ, το προσωπο μου μετα ηταν οπως το περιγραφεις. Μαλιστα συχνα εσπαγαν και μικρα αγγεια. Στην αρχη κι ολας εκανα πολυ συχνα βουλιμικα, δηλαδη 2-3 εμετοι τουλαχιστον την ημερα ηταν καθημερινο φαινομενο. Τωρα επειδη γινεται πιο ευκολα, δηλαδη δεν πιεζομαι τοσο, μπορει να πρηζομαι λιγο στα σαγονια στο πλαι, αλλα μετα απο λιγο φευγει. Γενικα δηλαδη ειναι ενταξει, δεν καταλαβαινει κατι κανεις. Βεβαια οι 5 εμετοι την ημερα δεν ειναι συχνο φαινομενο. Χθες ημουν πραγματικα πολυ χαλια.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by Lifedrops_
> Χθες ημουν πραγματικα πολυ χαλια.


:sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff:

----------


## Lifedrops

Δεν πειραζει ομως. :yes:
Παω για τρεξιμο αν και νιωθω λιγο κουρασμενη.
Χαιρετω

----------


## POZ

Lifedrops 
έχεις δοκιμάσει βαλεριάνα αφέψημα ή χάπια απο φαρμακείο?Γιατί τα χάπια είναι αναποτελεσματικά τελείως, ενώ οι ρίζες δρουν.Βρωμάνε βέβαια αλλά το συνηθίζεις.Και κόψε καφέ απόγευμα, πίνε ντεκάφ, εγώ απο τότε που τν έκοψα ψιλοσυνήλθα και μιλάμε και γω αλογίσιο οργανισμό έχω, όταν κάποτε είχε χρειαστεί να κάνω ολικη νάρκωση το μάτι γαρίδα, κοιτιόντουσαν οι γιατροί με απορία και τελικά μου βαρέσανε 3πλή δόση αναισθητικού!!Και ρωτούσαν τους γονείς μου αν παίρνω ναρκωτικά 16 χρονών παιδάκι.Η σχέση που έχεις δεν σε βοηθάει καθόλου ψυχολογικά?Γιατί εγώ έχω την εντύπωση πως αμα ερωτευτώ θα πάψω να μελαγχολώ κ να σκέφτομαι συνέχει ατο φαι και τα κιλά μου, είναι άραγε ψευδαίσθηση??Για μαρμελάδα δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί δεν την τρώω καθόλου αλλά σίγουρα είναι πιο υγιεινή απο τα τόσα υπερλιπαρά γλυκά που κυκλοφορούν(κ απο την μπογάτσα της γειτόνισας..:wink2:)μην το σκέφτεσαι τώρα πέρασε, πάει.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Lifedrops συγγνώμη που ρωτάω... αλλά μετά από 5 εμετούς σε μια μέρα το πρόσωπό σου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση?εγώ σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις ήμουν πολύ πρησμένη και είχα το χρώμα το σταχτί του νεκρού.


τώρα τραγικό βέβαια.. αλλά μέπιασαν τα γέλια με την περιγραφή σου, γιατί θυμήθηκα την φάτσα μου!Και έκλαιγα καμιά ώρα πριν(είναι η ώρα μου) οπότε νάσαι καλά βρε Αλεξανδρίτα μου!σαν βατράχι γινόμουν κάθε φορά χέστα...!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 
> ʼντε ρε!Τώρα το είδα!Δεν είμαστε καλά..!Λοιπόν άκου και την τύχη της...με το που μου την έφερε, την καταχώνιασα στην κατάψυξη για όταν θελήσω πραγματικά να την φχαριστηθώ.Επέστρεψα σπίτι κατα τη 1 , γλυκό ΔΕΝ ήθελα αλλά η κ..μπουγάτσα μου είχε καρφωθεί.Μηχανικά την βγάζω για να την σουτάρω στα σκουπίδια και αντι για σκουπίδια κατα λάθος την πέταξα στον φούρνο..:saint::saint: μπόυκωσα την μισή (μιλάμε είχε φέρει πολύ πράμα) μισή έκαιγε, μισή παγωμένη ότι νάναι, και την υπόλοιπη την πέταξα!Τι κακό και αυτό ρε γμτ!Δλδ πώς παλιότερα είχα ένα σωρό γλυκά μέσα στο σπίτι και τα ξεχνούσα μήνες κ μήνες..???ψΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΌ το ξέρω , αλλά έλεος πια με την ψυχολογία μου!
> 
> ...


η κυρα μπουγάτσα καλά να πάθει γιατί με παρενόχλησε ώρα περασμένη , αντί να κάτσει ήσυχη να κάνει παρέα με τα μπιφτεκάκια στην κατάψυξη ώσπου να έρθει η ώρα της..!!κ εγώ κάθε απόγευμα θέλω γλυκό, αυτό εξηγείται κ επιστημονικά αλλά δν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες..Τρώω πάντως κανα γιαούρτι με μέλι ή κανα παγωτό γιατί φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ να στερήσω απο το μυαλό μου κάτι μη φάω μετά τα 10απλά.Καλά κρίθινα παξιμάδια με μελάκι κ ζεστό γάλα , απο τα πολύ πολύ αγαπημένα μου!χαχα γεράσαμε λες?κ εγώ πολύ τρώω κ σταμάτησα να ζυγίζομαι.Θ έρθει η ώρα που θα γίνουν όλα θέλω να ελπίζω, με πίεση δεν βγαίνει τίποτα καλό.

----------


## POZ

τώρα αυτό το σημερινό δν ξέρω εαν πιάνεται σαν βουλιμικό αλλά υπερ-υπερφαγικό σιγουρα..μεχρι απόγευμα οκ(κλασσικά), μετά 2 μηλόπιτες, 2 πακέτα μπισκότα goody, 1 κρουασάν κεράσι,1 κουρού, 4 σπανακοπιτάκια, 2 ποτήρια γάλα, 3 ξυλάκια χοιρινό, 2 πίτες, ένα κρουασάν ζαμπόν-τυρί..χάλια..αισθάνομαι χάλια..όχι τόσο για το φαγητό όσο για την κρίση που με έπιασε πάλι ενώ αύριο μεσημέρι έχω κανονίσει με φίλη για φαγητό και σίγουρα δν θα τη βγάλω με σαλάτα..σκέφτομαι να φάω τελείως ελέυθερα ΚΑΙ αύριο και μετά να προσέξω το σ/κ να ξεφουσκώσω..ίσως ακούγεται μπούρδα αλλά δεν μπορώ να αγχώνομαι άλλο μην παχύνω..πόσα κιλά να πάρω?1?2? οκ...χάνονται..σκέφτομαι επίσης οτι ενω παλιότερα έτρωγα συχνά μόνη μου το καταπέτασμα όταν ήθελα και ήμουν οκ, τώρα όποτε τρώω παρα πολύ και δεν είμαι με παρέα, με πιάνει κατάθλιψη γιατί θυμάμαι τα παλιά..(όχι κ τόσο παλια)έχω συνδέσει το φαγητό με τύψεις και πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω..

----------


## POZ

α, ξέχασα.έφαγα και 2 σφολιατίνια με τυρί, 4 σοκολατάκια (βραχάκια) και ένα vitaline 0%..αυτό το τελευταίο δεν έπρεπε, σίγουρα θα με παχύνει..:no: 
πολύ μαζοχιστικό να γράφει κανείς όσα έφαγε όταν ξεφεύγει τόσο..δν τολμώ να υπολογίσω θερμίδες γιατί το θεωρώ βασανιστήριο χωρίς λόγο.υπολογίζω απλά αύριο ένα κιλό πάνω αν και έχω σταματήσει να ζυγίζομαι την τελευτ.βδομάδα.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> και ένα vitaline 0%..αυτό το τελευταίο δεν έπρεπε, σίγουρα θα με παχύνει..:no: 
> 
> ... αν και έχω σταματήσει να ζυγίζομαι την τελευτ.βδομάδα.


χαχα Ροζούλα!!!!

α!και πολύ καλά κάνεις!καλύτερα να μην ανεβαίνουμε σε ζυγαριές!

----------


## POZ

ναι ,μακρία..το βλέπω απο το ρούχα άλλωστε τι παίζει.αν και πρέπει να πάρω καινούργια παντελόνια γιατί τα περσινά είναι τόσο στενά κ μικρά σε νούμερο που κ φυσιολογική να είμαι νιώθω σαν γουρούνα.εσύ μια χαρά πας απότι διαβάζω, το ισορρόπησες!πήγες γυναικ?

----------


## alexandrita

Μη νομίζεις,καμιά φορά τρώω και εγώ λίγο παραπάνω,πέφτω καμιά φορά ψυχολογικά αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

Πήγα ναι... δε μου είπε κάτι καινούριο,τα γνωστά... κάτι ορμονικές εξετάσεις μου έγραψε,για φάρμακα ούτε λόγος... είπε οτι μόνο αν ήθελα να μείνω έγκυος θα μου έδινε.
Γενικά με ηρέμησε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ,μου είπε να μην ανησυχώ και να μη το μεγαλοποιώ τόσο στο μυαλό μου...
εσύ έκανες ορμονικές?

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΡΟΖ πόσο τα σπανε αυτα τα μπισκοτα τα goody??
Δεν μπορω να μην φαω οποτε τα βλεπω!!

----------


## POZ

μωρε το λίγο παραπάνω το κάνω πολύ συχνά πλεον, το 15 γλυκά σε μια μερα δν αντέχω!εντωμεταξύ έχω την εντύπωση οτι παλιά όταν έτρωγα έτσι, ξυπνούσα την επόμενη πολύ οκ, ποτέ δν είχα παρατηρήσει φούσκωμα ή οτι πάχυνα ενώ τώρα κάθε που κοιμάμαι μετά απο ποσότητες ξυπνάω πρησμένη παντού..κοιλιά, πρόσωπο, πόδια, δάχτυλα..τι σκατά τόση κατακράτηση?το πάθαινες εσύ?μήπως έχει να κάνει με το οτι το στομάχι έχει ξεσυνηθήσει το παρα πολύ φαί σκέφτομαι..
εγώ ναι, έκανα όλες τις εξετασεις, θυροειδή, προλακτίνες, προγεστερόνες , τεστοστερόνες ...όλα οκ τα γνωστά!για κιλά τι σου είπε?είπες για εμετούς?

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> ΡΟΖ πόσο τα σπανε αυτα τα μπισκοτα τα goody??
> Δεν μπορω να μην φαω οποτε τα βλεπω!!


χαχα!είχα να τα φάω κάτι αιώνες, μάλιστα νόμιζα οτι δν υπήρχαν πια.μου άρεσαν πολύ οταν ήμουν μικρή, μόνο που τότε στα 4 μπισκότα έσκαγα!!΄στην τύχη τα είδα στο σούπερ και είπα να μη χάσω..΄να σου πω την αλήθεια τα είχα πιο εξειδανικευμένα στο μυαλό μου...ωραία αλλά στα 2 πακέτα ψιλολιγώνεις:smilegrin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Χαχαχαα ναι στα 2 παρα κατι,πρεπει να σταματαμε!!:saint:

----------


## alexandrita

φυσικά και πρήζομαι σε υπερβολικό βαθμό!φαντάζομαι ότι είναι το φυσικό επακόλουθο της ασιτίας.

του είπα ότι έχω διατροφικές διαταραχές γενικά. αυτός αμέσως μου είπε για νευρική ανορεξία αλλά του εξήγησα ότι προς νευρική βουλιμία τείνω και μου είπε οτι είναι οι δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος.αλλά δεν έκανε αναφορά καθόλου σε κιλά-διατροφή-εμετούς.ούτε καν με ζύγισε(καλύτερα).
μου ζήτησε να κάνω πολύ συγκεκριμένες ορμονικές,μόνο FSH,LH,προλακτίνη και οιστραδιόλη.
από ο,τι ρώτησα την αδερφή μου,είπε ότι αυτές δείχνουν αν έχω πολυκυστικές γαιτί αυτό δε φαίνεται πάντα στον υπέρηχο και ευθύνονται για την αμηνόρροια.
Αναμένω λοιπόν.Αλλά ο,τι και να δείξουν απ'ο,τι κατάλαβα φάρμακα δε θα μου δώσει,απλώς θέλει να ξέρει που βρισκόμαστε...

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Χαχαχαα ναι στα 2 παρα κατι,πρεπει να σταματαμε!!:saint:


έεετσι!βασικά εγώ σταματάω στο 1, διαμεσολαβεί κάτι αλμυρό(μην πάθουμε και τίποτα:starhit:)και συνεχίζω με το 2ο!είναι οι βασικές αρχές τις σωστής γουρουνιάς και δεν τις παραλείπω ποτέ!!(καλά εγώ μικρή αυτά τα μπισκότα τα έτρωγα με γραβιέρα και πέθαινα!άβυσσος οι λιγούρε του ανθρώπου..!)

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΡΟΖ γελαω μονη μου λεμε!! :P
Μ'αρεσει που υπαρχει σειρα: γλυκο-αλμυρο-γλυκο και ουχί τουμπαλιν!!

----------


## alexandrita

εγώ αυτά μικρή τα έτρωγα στη θάλασσα... μας τα έπαιρνε ο μπαμπάς... και ταίριαζαν τόσο πολύ με την αλμύρα και το ιώδιο της θάλασσας... αχ αναμνήσεις!
αλλά ήμουν καλό κορίτσι!έτρωγα όλο το πακέτο.

----------


## POZ

καλυτερα που δν σε ζύγισε είναι πολυ αγχωτικό, ειδικά την πρώτη φορά που με ζύγισε και είδα την πραγματικότητα κάτω απο τα πόδια μου ήμουν σε κατασταση σοκ μια εβδομάδα.τις ίδιες εξετάσεις ακριβώς μου είχε γράψει κ εμένα.όλα οκ θα σου βγουν μη φοβάσαι, ας μην κοροιδευόμαστε δν έχει να κάνει με ορμονικά αλλά με κιλά και διατροφικές ανωμαλίες.εμένα μου είπε η γυναικ. οτι να παίζει ρόλο ακόμα κ το ένα κιλό για να δεις περίοδο,αν είσαι οριακά .μαλακία μου ακούγεται κ δν θέλω να το πιστέψω αλλά ...για ενδομήτριο δν σου είπε τίποτα?

----------


## alexandrita

μου είπε ότι βλέπει από το ενδομήτριο οτι είναι λεπτό και δεν πρόκειται να αδιαθετήσω.

----------


## POZ

ΚΑΛʼ που σκατά πήγαν τα μηνύματά μου???τέλος πάντων..το προσπερνάω γιατί είμαι και στη χώνεψη.Κ εμένα το ίδιο μου είπε για το ενδομήτριο ακριβώς!(καλά την επόμενη να πάμε μαζί 2 σε ένα να πληρώσουμε μια επίσκεψη:lol::lol::lol:)Αλλά μ είπε οτι το ενδομήτριο μπορεί να παχύνει και μέσα σε 10 μέρες δν λέει κάτι, δν είναι κάτι μόνιμο ας πούμε.φαντάζομαι οτι χρειάζεται να πάρεις κιλάκια ακόμα.Το κακό με την όλη διαδικασία είναι πρώτον οτι όταν τρώω παραπάνω φουσκώνω παράλογα και δεύτερον οτι χάνω κιλά για την πλάκα μου αν δεν με πιέζω κάθε μέρα να κόψω τις ανορεκτικές μαλακίες.Και απότι μου είπε η γιατρός δν αρκεί να φτάσεις ένα κάποιο βάρος, αλλά να μείνεις και σταθερή..εγώ παίρνω , χάνω, παίρνω, χάνω...τελικά το να χάσει κιλά μπορεί να είναι ψυχοφθόρο αλλά δν συγκρίνεται με το να πρέπει να πάρεις.

----------


## POZ

*ξεχνάω λέξεις όπως βλέπεις στις προτάσεις απο τη νύστα ,αλλά φαντάζομαι θα βγαίνει νόημα!

----------


## alexandrita

το ενδομήτριο παχαίνει όταν είναι να έρθει περίοδος.αυτό κατάλαβα...
νευρι'αζω και εγώ τόσο,μα τόσο πολύ με το πρήξιμο!!!!:crazy::crazy:ώρες ώρες με πιέζουν ακόμα και οι μπαλαρίνες μου,είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό.
ερώτηση:Θα σταματήσει ποτέ να συμβαίνει αυτό ή μια ζωή με το λίγο παραπάνω φαγητό θα τουμπανιάζουμε??

ειμαι πολύ περίεργη να δώ πότε θα αδιαθετήσουμε,λες να συγχρονιστούμε και εκεί????????

----------


## POZ

χα!φαντάσου ε!Δεν ξέρω και αν θυμάμαι να φοράω την σερβιέτα πια:rolleyes:το πρήξιμο ΕΛΠΙΖΩ να σταματήσει κ να επανέλθουμε κάποια στιγμή..είναι αφόρητο,εγώ να δεις πώς εκνευρίζομαι..μιλάμε το προσωπό μου την επόμενη είναι σαν να έχω φάει μπουνιές, τα δάχτυλα των χεριών τούμπανο, επίσης όταν φάω 2-3 πιάτα φαί λαίμαργα, μετά για 3 μέρες παθαίνω δυσπεψία μαζί με τυμπανισμό κ δν παέι κάτω μπουκιά.Μόνο αν πάρω μαλόξ μπορώ να ξαναφάω κάτι..ε, μετά πως να μην ξαναχάσω κιλά?Εγώ λέω να περιορίσω και τα 15 φρούτα την ημέρα, νομίζω οτι το έχω παρακάνει..!!πάντως και 1-2 κιλά να πάρουμε ακόμα ωστε να λειτουργήσει ο οργανισμός δν νομίζω οτι θα φαίνονται..με λίγη γυμναστική(για εμένα το λέω)θα είμαστε ίδιες με τώρα.Είδα προχτές κατα τύχη μια συνέντευξη της Νανας Καραγιάννη(νομίζω) που είχε ανορεξία και ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ το έχει ξεπεράσει...μιλάμε τρόμαξα.Αν το βρεις στο youtube δες το.Εντάξει εγώ δν έφτασα ποτε σε τέτοια σημέια και φαντάζομαι ούτε κ εσύ αλλά το κόλλημα του μυαλού είναι κοινό.Και δν το μπορώ ούτε για αστείο πια..

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Ίσως εννοείς αυτό : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f91Wo-xrLtU

----------


## alexandrita

Την είδα τη συνέντευξη που λες,και μάλιστα όχι μόνη,αλλά με έναν πολύ δικό μου άνθρωπο.και μου είπε ότι μία περίοδο φαινόμουν σαν τη Νανά.χαρακτηριστικά ανέφερε ότι ήμουν τόσο αρρωστιάρα σαν αυτή.

----------


## sasa14

τρόμαξα θεέεεεε μου ..
μα καλά πως την βγάζουν στην τηλεόραση να την βλέπουν αυτοί που υποφέρουν και να λένε τι?????

ντροπή της που βγαίνει και η ίδια ..απο την στιγμή που είναι άρρωστη!!
τι να πω!!!
την έχω δει απο κοντά πέρισυ στον δρόμο και δεν ήταν σε αυτό το χάλι!!
υπερβολικά αδύνατη ήταν αλλά όχι έτσι!

----------


## alexandrita

ναι δεν ήταν έτσι πέρυσι....
ξανακύλησε προφανώς....
κρίμα,στενοχωριέμαι πολύ με αυτή την κοπέλα.
ειναι τόσο ανθεκτική διαταραχή,δύσκολα ξεμπερδεύεις οριστικά τελικά....

----------


## sasa14

μιλάμε χάλια.....

καλά δεν την βλέπουν αυτοί που την βγάζουν τι να πω??

----------


## bouliana

αχ ρε κορίτσια!ποπο!γιατί την εκθέτουνε έτσι στην τηλεόραση?κρίμα.

ααααχ πρέπει να βρεθούμε να ενωθούμε να κάνουμε σπονδή μπας κ μας έρθει περίοδος.ουλαλάααουλαλααα .

----------


## sasa14

bouliana μακάρι και σε εσέμα και στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια που βασανιστήκατε ...
ευτυχώς δεν φτάσατε σε αυτό το σημείο...

ζωντανός νεκρός!!!
τι να πω...και η οικογένεια της θα βασανίζεται και η ίδια απο το μυαλό μας και μόνο!!!!

αλλά όχι σε αυτό το σημείο ...εδώ πρέπει να βρίσκεις τρόπους να σταματάς!!!

----------


## sasa14

Ωπ πρόσεξα ότι έγινα και τακτικό μέλος!!!


αντε και θαμώνας!!

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα!!
Κλεάνθη δν ήταν αυτό-όχι οτι είχε κ τεράστια διαφορά δλδ- το βρήκα να σας το βάλω αλλά το έχουν αφαιρέσει το βιντεο..
το τραγικό ήταν οτι της έλεγε ο ηλίθιος δημοσιογράφος,πχ "τώρα που έχεις ξεπεράσει τη νευρική ανορεξία σε αντιμετωπίζουν διαφορετικά?" και έβλεπες στην οθόνη ένα σκελετωμένο πλάσμα με τρομερή νευρικότητα και ήθελες να βάλεις τα κλάμματα με την υποκρισία ..
Αλεξανδρίτα παναγία μου!Φάε γρήγορα μη με τρομάζεις!
Καλά, η κοπέλα μάλλον δν έχει συναίσθηση του πώς είναι κ βγαίνει στην τηλεόραση κ μάλιστα με κοντά φορεματάκια, είναι αρρώστια ξεκάθαρα κ μάλιστα υπερανθεκτική όπως είπε κ η Αλεξ. κ μακροχρόνια..αυτοί οι γελοίοι που την βγάζουν και την παινεύουν οτι έγινε καλά πόσο ξεφτιλισμένοι είναι πια?Πάντως Αλεξανδρ. είναι πιο εύκολο πιστεύω να το ξεπεράσει ένας άνθρωπος που δν έχει σχέση με δημοσιότητα, tv, αθλητισμό .. και εγώ σκεφτόμουν να ξαναρχίσω χορο που λατρεύω αλλά τελικά θα το αναβάλλω γιατί φοβάμαι οτι θα ξανακατρακυλίσω..

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> αχ ρε κορίτσια!ποπο!γιατί την εκθέτουνε έτσι στην τηλεόραση?κρίμα.
> 
> ααααχ πρέπει να βρεθούμε να ενωθούμε να κάνουμε σπονδή μπας κ μας έρθει περίοδος.ουλαλάααουλαλααα .


αχαχαχαχα!στην επόμενη πανσέληνο κανονίζουμε συνάντηση...θα φέρω κ τα ματζούνια!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> Ωπ πρόσεξα ότι έγινα και τακτικό μέλος!!!
> 
> 
> αντε και θαμώνας


xaxaxaxaxa.εγώ έχω γίνει κ member of the day μία φορά!χαχαχαχαχαχα!
το θέμα είναι οτι συγκεκριμένη δεν αντιλαμβάνεται πόσο αδύνατη είναι όπως κ οι περισσότερες ανορεξικές ακόμα κ αν δεν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση.γιαυτό υπάρχουν οι δείκτες μσ και οι ζυγαριές και οι γύρω μας.όταν όλοι σου λένε οτι έχεις χάσει κιλά πολλά κ μοιάζεις άρρωστη τότε πρέπει μάλλον να βάλεις κάποια κιλάκια

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κλεανθη, δεν ειναι αυτο το βιντεο.
Σε αυτο που λενε τα κοριτσια ειναι παρα πολυ χειροτερη!
Και αυτο που σου τρυπαει τον εγκεφαλο ειναι πως λεει οτι το ξεπερασε!!
Ηταν πολυ αγρια κιολας στο προσωπο και καταμαυρη απο σολαριουμ!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Κλεανθη, δεν ειναι αυτο το βιντεο.
> Σε αυτο που λενε τα κοριτσια ειναι παρα πολυ χειροτερη!
> Και αυτο που σου τρυπαει τον εγκεφαλο ειναι πως λεει οτι το ξεπερασε!!
> Ηταν πολυ αγρια κιολας στο προσωπο και καταμαυρη απο σολαριουμ!


ακριβώς..το ίδιο βίντεο λέμε..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ελεγε επισης πως το ξεπερασε επειδη τη βοηθησε ο συντροφος της..

----------


## POZ

ναι..άστα να πάνε..ανοίγω τηλεόραση πολύ σπάνια κ μετά απο αυτό τη σιχάθηκα ακόμα πιο πολύ.τέλος πάντων, εμένα με ταρακούνησε άσχημα για το που θα μπορούσα να είχα φτάσει κ ελπίζω κ άλλες κοπέλες που θα το είδαν..τι να πω, μακάρι η κοπελα να συνέλθει πραγματικά κάποια στιγμή πριν να είναι αργά.

----------


## POZ

λοιπον...θα γράψω κ τα σημερινά να τα βλέπω για να μαζευτώ απο αύριο.Χτες μάλλον ήταν μόνο η προθέρμασνη.
πρωι>6 κριτσίνια καρότου, ένα γάλα
μεσημέρι>2 ποτήρια κρασί, 2 μπρουσκέτες, πατάτες τηγανητές, τζατζίκι, 3 σουτζουκάκια, 1 τυροπιτάκι τηγανητό, φέτα, πατατοκροκέτες, σαλάτα, 1 μεγάλο κομμάτι τσιζκέικ
απόγευμα>2 ποτήρια κρασί, 3 μηλοπιτάκια, μισο κομμάτι καρυδόπιτα με σοκολάτα
τώρα πίνω κακάο τίγκα στη ζάχαρη..με τις υγείες μου.

----------


## alexandrita

Από άποψη ποσότητας είσαι οκ,κανονικότατα!!!
απλώς δεν ήταν στα πλαίσια της 'υγιεινης διατροφής' αλλά σιγά τα ωά.
ο στόχος μας είναι να σταματήσουν τα βουλιμικά-εμετοί.δεν πρέπει να το ξεχνάμε αυτό ούτε στιγμή...

----------


## POZ

καλά πάει απέτυχα κ σαυτόν τον στόχο γιατί μετά συνέχισα το φαγοπότι με μπισκότα γάλα γιαούρτια...και ήταν αναπόφευκτο να μην τα βγάλω πλέον, θα έσκαγα.όχι για να γλυτωσω καμια θερμίδα αλλά για να μπορέσω να αναπνέυσω.μαλακίες κάνω.τελικά είναι πολύ εθιστικές αυτές οι "ευκολές" λύσεις.ελπίζω να μην επηρεάζεται η περίοδος μονο αυτό.μακάρι τουλάχιστον να περάσει ο επόμενος μήνας χωρίς να ξανακάνω εμετό γιατί υπερφαγικο θ ξανακάνω δν παίζει.

----------


## dwra_ed

Αυτες τις μερες απο υπερφαγικα αλλο τιποτα..Βασικα μονο οταν τρωω υδατανθρακες κανω. Τις αλλες μερες που τρωω γιαουρτακια, σαλατες, αβγουλακια, λαχανικα , ψητα κλπ ολα μια χαρα.
3ερω οτι το κλειδι για να επανερχομαι μετα απο καθε υπερφαγικο ειναι η σωστη διατροφη και δεν αγχωνομαι πια. Δεν κανω εμετο. Και του σκασμου να τρως καπου καπου, το βαρος σε μια μερα δεν επιρεαζεται.
Ουτε με νοιαζει τοσο που εβαλα καποια κιλα ενω σε αλλη περιπτωση θα ειχα παθει κριση! Το αντιθετο! Νοιωθω πιο ομορφη και μου την πεφτουν και ολοι! Πρεπει να ειμαι 45 κιλα αλλα δεν θελω να ζυγιζομαι γιατι φοβαμαι πως 2 πραγματα θα γινουν, ή θα φοβηθω οτι "γινομαι χοντρη" και απο αντιδραση -αφου "ετσι κ αλλιως γινομαι"- θα τρωω μεχρι να σκασω παλι ή θα το ραψω και θα κατεβω παλι. 
Απλα δεν θελω να τρωω υπερβολικα, γιατι μετα υποφερω απο φουσκωματα κλπ. το προτιμω πλεον απο το να κανω εμετο αλλα και αυτο δεν κανει καλο.. ο υπερσιτισμος οπως και ο υποσιτισμος αποδυναμωνει το ανοσοποιητικο.
Ασχετο τουλαχιστον να ερθει και καμμια περιοδος!

----------


## dwra_ed

Ειδα το βιντεο με την καραγιαννη! Ειναι πραγματικα σοκαριστικο. Σαν νεκρη ειναι... 

αχ αχ ΡΟΖ εφαγα και εγω μηλοπιτακια :smilegrin:

----------


## dolphin_ed

Πώ πώωω! Τρελλαίνομαι για μηλοπιτάκια και για μηλόπιτα γενικότερα. Πιστεύω ότι είναι από τα πιο υγιεινά γλυκά, αν δεν προσθέτεις σιρόπι ή παγωτό-σαντιγύ.

----------


## georginula

εγω τι να πω εδω και τριες μερες συνεχομενες !!! εγω λογω υπογλυκαιμικων επεισοδιων ξεσπαω στο μελι...ακυρο εντελωσ γιατι πριν τις βουλιμικες κρισεις ουτε να το φτυσω...μιλαμε για φρατζολες λοκληρες με ψωμι,αραβικες πιτες με μελι φρυγανιες και αλλα... τουλαχιστον ανα το εριχνα στν merenda θα το ευχαριστιομουν κιολας..αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως μετα μου βγαινει ξινο, κλαα , μιζερια, καταθλιψη...οποτε..εδω και εναν μηνα τρωω ακαταπαυστα.... και ειμια ακομα 45 κιλα περιπου με τν βοηθεια διατροφολου.οχι οτι θελω να παρω και αλλα ,ουτε να σκεφτομαι δεν θελω.... περιμενω και τν περιοδο που δεν μου εχει ερθει εδω και 4 μηνες!!! ελεος !!!ξερετε μετα αποποσο καιρο ερχετε η περιοδο αποοταν σου κοπει? εφοσον τρωω κανονικοτα και ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ μαλιστα και παιρνω και βιταμινες εδω και εναν μηνα δν θα επρεπε να μου εχει ερθει?

----------


## bouliana

έχεις πάει σε γυναικολόγο?μπορεί να σου κάνει μια εξέταση και να σου πει αν βλέπει να σου έρχεται περίοδος

----------


## georginula

βασικα δεν εχω παει σε γυναικολογο ακομα..
πηγα σε ενδοκρινολο και με εβαλε να κανω υπερηχο .πηγα προχθες και μου ειπε οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο εφοσον εχω χασει15 κιλα και οτι δεν θα αδιαθετησω συντομα γτ εχω λεπτο ενδομητριο (δεν εχω ιδεα) αλλα θα μου ερθει ...καποτε..

----------


## bouliana

mmm join the club

----------


## marmade

Από ό,τι ξέρω από ιδίαν πείρα, το θέμα με την περίοδο δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με τη διατροφή γιατί κάποια στιγμή χαπακωνόμουν με ένα κάρο βιταμίνες αλλά δεν γινοταν τίποτε. Ουσιαστικά βασικό ρόλο παίζει το ποσοστό λίπους που έχεις και ηβμυκή σου μάζα στην παραγωγή των οιστρογόνων που θα σου φέρουν την περίοδο. Για να καταλάβεις εμένα κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα οιστρογόνα μου δεν είναι τόσο όσα απαιτείται και για αυτό δεν αδιαθετώ. Τα ωοθυλάκια δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να ωριμάσουν και έτσι εκφυλίζονται και δεν πέφτουν στη μήτρα. Σε έπρηξα; Το έχω ψάξει τόσο το θέμα που νομίζω ότι το ξέρω καλύτερα από φοιτητές της ιατρικής

----------


## marmade

είδα που σχολιάσατε την συνέντευξη της νανάς καραγιάννη. Το είδα και εγώ και μαίστα εντελώς τυχαία γιατί τη συγκεκρθιμένη εκπομπή δεν τη βλέπω.............καλά τρελάθηκα και στενοχωρήθηκα γιατί από τη στιγμή που βγήκε στη δημοσιότητα το πρόβλημά της τη συμπόνεσα και την ένιωσα και πολύ κοντά μου. Χαιρόμουν ότα ντην έβλεπα να εμφανίζεται σε εκπομπές γιατί πράγματι φαινόταν να πηγαίνει καλύτερα, είχε αερχίσει να ομορφαίνει παλι και έδινε την εντύπωση ότι είχε αλλάξει κάπως η κατάσταση. Τώρα πραγματικά ήταν σαν ζωντανή νεκρή.Ήταν και αυτό το αποκρουστικό μαύρο χρώμα και το μακιγιάζ τόσο έντονο, σαν καρικατούρα έδειχνε η κοπέλα. Βούρκωσα αλήθεια σας λέω. Και η πλάκα ήταν με το βλάκα που της έπαιρνε τη συνέντευξη που της είπε πως τώρα το ξεπέρασε και όλα είναι μια χαρά....ήθελε και τα έλεγε άραγε ή δουλευόμαστε όλοι μαζί;;μακάρι το κορίτσι να ξανασυνέλθει

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και μετα σχολιαζαν στο πανελ ολοι πως ειναι μια χαρα.. και ολα τελεια.. και ξεπερασε το προβλημα της και ειναι πιο δυνατη απο ποτε..
Ελεος απλα!!!!!!!

----------


## marmade

δεν ζουμε τελικά στον κόσμο της υποκρισίας;; το άλλο; Ακούς σε ρεπορτάζ ή διαβάζεις για κάποια που αδυνάτισε και λένε: 'ανανεωμένη και απαλαγμένη από χ κιλά' ακόμη και αν πρόκειται για κάποια που δεν είχε ανάγκη να αδυνατίσει, όπως ήταν η Καλομοίρα, που το κοριτσάκι αδύνατο ήταν γιατί δηλαδή έπρεπε να χάσει τόσα πολλά κιλά. Γιατί δηλαδή ομορφιά και αδυνάτισμα πάνε τόσο πολύ πακέτο.... αυτά έβλεπα και εγώ πιτσιρίκα και έπεσα στη λούμπα....όποτε έπεφτα νούμερο στο τζιν χοροπήδαγα το βλαμένο από τη χαρά μου...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aαα!
Τωρα που το θυμηθηκα και το εφερε η συζητηση..
Αυτες οι διδυμες που ειναι στο super star?
Oι αδελφες Ραντη!
Ειδα μια απ'τις 2 προχθες στην εκπομπη και ειναι παιδια σε τραγικο σημειο..
Παρα παρα πολυ αδυνατη!http://www.tlife.gr/Article/FN/0-77-6085.html
Η δειξια νομιζω αλλα πολυ πιο αδυνατη!!!

----------


## marmade

έχεις δίκιο και εγώ το πρόσεξα, ήταν και πριν αλλά όχι τόσο πολύ ρε παιδί μου. έχει παραγίνει το κακό τελικά στη show biz και όσο και να λένε ότι έχει γίνει μία στροφή και έχουν αλλάξει τα πρότυπα, τελικά όλα μπαρούφες είναι

----------


## loustam

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες το φαγητό μου έχει γίνει και πάλι εμμονή. Έχω πάρα πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο και βαριέμαι και ίσως να φταίει αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν εντάσσω δραστηριότητες στην ημέρα μου, κάποιες τις ακυρώνω για να φάω, ή επειδή έχω φάει πολύ και νιώθω φουσκωμένη και επίσης αποφεύγω να δω ανθρώπους που έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να δω από ντροπή που έχω παχύνει... 
ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΠΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

κεμένα έχει κολλήσει η ζυγαριά παρόλο που συνεχίζω τις προσπάθειές μου ,κανένας δεν έχει αντιληφθεί που έχω χάσει 4 κιλά ενώ όλοι το πρόσεξαν οταν τα είχα πάρει.αλλά κ η απογοήτευση είναι μες το πρόγραμμα.η απογοήτευση κ η κούραση δείχνει οτι αυτό που κάνουμε αποδίδει.πάντως ρε συ ,πως έχεις παχίνει αφού βλέπω οτι ο δείκτης σου έχει πέσει αρκετά.?ξεκίνα μποτέ.εμένα η αποτρίχωση μου διώχνει την υπερένταση το άγχος κ την νευρικότητα όσο και μια πίτσα σπεσιαλ.επίσης κάνω κάθε τρεις κ λίγο μάσκες τις apivita.κ μάσκες μαλλιών.

----------


## marmade

Είμαι σε μία φάση πανικού!!!! κάποιος μ...προσπαθεί να με μετακινήσει στη δουλειά σε άλλο τμήμα όπου θα είμαι μόνη μου και θα φορτωθώ τις απίστευτες ευθύνες χωρίς να του έχω κάνει τίποτε ρε γ.......Τα έχω παίξει και προσπαθώ με νύχια και με δόντια να μην καταβροχθίσω ό,τι έχω στο συρτάρι του γραφείου......δεν το πιστεύω ότι κάποιος προσπαθεί να μου αναστατώσει τη ζωή κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο.....χωρίς να του έχω κάνει τίποτε.....πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να ηρεμώ και να ξεαγχώνομαι στα επαγγελματικά άντε πάλι τα ίδια....συγνώμη που σας πρήζω αλλά ψάχνω να βρω συμπαράσταση

----------


## Ava_ed

Μπορεί να μην είναι κάτι προσωπικό, αλλά απλά κάποιος με μεγάλο μέσο. Ηρέμησε. Πάρε βαθιές ανάσες. Όλες οι αναποδιές για τους ανθρώπους είναι. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να φας τα πάντα. Δεν θα πετύχεις τίποτε με αυτό. Θα προσθέσεις στο πρόβλημά σου και ένα δεύτερο. Αν μπορείς, βγες για δέκα λεπτά έξω να πάρεις καθαρό αέρα. Κι έπειτα, ακόμα δεν ξέρεις τίποτα θετικά, οπότε, ηρέμησε..

----------


## marmade

έχεις δίκιο για το ότι κάποιος μεσολάβησε, δεν ξέρω βέβαια ποιός και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν υποψιάζομαι τίποτε γιατί σαν καλός μ... τόσα χρόνια κοιτάζω να έχω καλές σχέσεις με όλους ακόμη και αν αυτό σημαίνει πως βγαίνω το θύμα ή φορτώνομαι ευθύνες ή τη σαβούρα για πολλά πράγματα. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που γίνομαι τούρμπο. ΤΙ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΩ!!!! Έχω που έχω χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, συμβαίνουν και κάτι τέτοια και φτάνω στα τάρταρα.....πάντως έχεις δίκιο και για κάτι άλλο.......ότι χρειάζομαι λίγο αέρα....ακόμη και αν αυτός είναι ο αέρας του κέντρου της Αθήνας γιατί δουλεύω και σε μία υπέροχη γειτονιά....το κακό είναι ότι για τη ώρα κάτι τέτοιο αποκλείεται

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> κεμένα έχει κολλήσει η ζυγαριά παρόλο που συνεχίζω τις προσπάθειές μου ,κανένας δεν έχει αντιληφθεί που έχω χάσει 4 κιλά ενώ όλοι το πρόσεξαν οταν τα είχα πάρει.αλλά κ η απογοήτευση είναι μες το πρόγραμμα.η απογοήτευση κ η κούραση δείχνει οτι αυτό που κάνουμε αποδίδει.πάντως ρε συ ,πως έχεις παχίνει αφού βλέπω οτι ο δείκτης σου έχει πέσει αρκετά.?ξεκίνα μποτέ.εμένα η αποτρίχωση μου διώχνει την υπερένταση το άγχος κ την νευρικότητα όσο και μια πίτσα σπεσιαλ.επίσης κάνω κάθε τρεις κ λίγο μάσκες τις apivita.κ μάσκες μαλλιών.


Bouliana για το beaute έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Έχω κι εγώ κάποιες τέτοιες αναλαμπές που αρχίζω τα μαντζούνια και τις κρέμες και αμέσως νιώθω όμορφη, ανανεωμένη. Καλά η apivita ζει από εμένα. Δεν το συζητώ... Στα κιλά κι εγώ κολλημένη είμαι και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα χειμωνιάτικα ρούχα έχουν στενέψει επικίνδυνα. Κυκλοφορώ και με ποδήλατο στην πόλη και μόνο φόρμες μπορώ να βάλω για να κινούμαι άνετα. Τα υπόλοιπα φοβάμαι ότι θα γίνει το μεγάλο μπαμ και θα τρέχω να αγοράσω παντελόνι να βάλω. Το χειρότερο είναι όμως ότι έχω στο μυαλό μου συνέχεια λιχουδιές, μπαίνω στον πειρασμό και επειδή μετά έχω υπερσυμπληρώσει τις θερμίδες τις ημέρας ( 3000+) δεν τρώω το κανονικό φαγητό μου με τα συστατικά του και όλα τα σχετικά. Εκεί που τα πήγαινα καλά, τώρα πάλι τα έχω ψιλοσκατώσει. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνειδητοποιώ ότι δεν έχω απαλλαγεί από την εμμονή όπως είχα φτάσει να πιστεύω ένα μήνα πριν.

----------


## bouliana

ναι αλλά θα απαλλαγείς κάποια στιγμή.μην το βάζεις κάτω.τι ωραία που μπορείς κ κυκλοφορείς με ποδήλατο.!!!!ζηλεύω.κάποτε ήμουν κεγώ για ένα μικρό διάστημα σε μια πόλη που κυκλοφορούσαμε όλοι με ποδήλατα.πόσο μου έχει λείψει!

----------


## loustam

Κάντο! Αν σου αρέσει κάντο! Όπου και αν είσαι φαντάζομαι θα μπορείς να βρεις έναν τρόπο... Εγώ το ποδήλατο δεν το αποχωρίζομαι, όπου και να είμαι... Σιχαίνομαι το αυτοκίνητο με τα παρελκόμενά του... Αααααααχ, θα απαλλαγώ ρε γαμώτο? Μου αρέσει το άτιμο το φαγί... Bouliana σε θαυμάζω τόσο πολύ που έχεις ισορροπήσει τόσο καλά όλους αυτούς τους μήνες! Από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεται πόσο καλά διαβασμένη και συνειδητοποιημένη είσαι. Ας ισορροπήσω κι εγώ και ας έχω και 5 κιλάκια παραπάνω.

----------


## bouliana

κοίτα πως το σκέφτομαι.όσο λες δεν είμαι ισορροπημένη ,δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω ,δεν είμαι ικανή μπλα μπλα μπλα,τόσο χειροτερεύει το πράμα. όσο δείχνεις μια μικρή συμπάθεια στον εαυτό σου η κατάσταση σίγουρα βελτιώνεται έστω κ ψεύτικα στην αρχή ,απλά μετά όσο βλέπεις οτι ίσως έχεις την ικανότητα, η συμπάθεια κ η εμπιστοσύνη μεγαλώνει.
δεν είμαι ισορροπημένη.απλά από εκεί που μισούσα τον εαυτό μου,άρχισα να τον αντιπαθώ,μετά να τον αντέχω κ τώρα αρχίζω να τον συμπαθώ.κ αυτό με βοηθάει σιγά σιγά να πιστεύω οτι μπορώ να ξεφύγω.

όσο για το ποδήλατο,έχεις δίκιο απλά εδώ η κίνηση ,ο τρόπος που οδηγούν ,τα καυσαέρια,δεν δίνουν κίνητρο.μπορώ να το πάρω απλά κ να πάω κάπου εκτός πόλης ή στην παραλία να κόβω βόλτες πάνω κάτω .. κ αυτό κάτι είναι απλά έχω σιχαθεί να οδηγώ πια.βαριέμαι απίστευτα κ όμως πρέπει να το κάνω κάθε μέρα αρκετά συχνά.επειδή όμως δεν μπορώ να πάρω σοφέρ δεν έχω κ άλλη λύση .χιχι

----------


## POZ

είμαι σπίτι και ψήνω μπισκότα παρμεζάνας για μια μίνι συγκέντρωση που θα κάνουμε άυριο...στην αρχή ήμουν οκ..μετά άρχισα να τσιμπάω απτο ταψί δήθεν να δω αν γίνονται καλά...έπειτα ενώ έιμαι επίτηδες πολύ καλά φαγωμένη, το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα είναι να τα κατασπαρ'αξω όλα κ να φτιάξω καινούργια..και μετά να φάω και ότι βρω κ να τα βγάλω..έχω αρχίσει πάλι τα ίδια..ας κρατηθώ να μην κάνω άλλη μαλακία δν θα το αντέξω..

----------


## sasa14

ροζουλα 
όχι εμέτό σε παρακαλώ μην κάνεις !!!


μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου!!

πάλι θα πονάει το στομάχι σου και θα νιώθεις απαίσια!!

----------


## POZ

ήδη απαίσια αισθάνομαι γιατί κάποια απο την πρώτη δόση που μ ψιλοάρπαξαν τα τσάκισα ήδη...καμιά 15αριά κομμάτια..

----------


## loustam

να μην αισθάνεσαι απαίσια... απλά αν νιώθεις χορτάτη προσπάθησε να μην το φτάσεις στα άκρα ώστε να αναγκαστείς να τα βγάλεις. αυτό που πρέπει να ριζωθεί πολύ πολύ πολύ βαθειά μέσα μας είναι ότι ο εμετός ΔΕΝ υπάρχει. Όπως ΔΕΝ υπάρχει για τόσους και τόσους ανθρώπους γύρω μας. Οπότε οι ποσότητες που τρώμε θα πρέπει να τις αντέχουμε κιόλας...
Ελπίζω να είχαν μεγάλη επιτυχία τα μπισκοτάκια σου, και όταν βρεις χρόνο γράψε μας και την συνταγή για να μην τα πληρώνουμε χρυσά στους φούρνους... :wink2:

----------


## POZ

τελικά τοριξα στο ψωμί με βούτυρο.κοντά μια φρατζόλα.τώρα είμαι να σκάσω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να μην τα βγάλω.αλλά όπως και νάχει πάλι τα ίδια.και αύριο πάλι δν γίνεται να αποφύγω το πολύ φαί.και σε όλη μου τη ζωή αποδω κ πέρα θα πρέπει να παλεύω να μην κάνω εμετούς και κουρ'αστηκα παρα πολύ που δν τα καταφέρνω που πραγματικά αυτή τη στιγμή δν με νοιάζει οτι κ να γίνει.νιώθω πραγματικά ανίκανη να λειτουργήσω φυσιολογικά όπως παλιά.όσο είμαι σχετικά απομονωμένη είμαι οκ, τώρα αυτές τις μέρες που έχουν προκύψει πόσες γιορτές , γενέθλια κτλ έχω πάθει πανικό και έχω κάνει ένα σωρό βουλιμικά.τελικά ακόμα μια φορά υπερεκτίμησα τις δυνάμεις μου και πίστεψα πως μπορώ να ξαναγίνω φυσιολογική τόσο έυκολα αλλά δεν..μια ζωή προβληματική πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση.

----------


## sasa14

ροζ πως είσαι καλύτερα τωρα??

----------


## POZ

καλύτερα όχι..συνέχισα να τρώω και μετά τα έβγαλα για να φάω και πίτσα.θλιβερό τελείως το ξέρω.δν μπορώ ούτε να με λυπηθώ πλέον.τέλος πάντων, απο Παρασκευή που θα ξεμπερδέψω με τα φαγοπότια θα μαζευτώ κ ελπίζω κ να ηρεμήσω.ας πάρω και 2 κιλά στην τελική, προτιμότερο απαυτή τη μιζέρια.γενικά όταν παρατρώω με τρίτους το φχαριστιέμαι κ το θεωρώ υγιές, όταν μπουκώνω μόνη μου πανικοβάλομαι κ κάνω μαλακίες.σευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον..

----------


## alexandrita

Υπαρχει εινα ρητο Ροζ που λεει "Aut viam inveniam aut faciam" δηλαδη either i will find a way, or I will make one.

Μην απογοητευεσαι,θα βρεις τον τροπο να ξεφυγεις...

----------


## POZ

αυτές τις μέρες παράφαγα κ παραήπια.αλλά όσα συναισθήματα κ αν κατάπια , πάλι βγήκαν στην επιφάνεια με το που έμεινα μόνη μου.πλεον τρώω κανονικά, δν μετράω θερμίδες, βαρέθηκα, κουράστηκα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει πια.αλλά η βουλιμία είναι συνήθεια πλέον, όπως το τσιγάρο, είναι νευρική αντίδραση ή κάτι τέτοιο , άλλοι το κάνουν απο ανία, εγώ για να πάψω να σκέφτομαι, κάθε φορά που το κάνω πλέον, νιώθω οτι μου δίνω οτι πραγματικά αξίζω, σαν καταστροφική κάθαρση.έχω κλείσει 2 ώρες σαν φυτό σε έναν καναπέ κοιτάζω τη βροχή, καπνίζω και προσπαθώ να βρω κάτι που να έχει απομείνει για να πιαστώ κ να αντλήσω δύναμη.και όταν κάποια στιγμή ένιωσα τα συναισθήματα να με πνίγουν, το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα ΄΄ηταν να φάω και να τα βγάλω, όχι γιατι πεινάω αλλά για να αποσπάσω τη σκέψη μου σε κάτι άλλο.τελικά είναι σαν τον αλκοολισμό.Ευτυχώς δεν είχα κουράγιο ούτε να σηκωθώ, πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να αντιμετωπίσω όλα τα φαντασματα του παρελθόντος , είναι καιρός να πάψω να κρύβομαι πίσω απτο δάχτυλό μου και πίσω απο τη ταμπέλα της βουλιμικής..δεν με γεμίζει ούτε κ αυτό πια.και όσο κ αν ακουστεί τρελό, λυπάμαι, γιατί συνήθησα να θολώνω τα συναισθήματα μου με φαί κ αλκοόλ και φοβάμαι την πραγματικότητα πια...

----------


## alexandrita

Ροζουλα μου!!!!!!!!
ειμαι χαλια κι εγω...
καπως ετσι κυλουν οι μερες... στα 27 μου....
και θα ερθει μια μερα-που τη φοβαμαι πολυ,αλλα θα ερθει και θα μου αξιζει-που θα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι σπαταλισα ετσι τα νιατα μου και τη ζωη μου.αλλα θα ειναι πραγματικα αργα.
"δευτερη ζωη δεν εχει"

----------


## POZ

και εγώ το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια αυτό ρε γμτ.Έχω χάσει την ανεμελιά μου τελείως...εντάξει καλή η φιλοσοφία, αλλά έχω παραιτηθεί εντελώς απο τη ζωή, σπρώχνω τις μέρες βιαστικά, λες και μου έχει τάξει κανείς οτι τα καλύτερα με περιμένουν τον τάδε μήνα της τάδε χρονιάς΄κ βιάζομαι να έρθουν..έτσι παθητικά , 3 χρόνια τώρα.Θεατής.Αλλά απο την άλλη δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστώ με καταστάσεις κ ανθρώπους που δεν με ΕΜΠΝΕΟΥΝ.Είμαι δύσκολη..Η ανάλωση είναι παρωδικά καταπραυντική αλλά πάλι στο μηδέν είμαι τελικά.Δν θέλω να γίνομαι αγνώμων , έχω υγεία(σχεδόν) κ αρκετούς ανθρώπους κ κάποια ονειράκια, αλλά ξέρεις τι λείπει?Το χρώμα.Η χαρά.Η αβίαστη χαρά, χωρίς αλκοόλ.Ο ενθουσιασμός.Κάποτε το βίωσα αυτό στο ζενίθ, και ας ήταν αυταπάτη, απο τότε είμαι ανάπηρη συναισθηματικά και απότι μου επισημαίνουν κ οι γύρω μου, έχω κάνει την αυτοκατασροφή, τέχνη κ τρόπο ζωής!Δεν ξέρω..τελικά ίσως είμαι ψιλοπειραγμένη κ προτιμώ το "ψιλοπειραγμένη" απτο "υπερευαίσθητη", που τελικά μόνο πλεονέκτημα δν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί..

----------


## nat_ed

ΟΠΩΣ ακριβωστο λες ..νομιζω οτι ειμαι εγω αυτη που τα γραφει!!στην αυταπατη κ στο ψεμα ζω...κ ολα αυτα γιατι ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ απο 47 κιλα να γινω 50!!δεν μου επιτρεπω να φαω αηδιες κ αμα φαω...ξερεισ πολυ καλα που τρεχω!!αλλα επειδη μονο ετσι γεμιζωτο μυαλο μου κ ικανοποιουμαι τρελα τα τρωω μεχρι σκασμου κ μετα τα βγαζω!! αλλα το πηρα αποφαση. θα προσπαθησω να βρω αλλου τη χαρα της ζωης κ οχι στο υπερβολικο φαγητο

----------


## POZ

έτσι είναι, έχουμε παραπάνω κοινά στην ψυχολογία μας απότι πιστεύουμε..είναι η εύκολη λύση, σαν ναρκωτικό που υπάρχει παντού κ αν το ανακαλύψεις δύσκολα ξεκολλάς.εγώ πάλι έφαγα τώρα χωρίς να πεινάω.έτσι, γιατί βαρέθηκα να καπνίζω.Διάβασα οτι είσαι παντρεμένη νομίζω..καλά ο σύντροφός σου δν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα?Πώς γίνεται αυτό?Και στο σπίτι, κ σε ταβέρνες, κ με παρέες..εσύ τρέχεις στην τουαλλέτα?Κ εγώ πολλές φορές αν έχω παραφάει κ είμαι έξω σκέφτομαι να το κάνω αλλά απλά το σκέφτομαι, δν θα ρίσκαρα να γίνει καμία στραβή..δν αξίζει, μια φορά στο πατρικό μου το έκανα κ με κατάλαβαν..(μάλλον ούτε κ αυτό δν είμαι ικανή να κάνω σωστά..)

----------


## POZ

και για να σου κάνω και την ερώτηση μπαλαντερ της τελευταίας χρονιάς:(, επειδή έχουμε ίδιο ύψος, με 47 κιλά κ εμετούς έχεις περίοδο κανονική?

----------


## bouliana

ροζ εγώ στη θέση σου αν ήμουν θα πήγαινα σε έναν καλό διατροφολόγο παράλληλα με ενδοκρινολόγο.αυτό χρειάζεσαι.έναν άνθρωπο να σου δώσει τις κατάλληλες τροφές,να σου κάνει τις κατάλληλες μετρήσεις.κ να σε παρακολουθεί συχνά.κάντο αυτό κ δεν θα χάσεις.θα γλιτώσεις πολύ χρόνο, κ θα αρχίσεις να τα βλέπεις όλα πιο θετικά.γιατί κ μόνο θα κάνεις κάτι για το καλό σου.μην φοβάσαι να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό που έχεις. πάρε μια αναπνοή βαθιά κ κάντο.μακάρι τόσα χρόνια να είχα κάποιον να με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω πράματα που με πήραν τόσα χρόνια να μάθω.τουλάχιστον για την διατροφή.

----------


## marmade

κορίτσια μπορώ να απαντήσω και εγώ στο ερώτημα μπαλαντέρ. είμαι 45 κιλά με ύψος 1,65 και βουλιμική.ΟΧΙ δεν έχω περίοδο εδώ και κάτι χρόνια.Σημειώνω δε ότι έχω κάνει ένα μωράκι και αυτό με εξωσωματική. Ώρες ώρες κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι πόσα χρήματα θα είχα εξοικονομήσει αν δεν ήμουν τόσο ψυχικά άρρωστη. Βάλε όλα τα χρήματα για οδοντιάτρους (σφραγίσματα, γέφυρες, θήκες, απονευρώσεις), συμπληρώματα διατροφής, φαγητά και γλυκά που καταλήγουν στην τουαλέτα, ρεύμα για μαγείρεμα φαγητού που καταλήγει στην τουαλέτα και last but not least μία -ευτυχώς μόνο μία- εξωσωματική γονιμοποίηση. Θα είχα ένα βιβλιάριο με πολύ σεβαστό ποσό μέσα. Στο μεταξύ ήθελα να μοιραστώ κάτι μαζί σας. Οι άλλοι λένε ότι είμαι πολύ αδύνατη εγώ πάλι όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη μου νομίζω ότι είμαι κανονική. Κάποιες φορές όμως όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη σαν να βλέπω με άλλο τρόπο τον εαυτό μου και ξαφνικά διαπιστώνω ότι πράγματι είμαι πολύ αδύνατη. Από την άλλη όταν κοιτάω τον εαυτό μου σε φωτογραφίες. Λέω: καλά έτσι είμαι, χριστέ μου είμαι πολύ αδύνατη!!!!!!!!!Νιώθω ότι είναι σαν να βλέπω έναν άλλο άνθρωπο.Μήπως είμαι τελικά λίγο ασταθής; με ψιλοφοβίζει.....

----------


## bouliana

πιστεύω οτι πολλές κοπέλες με λίγα κιλά,φτάνει να δουν τον εαυτότους δίπλα σε κάποιον με ιδανικό για αυτές σώμα για να καταλάβουν οτι είναι όντως αδύνατες.
marmade από την μία είναι εμψυχωτικό που μπόρεσες κ έκανες παιδάκι από την άλλη κ η εξωσωματική δεν είναι κ ότι πιο εύκολο.θέλω να προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ τώρα για να μπορώ αργότερα όταν θα το θέλω, να μπορώ να κάνω παιδί όσο πιο εύκολα γίνεται.να σώσω οτι προλαβαίνω δηλαδή.

----------


## POZ

βουλιάνα μου αυτή την περίοδο που δν δουλεύω τα οικονομικά μου είναι σε μαύρα χάλια, δν περισσεύουν για διατροφολόγο , ενδοκρινολόγο κτλ και ότι βάζω στην άκρη το χαλάω σε εξόδους με τους φίλους μου κάτι που στερήθηκα πολύ τον τελευτ.χρόνο.Εχω σκοπό όμως όταν πιάσω δουλειά να το κάνω αυτό που λες γιατί πολλές φορές μόνη μου πελαγώνω κ χρειάζομαι την ασφάλεια ενός ειδικού.Απο την άλλη τα κιλά μου είναι οκ πλεον, μου το διαβεβαίωσε κ η γυναικολόγος, και όλοι οι γύρω μου και το βλέπω- δυστυχώς -και απο τα ρούχα μου.Εγώ πάλι έχω πάθει το άλλο.Εχω μείνει με την εντύπωση οτι είμαι ακόμα 43 κιλά και έχω περιθώρια , νομίζω μερικές φορές οτι είμαι κοκκαλιάρα αλλά το οτι με βλέπω στον καθρέφτη κανονική είναι ψευδαίσθηση της ανορεξίας.Λες κ δν θέλω να πιστέψω οτι πάχυνα..αφού αναγκάστηκα να ρωτήσω την μάνα μου(η οποία πλέον με παρατηρεί λεπτομερώς) πώς φαίνομαι, και όταν μου είπε οτι έχω γεμίσει επιτέλους και έχω επανέλθει απτο χάλι που ήμουν, έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη..ευτυχώς όχι για πολύ.

----------


## bouliana

σιγά σιγά όλα θα διορθωθούν.κ τα οικονομικά σου,κ θα αρχίσει να σαρέσει ο εαυτός σου,κ θα βελτιώσεις κ την διατροφή σου.μόνο σκέψου όμορφα για τον εαυτό σου.μην είστε τόσο drama queens ρε κορίτσια.ότι κ να περνάτε η αισιόδοξη σκέψη μόνο βοηθάει.(τα λέω σε σας να τα ακούω κεγώ έτσι)

----------


## marmade

πράγματι αισιόδοξες σκέψεις και μόνο αισιόδοξες γιατί διαφορετικά δεν βρίσκεις τη δύναμη για να προσπαθήσεις....και εγώ παρά τη μαυρίλα που συνήθως με διακατέχει δεν μπορώνα μη βλέπω και τα θαύματα που γίνονται γύρω μου. Γιατί για μένα το ότι κατάφερα να κάνω το παιδάκι μου με την πρώτη εξωσωματική ενώ δεν είχα για χρόνια περίοδο έιναι ένα θαύμα και όλα τελικά μπορούν να συμβούν.....

----------


## alexandrita

Ροζ,
μολις πηρα αποτελεσματα απο ορμονικες.
χαλια μου φαινονται.και μεχρι να τις δει ο γυναικολογος μου ψαχνοντας βρηκα αυτο

http://www.drmetaxas.gr/woman12.php

και μαλιστα πολλες αναφορες σε αμηνορροια 'υποθαλαμικης' αιτιολογιας, οπως λεγεται.

----------


## nat_ed

γεια σας κ παλι! δεν μπορω να μπαινω συχνα για να μη με δει ο αντρας μου..ναι δεν εχει καταλαβει τπτ. ξερει οτι αμα φαω πολυ ποναει το στομαχι μου αλλα τοσα χρονια δεν μ'εχει "πιασει".αν με πιασει να κανω εμετο θα πωπως κατι με πειραξε.ναι κρυβομαι πολυ καλα,κ τι εγινε;ντρεπομαι πολυ για ολα αυτα!! περιοδο δεν ειχα κανονικη οταν ειχα φτασει 42κιλα . τοτε νομιζα οτι θα ημουν ευτυχισμενη αλλα τελικα ηταν η χειροτερη περιοδος της ζωης μου...
μαλωνα με ολους για να τρωω, ολοι μετραγανε τις μπουκιες μου κ με πιεζανε..κ ο αντρας μου,μου ειχε πει οτιι θα με χωριζε γιατι δεν θελει μια αρρωστη διπλα του!!αρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να του το πω τπτ αλλα θελω να βρω τη δυναμη να τα ξεπερασω ολα αυτα σαν να ηταν ο πιο ασχημος εφιαλτης μου...
ναι τωρα στα47 κιλα αισθανομαι φυσιολογικη κ ομορφη αλλα δεν θελωνα παχυνω αλλο κ αυτο ειναι που φοβαμαι κ αρχιζω παλι τους εμετους.

----------


## maria_p_40

καλησπέρα κι από μένα.
Εδώ κι 6 μέρες που η γιατρός σταμάτησε να μου χορηγεί ένα απ'τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μου (wellbutrin) πήρα πάλι την κάτω βόλτα... έβαλα σχεδόν 2,5 κιλά, παρότι οι εμετοί και τα καθαρτικά συνεχίζονται αμείωτα. 
Κουράστηκα μ'αυτό τον εφιάλτη. Βαρέθηκα αυτή τη μάχη. Γιατί περί μάχης πρόκειται. Μάχη να νικήσω το φαγητό, τα κιλά, το δείκτη της ζυγαριάς, μιας και δεν κατάφερα να νικήσω ως γυναίκα, ως σύζυγος, ως φοιτήτρια, ως φίλη, ως μητέρα (αλοίμονο αν ισχύει κι αυτό...) ως, ως, ως... απανωτές ήττες ζωής, που προσπαθώ να τις αντισταθμίσω με ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΝΙΚΗ. Τη νίκη επί του φαγητού. 
Μια απέλπιδα, ανόητη προσπάθεια να γίνω ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος επί γης που θα ζήσει χωρίς ενέργεια, χωρίς θερμίδες, χωρίς την ανάγκη τροφής, χωρίς εξάρτηση φαγητού... Τι ανόητη που είμαι στα 44 μου χρόνια, αλήθεια! Τόσο ανόητη, που δεν θα ήθελα ποτέ να δει η κόρη μου αυτά που γράφω και νιώθω, γιατί θα γελούσε χλευαστικά και ειρωνικά...

Έρχονται στιγμές που θέλω να εξαϋλωθώ, να εξαφανιστώ, να μην υπάρχω... Γι'αυτό λαχταρώ τις μέρες της ανορεξίας. Ήταν μέρες ανυπαρξίας, που μπορούσαν να οδηγήσουν στην ελαχιστοποίηση, στο μηδενισμό και στο τέλος...Τι νόημα έχει να σκέφτομαι: "Πρέπει να σταθώ όρθια για τη μικρή! Πρέπει να μηδενίσω κοντέρ, να φορέσω το καλύτερο χαμόγελο, να σηκώσω ψηλά το κεφάλι για κείνη..." Αφού όλα αυτά ΔΕΝ πηγάζουν μέσα απ'την ψυχή μου, τελικά... Η ψυχή μου, βαθιά-βαθιά, είναι μάλλον νεκρή εδώ και πολύ-πολύ καιρό... σαν μια μαριονέτα που κρέμεται από αόρατα σχοινιά, που άγεται και φέρεται άνευ σκοπού...

Συγνώμη για το μακρόσυρτο μελό. Αποσύρομαι στο καβούκι μου.-

----------


## Ava_ed

Μαρία μου, θα ήταν άραγε μάταιο να σου υπενθυμίσω όσα κέρδισες? Εγώ πάντως θα προσπαθήσω. Η μάχη έχει και ήττες και νίκες. Συνήθως υπερτερούν αριθμητικά οι ήττες, αλλά υπάρχουν και λίγες νίκες για να μας τονώνουν το ηθικό. Έκανες στη ζωή σου κάποιες προσπάθειες, άξιες λόγου.
Ας τις πάρουμε μία μία: Σπούδασες ή τουλάχιστον προσπάθησες, γιατί υποτιμάς τη μόρφωσή σου? Υπάρχουν γύρω μας δεκάδες νέοι άνθρωποι, αγράμματοι, που δεν είναι σε θέση ούτε την υπογραφή τους να βάλουν. Στην εποχή μας. Παντρεύτηκες. Τι σημασία έχει αν τελικά χώρισες? Προσπάθησες, αλλά σε νίκησε η στατιστική. Το ξέρεις πως τρεις στους πέντε γάμους καταλήγουν σε διαζύγιο?
Έχεις μία διατροφική διαταραχή. Ε, και? Η πρώτη είσαι ή η τελευταία? Προσπαθείς, αυτό έχει σημασία και τέλος,
Έχεις ένα παιδί, που δίνει νόημα στη ζωή σου. Λίγο το' χεις? Για ρίξε μια ματιά γύρω σου, να δεις τι θησαυρό έχεις στα χέρια σου.
Είσαι 44 ετών, ζωντανή και γερή. Γιατί όχι και πιο αισιόδοξη? Τώρα τελευταία περνώ κρίση αισιοδοξίας. Τα τελευταία χρόνια ζούσα στην απομόνωση, τρώγοντας και κλαίγοντας τη μοίρα μου. Βέβαια, ακόμη και εκείνη τη σκοτεινή περίοδο της ζωής μου, δεν έχασα την ικανότητά μου να χαίρομαι τη ζωή, απλώς οι συνθήκες δεν ήταν ευνοικές για μένα. Τώρα, όμως, λες και σηκώθηκε ξαφνικά από μπροστά μου ένα πέπλο και θέλω να ζήσω, όμορφα, όπως μου αξίζει με αυτά που έχω στα χέρια μου, πολλά ή λίγα, μικρά ή μεγάλα.
Σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι με το φαγητό, τελικά δεν έχει την αξία που του δίνουμε. Σημασία έχει η προσπάθεια να αλλάξουμε τη ζωή μας, να την κάνουμε ομορφότερη, απλούστερη και πιο ποιοτική. Και όταν συμβεί αυτό, να δεις που ξαφνικά το φαγητό θα μικρύνει ως έννοια στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## POZ

πωπω έχω σαλτάρει απο την κλεισούρα δεν αντέχω άλλο:mad::mad::mad:
Αλεξανδρίτα τι βλέπεις χάλια δλδ?Προγεστερόνη αν σου βγήκε χαμηλή είναι φυσιολογικό.Τα υπόλοιπα προλακτίνες κτλ δν είναι οκ?Πηγαινε τα στον γυναικολόγο να σου πει αυτός γιατί μόνες μας τζάμπα αγχωνώμαστε κ τελικά τα πράγματα τις περισσότερες φορές είναι απελπιστικά απλά!

----------


## marmade

maria p καταρχήν μία μεγάλη μεγάλη αγκαλιά...από κάποιον που σε καταλαβαίνει τόσο πολύ όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι. έχω πάντα την εντύπωση τα διατροφικά είναι για νέα κοριτσάκια που δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως η ζωή και η αλήθεια δεν βρίσκονται στο μέγεθος του τζιν. Εγώ είμαι αισίως 32, παντρεμένη και με ένα παιδάκι και θεωρώ ανεπίτρεπτο το να εξακολουθώ να ζυγίζομαι με τέτοια μανία και να μετράω τα γραμμάρια. ΓΥρίζω στο σπίτι από τη δουλειά και τρέχω να προλάβω (ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ) να φάω το πιο παχυντικό τόστ και την πιο μαγάλη σοκολάτα και ταυτόχρονα να κάνω και τις δουλειές του σπιτιού πριν γυρίσει το μωρό από το σπίτι της μάνας μου...Και φυσικά προειμένου να μην το πάρει είδηση ο άντρας μου έχω βρει τις απίστευτες κρυψώνες και οργανώνω παραστάσεις ολόκληρες. 2-3 φορές στα χρόνια που είμαστε μαζί κάτι υποψιάστηκε αλλά έχω αρνηθεί τα πάντα τόσο σθεναρά που μέχρι ώρας δεν έχει αποδείξεις. Ντρέπομαι τόσο πολύ! ντρέπομαι ακόμη και όταν περπατάω στο δρόμο και τα σέφτομαι γιατί νιώθω ότι οι περαστικοί διαβάζουν τις σκέψεις μου. Όμως μπορούμε να δώσουμε η μία στην άλλη κουράγιο και δύναμη. Και επιτέλους μπορώ να μιλήσω χωρίς να νιώθω ότι κοκκινίζω. Γιατί τελικά ο εμμετός δεν είναι μόνο για να μην παχύνεις είναι και για να βγάλεις από μέσα σου όσα καταπίνεις κάθε μέρα από τους συναδέλφους, το ταίρι σου που υποτίθεται ότι έίναι ο άνθρωπός σου....και όοοοολα τα προβλήματα της καθημερινότητας.........

----------


## loustam

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!
Κι εγώ για 14 χρόνια ζούσα με την βουλιμία μου, την οποία την κρατούσα βαθειά κρυμμένη μέσα μου ευλαβικά. Κανένας δεν έπρεπε να μάθει για την ύπαρξή της, ακόμα και οι άνθρωποι με τους οποίους περνούσα όλο το 24ώρο μαζί τους. Και ο εμετός όντως μπορεί να έπαιζε τον ρόλο της εξιλέωσης. Δεν είναι όμως ο εμετός το αντίδοτο. Το ξέσπασμα σε όλα αυτά που σε πιέζουν γύρω σου είναι η συζήτηση! Ένα καλό ξεγύμνωμα του εαυτού μας στους πιο κοντινούς μας ανθρώπους. Στον σύντροφό μας, στους γονείς μας, στα αδέλφια μας, στους φίλους μας. Σε αυτούς που νιώθουμε ότι μας αγαπάνε πραγματικά. Να δείξουμε τις αδυναμίες μας, τα πάθη μας, να κλάψουμε, να σωπάσουμε. Αλλά να είμαστε αληθινοί. Εγώ το έκανα αυτό ένα χρόν πριν με τον σύντροφό μου, και μετά σταδιακά με τους γονείς/αδέρφια. Και από τότε δεν χρειάζομαι πια τον εμετό για να καταπίνω και μετά να βγάζω όλα όσα δεν θέλω να μάθουν οι γύρω μου για εμένα. Γιατί πια δεν χρειάζεται να κρύβω τις αδυναμίες μου από τους γύρω μου. Τις ξέρουν και με αγαπάνε το ίδιο με πριν, αν όχι περισσότερο. Η προσπάθεια για το τέλειο ευθύνεται για όλα αυτά.
Marmade, ο σύντροφός σου σε επέλεξε για όλα όσα είσαι. Αρκεί να τα μοιραστείς μαζί του, ώστε να ενώσετε τις δυνάμεις σας. Είσαι τυχερή που έχεις και το παιδάκι σου. Μακάρι να αξιωθώ να γίνω κι εγώ μανούλα. Με τόσο που έχω επιβαρύνει τον οργανισμό μου, φοβάμαι πολύ.
Ελπίζουμε πάντα για τα καλύτερα
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## POZ

τα ίδια πάλι.είναι η σταθερή εβδομαδιαία κατάσταση.τα γράφω μπας κ βάλω μυαλό.
πρωι>ένα μεγάλο κουλούρι , ένα γάλα
μεσημέρι>2 γιαούρτια, 6 βανίλιες
απόγευμα>3 γιαούρτια με φρούτα, 10 κουλουρια καρότου, μια συσκευασία ρυζογκοφρέτες με σοκολάτα, 2 γκοφρέτες, ένα κρουασαν ζαμπον τυρι...
τα έφαγα με σκοπό να τα βγάλω...αλλά δν θέλω πάλι, δν αντέχω..
το βράδυ θα μας βγάλει έξω ένας φίλος για φαί..δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, δν έχω περιθώρια να παχύνω κι άλλο..Χριστέ μου τι αρρωστημένη κατάσταση είναι αυτή..

----------


## POZ

loustam 14 χρόνια είναι πολλά..εγώ έναν χρόνο και έχω "φτύσει" σωματικά κ ψυχολογικά..

----------


## POZ

τελικά δν θα το κάνω..ούτως ή άλλως θα ξαναφάω το βράδυ οπότε δν υπαρχει ουσία.πάντα ετσι κάω τον τελευτ. καιρό, πάω τα βγάζω κ μετά τρώω τα διπλά.Θα βγω να περπατήσω, μήπως χωνέψω καθόλου.Βλέπω αυτά που γράφω και αισθάνομαι εντελώς γελοία.Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται...τέλος πάντων, ένα κιλό συν, έτσι κι αλλιώς ποιός χέστηκε και ποιός θα το προσέξει εκτός απο εμένα?Το θέμα δν είναι οτι έφαγα βουλιμικά, πάντα το έκανα που κ που αυτό, το αρρωστημένο του πράγματος είναι οι τύψεις που δν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ πλέον..κ ώρες ώρες τώρα τελευταία επειδή έχω κουραστεί ψυχολογικά, με πιάνει μια αδιαφορία και σκέφτομαι να τα γ...... όλα και ας πάρω όσα κιλά νάναι.αυτό με ψιλοφοβίζει , μην περάσω στο άλλο άκρο.αυτά τα χιλιοειπωμένα.αύριο ράψιμο για 2 μέρες γιατί Παρασκευή...ΠΑΛΙ περιμένω φίλους κ θα βγούμε -εννοείται - για φαί.(τι ωραία που είναι η κοινωνικοποίηση!)

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ροζ,


μήπως το ότι έφαγες ελαφρύ μεσημεριανό σε οδήγησε σε υπερφαγία αργότερα? Καλύτερα να τρως περισσότερο μέχρι και το μεσημέρι ώστε όσο βραδιάζει να μπορείς να ελαττώνεις βαθμιαία τις ποσότητες.
Όσο για απόψε που θα βγείτε για φαγητό, σε καταλαβαίνω που ανησυχείς. Κι εμένα με φοβίζουν κάτι τέτοιες έξοδοι. Δε μπορούμε όμως να σταματήσουμε και να βγαίνουμε...Οπότε, πιες μια coca-cola light και νεράκι πριν το φαί και πάρε ένα πιάτο ελαφρύ π.χ. κοτόπουλο σουβλάκι με ρύζι και σαλάτα ή μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα με ρύζι και σαλάτα ή μακαρόνια με κόκκινη σάλτσα. Προσπάθησε να φας το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της σαλάτας πριν το κυρίως πιάτο για να σε φουσκώσει.
Προσπάθησε να αποφύγεις το αλκοολ. Εμένα αυτό το άτιμο το αλκοολ με έχει οδηγήσει σε πολλά βουλιμικά αν και ποτέ δεν πίνω πολύ.
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## POZ

όχι μωρε dolphin μακάρι να ήταν αυτό, αυτό γινόταν παλιά..ο λόγος είναι εντελώς ηλίθιος..είχα αγχωθεί που θα πάμε για φαί το βράδυ, κ ενώ ήθελα να μαζευτώ λίγο χτες, πάλι έφαγα αρκετά, το πρωί ξύπνησα με νεύρα κ άγχος που πρέπει να πάω για φαί το βράδυ και απο τότε τρώω νευρικά..το απόγευμα πλέον ξέσπασα γιατί ήμουν φουσκωμένη και σκεφτόμουν οτι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να πάω πάλι έξω για φαί και είπα να το χέσω τελείως .. μακάρι να ήταν οργανικό κ να ζητούσα φαί αλλά πλέον έχω να νιώσω το στομάχι μου να γουργουρίζει ούτε θυμάμαι απο πότε κ αυτό με ανησυχεί πιο πολύ..μη πάω στο άλλο άκρο.ʼσε η παρέα τρώει καλά και επειδή το ξέρω το μαγαζί, είναι με μεζέδες κ θα παίξουν καμιά 10αριά πιάτα στη μέση για όλους με ότι πιο λιπαρό φαντάζεσαι!Το αλκοόλ κ εμένα με κατασρέφει όταν είμαι νηστική όμως, όταν είμαι όπως τώρα δν μου κάνει τίποτα, ίσα ίσα με χωνεύει κάπως.Καλά δν φταίει ο άνθρωπος βέβαια που θα μας βγάλει, εγώ πάντα απο το άγχος μου τρώω προκαταβολικά τα τριπλά στο σπίτι μου..

----------


## POZ

τελικά επέστρεψα υπερφαγωμένη, και καπάκι έφαγα κ 3 παγωτά κ μια κρέπα, πάλι με το σκεπτικο να τα βγάλω..πάω να σκάσω, θα πέσω να κοιμηθώ κ ότι γίνει, αύριο θα θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω το ξέρω αλλά πρέπει να αποκόψω το φαί απο τα συναισθήματα κάποια στιγμή..

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ροζ καλημέρα!

Όπως και να νιώθεις σήμερα που θα ξυπνήσεις να ξέρεις ότι 1. είναι μια καινούργια μέρα και 2. απόψε δεν είσαι καλεσμένη κάπου για φαγητό. ʼρα μπορείς από σήμερα κιόλας να ακολουθήσεις το δικό σου διατροφικό πρόγραμμα.
Πόσες μέρες τώρα έχεις επεισόδια? Μήπως πριν έκανες πολύ στερητική διατροφή?

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα...σήμερα ακόμα μια φορά στον πάτο.Τελικά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη οτι και η ανορεξία και η βουλιμία μου έχουν ως ρίζα την κατάθλιψη και τόσους μήνες πολεμάω λάθος εχθρό.
dolphin επεισόδιο έχω μια φορά την εβδομαδα, σταθερά τώρα εδώ και μήνες.Τις υπόλοιπες είμαι οκ, το ελέγχω.Όχι δεν κάνω στερητική διατροφή πλεον, απλά είναι τρόπος μάλλον να ξεσπάσω για όσα με πνίγουν και ξεσπάω στο φαί-εμετό.Πώς άλλοι γίνονται αλκοολικοί απο κάποια στεναχώρια?Κάτι τέτοιο αλλά με φαί, γιατί το θεωρώ πιο ανώδυνο μακροπρόθεσμα..

----------


## marmade

διάβασα τη loustam που λέει ότι πάλευε 14 χρόνια με τη διατροφική διαταραχή και αποφάσισα να μετρήσω τα δικά μου χρόνια. Πρέπει να σας πω ότι είναι κάτι που αποφεύγω γιατί φοβάμαι...και τελικά θα το τολμήσω μπας και λειτουργήσει σαν χαστούκι...λοιπόν ξεκίνησε όταν ήμουν στο πρώτο έτος του πανεπιστημίου δηλαδή πριν από 14 χρόνια και εγώ....και πώς ξεκίνησε;; ήθελα να αδυνατίσω γιατί μου είχαν μείνει κιλά από τις πανελλήνιες. Επειδή όμως ένιωθα ήδη κουρασμένη από τις στερήσεις (το βλαμμένο έκανα κατά καιρούς δίαιτα από τότε που ήμουν στην εφηβεία και είχα ήδη στερηθεί πολλές σοκολάτες κ.ο.κ), έκανα το εξής: όλο το σκ έτρωγα του σκασμού και μετά δευτέρα και πολλές φορές και την τρίτη δεν έτρωγα απολύτως τιποτε (ΟΥΤΕ ΝΕΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΝΑ). Γενικά μέχρι να εγκατασταθεί η βουλιμία είχα εναλλαγές ανορεξίας και βουλιμίας...τελικά έχουν δίκιο οι ειδικοί όταν λενε ότι είναι οι δύο όψεις του ιδίου νομίσματος.....

----------


## bouliana

πάντως δεν παίζουν πάντα ρόλο τα χρόνια.γιατί πάντα σε κάποια πείοδο δεν θαναι τόσο έντονο σε κάποια άλλη θαναι.αυτό που παίζει τόσο ρόλο είναι ότι είναι το χειρότερο να πάθεις ανορεξία η βουλιμία όταν είσαι μικρή σε ηλικία γιατί σου παίρνει πολύ πολύ παραπάνω χρόνο για να καταλάβεις τι έχει κ να το αντιμετωπίσεις .άσε που είναι οτι χειρότερο να τρέφεται κάποιος άσχημα πάνω στην ανάπτυξη. πάντως ένας γιατρός που έβλεπα κάποτε σε μια συνέντευξη στην τηλεόραση ισχυριζόταν ότι όλες οι αδυναμίες ήπροβλήματα υγείας μπορούν να θεραπευτούν ή να βελτιωθούν στο μάξιμου με σωστή κ την κατάλληλη διατροφή.

----------


## nat_ed

marmade κ εγω ετσι την πατησα... σ'αυτη την ηλικια διαιτα στη διαιτα και ξανα τα ιδια ωσπου αποφασισα να μην τρωω τπτ ανορεξια.γκρινια απο ολους "φαε,φαε,φαε κ αλλο ..."ετσι κ εγω αφου δεν ηθελα να τρωω αλλα ουτε κ να μαλωνω ετρωγα κ εβγαζα..ωσπου ολο αυτο εγινε μια συνηθεια, τροπος ζωης. μου αρεσε κιολας.ολοι καμαρωναν που τρωω με ορεξη κ γλυκα κ εγω χωρις τυψεις τα ετρωγα αφου ηξερα οτι θα κανω εμετο κδεν θα με βλαψουν..ομως τωρα βαρεθηκα...μπουχτησα κ θελω να γινω φυσιολογικη!!να τρωω για μενα κ να τρωω σωστα!!δεν περιμενα οτι υπηρχαν κ αλλοι σαν εμενα...παιρνω δυναμη απο σας κ συνεχιζω!!
οταν παω να σαβουριασω σας σκεφτομαι κ σαβουριαζω λιγοτερο ετσι ωστε να μην τα βγαλω..

----------


## bouliana

αλεξανδρίτα τι έγινε τελικά με τις εξετάσεις σου?εγώ πήρα primolout κ πρώτη φορά μετά από πολλά χρόνια δεν μου ήρθε ούτε κ με αυτά η περίοδος.σήμερα θα πάω στο γιατρό.μου είπε οτι ίσως έχω κάποια κύστη που χρειάζεται πιο δυνατή όρμονοθεραπεία αλλά νιώθω σκατά.

----------


## alexandrita

καλημερα!!!
οι ορμονες μου ειναι οπως οι ορμονες μιας κοπελες που εχει αμηνορροια τοσο καιρο.
αλλά ο γυναικολογος μου ειναι πολυ κατα των φαρμακων.μου ειπε να μην παρω τιποτα απολυτως,μονο αν ηθελα να κανω παιδι αμεσα θα με συνταγογραφουσε.

----------


## bouliana

ναι κ μένα τα ίδια μου λέει γιαυτό δεν μουχει δώσει αντισυλληπτικά τόσο καιρό.κ μου χει πει οτι στη κόρη του δεν θαδινε ποτέ.απλά εγώ έχω κ πολυκυστικές στη μέση

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> καλημερα!!!
> οι ορμονες μου ειναι οπως οι ορμονες μιας κοπελες που εχει αμηνορροια τοσο καιρο.
> αλλά ο γυναικολογος μου ειναι πολυ κατα των φαρμακων.μου ειπε να μην παρω τιποτα απολυτως,μονο αν ηθελα να κανω παιδι αμεσα θα με συνταγογραφουσε.


Τώρα το είδα!Τα γνωστά δλδ..ευτυχώς αν το σκεφτείς.Για ψυχολογία κ άγχος δν σου είπε τπτ?Γιατί εμένα το έριξε κ εκεί εν μέρει .Λοιπόν ηλίθια ερώτηση :Αν τρώμε χωρίς να πεινάμε, έτσι απο νευρική συνήθεια , αλλά δεν ξεπερνάμε τις θερμίδς που πρέπει , παίρνουμε βάρος?Γιατί επειδή δν κινούμαι καθόλου, συνήθως δν πεινάω σχεδόν καθόλου και τρώω απο συνήθεια κ μετά αισθάνομαι χάλια...εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται οτι αυτή η τακτική με παχαίνει?

----------


## nat_ed

ετσι οπωσ τα εχουμε κανει, εχουμε χασει το αισθημα της πεινας!!κ εγω σπανια αισθανομαι πεινα!!αλλα τρωω τις ωρες που ξερω πως πρεπει να φαω!! το σιγουρο ειναι πως η καθιστικη ζωη παχαινει!!προσπαθησε να δραστηριοποιηθεις ροζουλα, να κινεισαι κ να τρως τροφες υγιεινες χωρις λιπαρα κ οσο μπορεις μακρια απο γλυκα!!
εγω προτιμω ναα μη φαω καμια μπουκια γλυκο, γιατι αν φαω μια μετα θα φαω ολο το ταψι χωρις να το καταλαβω..χανω τον ελεγχο ξαφνικα λογο της γλυκοζης. κ η σοκολατα προκαλει εθισμο.μακριαα λοιπον απο σοκο!!ολα θα πανε καλα κ στις 2 μας !

----------


## Lifedrops

Τα εχω κανει σκ@τ@. Το κεφαλι μου κολλαει. Εχω ενταση και ξεσπαω στο φαγητο. Μεσα σε 2 μερες στις οποιες εφαγα πολυ συν 700 γρ νουτελα :shocked2: μονη μου, εχω την αισθηση οτι εχω παρει 5 κιλα και η διαθεση μου εχει πεσει με αποτελεσμα να εχω την ταση να τρωω περισσοτερο. Τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια ειναι αρκετα αλλα μετα απο λιγο ξανατρωω και δεν εχω το κουραγιο να τα ξαναβγαλω. Την νουτελα την τρωω με το κουταλι χωρις ψωμι ή κατι αλλο οποτε δεν προσπαθω καν. ποσο γινετε να εχω αλλαξει σε 2 μερες? γιατι αλλοιωνεται τοσο η εικονα μου απο την διαθεση μου. Πριν λιγο παλι εφαγα 3 παστες. πρεπει να σταματησω εδω ομως και να συνελθω. θελω να κανω νηστεια για 3 μερες. αλλα μαλλον δεν μπορω

----------


## Lifedrops

πριν 2 μερες ενιωθα αδυνατη και ευδιαθετη. τωρα χοντρη και πεσμενη. εχω πιει και ενα καρο σαγκρια αυτες τις ημερες που ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη....

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by Lifedrops_
> θελω να κανω νηστεια για 3 μερες.


για τιμωρια?

----------


## Lifedrops

για διορθωση, γιατι θα με εκανε να νιωθω καλυτερα, το ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος μηχανισμος, δεν καταφερνω να τον εφαρμοσω ποτε, απλα εχω την επιθυμια για κατι τετοιο. βλακειες ειναι το ξερω. και μαλιστα πλασματικες. μαλλον απλα θα προσπαθησω να ηρεμησω και να γυμναστω

----------


## Lifedrops

οχι ηταν οτι ηταν αστοχο αυτο που ειπες κλικ. γνωριζω οτι τιμωρω τον εαυτο μου, ποικιλοτροπως

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα παλιοπαρέα...
Χαθήκαμε ομολογουμένως... Για εμένα οι τελευταίες εβδομάδες ήταν άκρως απογοητευτικές... Επαναλαμβανόμενα επεισόδια, χάλια διάθεση, ψυχολογική κούραση, +3 κιλά στην ζυγαριά. Διαπίστωσα ότι επειδή περνάω μία περίοδο που έχω πάρα πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο, τα επεισόδια είναι το "χόμπυ" μου. Περνάνε οι ώρες της μοναξιάς και της βαρεμάρας με το γνωστό παιχνίδι... Έχω διαπιστώσει την αιτία, αλλά γιατί δεν κάνω κάτι για να το αποτρέψω? Συνέχεια βρίσκω δικαιολογίες για αναβολές... Σήμερα το πρωί είχα άλλη μία αναλαμπή ότι τέρμα όλα αυτά. Παίρνω και πάλι την ζωή μου στα χέρια μου. Θα γεμίσω και πάλι την καθημερινότητά μου. Τα κιλά όμως πώς θα τα χάσω πάλι????? Αααααααααααααχ

Καλημέρες!!!!

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα loustam!
Θα χαθούν τα κιλά,όπως τόσες άλλες φορές.... το θέμα είναι να μπει ένα οριστικό τέλος και να μην ξαναγυρνάμε όλο στα ίδια και τα ίδια!

----------


## loustam

Ευχαριστώ alexandrita... Το ελπίζω και για τα δύο. Και για τα κιλά και για τις εμμονές. Είναι πραγματικά αξιολύπητο στα 30 μου να κουβαλάω ακόμα τις εμμονές των 15 μου... Η ζωή έχει τόσες δυσκολίες και προκλήσεις πλέον και όμως... ʼσε που έχω φάει και φρίκες σχετικά με την υγεία μου πάλι. Πόσο θα αντέξει και αυτή η άμοιρη το μαστίγωμα???
Καλή μου αρχή λοιπόν και πάλι!!!

----------


## bouliana

loustam κ αν έχω ζήσει αυτό το πράμα που περιγράφεις. 
δεν ξέρω κ εγώ πως θα καταφέρω να επιβάλλω στον εαυτό μου μια σωστή διατροφή που ούτε θα με γεμίζει ενοχές ούτε θα μου προσθέτει κ άλλα κιλά.έχω καταλάβει οτι όλα θέλουν τόοοοση υπομονή. κ εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου.

----------


## alexandrita

το χειροτερο ειναι η ελειψη κινητρου νομιζω... νιωθω οτι εχουμε παραδοθει.

----------


## bouliana

τόσες προσπάθειες κάνεις!γιατί είσα τόσο απογοητευμένη με τον εαυτό σου μαι φρεντ?

----------


## alexandrita

γιατι ολες πεφτουν στο κενο και δεν καταφερνω να ειμαι οπως θελω.
ειναι τοσο δυσκολο... εχω να υπαρξω ευχαριστημενη με το σωμα μου απο το καλοκαιρι. ξερω οτι σε δυο εβδομαδες μπορω να ξαναγινω οπως θελω αλλα δεν εχω κινητρο για να το προσπαθησω.

----------


## alexandrita

ισως να εχω βαλει πολυ ψηλα τον πηχη και να επιδιωκω το τελειο.αλλα δε μπορω να συμβιβαστω με τιποτα λιγοτερο απο αυτο τελικα.

----------


## bouliana

σταμάτα να προσπαθείς τότε να αλλάξεις αυτό που είσαι κ άρχισε να προσπαθείς να σαρέσει αυτό που είσαι.το τέλειο είναι ουτοπικό.γιαυτό δεν έχεις παρά να συμβιβαστείς.

----------


## loustam

τελικά η λύση μπορεί να είναι στα πιο απλά πράγματα, τα οποία ενώ μας δίνονται απλόχερα γύρω μας, τους γυρνάμε επιδεικτικά την πλάτη και κλεινόμαστε στην μιζέρια μας...
σήμερα με περπάτημα στο ήλιο ακούγοντας ωραία μουσική, ένα καφεδάκι με μία καλή παρέα (παρόλο που δεν ήταν οι φίλοι μου) και όλα πήραν μια μορφή πιο ανθρώπινη στο μυαλό μου. περπατούσα και ένιωθα καλά με τον εαυτό μου και με την ζωή μου. πόσο καιρό είχα να το νιώσω αυτό? γιατί? επειδή δεν μου το πρόσφερα. εγώ η ίδια με κλειδώνω μέσα στην μιζέρια. και είναι τόσο όμορφα εκεί έξω. στην πραγματική ζωή... θα αρχίσω να κυκλοφορώ περισσότερο! υπόσχεση!

alexandrita το κίνητρο είναι ένα νομίζω: μία πολύ όμορφη ζωή στο μέλλον, έτσι όπως την ονειρεύεσαι... και η αλήθεια είναι ότι η διατροφική μας διαταραχή αποδυναμώνει την προοπτική αυτή... εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι και σηκώνω το κεφάλι ψηλά. θέλω να είμαι καλά και να κάνω οικογένεια. και αυτό θα το πετύχω μόνο αν είμαι και ψυχικά καλά...

----------


## badgirl11

τι ωραιο το μηνυμα σου λουσταμ!
το ειχα διαβασει κ πιο πριν κ με ειχε συγκινησει...
τωρα ομως δε με βοηθα, ειναι νυχτα, κ σκεφτομαι, καπνισα, ηπια, να φαω να με αποτελειωσω ή δεν εχει αξια πια...
ισως αν ετρωγα κατι λιγο να μου φυγει η ιδεα να δω οτι μπορω να το ελεξγξω...
ομως γιατι νε με τεσταρω ετσι?
νομιζω οτι αν φαω κατι λιγο θαδειαωσ το ψυγειο...
αλλα η μποχα του τσιγαρου που τοσο ευγευστο ηταν οταν το καπνιζα θελω να φυγει...
να φυγει το ενα κακο με αλλο ομως εχει νοημα αραγε?

----------


## POZ

Απο την Τρίτη ασταμάτητο φαγοπότι...με παρέα ή χωρίς.Κυρίως γλυκά ή ψωμιά..αλλά πολλά γλυκά, με την κολλητή μου προχτες φάγαμε μετά απο ξενύχτι ένα κουτί γαλακτομούρεκο.Και να θυμόμουν και τη γεύση νάλεγα χαλάλι.Απόψε πάλι τα ίδια, με έπιασε η κρίση επειδή το τζιν δεν μου μπαίνει πλεον.Ευτυχώς δεν πήγα στο κωλοπερίπτερο κ το έριξα στα μήλα και στα γιαούρτια, πρέπει να έφαγα κανα 5άρι απτο καθένα..Προσπαθώ να με πείσω οτι τουλάχιστον δν έχουν λίπος και είναι καλύτερα απο τις σοκολάτες.Προσπαθώ να με πείσω οτι , ήθελα, έφαγα, τέλος και οτι πάλι καλά που δν βγήκα να φάω έξω..Καλά ζυγαριά δν τολμάω να ανέβω εννοείται, και απορώ ρε κορίτσια πώς κάποιες έχετε το κουράγιο κ μετράτε θερμίδες όταν ξεφεύγετε..εγώ προχτες είπα να μετρήσω(πριν βγω) και στις 3.000 κόντεψε να μου στρίψει!Τέλος πάντων, αύριο με έχουν καλέσει σε ένα σπίτι, εννοέιται οτι θα υπάρχει κέρασμα, εννοείται δν αντέχω άλλο και εννοέιται θα το παίξω άρρωστη.Το ΜΟΝΟ καλό είναι οτι σταμάτησα εγκαίρως πριν σκάσω τελείως κ πάψω να έχω άλλη εναλλάκτικη απο τη γνωστή..πάλι καλά.Επίσης δν έχω καμία όρεξη όχι απλά για δίαιτα , αλλά όυτε να μετριάσω τις θερμίδες μου.Εύχομαι να είναι φάση, έχω αρχίσει πάλι κ χάνω το έλεγχο.Αυτά.Πάω να ξαπλώσω γιατί άρχισα να σκέφτομαι πάλι καταστροφικά κ δν θέλω να βγω..

----------


## badgirl11

ax roz moy mia apo ta idia
κ γω δεν βγηκα γιαυτο το λογο
εβαλα τον ανδρα μου κ εφερε 2 κρεπες, νομιζε ο αμοιρος η μια θαναιδικια του κ εφαγα κ τις δυο...
το μεσημερι παλι με κεινον πηγαμε για γρηγορο καφε προ δουλειας κ εφαγα 1 δικο μου γλυκο (μεριδα)
αλλα ειχα παρει κ δευτερο για τη μεση δηθεν κ το εφαγα
απο φαγητο δε το συζητω εχω ξεσκιστει...
το μονοκαλο οτι το κανω μπροστα του, οχι οτι εχει επιγνωση αλλα σιγουρα βλεπει την κοιλια μου που εχει παει απεναντι κ οτι δεν εχω ορεξη να γυμναστω, να κουνηθω, να ντυθω, να βγω για οποιοδηποτε λογο κ ειδικα με παρεα!
το μονο που με εσωσε απο βουλιμικο χθες κ σημερα ηταν οτι καπνισα,
κ ετσι μες το μικρο μου μυαλουδακι νομισα οτι "ξεδωσα"
τωρα θα καπνισω αλλο ενα, κ θαναι το τελευταιο,
δεν θελω να καπνιζω, δεν με πειραζει να τρωω παραπανω που κ που, αλλα δε θελω να ξανακανω ποτε βουλιμικο
αυτο το κενο αισθημα μετα που εχω αδειασει καμποσα ραφια του ψυγειου δε νομιζω οτι θα το ξαναντεξω ποτε πια.
θα μου πεις καλυτερα να καπνιζεις?
δοξα το Θεο δε πρεπει να ειμαι εγγυος ακομη, κι αν ειμαι εμεινα χθες :D
οποτε δε νομιζω ναναι κ τοσο φοβερο 5 τσιγαρα, αντε 6-7 δε ξερω ποσα, αλλα εδω θα μεινω.
το γελοιο ειναι οτι απτην τροφη ξερω οτι παντα θαμαι εξαρτημενη, το εχω αποδεχτει, κ τουλαχιστο προσπαθω να μετριαζω την εξαρτηση αυτη,
να νιωθω πιο ελευθερη μες το κελι μου.
το τσιγαρο δεν το δεχομαι οτι θα με κυβερνα,
παω λοιπον να κανω ενα κ μαζι με τη γοπα θα το πεταξω κ απτη ζωη μου σαν κακο εφιαλτη.
ναι ο κιμας με τα τυροπιτακια που εφαγα χθες 5 το πρωι μπροστα στην τηλεοραση μετα απο πολυ κλαμα,
ηταν πολυ γευστικος, ηταν υπερβολη, ηταν κακη ωρα,
ηταν ανουσια πραξη, αλλα με ανακουφισε, μου αρεσε, δεν με σκοτωσε,
κι αν δε το αφησω να με επηρεασει ψυχικα θα συνεχισω αυριο ξανα τη προσπαθεια μου.
σημερα θεωρωντας οτι χθες χαλασα την προσπαθεια μου τα εκανα παλι σαλατα. οχι πια,
καιρος να προσπερναμε, να μη γδιογκωνουμε τα προβληματα, να τα αντιμετωπιζουμε στην κανονικη τους διασταση,
φιλια καλη δυναμη σε ολες!

----------


## bouliana

άσχετο με το τοπικ απλά σήμερα θα πάω γυμναστήριο πρώτη μέρα. wish me good luck.μετά από ένα διάστημα που έχασα το δρόμο μου ξαναγυρίζω κ πάλι προς εκεί που πήγαινα. σήμερα κλείνω 6 μήνες που δεν έχω κάνει εμετό.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> άσχετο με το τοπικ απλά σήμερα θα πάω γυμναστήριο πρώτη μέρα. wish me good luck.μετά από ένα διάστημα που έχασα το δρόμο μου ξαναγυρίζω κ πάλι προς εκεί που πήγαινα. σήμερα κλείνω 6 μήνες που δεν έχω κάνει εμετό.


6 μηνες!!!! :shocked2:
μπραβο ρε βουλιανα δεν το βαζεις κατω

καλο νεο ξεκινημα στο γυμναστηριο!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> άσχετο με το τοπικ απλά σήμερα θα πάω γυμναστήριο πρώτη μέρα. wish me good luck.μετά από ένα διάστημα που έχασα το δρόμο μου ξαναγυρίζω κ πάλι προς εκεί που πήγαινα. σήμερα κλείνω 6 μήνες που δεν έχω κάνει εμετό.


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!ΧΙΛΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ!Ετσι να συνεχίσεις και άσε τα παλιά πίσω σου!

----------


## POZ

Λοιπόν σήμερα το γυροφέρνω το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ απο το πρωι και μαζί κ τον φούρνο της γειτονιάς.Οτι θα φάω θα φάω, ελπίζω μονο να αρκετσώ σε πιο υγιείνα πράγματα...κατα το βράδυ με βλέπω να επιστρέφω..:online:(αυτό το καημένο χρησιμοποιείται συχνά)

----------


## POZ

καλά άλλο πάτησα άλλο βγηκε!δν είναι να εμπιστεύεσαι τίποτα!

----------


## alexandrita

καλη αρχή σου ευχομαι boulianaki!!!!!!!!

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> μετά από ένα διάστημα που έχασα το δρόμο μου ξαναγυρίζω κ πάλι προς εκεί που πήγαινα. σήμερα κλείνω 6 μήνες που δεν έχω κάνει εμετό.


Μπράαααααααβο!!! 
Τα κατάφερες! Τώρα κοιτάς μόνο μπροστά. Έχεις πετύχει ήδη το δυσκολότερο! You are my hero! :tumble:
Καλή επιτυχία και στο γυμναστήριο! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα το καταευχαριστηθείς. Εγώ αρκούμαι στο περπατηματάκι μου και στην yoga μου. Το γυμναστήριο ομολογώ ότι με χαλάει ελαφρώς...
Καλή αρχή και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις! Μην μας ξεχάσεις. Έχουμε ανάγκη την θετική σου ενέργεια...

ΥΓ. Και το δεύτερο βιβλίο της τριλογίας με έχει κολλήσει...

----------


## bouliana

σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια για τα καλά σας λόγια!αχ loustam δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χαίρομαι που σάρεσε η τριλογία!!

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρες!!!
Με μία διάθεση ελαφρώς πεσμένη... Πριν 3 μέρες έτυχε να κάνω ένα τεστ μεταβολισμού για να δω που βρισκόμαστε... Τα αποτελέσματα αποκαρδιωτικά... Όλα εδώ πληρώνονται, που λέει και ο λαός... Μετά από τόσα χρόνια σκαμπανευασμάτων, διατροφικής ανισορροπίας, και εφαρμογής της μεθόδου του εμετού για την αποβολή των περιττών χιλιάδων θερμίδων, ο οργανισμός μου πλέον καίει κάρβουνο... Το αποτέλεσμα βγήκε ότι έχω πιο αργό μεταβολισμό και από το κατώτατο όριο που θεωρείται ως "αργός"... Την γυμναστική που κάνω ημερησίως νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να την αυξήσω άλλο, θα κλατάρω. Και τώρα τί? Για την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου θα παχαίνω αν αντί για 2 καρότα φάω 3? Καταδικασμένη για τα επόμενα χρόνια να στερούμαι την μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση της ζωής μου... Επειδή εγώ τα κατάφερα έτσι. Ελπίζω να μην έρθουν και χειρότερες συνέπειες στο μέλλον... Εκεί που τα θεωρούμε όλα απλά και δεδομένα, έρχεται η μέρα που λες "την κάτσαμε". 
Βάλτε ένα τέλος στην διαταραχή αυτή και φροντίστε τον εαυτό σας πριν στραφεί αυτός εναντίον μας...

Καλό ΣΚ εύχομαι! Να περάσετε υπέροχα, ήρεμα, χαρούμενα, ξέγνοιαστα!

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα loustam!!!
Ηταν η πρώτη φορά που έκανες αυτό το τεστ?γιατί μπορεί πάντα να ήταν πάντα αργός :blush:

αν κατάλαβα καλά,μέτρησες το βασικό μεταβολισμό σου σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας?ποσο βγήκε?

----------


## loustam

Ναι πρώτη φορά τον μέτρησα. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να είχα γενικώς αργό μεταβολισμό γιατί κινούμαι πάρα πολύ χρόοοοοοοονια τώρα. Οπότε, σε ένα "ισορροπημένο" άτομο ο μεταβολισμός θα ήταν αρκετά ανεβασμένος... Μα το βλέπουν και οι γύρω μου και τους έκανε εντύπωση. Σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας καίω 1180 θερμίδες... Τώρα είμαι σε φάση να κάνω σωστή διατροφή με 5 μικρά γεύματα και άσκηση μπας και του δώσω μία ώθηση. Δεν το έχω ξανακάνει και αμφιβάλλω για το αν θα τα καταφέρω. Στην χειρότερη μπορεί να ζητήσω και τη βοήθεια διαιτολόγου/διατροφολόγου μήπως και με ξεμπλοκάρουν με πολύ συγκεκριμένη διατροφή. Προς το παρόν θα κάνω άλλη μία προσπάθεια μόνη μου να δω...

----------


## alexandrita

ναι οντως,1180 ειναι λιγο... που το μέτρησες?σε διαιτολόγο?
η μυικη ενδυναμωση παιζει ρολο μεταβολισμο σου,εχει να πεσει γυμναστικη....

----------


## loustam

Με τρομοκρατείς.... :blush:
Καλά μου κουράγια.....

----------


## POZ

Kαλημέρα και απο εμένα!Χτες είχε έξοδο με φαί και δυστυχώς πριν βγω έκανα πάλι βουλιμικό..Δεν έχω ζυγιστεί αλλά χτες είδα πάλι τα κόκκαλα στο στέρνο, περίοδος άφαντη και γενικότερα κουράστηκα απο όλη αυτή τη μιζέρια ..δν έχει νόημα πια.Μετά όταν γύρισα έκανα πάλι βουλιμικό 4 το πρωί ενω είχαμε φάει του σκασμού.Το γράφω κ πλεον ντρέπομαι τρομερά.Τώρα πριν λίγο έφαγα 2 τυρόπιτες κ ένα κουλούρι.Και πραγματικά πρώτη φορά δν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.Μάλλον χρειάζομαι ακόμη κανα 2 κιλά , λέω να τα πάρω μπας και συνέλθω και μετά στοπ κ κανονική διατροφή.Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να αντέξω και να μην φρικάρω και πισωγυρίσω.Σκέφτομαι οτι δν θα τα προσέξει ιδιαίτερα κανένας , απλά -εξαιρούνται οι σημερινές τυρόπιτες που μου είχαν λείψει- θα προσπαθήσω να πάρω αυτά τα κιλά με πιο υγιείνη τροφή, έχω κ το διαιτολόγιο απο την γυναικολόγο και τέρμα τα ψέμματα.Μακάρι να τα καταφέρω και να ξυπνήσω..

----------


## bouliana

ροζ μου θα τα καταφέρεις. μην είσαι απλά πολύ απαιτητική από τον εαυτό σου για να μην έχεις τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.

loustam αχ πόσο μα πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.εμένα πλέον ο μεταβολισμός μου διορθώθηκε λίγο ,εκτός από τις μέρες που έχω καθυστέρηση.που πάντα έχω.

σε εμένα ο μεταβολισμός διορθώθηκε μέσα σε 1΄με 2 μήνες οπού έτρωγα 5 γεύματα,δεν έκανα εμετό,κ έκανα αρκετή γυμναστική,κ επίσης δεν έτρωγα μέχρι σκασμού.μόνο 3 φορές είχα ξεπεράσει τις 2500 θερμίδες την μέρα.
έβαλα έτσι δύο κιλά τα οποία έχασα με δίαιτα 1600 θερμίδων κ τρεις φορές γυμναστική την εβδομάδα. τώρα χάνω κ με 1800 θερμίδες κατα μέσο όρο, μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα. όταν τα καταφέρνω.γιατί πολλές φορές θα τύχει να φάω πάνω από 2000.

δεσμεύομαι σε σας κορίτσια οτι πα σα κυ θα φάω από 1400 θερμίδες,κ θα κάνω 6 km περπάτημα σύνολο.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> άσχετο με το τοπικ απλά σήμερα θα πάω γυμναστήριο πρώτη μέρα. wish me good luck.μετά από ένα διάστημα που έχασα το δρόμο μου ξαναγυρίζω κ πάλι προς εκεί που πήγαινα. σήμερα κλείνω 6 μήνες που δεν έχω κάνει εμετό.


μπραβο μπουλιανα!!!!
κ θα ανταμειψεις τον εαυτο σου με γυμναστικη!
το καλυτερο!
κ ο,τι ετοιμαζομαι να οργανωσω το σπιτι να κανω βαρακια εδω...
αλλα αφου πας γυμναστηριο ισως παρακινηθω κ γω...

απο την προηγουμενη φορα που εγραψα εδω, καπου 5 μερες τωρα, ολο ψιλοβουλιμικα κανω, εκτος απο ενα βραδυ που κυριολεκτικα εφαγα ο,τι ναναι κ δε θυμαμαι τιποτε,
τα αλλα ηταν πιο συμμαζεμενα...
επισης καπνιζα ενω ετρωγα οποτε καταλαβα οτι το τσιγαρο τελικα δεν κοβει φαι.
ετσι λοιπον δεν ξανακαπνιζω κ ξαναρχιζω διατροφη με θερμιδομετρηση.
γυμναστικη ομως οχι ακομα...
ο βουλιμικος μου εαυτος εχει ξυπνησει κ φοβαμαι πολυ...
αρχιζω να τρωω σωστα τωρα...

----------


## POZ

ωχ!Φαντάζεσαι να φτάσω στο άλλο άκρο και να θέλω δίαιτα μετά?!Δεν ξέρω ντρέπομαι να πάρω πάλι τη γυναικολόγο να της πω πάλι να μου δώσει φάρμακα αφού ξέρω τι πρέπει να γίνει(εκτός αν ε΄χω πάθει καμιά άλλη ζημειά κ δεν αρκεί η αύξηση του βάρους..)Βουλιάνα χτες εσένα σκέφτηκα και το 6 άμηνο που τα έχεις καταφέρει και ήθελα να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιέι.Θα δούμε μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά για όλους..

----------


## bouliana

μπαντ απλά μην τροφοδοτείς τον βουλιμικό σου εαυτό με στερητικές σκέψεις.σκέψου άλλα πράματα,προβλήματα ,δουλειά σπίτι σεξ ενδιαφέροντα κ γρήγορα θα μπορέσεις να επανέρθεις

----------


## bouliana

ροζ για να καταφέρω αυτό το 6μηνο που τόχω πάρει κ τόσο πάνω μου,δεν ξες πόσες φορές άνοιξε η γη να με καταπιεί. δεν κατάλαβα αυτό που λες με τα χάπια κ οτι ντρέπεσαι να πάρεις την γυναικολόγο.για να σου έρθει περίοδος?

----------


## POZ

ναι για την περίοδο.Απλά μου είχε πει να τρέφομαι καλά και το πολύ να χρειάζομαι 1-1,5 κιλό για να επανέλθει ο κύκλος και εαν δεν μου έρθει να της τηλ.Αλλά εγώ απο θέμα διατροφής οτι νάναι, βάζω μισό , χάνω 1.Οπότε θα προπσπαθήσω να πάρω 2 κιλά τώρα να είμαι οκ και θα περιμένω.Παλιότερα είχε "πιάσει"...χάπια μπορώ να πάρω αλλά τν εαυτό μου θα κοροιδεύω , βλέπω πλεον τις φίλες μου που είναι υγιείς, με τις σχέσεις τους, με υγιη σώματα κ μυαλά και δν αντέχω άλλο ..νομίζω αυτή τη φορά το πήρα απόφαση.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> μπαντ απλά μην τροφοδοτείς τον βουλιμικό σου εαυτό με στερητικές σκέψεις.σκέψου άλλα πράματα,προβλήματα ,δουλειά σπίτι σεξ ενδιαφέροντα κ γρήγορα θα μπορέσεις να επανέρθεις


:thumbup:
σευχαριστω μπουλιανα, νιωθω ηδη καλυτερα που λειτουργει το φορουμ

----------


## bouliana

ναι αλλά νομίζω οτι δεν κάνει να μένουμε κ πολύ καιρό χωρίς περίοδο.είναι επικίνδυνο.δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω.κεγώ έχω μπερδευτεί.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> ναι αλλά νομίζω οτι δεν κάνει να μένουμε κ πολύ καιρό χωρίς περίοδο.είναι επικίνδυνο.δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω.κεγώ έχω μπερδευτεί.


ο ψυχιατρος χτες μου ειπε να μην παρω φαρμακα για να μου ερθει περιοδος.

----------


## POZ

ναι κ εμένα χωρίς φάρμακα μου είπε.Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος ακόμα, ε, αμα το αφήσω να γίνει 5 ετία εννοείται θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.Βουλιάνα άλλη η περίπτωσή σου εσένα με τις πολυκυστικές.
Αλεξανδρίτα πώς πήγε χτες?Νιώθεις καλύτερα?Σ ε βοήθησε ?

----------


## alexandrita

Πηγα σε μια περιοδο που νιωθω καλα ψυχολογικα,ειμαι σχετικα χαρουμενη αυτες τις μερες οποτε δε μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε ιδιαιτερα σε κατι....
με προβληματισε,δεν ξερω αν ειμαι ετοιμη για ψυχοθεραπεια ακομα.δεν θα ειναι συμμαχος μου σιγουρα.
μου ειπε οτι για να εχει αποτελεσματα η ψυχοθεραπεια πρεπει εστω να καταλαβω οτι η επιμονη μου να ειμαι τοσο αδυνατη εχει ψυχολογικα αιτια(καπως ετσι).
προσωπικα δε το βλεπω ετσι.ειναι δικαιωμα μου να ειμαι οσο αδυνατη θελω και αρνουμαι να βαλω εστω και ενα γραμμαριο.

επειδη ομως η ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση ειναι πολυ ασταθης,εκλεισα κι αλλο ραντεβου,αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα παω,εξαρταται πως θα νιωθω τοτε...

----------


## badgirl11

αχ κοριτσια περαστικα σε ολες ευχομαι, τι εγινε ολες μαζι μας παιρνει το κυμα κ πεφτουμε?
μπουλιανα κρατα γερα!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Πηγα σε μια περιοδο που νιωθω καλα ψυχολογικα,ειμαι σχετικα χαρουμενη αυτες τις μερες οποτε δε μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε ιδιαιτερα σε κατι....
> με προβληματισε,δεν ξερω αν ειμαι ετοιμη για ψυχοθεραπεια ακομα.δεν θα ειναι συμμαχος μου σιγουρα.
> μου ειπε οτι για να εχει αποτελεσματα η ψυχοθεραπεια πρεπει εστω να καταλαβω οτι η επιμονη μου να ειμαι τοσο αδυνατη εχει ψυχολογικα αιτια(καπως ετσι).
> προσωπικα δε το βλεπω ετσι.ειναι δικαιωμα μου να ειμαι οσο αδυνατη θελω και αρνουμαι να βαλω εστω και ενα γραμμαριο.
> 
> επειδη ομως η ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση ειναι πολυ ασταθης,εκλεισα κι αλλο ραντεβου,αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα παω,εξαρταται πως θα νιωθω τοτε...


Ξέρεις τι?Κάντο σαν πείραμα, μπορέι να βγει και σε καλό.Κανείς μας δεν είναι έτοιμος για ψυχοθεραπεία, όλα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους.Τουλάχιστον πιστεύω να είναι καλός σαν επιστήμονας.Εγώ για εμένα έτσι το σκέφτομαι πλεον.Πείραμα κ όσο αντέξω.Πως διάολο(σορυ) ζούσα με τα τάδε κιλά τόσα χρόνια και τώρα δν μπορώ?Και κάτι άλλο που λέω στον ευατό μου.Σε τι με βοήθησε όλο αυτό?Ομόρφυνα?Ήμουν ευτυχισμένη?Περνούσα καλά?Προόδεψα σε κάτι?Όχι κατηγορηματικά.Οπότε μου λέω "σκάσε και κολύμπα" ολόκληρη γαιδούρα κτλ κτλ.Πλεον όντως το θεωρώ ντροπη να κόβω την περίοδό μου για να είμαι 2 κιλά κάτω έτσι?Θέλω να κάνω οικογένεια, να είμαι υγιής, να ερωτευτώ, να προχωρήσω, να ξεχάσω.Και ξέρω πως τα θέλεις κ εσύ αυτά.Και με μη υγιή οργανισμό κ συνεπώς ψυχολογία δεν γίνεται ρε γμτ.Έχω καταφέρει τόσους μήνες να τους πείσω όλους πως δν έχω περίοδο απο άγχος καθαρά.Τον ευατό μου όμως δν το έπεισα και αυτό με πνίγει πλεον.Προσπάθησε να συνεργαστείς.Κιλά είναι, όποτε θέλουμε τα ξαναχάνουμε-και προς Θεού στα πλάισια του αδύνατου πάλι λέω να είμαστε αλλά του υγιούς αδύνατου.Τα λέω και για να τα ακούω όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι:starhit:

----------


## bouliana

:thumbup:

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σας και από μένα παιδιά. Να με συγχωρείτε που επεμβαίνω στην κουβέντα σας απλά το κάνω με αφορμή τα σχόλια σας περι μεταβολισμού επειδή είναι ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί. 
Βουλιμική δεν υπήρξα, ούτε έκανα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στη φάση της ανάρρωσης από νευρική ανορεξία. Προς το παρόν τα καταφέρνω πολύ καλά. Πλέον τρέφομαι κανονικά δε δυσανασχετώ καθόλου και αρχίζω να ανακάμπτω τουλάχιστον σωματικά γιατί ψυχολογικά θέλω δουλειά ακόμα τουλάχιστον για να ξεπεράσω όλες τις φοβίες μου. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω συγκεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο για να αυξήσω το βάρος μου με ημερήσια πρόσληψη θερμίδων 1800. Στην αρχή ξεκίνησα πολύ πιο συντηρητικά με 1200. Τελοσπάντων ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί και δε με αφήνει να απελευθερωθω είναι επειδή στο παρελθόν υπήρξα υπέρβαρη είναι το μετά που θα πάρω τα κιλά που πρέπει πως και αν θα καταφερω να διατηρηθώ γιατί εκτός των διάφορων πειρασμών έχω ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω πρόβλημα με το μεταβολισμό μου. Με τις διίατες έχασα κοντά 60 κιλά μετα άρχισε η ανορεξία οπότε μιλάμε για ένα διαλυμμένο ουσιαστικά μεταβολισμό. 
Γι αυτό και διαβάζω με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον τα σχόλια σας. 
Θα με συγχωρήσετε αν ρωτάω βλακείες αλλά δεν είμαι πολύ σχετική με κάποια πράγματα και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας.





> Ναι πρώτη φορά τον μέτρησα. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να είχα γενικώς αργό μεταβολισμό γιατί κινούμαι πάρα πολύ χρόοοοοοοονια τώρα. Οπότε, σε ένα "ισορροπημένο" άτομο ο μεταβολισμός θα ήταν αρκετά ανεβασμένος... Μα το βλέπουν και οι γύρω μου και τους έκανε εντύπωση. Σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας καίω 1180 θερμίδες... Τώρα είμαι σε φάση να κάνω σωστή διατροφή με 5 μικρά γεύματα και άσκηση μπας και του δώσω μία ώθηση. Δεν το έχω ξανακάνει και αμφιβάλλω για το αν θα τα καταφέρω. Στην χειρότερη μπορεί να ζητήσω και τη βοήθεια διαιτολόγου/διατροφολόγου μήπως και με ξεμπλοκάρουν με πολύ συγκεκριμένη διατροφή. Προς το παρόν θα κάνω άλλη μία προσπάθεια μόνη μου να δω


Λούσταμ θα με συγχωρέσεις αλλά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς το ιστορικό μου αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτό το 1180 επειδή όπως είπα δηλώνω άσχετη πρακτικά τι σημαίνει; Ότι για να διατηρείσαι σε α κιλά πρεπει να τρως τη μέρα τόσες θερμίδες;
Εκεί όπου μέτρησες τον μεταβολισμό σου τι σου είπαν; Σου έδωσαν κάποια τιπς για να τον βελτιώσεις; Πλην από τα 5 γεύματα ημερησίως και με μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει κανείς για να τον ξυπνήσει; Το ερώτημα αυτό το απευθύνω γενικότερα σε όποιον ξέρει. 

Bouliana Καταρχήν μέσα από την καρδιά μου να σου δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου που ΄σιγά σιγά αρχίζεις να ξεπερνάς το πρόβλημα σου. Δε σε γνωρίζω όμως αισθάνομαι πολύ περήφανη για σένα και μην αφήσεις κανένα να σε πισωγυρίσει. 
Καλή επιτυχία και με τη γυμναστική. Θα δεις που θα τη συνηθίσεις. Αφού το κατάφερα εγώ που δεν σήκωνα ούτε το μικρό μου δαχτυλάκι θα το κάνεις και εσύ. 
Επειδή αναφέρθηκες και εσύ στο θέμα μεταβολισμός και μάλιστα είπες πως φαίνεται να έχει πάρει μια ώθηση αυτό πως το κατάλαβες και τι έκανες εσύ για να το πετύχεις αυτό;

ΡΟΖ μου τι κάνεις; Και εσύ αγωνιάς ακόμα με την περίοδο ε? Και εγώ ακόμα τίποτα. Η διαιτολόγος μου λέει ότι μπορεί να έρθει από στιγμή σε στιγμή τώρα που έχω ανεβάσει το βάρος μου. Να σε ρωτήσω το ποσοστό του λίπους σου το έχεις κοιτάξει τελευταία; Σε ρωτώ γιατί εμένα η διαιτολόγος μου μου είπε ότι έχει και αυτό σημασία. Εγώ είμαι ακόμα ελειποβαρής αλλά το λίπος μου είναι σε ανοδική τάση. Εχω κάνει ενα μικρό θαύμα μέσα σε τρεις μόνο μήνες μου είπε όμως ότι πρέπει να έρθει σε κανονικά επίπεδα γιατί μαζί με το άγχος είναι και αυτό ανασταλτικός παράγοντας. 
Πάνε 2,5 χρόνια από τότε που είδα κανονική περίοδο και να φναταστείτε ήμουν 60 κιλά τότε. Πλέον δεν το σκέφτομαι και δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο. Έχω πίστη ότι θα ρθει αλλά καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι κατέστρεψα τόσο τον ευατό μου και φοβάμαι τις συνέπειες του στυλ ότι δε θα μπορέσω να κάνω παιδιά κτλ.

----------


## loustam

Αχ bouliana από την μία μου δίνεις θάρρος και κουράγιο να συνεχίσω και από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ... 1600 θερμίδες??? Πώς γίνεται αυτό??? Τόσες παίρνω μόνο μέχρι το μεσημέρι... Με τρομάζει αυτή η νέα προσαρμογή που πρέπει να κάνω στις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες... Η μείωση των ποσοτήτων μου φαίνεται ακατόρθωτη. Θα δούμε! Πάντως 3 μερούλες τώρα δεν τα πάω και πολύ άσχημα... Και να σας πώ κάτι? Τις ημέρες αυτές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να χαζογελάει συνέχεια... Νιώθω πολύ ανάλαφρη, παρόλα τα "κακά μαντάτα". Βρε λες να μπαίνω στον "σωστό τον δρόμο" σιγά σιγά???

Καλό ΣΚ

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Τις ημέρες αυτές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να χαζογελάει συνέχεια... Νιώθω πολύ ανάλαφρη, παρόλα τα "κακά μαντάτα". Βρε λες να μπαίνω στον "σωστό τον δρόμο" σιγά σιγά???


ΝΑΙ!!! ειναι απο τα πρωτα δειγματα :thumbup:

----------


## POZ

Λοιπόν μιλούσα ΄πριν λίγο με την μάνα μου στο τηλέφωνο, της λέω γελώντας άσε χωνεύω, έφαγα 2 φραντζολες ψωμι με μερέντα, 2 τυρόπιτες κτλ.(όντως), και αρχίζει, Α!θα παχύνεις!Α!γιατί να φας μερέντα κ όχι ένα μήλο?Α!Θα κάνεις κυταρρίτιδα.είσαι λαίμαργη κτλ κτλ, μου τα έβγαλε απο τη μύτη!Δηλαδή τι άλλο θέλει αυτή η γυναίκα για να αντιληφθεί οτι πέρασα νευρική ανορεξια, να το γράψω στο κούτελο???Πραγματικά έχω εκνευριστεί αυτή τη στιγμή.Εντάξει λάθος μου που το συζήτησα αλλά επιμένει να μου μεταδίδει τον φόβο της για το φαί και απορώ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?Την μια μου λέει έμμεσα να αγοράσω το βιβλίο "το τελευταίο τσιγάρο" που μιλάει για ανορεξία και την άλλη μου δημιουργεί ενοχές για οτι τρώω.Όταν είχα πάει τα Χριστούγεννα που ήμουν τελείως σκελετωμένη, απο τη μια μου έλεγε οτι ανησυχεί και τι τρέχει και απο την άλλη όταν έφαγα κανα 5αρι μελομακαρονα μπροστα της μου λεει"τώρα γιατι έφαγες τοσα μελομακαρονα?φαε ένα φρουτο καλυτερα"Ο,τι ναναι.Τελικά είμαι τελείως μονη μου σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, όσο και να προσπαθήσω κανείς δν αλλάζει για κανέναν.
Μαρία λιπομετρηση δεν έχω κάνει ποτε.Αλλά ξέρω οτι παιζει ρόλο αν και πιο σημαντικό παίζει το βάρος.Σε διαβάζω και πας πολύ καλά, μπράβο σου!Αφου στο λέει η γυναικολόγος σου να την ακούς κ να την εμπιστεύεσαι και όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους φυσιολογικά, δεν χρειάζεται τελικά υπεραναλύση σε όλα.Εγω προσωπικά περυσι που μου είχε σταματήσει πάλι για 2 μήνες , μετά διακοπες τοριξα στο φαί, πήρα 1,5- 2 κιλά και μ ήρθε κατευθείαν.Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω κ τώρα.Βέβαια τώρα είναι πολύ πιο ταλαιπωρημένος ο οργανισμός με όλα αυτά που του έχω κάνει, αλλά εμπιστεύομαι τη γυναικολόγο που μ είπε οτι είναι θέμα χρόνου...τι να πω?κατι θα ξέρουν δν μπορεί!

----------


## click

ελεος μα τι γονεις εχουμε
μην της λες τιποτα, να ηρεμησει το κεφαλι σου!

ή πεστης αυτα που ειπες και σε μας!
περασα νευρικη ανορεξια! μη με πριζεις με το αν θα παχυνω!
και μολις παρει το βλεμμα ροφου
welcome to earth, mom

:P

----------


## POZ

Αστα να πάνε.Και με έχει πρήξει να πάω και γυμναστήριο επείδη ΄τωρα κάνω καθιστική ζωή.Κάθε φορά με ρωτάει ποτε θα πάω κ βέβαια εγώ δν έχω εκφράσει ποτε τέτοια επιθυμια, απλά μονη της τα σκέφτεται μόνη της τα λέει.Ευτυχώς δν ζούμε μαζί..
Λοιπόν χτες συνεχίστηκε το υπερφαγικό, ήρθαν οι 2 κολλητές μου,΄πήραμε πίτσες, πατατακια, κρουασαν..γενικότερα οτιδήποτε προσφέρεται με άπειρες θερμίδες κ λίπος, εγώ έφαγα τα περισσότερα ώσπου πήγα να κάνω μπαμ!Τώρα ξύπνησα και πονάω παντού..απίστευτη δυσπεψία κ πρήξιμο..Ζυγίστικα κιόλας και με δείχνει 2,5 κιλά πάνω απο την τελευτ. φορά!Εντάξει το 1 σίγουρα είναι κατακράτηση αλλά πιστεύω 1 κιλό το πήρα έστω και με τόσο βάρβαρο τρόπο...!Τώρα ούτε νηστείες ούτε τίποτα, κανονικά ΄φαί, όταν ξαναπεινάσω...δλδ μεθαύριο!!

----------


## lessing_ed

Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ προβλημα με το φαγητο δυστυχως

----------


## POZ

Ναι Λέσινγκ το ξέρω , πλεον είμαι σίγουρη δηλαδή.Πάντα με ζάλιζε αλλά παλιότερα έκανα χαβαλέ , τώρα όμως είναι πολύ δύσκολο γιατί κάνω κ εγώ τον αγώνα μου να ξεπεράσω κάποια θέματα κ όποτε συναναστρεφόμαστε κ την βλέπω να τρώει μαρούλια ξαναπέφτω στα ίδια.Πήρε έδωσε , με έκανε σαν τα μούτρα της.Και η περίοδος που της είχε σταματήσει κάποτε κοντά στην ηλικία μου , πλεον αμφιβάλλω παρα πολύ οτι ήταν απο το άγχος όπως μ έχει πει..

----------


## click

αστη να μετραει τα μαρουλια της. αφου δε μαθαινει απο τα λαθη της, μαθε εσυ :yes:

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by click_
> αστη να μετραει τα μαρουλια της. αφου δε μαθαινει απο τα λαθη της, μαθε εσυ :yes:


σωστο! +1:thumbup:

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> Λούσταμ θα με συγχωρέσεις αλλά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς το ιστορικό μου αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτό το 1180 επειδή όπως είπα δηλώνω άσχετη πρακτικά τι σημαίνει; Ότι για να διατηρείσαι σε α κιλά πρεπει να τρως τη μέρα τόσες θερμίδες;
> Εκεί όπου μέτρησες τον μεταβολισμό σου τι σου είπαν; Σου έδωσαν κάποια τιπς για να τον βελτιώσεις; Πλην από τα 5 γεύματα ημερησίως και με μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει κανείς για να τον ξυπνήσει; Το ερώτημα αυτό το απευθύνω γενικότερα σε όποιον ξέρει.


Καλημέρα mariafc
Λοιπόν, όσον αφορά το ιστορικό μου, δυστυχώς έχω κλείσει ήδη 15 χρόνια διατροφικών διαταραχών. Ξεκίνησα με ανορεξία και ακολούθησε η βουλιμία με τα γνωστά υπερφαγικά, τις αφαγίες, τους εμετούς, ... Κοινώς όλα τα μη φυσιολογικά. Ο οργανισμός μου λοιπόν αποσυντονίστηκε εντελώς... Πάει καιρός που δεν έχω ακολουθήσει ένα άκρως ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής, ώστε να ξέρω πως λειτουργεί ο οργανισμός μου. Το τεστ λοιπόν μεταβολισμού που έκανα τώρα δείχνει πόσες θερμίδες καίω σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, απλά δηλαδή αναπνέοντας... Που σημαίνει ότι για να διατηρηθώ στα κιλά μου, στην περίπτωση που δεν κινούμαι καθόλου όλη ημέρα, θα πρέπει να καταναλώνω μάξιμουμ 1180 θερμίδες. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσο λίγες είναι και πόσο κακό έχω κάνει στον οργανισμό μου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Ο μοναδικός τρόπος τώρα για να αυξηθεί ο μεταβολισμός είναι ένα ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής 5 μικρών γευμάτων και πολλήηηηηη άσκηση. Και πάλι δεν ξέρω αν θα υπάρξει σημαντική βελτίωση. Δυστυχώς είμαι πλέον 30 οπότε δεν μπορώ να περιμένω θαύματα μιας και ο ρυθμός μεταβολισμός εκ των πραγμάτων μειώνεται σε μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες... 

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα Λούσταμ
Καταρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις πληροφορίες και κατά δεύτερον και σημαντικότερο να σου ευχηθώ μέσα από την ψυχή μου καλή επιτυχία και ανάρρωση. Ελπίζω από καρδιάς πολύ σύντομα όλα να είναι ένα κακό όνειρο. 
Πολύ λίγες όντως οι θερμίδες που πρέπει να προσλαμβάνεις καθημερινά. Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον για τον καθένα όχι μόνο για σένα. Τι να πρωτοφάει κανείς; Εγώ γι αυτό κακίζω τον ευατό μου. Δε θα μου συγχωρήσω ποτέ το κακό που προκάλεσα στον οργανισμό μου αυτόν τον 1,5 χρόνο που έπεσα στα δίχτυα της ανορεξίας. Κατέστρεψα τον μεταβολισμό μου, τον οργανισμό μου και τώρα δυστυχώς πρέπει να υποστώ τις συνέπειες.
Και μένα μου είπε η διαιτολόγος μου πως κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνουμε αυτό το τεστ κατόπιν δικής μου παράκλησης αλλά δεν αμιφιβάλλω ότι και ο δικός μου μεταβολικός ρυθμός πάνω κάτω εκεί θα κινείται. 
Πάντως εγώ θα σου πρότεινα αν και δεν ξέρω σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι τώρα να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να ακολουθήσεις για κάποιο καιρό ενα διαιτολόγιο. Μην τηρείς τόσο τις θερμίδες ας τρως λίγο παραπάνω απλά προσπάθησε να καθιερώσεις τα 5 γεύματα ημερησίως. 
Εγώ σε συνδυασμό και με το γυμναστήριο έχω παρατηρήσει μια κάποια διαφορά. Καλά εννοείται δεν έχει γίνει κανένα τρελό θαύμα αλλά έστω και μέσα σε αυτό το τρίμηνο που ακολουθώ διατροφή για να πάρω βάρος παρατηρώ κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές. Ενδεχομένως να μην αποκαταστηθεί πλήρος ο μεταβολισμός αλλά αξίζει τουλάχιστον να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να τον ενεργοποιήσεις λιγάκι.
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## loustam

Κι εγώ mariafc σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου... Ήδη βρίσκομαι σε σχετικά καλό δρόμο. Με τα κιλά δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά μιας και με μια μπουκιά παραπάνω την άλλη μέρα είμαι 1 κιλό πάνω (χωρίς υπερβολή...). Αλλά όσον αφορά στην διατροφή μου είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Ισορροπημένη διατροφή και με πολλές βιταμίνες. Είμαι και κρυωμένη αυτές τις ημέρες, οπότε έχω πολλή όρεξη να τρέφομαι σωστά. Αλλά έχω πάρει και 2 κιλάκια, εκεί που ήθελα να χάσω 4... 
Κι εσύ πάντως μπράβο που ξεπέρασες την ανορεξία και είσαι σε φάση που θέλεις να ισορροπήσεις. Η συνειδητοποίηση και η επιθυμία οδηγούν και στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Και αφού κάνεις αγωγή με διατροφολόγο, μια χαρά σε βρίσκω... Εγώ νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι σε φάση να ξεκινήσω δίαιτα βάσει αυστηρού προγράμματος, γιατί με τις δίαιτες ξεκίνησαν τα διατροφικά μου προβλήματα. Ας μην τα ενισχύσω κι άλλο. Απλά έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι για τους επόμενους μήνες, μέχρι να στρώσω λίγο διατροφικά, δεν θα έχω το ιδανικό σώμα που θα ήθελα να έχω, αλλά θέλω τουλάχιστον μα είμαι ψυχολογικά καλά. Και μετά το εξάμηνο βλέπουμε... 

Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν σε όλους μας :-)

----------


## mariafc

> Με τα κιλά δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά μιας και με μια μπουκιά παραπάνω την άλλη μέρα είμαι 1 κιλό πάνω (χωρίς υπερβολή...).


Τώρα χτύπησες ευαίσθητη χορδή γιατί αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Λίγο να παρασπονδίσω και μιλάμε για πταίσμα όχι να φάω μια πίτσα μιλάμε για μισή φέτα ψωμί παραπάνω να σου κατευθείαν το αποτελεσμα στη ζυγαριά. Γι αυτό και σε ρώτησα περί μεταβολισμού και γενικά ψάχνομαι επί του θέματος γιατί εμένα αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη φοβία μου. Ναι μεν εγώ με έφερα σε αυτή την κατάσταση αλλά ρε σύ όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψες και εσύ δε μπορώ να αγωνιώ μην παχύνω αν φάω ένα καρότο παραπάνω. Έχοντας υπάρξει υπέρβαρη στο παρελθόν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο φόβος μου είναι διπλός. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση απεξάρτησης από τη ζυγαριά γιατί εγώ έβαζα κιλά ακόμα και με μισό ποτήρι χυμό και έτσι τρελαινόμουν όταν ανέβαινα αλλά πως το λέει ο σοφός λαός ότι το χούι δε βγαίνει ποτέ. Έτσι και εγώ μου αρέσει να τρώγομαι.





> Η συνειδητοποίηση και η επιθυμία οδηγούν και στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Και αφού κάνεις αγωγή με διατροφολόγο, μια χαρά σε βρίσκω... Εγώ νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι σε φάση να ξεκινήσω δίαιτα βάσει αυστηρού προγράμματος, γιατί με τις δίαιτες ξεκίνησαν τα διατροφικά μου προβλήματα.


Εμένα το λες. ʼστα να πάνε. Όταν ήμουν παχιά ούτε κόμπλεξ είχα και ήμουν και ευτυχισμένη. Όταν άρχισα τα σκατοδιαιτολόγια μαζί με τα κιλά άρχισε να φεύγει και το μυαλό μαζί. Ότι κοροιδευα το λούστηκα. 
Δε σου κρύβω ότι και μένα με βασανίζει ώρες ώρες αυτό το περιοριστικό. Στην αρχή ειδικά που έπρεπε λόγω έλλειψης πρωτεινης να τρώω μεσημέρι βράδυ κρέας είχα λαλήσει και κόντευα να βγάλω φτερά από το πολύ κοτόπουλο. 
Τώρα μου χει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία στο φαγητό αλλά και πάλι βρε παιδί μου δε μπορώ εγώ αυτό το σήμερα φάε ψάρι άύριο μακαρόνια. Θέλω να ρθει η μέρα που θα ξυπνάω και θα σκέφτομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή τι θα μαγειρέψω, να φτάσει εκείνη η μέρα που θα τρώω μεν συγκεκριμένες ποσότητες αλλά δε κάθομαι να σκέφτομαι τι θα γίνει αν θα φάω μιση μπουκιά παραπάνω. 
Τελοσπάντων το σημαντικό βέβαια είναι ότι συμμορφώθηκα το πρόλαβα κυριολεκτικά πάνω στην ώρα απλά είναι φορές που αισθάνομαι τόσο κουρασμένη ψυχολογικά και εκεί είναι που θέλω δουλεια ακόμα. Βαρέθηκα να μαι μια ζωντανη νεκρή. Τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω καλύτερα, έχω κέφι, αντοχές αν είχα και καλύτερο μεταβολισμό τι ωραία που θα ταν:tumble:
Τώρα με καίει να ρθει και η κωλοπερίοδος να ησυχάσω και από αυτό. Δε μου λες εσύ ολα αυτά τα χρόνια είχες κανονικά; Σου επανήλθε όταν άρχισες να τρως καλύτερα;





> Ας μην τα ενισχύσω κι άλλο. Απλά έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι για τους επόμενους μήνες, μέχρι να στρώσω λίγο διατροφικά, δεν θα έχω το ιδανικό σώμα που θα ήθελα να έχω, αλλά θέλω τουλάχιστον μα είμαι ψυχολογικά καλά.


Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο. Η ψυχολογία είναι το παν. Το βλέπω και από μένα. 
Μπράβο σου και πάλι που από μόνη σου έχεις καταφέρει να μπεις σε ένα πρόγραμμα. Το θαυμάζω αυτό γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω. Νομίζω από την αφαγία θα πλακωνόμουν στο φαι και ή θα έχανα το μέτρο ή θα μέτραγα όλα μέρα θερμίδες. Καλά να μαστε να συνεχίσουμε έτσι και εσύ και εγώ. Υπάρχει πίστη και θέληση. Κανόνισε κακομοίρα μου να μου λοξοδρομήσεις. Θα σε παρακολουθώ. :smilegrin:

----------


## loustam

Χα χα χα... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από αυτή την στιγμή νιώθω υπόλογη... Υπόσχομαι να είμαι καλό κορίτσι, και να μην τρώω όοολο μου το φαγητό! :smilegrin:
Και για να σου απαντήσω και στο θέμα της περιόδου, εμένα δεν μου έχει πει ποτέ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... Ή μάλλον ψέματα. Μου κόπηκε για ένα μήνα, όταν βρισκόμουν στον 8ο μήνα της νευρικής μου ανορεξίας και 40 κιλά. Πήρα κάτι χαπάκια, μου ήρθε, στο μεταξύ άρχισα να τρώω κιόλας και από εκεί και πέρα μου έρχεται κανονικά. Ευτυχώς... Και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει να έρχεται, όσο και αν σιχτιρίζω κάθε μήνα που την πρώτη μέρα περιόδου την περνάω ξάπλα, διπλωμένη στα δύο από τους πόνους... 
Όσο για τα συγχαρήκια, μην βιάζεσαι να μου τα δώσεις. Έχω κάνει κι εγώ τις άπειρες ακρότητες σε θέματα φαγητού όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Τώρα απλά ελπίζω να είμαι απλά ένα βηματάκι πιο κοντά στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα...

Καλό απόγευμα και θα είμαστε η μία το μάτι της άλλης... :wink2:

----------


## mariafc

> Χα χα χα... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από αυτή την στιγμή νιώθω υπόλογη... Υπόσχομαι να είμαι καλό κορίτσι, και να μην τρώω όοολο μου το φαγητό


big brother is watching you :smilegrin:Ax μακάρι φιλενάδα μου να μας περιμένει ένα καλύτερο μέλλον. Εγώ μετά απο καιρό αν και έχω τις μέρες που με πιάνει η μαύρη μαυρίλα και η απαισιοδοξία που αχνοβλέπω ένα φως στον ορίζοντα. ʼντε μωρέ θα τα καταφέρουμε. Δε θα μας νικήσει αυτή τη φορά. 
Ας φανώ επιτέλους και λίγο αισιόδοξη. Πλάκα πλάκα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν έχω τα νεύρα μου ή με πιάνει το άγχος για τις θερμίδες τότε είναι που στην πραγματικότητα ανεβαίνει η ζυγαριά. Φουσκώνω μόνο με τη σκέψη. Αντίθετα όταν έχω κέφι και διάθεση και σωστά τρώω και δεν σκέφτομαι να παρασπονδίσω. 
Στο θέμα περιόδου εσύ στάθηκες τυχερή. Ποιος να μου το λεγε που θα φτανα να νοσταλγούσα να χω περίοδο. Εγώ είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα όταν αδιαθετούσα. Τις δύο πρώτες μέρες από τους πόνους δε μπορούσα ούτε να περπατήσω. 
Να που τώρα όμως το προτιμώ αυτό. Εγώ την περίοδο την έχασα στα 60 κιλά ή 58 κάτι τέτοιο όπου μετά απο δίαιτες είχα χάσει 40 κιλά. Το έψαξα αμέσως αλλά τίποτα. Όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι επειδή είχα ταλαιπωρήσει τον οργανισμό θα ξαναρχόταν. Στο μεταξύ λίγο μετά ξεκίνησε και ο διατροφικός κατήφορος και φυσικά περίοδος γιοκ μόνο με χάπια. Έκανα θεραπεία 7 μήνες με gynofen και αδιαθετούσα κανονικά πράγμα που με κρατούσε σε ηρεμία αλλά φυσικά όταν τελείωσα τη θεραπεία δεν ήρθανε. Τώρα που είμαι καλύτερα ψυχολογικά και τρώω κανονικά δεν το σκέφτομαι και απλά ελπίζω στο θαύμα. Έχουν περάσει και 2,5 χρόνια και φοβάμαι μην μου χουν σταματήσει εντελώς. Μάλλον είναι θέμα οργανισμού τελικά πάντως γιατί να πχ εσυ ήσουν πάντα οκ με το θέμα . Επίσης άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Να χεις πχ περίοδο στα 50 κιλά και να μην έχεις στα 49.Δηλαδή τι τεράστιες αλλάγές μπορούν να υπάρχουν στο ένα κιλό;
ʼντε να μου ρθει η περίοδος και σας υπόσχομαι κέρασμα... διαίτης:smilegrin:

----------


## loustam

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου δώσω τα φώτα μου στο θέμα περιόδου... Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ. Εμπιστεύσου τους γιατρούς και χαλάρωσε! Η ψυχολογία είναι το παν σε κάθε περίπτωση... Μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά και μην έχεις και την εμμονή τη ζυγαριάς. Η ζυγαριά θα ανέβει και μαζί με αυτήν θα ανέβει η διάθεσή σου, η ψυχολογία σου και η ποιότητα της υγείας σου. Μέχρι να φτάσεις στο επίπεδο που το σώμα σου θα λειτουργεί πλέον σωστά. Εξετάσεις αίματος κτλ κάνεις? Πώς βγαίνουν? Εγώ αύριο έχω κανονίσει να πάω και άγχωμαι λίγο... Όσο για το από το 49 στο 50 δεν πιστεύω ότι εκεί παίζεται το παιχνίδι. Στα κιλά όλα είναι υποκειμενικά. Εμένα οι κολλητές μου είναι 47-49 κιλά η καθεμία και λειτουργούν άψογα... Ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο απλά. Είτε στα 50, είτε στα 60, ... Χρόνο θέλει να ξεπεράσει το σοκ και την επίθεση που δέχτηκε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια... Πρέπει να σε εμπιστευτεί και πάλι ότι δεν θα του ξαναεπιτεθείς... :P
Καλή μας ημέρα! :blush:

----------


## mariafc

> Εξετάσεις αίματος κτλ κάνεις? Πώς βγαίνουν? Εγώ αύριο έχω κανονίσει να πάω και άγχωμαι λίγο...


LOL Καλά τώρα χτύπησες άλλη φλέβα χρυσού. Δηλώνω υποχόνδρια. Από τότε που άρχισα να έχω πρόβλημα με τα λευκά μου αιμοσφαίρια (είχα φτάσει μέχρι και 2500 με όριο τα 4000) πάω και τρυπιέμαι κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Χαριτολογώντας μάλιστα λέω στο διευθυντή της κλινικής που τυγχάνει να τον γνωριζουμε πως εγώ του έχτισα την νέα πτέρυγα που έφτιαξαν και ότι δικαιωματικά δικαιούμαι δωρεάν δωμάτιο αν ποτέ το χρειαστώ. 
Που λες κάθε τρεις και λίγο εξετάσεις αίματος. Τότε στα 2500 αιμοσφαίρια είχα κάνει και υπερηχογραφήματα κοιλίας, καρκινικές και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς. Με ξετίναξαν κανονικά. 
Όταν ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα με τη διαιτολόγο λίγες μέρες μετά μου προέκυψαν επιπλοκές (οίδημα στα πόδια αλλά μιλάμε για μέγα πρήξιμο και φοβηθήκαμε νεφρική ανεπάρκεια) και έκανα εξετάσεις. Αυτές ήταν ψιλοπάτος. Σίδηρος, φεριτίνη μαύρο χάλι για να μην πω για κρεατίνη Β12 και πρωτείνη. Τα υπόλοιπα πάντως νούμερα δεν ήταν απογοητευτικά αν σκεφτώ ότι τον προηγούμενο καιρό είχα φτάσει στην απόλυτη κατάντια διατροφικά. Μάλλον έχω γερή κράση. 
Πριν 2-3 βδομάδες όμως επειδή πάλι με έτρωγε ο πισινός πήγα κρυφά και ξανατρυπήθηκα. 
Φιλενάδα ξεπέρασα τον ευατό μου. Τέτοιες καλές εξετάσεις είχα να δω από δεν ξέρω και εγώ πότε. Μεταξύ τους οι εξετάσεις άντε να χαν διαφορά 40-50 μέρες. Αποτελέσματα άκρως ενυπωσιακά. Βέβαια έπαιρνα και σίδηρο βοήθησε και αυτό αλλά πραγματικά δηλαδή όλα πάνω. Μόνο που δεν το κορνίζαρα σου λέω. Τέτοιος ενθουσιασμός. Όλα πάνω από τα όρια και πολύ περισσότερο από το κανονικό. Χαρακτηριστικά σου αναφέρω ότι η Β12 από τον απόλυτο πάτο 190 ανέβηκε στο 397. Ρεσιτάλ η δικιά σου. 
Μόνο λίγο τα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια ήταν πάλι στο 3900 αλλα ο γιατρός μου πε ότι είναι μια χαρά να μην ανησυχώ. Εγώ βέβαια πάλι τρώγομαι για 100 κωλοαιμοσφαίρια αλλά τα υπόλοιπα όλα τέλεια. Τώρα έχω σταματήσει το σίδηρο και κάποια στιγμή θα πάω να το κοιτάξω πάντως σου λέω να μην ανησυχείς. Αν κάνεις καλύτερη διατροφή απο πριν δε θα χεις πρόβλημα. 
Τελικά παιδιά η καλή διατροφή είναι το παν. Μου τα λεγε η μάνα μου. Ρε συ εγώ που από μικρή είχα πρόβλημα δυσκοιλιότητας μέχρι και αυτό έχω ψιλορυθμίσει.
Το θέμα είναι πως να αντέξει κανείς να ζει όλη του τη ζωή σε διατροφικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## POZ

Τι ωραία που τα λέτε!Μου δίνετε κ εμένα ελπίδα!Μαρία όντως πρέπει να είναι θέμα οργανισμού..κ εμένα μου σταμάτησε η περίοδος κατευθείαν κ πριν ακόμα πέσω κάτω απτο όριο.Απο την άλλη ήμουν σε ένα διαρκές στρες με τις θερμίδες κτλ κ πεινούσα συνέχεια, ενω παλιότερα έχω υπάρξει για παράδειγμα πιο αδύνατη αποτι είμαι τώρα κ είχα μια χαρά.Τρέχα γύρευε..Μακάρι να είναι το Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο μας..μακάρι!Ούτε που πίστευα ποτέ οτι θα παρακαλούσα να έχω περίοδο..!Εσύ μόνο ανορεξία έιχες έτσι?Όχι βουλιμικά, εμετούς κ τέτοια?Είμαι περίεργη ακόμα να διαπυστώσω κατα πόσο επηρεάζουν κ αυτά..Αντε, να είμαστε αισιόδοξες!!

----------


## alexandrita

Ροζ εμένα μου ειπε ο ψυχιατρος οτι οι εμετοι και τα βουλιμικα δεν 'κοβουν' την περιοδο,ισως να προκαλουν καποιες δυσλειτουργιες,αλλα σιγουρα οχι παντελη ελλειψη.
Θεωρει οτι ειναι αποκλειστικα θεμα κιλων,για την ακριβεια ποσοστου λιπους στον οργανισμο.
Ειπε τα γνωστα σε ολες,οτι παιζει και σε 1 κιλο,ειναι διαφορετικο σε καθε οργανισμο και γενικα οτι μπορω να ειμαι στα κατωτερα κιλα στα οποια να εχω περιοδο.
ενω ο γυναικολογος με ειχε ανακουφισει στο θεμα της περιοδους οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο,ο ψυχιατρος με αφησε με την εντυπωση οτι ειναι πολυ σοβαρο για την υγεια μου και κυριως ειπε οτι θα εχω προβληματα οστεοπενιας και οστεοπορωσης....
επισης μου ειπε οτι καλα εκανε ο γυναικολογος και δε μου εδωσε χαπια και να μην παρω κι ας ειμαι 2 χρονια σχεδον χωρις περιοδο....

----------


## victoria19

Πριν απο λιγα λεπτα σταματησα να κανω εμετο. Ειμαι τρομοκρατημενη. Ενω τις τελευταιες μερες το θεμα των κιλων μου πηγαινε πολυ καλα, σημερα στις 12 ηπια μισο λιτρο νερο και εφαγα μοσχαρισιο κρεας, λιγο ρυζι και σαλατα μαρουλι. Και ζυγιστηκα αμεσως μετα. Οταν ειδα οτι με εδειχνε 52.200 τρελαθηκα. Τρομαξα οτι ισως αρχισα παλι να παιρνω κιλα και αποφασισα να τα βγαλω απο μεσα μου. Δεν το πιστευω οτι αν συνεχισω ετσι σε λιγο δεν θα μπορω να φαω τιποτα λογω του φοβου της ζυγαριας. Μακαρι να ημου αδυνατη ωστε να μην φοβαμαι μηπως παρω κιλα. Και δεν αντεχω να αναγκαζω τον εαυτο μου να αποβαλλει ο,τι τρωει με αυτον τον τροπο. Ειναι απαισιο και δεν μου αρεσει καθολου η αισθηση. Αισθανομαι απαισια. Και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι με τον εμετο η ζυγαρια εδειξε 51.900.

----------


## click

don't feed the troll



alexandrita πως τα πας? εχετε καλη επικοινωνια με το γιατρο?

----------


## POZ

το ποσοστό λίπους πως αυξάνεται ρε Αλεξανδρίτα ξέρεις?Έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με την αύξηση κιλών ή μπορεί να είναι ανεξάρτητο?Έχω διαβάσει οτι μπορεί να υπάρξουν ανωμαλίες στην περίοδο εαν τρεφόμαστε αποκλειστικά με άπαχες τροφές αλλά δν έχω καταλάβει επακριβώς τι γίνεται ..Εγώ για παράδειγμα εχω φτάσει στα παλιά μου κιλά τώρα ασυζητητή αλλά γίνεται να εντάξω στη διατροφή μου πιο λιπαρες τροφές χωρίς να παχύνω κι άλλο?Το ψιλοφοβάμαι γιατί κακα τα ψέματα τα κιλάκια πλεον μπαίνουν για πλάκα.

----------


## alexandrita

click μου ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!!!!
καθε 15 μερες θα τον βλεπω,γιατι λειπει πολυ εξωτερικο και δεν μπορει καθε εβδομαδα,οποτε αναμενω το δευτερο ραντεβου μου σε μια εβδομαδα.γενικα τον συμπαθησα παρα πολυ,ειναι πανεξυπνος και νιωθω οτι με καταλαβαινει χωρις να μιλησω... απλως προβληματιστηκα γιατι τον ειδα να επιμενει στο θεμα των κιλων,οτι χρειαζεται να παρω βαρος... 

ροζ πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα!!!!

victoria δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο στενοχωρηθηκα... ηταν η πρωτη σου φορα?
μην το ξανακανεις.μπορεις να το ξεπερασεις,αν ζητησεις βοηθεια.
ολα αυτα που διαβαζεις εδω δεν ειναι αρκετα αποκρουστικα?ολη αυτη η θλιψη και η δυστυχια δεν ειναι ικανη να σε αποτρεψει απο το να μπλεχτεις στα διχτυα της βουλιμιαα?
αν και ο γιατρος μου ελεγε οτι το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο μετα απο ανορεξια μεταπηδαει στη βουλιμια.

----------


## mariafc

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια. Καταρχήν να ρωτήσω την Βικτωρία. Κοπέλα μου είσαι καλά; Στενοχωρέθηκα απίστευτα δίαβάζοντας σε. Προσπάθησε αυτή να ήταν η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά και μη ζητήσεις να ζητήσεις τη βοήθεια μας αν την χρειαστείς.





> Εσύ μόνο ανορεξία έιχες έτσι?Όχι βουλιμικά, εμετούς κ τέτοια?Είμαι περίεργη ακόμα να διαπυστώσω κατα πόσο επηρεάζουν κ αυτά..Αντε, να είμαστε αισιόδοξες!!


Ναι Ροζ μου μόνο ανορεξία. Βουλιμικά και εμετούς ποτέ. Για την ακρίβεια ούτε καν μου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό. Και εντάξει όλο και κάτι έβαζα στο στόμα μου. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο επηρεάζουν οι εμετοί. Πραγματικά εγώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά με το θέμα γιατί έχω ακούσει και διαβάσει για κλινικές περιπτώσεις χρόνιες και πολύ χειρότερες από τις δικές μας και έχουν κανονικά περίοδο





> Θεωρει οτι ειναι αποκλειστικα θεμα κιλων,για την ακριβεια ποσοστου λιπους στον οργανισμο.


Ακριβώς και εγώ αυτό πίστέυω πλέον. Αν ήταν μόνο θέμα σωστής διατροφής θα πρεπε να χα αδιαθετήσει. Λογικά το ποσοστό λίπους παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο και εγώ είμάι ακόμα ελλειποβαρής. Κάνω συνεχώς λιπομετρήσεις και έχω ραγδαία αύξηση αλλά έχω ακόμα μέχρι να φτάσω στο κανονικό. 






> το ποσοστό λίπους πως αυξάνεται ρε Αλεξανδρίτα ξέρεις?Έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με την αύξηση κιλών ή μπορεί να είναι ανεξάρτητο?


Αχ ναι παρακάλώ αν ξέρει κανείς να μας πει επ αυτού θα του ήμουν υπόχρεη. Πάντως ροζ μου σίγουρα δεν είναι θέμα να τρως μόνο λιπαρές τροφές είναι διατροφής γενικότερα. Στο λέω εκ πείρας γιατί εγώ μέσα σε τρεις μήνες είδα εντυπωσιακή αύξηση. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν στο θέμα της περιόδου παίζει ρόλο και η μυική μάζα που επίσης πάσχω.





> ενω ο γυναικολογος με ειχε ανακουφισει στο θεμα της περιοδους οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο,ο ψυχιατρος με αφησε με την εντυπωση οτι ειναι πολυ σοβαρο για την υγεια μου και κυριως ειπε οτι θα εχω προβληματα οστεοπενιας και οστεοπορωσης....


Καλέ και εμένα ο δικός μου γυναικολόγος για την ακρίβεια όλοι όσοι επισκέφτηκα και ήταν πολλοί όχι απλά με καθησύχασαν με το θέμα αλλά ουσιαστικά μου είπαν ότι δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. Δεν είναι δηλαδη κάτι του θανατά. Μάλιστα ενός οικογενειακός μας φίλος διευθυντής κλινικής μου το ζωγράφισε κιόλας και μου εξήγησε το όλο θέμα περιόδου και πως ορισμένες γυναίκες που δεν εχουν και τα διατροφικά προβλήματα που είχα εγώ. Επίσης απουσία περιόδου μπορεί να υπάρξει και σε παχύσαρκες κοπέλες. 

Αχ κοριτσάκια μου καλά κάντε την προσευχή σας. Για πρώτη φορά εχω καλό προαίσθημα για να δούμε αν θα βγω αληθινή.

----------


## POZ

Αμάν!πάλι αυτή η υπογλυκαιμία...είναι ναρκωτικό τα γλυκά τελικά..προς το παρόν την "έπεσα" στα μήλα, πιστεύω να την γλυτώσω!Αλεξανδρίτα μου δν πειράζει, μπορεί κάποια άλλη κοπέλα να ξέρει κ να μας διαφωτίσει αν κ πολύ φοβάμαι πως αύξηση λίπους=αύξηση κιλών!!Για το αβέστιο επέμεινα πολύ στη γυναικολόγο κ με διαβεβαίωσε οτι δν υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος προς το παρόν..

----------


## POZ

Καλέ και εμένα ο δικός μου γυναικολόγος για την ακρίβεια όλοι όσοι επισκέφτηκα και ήταν πολλοί όχι απλά με καθησύχασαν με το θέμα αλλά ουσιαστικά μου είπαν ότι δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. Δεν είναι δηλαδη κάτι του θανατά. Μάλιστα ενός οικογενειακός μας φίλος διευθυντής κλινικής μου το ζωγράφισε κιόλας και μου εξήγησε το όλο θέμα περιόδου και πως ορισμένες γυναίκες που δεν εχουν και τα διατροφικά προβλήματα που είχα εγώ. Επίσης απουσία περιόδου μπορεί να υπάρξει και σε παχύσαρκες κοπέλες. 

Αχ κοριτσάκια μου καλά κάντε την προσευχή σας. Για πρώτη φορά εχω καλό προαίσθημα για να δούμε αν θα βγω αληθινή. [/quote]


ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!Επίσης εμένα μου είχε πει η γυναικολόγος οτι πλεον είναι κ θέμα άγχους, οτι το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και μπλοκάρω τον οργανισμό μου..αντε να το ελέγξεις κ αυτό τώρα!!Ντάξει, οι γιατροί δν μπορούν να καταλάβουν οτι κάποιος που δν έχει τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις μπορεί να τρελαθεί απο την αγωνία του..Καλά η περίοδος μπορεί να σταματήσει ακόμα και με αυτστηρή-χημική δίαιτα κ ας έχεις φυσιολογικό βάρος τι να λέμε τώρα?Λιπομέτρηση ξέρετε πώς κάνουμε?Μπορώ μόνη μου ή πρέπει να πάω κάπου?

----------


## mariafc

> ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!Επίσης εμένα μου είχε πει η γυναικολόγος οτι πλεον είναι κ θέμα άγχους, οτι το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και μπλοκάρω τον οργανισμό μου..αντε να το ελέγξεις κ αυτό τώρα!!Ντάξει, οι γιατροί δν μπορούν να καταλάβουν οτι κάποιος που δν έχει τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις μπορεί να τρελαθεί απο την αγωνία του..Καλά η περίοδος μπορεί να σταματήσει ακόμα και με αυτστηρή-χημική δίαιτα κ ας έχεις φυσιολογικό βάρος τι να λέμε τώρα?Λιπομέτρηση ξέρετε πώς κάνουμε?Μπορώ μόνη μου ή πρέπει να πάω κάπου?


Εγώ γι αυτό ακριβώς είμαι πιο αισιόδοξη γιατί τελευταία που είμαι καλά το χω βγάλει κάπως από το μυαλό μου. Το σκέφτομαι μεν αλλά δεν κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω με αυτήν την σκέψη. Το θέμα ψυχολογία και μένα μου είπαν ότι είναι το βασικότερο όλων. και επειδή εγώ όλη μέρα ζω με νεύρα πρέπει να φροντίσω να το περιορίσω αν θέλω να δω άσπρη ή΄μάλλον κόκκινη ημέρα.
Λιπομέτρη Ροζ μου εγώ κάνω στην διαιτολόγο αλλά επίσης μου είχαν κάνει όταν πρωτογράφτηκα στο γυμνασ΄τηριο. Εχω όμως την αίσθηση ότι αυτή την υπηρεσία την προσφέρουν και ενημερωμένα φαρμακεία αλλά πρεπει να ναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα. 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο πάλι σε σ΄χεση με την περίοδο. Για γονιμότητα επηρεάζει ότι δεν έχουμε περίοδο;

----------


## alexandrita

ροζ και μερικες ηλκτρονικες ζυγαριες κανουν λιπομετρηση.
αλλα κυριως οι διαιτολογοι και σε γυμναστηρια.

μαρια απο οτι μου ειπε ο γυναικολογος μου,το θεμα γονιμοτητα δεν εχει σχεση με περιοδο.τωρα δεν καταλαβα καλα,αλλα μου ειπε οτι βλεπει τα ωαρια μου πολυ καλα,οποτε αν θελω να κανω παιδια δεν θα εχω προβλημα.τωρα πιο μακροπροθεσμα δεν ξερω τι γινεται...δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι το ενδεχομενο να μην αδιαθετησουμε ποτε ξανα...

εχεισ δικιο μαρια,οταν αδιαθετησω θα κανω παρτυ,και θα ειστε ολες καλεσμενες!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> click μου ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!!!!
> καθε 15 μερες θα τον βλεπω,γιατι λειπει πολυ εξωτερικο και δεν μπορει καθε εβδομαδα,οποτε αναμενω το δευτερο ραντεβου μου σε μια εβδομαδα.γενικα τον συμπαθησα παρα πολυ,ειναι πανεξυπνος και νιωθω οτι με καταλαβαινει χωρις να μιλησω... απλως προβληματιστηκα γιατι τον ειδα να επιμενει στο θεμα των κιλων,οτι χρειαζεται να παρω βαρος...


μπορει ειτε να μην επεμενε τοσο οσο ενιωσες, απλα σου πατησε τον κάλο. ειτε να επεμενε επιτηδες για να δει αντιδρασεις.
παντως λαβε το υποψην σου οσο πιο καλοπροαιρετα μπορεις.
μια χαρα ειναι ανα 2 βδομαδες.
καλη συνεχεια!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## bouliana

loustam πολύ λίγες θερμίδες δεν παίρνεις ρε συ πο πο!δεν ξέρω αν έτσι θα βοηθήσεις τον μεταβολισμό σου η το αντίθετο.νομίζω καλύτερα να τις αυξήσεις στην αρχή έστω κ με κίνδυνο να πάρεις κανα δύο κιλά κ ταυτόχρονα να συνεχίσεις την γυμναστική,κ στην πορεία να αρχίσεις να τις μειώνεις. βέβαια ένας διατροφολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει καλύτερα. εγώ απλά την γνώμη μου σου λέω. μπορεί να λέω κ μλκιες

mariafc όταν λέω οτι έχει βελτιωθεί ο μεταβολισμός μου,λέω οτι τώρα πια μπορώ να χάσω μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα άμα μειώσω έστω κ λίγο τις θερμίδες μου κ κάνω λίγη γυμναστική.παλιά δεν τα κατάφερνα.είχα πολύ κατακράτηση ,κ ακόμα κ αν έβγαζα οτι έτρωγα πάλι δν έχανα γραμμάριο. το δύσκολο με την περίπτωσή μου είναι οτι δεν μπορώ πάντα να προσέχω την διατροφή μου πολλές φορές ξεφεύγω κ επίσης έχω μονίμως το μυαλό μου στο φαγητό.μονίμως.δεν μπορώ να ξεχαστώ στιγμή.

alexandita μου άσε να δεις που θα το πάει ο ψυχίατρός σου.σίγουρα το να σου είναι καμιά φορά δυσάρεστος κ να επιμένει σε κάτι που εσύ έχεις διαφορετική άποψη δν είναι απαραίτητα κ κακό.το να πήγαινε με τα νερά σου ίσα ίσα θα έδειχνε οτι μάλλον δν κάνει κ πολύ καλά την δουλειά του.άλλωστε νομίζω το σωστό αυτό είναι να σε ενοχλεί κ να σε βάζει σε σκέψεις.
πάντως μάλλον για να σου έρθει η περίοδος ίσως θα πρεπε να βάλεις 2-3 κιλά. έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να θες να είσαι πολύ πολύ αδύνατη απλά πρέπει να βάλεις κ προτεραιότητες.όλα στην ζωή έχουν κάποιο κόστος. 

πάντως σε καταλαβαίνω.όταν κατάλαβα οτι για να κόψω τους εμετους ίσως θα έβαζα κάποια κιλά δν μπορούσα με τίποτα να το δεχτώ.με βοήθησε το γεγονός οτι ούτως η άλλως έβαζα κιλά. κ επίσης οτι όταν έχεις ήδη παραπανίσια κιλά δν σε πειράζει κ τόσο άμα προστεθούν άλλα 1-2 .

πραγματικά βαρέθηκα με αυτό το πράμα.βαρέθηκα.να σκέφτομαι διαρκώς τι πρέπει να φάω κ τι πρέπει να μην φάω.πφφφφ

----------


## mariafc

πραγματικά βαρέθηκα με αυτό το πράμα.βαρέθηκα.να σκέφτομαι διαρκώς τι πρέπει να φάω κ τι πρέπει να μην φάω.πφφφφ 



Αχ και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα έχω. Ειδικά τώρα που είμαι σε πρόγραμμα έχω κουραστεί. Βέβαια δε γίνεται αλλιώς πρέπει να κάνω υπομονή αλλά ρε παιδύ μου όλη μέρα σκέφτομαι το φαί και μου τη δίνει αυτό το συγκεκριμένο. Σήμερα φάε αυτό, αύριο το τάδε ή μην φας αυτό γιατί δεν κάνει.

----------


## bouliana

θέλει υπομονή.κουράγιο σε όλες μας

----------


## bouliana

θέλει υπομονή.κουράγιο σε όλες μας

----------


## mariafc

έτσι είναι θέλει υπομονή και πίστη. Αφού κάναμε την αρχή όλα θα φτιάξουν. Αντε και μετά θα πάμε να το κάψουμε

----------


## bouliana

αχ να σαι καλά μου έφτιαξες την διάθεση.βλέπω οτι τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά παρά τις δυσκολίες.μακάρι κεγώ να μπορέσω να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα.για να τελειώνω μια κ καλή

----------


## mariafc

αυτές τις μέρες ναι πάω πολύ καλά. Και πριν καλά πήγαινα απλά εδώ και μια βδομάδα δέκα μέρες αισθάνομαι και πολύ καλύτερα ψυχολογικά. Είπα να αφήσω λίγο πίσω μου τη μαυρίλα μου και αυτό με έχει βοηθήσει παντού. Δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο δεν έχω τόσο πολλά νεύρα. Ελπίζω να κρατήσει

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> αυτές τις μέρες ναι πάω πολύ καλά. Και πριν καλά πήγαινα απλά εδώ και μια βδομάδα δέκα μέρες αισθάνομαι και πολύ καλύτερα ψυχολογικά. Είπα να αφήσω λίγο πίσω μου τη μαυρίλα μου και αυτό με έχει βοηθήσει παντού. Δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο δεν έχω τόσο πολλά νεύρα. Ελπίζω να κρατήσει


ααχ!Αμην!

----------


## mariafc

Loustam τι έγινε με τις εξετάσεις σου? Βγήκαν αποτελέσματα; Όλα καλά;

----------


## loustam

καλησπέρα... αχ βρε mariafc... τρομερό το ενδιαφέρον σου! ε ναι λοιπόν, βγήκαν το αποτελέσματα και δηλώσω ακμαιότατη... σίδηρος, χοληστερίνες, ζάχαρα, κάλια, νάτρια, Β12, ... όλα στην καλύτερή τους φάση! κι εγώ μαζί τους... :bouncy:
να έχετε ένα τέλειο ΠΣΚ όλοι, με καλή παρέα, πολλές βόλτες, και καμιά φαγοπωσία παραπάνω....

----------


## mariafc

καλησπέρα... αχ βρε mariafc... τρομερό το ενδιαφέρον σου!

Τι έτσι νόμιζες ότι θα σε αφήσω. Επειδή συχνά πυκνά περνάω αυτή την αγωνία και ξέρω τι είναι να περιμένεις τα αποτελέσματα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μη σε ρωτήσω τι έγινε. 
Μπράβο κούκλα και εις ανώτερα. Καλέ είδες με το που ντερλικώσαμε λίγο παραπάνω ανεβήκανε όλα. Παιδί μου θα τους θάψουμε όλους

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα!Σήμερα έχω σηκωθεί απο τις 6 και τρώω...όχι βουλιμικό αλλά κοντά είναι κ αυτό.Εντωμεταξυ ενω η ζυγαριά δείχνει μονίμως πάνω κάτω τα ίδια(χαλασμένη μάλλον) τα παντελόνια πλεον δν μου μπαίνουν καν και αρχίζει να μου στρίβει.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται..μάλλον επειδή δν έχω κινηθεί καθόλου τον τελευταίο καιρό?Ελπίζω να πάω για περπάτημα αργότερα να ηρεμήσω..αν την γλυτώσω σήμερα, θαύμα θάναι.

----------


## habibina

ΡΟΖ...ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!εγω ειμαι καινουρια στη παρέα αλλά διαβάζω το θέμα που ξεκίνησες και σε νιωθω τοοοοοοοσο πολύ.ειμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρεις σήμερα.μήπως περιμένεις περίοδο και γιαυτο ενω τα κιλα σου ειναι ίδια δε μπαίνεις στα παντελόνια σου?

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα Ροζ μου. Μη μου αγχώνεσαι.Στα πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα και πόσο διατηρείσαι σε αυτα; Μάλλον κανά φούσκωμα θα χεις και γι αυτό δε σου κουμπώνουν τα παντελόνια. Μη σου χαλάσει ενα κωλοπαντέλονο τη διάθεση. Απόλαυσε το σαββατοκύριακο σου. Έχεις ξεκινήσει μια προσπάθεια μην την σταματήσεις τώρα.

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα Μαρία μου σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!Σε διαβάζω πολύ ήρεμη και συνειδητοποιημένη και με ηρεμείς κ εμένα, μου το μεταδίδεις!Όντως είμαι πολύ πρησμένη αλλά τον λόγο δν ξέρω...η κοιλιά μου είναι σαν μπάλα κ τα δαχτυλίδια δν μου μπαίνουν.Έχω και νευρικότητα γιατί σήμερα ήθελα να φάω ελεύθερα και με πιέζω να μην το κάνω γιατί με βλέπω και βλέπω οτι δν με παίρνει να παρω άλλο..Τώρα πλεόν είμαι 53-54 κιλά σχετικά σταθερή 1 πάνω 1 κάτω.Αλλά το έχω χέσει τελείως τις τελευτ. μέρες δν λέω να το ράψω!Και γενικά ενω τρέφομαι σχετικά υγιείνα μέσα σε 1,5 μήνα πήρα 3 κιλά , οκ έπρεπε αλλά έφτασα πια τα παλιά μου κιλα(κ παραπάνω) και αρχίζω και φοβάμαι..Τελικά καλύτερα μια φορά την εβδομάδα να τρώω ελεύθερα , παρά να με πιέζω και να καταλήγω να τρώω παραπάνω κάθε μέρα!Έτσι μπάινουν τα κιλά χωρίς να το καταλάβεις!

----------


## mariafc

Καταλαβαίνω το φόβο σου γιατί και μένα με πιάνουν ώρες ώρες οι ίδιες και πολύ χειρότερες ανησυχίες και που εγώ έχω να πάρω 3-4 κιλά ακόμα απλά ξέρεις τι διαπίστωσα όσο περισσότερο αγχωμένη είμαι και νευριασμένη τόσο με πιάνει η πείνα και κάνω γουρουνιές. Τώρα κάποιες μέρες που το χω ρίξει στην τάξη και την ηθική έχω δει μεγάλη διαφορά. Και συμφωνώ μαζί σου μια φορά την εβδομάδα τρώγε ελεύθερα. Έτσι θα χεις και το κίνητρο. Εγώ πλέον καταλαβαίνω ότι καλές οι διαιτες καλά όλα αλλά να μην καταπιέζεσαι κιόλας. Είναι πολύ προτιμότερο όταν θες να φας κάτι να το φας παρά να τσιμπολογάς δεξιά και αριστερά. 
Το πρήξιμο σου πάντως ίσως να οφείλεται και σε κατακράτηση υγρών. Μωρέ λες να χεις επισκέψεις σύντομα; Σταυρώνω δαχτυλάκια

----------


## POZ

Μακάρι..έχω τα συμπτώματα αλλά που να την βρω την αισιοδοξία πλέον?Τελικά την έκανα την γουρουνιά σιγά μην άντεχα.Και καλά έφαγα μπάρες δημητριακών(3 κουτιά) αντί για σοκολάτες , κάτι ρυζογκοφρέτες , παστέλι και άααφθονο ψωμί!Υπέροχα!Βασικά δν με τρομάζει τόσο το φαί ως φαί, με τρομάζει το ότι δν έχω κάμια όρεξη πια όχι απλά να κάνω δίαιτα αλλά ούτε κ να φάω κάπως μετρημένα.Αυτά κάνει η πολλή στέρηση και άντε το σώμα χορτάινει γρήγορα αλλά το μυαλό?

Habibina(ωραίο) καλώς ήλθες!Απο τη μια χαίρομαι που με καταλαβαίνεις και απο την άλλη λυπάμαι..πιστεύω όμως με επιμονη θα κάνουμε βηματάκια σιγά σιγά τι να πω!Θα τα λέμε!

----------


## alexandrita

ξερεις τι?πιστευω οτι αυτα που τρως μπορει να σου ανοιγουν περισσοτερο την ορεξη,αν κρινω απο μενα,και γι αυτο δε μπορεις να φας μετρημενα.τα εχω κανει χιλιαδες φορες αυτα τα λαθη,και απλα τα αποφευγω.

οπως το μελι,ΠΟΤΕ στη ζωη μου δεν εχω καταφερει να φαω ενα κουταλακι.ή μια μπαρα δημητριακων.αν τα ξεκινησω το υπερφαγικο ειναι σιγουρο.ενω με τη σοκολατα η οτιδηποτε αλλο νιωθω κορεσμο και σταματαω.σημερα ηθελα γαλα με μελι και μουσλι... αλλα επειδη πριν φαω ολο το βαζο μελι δεν θα σταματουσα,πηρα μια μεγαλη lacta και μπισκοτα dijestive.οκ,δεν ειναι υγιεινα αλλα μια φορα την εβδομαδα ολα επιτρεπονται.και προτιμω ν απολαυσω τη σοκολατιτσα με τα μπισκοτακια σαν ανθρωπος απο τα να ειμαι με τα μουτρα μεσα στο βαζο με το μελι και να τρωω σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο.

----------


## POZ

Μωρε εγώ αν μου καρφωθεί να φάω θα φάω..!Οι μπάρες μου αρέσουν σαν γεύση τις προτιμώ απο την σκέτη σοκολάτα, το παστέλι επίσης το προτιμώ και όσο για το ψωμί πάλι προτιμώ να φάω μια φραντζόλα με φέτα σαν γεύση παρά πίτσα η πιτόγυρα.Ξέρω κ εγώ γούστα είναι αυτά!Καλά με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο οι θερμίδες είναι θερμίδες έτσι ?μη σου πω αυτά που τρώω έχουν περισσότερες.Αλλά όσες φορές έχω φάει κρουασάν πατατάκια κτλ δν το ευχαριστιέμαι καν οπότε..Τέλος πάντων ότι έγινε έγινε τώρα, έχω και την Δευτέρα το βράδυ τραπέζωμα βέβαια και βράστα και έχω προκαταληφθέι απο τώρα οτι θα φάω τον αγλέωρα(λάθος). Ας έρθει τελικά κάτι που να δώσει χρώμα στη ζωή μας..κουράστηκα!!

----------


## habibina

ΡΟΖ....συμφωνώ με την alexandrita.μηπως σου ανοιγουν πιο πολύ την όρεξη?και μια ακομη πιο βασική ερώτηση.μεσα στην ημέρα τι τρώς????μπάρες και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα?

----------


## POZ

βασικά εδώ και 2 μήνες τρώω κανονικό φαί, μαγειρευτό κ ψωμί κ τυρί κανονικά,ούτε τοστάκια ούτε γιαουρτάκια.Και η αλήθεια είναι οτι δν νιώθω καθόλου πεινασμένη οργανικά, αλλά όταν δν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά ή όταν αγχώνομαι θέλω να φάω ώσπου να σκάσω , είτε είμαι φαγωμένη είτε όχι.Ειδικά αν μου κολλήσει κάτι στο κεφάλι και 5 πιάτα φαί να φάω θέλω ΚΑΙ απο αυτό.Ψυχολογικό μη τα ξαναλέμε..

----------


## habibina

καλά το συναίσθημα γνωστό και ότι και να σου λέω εγω και να είμαι εκει μπροστα σου και να σε παρακαλάω να μη φας εσυ ο κόσμος να χαλάσει θα τα φάς.το ξέρω και δεν αντιλέγω.είναι η αντίδραση σου,το καταφύγιο σου, το φιλαράκι σου και όλα τα συναφή.οι ψυχολόγοι τι κάνουν πια???που είναι και γιατι δε βοηθούν αυτές τις βρωμοώρες?όσο για το χρώμα στη ζωή μας εγω επαψα να περιμένω να έρθει.το ψάχνω εγω....όσο μπορώ...

----------


## POZ

κοίτα εγώ θυμάμαι απο πάντα τον εαυτό μου να τρώω που κ που ακατάσχετα, το ίδιο και όλες οι κοπέλες που ξέρω, το πρόβλημα αρχίζει όταν είτε αρχίζουμε τους εμετούς είτε μας γίνονται εμμονή οι θερμίδες και περνάμε στη φάση της ανορεξίας κ δυστυχώς εγώ τα πέρασα κ τα δύο..εκεί χρειάζεται ο ψυχολόγος.Εγώ τώρα προσπαθώ να συνηθίσω το νέο μου σώμα και αδυνατώ να μετράω θερμίδες, φαντάσου εδώ και 2 εβδ. κάθε βράδυ λέω οτι την επόμενη θα προσέξω και πάλι τα κάνω σκατά!Όσο για το "χρώμα" πολύ καλά κάνεις , μαγικά δν γίνονται και τελικά τείνω να πιστέψω οτι κ εγώ που στεναχωριέμαι κατα βάθος δεν θέλω πραγματικά να ξεφύγω απτη μιζέρια μου..εαν κρίνω οτι όσες ευκαιρίες μου δόθηκαν τις άφησα ανεκμετάλλευτες και έτρεξα πάλι να χωθώ στο γνωστό καταφύγιο..

----------


## alexandrita

το χρωμα στη ζωη μας... οχι απλως επαψα να περιμενω να ερθει,αλλα ωρες-ωρες αισθανομαι οτι δεν θα ερθει ποτε.

----------


## POZ

μας έχει καταπιεί μια κατάσταση , που έγινε συνήθεια και πράγματα που κάποτε θεωρούσαμε δεδομένα, τώρα φαντάζουν όλο και πιο μακρινά και αδύνατα.Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν παραμένω ασυνείδητα σε αυτή την κατάσταση με το όποιο τίμημα μονό κ μόνο για να αποφύγω τις ευθύνες μιας γεμάτης ζωής.Πάντως εδώ κ πολύ καιρό έπαψα να προσπαθώ για εμένα και μ αρκεί να χαίρομαι με την ευτυχία των φίλων μου και των δικών μου.Για να τα καταφέρνουν κάτι θα κάνουν καλύτερα απο εμένα.Είναι μεγάλή η φθορά πλέον και εγώ όχι απλά δν περιμένω να φωτίσει η ζωή μου αλλά ούτε καν το επιδιώκω.Ξέρω ιστορίες ανθρώπων που έφτασαν στον απόλυτο πάτο και μπόρεσαν και ξαναέφτιαξαν τη ζωή τους.Εντάξει.Εγώ απλά δν μπορώ..

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> ξερεις τι?πιστευω οτι αυτα που τρως μπορει να σου ανοιγουν περισσοτερο την ορεξη,αν κρινω απο μενα,και γι αυτο δε μπορεις να φας μετρημενα.τα εχω κανει χιλιαδες φορες αυτα τα λαθη,και απλα τα αποφευγω.
> 
> οπως το μελι,ΠΟΤΕ στη ζωη μου δεν εχω καταφερει να φαω ενα κουταλακι.ή μια μπαρα δημητριακων.αν τα ξεκινησω το υπερφαγικο ειναι σιγουρο.ενω με τη σοκολατα η οτιδηποτε αλλο νιωθω κορεσμο και σταματαω.σημερα ηθελα γαλα με μελι και μουσλι... αλλα επειδη πριν φαω ολο το βαζο μελι δεν θα σταματουσα,πηρα μια μεγαλη lacta και μπισκοτα dijestive.οκ,δεν ειναι υγιεινα αλλα μια φορα την εβδομαδα ολα επιτρεπονται.και προτιμω ν απολαυσω τη σοκολατιτσα με τα μπισκοτακια σαν ανθρωπος απο τα να ειμαι με τα μουτρα μεσα στο βαζο με το μελι και να τρωω σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο.


:thumbup:
αχ το τσακισα το μελι, κ ποσα αλλα, που ηξερα οτι καλο ηταν να μην τα αγγιξω καν, γιατι δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος να φαω λιγο,
πρεπει να το φαω ολο!
απορω πως πηγα μονο τοσα κιλα μεσα σε χμ ενα δεκαημερο που τρωω ο,τι ναναι οσο ναναι...
την επομενη φορα θα προσπαθησω να κανω αυτο που ειπες ακριβως,
πιανει κ σεμενα σχεδον παντα, τρωω αυτο που οντως θελω κ μετα σταματω!
(αλλα το τρωω ολοκληρο, μη μου πειτε ενα κομματακι λακτα :spin:)
εχω την εντυπωση οτι εδω κ 10 μερες κανω βουλιμικα, αρχισα απλα τρωγοντας παραπανω κ λαθος φαγητα που μου εφερναν πεινα πχ μελι 
μετα ξεφευγα στην ποσοτητα αλλα κ ποιοτητα τροφων
κ εφτασα να τρωω ο,τι θελω οποτε θελω αλλα μετα απτις τυψεις να τρωω κ αλλα τοσα...που δεν ηθελα...
χθες κ σημερα ενα κουτι πιτσα...
σημερα ευτυχως αδιαθετησα κ τωρα που ιεμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν ειμαι εγγυος (επαιζε αυτο κ ειχα αγχωθει καθοτι υπερβαρη)
αρχιζω νεα προσπαθεια, αυτη τη φορα οπως παλια,
θελω λακτα τρωω λακτα,
αλλα μονο τη λακτα κ τελος.
κ 1 φορα στο τοσο οχι καθε μερα...
δεν σας επισκεπτομουν γιατι ηθελα να πιστευω οτι δεν εκανα βουλιμικα...
οτι δεν πισογυρισα, μα ποσο ευκολο ειναι τελικα κ ποσο δυσκολο να πιστεψουμε οτι γυρισαμε στον παλιο εαυτο μας που δε θελουμε να αντικριζουμε...

----------


## mariafc

> μας έχει καταπιεί μια κατάσταση , που έγινε συνήθεια και πράγματα που κάποτε θεωρούσαμε δεδομένα, τώρα φαντάζουν όλο και πιο μακρινά και αδύνατα.Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν παραμένω ασυνείδητα σε αυτή την κατάσταση με το όποιο τίμημα μονό κ μόνο για να αποφύγω τις ευθύνες μιας γεμάτης ζωής.Πάντως εδώ κ πολύ καιρό έπαψα να προσπαθώ για εμένα και μ αρκεί να χαίρομαι με την ευτυχία των φίλων μου και των δικών μου.Για να τα καταφέρνουν κάτι θα κάνουν καλύτερα απο εμένα.Είναι μεγάλή η φθορά πλέον και εγώ όχι απλά δν περιμένω να φωτίσει η ζωή μου αλλά ούτε καν το επιδιώκω.Ξέρω ιστορίες ανθρώπων που έφτασαν στον απόλυτο πάτο και μπόρεσαν και ξαναέφτιαξαν τη ζωή τους.Εντάξει.Εγώ απλά δν μπορώ..


Αχ βρε Ροζ έχουμε πολλά κοινά εμείς οι δύο. Κάνουμε τις ίδιες σκέψεις ακριβώς. Έχεις δίκιο. Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η φθορά. Για να μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου τουλάχιστον υπήρχαν μέρες που αδυνατούσα να σηκωθώ σπό το κρεββάτι που είχα μια απάθεια και αδυναμία να συνεχίσω. Δεν μπορούσα ή ίσως και να μην ήθελα να βγω από το τέλμα που είχα πέσει. Ίσως να με βόλευε να κάθομαι και να κλαψουρίζω όλη μέρα για να δικαιολογήσω και άλλες καταστάσεις. 
Κάποτε ήμουν ένα τροφαντό κορίτσι αλλά γελαστό και με όνειρα. Όλα άλλαξαν όταν έπεσα στην παγίδα των θερμίδων. Έφτασαν να ορίζουν τη ζωή μου +- 100 γραμμάρια. Το γελαστό κορίτσι μετατράπηκε σε ένα θλιμμένο, μελαγχολικό πράγμα που όλη μέρα έβριζε, είχε νεύρα, δεν ήθελε να βγει έξω, τις βρώμαγαν όλες οι παρέες της. 
Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως βλέπω ξανά μια αχτίδα φωτός στον ψυχολογικό κυρίως τομέα. Την σχέση με το φαγητό πιστεύω σχεδόν την έχω αποκαταστήσει εκεί όμως που χρειάζομαι δουλειά είναι στο ψυχολογικό κομμάτι. Βλέπω τις μέρες να περνάνε και δε θέλω να χάσω άλλο χρόνο.
Καμιά φορά φοβάμαι δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει η απολυτη γιατρειά στην ανορεξία ή τη βουλιμία όμως δε θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω στα ίδια. 
Πόλλά γυαλιά έχουν ραγίσει και θα ναι δύσκολο να τα ξανακολλήσω όμως ήρθε η ώρα να το παλέψω και να μην παραδοθώ αμαχητί. 
ʼντε ροζούλα μου υπομονή. Μια φύση απαιόδοξη σου λέει ότι κατι καλό μας περιμένει και μας γι αυτό το κεφάλι ψηλά και υπομονή.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μας έχει καταπιεί μια κατάσταση , που έγινε συνήθεια και πράγματα που κάποτε θεωρούσαμε δεδομένα, τώρα φαντάζουν όλο και πιο μακρινά και αδύνατα.Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν παραμένω ασυνείδητα σε αυτή την κατάσταση με το όποιο τίμημα μονό κ μόνο για να αποφύγω τις ευθύνες μιας γεμάτης ζωής.Πάντως εδώ κ πολύ καιρό έπαψα να προσπαθώ για εμένα και μ αρκεί να χαίρομαι με την ευτυχία των φίλων μου και των δικών μου.Για να τα καταφέρνουν κάτι θα κάνουν καλύτερα απο εμένα.Είναι μεγάλή η φθορά πλέον και εγώ όχι απλά δν περιμένω να φωτίσει η ζωή μου αλλά ούτε καν το επιδιώκω.Ξέρω ιστορίες ανθρώπων που έφτασαν στον απόλυτο πάτο και μπόρεσαν και ξαναέφτιαξαν τη ζωή τους.Εντάξει.Εγώ απλά δν μπορώ..
> 
> 
> Αχ βρε Ροζ έχουμε πολλά κοινά εμείς οι δύο. Κάνουμε τις ίδιες σκέψεις ακριβώς. Έχεις δίκιο. Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η φθορά. Για να μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου τουλάχιστον υπήρχαν μέρες που αδυνατούσα να σηκωθώ σπό το κρεββάτι που είχα μια απάθεια και αδυναμία να συνεχίσω. Δεν μπορούσα ή ίσως και να μην ήθελα να βγω από το τέλμα που είχα πέσει. Ίσως να με βόλευε να κάθομαι και να κλαψουρίζω όλη μέρα για να δικαιολογήσω και άλλες καταστάσεις. 
> ...


Πάντως Μαρία μου σαν τρίτη τελείως εαν παρατηρήσω την ιστορία σου αποστασιοποιημένα απο διατροφικές διαταραχές ,δεν το βλέπω και πολύ αφύσικο να περάσει ένας άνθρωπος που απο παχουλός γίνεται αδύνατος , κάποια ψυχολογικά σκαμπανεβάσματα. Δηλαδή γενικά οποιαδήποτε μεγάλη αλλαγή είτε προς το καλύτερο είτε προς το χειρότερο πιστεύω οτι επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία και θέλει πολύ προσοχη.Δεν ξέρω , δν είμαι ψυχολόγος αλλά σε εμένα το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό, ίσως ισχύει σε ανθρώπους πιο ευάλωτους και πιο ευαίσθητους..ʼσε κ εγώ που είμαι φύση αισιόδοξη τι κατάλαβα?!Εντάξει, άνθρωποι είμαστε ας πέφτουμε..το σημαντικότερο για εμένα είναι να ξαναστεκόμαστε στα πόδια μας γρήγορα!

----------


## mariafc

Σίγουρα δεν ήταν αφύσικο να περάσω ψυχολογικά σκαμπανεβάσματα. Όχι ότι είχα ποτέ κόμπλεξ με το βάρος μου αλλά πιο πολύ για την υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια που χα κάνει. Μέχρι τότε δεν ήξερα τι πάει να πει δίαιτα. Πάλεψα πολύ, στερήθηκα πράγματα και τα κατάφερα. Λογικό μετά να φοβάμαι.Κακίζω όμως τον ευατό μου για το μετά για το ότι εγώ η μις τέλεια και εγκρατής δεν κατάφερα να κοντρολάρω τους φόβους μου και να σε προσέχω σε λογικά πλαίσια. Σε συνάρτηση με ότι με πέτυχε σε μια εποχή που μόλις είχα επιστρέψει στην πόλη μου από σπουδές όπου με περίμεναν και κάποια δυσάρεστα γεγονότα ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό. Επειδή μου πήγαιναν όλα σκατά θεωρούσα ότι αδυνατίζοντας και άλλο τουλάχιστον πετύχαινα κάτι στην κατα τα άλλα αποτυχημένη ζωή μου. Μέγα λάθος. 
Τελοσπάντων ότι έγινε έγινε όπως λέει και η ράνια θρασκιά κοιτάμε μπροστά.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Αχ Μαράκι, πόσο παράλληλοι είναι οι δρόμοι μας... Μετά από υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια, γυμναστική και στερήσεις κατάφερα να χάσω 15 κιλά περίπου και μετά από το φόβο μου έκανα ακρότητες για να συντηρηθώ σε ένα βάρος το οποίο δεν ήταν το σωστό για΄μένα τελικά...

----------


## mariafc

> Αχ Μαράκι, πόσο παράλληλοι είναι οι δρόμοι μας... Μετά από υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια, γυμναστική και στερήσεις κατάφερα να χάσω 15 κιλά περίπου και μετά από το φόβο μου έκανα ακρότητες για να συντηρηθώ σε ένα βάρος το οποίο δεν ήταν το σωστό για΄μένα τελικά...


Γεια σου δελφινάκι. ʼστα να πάνε. Ότι κοροιδευα το λούστηκα. Θυμάμαι που έβλεπα πολύ αδύνατα κορίτσια στο δρόμο και έλεγα μα κοιτάξτε μια ανορεξική και τι μυαλό έχει και έφτασα να κάνω τα τέρατα μόνο και μόνο επειδή φοβόμουν ότι μια μέρα θα ξυπνήσω 40 κιλά πιο παχιά. Θεωρούσα ότι όσο περισσότερο αδυνάτιζα τόσο απομακρυνόμουν από την επίκινδυνη ζώνη (πίστευα ότι αν πέρναγα τα 60 κιλά μετά θα πήγαινα 70 κοκ).
Ανοησίες γιατί αν συνέχιζα να τρώω υγιεινά και όπως έπρεπε και στα κιλά μου θα ήμουνα και θα γλίτωνα από πολλά βάσανα και δάκρυα. Τώρα ουσιαστικά τι κατάφερα να φτάσω ένα βήμα πριν το θάνατο, να καταστρέψω τον οργανισμό μου, να χαλάσω τον μεταβολισμό μου ο οποίος αντιδρά ακόμα και αν φάω βραστο καρότο. 
Εσύ δελφινάκι πως είσαι τώρα? Είσαι σε φάση που χεις ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα σου;

----------


## dolphin_ed

Το διατροφικό μου θέμα ξεκίνησε πριν από 3 χρόνια. Από τότε, η μόνη φωτεινή περίοδος είναι αυτή που διανύω τώρα. Παίρνω ladose βέβαια και επισκέπτομαι ψυχίατρο 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Είμαι 54,3 κιλά με ύψος 1.68. Περίοδο δεν έχω κάθε μήνα αν και δεν είναι παθολογικό. Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με το ποσοστό λίπους μου το οποίο μάλλον είναι χαμηλό.
Η θεραπεία με τα ladose θα διαρκέσει 6 μήνες με 1 χρόνο.
Θα δείξει....Πάντως, έχω να κάνω βουλιμικό από τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> το χρωμα στη ζωη μας... οχι απλως επαψα να περιμενω να ερθει,αλλα ωρες-ωρες αισθανομαι οτι δεν θα ερθει ποτε.


Έχετε σκεφτεί ότι το χρώμα στην ζωή μας μπορεί να μην έρχεται? Ότι εμείς την βάφουμε? Λίγη προσπάθεια κορίτσια και να δείτε πως θα βάψουμε την ζωή μας με ... το ουράνιο τόξο! Κι εγώ είχα πέσει σε φάση αφασίας... Καναπές και ξερό ψωμί. Αλλά πιέστηκα, έβαλα και άλλους να με πιέσουν, καταπιάστηκα με διάφορες δραστηριότητες, δεσμεύτηκα να κάνω πράγματα, και ... ιδού το χρώμα! Βρείτε πράγματα που σας ταιριάζουν και που μπορεί να εφαρμοστούν. 
Ελπίζω να μην είμαι εκτός θέματος... :smug b:

Καλημέρες και καλή εβδομάδα

----------


## mariafc

Μπράβο Δελφινάκι. Συγχαρητήρια. 3 μήνες είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή. Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο. Φαντάζομαι θα χει φτιάξει κάπως και η ψυχολογία σου, θα αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα. 
Εγώ κάθε μέρα αισθάνομαι και πιο ζωντανή και δυνατή και σωματικά και ψυχικά και σίγουρα πλέον έχω μεγαλύτερη διάθεση νά κάνω πράγματα. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που ο φόβος επιστρέφει και με βασανίζει αλλά σε σχέση με τις πρώτες μέρες έχει μετριαστεί.





> Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με το ποσοστό λίπους μου το οποίο μάλλον είναι χαμηλό.


Αχά δηλαδή και εσυ πιστεύεις ότι το κλειδί για να έρθει η περίοδος είναι το ποσοστό του λίπους ε και όχι τόσο τα κιλά. 
Και εγώ είμαι ακόμα ελλειποβαρής. Βέβαια σε αυτούς τους μήνες είχα θεαματική αύξηση αλλά δεν είμαι ακόμα στα όρια.
Ώρες ώρες έχω τα συμπτώματα ότι θα αδιαθετήσω αλλά ακόμα κάτι εμποδίζει τον οργανισμό μου από το να συμβεί. 
Πως σκατά αυξάνεται πιο γρήγορα το λίπος βρε παιδιά;

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!

Πριν το καλοκαίρι είχα κάνει χρόνο ρεκορ αποχής από βουλιμικά, 6 μήνες!!! Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω και πάλι να φτάσω μέχρι εκεί.
Η ψυχολογία μου ναι μεν έχει βελτιωθεί, αλλά ο φόβος παραμένει. Βλέπω εφιάλτες ότι τρώω ασταμάτητα, τα βράδια πέφτω πολύ ψυχολογικά κι ένα βράδυ είχα και παρόρμηση για βουλιμικό. Τρόμαξα τόσο πολύ, ευτυχώς όμως το απέφυγα.
Το λίπος στο σώμα αυξάνεται τρώγοντας φαγητά με λιπαρά. Έστω και χαμηλά λιπαρά. Δηλ. γαλακτοκομικά 1,5-2%, κόκκινο κρέας, ελαιόλαδο ωμό στη σαλάτα, ταχίνι, ξηρούς καρπούς(καλύτερα αμύγδαλα ωμά και καρύδια), λιπαρά ψάρια όπως σολομό, σαρδέλα κτλ...Όλα αυτά, ναι μεν έχουν λιπαρά αλλά είναι υγιεινά και απαραίτητα για τον οργανισμό.

----------


## mariafc

καλημέρα και καλή μας εβδομάδα. ʼντε ένας μήνας μας μένει μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα. Να δούμε αν θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. 
Μέσα από την καρδιά μου σου εύχομαι να τα πας καλά. Δε θέλω πισωγυρίσματα. Πίστεψε με καταλαβαίνω το φόβο σου (όλη μέρα σήμερα σκέφτομαι ότι έφαγα πολύ μέλι το πρωί και που εγώ να παχύνω θέλω) πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσουμε να τον ξεπεράσουμε ποτέ εντελώς αλλά επειδή είδα όλες τις πλευρές του νομίσματος η ανορεξία δε μου πρόσφερε τίποτα εκτός από πίκρες. Αρκετά κακό προκαλέσαμε στους ευατούς μας. Όπως με ευλάβεια του προκαλέσαμε τόσο κακό με τον ίδιο και περισσότερο ζήλο πρέπει να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη μας. 
Δυστυχώς εγώ και λόγω κληρονομικότητας (όλα τα κακά από το σόι του μπαμπά τα έχω πάρει) έχω προδιάθεση στο να παχαίνω είναι έτσι το γονίδιο αλλά νομίζω το θέμα είναι να μπορέσω να εφαρμόσω το πρόγραμμα διατροφής που ακολουθώ τώρα και μετά. Εκεί με θέλω εγώ. Αυτό είναι το θέμα μου γιατί εγώ στην ανορεξία έπεσα γιατι αγαπούσα το φαγητό όχι γιατί το απεχθανόμουνα. Αγαπούσα να φάω το απαγορευμένο μου, το γαλακτομπούρεκο μου και ένα σωρό λιχουδιές. 
Προσθεού δεν είναι ότι τώρα δε μπορώ να το κάνω άλλωστε πιστεύω ότι τελικά το να στερείσαι μάλλον αντίθετα αποτελέσματα φέρνει απλά μου τη δίνει η σκέψη και μόνο ότι μια ζωή πρέπει να προσέχουμε. Και μη φας το ένα θα πάθεις χοληστερίνη, μη φας το άλλο θα πάθεις ζάχαρο, μη φας αυτό παχαίνει. 
Αν και πάντα άνθρωπος του προγράμματος σε σημείο υστερίας δυστυχώς με καταπιέζει ως προς το φαγητό. Δε μπορώ κάθε μέρα να κάνω αυτά που λέει το χαρτί κατάλαβες;
Και να χεις να βλέπεις και φίλους και γνωστους να σαβουριάζουν ότι θες και να μην παίρνουν και γραμμάριο.

Για τις λιπαρές τροφές πιστεύω είμαι οκ. Τρώω λιπαρά φαγητά απλά θέλω λίγο πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα δηλαδη αν μπορώ να συμβάλλω παραπάνω να το κάνω. Με γαλακτοκομικά και κρέας είμαι οκ, το ελαιόλαδο δεν μπορώ. Καλά ωμό ούτε να το μυρίσω. Και στη σαλάτα ελάχιστο. Όχι για να μην παχύνω απλά δεν αντέχω να βλέπω το φαί πηγμένο στο λάδι και γενικά η μαμά μου πάντα μαγείρευε τα φαγητά χωρίς πολύ λάδι σε νορμάλ ποσότητες. 
Το ταχίνι δε μου αρέσει ρε γαμώτο. Για πείτε κανα καλό συνδυασμό μπας και το βάλω στη διατροφή μου. Εγω είμαι πολύ του βιτάμ. Θέλω ενα στην καθισιά μου. Όσο για τους ξηρούς καρπούς από μακριά και αγαπημένοι γιατί μετά το ποπ δεν έχει στοπ ειδικά αν πρόκειται για φυστίκια αιγίνης.

----------


## marmade

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Μπράβο Δελφινάκι. Συγχαρητήρια. 3 μήνες είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή. Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο. Φαντάζομαι θα χει φτιάξει κάπως και η ψυχολογία σου, θα αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα. 
> Εγώ κάθε μέρα αισθάνομαι και πιο ζωντανή και δυνατή και σωματικά και ψυχικά και σίγουρα πλέον έχω μεγαλύτερη διάθεση νά κάνω πράγματα. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που ο φόβος επιστρέφει και με βασανίζει αλλά σε σχέση με τις πρώτες μέρες έχει μετριαστεί.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πράγματι μπορώ και εγώ να το επιβεβαιώσω....έχω κατά καιρούς επιδοθεί σε αγώνα ορθοφαγίας σε συνδυασμό ε άπειρα συμπληρώματα βιταμινών ιχνοστοιχείων και βοτάνων (ό,τι μ..κία έβρισκα στο φαρμακείο το κατάπινα) χωρίς να πάρω όμως βάρος και ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα αδιαθετήσω. Τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτε ενώ είχα <όλα τα συμπτώματα ή τουλάχισοτν νόμιζα ότι είχα όλα τα συμπτώματα. Και μία γάτα ενδοκρινολόγος η οποία προφανώς με πήρε πρέφα..μου είπε 'αν δεν πάρεις πέντε έξι κιλά περίοδο δεν πρόκειται να δεις'. Το κακό είναι ότι αποκλείεται οι εμμετοί να με άφηναν να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## marmade

να ρωτήσω κάτι αν το γνωρίζεις κανείς; τα ladose χρειάζονται ιατρική συνταγή ή μπορείς να τα πάρεις απλά απο το φαρμακείο;

----------


## alexandrita

με ιατρικη συνταγη...
και ο δικος μου ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μου τα γραψει μελλοντικα...

----------


## bouliana

[quote]_Originally posted by mariafc_
πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσουμε να τον ξεπεράσουμε ποτέ εντελώς αλλά επειδή είδα όλες τις πλευρές του νομίσματος η ανορεξία δε μου πρόσφερε τίποτα εκτός από πίκρες. Αρκετά κακό προκαλέσαμε στους ευατούς μας. Όπως με ευλάβεια του προκαλέσαμε τόσο κακό με τον ίδιο και περισσότερο ζήλο πρέπει να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη μας. 
Δυστυχώς εγώ και λόγω κληρονομικότητας (όλα τα κακά από το σόι του μπαμπά τα έχω πάρει) έχω προδιάθεση στο να παχαίνω είναι έτσι το γονίδιο αλλά νομίζω το θέμα είναι να μπορέσω να εφαρμόσω το πρόγραμμα διατροφής που ακολουθώ τώρα και μετά. Εκεί με θέλω εγώ. Αυτό είναι το θέμα μου γιατί εγώ στην ανορεξία έπεσα γιατι αγαπούσα το φαγητό όχι γιατί το απεχθανόμουνα. Αγαπούσα να φάω το απαγορευμένο μου, το γαλακτομπούρεκο μου και ένα σωρό λιχουδιές. 
Προσθεού δεν είναι ότι τώρα δε μπορώ να το κάνω άλλωστε πιστεύω ότι τελικά το να στερείσαι μάλλον αντίθετα αποτελέσματα φέρνει απλά μου τη δίνει η σκέψη και μόνο ότι μια ζωή πρέπει να προσέχουμε. Και μη φας το ένα θα πάθεις χοληστερίνη, μη φας το άλλο θα πάθεις ζάχαρο, μη φας αυτό παχαίνει. 
Αν και πάντα άνθρωπος του προγράμματος σε σημείο υστερίας δυστυχώς με καταπιέζει ως προς το φαγητό. Δε μπορώ κάθε μέρα να κάνω αυτά που λέει το χαρτί κατάλαβες;
Και να χεις να βλέπεις και φίλους και γνωστους να σαβουριάζουν ότι θες και να μην παίρνουν και γραμμάριο.



αχ βαχ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.... δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό θέμα αυτό που γράφω, αλλά χρειάζομαι επιγόντος βοήθεια..... Σήμερα είναι η ογδοη μέρα που περνάει χωρίς εμετούς. Κιαυτό εννοείτε πως είναι καταπληκτικό για την κατάστασή μου..... όμως..... όσο περνάν οι μέρες όλο και πιο πολύ νιώθω κάτι παράξενο..... Νιώθω το στομάχι μου να καίει..... νιώθω σαν κάτι να το τρώει από μέσα.... έχω μια τάση να θέλω να προκαλέσω τον εμετό από μόνη μου για να ηρεμήσω αλλά δεν το κάνω.... υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω αυτή την κάψα να ανεβένει μέχρι πάνω και να ξανακατεβένει, σαν να έρχετε ο εμετός και να φευγει.... σήμερα ένιωθα και πολύ φουσκομένη.... έφαγα ελάχιστο φαγητό και νιώθω ότι πρέπει επιγόντος να βγει από το στομάχι μου....
Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με... το έχετε νιώσει και εσείς αυτό το αίσθημα? είναι πραγματικά πολύ ενοχλητικό το κάψημο...... δεν το αντέχω....

----------


## click

καουρα λεγεται. υπαρχουν και χαπια στο φαρμακειο, βοηθανε παρα πολυ.
αλλα αμα δε θελεις να παρεις χαπια, πρεπει να φτιαξεις τη διατροφη σου να την κανεις πιο υγιεινη, πιο ελαφρια.
(οχι αλλα μαμουσουξουτου)

----------


## smart

θα συμφωνησω με την κλικ!!
σε ολα!!
θα προσθεσω μονο οτι αμα θες κ σε κανει να νιωθεις πιο σιγουρη,μπορεις να ρωτησεις κ κανα γιατρο :)

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> καουρα λεγεται. υπαρχουν και χαπια στο φαρμακειο, βοηθανε παρα πολυ.
> αλλα αμα δε θελεις να παρεις χαπια, πρεπει να φτιαξεις τη διατροφη σου να την κανεις πιο υγιεινη, πιο ελαφρια.
> (οχι αλλα μαμουσουξουτου)


Ξέρω τα χάπια... έχω δοκιμάσει τα μάαλοξ και σε μορφή χαπιού και σε μορφή υγρού... χειροτερεύει το κάψιμο... δεν είναι η συνιθισμένη καούρα.... είναι κανονικό κάψιμο... σαν να έχω φωτιά μέσα μου.... τώρα μου ήρθε λίγο εμετός μετά που σας έγραψα και είχε αίμα μέσα.... όσο για την διατροφή, σήμερα έφαγα το μεσιμέρι λίγα σκέττα μακαρονάκια και απόψε λίγο ρίζι σκέττο... πόσο πιο ελαφριά.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Το θέμα είναι όσο καιρό ήμουνα με εμετούς δεν ένιωθα ποτέ έτσι......

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> καουρα λεγεται. υπαρχουν και χαπια στο φαρμακειο, βοηθανε παρα πολυ.
> αλλα αμα δε θελεις να παρεις χαπια, πρεπει να φτιαξεις τη διατροφη σου να την κανεις πιο υγιεινη, πιο ελαφρια.
> (οχι αλλα μαμουσουξουτου)
> ...


για τη διατροφη δε σχολιαζω.
αλλα οταν σου ανεβαινουν μπουκιες με αιμα, τι περιμενεις για να πας σε γιατρο... χτες????????????????????
:shocked2:

αλλα χαπια εννοουσα, οχι τα μαλοξ. για καουρες, οχι γενικα για στομαχι

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τώρα συνέβηκε αυτό... πότε να πήγαινα γιατρό? στην εγκυμοσύνη που τοχα ξαναπάθει ειχε γεμίσει το στομάχι μου πληγές,... και μου είχαν δόσει κάτι χάπια για τις πληγές... μάλλον θα πάω αυρίο απογευμα στο γιατρό, αλλά το θέμα τώρα τι κάνω? είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που νιώθω μετά που σταμάτησαν οι εμετοί?

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Το θέμα είναι όσο καιρό ήμουνα με εμετούς δεν ένιωθα ποτέ έτσι......


οι εμετοι ομως αφηνουν κ τα σημαδια τους..

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πωλινα νομιζω οτι δνε πρεπει να πανικοβαλλεσαι κατ αρχας.
μπορει ναειανι απο το λαιμο, μπορει να ματωσε καποιο δοντι... .

αυριο ομως να πας στο γιατρο για να σε κατευθυνει για το τι θα πρεπει να κανεις :)

----------


## click

οχι καλη μου δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο καθολου. αν δεν υπαρχει εφημερευον νοσοκομειο να πας ρωτησεις τι πρεπει να κανεις, μηπως να πηγαινες σε φαρμακειο εφημερευον να περιεγραφες τι συνεβη και να επαιρνες κατι?
αν εχεις παλι πληγες??
μεχρι ταπογευμα δεν ειναι αργα?

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by smart_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εγω πανικοβληθηκα παντως

----------


## polinaki1983

Αν ήταν δόντι σμαρτ μου δεν θα ένιωθα την γευση στο στόμα μου? 
Αν όντος δεν είναι φυσιολογικό κλικ μου δεν είναι προτιμώτερο να περιμένω να πάω στον γιατρό που ξέρει το ιστορικό μου παρά σε ένα εφυμερεύον? 
απλά δεν θα φάω τίποτα αυρίο και πρωι πρωι θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τον γιατρό να πάω να με δει......... Διορθώνουμε το ένα γμτ και χαλάει το άλλο..... κουράστικα πλέων με αυτή την κατάσταση......

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αν ήταν δόντι σμαρτ μου δεν θα ένιωθα την γευση στο στόμα μου? 
> Αν όντος δεν είναι φυσιολογικό κλικ μου δεν είναι προτιμώτερο να περιμένω να πάω στον γιατρό που ξέρει το ιστορικό μου παρά σε ένα εφυμερεύον? 
> απλά δεν θα φάω τίποτα αυρίο και πρωι πρωι θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τον γιατρό να πάω να με δει......... Διορθώνουμε το ένα γμτ και χαλάει το άλλο..... κουράστικα πλέων με αυτή την κατάσταση......


δεν εχω ιδεα αν στην περιπτωση σου πρεπει να μπουν στο στομαχι τροφες που λεμε "μαλακτικες" η αν πρεπει να μεινεις νηστικη.

μηπως θυμασαι τοτε που λες οτι ειχες πληγες και επαιρνες φαρμακα, αν σου ελεγαν να τα παιρνεις νηστικη ή με τροφες μαλακτικες για το στομαχι?

στον οισοφαγο νιωθεις καψιμο?

----------


## smart

δεν ξερω πωλινα, μπορει ναι, μποριε κ οχι ,παντως εμενα μου χει τυχει κ ηταν απο δοντι.
οπως κ να χει, εσυ ετσι κ ελλιως εχεις βεβαρυμενο ιστορικο οποτε ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ να πας στο γιατρο..

κλικ, δεν θα πανικοβαλομουν διοτι δεν πιστευω οτι το προβλημα δημιουργηθηκε αποψε, ουτε οτι θα συμβει κατι τραγικο ως αυριο.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by smart_
> δεν πιστευω οτι το προβλημα δημιουργηθηκε αποψε


καλα αυτο ειναι στανταρ..

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αν ήταν δόντι σμαρτ μου δεν θα ένιωθα την γευση στο στόμα μου? 
> Αν όντος δεν είναι φυσιολογικό κλικ μου δεν είναι προτιμώτερο να περιμένω να πάω στον γιατρό που ξέρει το ιστορικό μου παρά σε ένα εφυμερεύον? 
> απλά δεν θα φάω τίποτα αυρίο και πρωι πρωι θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τον γιατρό να πάω να με δει......... Διορθώνουμε το ένα γμτ και χαλάει το άλλο..... κουράστικα πλέων με αυτή την κατάσταση......
> ...


Νηστική έπρεπε να τα παίρνω. μια ώρα πριν από κάθε γεύμα βασικά.... νιώθω το κάψημο να ξεκινάει από το πίσω μέρος του λεμού μου, και να κατεβένει μέσα στο στομάχι.... και το κακό δεν μπορώ να ξαπλώσω.... μόλις ξαπλώσω όλο αυτό το κάψιμο γίνετε 100 φορές πιο δυνατό.... θυμάσε και την σκιά που λέγαμε? είναι ακόμα ένασ λόγος που δεν θέλω να πάω σε εφημερεύον.....

----------


## click

η σκια ειναι ενας ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ λογος να πας.
σοβαρεψου σε παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τι θα κανεις???????
δε θα κλεισεις ματι????
και αυριο θα πας δουλεια σα να μην τρεχει τιποτα?
αυπνη, με καουρες και με μπουκιες με αιμα???

μα τωρα τι καθομαστε και λεμε ειναι δυνατον?!?!?!?!?!?!:shocked2:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> η σκια ειναι ενας ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ λογος να πας.
> σοβαρεψου σε παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> τι θα κανεις???????
> δε θα κλεισεις ματι????
> και αυριο θα πας δουλεια σα να μην τρεχει τιποτα?
> αυπνη, με καουρες και με μπουκιες με αιμα???
> 
> μα τωρα τι καθομαστε και λεμε ειναι δυνατον?!?!?!?!?!?!:shocked2:


αμμα είχες και εσυ την αφεντηκίνα μου πίστεψέ με το ίδιο θα έκανες.... με έχει που με έχει στο μάτι..... θα κοιμηθώ καθηστή σαν τον παλιο καιρό..... ξέρω ακούγετε γελίο αλλά είναι η μόνη λύση τώρα....

----------


## bouliana

πάντως είναι λογικό να συμβαίνει αφού κόψεις τους εμετούς. γιατί το στομάχι σου δν αντέχει το φαγητό κ θέλει να το βγάλεις για να ανακουφιστεί,έτσι έχει μάθει.όσο πιο γρήγορα σταματάμε τους εμετούς τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα θα αντιμετωπίσουμε μετά. ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα πές μας τι έγινε κ πως είσαι τώρα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημερα bouliana μου. πήρα τον γιατρό τηλέφωνο και μου έδωσε την εξής εξήγηση.
Παλιά είχα κάνει καπιες εξετάσεις και είχαν δείξει το το στομάχι μου βγάζει πιο πολύ "οξύ" από όσο πρέπει άμμα φάω. Φυσικά εγώ αυτό δεν το είχα δόσει και πολύ συμασία. Τόσο καιρό που έκανα εμετούς είπε πως επιδη δεν έμενε τροφή μέσα στο στομάχι μου, δεν εβγενε αυτό το "οξύ" και επηδή έτρωα γλυκά τύπου σοκολάτες και κρέμες, αυτά λειτουργούσαν σαν ένα τοιχομα προστασίας προς στο στομάχι από το "οξύ". Τώρα λοιπον που τρώω κανονικά φαγητό, το οξύ και πάλι βγαίνει πιο πολύ με αποτέλεσμα να καίει και τα τυχώματα του στομάχου μου. Γιαυτό και όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες ένιωθα να κέγομαι όλο και πιο πολύ και είχα και το αίμα χτες. Μου είπε να πάω το απόγευμα να μου δώσει κάτι χαπάκια να πέρνω ένα πριν από κάθε γεύμα να βοηθήσει να κλείσουν οι πληγές. Α και μου είπε να κρατηθώ και να μην προκαλέσω εμετό μόνη μου επηδή θα έχουμε μεγάλο πισογύρισμα..... τώρα θα δείξει πάρακατω τι θα γίνει.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

polinaki

το φαρμακο θα μειωσει σιγα σιγα την εκκριση οξεων και θα τα πας μια χαρα!

θα το δεις!


φιλακια και καλημερα κουκλιτσα μου! :) :) :)

γλυκεια μαμα εσυ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα μαρουλακι μου, νασαι κάλά!!! Το ελπίζω γιατί στο τσακ είμαι να κάνω το πισογύρισμά μου.....

----------


## loustam

Polinaki καλημέρα και από εμένα και περαστικά εύχομαι! Όλα καλά θα πάνε, αρκεί να είσαι λίγο συνεπής ως προς αυτά που θα σου πει ο γιατρός και ως προς τον εαυτό σου. Κάτι τέτοια μηνύματα βοηθάνε όλους μας εδώ μέσα να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πόσο κακό προκαλούμε στους εαυτούς μας από τις ίδιες μας τις ενέργειες.
Και να πω και κάτι άσχετο... Έχει προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας στον πατέρα μου και μπαινοβγαίνουμε στα νοσοκομεία... Αααααχ τι βλέπεις εκεί μέσα. Και το πόρισμα είναι ένα: Να προστατεύουμε την υγεία μας όσο περισσότερο μπορούμε. Είναι πολύτιμη!!!

Και πάλι περαστικά εύχομαι και κάνε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείς για να νιώσεις καλύτερα! Και κυρίως μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. Η ψυχολογία είναι ο καλύτερος σύμμαχος!!!

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## bouliana

περαστικά στο πατέρα σου Loustam.

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ Loustam, περαστικά στον πατέρα σου. Η πλάκα η μεγάλη είναι ότι δεν ήταν δική μου επιλογή η εμετοί, και ούτε ήθελα ποτέ να καταλήξω σαυτή την κατάσταση.... αλλά τί να κάνουμε, τώρα θα το παλέψω

----------


## loustam

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας... Κι εγώ εύχομαι να βγούμε αλώβητοι και από αυτήν την περιπέτεια... 
polinaki θα περιμένουμε τα νέα σου για την βελτίωση της κατάστασης... Βασικά δεν κατάλαβα, τί εννοούσες δεν ήταν επιλογή σου οι εμετοί? Οφείλονταν σε κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας? Όπως και να έχει ελπίζω να εξαλειφθούν γιατί μας καταστρέφουν εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας... Κι εγώ εύχομαι να βγούμε αλώβητοι και από αυτήν την περιπέτεια... 
> polinaki θα περιμένουμε τα νέα σου για την βελτίωση της κατάστασης... Βασικά δεν κατάλαβα, τί εννοούσες δεν ήταν επιλογή σου οι εμετοί? Οφείλονταν σε κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας? Όπως και να έχει ελπίζω να εξαλειφθούν γιατί μας καταστρέφουν εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά...


Έβαλα προ 6ετίας τον δακτύλιο, και από τότε που τον έβαλα είμαι όλο με εμετούς, με εξέρεση κάπια μικρά διαστήματα που μπορούσα να το ελένξω....Το βάρος όμος παρέμενε βάρος!!!! Τώρα το άνοιξα τελείως πριν μια βδομαδα και σήμερα 9 μέρα χωρίς εμετούς.

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημερα bouliana μου. πήρα τον γιατρό τηλέφωνο Μου είπε να πάω το απόγευμα να μου δώσει κάτι χαπάκια να πέρνω ένα πριν από κάθε γεύμα να βοηθήσει να κλείσουν οι πληγές. Α και μου είπε να κρατηθώ και να μην προκαλέσω εμετό μόνη μου επηδή θα έχουμε μεγάλο πισογύρισμα.....


Αυτο ειναι το ποστ σου ωρα 10.12

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα μαρουλακι μου, νασαι κάλά!!! Το ελπίζω γιατί στο τσακ είμαι να κάνω το πισογύρισμά μου.....


 Και αυτο ωρα 10.20
Τα συμπερασματα δικα σου...

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν καταλαβένω τί εννοείς lessing. Ναι ο γιατρός είπε να μην προκαλέσω τον εμετό από μόνη μου γιατί του το ανέφερα ότι το σκεφτόμουνα για να βγάλω το "οξύ" και να ηρεμίσω από την κάψα. το αν είπε ο γιατρός να μην το κάνω, με το αν ήμουν στο τσακ να το κάνω ή όχι δεν είναι αντιφατικά. και τελικά κρατήθηκα και δεν το έκανα. αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το ποιντ σου.

----------


## click

εκτος απο τα χαπια που θα βοηθησουν να κλεισουν οι πληγες, δε σου ειπε τιποτα αλλο σχετικο με τις καουρες?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> εκτος απο τα χαπια που θα βοηθησουν να κλεισουν οι πληγες, δε σου ειπε τιποτα αλλο σχετικο με τις καουρες?


Λοιπόν!! πήγα γιατρό, μου έδωσε τα χαπάκια και μού είπε ενα μισή ώρα πριν από κάθε γεύμα και να αποφεύω τα καυτερά φαγητά και το αλάτι μέχρι να μου περάσει. μου είπε να τρώω κανονικά ότι θέλω, αλλά να δώσω συμασία και αν δω πως κάτι με πειράζει, να μην το ξαναφάω. και έτσι αρχισαμε!!! Απόψε έφαγα πάλι ρίζι σκέττο. Το ίδιο θα κάνω και αύριο μεσημέρι και από εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε.

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Δεν καταλαβένω τί εννοείς lessing. Ναι ο γιατρός είπε να μην προκαλέσω τον εμετό από μόνη μου γιατί του το ανέφερα ότι το σκεφτόμουνα για να βγάλω το "οξύ" και να ηρεμίσω από την κάψα. το αν είπε ο γιατρός να μην το κάνω, με το αν ήμουν στο τσακ να το κάνω ή όχι δεν είναι αντιφατικά. και τελικά κρατήθηκα και δεν το έκανα. αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το ποιντ σου.


Με συνχωρεις Πωλινακι.Νομισα οτι παρεκαμψες το γιατρο κ παρολο που σου ειπε να μην το κανεις εσυ συνεχισες να σκεφτεσαι να το κανεις κ νομισα οτι θα το εκανες.ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ!!!!!:sniff:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Δεν καταλαβένω τί εννοείς lessing. Ναι ο γιατρός είπε να μην προκαλέσω τον εμετό από μόνη μου γιατί του το ανέφερα ότι το σκεφτόμουνα για να βγάλω το "οξύ" και να ηρεμίσω από την κάψα. το αν είπε ο γιατρός να μην το κάνω, με το αν ήμουν στο τσακ να το κάνω ή όχι δεν είναι αντιφατικά. και τελικά κρατήθηκα και δεν το έκανα. αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το ποιντ σου.
> 
> 
> Με συνχωρεις Πωλινακι.Νομισα οτι παρεκαμψες το γιατρο κ παρολο που σου ειπε να μην το κανεις εσυ συνεχισες να σκεφτεσαι να το κανεις κ νομισα οτι θα το εκανες.ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ!!!!!:sniff:


Its ok lessing! Αλλοστε ξέρω τις δυνάμεις μου και είμαι πολύ πιο δυνατή από αυτό! μπορει να φτάνω στα όρια, αλλά ξέρω να ελένχομαι και να μην τα περνάω. Λίγες είναι οι φορές που δεν μπορούσα να ελένξω γενικός την κατασταση.

----------


## badgirl11

γεια σας κοριτσια ξανα, τι να πω τι εφαγα...δεν θυμαμαι. εχω φαει τοσο πολυ τοσες μερες τωρα που θα ημουν ευτυχισμενη αν θυμομουν.
ο βουλιμικος εαυτος μου ξεπροβαλε σε ολο του το μεγαλειο,
εκει που νομιζα οτι ολα καλ αθα πανε ολα χειροτερα πηγαιναν,
ελπιζω εδω να μπει μια τελεια. εφτασα 90 κιλα.
δυστηχως εχω φαει παρα πολυ, εκτος απο παχυντικα φαγητα ηταν απιστευτες κ οι ποσοτητες.
θα μου βγει η πιστη να κλεισει παλι το στομαχι μου.
προσπαθω να μη με πιασει καταθλιψη, θα τα καταφερω κ παλι.
ελπιζω εσεις να περνατε καλυτερες φασεις, ή για να μη γραφετε εδω να ειστε ΟΚ
ελπιζω να ξαναργησω να γραψω παλι στο ημερολογιο του βουλιμικου εαυτου μου,
τελικα δεν αλλαζει ο ανθρωπος, απλα θαβει καποιες πλευρες του για ενα διαστημα κ αφηνει τις αλλες να υπερισχυουν.
ελπιζω στο εξης να ειμαι τον περισσοτερο καιρο ο καλος δυνατος εαυτος μου κ παλι.

----------


## victoria19

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> γεια σας κοριτσια ξανα, τι να πω τι εφαγα...δεν θυμαμαι. εχω φαει τοσο πολυ τοσες μερες τωρα που θα ημουν ευτυχισμενη αν θυμομουν.
> ο βουλιμικος εαυτος μου ξεπροβαλε σε ολο του το μεγαλειο,
> εκει που νομιζα οτι ολα καλ αθα πανε ολα χειροτερα πηγαιναν,
> ελπιζω εδω να μπει μια τελεια. εφτασα 90 κιλα.
> δυστηχως εχω φαει παρα πολυ, εκτος απο παχυντικα φαγητα ηταν απιστευτες κ οι ποσοτητες.
> θα μου βγει η πιστη να κλεισει παλι το στομαχι μου.
> προσπαθω να μη με πιασει καταθλιψη, θα τα καταφερω κ παλι.
> ελπιζω εσεις να περνατε καλυτερες φασεις, ή για να μη γραφετε εδω να ειστε ΟΚ
> ...


Σταματα να κανεις κακο στον εαυτο σου. Σταματα να τρως τοσο πολυ. Μπες παλι σε προγραμμα. Μην αφησεις την κατασταση να ξεφυγει. Παλεψες για να χασεις αυτα τα κιλα. Για ποιον λογο να τα ξαναπαρεις? Σταματα και αρχισε παλι να τρεφεσαι σωστα. Συγγνωμη που σου μιλαω ετσι, χωρις καν να σε ξερω, αλλα εγω για να κανω κατι πρεπει να μου το πουν επιτακτικα. Ισως σε βοηθησει και σενα το να αισθανθεις οτι σε πιεζουν οι αλλοι να μην τρως τοσο πολυ.

----------


## badgirl11

μακαρι!

----------


## POZ

πάλι τα ίδια..υπεραφαγικο κανονικο αυτη τη φορα..εχω τρομερο άγχος κ δν μπορω να το ξεσπασω αλλιως..παραλληλα βλεπω πως εχω γινει κ με παιρνει ακομα πιο πολυ απο κατω.ουτε θυμαμαι παλι τι εφαγα,δν νιωθω απλα απαισια πλεον, νιωθω ακομα χιεροτερα δν μπορω να το εκφρασω πια.με εχω απογοητευσει τελειως πια κ δν μπορω να το αντεξω αλλο

----------


## mariafc

Ροζούλα μου ΄κάνε υπομονή κούκλα μου και μην απογοήτευσαι. Προσπάθησε να μην αγχώνεσαι. Θα ναι πολύ κρίμα να επιστρέψεις στους εμετούς. Τα υπερφαγικά να δεις που σιγα σιγά θα περιοριστούν. Ενα ένα βήμα κάθε φορά. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις μικρά και τακτικα γεύματα για να μην έχεις το αίσθημα της πείνας και απέφυγε να χεις στο σπίτι σου από τις λεγόμενες αμαρτωλές τροφές.

----------


## bouliana

τι έγινε ρε παιδιά είναι κανείς εδώ?

----------


## loustam

Εδώ είμαστε αλλά εγώ προσωπικά ντρέπομαι να γράψω τα χαΐρια μου... Τις τελευταίες ημέρες τρέχω σαν τρελή, έχουν συμβεί στην οικογένειά μου χίλιες δύο αναποδιές, περνάω πολλές ώρες της ημέρας μέσα σε νοσοκομεία, και για να αποτελειώσω την κακή ψυχολογία, όποτε βρω ευκαιρία κάνω τις καθιερωμένες μου επισκέψεις στους γύρω φούρνους. Χθες που κανόνισα να βγω δοκίμασα τουλάχιστον 3 παντελόνια μέχρι να καταφέρω να μπω σε ένα. Κυκλοφορώ όλη μέρα με φόρμες, στην ζυγαριά έχω να ανέβω καμιά δεκαριά μέρες... Αποφάσισα το ΣΚ να προσέξω λίγο και να ζυγιστώ την Δευτέρα μπας και πάθω μικρότερο σοκ. Παρόλα αυτά βέβαια, μέχρι πριν 1 ώρα μασουλούσα συνέχεια τυροπιτο-πιτσοειδή....... Ααααααααχ, τί εθισμός είναι κι αυτός ρε γαμώτο!
Αυτά τα ωραία bouliana μου..........:(

----------


## bouliana

εμετούς όμως δν κάνεις,κάνεις?
κεγώ προσπαθώ να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι το φαί.ελάχιστες φορές τα καταφέρνω.κ κρατάει λίγες μέρες.μετά ξαναφουντώνω.την άλλη εβδομάδα έχω μέτρηση κ θα σας πω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκομαι.επίσης περιμένω περίοδο.ως συνήθως,ακόμα δν έχω πριξίματα κ φουσκομάρες,προσπαθώ να πίνω ένα καφέ την μέρα κ αυτός ελληνικός κ να μην τρώω πολλά ξινά μπας κ έρθει από μόνη της.τις προάλλες είχα ένα πόνο πλάι στα πλευρά μου κ μια φίλη μου είπε οτι μπορεί να κάνω ωορηξία.ποιος ξέρει.θα φανεί.
καλό κουράγιο loustam μου μην ασχολήσε με τα κιλά σου τώρα έχεις άλλα προβλήματα.μόλις ξεπεραστούν θα μπορέσεις πάλι να μπεις σε μια τροχιά.

----------


## loustam

Εμετούς δεν κάνω, αν και κάποιες στιγμές μου είναι δύσκολο να κρατήσω στο στομάχι μου όλα αυτά που τρώω τελείως βουλιμικά. Και όταν διαπιστώσω πόσο πρησμένη είμαι είναι ήδη αργά. Έτσι νιώθω και τώρα, και ενώ μαγειρεύω το μεσημεριανό φαγητό, είμαι ήδη φουσκωμένη από τα σκατολοείδια. Και τί θα πω στον καλό μου όταν κάτσουμε να φάμε? Ελπίζω μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα να έχω ξεφουσκώσει λίγο. 
Τελικά bouliana σου ξεκίνησε η περίοδος ή έρχεται με χαπάκια? ʼντε μωρέ να σου φύγει και αυτή η έννοια σιγά σιγά. Κι εμένα προχθές μου ήρθε και νιώθω ένα ράκος και από αυτήν την άποψη... Αχ, τί περίοδος και αυτή. Δεν θυμάμαι από πότε έχω να νιώσω χαρά, ενθουσιασμό, ζωντάνια, χαλαρότητα, ... Μία τσίτα συνέχεια! Τελικά μας έχουν πείσει για τα καλά και έχουμε ενσωματώσει την κρίση στην ζωή μας... Να αλλάξω χώρα θέλω ΤΩΡΑ. Μπορώ???

----------


## bouliana

αφού δν πεινάς τώρα γιατί πρέπει να φας.να του πεις του καλού σου οτι έχεις φάει κ οτι θα φας πιο μετά.
ποτέ δν έρχεται από μόνη της πάντα με χάπι,αλλά ελπίζω να ρθει μόνη της κάποια στιγμή.
το παν είναι που δν κάνεις εμετούς.
μην σε αναγκάζουν οι περιστάσεις να τρως όταν δν θες.ακόμα κ αν πληγώνουμε τους γύρω μας που θέλουν παρέα,δν θα πάθουν κ τίποτα.μπορείς να κάνεις ένα τσάι να πιεις όσο θα τρώει κ εσύ να φας μετά από καμιά ώρα.

----------


## bouliana

όσο για το να αλλάξουμε χώρα,τι να σου πω.εγώ βλέπω οτι είμαστε αυτή τη στιγμή η μόνη χώρα που έχει ήλιο σε όλη την ευρώπη κ έχουν σκάσει όλοι που δν έχουν κρίση αλλά είμαι μες το σκοτάδι κ το κρύο.χιχιχιχιχι!κ είμαστε οι πιο φτωχοί

----------


## loustam

Εγώ, με την παρατεταμένη υγρασία των μηνών αυτών, έχω ένα κωλοκρύωμα που δεν λέει να με αφήσει. Και γενικά τώρα γουστάρω λίγο κρυάκι. Να καθαρίσει η ατμόσφαιρα, να χουχουλιάσουμε και λίγο σπιτάκι, να βάλουμε και κανά ρούχο χωρίς να ιδρώνουμε αν φορέσουμε μία ζακετούλα παραπάνω. Ας μην γράψει και -25 βέβαια, αλλά και το +25 το βαρέθηκα λίγο! Και κυρίως βαρέθηκα την ασχήμια και την βρόμα της Αθήνας, τα νεύρα και την επιθετικότητα των ανθρώπων, την μιζέρια, την λαμογιά, ... δεν θα πήγαινα και Γερμανία βέβαια, αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή ακόμα και η Αίγυπτος μου φαντάζει πιο πολιτισμένη από ότι η Ελλαδίτσα μας... 
Όσο για το φαγητό, δεν ντρέπομαι να του πω ότι έχω φάει και να τον αφήσω να φάει μόνος του Εγώ θέλω να φάω γιατί αυτό που μαγειρεύω είναι γεμάτο συστατικά, ενώ οι μαλακίες που έτρωγα όλο το πρωί είναι στο απόλυτο μηδενικό... Κατάλαβες με τί κάθομαι και αναλώνομαι όλη μέρα??? Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε.... 
Η περίοδος θα σου έρθει. Σίγουρα πράγματα! Πολύ χαίρομαι που μετά από τόσους μήνες βρισκόμαστε σε αυτήν την φάση. Όσο κι αν γκρινιάζω, η βελτίωση είναι θεαματική!!! Πριν 6 μήνες δεν θα το πίστευα ότι θα τα κατάφερνα μία μέρα να φτάσω ακόμα κι εδώ που έχω φτάσει... Τώρα ξέρω ότι μπορώ να πάω ακόμα παραπέρα... Αχ μπράβο μας!

----------


## POZ

ακριβώς τα ίδια με τη loustam κ εγώ.Εχω τρελαθει τις τελευταίες μέρες , έπεσαν ολα μαζί και ουτε θυμαμαι τι τρωω γιατι το τρωω κ πως το τρώω.Χτες ήπια κ πολύ κ έκανα ξανα εμετό..Επίσης κοιμάμαι καθε μερα 3ωρα, ξυπνάω σαν το φάντασμα 4-5 το πρωι, κατεβαίνω στο περίπτερο, παίρνω 3-4 πακετα μπισκότα κ σοκολάτες και τα τρώω σαν πρεζόνι μεσα στο σκοτάδι.Πρέπει να μάθω οπωσδήποτε να διαχειρίζομαι κάπως το άγχος μ γιατί δν με βλέπω καλά..ελπίζω να είναι μια περίοδος στρες που θα περάσει ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ κ για να ξαναρχίσω να τρωω κανονικά, αλλά κ για το αλκοόλ κ για τα άπειρα τσιγάρα τις αυπνίες κτλ..νιώθω σαν άρρωστη.

----------


## bouliana

να το φας αυτό που ετοιμάζεις αλλά πιο μετά.
καλό που δν σε πιέζει.εμένα αυτό είναι το τρωτό μου σημείο,οι άνθρωποι που με πιέζουν να τρώμε παρέα,σκέφτομαι λες κ άμα τους πω όχι θα τους πληγώσω ανεπανόρθωτα,τι παράλογη που είμαι.
ρε συ σίγουρα καλό θα ήταν να δροσίσει κ λίγο,αλλά σκέψου οτι έχουμε κ λίγο φως,στο βέλγιο που ήμουν οι περισσότεροι θάνατοι ήταν λόγο κάτάθλιψης που κάνανε να δουν ήλιο 3 εβδομάδες .καλά σίγουρα εδώ υπάρχουν άλλα προβλήματα.τα δημιουργούμε όμως οι ίδιοι κατα τάλλα πιστεύω οτι ζούμε στο πιο προνομιούχο μέρος του κόσμου από άποψη καιρού τουλάχιστον.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> ακριβώς τα ίδια με τη loustam κ εγώ.Εχω τρελαθει τις τελευταίες μέρες , έπεσαν ολα μαζί και ουτε θυμαμαι τι τρωω γιατι το τρωω κ πως το τρώω.Χτες ήπια κ πολύ κ έκανα ξανα εμετό..Επίσης κοιμάμαι καθε μερα 3ωρα, ξυπνάω σαν το φάντασμα 4-5 το πρωι, κατεβαίνω στο περίπτερο, παίρνω 3-4 πακετα μπισκότα κ σοκολάτες και τα τρώω σαν πρεζόνι μεσα στο σκοτάδι.Πρέπει να μάθω οπωσδήποτε να διαχειρίζομαι κάπως το άγχος μ γιατί δν με βλέπω καλά..ελπίζω να είναι μια περίοδος στρες που θα περάσει ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ κ για να ξαναρχίσω να τρωω κανονικά, αλλά κ για το αλκοόλ κ για τα άπειρα τσιγάρα τις αυπνίες κτλ..νιώθω σαν άρρωστη.


θα περασει γρηγορα,αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανεις να μην επαναληφθει,τουλαχιστον με τοση ενταση.... να βρεις μια δουλεια εστω,οτιδηποτε,να εχεις μια ασχολια να μη σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα που σε αγχωνουν τοσο πολυ.

----------


## POZ

Αλεξανδρίτα μου σευχαριστώ κ απο δω..σου απάντησα..

----------


## loustam

και εκεί που είχα το μυαλό μου στον πατέρα μου που έκανε μία σοβαρή εγχείρηση, στο φαγητό που είναι η μόνιμη παρηγοριά μου, στα κιλά που ένιωθα ότι ανεβαίνουν ανεξέλεγκτα, χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο για να μου πουν ότι πέθανε αιφνιδίως η γιαγιά μου... αυτή η χρονιά έχει φέρει πολλές στεναχώριες στην οικογένειά μου... παράλληλα όμως με αυτές τις στεναχώριες, προσωπικά νιώθω αρκετά δυνατή στο ότι έχω κάνει πολύ σημαντική πρόοδο στο θέμα της βουλιμίας. ήδη απέχω από τους εμετούς, και αν τρώω κατιτίς παραπάνω και άστατα, και πάλι αυτό το πράγμα δεν μου προσδιορίζει την καθημερινότητά μου. και επίσης, ενώ όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και το ΣΚ έτρωγα σκατά σε σημείο σκασμού και έτρεμα την στιγμή που θα ανέβαινα στην ζυγαριά, σήμερα το πρωί η ζυγαριά έδειξε σταθερά 63... 

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα με λίγο κρυάκι παραπάνω αλλά ζεστή καρδιά εύχομαι!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να χανεις αγαπημενα προσωπα..
Σου ευχομαι να ειναι οι τελευταιες στενοχωριες αυτες που περνας και μπραβο σου που απεχεις απ'τους εμετους,ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο βημα αυτο..
Συνεχισε ετσι δυνατη οπως εισαι κ τα καλυτερα θα ερθουν..

----------


## bouliana

συλλυπητήρια loustam. ζωή σε μας.
μπράβο σου για το πως καταφέρνεις να νικάς την βουλιμία

----------


## alexandrita

Συλλυπητήρια και απο μένα loustam... καλή δύναμη και κουραγιο.

----------


## loustam

Ευχαριστώ πολύ σε όλους... Μακάρι κι εμείς να φτάσουμε τα χρόνια των παππούδων / γιαγιάδων, και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μπαινοβγαίνουμε στα νοσοκομεία... Αλλά εγώ έχω πάει σε περισσότερους γιατρούς από ότι είχε πάει η γιαγιά μου σε 90 χρόνια :shocked2:

----------


## bouliana

ώρε η γιαγιά μαθουσάλας.κρίμα.θα ήταν πολύ σοφή.φαντάζομαι θα έχεις πολλά να θυμάσαι από την γιαγιά σου.εγώ θυμάμαι ανά πάσα ώρα κ στιγμή της ατάκες της γιαγιάς μου΄.όπως όταν ήθελα κάτι κ ήμουν ανυπόμονη κ μου λεγε"¨΄ανδρα θέλω τώρα θέλω άμα αργήσει δν τον θέλω"

----------


## loustam

όντως θυμάμαι πολλά από εκείνη... θυμόταν όλα τα κείμενα από το αναγνωστικό της εποχής της... μας έλεγε ιστορίες από πολέμους, κατοχές, δικτατορίες, ... φτώχεια, πείνα αλλά και ανθρώπινες σχέσεις... κάθε φορά που μου έλεγε ιστορίες από εκείνη την εποχή ζήλευα λίγο... σκεφτόμουν τις οικογένειες μαζεμένες γύρω από το τζάκι να λένε ιστορίες... και ας έτρωγαν κρέας μόνο μία φορά τον μήνα... κι εμείς τώρα... μιλούσε μονίμως με παροιμίες και αινίγματα... ας ελπίσουμε να αξιωθούμε κι εμείς να δούμε εγγόνια και να προλάβουμε να τους προσφέρουμε κι εμείς το κατιτίς μας...

----------


## mariafc

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου για την απώλεια σου LOustam. Εύχομαι να ήταν η τελευταία στενοχώρια που θα πάρεις και απο δω και μπρος μόνο ευχάριστα πράγματα να σε περιμένουν. ΄Ήδη κάνεις βήματα μπροστά. Η ανταμοιβή δε θα αργήσει να έρθει.

----------


## Morticia80

Συλλυπητηρια κι απο εμενα LOustam.Να εισαι δυνατη και να δεις ολα θα στρωσουν..ειναι τραγικο το θεμα της βουλιμιας με απασχολει κι εμενα και μαλιστα στην μορφη να μην κανω εμετο,απλως να νοιωθω απαισια μετα...να τρωω λες και δεν υπαρχει αυριο και μετα να αναρωτιεμαι γιατι...και πραγματικα δεν ξερω γιατι μας συμβαινει αυτο...ψαχνω ομως την δυναμη μεσα μου και πιστευω πως θα την βρω...

----------


## POZ

είμαι σε παράκρουση.
καταρχήν λουσταμ συλλυπητήρια κ απο εμένα , να ζήσεις να θυμάσαι τη γιαγιάκα σου και να φτάσεις τα χρόνια της..
κατα δεύτερον δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.ή μάλλον δν θέλω να καταλάβω.οτι γ@μησα τν μεταβολισμό μου τόσους μήνες κ τώρα την πληρώνω.οτι τα κατάφερα να φτάσω 56 κιλά πράγμα που ποτέ δν έχει ξανασυμβεί όσο ζω.οτι ούτε τα παλιά ρούχα μου μπαίνουν ή για να ακριβολογώ μου μπαίνουν κ δν κουμπώνουν.οτι τελικά αυτό που φοβόμουν έγινε..πέρασα στο άλλο άκρο.οτι με βλέπω να παχαίνω κ δν έχω κουράγιο να κάνω τίποτα πια.οτι δν θέλω να βγω απο το σπίτι.πραγματικά σκεφτόμουν να ανεβάσω φωτό να δείτε τα χάλια μου κ να τα βλέπω κ εγώ κάθε φορά που τρώω χωρίςε να σκέφτομαι δήθεν στα πλαίσια της "θεραπείας" για την ανορεξία.εθελοτυφλώ εδώ κ έναν μήνα κ τρώω τρωω τρωω.Σήμερα είδα μια γνωστή που είχα να την δω απο τον Σεπτέμβρη κ μου λέει με το που μπήκα σπίτι της "ρεεε πάχυνες πολύ , μπράβο! καλύτερη είσαι τώρα!" .Πραγματικά κουράστηκα.Κ ούτε ξέρω τι κάθομαι κ γράφω τώρα , βλέπω οτι γεμίζω για πλάκα πλεον και πρέπει φτου κ απτην αρχή , φτιάξε μεταβολισμό, φτιάξε σωστή διατροφή , γυμνάσου κτλ κτλ και απλά κουραστηκα.στο διάολο και η περίοδος και όλα .όλα.απλά όσα κοριτσάκια επιμένετε να τρέφεστε υποθερμίδικα, ξανασκεφτειτε το παρα πολύ καλά, εγώ την πάτησα πολύ άσχημα..

----------


## alexandrita

Φτιαξε την ψυχολογια σου πανω απ'ολα Ροζ... δεν ξερω πως μπορει να γινει αλλα πρεπει να βρεις ενα τροπο να τα αλλαξεις ολα,κανε κατι,πες στο στους γονεις σου,πηγαινε σε ενα ψυχολογο,κανε κατι αλλο για σενα εκτος απο το να ξεσπας στο φαγητο....ζεις μια κατασταση που ειναι αναστρεψιμη,γιατι δε δεχεσαι βοηθεια απο κανεναν?

----------


## POZ

για να δεχτει κανεις βοηθεια πρεπει να πιστευει οτι του αξιζει κατι καλυτερο κ εγω εχω παψει να με υπολογιζω πολυ καιρο τωρα.και να με κατηγορω για όλα γιατί έτσι με έμαθαν να κάνω, έτσι με μεγάλωσαν.το φαι ειναι η βιτρινα ..κρυβονται πολλα απο πισω που ο καθενας τα συσσωρευει και ενα ωραιο πρωι τα ξεσπάει..και γίνεται ανορεκτικός, βουλιμικός, αλκοολικός κοκ.τελος πάντων έκλεισα μια ώρα που με άκουσε όλο το τετράγωνο και αισθάνομαι κάπως καλύτερα..δν ανακάλυψα και την Αμερική αλλά τουλάχιστον απεύφυγα να το γυρίσω πάλι στον εαυτό μου και τα έβγαλα κάπως απο μέσα μου-αν και το άτομο που έπρεπε να τα ακούσει την γλύτωσε..Ναι το έχω πάρει απόφαση πλεον.Με το που θα πιάσω δουλειά τα πρώτα λεφτά που θα πάρω θα πάω σε ψυχολόγο.Αφού δν πήγαν οι γονείς μου όταν έπρεπε θα πάω εγώ τώρα για όλους μας.Ετσι είναι αυτά, κάποιος πρέπει να την πληρώσει.Και φυσικά θα μπορούσα και τώρα για να σου πω την αλήθεια να ζητήσω λεφτά και να πάω , με το "μηδαμηνό' τίμημα να με ανεβοκατεβάζει ο πατέρας μου ΚΑΙ ψυχασθενή για τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια..(κ μετά θα έπρεπε να ξαναπάω σε ψυχολογο για να ξεπεράσω και αυτό:smirk:)

----------


## bouliana

ροζ τα λες όλα πολύ σωστά κ ρεαλιστικά εκτός από το γεγονός οτι δν καταλαβαίνεις ακόμα οτι τα κιλά που έχεις είναι μια χαρά κ δν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέσαι λες κ ήρθε η καταστροφή του κόσμου.σίγουρα έχεις καταστρέψει τον μεταβολισμό σου ,αλλά με λίγη προσπάθεια θα καταφέρεις να τον διορθώσεις κ να μην χρειαστεί να βάλεις πολλά κιλά.γιατί δν ξεκινάς μια διατροφή?έχεις τόσες καλές στο ίντερνετ.http://www.omorfamistika.gr/%ce%95%c...d%ce%bd%ce%b1/
μπορεί το να πρέπει να φας συγκεκριμένο φαγητό να σε βοηθήσει να αποφύγεις βουλιμικά ξεσπάσματα,ενώ σίγουρα θα διορθώσει κ τον μεταβολισμό σου.κάνε την διατροφή όσο μπορείς,κ τις μέρες που θα βγεις έξω κ θα παρασηρθείς 'ασε τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο.έτσι θα καταφέρεις να συντηρηθείς .στα κιλά που είσαι ηρέμισε ,τίποτα μα τίποτα δν είναι μη αναστρέψιμο,σκέψου λίγο αισιόδοξα,κ κάνε τώρα μια αρχή ακόμα. κ έλεος μη στεναχωριέσαι για τα κιλά ,που θα τα ζήλευαν πολλές.όλη σου λένε οτι είσαι καλύτερη,μη βασανίζεις τον εαυτό σου με παπαριές άλλο.αρκετά βασανιστήκαμε όλες μας.

----------


## mariafc

Ροζούλα μου κουκλίτσα μου μη μου στεναχωριέσαι καλή μου, δε θέλω να σε διαβάζω έτσι απογοητευμένη. Καταλαβαίνω τον πανικό σου. Δε σου κρύβω ότι και εγώ που είμαι στη φάση της αύξησης του βάρους μου ώρες ώρες περνάω την καταθλιψάρα μου, παθαίνω την κρίση πανικού μου αλλά για πρώτη φορά μετά απο καιρό έχω αποφασίσει να κοιτάξω μπροστά. 
Έχω περάσει και εγώ από το στάδιο που μας περιγράφεις ακόμα και τώρα καμιά φορά αισθάνομαι απογοητευμένη από τη ζωή μου. Έπι χάρτου έκανα άλλα όνειρα και άλλα μου βγαίνουν στην πορεία. Έχω ζόρια οικογενειακά και οικονομικά (έχουμε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση οπότε καταλαβαίνεις) και δεν έχω κοντά μου κανένα πραγματικό φίλο, έναν ώμο να κλάψω που λέω και εγώ κάποτε έκανα τους γονείς μου να αισθάνονται περήφανοι για μένα τώρα δεν ξέρω τι αισθάνονται πάντως εγώ πολλές φορές θέλω να με φτύσω. Ναι λοιπόν όπως βλέπεις βιώνω και εγώ μια απαξίωση του ευατού μου, ψάχνω να βρω το φως στο τούνελ χωρίς τη βοήθεια της Νικολούλη και δεν το βρίσκω αλλά πλέον αποφάσισα ότι δε θα το αφήσω να με εξουσιάζει. Κουράστηκα. Κάναμε πολύ κακό στον ευατό μας Ροζούλα μου. Μακάρι να σταματούσαμε όταν ήταν νωρίς και να χαμε βγάλει φρένο. Τώρα πρέπει να υποστούμε τις συνέπειες αλλά τίποτα δεν έχει τελειώσει. 
Δε θέλω λοιπόν να μου απογοητεύεσαι. Είσαι σε φυσιολογικά κιλά. Πόσο ύψος είσαι σαν και μενα 1,67? Σίγουρα ο μεταβολισμός σου έχει υποστεί τεράστιο σοκ οπότε είναι φυσιολογικό να μην αντιδρά αυτή τη στιγμή φυσιολογικά. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να προσπαθήσεις να εφαρμόσεις ένα πιο ισορροπημένο διαιτολόγιο. Εγώ έγω αρχίσει να βλέπω διαφορά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Να φανταστείς εδώ και τρεις βδομάδες από ότι μου λέει η διαιτολόγος γιατί σταμάτησα να ζυγίζομαι δεν έχω πάρει γραμμάριο και υποτίθεται το διαιτολόγιο μου είναι για να παχύνω και έχει τα πάντα όλα μέσα συν τις όποιες μικροπαρασπονδίες που θα κάνω. Αυτό νομίζω είναι ένα μικρό δείγμα ότι εφαρμόζοντας μικρά και τακτικά γεύματα σιγά σιγά θα δεις τη διαφορά.Καλά εννοείται δεν έφτιαξε ο μεταβολισμός μου απλά τακτοποιούνται ως ένα βαθμό κάποια πράγματα. Το καταλαβαίνω ότι ενδεχομένως να σου φαίνεται βουνό η ιδέα να ακολουθήσεις ένα διαιτολόγιο γεμάτο κανόνες και περιορισμούς αλλά αν σε απασχολεί τόσο πολύ η ιδέα του ότι έχεις πάρει κάποια κιλά προσπάθησε έστω για μία βδομάδα να το εφαρμόσεις. Αν θες μάλιστα να σου δώσω ένα από τα δικά μου μενού είτε από αυτό που κάνω τώρα είτε από αυτά όταν έκανα δίαιτα. Μόνο μη μου στεναχωριέσαι και μη μου αγχώνεσαι. Πίστεψε το άγχος είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος. Και Ροζούλα μου εμείς είμαστε εδώ για ότι χρειαστείς. Δεν είμαι ο καλύτερος σύμβουλος είναι προφανές αυτό αλλά θα είμαι πάντα εδώ για να σε ακούσω και να σε στηρίξω. 
ʼντε κανόνισε έχω υποσχεθεί κέρασμα μόλις τελειώσω τη θεραπεία μου και σε θέλω κεφάτη. Πως θα βρούμε γαμπρό έτσι;:smilegrin:

----------


## POZ

Mαρία μου σευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, αλήθεια μου δίνεις κουράγιο..δν ξέρω τι έπαθα πάλι κ δν μορώ να ηρεμήσω , έπεσα πολύ και ξεσπάω στο φαί, δν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια, σήμερα πάλι σκατα τα έκανα, ας το αφήσω τελικά κ ότι γίνει..μπόρα είναι..δν μπορεί θα έρθουν κ καλύτερες μέρες.Ώρες ώρες κάνω σαν τρελή, δν μπορώ να κοινηθώ, δν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω, πραγματικά δν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως διάολο έκανα έτσι τη ζωή μου..τέρμα..με τα πρώτα λεφτά ψυχολόγος κατευθείαν.Το ξέρω οτι όλες πέφτουμε και είμαστε σε διαρκή προσπάθεια, το ξέρω κ σας σκέφτομαι συνέχεια κ ντρέπομαι να γράφω τα χάλια μου γιατί νιώθω οτι σπάω πολύ εύκολα πια..είμαι σε περίεργο στάδιο..πέρσι με έκανε ευτυχισμένη μόνο το να είμαι ένα κόκκαλο.Τώρα δν μου λέει κάτι ούτε κ αυτό.Ένιωθα ασφάλεια όταν αδυνάτιζα, τώρα έχασα τον "σκοπό" μου και νιώθω να αιωρούμαι στο τίποτα, ούτε ευτυχισμένη είμαι , ούτε άλλη δυστυχία αντέχω..απλά τίποτα.Ο μεταβολισμός..άστα.Αλλά αυτό που με αγχώνει περισσότερο είναι οτι δν έχω καμία διάθεση να κόψω το φαί, απλά έχω χάσει το μέτρο πλέον, είχα κόψει για παράδειγμα τόσους μήνες το ψωμί κ τώρα κάνω σαν πρεζόνι αν δν φάω ψωμί-όχι μια φετούλα- μια μέρα, το σώμα μου έχει χορτάσει πλέον , αλλά το μυαλό μου δν χορταίνει με τίποτα. Σε διαβάζω κ εσένα κ την Αλεξανδρίτα κ πέρνω κουράγιο , λέω δν μπορεί κάποια στιγμή θα ξεθυμάνει όλο αυτό κ θα βρω μια ισορροπία.Θα ήθελα να μου γράψεις στο περίπου τι τρως μήπως αντιληφθω την αίσθηση του μέτρου , μήπως αν έχω έναν "οδηγο" νιώσω πιο ασφαλής..Εγώ σήμερα πάλι τα χάλασα όλα:ένα πιάτο φάβα με λάδι, 2 μπολ κρέμα σοκολάτα, μια συσκευασία ψωμάκια, 3 μπανάνες, 2 αμίτες, ένα σνίτσελ, ένα vitaline,2 ποτήρια κρασί..Φαντάζομαι οτι ακόμα κ στη δίαιτα αύξησης βάρους που έχεις θα τρως λιγότερο..Αλλά πάνω απόλα ξέρεις τι με κούρασε?Η όλη ενασχόληση με το φαί, τις θερμίδες, το κορμί, τις δίαιτες, την περίοδο κτλ κτλ κτλ..νιώθω φυλακισμένη..μέσα σε γ@μημένες επίπλαστες εμμονές , νιώθω οτι χάνω τη ζωή μου..νιώθω οτι χάνω εμένα..αν δν με έχω χάσει ήδη.(συγνώμη για το σεντόνι και συγνώμη για τη μαυρίλα..αλλά μόνο εδώ μπορώ να μιλήσω έτσι...στο τέλος θα νικήσουμε..πρέπει να νικήσουμε.)

----------


## POZ

ωχ ωχ ωχ..και έπεται συνέχεια σε..πολίτικη ταβέρνα.άντε..με τις υγείες μου το ξεκοίλιασμα που θα πέσει..

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Σε διαβάζω κ εσένα κ την Αλεξανδρίτα κ πέρνω κουράγιο , λέω δν μπορεί κάποια στιγμή θα ξεθυμάνει όλο αυτό κ θα βρω μια ισορροπία. εμένα..


σκεψου οτι ουτε εγω ουτε η Μαρια ειμαστε πιο δυνατες απο σενα... ουτε η ζωη μου ειναι σε καλυτερη φαση... καταθλιψη και απομονωση....
ομως *αναγκαστηκαμε*-για διαφορετικους λογους η καθε μια-να βαλουμε ενα τερμα σε ολο αυτο.σιγουρα απεχουμε πολυ ακομα απο το τερμα,αλλα τουλαχιστον εχουμε κανει καποια βηματα.
πιστευω ομως οτι και εσυ εισαι καλυτερα,δεν κανεις βουλιμικα οπως περυσι το χειμωνα.αλλα ακομα δεν εχεις απενοχοποιησει το φαγητο και καθε φορα που τρως φυσιολογικα νομιζεις οτι κανεις υπερφαγικο.
αφου μπορεσαμε εμεις να το κοντρολαρουμε καπως ,σιγουρα μπορεις κ εσυ.

----------


## mariafc

> σκεψου οτι ουτε εγω ουτε η Μαρια ειμαστε πιο δυνατες απο σενα... ουτε η ζωη μου ειναι σε καλυτερη φαση... καταθλιψη και απομονωση....


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Δεν είμαστε πιο δυνατές από σένα. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που με πιάνουν χειρότερες κρίσεις πίστεψε με. ΊΣως να σου μιλάω και λίγο εκ του ασφαλούς. Δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι θα κάνω όταν δω στη ζυγαριά το 55. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι έτοιμη γι αυτό αλλά πλέον πιο πολύ από ποτέ θέλω να τοαφήσω πίσω μου αυτό. ¨ηρθε η ώρα κούκλα μου να γράψουμε νέα κεφάλαια στο βιβλίο της ζωής μας. Ειναι μακρύς ακόμα ο δρόμος αλλά αυτή τη φορά θα φτάσουμε στο τέλος.
Ξέρεις κάτι νομίζω πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να μην αγχώνεσαι με το θέμα της περίοδου. Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο η πηγή του κακού. Γιατί το λέω? Αγχώνεσαι πολύ. ΌΤαν είχες την ανορεξία σου έλεγαν βάλε κιλά για να δεις περίοδο οπότε και εσύ ίσως προσπαθώντας να λύσεις αυτό το πρόβλημα αφέθηκες περισσότερο στο φαγητό σκεπτόμενη ότι έτσι ίσως δεις αποτέλεσμα. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι απο τη στιγμή που δεν κάνεις πλεον εμετούς σίγουρα έχεις τονώσει τον οργανισμό σου απλά μόνο προσπάθησε πλέον να το κάνεις πιο συγκρατημένα και σωστά και προσθεού μη στερείσαι κάνε 1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα και ελεύθερο για να μην αισθάνεσαι περιορισμένη μόνο μην αγχώνεσαι ειδικά με το θέμα της περιόδου. Εκ πείρας σου μιλάω με άγχος προκοπή δεν είδα
Σου στέλνω σε μήνυμα μέρος της διατροφής που ακολουθώ. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει σε κάτι. Ενδεικτικό είναι έτσι πιο πολύ για να δεις ποσότητες.

----------


## POZ

σήμερα 2 φορές εμετό.Αυτό το έχω κάνει ελάχιστες φορές ..κ όμως δν νιώθω στεναχώρια πια, νιώθω απλά απάθεια, σαν να φιλοξενώ μια άλλη στο σώμα μου.Χτες μου είπαν τι ωραίες καμπύλες που έχω κάνει..Τις τελευταίες μέρες αρνούμαι να αντιμετωπίσω την αλήθεια..κουράστηκα.Πραγμα ικά δν με νοιάζει αν μου κάνω κακό, δεν με ενδιαφέρει καμία συνέπεια και αυτό θα έπρεπε να με τρομάζει αλλά με αφήνει αδιάφορη.Πρέπει να φύγω..

----------


## loustam

ΡΟΖ μου μην το βάζεις κάτω... Όλοι μας έχουμε τις αδυναμίες μας στην μάχη αυτή που δίνουμε! Είναι όμως πολλά αυτά τα μικρά πραγματάκια που θα μας κάνουν να σηκώσουμε το κεφάλι μας ψηλά και με το ηθικό ακμαιότατο να διεκδικήσουμε και πάλι το καλύτερο για την ζωή μας... Κι εγώ είχα κάποια πισωγυρίσματα τελευταία λόγω πολλών δυσκολιών. Αφέθηκα και το απολάμβανα... Και χθες το βράδυ διαπίστωσα ότι το μπροστά δόντι μου έχει μαυρίσει και έχει τριφτεί! Φρίκαρα! Μα είναι δυνατόν να είμαι τόσο ηλίθια που να κάνω τέτοια ζημιά στον εαυτό μου? Τα κιλά χάνονται. Τα δόντια δεν φτιάχνουν. Η υγεία δεν αποκαθίσταται... Όχι άλλο κακό στους εαυτούς μας!!!

----------


## POZ

έχεις δίκιο loustam μου..κ εγώ έχω αφεθεί..δν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει, κουράστηκα .Εγώ το κάνω για να ξαναφάω είναι ακόμη χειρότερο, διπλό το κακό.βλέπω οτι δν μπορώ να το νικήσω με τις παρούσες συνθηκες και εξαντλήθηκα πια.Μακάρι στις γιορτές που εμένα με έχουν αγχώσει υπερβολικά να το παλέψουμε όλες κ να βγούμε νικήτριες..

----------


## mariafc

Ροζούλα μου μην το βάζεις κάτω κούκλα μου. Μην αφήνεσαι να παρασύρεσαι απο τους πειρασμούς τους γύρω γύρω και δεν εννοώ τους διατροφικούς πειρασμούς. Κουράγιο κοπέλα μου και το κεφάλι ψηλά. Χρειάζεται χρόνος να κλείσουν κάποιες πληγές όμως το οφείλεις στον ευατό σου να βγεις νικήτρια. Στον ευατό σου και μόνο σε αυτόν. 
Μακάρι να ήμασταν κοντά, να σου κρατούσα το χέρι σε αυτή την προσπάθεια αλλά έτσι έστω και διαδικτυακά να ξέρεις ότι εμείς είμαστε κοντά σου και να δεις που σε πολύ λίγο καιρό όλες μαζί θα περάσουμε στον απέναντι δρόμο, σε έναν δρόμο γεμάτο φως.
Δε θέλω να στο πάίξω αισιόδοξη αυτή τη στιγμή, ώρες ώρες επιλέγω και εγώ να βασανίζω το μυαλό μου σε διάφορες ατέρμονες σκέψεις όμως δε με έβγαλαν πουθενά. Ήρθε η ώρα Ροζούλα να ξαναζήσουμε φυσιολογικά. 
Σήμερα είναι μια νέα μέρα που δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει στην ημερήσια διάταξη του τον εμετό. Ξεκίνα τη μέρα σου με ένα καλό πρωινό, κάνε μια βόλτα στις χριστουγεννιάτικες βιτρίνες και ανέπνευσε κοπέλα μου. Όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
Για τα Χριστούγεννα μην ανησυχείς. Και εγώ ψιλοαγχώνομαι δεν τον κρύβω γιατί είμαστε καλεσμένοι σε διάφορα τραπέζια με καλεσμένους που κλασσικά θα με σχολιάσουν τι και πως θα φάω αλλά ξέρεις κάτι ζαμανφού. Είναι στο χέρι μας τι και πως θα το φάμε. Το συζήταγα και με τη διαιτολόγο μου χτες. Δεν υπάρχουν απαγορεύσεις αυτές τις μέρες το θέμα είναι να μπορούμε να οριοθετήσουμε κάποια πράγματα. Το μέτρο είναι το μυστικό.

----------


## POZ

Αυτές οι ατέρμονες σκέψεις είναι που με έχουν εξαντλήσει , βέβαια αφορμές υπάρχουν παρα πολλές αλλά η αιτία για εμένα είναι πάντα μια.Η κακή μου ψυχολογία.Σήμερα νιώθω τρομερές τύψεις για χτες, τα σκέφτομαι κ δν μπορώ να βρω λογική στο γιατί το έκανα.Με κούρασε η μοναξιά μου παρα πολύ ..η ψυχολογική μοναξιά κυρίως.Να αναπνεύσω θέλω..έχεις δίκιο..και δν μπορώ να προσπαθώ συνέχεια ρε γαμώτο , εξαντλήθηκε το μυαλό μου πια, καλά το ενδεχόμενο να πρέπει να προσπαθώ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα για μια ζωή δν θέλω ούτε να το σκέφτομαι, λες και έχουμε λίγα πράγματα να μας παιδεύουν καθημερινά , πρέπει να σπαταλάμε και τόση ενέργεια σε αυτό.Θ μου πεις..τώρα που μπήκες στον χορό..και έτσι είναι αλλά η "θεραπεία" είναι τελικά πολύυυυ μακροχρόνια κ είναι στιγμλες που σπάνε τα νεύρα μου..Εσύ πώς είσαι?Σε διαβάζω ήρεμη κ αυτό μου αρέσει!Οι καλεσμένοι γιατί θα σε σχολιάσουν?Επειδή θα φας λίγο εννοείς?Εγώ το τρέμω γιατί θα μείνω 3 μέρες μόνη μου στο σπίτι και καταλαβαίνεις..

----------


## loustam

Λίγο άσχετο, αλλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας... 

http://www.megatv.com/article.asp?catid=14693

Μία πολύ συγκινητική εκπομπή για τον αλκοολισμό του Σταύρου Θοδωράκη... Ένας εθισμός που όμως μπορείς να ξανασταθείς στα πόδια σου και να προχωρήσεις... Έτσι είναι και ο δικός μας εθισμός. Και έρχεται η στιγμή που νιώθεις ότι δεν σου αξίζει άλλο αυτό. Ακούγονται συγκινητικές ιστορίες, όμορφα λόγια, ... Εμένα με άγγιξε πολύ

----------


## alexandrita

αχ loustam... δεν ξερω αν θελω να το πω,αλλα εχω περασει και απο αυτα τα μονοπατια....
τελικα στις καταχρησεις ειμαι πολυ επιρρεπης...

----------


## loustam

Και γιατί να μην θέλεις να το πεις? Όλες αυτές τις "καταχρήσεις" τις θεωρώ διαφορετικές όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. Την ανάγκη μας για εξάρτηση... Κι εγώ σε κάθε μου προσπάθεια να κόψω το φαγητό, το ρίχνω στο ποτό, ή ακόμα και στο τσιγάρο, ενώ δεν καπνίζω... Το θέμα είναι να σταθούμε στα πόδια μας, χωρίς όλες αυτές τις τεχνητές χαρές, τους τοκογλύφους όπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε στην εκπομπή!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> αχ loustam... δεν ξερω αν θελω να το πω,αλλα εχω περασει και απο αυτα τα μονοπατια....
> τελικα στις καταχρησεις ειμαι πολυ επιρρεπης...


απτο στόμα μου το πήρες.και δυστυχώς δν μπορώ να πω οτι ακόμη και σήμερα το ελέγχω και ιδιαίτερα..Μόνο τον τζόγο έχω γλυτώσει τελικά αλλά ας μην λέω και μεγάλες κουβέντες..

----------


## absolute

και εγω πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εαν δεν καπνιζα θα εκανα πολλααα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια...:(:(

----------


## mariafc

Οι καλεσμένοι γιατί θα σε σχολιάσουν?Επειδή θα φας λίγο εννοείς?

Όχι όχι δεν έχω σκοπό να φάω λίγο το κάθε άλλο απλά δυστυχώς ο κοινωνικός και οικογενειακός μου περίγυρος απαρτίζεται από διάφορους κακεντρεχείς οι οποίοι είναι έτοιμοι να σου μετρήσουν τις μπουκιές. Αν φας γιατί έφαγες, αν δε φας αρχίζει η μουρμούρα και φάε δε θα παχύνεις. Κάπου εκεί τα παίρνω και εγώ και πάει σόι το βασίλειο και φέτος ειλικρινά δε σκοπευω να κάνω τη χάρη σε κανέναν. Πέταξα δύο χρόνια από τη ζωή μου τα περσινά Χριστούγεννα τα πέρασα κλειδωμένη στο δωμάτιο μου ε φέτος δεν εχω σκοπό να περάσω χάλια. 
Και θα φάω και θα πιω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω με μέτρο. Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν αγχώνομαι τότε είναι που παχαίνω και σκέφτομαι μόνιμα το φαί ενώ όταν είμαι ήρεμη κάνω άλλα σχέδια, απασχολώ τελοσπάντων το μυαλό μου με άλλες σκέψεις.
Όχι δεν είμαι πάντα ήρεμη, πολλές φορές λυγίζω δε θέλω να στο παίξω δυνατή απλά πλέον βλέπω τι έχανα τόσο καιρό. 
Η μοναξιά δε σου κρύβω με φοβίζει και μένα. Μου λείπει να έχω μια καλή φίλη να βγούμε εξω να χαζολογήσουμε, μου λείπει ένας σύντροφος αλλά τελικά νομίζω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή η βαθύτερη ανάγκη μου είναι να αναπνεύσω ξανά και να με αγαπήσω πρώτα εγώ γιατί αλλιώς δε θα ρθει κανείς.

----------


## POZ

εγ'ω λυπάμαι που τόλέω αλλά τις μέρες που θα μείνω μόνη μου έχω 2 επιλογές.Ή θα τα κατασπαράξω όλα κ θα τρέχω να τα βγάλω ή θα τα πετάξω όλα στα σκουπίδια...το ίδιο πράγμα δηλαδή με δυο διαφορετικούς τρόπους..Όσο για τη μοναξιά..είναι περίεργο αλλά εγώ που είχα συνηθήσει σε έναν πιο απομονωμένο τρόπο ζωής, με το που άρχισα να κοινωνικοποιούμαι , αυξήθηκαν και τα υπερφαγικά..σαν να αποσυντονίστηκα και να μην μπορώ να λειτουργήσω έξω αποτην γυάλα μου.Επίσης τελευταία σπάνια περνάω καλά γιατί τους βλέπω όλους μέσα στην τρελή ευτυχία ή τέλος πάντων με γεμάτες ζωές και με παίρνει απο κάτω πάρα πολύ, τα βάζω με τον εαυτό μου που δν καταφέρνω να είμαι κ εγώ καλά και ξεσπάω στο αλκοόλ και στο φαί..δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχω πάθει, δν ήμουν ποτέ έτσι..ρε κορίτσια το έχετε νιώσει εσείς αυτό σχετικά με τις ζωές σας?γενικά όλο αυτό το σύνδρομο κατωτερότητας μου γεννήθηκε μετά τον περσινό χειμώνα ανορεξίας ..

----------


## mariafc

..δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχω πάθει, δν ήμουν ποτέ έτσι..ρε κορίτσια το έχετε νιώσει εσείς αυτό σχετικά με τις ζωές σας


Αχ Ροζούλα μου τι είπες τώρα. Αυτό το αίσθημα κατωτερότητας ήταν που με έφερε στην ανορεξία. Αισθανόμουν απογοητευμένη από τη ζωή μου. Αισθανόμουν ότι έφαγα τα νιάτα μου τόσα χρόνια μπορστά από τα βιβλία και όποια όνειρα ή σχέδια είχα κάνει είχαν πάει στράφι. Βέβαια για κ΄΄αποια δεν είχα προσπαθήσει καν αλλά με συνέφερε να πιστεύω πως φταίνε όλα τα άλλα εκτός από μένα την ίδια. Δουλεύω σε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση και αυτό πιστεύω ότι μου δημιούργησε πολλά προβλήματα. Αυτομάτως ο κοινωνικός μου κύκλος περιορίστηκε, η δουλειά ήταν πότε έτσι πότε γιουβέτσι, μέρος του μισθού πολλές φορές θυσιαζεται για το οικογενειακό καλό οπότε κάπου εκεί άρχισα να αισθάνομαι μια στασιμότητα στη ζωή μου. Στο μεταξύ να βλέπω και παλιούς συμμαθητές τα λεγόμενα κατακάθια του σχολείου να χουν κάνει κάτι στη ζωή τους και αμέσως να με παίρνει από κάτω.
Κάπου εκεί συμβιβάστηκα, απομονώθηκα, κλείστηκα στο καβούκι μου και απλά περίμενα την επόμενη καταστροφή όπως τουλάχιστον την έβλεπα εγώ
Θύμωνα τόσο πολύ να βλέπω τους άλλους ευτυχι΄σμένους και βολεμένους. Ελεγα μα καλά ρε Μαρία τι στο διάολο σου λείπει εσένα; Κάπου εκεί άρχιζα τις υπεραναλύσεις που αποδείχτηκαν καταστροφικές για μένα. ʼπειρες συζητήσεις παρέα με το ταβάνι οι οποίες όμως πάντα κατάληγαν στη λάθος΄λύση και με βύθιζαν στην κακομοιριά μου. Κάπου εκεί άρχισαν κα ιτα διατροφικά μου προβλήματα. Το να αδυνατίζω ήταν για μένα ένας στόχος, ενα επίτευγμα ας το πω έτσι που θα έσβηνε τα κενά μου. 
Λάθος, μέγα λάθος. Δύο χρόνια πεταμένα. Μπορεί την ανορεξία να την παλεύω και να κοντεύω να την νικήσω τουλάχιστον αυτό ελπίζω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα ξανακερδίσω ποτέ πράγματα που άλλοι στην ηλικία μου τα θεωρούν δεδομένα. Κάποιες πληγές έχουν μείνει ανοιχτές, δυσκολεύομαι να κοινωνικοποιηθώ, δυσκολεύομαι να βρω την αυτοπεποίθηση και το θάρρος που μου λείπει για να απαλλαγώ μια και καλή από τους δαίμονες μου.

----------


## POZ

[quote


Θύμωνα τόσο πολύ να βλέπω τους άλλους ευτυχι΄σμένους και βολεμένους. Ελεγα μα καλά ρε Μαρία τι στο διάολο σου λείπει εσένα; Κάπου εκεί άρχιζα τις υπεραναλύσεις που αποδείχτηκαν καταστροφικές για μένα. ʼπειρες συζητήσεις παρέα με το ταβάνι οι οποίες όμως πάντα κατάληγαν στη λάθος΄λύση και με βύθιζαν στην κακομοιριά μου. [/quote]

έτσι ακριβώς...απο τη μια με κατηγορώ και με τιμωρώ και απο την άλλη γίνομαι επιθετική με όλους χωρίς λόγο..Προκαιρού ήμουν με στενούς φίλους και είχα πιεί..κάποια στιγμή γύρισε η κουβέντα σε εμένα κ στο ότι επιλέγω να είμαι αυτοκαταστροφική και να μην με προσελκύει το οτιδήποτε υγιές στη ζωή μου.Στα πλαίσια χαβαλέ πάντα..Ε, ποιός με είδε και δν με φοβήθηκε.Πρέπει να είχα πάθει παραλλήρημα και άρχισα να φωνάζω σε όλους κάτι τύπου "ε βέβαια εσείς που είστε επιτυχημένοι και ευτυχισμένοι και δν κάνετε ποτε λάθη...." , μιλάμε για επίθεση..που βέβαια αν δν τα πίστευα και εγώ η ίδια αυτά που άκουσα δν θα μου καιγόταν καρφάκι.Ξέρω οτι τα βλέπω διαστρεβλωμένα τα πράγματα αλλά πραγματικά πλεόν ΖΗΛΕΥΩ όσους μπορούν να έχουν μια υγιή σχέση με το φαί.Όταν ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη όλα μου έβγαιναν σε κατάθλιψη και παθητικότητα..τώρα πλέον σε κάθε πισωγύρισμα που κάνω μου βγαίνει απίστευτη οργή προς τον εαυτό μου που είναι τόσο ανίκανος να αντιμετωπίσει το γ@μημένο φαγητό..Εύχομαι να είναι φυσιολογικά σταδια και να μην είμαι πάλι στο παράλογο της υπόθεσης.Εσύ Μαρία ψυχολογικά πώς την εισέπραξες την αύξηση κιλών?Τώρα ακόμα είσαι πολύ αδύνατη ή σου έχουν μείνει λίγα κιλάκια εως το φυσιολογικό?

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> αχ loustam... δεν ξερω αν θελω να το πω,αλλα εχω περασει και απο αυτα τα μονοπατια....
> τελικα στις καταχρησεις ειμαι πολυ επιρρεπης...
> 
> ...


χαχαχα!!!!!!
ναι,τον τζογο και τα ναρκωτικα,αλλα μεγαλη μπουκια φαε,μεγαλη κουβεντα μη λες!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> και εγω πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εαν δεν καπνιζα θα εκανα πολλααα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια...:(:(


ασε,εμεις ΚΑΙ καπνιζουμε.... ολα τα κακα πανω μας.

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by absolute_
> και εγω πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εαν δεν καπνιζα θα εκανα πολλααα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια...:(:(
> 
> 
> ασε,εμεις ΚΑΙ καπνιζουμε.... ολα τα κακα πανω μας.


ποτε θα το κοψουμε το γ@μημενο επιτελους...????????????????????????

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> [quote
> 
> 
> Θύμωνα τόσο πολύ να βλέπω τους άλλους ευτυχι΄σμένους και βολεμένους. Ελεγα μα καλά ρε Μαρία τι στο διάολο σου λείπει εσένα; Κάπου εκεί άρχιζα τις υπεραναλύσεις που αποδείχτηκαν καταστροφικές για μένα. ʼπειρες συζητήσεις παρέα με το ταβάνι οι οποίες όμως πάντα κατάληγαν στη λάθος΄λύση και με βύθιζαν στην κακομοιριά μου.


έτσι ακριβώς...απο τη μια με κατηγορώ και με τιμωρώ και απο την άλλη γίνομαι επιθετική με όλους χωρίς λόγο..Προκαιρού ήμουν με στενούς φίλους και είχα πιεί..κάποια στιγμή γύρισε η κουβέντα σε εμένα κ στο ότι επιλέγω να είμαι αυτοκαταστροφική και να μην με προσελκύει το οτιδήποτε υγιές στη ζωή μου.Στα πλαίσια χαβαλέ πάντα..Ε, ποιός με είδε και δν με φοβήθηκε.Πρέπει να είχα πάθει παραλλήρημα και άρχισα να φωνάζω σε όλους κάτι τύπου "ε βέβαια εσείς που είστε επιτυχημένοι και ευτυχισμένοι και δν κάνετε ποτε λάθη...." , μιλάμε για επίθεση..που βέβαια αν δν τα πίστευα και εγώ η ίδια αυτά που άκουσα δν θα μου καιγόταν καρφάκι.Ξέρω οτι τα βλέπω διαστρεβλωμένα τα πράγματα αλλά πραγματικά πλεόν ΖΗΛΕΥΩ όσους μπορούν να έχουν μια υγιή σχέση με το φαί.Όταν ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη όλα μου έβγαιναν σε κατάθλιψη και παθητικότητα..τώρα πλέον σε κάθε πισωγύρισμα που κάνω μου βγαίνει απίστευτη οργή προς τον εαυτό μου που είναι τόσο ανίκανος να αντιμετωπίσει το γ@μημένο φαγητό..Εύχομαι να είναι φυσιολογικά σταδια και να μην είμαι πάλι στο παράλογο της υπόθεσης.Εσύ Μαρία ψυχολογικά πώς την εισέπραξες την αύξηση κιλών?Τώρα ακόμα είσαι πολύ αδύνατη ή σου έχουν μείνει λίγα κιλάκια εως το φυσιολογικό? [/quote]Μη μπαινεις σε αυτο το τριπ της συγκρισης γιατι αυτοι που εχουν υγιη σχεση με το φαγητο εχουν αλλα προβληματα σε αλλους τομεις.Επισης η ζωη με εχει μαθει οτι οι ανθρωποι που δειχνουν μια χαρα εξωτερικα επιτυχιμενοι η βολεμενη οπως λες δεν ειναι ετσι απλως πρεπει να βγουνε καπως κ αυτοι προς τα εξω κ υιοθετουνε μια εικονα.Εσυ τους βλεπεις ετσι αλλα πιστεψε με οταν πραγματικα γνωρισα ατομα κ μιλησα μαζι τους καταλαβα οτι πολλες φορες καποιος για να πορευτει στη ζωη -κ καλα κανει αν τον βολευει- επιλεγει να δειχνει μια εικονα προς τα εξω που δεν περιλαμβανει κ τα προβληματα.Κανενας ουρανος δεν ειναι ανεφελος.Τωρα για σενα.Τι μπορεις να κανεις για να αισθανθεις καλα κ χωρις αγχος αυτες τις μερες;

----------


## mariafc

> Εσύ Μαρία ψυχολογικά πώς την εισέπραξες την αύξηση κιλών?Τώρα ακόμα είσαι πολύ αδύνατη ή σου έχουν μείνει λίγα κιλάκια εως το φυσιολογικό?


Καλημέρα Ροζούλα μου τι κάνεις σήμερα; Ακόμα είμαι πολύ αδύνατη δεν έχω να πάρω ακόμα κιλά ουσιαστικά μου χουν μείνει 5 αλλά ακόμα φαίνομαι κοκκαλιάρα. Πρέπει να "γεμίσω" και άλλο και αυτο το προσπαθώ και σε συνδυασμό με το γυμναστήριο. Σιγά σιγα βάζω και μυική μάζα και σίγουρα δε φαίνομαι τόσο ξερακιανή όπως πριν άλλα έχω ακόμα λίγο δρόμο. ʼσε που είναι και θέμα ρούχων. Είναι κάτι ρούχα που με δείχνουν τελειως χάλια (μη βάλω παντελόνι χάλι) και κάποια άλλα πιο ριχτά που δε δείχνουν νορμάλ. 
Σε αυτό που με ρωτάς τώρα. Στο πως εισπράτω την αύξηση. 
Από την άρχη πήγα συνειδητοποιήμένα ότι έπρεπε να πάω κιλά. Οι πρώτες όμως όπου συνοδεύτηκαν και από επιπλοκές και κατακρατήσεις όπου ηζυγαριά πραγματικά είχε τρελαθεί τα είχα παίξει. Εκανα τρελές σκέψεις, έβλεπα παλιές μου φωτογραφίες τότε που ήμουν χοντρή και ξυπνούσα καθημερινά με τον εφιάλτη της ζυγαριάς. Ήξερα ότι έπρεπε να πάρω κιλά και το ήθελα απλά εμένα η φαντασία μου προχωρούσε παρακάτω. Σκεφτόμουνα το μετά. Έλεγα μα καλά κοπελιά παχαίνεις με το ψητό κρέας και το νερό δηλαδή μετά τι θα κάνεις; 
Το καλό βέβαια είναι ότι ουτε μία στιγμή δεν είπα ώπα γυρνάμε στα παλιά και δεν τρώμε συνέχιζα κανονικά το πρόγραμμα απλά αρχικά είχα διαλυμμένη ψυχολογία. Είχα φοβερά ξεσπάσματα. Εχω μάθει πλέον απέξω και ανακατωτά το ευαγγέλιο των βρισιών. Ήμουν επιθετική με τους γονείς μου και απαθής με τους υπόλοιπους. 
Επειδή δεν με έπαιρνε το πισωγύρισμα και με είχε πάει και τρεις και μία με αυτά που έγιναν και με τον κίνδυνο να είχα πάθει νεφρική ανεπάρκεια όμως συνέχιζα με ότι κουράγιο μου χε μείνει και απλά έβλεπα τη ζυγαριά και πάθαινα ταράκουλο. 
Όλα αυτά στην αρχή. Καθώς όμως περνούσα οι μέρες άρχισα δειλά δειλά να βγαίνω από το καβούκι μου. Σε αυτό συνετέλεσε ότι άρχισα να βλέπω διαφορές. Για παράδειγμα αισθητικές. Αρχιζα να βάζω στήθος μη φανταστείς τρελά πράγματα αλλα σε σχέση με το πλάκα που είχε φτάσει, τελοσπάντων έχω αρχίσει να έχω μια πιο θηλυκή εικόνα. Το πιο σημαντικό όμως τουλάχιστον για μένα πιο πολύ από το αισθητικό ήταν ότι ξυπνούσα και δεν αισθανόμουν όλη μέρα άρρωστη. Ένιωθα και νιώθω περισσότερη ευεξία και υγεία μέσα μου, πάω στο γυμναστήριο και δε μου βγαίνει η γλώσσα στο δεκάλεπτο, έχω περισσότερες αντοχές. Όλο αυτό επέδρασε και θετικά στον ψυχισμο μου όπου σιγά σιγά άρχισα να βγαίνω από το λούκι μου όχι τρελά πράγματα αλλά τουλάχιστον εκεί που θα νευρίαζα 200 φορές τη μέρα και θα έβριζα άλλες τόσες άρχισα να βρίσκω και πάλι την ψυχραιμία μου και να σκέφτομαι διαφορετικά το φαγητό. Πλέον είχα να σκεφτώ κάθε μέρα τι θα φάω και όχι να κάθομαι να σκέφτομαι ένα σωρό φαγητά όλη μέρα τα οποία ποτέ δεν έτρωγα. Στην αρχή έχοντας τη λάθος ψυχολογία όταν έβλεπα τη ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει ξέρεις τι έκανα κατευθείαν σκεφτόμουν να φάω και άλλο. Όταν είχα ανορεξία δεν πεινούσα και όταν άρχισα να σιτίζομαι ξανά όλη μέρα πείναγα και σκεφτόμουν πότε θα φάω. 
Μετά τον πρώτο μήνα μετριάστηκε και αυτό. Βρήκα τους ρυθμούς μου με τις ποσότητες και ρύθμισα έτσι τα γεύματα μου ανά τέτοια χρονικά διαστήματα που να μην πεινάω και να αισθάνομαι χορτάτη μέχρι το επόμενο γεύμα. Με έπιαναν και με πιάνουν βέβαια κάτι κρίσεις και θέλω να φάω το σύμπαν αλλά κρατιέμαι. 
Συγνώμη΄που σου γράφω όλο αυτό το κατεβατό αλλά ήθελα να πάρω τα πράγματα από την αρχή και να σου εξηγήσω όλα τα στάδια από τα οποία πέρασα. Ερχόμενη τώρα στο σήμερα είμαι περισσότερη συμβιβασμένη με την ιδέα όμως για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής αυτή τη στιγμή σου μιλάω λίγο εκ του ασφαλούς και αυτό διότι τις τελευταίες βδομάδες από οτι μου λέει η διαιτολόγος έχω μείνει στάσιμη στα κιλά και παίρνω 400-500 γραμμάρια και αν. Βλέπεις λόγω Χριστουγέννων όπου φοβάμαι το βατερλώ προσπαθώ να μαι πολύ συγκρατημένη και να τηρώ το διαιτολόγιο μου χωρίς να φάω το παραπάνω ενώ μπορώ για να μαι τα Χριστούγεννα άνετη.
Θέλω να σου πω δηλαδή ότι ίσως αυτή η ηρεμία και η αισιοδοξία που έχω τελευταία να πηγάζει και αυτό. Θες από αντίδραση του οργανισμού θες γιατί εγώ προσέχω βλέπω ότι τρώω και δεν παχαίνω και αυτό με κάνει δυνατή. 
Όταν πάλι η ζυγαριά θα αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει με πιο γρήγορους ρυθμούς και θα φανεί ο μαγικός αριθμός εκεί ξαναρώτα με. Εκεί φοβάμαι μήπως αρχίσουν πάλι τα προβλήματα απλα ευλεπιστώ μέχρι τότε ότι o οργανισμός και ο μεταβολισμός μου σε συνδυασμό και με τη γυμναστική θα έχουν λάβει μια σημαντική ώθηση που θα μου επιτρέψει να μπω πλέον σε διαδικασία συντήρησης όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανώδυνα. 
Επίσης έχω την αίσθηση ότι σε αυτό θα βοηθούσε αν στο μεταξύ ερχόταν και η περίοδος γιατί ναι μεν πλέον δεν το σκέφτομαι έντονα αλλά θα ταν κάτι σαν κάθαρση και θα με απελευθέρωνε ίσως περισσότερο.

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα!Σήμερα είμαι κάπως πιο ήρεμη αν κ το ίδιο φουσκωμένη..!Καταρχάς μη ζητάς συγνώμη για το κατεβατό γιατί ακριβώς αυτό θέλω, μήπως κ καταλάβω τι γίνεται.Διάβασα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον την πορεία σου κ διαπιστώνω πως τα έχω κάνει όλα ..ανάποδα!Εγώ όταν κατάλαβα πλεον οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρω βάρος, άρχισα με πολύ δυσκολία να τσιμπάω παραπάνω..μια δν έτρωγα , μια έτρωγα 2-3 κουλουράκια επιπλέον με αποτέλεσμα?2 μήνες να έχω πάρει ελάχιστο βάρος κ να είμαι συνέχεια μπρος -πίσω.Κάπου εκεί άρχισα και τα υπερφαγικά χωρίς εμετό κ μπορώ να πω οτι όσο έβλεπα οτι έχω περιθώρια, ήμουν οκ και το ψιλοαπολάμβανα κιόλας.Δίαιτα πάχυνσης..τι καλύτερο?!Όμως δν ξέρω κατα πόσο ήμουν έτοιμη για τέτοιες αλλαγές και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι δν νομίζω οτι θα ήμουν και ποτέ.Και τα υπερφαγικά απο μια φορά την εβδομάδα, έγιναν 2 και μετά 3..και νάτα τα κιλάκια..αλλά μιλάμε για υπερκαταναλωση θερμίδων όχι αστεία + μηδενική άσκηση γιατί το εντατικό περπάτημα ωρών το έχω συνδιάσει με την μανία μου για να μην πάρω γραμμάριο και μου βγήκε μια απάθεια και σε αυτόν τον τομέα και γενικότερα.Θέλει πολύ πειθαρχία για να πάρεις κιλά σωστά και εγώ δν την έχω ..μου έχει βγεί αντίδραση σε όσα μου στέρησα.Το χειρότερο είναι οτι ενω πλεον δν έχω περιθώριο να πάρω κι άλλα κιλά , τα υπερφαγικά έχουν γίνει συνήθεια και δν μπορώ να φάω με μέτρο, πέραν του ότι ενώ χτυπιέμαι και καταθλίβομαι με αυτό που βλέπω στον καθρέφτη και με τα ρούχα που με στενέυουν(τεράστια διαφορά με περυσι) το μυαλό μου νομίζω παραμένει μυαλό ανορεξικής.Προχτες που βγήκα μου λέει ένας σε φάση φλερτ "μου αρέσουν οι γυναίκες με καμπύλες..όπως εσύ" και έψαχνα σε ποιά το λέει!!Δεν μπορεί να είμαι εγώ η γυναίκα με καμπύλες...Είναι πολύ δύσκολο..έχω συνέχεια νέυρα πλεον κ εξαντλούμαι απο τη διαρκή προσπάθεια να αποδεχτώ αυτόν τον νέο εαυτό.Ίσως θα έπρεπε όλα αυτά να τα κάνω με την υποστήριξη ενος ειδικού γιατί είναι όντως πολύ ψυχοφθόρο.Κάνεις πολύ καλά που τα βάζεις σιγα σιγα τα κιλά , εμένα αυτό ήταν το λάθος μου , οτι τα πήρα άτσαλα και δν μου έδωσα τον χρόνο να συνειδητοποιώ τις αλλαγες..Τώρα η συντήρηση..άλλο πονεμένο θέμα για εμένα.Γιατί για να συντηρήσεις κάτι πρέπει να το θεωρείς ιδανικό κ εγώ επιμένω οτι θα με προτιμούσα λιγο πιο αδύνατη απο ότι είμαι τώρα.Βέβαια μια που το λέω και μια που πάω και τρώω..

----------


## mariafc

> Εγώ όταν κατάλαβα πλεον οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρω βάρος, άρχισα με πολύ δυσκολία να τσιμπάω παραπάνω..μια δν έτρωγα , μια έτρωγα 2-3 κουλουράκια επιπλέον με αποτέλεσμα?2 μήνες να έχω πάρει ελάχιστο βάρος κ να είμαι συνέχεια μπρος -πίσω.


Ως ένα βαθμό το κάνω και εγώ αυτό. Ίσως και γι αυτό με διαβάζεις και σχετικά χαλαρή γιατί τώρα με παίρνει και έχω το περιθώριο. Τσιμπολογάω παραπάνω και κυρίως σκατολοίδια και τα βράδια πολλές φορές δε θα φάω το βραδινό που μου χει αλλά γλυκό η κρέπα ή κανά σουβλάκι αλλά ακόμα και αυτές τις παρασπονδίες τις κάνω μαζεμένα. Τον έχω το φόβο δηλαδή ακόμα. 
Το διαιτολόγιο μου δε μπορώ να πω είναι τέτοιο που με χορταίνει αλλά κάποιες στιγμές τη θέλω να την κάνω τη γουρουνιά μου και ιδίως όταν γυρνάω από το γυμναστήριο που θέλω να τα φάω όλα όμως ναι οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν το κάνω πάντα το επόμενο βήμα. Κάποιες φορές ναι θα το φάω να πχ σήμερα μετά το γυμναστήριο έφαγα ταχίνι και λίγη μερέντα και ήπια και καφέ αλλά άλλες φορές δεν το κάνω και είμαι συγκρατημένη γιατί αμέσως σκέφτομαι θερμίδες. 
Μην νομίζεις δηλαδή ότι μου χουν φύγει και μένα όλα τα κόμπλεξ. Καμία σχέση. Η διαιτολόγος μου μου χει πει μεν να μην φοβάμαι, να τσιμπολογάω, να τρώω παραπάνω και πλέον είμαι σε φάση γενικού διαιτολογίου μπορώ δηλαδή να φάω τα πάντα αλλά δε σου κρύβω ότι είναι ωρες που κάθομαι και μετράω τις ποσότητες μην τυχόν και φάω παραπάνω. 
Το παραδέχομαι δεν ξέρω αν είμαι έτοιμη να δω το 54-55 στη ζυγαριά όταν είδα το 50 τον πρώτο καιρό με τις κατακρατήσεις παρολίγο να το πάθω το εγκεφαλικό αυτό όμως που προσπαθώ να κάνω είναι να βελτιώσω την άμυνα του οργανισμού μου. Για μένα Ροζούλα μου εκείνη είναι το κλειδί. Έχουμε ταλαιπωρήσει τόσο τον οργανισμό που είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να βρίσκεταιο σε σύγχιση και να μην ανταποκρίνεται όπως πρέπει. 
Εκεί αν θες είναι για μένα το λάθος. Το να κάνεις ένα υπερφαγικό μια στο τόσο εσύ και οποιοσδήποτε δεν το θεωρώ τόσο τραγικό. Αλοίμονο δεν είμαστε από ατσάλι και ούτε μπορούμε μέρα νύχτα να μετράμε ποσότητες το κακό είναι να μην γίνονται συνήθεια. 
Πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις ένα μέτρο. Σε αυτόν τον τομέα νομιζω ότι τα κουτσοκαταφέρνω. Αυτό μάλιστα συζήταγα τις προάλλες με τη διαιτολόγο μου. Κάναμε μια γενικής φύσεως κουβέντα (την καημένη την εχω λίγο και ως ψυχολόγο) και της έλεγα και συμφώνησε μαζί μου ότι όταν ρε παιδί σου μπει να φας κάτι που υποτίθεται θεωρείται απαγορευμένο είναι πολύ προτιμότερο να το φας παρά να το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και ακόμα χειρότερα να καταλήξεις να φας χίλια δύο άσχετα πράγματα. Το θέμα είναι όταν θα κάνεις την παρασπονδία σου να την κάνεις με μέτρο. 
Να πχ εγώ χτες ήθελα να φάω ένα σουβλάκι το βράδυ. Τέλεια. Ενώ εγώ το σουβλάκι το θέλω έξτρα παχυντικό με τα πάντα όλα κρατήθηκα και την ώρα της παραγγελίας πήρα πίτα με γύρο κοτόπουλο και γιαούρτι. Κάλυψα την ανάγκη μου για σουβλάκι και απέφυγα τις τηγανητές πατάτες. 
Τις προάλλες πάλι μου μύρισε βάφλα. Βασικά δηλαδή είχα βγει και θέλανε να πάμε για βάφλες. Τέλεια αφου μου μύρισε θα την φάω. Το μεσημέρι λοιπόν αντι ξέρω γω για 1,5 φλυτζάνα μακαρόνια έφαγα μία και το βράδυ κυρία τη βάφλα μου. 
Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα είχαμε το φαί μου. Παστίτσιο. Η μερίδα και καλά είναι 200-250 γραμμάρια. Εγώ έκοψα μία των 350. Σκεφτόμουνα από δω και από κει το βλεπα λαχταριστό και λέω αι στο διάολο θα το φάω και δεν παει στο διάολο. Εφαγα λοιπόν παραπάνω το μεσημέρι ωραία το ίδιο βράδυ απλά έφαγα πιο μαζεμένα.
Σου αναφέρω όλα αυτά τα παραδείγματα για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι καλύτερα ψυχολογικά και δεν νιώθω τόσο εξαρτημένη στη σκέψη του φαγητού. Γιατί πολύ απλά τρωω τα πάντα τροφές που είχα στερηθεί στα χρόνια της δίαιτας και μετα στην εποχή της ανορεξίας και βλέπω ότι δεν επέρχεται καμιά καταστροφή όπου καταστροφή να ξυπνήσω 3 κιλά πιο παχιά όπως φαντασιωνόμουν στο παρελθόν. 
Θέλω να σου πω δηλαδή ότι έχω θέσει κάποια όρια και προσπαθώ να μην ξεφεύγω από αυτά. 
Θα μουν η μεγαλύτερη ψεύτρα αν σου έλεγα ότι είναι εύκολο. 
Είναι στιγμές που θολώνει το μάτι μου. Να σου λέω πριν λίγο γουρούνιασα μια κουταλιά ταχίνι πήγα να φάω και έφαγα 4-5. Είχα χορτάσει και καλύψει τη γεύση μου με την μία κουταλιά αλλά δε σταμάτησα συνέχισα γιατί είναι αυτό που γράφεις και εσυ πιο πάνω μου βγαίνει η αντίδραση από την στέρηση αλλά είναι στην τελική λάθος αντιμετώπιση. Εκείνη την ώρα σκέφτηκα έλα μωρέ Μαρία να παχύνεις δε θες τι έγινε? 
Και όμως έγινε γιατί φυσικά και δε θα πάρω 5 κιλά με λίγο ταχίνι αλλά το θέμα είναι πως θα πάρεις τα κιλά. Εκεί είναι το μυστικό. Έχοντας δει και τις δύο όψεις του νομίσματος σου λέω με βεβαιότητα ότι είναι πολύ πιο επίπονο και δύσκολο να βάλεις κιλά παρά να χάσεις. Οι κίνδυνοι είναι πολύ περισσότεροι όταν θες να αυξήσεις το βάρος. Αν παρασυρθείς και αφεθείς θα δεις μεν αποτέλεσμα αλλά πολύ γρήγορα και με λανθασμένο τρόπο.

Ροζούλα μου για άλλη μια φορα να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη για το λογίδριο μου άρχισα πάλι τα φιλοσοφικά μου ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγείς και σε καμία περιπτωση δε θέλω να στο παίξω δασκάλα η ψυχολόγος. Αυτό που θέλω να σου περάσω μέσα από τα κείμενα μου είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να σε καταβάλλει η συνεχόμενη αύξηση του βάρους σου και ότι πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να βάλεις μια τελεία. Δοκίμασε τις αντοχές σου, για μια βδομάδα ή για λιγότερο για 3 μέρες κάνε το εξής πείραμα. Ζυγίσου ή έχε ως μέτρο κάποιο ρούχο ή μην το κάνεις καθόλου αν νομίζεις ότι θα σε αγχώσει προσπάθησε όμως αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα να ακολουθήσεις ένα συγκεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο. Ξεκίνα με ένα καλό πρωινό και για μεσημέρι φρόντισε να μαγειρέψεις μόνο την ποσότητα που σου χρειάζεται. Μην αφήνεις δηλαδή έξτρα φαγητό που να μπορείς να το φας ανά πάσα στιγμή. Φρόντισε για τα απολύτως απαραίτητα. Το βράδυ προσπάθησε να φας όσο το δυνατόν νωρίτερα. 
Θα περάσεις δύσκολα στην αρχή, θα πεινάσεις, θα θες να χτυπήσεις το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο στο λέω από εμπειρία αλλά εδώ είναι που πρέπει να βρεις τα πατήματα και τις αντοχές. 
Το καταλαβαίνω κούκλα μου ότι είσαι εξαντλημένη. Αισθάνομαι το ίδιο κουρασμένη με σένα στο λέω ειλικρινα. Κουράστηκα να παλεύω καθημερινά όμως τελικά τι είναι πιο κουραστικό να καταπιεστώ για μερικούς μήνες μέχρι να "γιατρευτώ" ή να περάσω το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου όντας άρρωστη ψυχικά και σωματικά;
Ναι μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να συμβιβαστώ με την νέα εικόνα μου αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα μπορέσω να συγκρατιέμαι μια ζωή και να απομυθοπόιήσω το φαγητό, μάλλον είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να έχουμε μονίμως θέμα απλα για μένα πλέον θα είναι μια μικρή νίκη να ξυπνάω και να μην μου ορίζει τη ζωή στο βαθμό που το έκανε κάποτε. 





> Ίσως θα έπρεπε όλα αυτά να τα κάνω με την υποστήριξη ενος ειδικού γιατί είναι όντως πολύ ψυχοφθόρο.Κάνεις πολύ καλά που τα βάζεις σιγα σιγα τα κιλά , εμένα αυτό ήταν το λάθος μου , οτι τα πήρα άτσαλα και δν μου έδωσα τον χρόνο να συνειδητοποιώ τις αλλαγες


Να σου πω το χα σκεφτεί να πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά στην περίπτωση μου νομίζω ότι δε θα έβγαζα κάτι. Αν μάλιστα δεν πέσεις και σε καλό ψυχολόγο κοντευεις να αποτρελαθείς εγώ αυτό που ήθελα ήταν να αποκαταστήσω τη σχέση μου με το φαί ως ένα βαθμό και σε αυτό μου έφτασε η βοήθεια της διαιτολόγου. Δεν ξέρω ίσως ήμουν από τις "εύκολες" περιπτώσεις που όταν είπα τέρμα ήταν και τέρμα. Τα υπόλοιπα τώρα κολλήματα μου και ψυχολογικές μου αναζητήσεις και πάλι πρέπει να τις λύσω μόνη μου. 
Τώρα στο δεύτερο σκέλος είπες νομίζω τη μαγική λέξη. Αυτό νομίζω ότι με σώνει εμένα. Βάζοντας σταδιακά τα κιλά κερδίζω χρόνο. Μου δίνω το χρόνο να βλέπω με καλό μάτι τις όποιες αλλαγές και να μην πανικοβάλλομαι. Προσπάθεια να πάρω κιλά είχα κάνει και παλιά. Αποτέλεσμα. 6 κιλά σε 9 μέρες!!!! Φρίκη και ξαναμανα δίαιτα και μετά φαύλος κύκλος. 





> μηδενική άσκηση γιατί το εντατικό περπάτημα ωρών το έχω συνδιάσει με την μανία μου για να μην πάρω γραμμάριο και μου βγήκε μια απάθεια και σε αυτόν τον τομέα και γενικότερα


Στην αρχή έβλεπα το γυμναστήριο ως έναν τρόπο περα του να δυναμώσω μυικά για να μην παχαίνω. Ένα ακόμα λάθος. 
Τους τελευταίους μήνες συνειδητοποιώ την πραγματική βοήθεια που μου προσφέρει. Τον πρώτο καιρό ξεπατωνόμουνα. Εκανα 150 ώρες αερόβια για να
κάψω το λίπος (ποιο λίπος τρομάρα να μου ρθει) και άλλες τόσες βάρη και σαχλαμάρες. Και φυσικά αποτέλεσμα μηδέν. Γύρναγα σπίτι έτρωγα το σύμπαν και μετά το έραβα και να μην μιλήσω για το αισθητικό του πράγματος. 
Λάθος πολύ λάθος. Το γυμναστήριο αυτή τη στιγμή μου προσφέρει ευεξία. Πάω εκεί και αγχώνομαι μόνο πως να κάνω καλύτερα την άσκηση περνάει η ώρα και δεν το καταλαβαίνω εγώ που βαριόμουν να σηκώσω και δάχτυλο. Έμαθα να γυμνάζομαι και σωστά προκειμένου να χτυπήσω στη ρίζα το πρόβλημα (μυική ενδυνάμωση και αύξηση μυικής μαζας) και έπαψα να σκέφτομαι πόσες θερμίδες θα χάσω
Αν σου φαίνεται δύσκολο να ακολουθήσεις ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστηριου γράψου σε ένα ομαδικό πρόγραμμα ή σε χορό ή προσπάθησε να περπατάς μισή ώρα την ημέρα. Μικρά βήματα στην αρχή αλλά που σίγουρα το΄νώνουν τον μεταβολισμό πράγμα που έχουμε ανάγκη. Και επουδενί η αμέσως επόμενη αντίδραση σου να ναι ε τώρα γυμνάστηκα ας πετάξω την προσπάθεια στον κάδο των αχρήστων και ας φάω. Πεινάς; Φάε μισό γιαούρτι, ένα μήλο ή πιες ενα χυμό. 

Για μία ακόμα φορά θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη και από σένα και από τα υπόλοιπα μέλη για την φλυαρία μου. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι με το παραπάνω κείμενο μου δε θέλω να το παίξω φωτεινή παντογνώστης. Αν ήταν έτσι θα χα γλιτώσει από πολλά. 
Και το δικό μου μυαλό με προδίδει όμως θέλω να σου δείξω ότι εγώ δεν είμαι πιο δυνατή από σένα. Κάνω τις ίδιες και χειρότερες αρνητικές σκέψεις, πολλές φορές με πιάνει μια απέχθεια για όλους και για όλα αλλά πρέπει να παλέψω. 
Μακάρι σε ένα μήνα ή έχοντας φτάσει πλέον στα 54 κιλά να σου λέω τα ίδια και να μη με έχει πιάσει το συναίσθημα του πανικού αυτή τη στιγμή όμως αποφάσισα να μου δώσω μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία και δεύτερες ευκαιρίες δεν ξανάρχονται πολλές φορές. Μπορεί at the end of the day να μαι και πάλι μόνη μου αλλά τουλάχιστον θα μαι εγώ καλά και ας μην έχω κάποιον να μου κρατάει το χέρι. Μια ζωή ζω υποβασταζόμενη σε δεκανίκια όσο και αν καμιά φορά δε θέλω να το παραδεχτώ και το παιζω ανεξάρτητη τουλάχιστον ελπίζω μια μέρα όχι μακρινή να ξυπνήσω και να ξεκινήσω τη μέρα στηριζόμενη στις δικές μου δυνάμεις όποιες και αν είναι αυτές.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε ή μάλλον με διαβάσατε. 
Καμιά φορά αναρωτιεμαι γιατί σας τα γράφω όλα αυτά. Είναι σκέψεις που δεν τις έχω μοιραστεί με αλλους και στην αρχή ήμουν πολύ διστακτική με αυτό το φόρουμ όμως τελικά με βοήθησε πιο πολύ από ότι περιμενα. Τα μάτια μου είδαν και διάβασαν πολλά και δε θέλω να ξαναβρεθώ στον ίδιο δρόμο. 
Ροζούλα μου στο ξαναλέω και εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις. Χρειάζεται χρόνος και αληθινή παλη κάποιες πληγές ενδεχομένως δε θα κλείσουν ποτέ αλλά το τέλος της διαδρομής είναι σίγουρα πιο συναρπαστικό.

----------


## POZ

[/quote]Μη μπαινεις σε αυτο το τριπ της συγκρισης γιατι αυτοι που εχουν υγιη σχεση με το φαγητο εχουν αλλα προβληματα σε αλλους τομεις.Επισης η ζωη με εχει μαθει οτι οι ανθρωποι που δειχνουν μια χαρα εξωτερικα επιτυχιμενοι η βολεμενη οπως λες δεν ειναι ετσι απλως πρεπει να βγουνε καπως κ αυτοι προς τα εξω κ υιοθετουνε μια εικονα.Εσυ τους βλεπεις ετσι αλλα πιστεψε με οταν πραγματικα γνωρισα ατομα κ μιλησα μαζι τους καταλαβα οτι πολλες φορες καποιος για να πορευτει στη ζωη -κ καλα κανει αν τον βολευει- επιλεγει να δειχνει μια εικονα προς τα εξω που δεν περιλαμβανει κ τα προβληματα.Κανενας ουρανος δεν ειναι ανεφελος.Τωρα για σενα.Τι μπορεις να κανεις για να αισθανθεις καλα κ χωρις αγχος αυτες τις μερες; [/quote]

λέσινκγκ μου τώρα το είδα..Το ξέρω οτι τίποτα δν είναι όπως φαίνεται άλλωστε κ εγώ το ίδιο κάνω..όσο πιο χάλια είμαι τόσο πιο πολύ κάνω τον καραγκιόζη και γελάω, μπας και ξορκίσω τη μιζέρια έστω και προσωρινά,αλλά τουλάχιστον το προτιμώ απο αυτούς που θεωρούν οτι όλοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ακούνε την γκρίνια τους και να ασχολούνται ΜΟΝΟ μαζί τους.(έχω μια φίλη τέτοια που αν δν πιώ 3-4 ποτά δν την αντέχω με τιποτα)Τώρα για εμένα..πολλά που δν γίνονται με συγκεκριμένη συνταγή δυστυχώς..οπότε το μόνο που θα με βοηθούσε κάπως είναι να απομονωθώ λιγάκι γιατί η κοινωνικοποιησή μου τον τελευταίο καιρό άγγιξε τα όρια της ανάλωσης και όχι της διασκέδασης..!

----------


## POZ

Μαρία μου να γράφεις όσο θέλεις, άσε τις συγνώμες τώρα!Εκτός του ότι εδω μέσα γράφουμε σκέψεις που δν μπορούμε να μοιραστούμε παραέξω στον κύκλο μας , μου κάνει και καλό να σε διαβάζω, με ηρεμέις και νιώθω οτι δν είμαι και τόσο μόνη σε αυτή την ανηφόρα..(μεταφορικά και κυριολεκτικα:rolleyes:).Αυτό με το να τρώω ότι θελήσω αλλά με μέτρο πάλι το έκανα και ακόμα το κάνω δηλαδή τις μέρες που δν κάνω υπερφαγικά, δν υπάρχει πλεον τονοσαλάτα και αγγούρια , αν θελήσω να φάω κάτι ..δαγκώνω!Το θέμα είναι οτι στην αρχή το απολάμβανα και ημουν πολύ ανακουφισμένη και ήρεμη που ενώ απολάμβανα την τυροπιτούλα μου το πρωι (και όχι το γιαούρτι 0%), δν πάχαινα και ήμουν μια χαρά!Αλλά γρήγορα το βαρέθηκα και αυτό και ήθελα πάλι να φάω ώσπου να πεθάνω, έχοντας βέβαια την εύκολη λύση του εμετού(καταραμένη η ώρα που τον ανακάλυψα).Βέβαια αυτό που σου περιγράφω είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό κ όχι σωματικό, οπότε εκεί κ αν έχω πρόβλημα!Είναι και η κωλοπερίοδος που δν με βοηθάει ώστε να πω οκ , τώρα μέτρο και συντήρηση και με πιάνουν τα σπαστικά μου και σκέφτομαι αυτό ακριβώς που είπες "έλα μωρέ, μην αρχίζεις πάλι τα ανορεξικά σου" με τη διαφορά οτι φρένο δν έχω καταφέρει να βάλω ποτέ πριν σκάω στο φαί.Το μεγαλύτερο λάθος που κάνω εγώ είναι οτι ορίζω εκ των προτέρων μια μέρα ελέυθερη..μα τι ελέυθερη?Είναι σαν να πεις στον αλκοολικό, σήμερα μπορέις να πιείς αλλά με μέτρο..γίνεται?Δεν γίνεται!Ετσι την πατάω και μετά τα κάνω σκατά.Και επειδή η ψυχολογία μου δν είναι και πολύ καλά , λέω πάντα το ίδιο.."κατεστρεψέ τα όλα, ούτως ή άλλως πιο πάτο δν γίνεται να πιάσεις..".Αλλά είναι αυτό που λες..αν δν γίνει η αρχή και αν δν επιμέινουμε λίγι πώς θα δούμε αποτελέσματα στο μέλλον?Μαγικά δν γίνονται το έχω καρατσεκάρει!Τουλάχιστον παρατηρώ και σε εμένα και σε εσένα οτι δν υπάρχει η παραμικρή διάθεση να επιστρεψουμε στην ανορεξία και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό, βλέπω ας πούμε οτι όλη την ώρα τρώγομαι με τα κιλά και το σώμα μου αλλά με τρομοκρατεί ακόμα πιο πολύ να ξαναγίνω εκείνο το αρρωστιάρικο πράγμα..Είδα πρόσφατα κάτι φωτό απτο Πάσχα που πέρασε και έκλαιγα με λυγμούς 2 ώρες..καλά ρε γαμώτο ΔΕΝ έβλεπα πώς είμαι?ΔΕΝ καταλάβαινα?Ακόμα δν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τιμωρούσα έτσι τον εαυτό μου και τον τιμωρώ ακόμα βέβαια..Τα κιλα εφόσον τα βάζεις με υγιεινές τροφές επι το πλείστον μη τα φοβάσαι.Και κάνεις και γυμναστική οπότε μια χαρά, εγώ και έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα αν ήμουν πιο σφιχτή και τα είχα πάρει τα κιλά λίγο πιο σταδιακά θα με άντεχα:smirk:Αλήθεια τώρα εσύ μετράς θερμίδες ή απλά ένα πλάνο απο την διαιτολόγο?Και αν μετράς θερμίδες περίπου στις πόσες είσαι καθημερινά?Εγώ όταν καταφέρνω να τηρήσω πρόγραμμα υπολογίζω για συντήρηση γύρω στις 1.600 τη μέρα, χωρίς καθόλου γυμναστική..

----------


## mariafc

Όχι θερμίδες δεν μετράω. Στην πραγματικότητα ποτέ δε μέτραγα. Διπάβαζα μόνο θερμιδομετρητές αλλά κατάληγα να τρελαινόμουν γιατί δε μπορύσα να συντονιστώ με τις ποσότητες που έτρωγα εγώ και τις ποσότητες που έγραφε το βιβλίο. 
Για την ψυχική μου υγεία λοπόν γιοκ θερμίδες. Απλά αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το τωρινό μου διαιτολόγιο είναι περίπου 1700-1800 θερμίδες. Αρχικά ξεκίνησα με 1200 και σιγά σιγά τις ανεβάσαμε. Υποθέτω ότι ναι 1600 θερμίδες για συντήρηση είναι μια χαρά. 
Βασικά τώρα το διαιτολόγιο μου έγινε πιο γενικό και αυτό που κοιτάω είναι να προσέχω τις ποσότητες. Μου χει δώσει διάφορους συνδυασμούς (πχ κρεας με λαχανικά, η λαχανικά μαγειρεμένα) και πόση ποσότητα είναι σωστή και αυτό προσπαθώ να τηρώ με μικρές αποκλίσεις κάθε φορά.

Όσο γι αυτό που γράφεις για επιστροφή στην ανορεξία ναι φιλενάδα επουδενί δε σκέφτομαι να γυρίσω στα παλιά. Τώρα που βλέπω ψύχραιμα κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να καταλάβω πως στο διάολο επεσα εγώ σε αυτή τη λούμπα. Πραγματικά χαράς στο κουράγιο μου που καθόμουν και ψωμολύσσαγα μέρες ολόκληρες. 
Τώρα ειλικρινά σου μιλαω ενώ κάποιες φορές με πιάνουν τα ψυχολογικά μου και το άγχος μου δε σκέφτηκα ούτε μια φορά α να τώρα δε θα φάω. Ούτε μου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι θα περάσει μια μέρα τι λέω μέρα ώρες που θα κάτσω να μείνω νηστική για να ικανοποιήσω τη ματαιοδοξία μου. 
Που να δεις δικές μου φωτογραφίες. Έκτρωμα. Αρρωστη σαν ναρκομανής και χειρότερα. Το μάτι είχε μπει μέσα καλέ αλλά το χειρότερο είναι οτι εγώ δεν το έβλεπα ή μάλλον υπήρχαν στιγμές που το έβλεπα αλλά δεν ενδιαφερόμουν να το αλλάξω. 

Το καλό με μένα ήταν ότι δε γνώρισα και το άλλο άκρο. Ποτέ δε μου κοψε να πάω να κάνω εμετό ούτε επέδειξα ποτέ στη ζωή μου υπερφαγικές τάσεις μόνο κάποια διατροφικά ξεσπάσματα περιορισμένης βέβαια έντασης. 
Εσύ είχες να παλέψεις και με τα δύο και είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να αντιμετωπίζεις περισσότερες δυσκολίες και να μην μπορείς να βρεις τις ισορροπίες σου όμως δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο και στο λέω εγγυημένα θα βοηθήσει πολύ την ψυχολογία σου. Εμένα με ανεβάζει κάθε μέρα. Βλέπω ότι κάνω μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια προς το σωστό δρόμο αυτή τη φορά και αυτό με γεμίζει. Δεν τα χω λύσει όλα μου τα προβλήματα έχω θέματα πολλά σε άλλους τομείς αλλά μετά από καιρό πέφτω και κοιμάμαι και έχω τη συνείδηση μου καθαρή. 

Α και κάτι άλλο σχετικά με τη γυμναστική. Προσπαθώ να σου βρω εναλλακτικά πράγματα. Πχ κάνεις δουλειές του σπιτιού; Είναι και αυτή μια μέθοδος άσκησης

----------


## POZ

Πριν λίγο μιλούσα με τους δικούς μου στο τηλ. και μέσα σ όλα χαζογελούσαν οτι γέμισαν το σπίτι μελομακάρονα , κουραμπιέδες κτλ όπως και ΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ θέλω να μου φτιάξουν και χαχα χα , χου χου χου "έλα εσύ με το καλό να σε παχύνουμε!!!"(πολύ αποτυχημένο χιουμοράκι σε άνθρωπο με το δικό μου πρόβλημα αλλά τι να πώ...)Τέλος πάντων εκεί που πήγα να ηρεμήσω με έχει λούσει κρύος ιδρώτας για τη στιγμή που θα βρεθώ ανάμεσα σε τόσα γλυκά..σκέφτηκα μέχρι και να μην πάω καθόλου..Και σας ρωτώ!Έχετε σκέφτει πώς θα αντιμετωπίσετε το συγκεκεριμένο θέμα εσείς?Φοβάμαι-τρέμω οτι θα βρεθώ πάλι αγκαλιά με τη λεκάνη και δν μπορώ καθόλου πια.. Απο τη μια σκέφτομαι να τρώω τα πάντα με μέτρο πχ 1-2 μελομακάρονα τη μέρα, απο την άλλη φοβάμαι οτι δν θα μπορέσω να τηρήσω μέτρο και το 1-2 θα γίνουν ολόκληρη πιατέλα , οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να μην αγγίξω τίποτα κ όσο αντέξω..Θα μέινω και κοντά 15 μέρες και απο τώρα έχει χαλάσει η διαθεσή μου τρομέρα, γιατί θυμάμαι δυστυχώς πολύ καλά την κατάντια μου στις περσινές γιορτές..

----------


## mariafc

Φοβάμαι-τρέμω οτι θα βρεθώ πάλι αγκαλιά με τη λεκάνη και δν μπορώ καθόλου πια.. Απο τη μια σκέφτομαι να τρώω τα πάντα με μέτρο πχ 1-2 μελομακάρονα τη μέρα, απο την άλλη φοβάμαι οτι δν θα μπορέσω να τηρήσω μέτρο και το 1-2 θα γίνουν ολόκληρη πιατέλα , οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να μην αγγίξω τίποτα κ όσο αντέξω..Θα μέινω και κοντά 15 μέρες και απο τώρα έχει χαλάσει η διαθεσή μου τρομέρα, γιατί θυμάμαι δυστυχώς πολύ καλά την κατάντια μου στις περσινές γιορτές.. 

Αν και αυτά που θα σου γράψω είναι καθαρά θεωρητικά θα σου μεταφέρω κάποιες συμβουλές που μου έδωσε η διαιτολόγος μου γιατί και εγώ ένα άγχος το έχω. Να μην παρεκτραπώ βασικά όχι να μην παχύνω. Μετά τα περσινά Χριστούγεννα αφαγίας δε θέλω να περάσω στο άλλο άκρο.
Νομίζω την απάντηση την έδωσες μόνη σου. Μέτρο. Αυτό είναι το κλεδί το θέμα όμως είναι πως διατηρείς αυτό το μέτρο και ειδικά άτομα όπως εμείς με θεματάκια γύρω από το φαγητό. 
Το να μην αγγίξεις τίποτα δε θα στο συνιστούσα για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αργά ή γρήγορα η στέρηση και η καταπίεση θα σε οδηγήσει να φας όλη την πιατέλα. Προσπάθησε να περιοριστείς στο 1-2 την ημέρα. Φρόντισε να μην περνάς συχνά από το μέρος που τα χετε φυλαγμένα μην πάρεις δηλαδή μια πιατέλα στο δωμάτιο σου.
Επίσης διάλεγε τα μιρκότερα σε μέγεθος. 2- 3 την ημέρα μαζί με το καφεδάκι σου δε θα σε βλάψουν. Για παράδειγμα καθιέρωσε το για πρωινό και απογευματινό. Ενα μελομακαρονο με καφέ. 
Όσο αφορά τωρα το υπόλοιπο φαγητό. Εδώ θέλει τη μεγαλύτερη δύναμη. Καταρχήν θα πρέπει να κλείσεις τα αυτιά φιλενάδα. Μην αφήνεις τους άλλους να αποφασισουν για σένα τι θα φας. Εσύ θα φτιάξεις το πιάτο σου. 
Ξεκινώντας να φτιάχνεις το πιάτο σου ξεκίνα από τη σαλάτα. Έτσι μάνι μάνι καλύπτεις το μισό σου πιάτο σχεδόν. Για το υπόλοιπο κάνε μια επιλογή με βάση το γούστο σου. πχ λίγη γαλοπούλα και 1-2 ορεκτικά ή λίγο κρέας με πατάτες. 
Προσοχή μην κάνεις το λάθος και αν θες να πας το βράδυ κάπου μείνεις νηστική όλη την ημέρα. Φρόντισε το μεσημέρι να φας μια σαλατούλα ή γιαουρτάκι ώστε να μην έχεις έντονο το αίσθημα της πείνας. 
Αν πριν το φαγητό προσφέρουν ενα μελομακαρονο η κάποιο ποτό προτίμησε ένα ποτήρι νερό
Αν και την επόμενη μέρα εχεις τραπέζι επέλεξε να μη φας παλι το ίδιο με το χτεσινό. Πάρε ένα φιλέτο για παράδειγμα. 
Θα μου πεις τώρα τι σου λέω. Ούτε εγώ ξέρω αν θα τα τηρήσω το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα το προσπαθήσω. Εκτός του μέτρου το θέμα είναι να μην αφήνουμε τους άλλους να χαλάσουν τη διάθεση μας.

----------


## POZ

Αχχχ έτσι τσιμπάει η μάνα μου..λίγη γαλοπούλα κ μπόλικη σαλάτα..οι υπόλοιποι..ξεσκιζόμαστε!!Τα γλυκά κ τα ψωμιά φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ με το φαί δν έχω πρόβλημα, ειδικά τώρα που είμαι χορτάτη κ δν στερούμαι, άσε που κρεατικά τρώω ούτως ή άλλως με το ζόρι.Αλλά το σπίτι αυτές τις μέρες είναι γεμάτο πιατέλες με γλυκά και ειδικά μελομακάρονα -δίπλες κάθε χρόνο τα τσακίζω κυρίως εγώ..!Και φοβάμαι παρα πολύ τις μέρες που θα είμαι μόνη μου κ θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να κάνω βουλιμικό, γιατί με κόσμο στο σπίτι δν το ρισκάρω με τίποτα.Θ προσπαθήσω να τρώω όπως λες Μαράκι , μικρή ποσότητα κάθε μέρα κ ας αφήσω Χριστούγεννα -Πρωτοχρονιά πιο ελέυθερα και ότι γίνει..Τώρα ας πουμε που γραφω επειδή είμαι υπερχορτάτη σκέφτομαι μελομακάρονα κ δν μου κάνει καθόλου αίσθηση, αλλά ας μη υποτιμώ το τέρας της βουλιμίας γιατί όποτε το έκανα , επέστρεψε ισχυρότερο..

----------


## alexandrita

Αχ Ροζ κι εγω συνεχεια συτο σκεφτομαι.ειδικα πως θα αντισταθω στα μελομακαρονα... και μετα συνειδητοποιησα οτι παντα το παρακανα στο φαγητο τις γιορτες,οπως ολος ο κοσμος... και αποφασισα οτι δε χρειαζεται να αγχωνομαι... και 5 μελομακαρονα να θελησω να φαω,θα το κανω,χωρις τυψεις και χωρις αγχος...οπως παλια...ε δε μπορει,καποια στιγμη θα σκασω και θα σταματησω.τον εμετο θελω να αποφυγω και ο,τι αυτος συνεπαγεται....

κι εσυ λοιπον,αφου καθε χρονο τα τσακιζες,δε χρειαζεται να νιωθεις τυψεις,δεν κανεις διαιτα.το θεμα ομως ειναι να φας τη στιγμη που θελεις να τα φας και να σταματησεις οταν πρεπει,οχι να συνεχιζεις εχοντας στο μυαλο σου την προοπτικη να τα κανεις εμετο...

----------


## POZ

Λοιπόν αυτό είναι το μυστικό όντως.Να μην σκεφτόμαστε οτι κάνουμε δίαιτα κ οτι κάτι είναι απαγορευμένο.Τώρα την τελευτ. φορά που πήγα , ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένη ψυχολογικά και σκεφτόμουν οτι θα τρώω ότι γουστάρω και τέλος.Και σε πληροφορώ οτι παρότι υπήρχαν γύρω μου τα δεκαπλάσια φαγητά απότι έχω σπίτι μου , δν τα έβλεπα καν.Βέβαια τώρα θα έχουμε κ άφθονο αλκοόλ και ξενύχτια κ απρόοπτους πειρασμούς και θα μείνω πολύ καιρό αλλά ας κάνω συντήρηση έστω ...Εσένα Αλεξανδρίτα που είναι πιο ενημερωμένοι οι δικοί σου πάνω στο τι αντιμετωπίζεις θα είναι καλύτερα θα δεις..Εμένα η μάνα μου έχει πάρει απο τώρα τα υλικά να μου φτιάξει τα αγαπημένα μου φαγητά να με περιμένουν:dork: και με ενημέρωσε οτι έφτιαξε και παραπάνω μελομακάρονα τραγανά ειδικά για εμένα που μου αρέσουν έτσι κ δίπλες που τις τρώω μονο εγώ , παρότι χτυπήθηκα να μην φτιάξει τίποτα!!!!!...και το να με βλέπουν με πρησμένη την κοιλιά κ χαλασμένη διάθεση το θεωρούν περιποίηση γιατι "εκεί στην Αθήνα δν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τρως σπιτικό φαγάκι!".Α ρε Ελλάδα!!

----------


## alexandrita

Μακαρι να ηταν ετσι,κι εγω αυτο περιμενα Ροζ αλλα τελικα η ελληνιδα μανα δεν αλλαζει... δυστυχως,δεν εχει βαλει μυαλο και πρεπει συνεχεια να της υπενθυμιζω πως εχει η κατασταση και πιστεψε με δε μου ειναι καθολου ευκολο γιατι γενικα δε συζηταμε καθολου αυτο το θεμα.Ισως και να θελουν να πιστευουν οτι αυτο ηταν ενα μεμονωμενο περιστατικο.

----------


## POZ

Πιστεύω οτι εθελοτυφλούν γιατί κακά τα ψέματα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχτείς οτι το παιδί σου περνάει κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά άνθρωποι που δν είναι κ ενημερωμένοι πάνω στο θέμα(και γιατί να είναι άλλωστε).Κ εγώ που έχω μιλήσει άπειρες ώρες με τη μάνα μου κ εμμέσως πλην σαφως της έχω περάσει το μήνυμα για την καταστασή μου , παριστάνει οτι δν τρέχει τίποτα κ δν επιμένω πια..Εντωμεταξύ για να τιμήσω κ το τόπικ, μόλις έφαγα 2 τεράστιες πιτες με απόλα, έτσι χωρίς να πεινάω επειδή μου καρφώθηκαν στο μυαλό κ φοβηθηκα πως αν το καταπιέσω θα κάνω αύριο βουλιμικό.Με τη μισή ήδη είχα χορτάσει αλλά συνέχισα κ τις κατέβασα αμάσητες για να μην τις βλέπω..

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> αλλά συνέχισα κ τις κατέβασα αμάσητες για να μην τις βλέπω..


χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!θεεικη δικαιολογια!!!!!!!

----------


## POZ

:P για να μάθουν να με προκαλούν!Τώρα θα κατεβάσω και μια cola να τις εξολοθρεύσει τελείως, προς γνώση και συμόρφωση των απανταχού πιτόγυρων που θα τολμήσουν να βρεθούν στον δρόμο μου μελλοντικά..:roll:

----------


## POZ

Κορίτσια απο χτες κρατιέμαι με νύχια κ με δόντια να μην κάνω μαλακία..και ντρέπομαι που το λέω αλλά ο κύριος παράγοντας που με συγκρατεί είναι τα λεφτά που σκέφτομαι οτι θα πετάξω κ δν μου περισσεύουν.Δεν είναι πείνα γιατί είμαι πολύ χορτασμένη είναι απλά η ΚΑΚΙΣΤΗ συνήθεια να τρώω ό,τι θέλω αποφεύγοντας τις επιπτώσεις κ είναι τόσο εύκολος δρόμος που φοβάμαι οτι θα πρέπει να παλέψω παρα πολύ καιρό ακόμα για να αποβάλλω αυτή την εξάρτηση.Γυρίζει συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου, χτες βράδυ πάλι στριφογύριζα 3 ώρες ώσπου να ηρεμήσω και να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι το περίπτερο, έκλαψα απτα νεύρα μου, κάπνισα ατέλειωτα τσιγάρα..στην κυριολεξία είναι ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΟ τελικά κ πολύ φοβάμαι οτι δν θα αντέξω για πολύ κ πάλι θα τα κάνω σκατά..

----------


## alexandrita

Τι θα ηθελες να κανεις τωρα?τι θα σε γεμιζε εσωτερικα ωστε να σε κρατησει μακρυα απο μια κριση βουλιμιας?

----------


## alexandrita

ελα αθηνα κεντρο κερναω καφε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## POZ

Αχχχ Αλεξανδρίτα μου δν μπορώ να βγω τώρα , έχω βάλει μπροστα γενική φασίνα γιατί αυριο φεύγω και επιπλεον έβαλα μάσκα σόλα τα μαλια για να μην μπορώ να βγω απτο σπίτι(τι άλλο θα σκεφτώ).Ούτε θυμάμαι τι με γεμίζει πια..να πέσω πάνω στον έρωτα της ζωής μου, να γυρίσει όλος ο κόσμος ανάποδα κ το στομάχι μου να δεθεί κόμπος..(κάτι σου είπα τώρα..!)Είχα έναν φίλο κάποτε που έκανε απεξάρτηση απο ηρωίνη και κάτι τέτοιες ώρες μου τον θυμίζω παρα πολύ..μιλάμε έτρεμαν τα χέρια μου απτη νευρικότητα.Ειναι που ΘΕΛΩ μια φορά την εβδ. να τρώω ελεύθερα και απο χτες που με έπιασε παλεύω να κρατηθώ γιατί αυριο στους δικούς μου θα ξεφύγω σίγουρα πολύ..Και μη νομίζεις οτι δν τρώω ..κρέπα φουλ γεμάτη έφαγα για μεσημέρι(ζήλεψα απτη Μαρία) κ έχω σκάσει αλλά το μυαλό μου έχει συνηθήσει στο άμετρο..

----------


## POZ

άστα να πάνε Ελένη..δν ξέρω αν καπνίζεις αλλά μια φορά το έχω ξαναπάθει αυτό παλιότερα που προσπάθησα μια φάση να κόψω το κάπνισμα(κ απέτυχα βέβαια).Είναι καθαρά εγκεφαλικό , θέλω να ελπίζω πως δυσκολεύομαι τόσο επειδή είναι αρχή και αν με πιέσω σιγα σιγά θα ξεσυνηθησω να ξεδίνω έτσι.Τώρα κ εγώ βέβαια μέσα στις γιορτές το πήρα απόφαση-μεγάλη εξυπνάδα:rolleyes: Πάω να σφουγγαρίσω να μη σκέφτομαι..

----------


## POZ

Ρε κορίτσια ξέρει καμία αν στις αυριανες απεργίες συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τα ταξί????Ολά τα Μέσα Μαζικης μεταφοράς λένε αλλά εννοούν ΚΑΙ τα ταξί, να τραβάω τα μαλιά μου??:dork::dork:

----------


## alexandrita

τα δημοσια μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας εννοουν... οποτε ταξι εχει κανονικα

----------


## POZ

Thanks!!βιάζομαι κ εγώ να φύγω να δω τι καταλάβω..!!!

----------


## loustam

Συμφορουμίτες και συμφορουμίτισσες!
Εύχομαι σε όλους τα καλύτερα με σωματική και ψυχική υγεία και με ανθρώπους δίπλα μας να μας αγαπάνε!
Πώς πάνε οι εορταστικοί πειρασμοί? 

Best wishes

----------


## alexandrita

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!!!
Προσωπικά ενέδωσα στους πειρασμούς αλλά αυτή τη φορά με μέτρο!!!πρωτοφανές...
Βοήθησε βέβαια και το γεγονός οτι η μάνα μου είχε κλειδώσει τα μελομακάρονα και μου έδινε όταν της ζητούσα,οπότε δεν ξέφυγα....

Εσύ loustam πώς τα πήγες?

----------


## dim95

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> άστα να πάνε Ελένη..δν ξέρω αν καπνίζεις αλλά μια φορά το έχω ξαναπάθει αυτό παλιότερα που προσπάθησα μια φάση να κόψω το κάπνισμα(κ απέτυχα βέβαια).Είναι καθαρά εγκεφαλικό , θέλω να ελπίζω πως δυσκολεύομαι τόσο επειδή είναι αρχή και αν με πιέσω σιγα σιγά θα ξεσυνηθησω να ξεδίνω έτσι.Τώρα κ εγώ βέβαια μέσα στις γιορτές το πήρα απόφαση-μεγάλη εξυπνάδα:rolleyes: Πάω να σφουγγαρίσω να μη σκέφτομαι..


γεια σας! εκοψες το τσιγαρο? & γω γμτ μου τη βαρεσε προχθες! βασικα μια βδομαδα το κοβω ταρχιζω & λεω να το κοψω να παει στο καλο...
σας διαβαζω απο το πρωι, κολλησα στο pc κ ξεχασα οτι θελω να καπνισω, κατι ειναι & αυτο!
καλη σας ημερα!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Χα χα χα τα κλείδωσε τελικά??? Μπράβο Αλεξανδρίτα για την εγκράτεια!!!


Τα κλείδωσε και μου έκρυψε το κλειδί!!!Δε νομίζω να υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος!!!!
Εφαγα 2 μελομακάρονα μεγάλα και 2 δίπλες το Σάββατο και 3 μελομακάρονα και 1 δίπλα την Κυριακή.Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ήθελα κι άλλα,αλλά ντρεπόμουν να ζητήσω οπότε έκανα την καρδιά μου πέτρα... Επίσης βοήθησε πολύ και το οτι δεν τα έβλεπα..

----------


## dim95

αχ εχω φαει τοσα μελομακαρονα που μου ερχεται εμετος οποτε τα σκεφτομαι :((((( bravo alexandritsa πραγματικα!!!

----------


## IRN

Γεια χαρα!

Είμαι καινούρια στο forum, η αλήθεια είναι άργησα να το πάρω απόφαση αν και διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό τις ιστορίες σας! Νομίζω.. θα βοηθούσε λίγη συμπαράσταση, γιατί είμαι μένω εντελώς μόνη μου και στην ουσία ανακυκλώνω τις ίδιες βουλιμικές συμπεριφορές κάθε μέρα χωρίς να μπορέσω να σταματήσω (υπερφαγία- εμετός 3 φορές την ημέρα)

Anyway... Σήμερα.. Μέρα 1η (Ελπίζω καλή αρχή..)

Πρωί: 1 μήλο + 1 σουδάκι + 1 μικρό κρίθινο παξιμάδι, καφέ με γάλα + ζαχαρίνη
Ενδιάμεσο: 1 πράσινο μήλο φιρίκι + 1 μανταρίνι, ελληνικό καφέ σκέτο
Μεσημέρι: μεγάλη πράσινη σαλάτα (μαρούλι, καρότο, αγγούρι, ντοματίνια + 1κ.σ. λάδι), 1/2 
μερίδα μπάμιες, 30 γρ. ανθότυρο, 1 μικρό κρίθινο παξιμάδι

Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής... νεώτερα το βράδυ..

ΥΓ.1 Οποιεσδήποτε παρατηρήσεις, σχόλια κλπ ευπρόσδεκτα, γιατί δεν πάω σε διαιτολόγο
ΥΓ. 2 Σκέφτομαι το βαριατρικό χειρουργείο (sleeve). Μπορεί να μου κάποιος τους κινδύνους? Μπορεί να είναι θανατηφόρο?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα IRN.. Πες μας λίγα για σένα . Ηλικία, βάρος, ύψος, πόσο καιρο πάσχεις από βουλιμικά επεισόδια.

----------


## IRN

Καλησπέρα

Μόλις έγραψα τι έφαγα.. την έκανα την μ...α

γιαούρτι0%, μεγάλο μπωλ ρυζάλευρο για μωρά, 1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης με 300γρ ζάχαρη σε όλα

τώρα .. αφόρητες τύψεις και .. μάλλον πάω για εμετό

Για τα στοιχεία μου: είμαι 33 χρονών με βάρος 66 κιλά και ύψος 1.63
Έπασχα από βουλιμία για περίπου 10 χρόνια αλλά στη συνέχεια το πήρα απόφαση και το αντιμετώπισα οπότε έπεσα από τα 90 κιλά στα 53 (σε διάστημα 3 ετών) όπου και έμεινα 2 χρόνια (ασχολήθηκα με την ορειβασία). Το καλοκαίρι όμως πέθανε ένας άνθρωπος που αγαπούσα πολύ και τον Σεπτέμβριο που γύρισα από τις διακοπές δεν κατάφερνα με τίποτα να προσαρμοστώ και να αντέξω τη μοναξιά οπότε.. ξανακύλισα.. και τώρα πια έχω κόψει τον αθλητισμό γιατί είμαι καπνίστρια και με δυσκολεύουν τα κιλά.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνω αυτό στον εαυτό μου, δεν το πιστεύω ότι τα κατάφερα και τώρα κυλάω πάλι στα ίδια

Πραγματικά αισθάνομαι σαν πρεζάκι που ξανακύλησε..

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω

Καμια πρόταση?

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάντος σίγουρα το μανίκι (sleeve) δεν κάνει για σένα καλή μου. Εχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ τί σε οδειγεί σαυτά τα επεισόδια? Έχεις επισκευτεί ψυχολόγο?

----------


## IRN

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πάντος σίγουρα το μανίκι (sleeve) δεν κάνει για σένα καλή μου. Εχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ τί σε οδειγεί σαυτά τα επεισόδια? Έχεις επισκευτεί ψυχολόγο?


Ξέρω τι με οδηγεί.. αφενός η μοναξιά.. κυρίως αυτό, μένω πολλά χρόνια μόνη μου
Από την άλλη όταν ξανακύλησα τον Σεπτέμβριο, ζήτησα συμπαράσταση από την οικογένειά μου την οποία δεν πήρα οπότε ξαναήρθε στην επιφάνεια το πρόβλημα της δυσλειτουργικότητας της οικογένειας.

Μαλλον συνδέονται αυτά τα δύο

Παρακολουθούμε από ψυχίατρο τον τελευταίο 1 1/2 χρόνο, νοσηλευτηκα με απόπειρα πριν 1 μήνα και κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία 1 φορά την βδομάδα.
Όσο είμαι εκει είναι καλά. Αλλα όταν γυρνάω σπίτι είμαι πάλι μόνη μου και ξανακυλάω.

Μου είναι δύσκολο να ζω περιμένοντας την 1 φορά την εβδομάδα που θα παω για ψυχοθεραπεία και έχω αρχίσει να είμαι κακή και στη δουλειά μου

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις λίγο το πρόγραμμά σου? να εντάξεις κάπιες δραστηριότητες στην ζωή σου? ή να πάρεις ένα σκυλλάκι για συντροφιά? ξέρεις πόσα άτομα έχουν βοηθηθεί από την παρουσία ενώς σκύλου ή γάτου σπίτι τους?
θα το πέρνεις βόλτα, θα βγαίνεις έξω, θα αλλάξεις πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by IRN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πάντος σίγουρα το μανίκι (sleeve) δεν κάνει για σένα καλή μου. Εχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ τί σε οδειγεί σαυτά τα επεισόδια? Έχεις επισκευτεί ψυχολόγο?
> 
> 
> ...


εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο ομαδικης ψυχοθεραπειας? δε θα ηταν ευκαιρια και για κοινωνικοποιηση ισως?
μπορει ο ψυχιατρος ή καποιος ψυχολογος στην περιοχη σου να εχει υποψην καποια ομαδα.

με την ψυχοθεραπεια πώς τα πας? νιωθεις οτι εχει κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σου ο γιατρος? του μιλας ειλικρινα?
παρεμβαινει? πώς ειναι η μεθοδος?

----------


## IRN

Γεια χαρά

Καταρχην ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφέρον! Είναι τουλάχιστον συγκινητικό.. Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά πολύ

Ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία δοκίμασα το καλοκαίρι. Στην αρχή πήγαινε πολύ καλά. Μετα.. δεν ξέρω τι έγινε! Αισθάνομαι πολύ κοντα με τα μέλη της ομάδας μου απλώς μάλλον έκανα μια ¨αναπαράσταση" του ρόλου που είχα χρόνια στην οικογένεια: πάντα δυνατή, πάντα εκείνη που παίρνει αποφάσεις στην δύσκολη στιγμή, πάντα εκεί να σηκώσω και τους άλλους. Και μετά.. ξαφνικά μια μέρα.. ξεφούσκωσα!.. σαν να συρρικνώθηκα.. κουράστηκα να προσπαθώ, κουράστηκα να παλεύω και οι υπόλοιποι γύρω μου.. μάλλον δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν τώρα. Ξέρω ότι ενδιαφέρονται αλλά με αντιμετωπίζουν με μια αμηχανία.. Κι από την άλλη δεν θέλω να τις ρίξω τώρα που πήραν τα πάνω τους με τα δικά μου. Χαίρομαι πολύ για την προσπάθειά τους, δεν θέλω να τις ρίξω επειδή εγώω δεν θέλω να προσπαθήσω.

Ο ψυχίατρος.. δεν ξέρω. Παίρνω τα φάρμακα (και είναι πολλά) αλλά έθεσε ως προυπόθεση της θεραπείας να με υποστηρίξουν οι γονείς μου οι οποίοι δεν ήταν διατεθειμένοι να το κάνουν, μετά τους έβαλε σε ξεχωριστή θεραπεία ζεύγους και μετά.. ξαναέπαιξα το ρόλο του γονιου των γονιών μου! Το ξέρω ότι ακούγεται γελοίο σε αυτήν την ηλικία αλλά.. πληγώθηκα που δεν θέλουν να μου συμπαρασταθούν... Μου είπαν κάτι σαν ότι φταίω που τους συμπαραστάθηκαν στα δικά τους προβλήματα χωρίς να βάλω όρια και τώρα οφείλουν στους εαυτούς τους να κρατήσουν εκείνοι όρια για να μην ξανακυλήσουν. Νομίζω αυτό με χαλάει χειρότερα από όλα

Και μάλλον πρέπει να βρω καινούριο ψυχίατρο???

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!!!
> Προσωπικά ενέδωσα στους πειρασμούς αλλά αυτή τη φορά με μέτρο!!!πρωτοφανές...
> Βοήθησε βέβαια και το γεγονός οτι η μάνα μου είχε κλειδώσει τα μελομακάρονα και μου έδινε όταν της ζητούσα,οπότε δεν ξέφυγα....
> 
> Εσύ loustam πώς τα πήγες?


Λοιπόν...
Το εντυπωσιακό με εμένα είναι ότι όταν τρώνε όλοι οι άλλοι και υπάρχει υπερ-αφθονία σε φαγητά, χάνω την όρεξή μου για υπερφαγίες. Το κυριότερο όμως που συμβαίνει τις ημέρες αυτές είναι ότι περνάω περισσότερο χρόνο με ανθρώπους δικούς μου, οι μέρες έχουν ένα χρώμα, υπάρχει καλή διάθεση. κοινώς ξε-ρουτινιάζω. Και όλα αυτά μου αποσπούν παντελώς την προσοχή από το φαγητό και παύω να θέλω να απομονωθώ εγώ και το φαγητό μου. Το να περιβαλλόμαστε από αγαπημένους μας ανθρώπους είναι πολύτιμο. Διεκδικείστε όσο περισσότερο χρόνο μαζί τους. Αξίζει... :-)

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by IRN_
> Γεια χαρά
> 
> Καταρχην ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφέρον! Είναι τουλάχιστον συγκινητικό.. Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά πολύ
> 
> Ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία δοκίμασα το καλοκαίρι. Στην αρχή πήγαινε πολύ καλά. Μετα.. δεν ξέρω τι έγινε! Αισθάνομαι πολύ κοντα με τα μέλη της ομάδας μου απλώς μάλλον έκανα μια ¨αναπαράσταση" του ρόλου που είχα χρόνια στην οικογένεια: πάντα δυνατή, πάντα εκείνη που παίρνει αποφάσεις στην δύσκολη στιγμή, πάντα εκεί να σηκώσω και τους άλλους. Και μετά.. ξαφνικά μια μέρα.. ξεφούσκωσα!.. σαν να συρρικνώθηκα.. κουράστηκα να προσπαθώ, κουράστηκα να παλεύω και οι υπόλοιποι γύρω μου.. μάλλον δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν τώρα. Ξέρω ότι ενδιαφέρονται αλλά με αντιμετωπίζουν με μια αμηχανία.. Κι από την άλλη δεν θέλω να τις ρίξω τώρα που πήραν τα πάνω τους με τα δικά μου. Χαίρομαι πολύ για την προσπάθειά τους, δεν θέλω να τις ρίξω επειδή εγώω δεν θέλω να προσπαθήσω.


να ξεκινησω απο το τελος. δεν πιστευω καθολου οτι εσυ δε θελεις να προσπαθησεις, δε μου δινεις τετοια εντυπωση.
παντως αν και περνουσε ισως καπως ευχαριστα η ωρα στην ομαδικη, ετσι οπως την αντιμετωπισες, δεν ηταν καθολου θεραπευτικη, σωστα?
θελω να πω οτι οταν στη ζωη μας παιζουμε ενα ρολο καταπιεστικο που μας κατατρωει, το τελευταιο που πρεπει να κανουμε στην ψυχοθεραπεια, ειναι να παιζουμε ρολους.

Σκεψουτο λιγο. Μπορεις μια μερα να σηκωθεις και να πεις τελος! δε θα παιζω πια ρολο εκει, παω για να λεω αληθειες. ορθωσε αναστημα και πες κοριτσια σημερα θα πω αληθειες, δεν ειμαι ρομποτ, δεν ειμαι παντοδυναμη, δεν ειμαι απο ατσαλι και υποφερω και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.

Λεω, μια ιδεα........
απλα σκεψουτο. 




> _Originally posted by IRN_Ο ψυχίατρος.. δεν ξέρω. Παίρνω τα φάρμακα (και είναι πολλά) αλλά έθεσε ως προυπόθεση της θεραπείας να με υποστηρίξουν οι γονείς μου οι οποίοι δεν ήταν διατεθειμένοι να το κάνουν, μετά τους έβαλε σε ξεχωριστή θεραπεία ζεύγους και μετά.. ξαναέπαιξα το ρόλο του γονιου των γονιών μου! Το ξέρω ότι ακούγεται γελοίο σε αυτήν την ηλικία αλλά.. πληγώθηκα που δεν θέλουν να μου συμπαρασταθούν... Μου είπαν κάτι σαν ότι φταίω που τους συμπαραστάθηκαν στα δικά τους προβλήματα χωρίς να βάλω όρια και τώρα οφείλουν στους εαυτούς τους να κρατήσουν εκείνοι όρια για να μην ξανακυλήσουν. Νομίζω αυτό με χαλάει χειρότερα από όλα
> 
> Και μάλλον πρέπει να βρω καινούριο ψυχίατρο???


δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι "εθεσε ως προυποθεση" το οτιδηποτε...
δηλαδη δεν ξερει πώς να βοηθησει οποιον εχει μαλακες γονεις? (συγνωμη κιολας...)

Οπως νομιζουν αυτοι οτι οφειλουν στους εαυτους τους ο,τι οφειλουν, ετσι κι εσυ οφειλεις στον δικο σου αλλα τοσα και περισσοτερα. Και σταματα να περιμενεις απο τους αλλους, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ απο αυτους.

----------


## dim95

> _Originally posted by IRN_
> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Μόλις έγραψα τι έφαγα.. την έκανα την μ...α
> 
> γιαούρτι0%, μεγάλο μπωλ ρυζάλευρο για μωρά, 1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης με 300γρ ζάχαρη σε όλα
> 
> τώρα .. αφόρητες τύψεις και .. μάλλον πάω για εμετό
> 
> ...


μη γραφεις τι τρως δε θα σου βγει σε καλο τοτε! Αμα σε ριχνει & το κλιμα μη γραφεις καθολου. Πολλες φορες νομιζουμε οτι βοηθιομαστε αλλα μας χαντακωνει. Μην κανεις αυτο το λαθος!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by IRN_
> 
> Και μάλλον πρέπει να βρω καινούριο ψυχίατρο???


Καλημέρα.αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να σου πω αλλά δεν είχα το θάρρος και δεν ξέρω και αν μου αρμοζει να εκφρασω αποψη.Αλλα το οτι εκανες αποπειρα(ειδικα αν ειναι και η πρωτη) μετα απο 1 χρονο ψυχοθεραπειας ειναι πολυ αρνητικο δειγμα για τη δουλεια του.

----------


## IRN

Γεια σας!

Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση!
Όλους.. 
Τελικά είχατε δικιο για το forum. Είναι σαν να συναντάς φίλους εδώ
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## POZ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε όλους!!Ευχομαι να περνάτε ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ όπου κ αν βρίσκεστε!!Δεν έχω ιντερνετ εδω που είμαι κ τώρα κατάφερα να μπω στα κλεφτα για λίγο σε άλλο σπίτι..είδα έχετε ανοίξει πολύ ωραία θέματα!Είδα επίσης οτι οι περισσότερες τα καταφέρνετε μια χαρούλα αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες..(Αλεξανδρίτα μπράβο!)Ο δίκος μου απολογισμός είναι τραγικός κ δν προλαβαίνω να γράψω πολλά τώρα..1 εβδομάδα + 2 κιλά , ειδικά στο προσωπο φαίνεται έχω γίνει φούσκα.Απο το πρωι μέχρι το βράδυ τρώω, ευτυχώς όχι τόσο γλυκά αλλά παρα παρα πολύ φαί.Οι δικοί μου δν φαίνεται να έχουν την δυνατότητα να αντιληφθούν τι γίνεται κ ο καθένας μου κουβαλάει κάθε μέρα όλα τα σκατολοίδια που με ξετρελλαίνουν κ εγώ ..τα τρώω.Μέχρι τώρα μετράω και 2 εμετούς κ ελπίζω να μείνω εκεί.Χτες βγήκαμε για φαί κ όταν γύρισαμε η μανα μου μου είχε φτιάξει ΚΑΙ το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό..συνέχισα να τρώω και είχα τρελαθεί τόσο πολύ που ήμουν έτοιμη να κάνω εμετό μπροστά τους μπας κ καταλάβουν οτι έχω ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.Σήμερα αποτελείωσα το ταψί και με ρώτησε αν θέλω να μου φτιάξει αλλο ένα μιας κ μου άρεσε..βλέπουν οτι τρώω ασταμάτητα , βογγάω με φουσκωμένο στομάχι οτι έσκασα κ με ρωτάνε αν θέλω και φρούτο.Προχτες εδειξα κάτι μπισκότα στη μανα μου και τις λέω "άσε δν παίρνω γιατί αν αρχίσω δν σταματάω κ μετά πονάει το στομάχι μου" κ την επόμενη μου έφερε 3 πακέτα, άρχισα να ουρλιάζω κ μετά τα κατασπάραξα..Καταλαβαίνω οτι επειδή δν με βλέπουν συχνά πλεον αυτός είναι ο πιο ευκολος τρόπος να εκφράσουν την αγάπη τους αλλά πνίγομαι..Μετράω μέρες για να φύγω ..Το μόνο καλό σε σχέση με τις περσινές γιορτές είναι πως δν έχω τόσο άγχος με τα κιλά , εντάξει οτι είναι να γίνει ας γίνει , μετά θα ξαναμπώ σε πρόγραμμα(ελπίζω) και το καλύτερο το άφησα για το τέλος...χτες το πρωι είδα λίγο αίμα..!!!Όχι σοβαρα πράγματα αλλά πονούσα κιόλας κ νιώθω σιγά σιγά οτι ο οργανισμός μου προσπαθεί να συνέλθει!Βέβαια το βράδυ ως πανηλίθια πήγα κ έκανα εμετό αλλά δν θέλω να σκέφτομαι άλλο τα λάθη μου, ας δω με λιγη αισιοδοξία τα πράγματα μέρες που είναι!Τέλικα έγραψα πολλά κ είχα ανάγκη να πω ακόμη περισσότερα..δυστυχώς δν μπορώ να το κρατήσω άλλο ανοιχτό γιατί φοβάμαι μη με πάρουν χαμπάρι.Θα περιμένω νέα σας κ εύχομαι να είστε όλες καλά!!

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
ΡΟΖ μου πολύ χάρηκα που διάβασα νέα σου. Δυστυχώς, η συγκατοίκηση με τους γονείς, από ένα σημείο και μετά αρχίζει και γίνεται δοκιμασία αντί για ευχαρίστηση. Παρόλα αυτά, ακόμα και η δοκιμασία μπορεί να τελειώσει με αίσθημα ικανοποίησης και θριάμβου. Θα σου πρότεινα να εκμεταλλευτείς το διάστημα που βρίσκεσαι καθημερινά με τους δικούς σου και να το μετατρέψεις υπέρ σου, και όχι κατά σου. Εγώ κάποια στιγμή ζήτησα από την μητέρα μου να πιούμε ένα καφεδάκι και να τα πούμε. Της είπα πράγματα που είχα σκεφτεί να της πω, και άλλα που βγήκαν στην πορεία μέσα από την συζήτηση. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι μετά από αυτήν την εξομολόγηση - συζήτηση - παράπονο, είναι πλέον σύμμαχός μου στον αγώνα αυτό. Δεν με πιέζει σε θέματα φαγητού, με ρωτάει που και που διακριτικά, μπορώ να ξεσπάσω πάνω της σε μία δύσκολη φάση. Το σημαντικότερο όμως είναι ότι πλέον, μετά από πολύ καιρό, όταν είμαι στο πατρικό μου, νιώθω και πάλι αυτήν την οικογενειακή θαλπωρή που ένιωθα πιτσιρίκι, και όχι την ένταση, την καταπίεση και τον θυμό που ένιωθα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ίσως αν μιλήσεις με ειλικρίνεια με την μητέρα σου, να μπορέσεις να νιώσεις ηρεμία και γαλήνη τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες που έχεις να περάσεις μαζί τους. Εσύ ξέρεις... :)

Καλή χρονιά εύχομαι να έχουμε όλοι!!!

----------


## loustam

Και για να θυμόμαστε πόσο σημαντικό είναι να προστατεύουμε και να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας...

http://www.cosmo.gr/News/France/303242.html

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> και το καλύτερο το άφησα για το τέλος...χτες το πρωι είδα λίγο αίμα..!!!Όχι σοβαρα πράγματα αλλά πονούσα κιόλας κ νιώθω σιγά σιγά οτι ο οργανισμός μου προσπαθεί να συνέλθει!


τι ευχαριστα νεα!!!!!!!!!μπορει να ειναι ωορρηξια???δλδ μπορει σε 2 εβδομαδες να εχεις περιοδο?????????

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Οι δικοί μου δν φαίνεται να έχουν την δυνατότητα να αντιληφθούν τι γίνεται κ ο καθένας μου κουβαλάει κάθε μέρα όλα τα σκατολοίδια που με ξετρελλαίνουν κ εγώ ..τα τρώω.Μέχρι τώρα μετράω και 2 εμετούς κ ελπίζω να μείνω εκεί.Χτες βγήκαμε για φαί κ όταν γύρισαμε η μανα μου μου είχε φτιάξει ΚΑΙ το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό..συνέχισα να τρώω και είχα τρελαθεί τόσο πολύ που ήμουν έτοιμη να κάνω εμετό μπροστά τους μπας κ καταλάβουν οτι έχω ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.


υπαρχει και χειροτερο σεναριο ροζουλα!
για φαντασου να σε επριζε να αδυνατισεις

αντε περιμενουμε νεα σου αναλυτικα

----------


## loustam

Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να έχουμε όλοι μία πολύ πολύ πολύ καλή χρονιά. Με περισσότερη όρεξη για ΖΩΗ και λιγότερη όρεξη για φαΐ... Με σωματική και ψυχική υγεία, με πολλή αγάπη και ... να περνάμε πάντα καλά! Ευκαιρία να βάλουμε στόχους για τις επόμενες 365 μέρες της ζωής μας... 

Να περνάτε πάντα υπέροχα, όπου και με όποιους βρίσκεστε...

----------


## mariafc

Loustam ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές. Εύχομαι το 2011 να ναι απαρχή νέων ξεκινημάτων για όλες μας. 
Τι κάνουν τα κορίτσια μου πως τα πήγαμε;
Εγώ όμορφα. Μετά τις περισνές εφιαλτικές γιορτές αφαγίας φέτος πραγματικά του έδωσα και κατάλαβε και συνεχίζω να του δίνω. ΜΟυ χει ανοίξει φοβερά η όρεξη.
Εντάξει δε μπορώ να πω σχετικά έχω κρατήσει το μέτρο είμαι ευχαριστημένη. Μόνο χτες με το άτιμο το αρνάκι τα βρήκα λίγο σκούρα που θελα να το καταβροχθίσω ολόκληρο αλλά την πάλεψα. 
Ροζούλα μου όμως τι νέα είναι αυτά που διαβάζω. Να ανόίξουμε σαμπάνιες? Ήρθε επιτέλους η περίοδος;

----------


## ninach_ed

Καλημέρα! Θα ήθελα να σας γράψω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου πάνω στο θέμα. Ήμουν και γω βουλιμική γι' αρκετο καιρό. Θυμάμαι πάρα πολλές φορές να τρώω απεριόριστες ποσότητες και μετά να κλειδώνομαι στην τουαλέτα και να κάνω τη γνωστή διαδικασία...σκεφτόμενη ότι έτσι δεν θα αποθηκεύσω τις θερμίδες. Μετά ακολουθούσε ένα αίσθημα εφορίας και μετά οι τύψεις και τα γιατί. Προσπαθούσα χρόνια να το κόψω αλλά πάντα ένα γλυκό βρισκόταν μπροστά μου, έλεγα θα φάω ένα, το ένα γινόταν δύο, ακολουθούσε όλο το μπολ και μετά τρέχοντας στην τουαλέτα. Έκοψα τα βουλιμικά επισόδεια πριν 10 χρόνια. Το 2001. Από τότε μαχαίρι. Θα μου πείτε τι συντέλεσε σε αυτό. Ένα πρωί που καθόμουν σπίτι έβλεπα Μενεγάκη και έπεσε το αυτί μου στο ότι θα είχαν συζήτηση για τη βουλιμία και τις συνέπειες της κρυφής αυτής ασθένειας. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε περίμενα να ακούσω γιατί το θέμα με ενδιέφερε. Στη συνέχεια εμφανίστηκε ένας γιατρός ο οποίος ήταν ειδικός πάνω στο θέμα και έλεγε ότι είναι μια κρυφή ασθένεια και συνήθως καταλαβαίνουν ότι τα κοριτσάκια που φτάνουν στο ιατρείο έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα γιατί έχουν αστάθεια στην περίοδο τους. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αστάθεια είχα και εγώ. Αυτό που με τρόμαξε είναι ότι είπε ότι μια από τις συνέπειες είναι και ο ευνείδιος θάνατος που δεν ξέρουν ακόμα από τι προέρχεται. Εκεί τελειώσαν για μένα τα επεισόδια. Είχα ακούσει ότι μπορεί να χαλάσεις τα δόντια σου, να βγάλεις κάλους στα δάχτυλα αλλά αυτό δεν το είχα φανταστεί. Δεν είχα σκοπό να κάνω στον εαυτό μου κάτι τέτοιο. Ναι ήμουν πολλές φορές αυστηρή μαζί του αλλά όχι τέτοια τιμωρία. Και το είχε πει ένας γιατρός ειδικός πάνω στο θέμα όχι μια φίλη ή κάποιος άσχετος. Στη συνέχεια ακολούθησαν φορές που έτρωγα τις γνωστές ποσότητες όμως τώρα δεν είχα τη γνωστή λύση. Οπότε σιγά σιγά άρχισα να ψάχνω να βρω άλλες λύσεις. Αυτό που τελικά με βοήθησε ήταν όχι οι στερητικές και αυστηρές δίαιτες που έκανα αλλά η ισορροπημένη διατροφή π.χ. μια δίαιτα όπως του Μουλίνου. Υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο και για αρχή θα σας βοήθησει να καταλάβαιτε πως πρέπει να τρώτε. Όταν το στομάχι είναι γεμάτο δεν έχεις την τάση να φας απεριόριστα. Νομίζω ότι τα γιαούρτια και τους τόνους στο τέλος τα σιχαίνεσαι ενώ μια καλή διατροφή σε κάνει να την ακολουθήσεις για καιρό. Βοηθάει πολύ και να ξεκινήσετε και ένα άθλημα το οποίο στην αρχή το βαριέσαι αλλά στη συνέχεια φτιάχνει πολύ την ψυχολογία. Τέλος θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεται ότι η ζάχαρη σε πολλούς δρα αιθιστικά και όταν φας ένα γλύκο θες κι άλλο ενώ έχω διαβάσει ότι χαλάει και το αίσθημα του κορεσμού όποτε αποφύγεται την αν γίνεται εντελώς χωρίς το γνωστό ε κάθε Κυριακή θα φάω το γλυκάκι μου. Αυτή ήταν η εμπειρία μου. Μετά από εμετούς, δίαιτες πείνας που ακολουθούσα για λίγο και μετά έτρωγα ότι έβρισκα, τελικά αυτό που έμενα βοήθησε ήταν ισορροπημένη διατροφή που θα γίνεται μονίμως όχι για ένα μήνα, γυμναστική, μείωση της ζάχαρης σχεδόν τελείως, έ και αν φάμε και μια φορά δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου άνθρωποι είμαστε μην καταδικάζουμε τον εαυτό μας, ξεκολάει και ο μεταβολισμός αρκει την επόμενη μέρα να συνεχίσουμε τη διατροφή μας. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που λέω την εμπειρεία μου γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν ήξερε κανένας τι έκανα κλεισμένη στην τουαλέτα. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## tato

Καλησπέρα!

Έγραφα και παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ αλλά είχα σταματήσει για μεγάλο διάστημα. Είμαι βουλιμική εδώ και 5 χρόνια τώρα. Στην αρχή έκανα εμετούς τώρα παίρνω καθαρτικά. Δεν μπορώ πια να κάνω καθόλου εμετό. Βάζω πολλά κιλά σε περιόδους που τρώω πολύ (4 με 5) και μετά κάνω δίαιτα και τα ξανάχάνω. Πριν από 1 χρόνο γέννησα. Στην εγκυμοσύνη κατάφερα και δεν έβαλα κιλά καθώς σταμάτησαν τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια στον 8 και 9 μήνα. Έχω ύψος 1.59 και βάρος (δυστυχώς ...) 53.5 κιλά.... Έχω βάλει 5.5. κιλά από τον Σεπτέμβριο. Δεν ξέρω για ποιούς λόγους χαλάρωσα τη διατροφή μου και δεν μπορώ να με συμαζέψω με τίποτα. Είναι αλήθεια ότι τα απογεύματα - βράδια είμαι σε ένταση με τη φροντίδα του παιδιού και ξεσπάω στα γλύκά - αλμυρά. Τρώω τρελές ποσότητες ..... και παίρνω καθαρτικά και Xenical... Νιώθω άθλια με τα κιλά που έχω πάρει και εξαιρετικά κουρασμένη από τις συνεχείς δίαιτες και απογοητεύσεις.

Μακάρι και εγώ σαν και εσένα να σταματούσα γιατί θα φοβόμουν για την υγεία μου .... Δυστυχώς ούτε αυτό πιάνει. Έχω την λογική του όλα ή τίποτα. ¨Η κρατάω αυστηρά τη διατροφή μου ή ξεσκίζομαι (μπορεί να τρώω και 6000 θερμίδες την ημέρα).

Θέλω να μιλάω μαζί σας μήπως νίωσω καλύτερα .... μήπως βρω κάποια βοήθεια να βγω από αυτό που ζω τόσα χρόνια.... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΦΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΟΧΙ;; Πίστευα ότι η γέννηση του γιού μου θα τα εξάλειφε αυτά ... αλλά δυστυχώς όχι. Φοβάμαι μη δώσω και στο παιδί μου την εικόνα της μάνας που δεν αγαπάει τον εαυτό της .... εγώ το έζησα αυτό από την δική μου σε όλο του το μεγαλείο!!! Είναι ένα στοίχημα για εμένα να είμαι καλά με το είναι μου για τον γιό μου. Είναι το πιο πολύτιμο πόυ μπορώ να του προσφέρω. Μια υγίη μάνα άνετη μέσα στο σώμα της .... Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ δύσκολότερο απότι περίμενα

----------


## lessing_ed

Δεν ξερω αν θα σε βοηθησει το ποστ της απο πανω κοπελας. Επισης το οτι εχεις συνειδητοποιησει οτι εχεις τη λογικη του ολα η τιποτα ειναι καλο γιατι θα σε βοηθησει να το αλλαξεις σιγα σιγα.Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις να τρως υγιεινα κ αν δεν το τηρησεις τελεια δε χαλασε ο κοσμος ανθρωποι ειμαστε συνεχιζεις κ συνεχιζεις

----------


## POZ

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σε όλους έστω και αργοπορημένα!!Υγεία εύχομαι ψυχική και σωματική σε όλους σας και πολλές γεμάτες και ευτυχισμένες στιγμές!Πώς είστε?Περιμένω νέας σας τώρα που οι γιορτές τελειώνουν αν και αποφάσισα να μπάινω πιο αραιά λίγο καιρό γιατί νιώθω κάπως κουρασμένη απο όλο αυτό..Εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές χόρτασα απο οικογενειακές στιγμές και φαί και μαζί τσίμπησα και 2 κιλάκια, αλλά επειδή θέλω με έναυσμα τη νεα χρονιά να προσπαθήσω να σταματήσω τελείως τους εμετούς για δίαιτα ούτε που το σκέφτομαι, απλά λέω σιγά σιγά να ξαναμπώ σε σειρά, όταν και όποτε..!Ας είναι καλά τα φαρδιά ρούχα γιατί δν μπορώ να πω δν συνεχίζω να νοσταλγω το παλίο "στεγνό" σώμα μου..Αλεξανδρίτα μου σχετικά με το αίμα, περίοδος πρέπει να ήταν γιατί κράτησε 2 μέρες αλλά πολύ πολύ λίγα πράγματα και φοβάμαι οτι ευθύνονται οι εμετοί γιατί απο κιλά δν έχω έλλειψη πλεόν.Εσύ πώς τα πάς?Μαράκι κ Loustam κ εσάς περιμένω νέα σας!ʼλλο νέο μου, πήγα στον οδοντίατρο για τσεκ απ και (επειδή με ξέρει χρόνια), παρατήρησε τον λαιμό κ τις αμυγδαλές μου που ήταν διογκωμένες 9απτους εμετούς) κ με ψαχούλευε πόση ώρα ρωτώντας με διαφορα..ας ελπίσω οτι δν καταλαβε τίποτα γιατί είναι πολύ στενός φίλος των γονιών μου..Κατα τάλλα δν έβαλα κανέναν στόχο για φέτος , παρα μόνο υγεία και πραγματικά νιώθω πιο ήρεμη, άλλωστε βάλω δν βάλω δν κάνω ποτέ τίποτα!:rolleyes:Εύχομαι να περάσατε όλοι υπέροχα κ να είναι αυτή η χρονιά έναυσμα για περισσότερο πείσμα, τρέλα , όνειρα και δυνατούς έρωτες!(μπας και υποκαταστήσουμε κάπως και το φαί επιτέλους;))

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σου Ροζούλα μου. ʼντε βρε κορίτσι μου είδες να την η περίοδος. Έστω και αν κράτησε λίγα. Ίσως αυτό είναι ένα σημάδι ότι ο οργανισμός σου μπαίνει πλέον σε μια σειρά. 
Και σαν να σε διαβάζω λίγο πιο ήρεμη και συνειδητοποιημένη. Βλέπω ότι σιγά σιγά βρίσκεις τη διάθεση και το κουράγιο να μπεις σε μια σειρά και ειλικρινα κούκλα μου μέσα από την καρδιά μου σου το λέω εύχομαι το 2011 να τελειώσουν όλα σου τα βάσανα. 
όσο για μένα τα πήγα καλά υπό την έννοια ότι μετά τα περσινά χριστούγεννα αφαγίας τα φετινά αντιστράφησαν οι όροι.¨Έφαγα πολύ αν και πιστεύω ότι σχετικά κράτησα ένα μέτρο αν και μπορώ να πω ότι ακόμα με κηνυγάνε τα γλυκά. Λιγάκι για να μαι ειλικρινής προβληματίστηκα για τη διατροφική μου συμπεριφορά υπό την έννοια ότι σαβούριασα αρκετές μπούρδες αλλά το πήρα χαλαρά. Πρέπει μια και καλή να τελειώνω με τα κιλά που μου χουν μείνει να πάρω και από κει και πέρα θα δω τι θα κάνω. Προς το παρόν δε θέλω να το σκέφτομαι πάντως είμαι πιο συνειδητοποιημένη και σίγουρη από ποτέ. Έχω απεξαρτηθεί ως ένα βαθμό από τη ζυγαριά και πλέον πιο πολύ από ποτέ βλέπω στον καθρέφτη ένα σώμα που δε μου αρέσει και θέλω με κάθε τρόπο να το αλλάξω. 
Σήμερα βέβαια μια φίλη μου στο γυμναστήριο που είπε φαίνεται από τα μάγουλα μου ότι πάχυνα και εκεί αισθάνθηκα ένα μικρό τσιμπηματάκι στην καρδιά δεν το κρύβω αλλά το ξέχασα μετά από λίγο. Ότι είναι να γίνει θα ναι για καλό. 
Θα δεις Ροζούλα μου μας περιμένουν καλύτερες μέρες. Δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ θα αποκτήσουμε μια εντελώς υγιή σχέση με το φαγητό αλλά σίγουρα βαδίζουμε πλέον σε σωστά μονοπάτια.

----------


## sofitsa

:barfy: Καλη χρονια, ειμαι νεο μελος.....φυσικα προβληματικο....κωλωνω να γραψω....με τραγικα βουλιμικα επεισοδια τα τελευταια χρονια.....υπαρχει λυση????

----------


## tato

Λύση;;;; Φυσικά και όχι..... Μόνο τρομακτική θέληση μπορεί να υπάρξει...... Υπάρχει;;;;

----------


## loustam

> _Originally posted by sofitsa_
> :barfy: Καλη χρονια, ειμαι νεο μελος.....φυσικα προβληματικο....κωλωνω να γραψω....με τραγικα βουλιμικα επεισοδια τα τελευταια χρονια.....υπαρχει λυση????


Καλησπέρα sofitsa και καλή χρονιά... Κωλώνεις? Μα γιατί? Σαν πρώτο βήμα επωφελήσου από την ανωνυμία που σου προσφέρει το φόρουμ αυτό και βγάλε από μέσα σου οτιδήποτε έχεις ανάγκη να μοιραστείς μαζί μας, σχετικό ή μή με το θέμα της βουλιμίας. Όσο για την λύση που αναζητάς, μην περιμένεις θαύματα. Όπως κάθε εξάρτηση, έτσι και η βουλιμία θέλει τρομακτική θέληση και προσπάθεια για να την φέρεις σε καταστολή. Βρες μέσα σου την δύναμη και τα κίνητρα για τον μεγάλο αυτό δρόμο που ανοίγεται μπροστά σου. Αξίζει τον κόπο, να είσαι σίγουρη για αυτό!!!

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sofitsa_
> :barfy: Καλη χρονια, ειμαι νεο μελος.....φυσικα προβληματικο....κωλωνω να γραψω....με τραγικα βουλιμικα επεισοδια τα τελευταια χρονια.....υπαρχει λυση????
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα sofitsa και καλή χρονιά... Κωλώνεις? Μα γιατί? Σαν πρώτο βήμα επωφελήσου από την ανωνυμία που σου προσφέρει το φόρουμ αυτό και βγάλε από μέσα σου οτιδήποτε έχεις ανάγκη να μοιραστείς μαζί μας, σχετικό ή μή με το θέμα της βουλιμίας. Όσο για την λύση που αναζητάς, μην περιμένεις θαύματα. Όπως κάθε εξάρτηση, έτσι και η βουλιμία θέλει τρομακτική θέληση και προσπάθεια για να την φέρεις σε καταστολή. Βρες μέσα σου την δύναμη και τα κίνητρα για τον μεγάλο αυτό δρόμο που ανοίγεται μπροστά σου. Αξίζει τον κόπο, να είσαι σίγουρη για αυτό!!!



Για την θέληση που έγραφα .... αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα την αποκτήσω. Χτές ξαναέκανα υπερφαγία. Την μια στιγμή πιστεύω ότι το έχω αφήσει πίσω μου και την άλλη ξανακυλάω στα ίδια και χειρότερα. Κάθε πρωί αισθάνομαι άθλια .... Εξάρτηση και καταστολή .... Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.... Απόλυτο δίκιο... Τα αισθήματα που σε οδηγούν στο υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο, η δύναμη που έχουν, η θολούρα του μυαλού, η αίσθηση εγκλοβισμού, η καθημερινή προσπάθεια απομάκρυνσης. οι πολυετείς προσπάθειες απεξάρτησης .... όλα αυτά είναι μια σαφής και βαριά εξάρτηση

----------


## bouliana

καλή χρονιά κορίτσια!

----------


## POZ

έλα βρε κορίτσι!!Καλή χρονιά!!Χρόνια και ζαμάνια..αλλά για να χάθηκες είμαι σίγουρη πώς έχεις σταθεί στα πόδια σου και είσαι καλά!

----------


## loustam

Καλή χρονιά bouliana. Ελπίζω όλο αυτό το διάστημα να έχεις περάσει σούπερ, να νιώθεις πολύ όμορφα και να έχεις σταματήσει να έχεις πλέον λόγους να μπαίνεις σε αυτό το φόρουμ... Εύχομαι το 2011 να αποκτήσεις όλα όσα ονειρεύεσαι. Το δικαιούσαι μετά από όλο αυτόν τον αγώνα που έκανες μέσα στο 2010! :-)

----------


## loustam

ΡΟΖ μου πώς είσαι εσύ? Πώς πήγαν οι τελευταίες ημέρες? Αχ πες μου ότι μέσα στο 2011 δεν έχει καταγραφεί επεισόδιου εμετού... 
Εγώ έχω περάσει κάποιες συναισθηματικές φρίκες, με πιάνουν οι μαύρες μου, έχω κάνει τα υπερφαγικά μου, αλλά ευτυχώς ούτε λόγος για εμετό... Θέλω το 2011 να είναι καθαρό!

----------


## POZ

Loustam μου πέτυχες τη μέρα να με ρωτήσεις!!Απο το πρωί το γυροφέρνω να κάνω βουλιμικό αλλά ΘΑ το παλέψω...Όχι ,εμετούς δεν έχω ξανακάνει αλλά κάθε μέρα σχεδόν ξεφεύγω κ κάνω μαλακίες με αποτέλεσμα να έχω πάρει..Καί παίρνω για την πλάκα πλέον ρε γμτ.φοράω κάτι μακριά φουστανοπουλόβερ και όλο λέω "απο αύριο καλύτερα" , ελπίζω μόνο να μην ξεφύγω τελείως!Είναι πολύ μεταβατική αυτή η περίοδος και κάθε που αγχώνομαι ξεσπάω στο φαγητό(κ στο αλκοόλ), ορκίστηκα οτι ό,τι γίνει ας γίνει και μετά θα μπω σε σειρά, αλλά εμετό θα το παλέψω να μην ξανακάνω.Μου λένε οτι πάχυνα αλλά δεν με πειράζει και τόσο πια, δεν παθαίνω υστερίες, ίσως γιατί εχω χίλια πράγματα που εκρεμμούν και με έχουν απορροφήσει!Ούτως ή άλλως, είτε είμαι 40 κιλά είτε 60, δεν χέστηκε και κανένας, οπότε προσπαθώ να είμαι ψύχραιμη.Μακάρι να ΞΕΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ επιτέλους!!!Πάντως πρέπει να είμαι τρομερά ανεύθυνο άτομο, αν σκεφτεί κανείς οτι με το που αναλαμβάνω κάποια υποχρέωση το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνω είναι να πιώ...και το αμέσως μετά..να φάω!Διαφορετικά ΔΕΝ μπορώ να φέρω τπτ εις πέρας..Κατάντια , αλλά το μόνο που παλέυω τώρα είναι να με κρατάω σε μια μέτρια κατάσταση για να μη το γ@μήσω τελείως..:crazy:

----------


## POZ

*λάθος...ανεύθυνη δν είμαι..ευθυνόφοβη όμως..ΠΟΛΥ!!

----------


## loustam

Μια χαρούλα... Μου αρέσει που έχεις χαλαρώσει την στάση σου απέναντι στα κιλά. Δεν υπάρχει άγχος. Η υγεία πάνω από όλα. Όσο για το τι άτομο είσαι, μήπως είσαι απλά υπερβολικά απαιτητική από τον εαυτό σου? Και πιστεύεις ότι αν κάτι δεν το κάνεις όσο καλά θα ήθελες, τότε δεν αξίζεις?

----------


## POZ

Ναι..ετσι είμαι..τελειομανής και όταν κρίνω οτι δν είαμι σωστή απόλυτα σε κάτι τότε με στήνω στον τοίχο....τώρα μόλις έκανα υπερφαγικό.Μόυ είπαν οτι πάχυνα και"έγινα άνθρωπος" και με πέιραξε.. 2 πακέτα μπισκοτα σοκολάτας,3 παγωτά, 1 κρουασάν, μια ατομική πίτσα, 2 παστέλια και ένα πεινιρλι..είμαι παρα πολύ κουρασμένη και ελπίζω να μην πάω στη λεκάνη πάλι..δν μπορώ άλλο..

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα ΡΟΖ και ελπίζω το χθεσινό υπερφαγικό να σε οδήγησε απλά σε έναν βαθύτατο ύπνο και όχι στην λεκάνη. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως τί είναι αυτό που σε ενόχλησε περισσότερο και σε οδήγησε εκεί? Στο ότι σου είπαν μία λέξη tabboo (βλέπε πάχυνες...) κι ας το είπαν για καλό? Στο ότι εσένα δεν σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου έτσι? Ή στο ότι συνειδητοποιείς πώς φαινόσουν στους άλλους τους μήνες της ανορεξίας σου και τί μπορεί να έχουν σχολιάσει για εσένα όλο αυτό το διάστημα? Το έχω περάσει κι εγώ αυτό το στάδιο αλλά ήταν πολλά χρόνια πίσω και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τί με οδηγούσε στο περίπτερο κάθε φορά που μου έλεγαν πόσο άσχημη ήμουν τους μήνες της ανορεξίας μου...
Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση να ξέρεις ότι είσαι πολύ τυχερή που έχεις ξεφύγει από την ανορεξία=θάνατος. Και επίσης το σώμα μας έχει πολλά περιθώρια +/- κάποια κιλά για να θεωρείται αντικειμενικά "αποδεκτό" από τον κοινωνικό περίγυρω. Φρόντισε να φτιάξεις την διάθεση και την ψυχολογία σου. Αυτά τελικά είναι που βλέπουν οι γύρω μας και όχι το αν είσαι 55 ή 65 κιλά... 

Καλημέρα με πολλά χαμόγελα εύχομαι

----------


## bouliana

δν είμαι κ στα καλύτερά μου.δεν έχω κ πολλά να γράψω.
δν έχω κάνει εμετό αν εξαιρέσουμε μία φορά που ήπια πάλι τα έντερά μου,κ δν γινόταν αλλιώς.
επίσης μίλησα σε μια φίλη μου κ στον γκόμενό μου.η φίλη μου έπεσε από τα σύννεφα.κουφάθηκε τελείως η κοπέλα.
το αγόρι μου είχε καταλάβει ήδη γιατί του άνοιγα διάφορες συζητήσεις κ του πετούσα διάφορα κ είχε πιάσει το νόημα.
στην φίλη μου το είπα γιατί είχα σουρώσει κ άνοιγα το στόμα μου κ δν ήξερα τι έλεγα,ευτυχώς παρά την σούρα μου διάλεξα ένα άτομο που εμπιστεύομαι κ σέβομαι.
στον φίλο μου το είπα από ενοχές.δν ήθελα να ξέρουν άλλα άτομα κ όχι αυτός.
αυτή τη μέρα που τα είπα σε αυτή τη φίλη μου γύρισα σπίτι μου κ είχα τον χειρότερο ύπνο της ζωής μου.τα παλιά φαντάσματα ξαναγύρισαν.από το πολύ κάπνισμα,πιοτό ,ορθοστασία,κ ντροπή που ένιωσα(

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> δν είμαι κ στα καλύτερά μου.δεν έχω κ πολλά να γράψω.
> δν έχω κάνει εμετό αν εξαιρέσουμε μία φορά που ήπια πάλι τα έντερά μου,κ δν γινόταν αλλιώς.
> επίσης μίλησα σε μια φίλη μου κ στον γκόμενό μου.η φίλη μου έπεσε από τα σύννεφα.κουφάθηκε τελείως η κοπέλα.
> το αγόρι μου είχε καταλάβει ήδη γιατί του άνοιγα διάφορες συζητήσεις κ του πετούσα διάφορα κ είχε πιάσει το νόημα.
> στην φίλη μου το είπα γιατί είχα σουρώσει κ άνοιγα το στόμα μου κ δν ήξερα τι έλεγα,ευτυχώς παρά την σούρα μου διάλεξα ένα άτομο που εμπιστεύομαι κ σέβομαι.
> στον φίλο μου το είπα από ενοχές.δν ήθελα να ξέρουν άλλα άτομα κ όχι αυτός.
> αυτή τη μέρα που τα είπα σε αυτή τη φίλη μου γύρισα σπίτι μου κ είχα τον χειρότερο ύπνο της ζωής μου.τα παλιά φαντάσματα ξαναγύρισαν.από το πολύ κάπνισμα,πιοτό ,ορθοστασία,κ ντροπή που ένιωσα(


συνεχίζω..

είχα τρομερό πονοκέφαλο κ ταχυπαλμίες μέσα στον ύπνο μου.

το πρωί που σηκώθηκα ήμουν ήδη καλύτερα
σκεφτόμουν οτι εδώ πάλι που έφτασα είχα δύο επιλογές.η να γυρίσω πίσω στην παλιά μου καλή συνήθεια που με ξαλάφρωνε από τις τύψεις κ την ντροπή ή να κάνω κάτι πιο αποφασιστικό.
κ το είπα στον δικό μου.ένιωσα πολύ καλύτερα.κ έτσι ΄την γλίτωσα γιαυτή την φορά.

όμως νιώθω αδύναμη.όχι όπως πριν.πρέπει να απομακρυνθώ κ πάλι από το πολύ φαί κάπνισμα κ πιοτό.

----------


## loustam

χα χα χα... Αχ βρε bouliana! Τουλάχιστον καλοπερνάς... Παρέες, ποτάκια, ... ρώτα κι εμένα που έχω γίνει 30 χρονών συνταξιούχα... Τα βράδια πιτζαμούλες, παντοφλίτσες και βιβλιαράκι ή καμιά ταινία... Θέλουμε να βγούμε με τον φίλο μου και σερνόμαστε. Μου έχει λείψει η ανεμελιά των 20s που έβγαινα κάθε βράδυ και το γούσταρα!
Όσο για το ότι μίλησες με την φίλη σου και τον δικό σου, μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!!! Εγώ έχω φτάσει στο σημείο όπου βρεθώ και όπου σταθώ να το διατυμπανίζω. Αυτοσαρκάζομαι κιόλας κι ας σκεφτούν οι γύρω μου ότι γουστάρουν!!! Δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου. Αν και οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι σε όσους το έχω αναφέρει, έχουν αντιδράσει πολύ λογικά. Και την παλιά "καλή" συνέχεια ξέχνα την... Τα καλά είναι μόνο μπροστά μας, όχι πίσω μας :-)

----------


## bouliana

loustam δεν θέλω να ξαναβγώ κ να τα ξαναπιω ;ever! θέλω να μείνω για πάντα με την πιτζάμα μου στο κρεββάτι μου!

----------


## click

οχι ρε βουλιανα, εσυ μπορεις και πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> loustam δεν θέλω να ξαναβγώ κ να τα ξαναπιω ;ever! θέλω να μείνω για πάντα με την πιτζάμα μου στο κρεββάτι μου!


το ίδιο!!!Loustam αν έβλεπες τώρα τη φάτσα μου και το χάλι που έχω απτο ξενύχτι κ το αλκοόλ..σίγουρα θα επέλεγες τις παντοφλίτσες σου με μεγάλη χαρα!

----------


## bouliana

εντάξει είμαι λίγο υπερβολική.αν αυτό εννοείς.δν θέλω να ξενυχτίσω για το επόμενα τρία σκ.

----------


## loustam

Αφού σε έχει όντως κουράσει, κάτσε μέσα. ʼρχισε να λες όχι σε προτάσεις, πες ότι έχεις ανάγκη για ένα διάστημα να μην βγεις και να ρίξεις ρυθμούς. Κάνε ό,τι μα ό,τι γουστάρεις να κάνεις. Όχι για τους άλλους. Μόνο για πάρτη σου. Εγώ είχα μία πολύ μεγάλη περίοδο που όλα τα βουλιμικά μου γινόντουσαν μετά από βραδινές εξόδους. Εκεί που κανείς θα περίμενε ότι η έξοδος θα μου έκανε καλό, εγώ έκανα τα αντίθετα... Γιατί? Διότι δεν γούσταρα πραγματικά να βγω, πολλές φορές μπορεί να μην γούσταρα ούτε καν την παρέα. Πήγαινα όμως για να μην σκεφτούν αρνητικά για εμένα ή γιατί έπρεπε να πάω διότι όταν είσαι νέος βγαίνεις. Αλλιώς είσαι ξενέρωτος. Και μετά έτρωγα τα πάντα για να πνίξω μέσα μου την ψυχαναγκαστική μου συμπεριφορά. Ε έπαιζε το ρόλο του και το αλκοόλ που χαλαρώνει όλες τις αντιστάσεις. Έτσι που λες... Εγώ έχω άλλες φρίκες, που θα σας τα πω εν καιρώ...
ʼσχετο, αλλά μένεις μόνη σου?

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Καλημέρα ΡΟΖ και ελπίζω το χθεσινό υπερφαγικό να σε οδήγησε απλά σε έναν βαθύτατο ύπνο και όχι στην λεκάνη. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως τί είναι αυτό που σε ενόχλησε περισσότερο και σε οδήγησε εκεί? Στο ότι σου είπαν μία λέξη tabboo (βλέπε πάχυνες...) κι ας το είπαν για καλό? Στο ότι εσένα δεν σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου έτσι? Ή στο ότι συνειδητοποιείς πώς φαινόσουν στους άλλους τους μήνες της ανορεξίας σου και τί μπορεί να έχουν σχολιάσει για εσένα όλο αυτό το διάστημα? Το έχω περάσει κι εγώ αυτό το στάδιο αλλά ήταν πολλά χρόνια πίσω και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τί με οδηγούσε στο περίπτερο κάθε φορά που μου έλεγαν πόσο άσχημη ήμουν τους μήνες της ανορεξίας μου...
> Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση να ξέρεις ότι είσαι πολύ τυχερή που έχεις ξεφύγει από την ανορεξία=θάνατος. Και επίσης το σώμα μας έχει πολλά περιθώρια +/- κάποια κιλά για να θεωρείται αντικειμενικά "αποδεκτό" από τον κοινωνικό περίγυρω. Φρόντισε να φτιάξεις την διάθεση και την ψυχολογία σου. Αυτά τελικά είναι που βλέπουν οι γύρω μας και όχι το αν είσαι 55 ή 65 κιλά... 
> 
> Καλημέρα με πολλά χαμόγελα εύχομαι


Ναι τελικά επεσα ξερή, δν είχα κουράγιο για κάτι άλλο, αλλά το ότι έφαγα όλα αυτά με το σκεπτικό πως θα τα βγάλω, καταλαβαίνεις τώρα πώς είναι το στομάχι μου κ τι τύψεις νιώθω..δν θέλω να υπάρχω ώσπου να ξεφουσκώσω απλά.Με ενόχλησε αρχικά ο τρόπος, που ενώ ήταν πάνω στην πλάκα και όχι κακοπροαίρετος, δυστυχώς εμένα μου έκανε κακό γιατί δν έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα εντελώς το πρόβλημα.Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ένας φίλος όταν έφτασε στην παρέα "Τι έγινε Ροζούλα?Τα τσακίσαμε τα μελομακάρονα τα Χριστούγεννα?" Και μετά γυρνάει ο κολλητός μου κ του λέει "ναι ρε μλκ, είδες που έγινε άνθρωπος !" Και τότε συνειδητοπόιησα οτι εκτός απο εμένα, βλέπουν και οι τρίτοι τις όποιες αλλαγές στο σώμα μου και πως δν έχω πάρει μόνο 1 κιλό που δν το προσέχει κανένας αλλά πολύ παραπάνω και ένιωσα πανικό .Και φυσικά δν νιώθω ακόμη καλά με το σώμα μου γιαυτό και προσπαθώ να το κρύβω με φαρδιά παντελόνια και ζακέτες αλλά απότι βλέπω και πάλι οι αλλάγες φαίνονται.(πώς να μη φανούν με τα μάγουλα που έχω κάνει..)

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Αφού σε έχει όντως κουράσει, κάτσε μέσα. ʼρχισε να λες όχι σε προτάσεις, πες ότι έχεις ανάγκη για ένα διάστημα να μην βγεις και να ρίξεις ρυθμούς. Κάνε ό,τι μα ό,τι γουστάρεις να κάνεις. Όχι για τους άλλους. Μόνο για πάρτη σου. Εγώ είχα μία πολύ μεγάλη περίοδο που όλα τα βουλιμικά μου γινόντουσαν μετά από βραδινές εξόδους. Εκεί που κανείς θα περίμενε ότι η έξοδος θα μου έκανε καλό, εγώ έκανα τα αντίθετα... Γιατί? Διότι δεν γούσταρα πραγματικά να βγω, πολλές φορές μπορεί να μην γούσταρα ούτε καν την παρέα. Πήγαινα όμως για να μην σκεφτούν αρνητικά για εμένα ή γιατί έπρεπε να πάω διότι όταν είσαι νέος βγαίνεις. Αλλιώς είσαι ξενέρωτος. Και μετά έτρωγα τα πάντα για να πνίξω μέσα μου την ψυχαναγκαστική μου συμπεριφορά. Ε έπαιζε το ρόλο του και το αλκοόλ που χαλαρώνει όλες τις αντιστάσεις. Έτσι που λες... Εγώ έχω άλλες φρίκες, που θα σας τα πω εν καιρώ...
> ʼσχετο, αλλά μένεις μόνη σου?


όχι δεν μένω μόνη μου,μένω με τους γονείς μου.βέβαια το σπίτι είναι μεγάλο κ έτσι έχω χώρο ανεξάρτητο.παρόλα αυτά δν είναι το ίδιο.θέλω να μείνω μόνη μου αλλά δν το κάνω από τεμπελιά.

----------


## mariafc

Χαιρετώ τα κορίτσια μου. Bouliana μου καλή χρόνια κούκλα μου. Εύχομαι το 2011 να σου φέρει ότι επιθυμείς και κυρίως ευεξία και ψυχική ηρεμία. 
Νομίζω ότι ήταν ένα σημαντικό βήμα ότι μίλησες σε κάποιον για το πρόβλημα σου. Εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ τα κότσια να μιλήσω σε κανέναν για το θέμα της ανορεξίας. Στους μεν γονείς μου ότι μπορούσα το έκρυβα γιατί θα πάθαιναν εγκεφαλικό οι άνθρωποι και στον περίγυρο μου δεν τόλμαγα να το κάνω γιατί φοβόμουν την κριτική. Ήδη ήξερα ότι σχολιαζόμουν πίσω από την πλάτη δεν γούσταρα να τους δώσω ακόμα περισσότερο τροφή για σχόλια. 
Νομίζω σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται διακριτικότητα και πολύ λεπτοί χειρισμοί. 
Να για παράδειγμα το λέω με βάση το σκηνικό που μας περιγράφει η ροζούλα μας με τους φίλους της. Αυτό το έγινε άνθρωπος ας πουμε θα μπορούσε να το αποφύγει ως σχόλιο Το λέω γιατί έχω ακούσει και για μένα ανάλογο σχόλιο. Δεν αντιέγω δίκιο είχαν οι άνθρωποι τα ξέρω τα παλιά τα χάλια μου και ακόμα θέλω δουλειά αλλά όταν ακούω κάτι τέτοια είναι σαν να μου λένε ξαναγύρνα τώρα στα παλιά η κάτσε και πλακώσου στο φαί. Λανθασμένη αντιμετώπιση σίγουρα αλλά όταν έχεις μια ούτως ή άλλως εύθραυστη ψυχολογία είναι πολύ λογικό να αρπάζεσαι αμέσως. 
Πωπω τις προάλλες στο γυμναστήριο μου πε μια φίλη μου πως βλέπει τα μαγουλάκια μου πιο πρησμένα και ήθελα να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί. μαχαιριά στην καρδιά καλέ ήτανε. 
Καμιά φορά νομίζω ότι δε θα συμβιβαστώ και θα πισογυρίζω. Όχι στην ανορεξία δε θα γυρίσω έτσι δηλαδή θέλω να ελπίζω αλλά καμιά φορά δεν αισθάνομαι τελειως απελευθερωμένη. Μου βγαίνουν ένα σωρο φόβοι και ένας ατέλειωτος πανικός. 
Εχει δίκιο η λούσταμ αυτό που πρέπει να φτιάξουμε είναι η ψυχολογία μας και αν και εχω κάνει σημαντικά βήματα γι αυτό κάποιες φορές λυγίζω. 
Εν τω μεταξύ έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ότι θα περάσω στο άλλο άκρο της βουλιμίας και δε θέλω να γνωρίσω και αυτή την πλευρά του νομίσματος. Με το πρόσχημα του ότι τώρα πάίρνουμε κιλά πιάνω τον ευατό μου να τρώει μαλακίες. Δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο υπερφαγικό αξιομνημόνευτο αλλά είναι στιγμές που θολώνει το μυαλό και αυτό επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία μου. Μα πότε επιτέλους θα αποκτήσω μια διατροφική ισορροπία?

----------


## POZ

μα ρε συ το πρώτο πράγμα που λένε οι γιατροί στον κύκλο ενός ανορεξικού , είναι οτι ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα κάνουν αναφορές περι βάρους και κιλών μπροστά του κατα την διαρκεια της θεραπείας, τύπου "αχ τι καλα που πάχυνες!!"Είναι παρα πολύ επώδυνο, αλλά τι να κάνω τώρα, να απαιτήσω απο ανθρώπους που δν ξέρουν τι μου συμβαίνει και δν έχουν και γνώση πάνω στο θέμα , να προσέχουν τι θα μου λένε?Λίγο αδύνατο..Και με τους δικούς μου το ίδιο θέμα είχα.Τι να τους πώ?Σας ευχαριστώ για την περιποίηση με τα ωραία φαγητά, αλλά να μωρέ, αφού τα φάω , πάω και τα ξερνάω γιατί έχω πρόβλημα..!χαχα!ωραίο ανέκδοτο!!

----------


## mariafc

άσε ρε συ μεγάλο βάσανο. ¨Ενα μικρό σχόλιο ανα μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει στην παράνοια ή ακόμα χειρότερα στο ψυγείο. Ώρες ώρες παίρνω τα πράγματα στην πλάκα και πραγματικά κάθομαι και γελάω με την πάρτη μου και τις μαλακίες που σκέφτομαι αλλά άλλες με πιάνει και τα παίρνω όλα τόσο κατάκαρδα γενικά τώρα μιλάω. Και αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί οπως πολύ σωστά λες δεν μπορείς από τον άλλο ειδικά αν δεν έχει και γνώση μιας κατάστασης να ράψει το στόμα του μόνο και μόνο για να μην θιχτεί η ευαισθητούλα μαρία.
Πως θα θελα να μουν ώρες ώρες τελείως ζαμανφου

----------


## loustam

Πρίν λίγες ώρες έμαθα ότι η αδερφή μου είναι έγκυος. Χάρηκα τόσο πολύ. Είναι κάτι που το θέλω κι εγώ πάρα πολύ εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Το έχω συζητήσει με τον φίλο μου και μου απαντάει μία αοριστολογία ότι "δεν είναι έτοιμος". Κι όσο μένει κενή αυτή μου η ανάγκη, τόσο παραγεμίζω την κοιλιά μου με φαγητό, μέχρι να σκάσω, μέχρι να δω την κοιλιά μου να φουσκώνει, ακόμα και από λάθος λόγο. Σήμερα ένιωσα πάλι αυτό το ανικανοποίητο. Νιώθω ότι εγώ ίσως δεν μπορέσω να αποκτήσω αυτήν την χαρά. Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω λόγο να σεβαστώ το σώμα μου. Νιώθω ότι έχω βαλτώσει σε μία κατάσταση και θέλω να ουρλιάξω και να φύγω. Και μετά από όλα αυτά, τώρα νιώθω ότι θα σκάσω από το πολύ φαγητό. Τις τελευταίες ώρες τρώω ασταμάτητα. Πιστεύω ότι αν είχα ένα μωράκι στην κοιλιά μου θα αγαπούσα και θα φρόντιζα το σώμα μου. Τώρα το μισώ και το μαστιγώνω. 
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους

----------


## alexandrita

Loustam.....πρωτη φορα μας ανοιγεσαι τοσο πολυ....
Φυσικα και θα αποκτησεις τη χαρα της μητροτητας!!!!Δεν σε πήραν και τα χρόνια...Γιατι τοση βιασύνη?Και γιατι τιμωρεισαι με αυτον τον τροπο? Μισεις και εκδικεισαι ετσι το σωμα σου ενω δεν εχει καμία ευθύνη για την άρνηση του φίλου σου να κανετε παιδι....

Συγχαρητηρια για την αδερφή σου,καλώς να υποδεχτείτε το ανηψάκι...

----------


## click

λουσταμ, εχεις δικιο να ζοριζεσαι που ενω εσυ θελεις παιδακι, εκεινος οχι.
αλλα αν το κανετε τωρα, δε θαναι σα να τον "ριχνεις" ?

θελω να πω οτι αν δεν ηθελες εσυ, δεν ενιωθες ετοιμη και ηθελε αυτος σωνει και ντε, δε θα σε εριχνε παρα πολυ να υπερισχυε το δικο του θελω και να παραμεριζοταν το δικο σου?

το να κανεις παιδι αργοτερα, δε σημαινει οτι η επιθυμια σου διαγραφεται, απλα παιρνει αναβολη μεχρι να νιωσει και εκεινος ετοιμος.
ενω αν κανεις τωρα, τα δικα του αισθηματα θα παραμεριζονταν εντελως. ετσι δεν ειναι?

κανε λιγη υπομονη, μην πιεζεσαι και μην πιεζεις.
στο φιναλε, καλυτερα ενας αντρας να γινεται μπαμπας οταν αισθανθει ετοιμος, παρα να συμβει βεβιασμενα και μετα να στο "φορτωσει" οτι του στερησες εμπειριες, νιατα, ανεμελια, κλπ και του μειναν απωθημενα.

μπορεις να επικεντρωθεις για ενα διαστημα στον εαυτο σου, γιατι η μητροτητα θελει αφοσιωση απο υγιη, ισορροπημενα ατομα :)
δεστο θετικα!!! εχεις κι αλλο χρονο για σενα, και γιαυτον και για τη σχεση σας και για ολα οσα δε γινονται μετα τον ερχομο ενος παιδιου ;)

----------


## tato

Λούσταμ το παιδί, όσο και να το επιθυμείς, όσο και να το ονειρεύεσαι, όσο και να το ποθείτε και οι δύο, όταν έρχεται διαλύει όλο το ΣΥΜΠΑΝ.

Η εγκυμοσύνη είναι αστεία υπόθεση μπροστά σε αυτό που σε περιμένει. Το πιο καλό και ήσυχο παιδί του κόσμου να έχεις .... απλά δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο θα καταρρεύσει ό,τι έχεις κτίσει στην ζωή σου. Επαναδιαπραγματεύεσαι ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ. Την σχέση με την μάνα σου (γυρνάς ανακγαστικά σε μνήμες δικές σου), την σχέση με τον άντρα σου και πάνω από όλα την σχέση με τον ευατό σου!!!

Δεν πέρασα επιλόχιο κατάθλιψη, καθόλου, είχα ένα καταπληκτικό νεογεννητούλι, ήσυχο, κοινωνικό, υγιές πάνω από όλα ..... αλλά έχασα την μπάλα. Με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού είχε αλλάξει όλη η ζωή μου, είχαν ανατραπεί όλες οι ισορροπίες. Ακόμα πολεμάω και θα πολεμάω με εμένα για να μεγαλώσω μαζί με τον Ήλιο μου, θα πολεμάω με τη σχέση με τον άντρα μου, θα πολεμάω να βγάλω μια άκρη ...

Είχα πάψει να είμαι το κέντρο του σύμπαντός μου και ο άντρας μου το "μωρό" μου. Δεν είχα πια δικαίωμα .... ούτε να πεθάνω. Είμαι πλέον μητέρα και η ζωή μου ανήκει σε αυτό το πλάσμα γιατί πρέπει να το μεγαλώσω υγιές από όλες τις απόψεις.

Το παιδί δεν δίνει λύσεις. Στα λέω αυτά για να απομυθοποιήσεις το θέμα του μωρού. Ξέρω ότι οι ορμόνες χτυπάνε την πόρτα αλλά τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ρόδινα όσο τα φαντάζεσαι. Η σχέση με τον σύντροφό σου πρέπει να είναι δυνατή για να αντέξει το τεράστιο βάρος του παιδιού και .... να το θέλετε και οι δύο....

Θα κλείσω με μια λαΪκή ρύση: "Δεν έχεις παιδιά να χαίρεσαι, αν έχεις να τα χαίρεσαι"

----------


## loustam

Καλησπέρα σε όλες! Εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ την στήριξή σας σε κάτι τόσο προσωπικό. Αυτήν την στιγμή νιώθω πράγματα που μόνο εδώ μπορώ να γράψω... Θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι το παιδί δεν το σκέφτομαι σαν τον από μηχανής θεό για να λύσει τα προβλήματά μου. Για την ακρίβεια, πολλά από τα προβλήματά μου θεωρώ ότι οφείλονται στην δυσκολία να ικανοποιηθεί αυτή η τόσο εσωτερική μου ανάγκη. Έχω καταφέρει στην ζωή μου όλη να επιτυγχάνω τους στόχους που βάζω. Γλώσσες, σπουδές, δουλειά, φίλους, ταξίδια, ... Και τώρα βρίσκομαι αντιμέτωπη με έναν μεγάλο στόχο τον οποίο δεν μπορώ να επιτύχω μόνη μου, για ευνόητους λόγους... Επίσης, μέχρι τώρα η ζωή μου χαρακτηριζόταν από μεγάλες αλλαγές. Είχα τον ακάθιστο. Κάθε 3 και 5 όλο και κάποια νέα ιδέα θα μου καρφωνόταν, και έκανα τις απαραίτητες κινήσεις για να την υλοποιήσω. Ποτέ δεν φοβόμουν τις αλλαγές. Αντιθέτως τις επιδίωκα κιόλας. Επίσης ποτέ δεν φοβόμουν την οικογένεια. Έχω μεγαλώσει σε ένα υγιές και ήρεμο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, και από μικρούλα έλεγα ότι εγώ θέλω να παντρευτώ νέα και να κάνω 3 παιδιά. Στην ηλικία έχω πέσει ήδη έξω των στόχων μου:-). Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό είναι που θέλω. Έχοντας καταφέρει να ζήσω, να ταξιδέψω, να διασκεδάσω και να κάνω την δουλειά που ονειρευόμουν, υπάρχει ομορφότερο πράγμα στην ζωή μιας γυναίκας από το να δημιουργήσει οικογένεια με τον άνθρωπό της? Όλα αυτά με ζορίζουν, γιατί βρίσκω μπροστά μου ένα εμπόδιο, που πλέον δεν είναι στο δικό μου χέρι να το προσπαθήσω και να το ξεπεράσω, αλλά εμπλέκεται και η ζωή ενός άλλου ανθρώπου, τον οποίο εννοείται ότι αγαπώ πολύ και δεν θέλω να τον ζορίσω. 

Αυτή ήταν η μικρή μου εξομολόγηση.
Συγνώμη αν σας ζορίζω με άσχετες με το θέμα μας σκέψεις και προβληματισμούς. Απλά μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας και χαίρομαι όταν παίρνω feedback.

----------


## bouliana

του έχεις δείξει πόσο πολύ θες ένα παιδί?γνωρίζει την ανάγκη σου,η το βλέπει λίγο επιπόλαια?
δν μπορείς να είσαι όμως εσύ αυτή που θα καταπιέζεται για χάρη του.ας καταπιεστεί αυτός.γιατί στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δν είναι μόνο το τι θέλουμε στην ζωή μας,η ο εγωισμός που για χάρη της αγάπης ξεπερνιέται,είναι κ θέμα φύσης,κ άμα μια γυναίκα νιώθει έτοιμη να κάνει παιδί,ίσως θα πρεπε να δίνεται προτεραιότητα σε αυτό.για όλα τα άλλα μια γυναίκα θα ήταν σωστό άμα θέλει να υποχωρεί για χάρη της αγάπης της αλλά σε αυτό το θέμα όχι.δν είναι σωστό να στερείς από κάποιον την μητρότητα.κ επίσης οι άνδρες ποτέ δν είναι έτοιμοι.αν πέριμένουμε από αυτούς να ετοιμαστούνε σωθήκαμε.
πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να αρχίσεις να του δείχνεις πόσο πολύ το θέλεις,κ αυτός αν σαγαπάει πραγματικά θα θελήσει να κάνει μαζί σου μια οικογένεια.αλλιώς ποιος είναι ο σκοπός της ζωής του,ίσως θαπρεπε να συζητάτε αυτό,αν θέλετε το ίδιο η αν ο ένας κοιτά στο νότο κ ο άλλος στην ανατολή.

----------


## tato

Γλυκεία μου loustam είμαι σίγουρη ότι σύντομα θα έχεις το δικό σου αστεράκι στην κοιλίτσα σου! Είμαι σίγουρη .... Καλή αρχή στην νέα σου περιπέτεια κουκλίτσα μου! Σου εύχομαι υγεία σε εσένα σε εκείνον και σε αυτό .... το ψυχουλάκι που θα τρυπώσει από το παραθυράκι σας!

----------


## fuxia

Σήμερα μέτρια διατροφή μέχρι το απόγευμα...Πριν 20' 
μισή ταχινόπιτα
1 κομμάτι κεικ
1 χουφτα ξηρους καρπους 
1 σοκολατάκι
μισή μπακέτα με τυρί
μισή μπακέτα με μερέντα
γοτ δε φακ..

----------


## loustam

Σας ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ για τις τόσο ανθρώπινες απαντήσεις σας. Έχω ηρεμήσει ήδη αρκετά. Φροντίζω τον εαυτό μου και ελπίζω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
Fuxia φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις απογοητευτεί επειδή έφαγες παραπάνω από ότι θα ήθελες? Οι αδυναμίες είναι αδυναμίες... Είναι λογικό κάθε τόσο να ξεφεύγουμε. Όλοι το κάνουν, ανεξαιρέτως... Αύριο συνέχισε να τρως κανονικά χωρίς στερήσεις και μην το σκέφτεσαι καν. Πού να σου πω εγώ τι τρώω μέσα στην ημέρα μου... :-)
Καλό σου βράδυ

----------


## fuxia

έχω εξετάσεις κι απίστευτο άγχος, κ πλεον αν δε φάω γλυκά κάθε βράδυ δεν ηρεμώ. Υποτίθεται ότι εδώ και χρόνια δεν τρώω πολύ το βράδυ, ειδικά σοκολάτες κλπ.. Ευχαριστώ πάντως loustam, καληνυχτούδια!:)

----------


## POZ

Συνέχεια υπερφαγικών και σήμερα..είμαι να σκάσω , απορώ πώς αντέχω και δεν τα έχω βγάλει ακόμη.Φοβάμαι να κουνηθώ μήπως μου βγει το φαγητό απτη μύτη:(:(

----------


## loustam

Κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια... Είμαι ξάπλα και περιμένω να γίνει το θαύμα. Ακύρωσα και την έξοδο γιατί δεν άντεχα να βάλω ρούχο πάνω μου. Κι εκεί που τα πήγαινα περίφημα, τσουπ θυμήθηκα το ψωμί του τοστ που είχα ξεχασμένο στο ψυγείο... Και πως τρώγεται το άτιμο... Σαν φρούτο. Θα δω καμια ωραία ταινιούλα και θα περιμένω το φως του αυριανού ήλιου να με γεμίσει και πάλι με αισιοδοξία και δύναμη...
ΡΟΖ, αυτό πάντως νομίζω ότι είναι το μυστικό. Όσο κάνεις υπερφαγίες χωρίς εμετούς, θα αρχίσουν σταδιακά να μειώνονται, γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα κουραστείς και θα βαρεθείς να νιώθεις μονίμως φουσκωμένη. Εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν απέχω από τις υπερφαγίες σκέφτομαι ακριβώς αυτό "και μετά θα είμαι πρησμένη, κακοδιάθετη, σε κωματώδη κατάσταση". Κάποιες φορές πετυχαίνει, κάποιες άλλες πάλι ... όχι... :P

----------


## POZ

άστα Loustam υποφέρω ..και ήπια λιγη cola για να χωνέψω και έγινα χειρότερα..γελάω κ κλαίω μαζί..Είχα συνηθήσει 1,5 χρόνο το στομάχι μου με το που φουσκώνει να αποβάλλει την τροφή και τώρα πλεον δεν έχω τις αντοχές ενος φυσιολογικού ανθρώπου, ούτε πέψη έχω καλή.Εγω να βγω ήθελα απόψε, δεν έκατσε και ξέσπασα στο φαί με την αυτόματη σκέψη οτι μετα θα τα βγάλω ..αλλά πλεον όσο αντέξω θέλω να το παλέψω πληρώνοντας το τίμημα, αλλιώς δεν θα σταματήσει ποτε.Και είναι όντως πολύ οδυνηρό.Και παλίοτερα έκανα τέτοιες γουρουνιές αλλά δεν υπέφερα σε τέτοιο βαθμό, φαντάσου ζημιά που έχω κάνει στο στομάχι μου..τώρα έχω σουβλιές σαν να έχω παθει δηλητηρίαση..Ουφ!Και εγώ ταινιούλα , χαμομήλι και υπομονή..Περαστικά μας γρήγορα..:crazy:

----------


## mariafc

κοριτσάκια μου πως είστε σήμερα. Ελπίζω να είστε σε καλύτερη διάθεση. Να απολάυσετε την Κυριακή σας και υπομονή.

----------


## loustam

Καλησπέρα... Σαφώς καλύτερα προς ώρας. Αν και ο καιρός έχει ήδη γειώσει τις ηλιόλουστες κυριακάτικες βόλτες που ονειρευόμουν... Ψάχνω να βρω καναν τρόπο να κάψω καμιά περίσσια θερμίδα. Έτσι μου έρχεται να βάλω μουσική και να το ρίξω στον χορό... :-)
Ελπίζω να μην έχω ξεσπάσματα αργότερα. ΡΟΖ??? Όλα καλά?

----------


## POZ

Μπράβο Loustam!K εγώ ήθελα να κουνηθώ λίγο σήμερα αλλά πάλι ένα με τον καναπέ είμαι.Απο ψυχολογία χάλια είμαι, τύψεις αφόρητες και νεύρα.Και καούρες στο στομάχι βέβαια.Το μονο θετικό είναι οτι πήγα επιτέλους τουαλέτα:smirk: μετα απο πόσες μέρες ΚΑΙ οτι άντεξα και δεν μπηκα στον πειρασμό να τα βγάλω και νιώθω κάπως πιο δυνατή.Καλή Κυριακή σε όλους με λιγότερη σκέψη..!

----------


## POZ

Τα γράφω εκ των προτέρων γιατι μετά δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση θα είμαι..ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ!!Σε λίγο βγαίνω για φαγητό, ελπίζω να φάω με μέτρο αλλά όσο μέτρο κ αν βάλω......................................... έρω πολύ καλά πώς τρώμε στην παρέα μου..:no::no:Εκανα τα πάντα να τους πείσω να πάμε απλά για ποτό, αλλά θέλουν φαί και δεν αντέχω να κλειστώ πάλι μέσα.Σκατά, πάει, αύριο θα θέλω να φουντάρω πάλι...

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα ροζούλα μου. Τι έγινε τελικά χτες? Ολα καλα;

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα Μαράκι!Σε γενικές γραμμές χτες στο θεμα του φαγητού ισορροπημένα, οχι λιγο, αλλα ουτε και βουλιμικα.(σε κρητικη ταβερνα πηγαμε , καταλαβαίνεις πόσο θα μπορουσα να αντισταθω;))Βεβαια γυρισα ξημερωματα γιατι πηγα και για ποτο μετα και πριν κοιμηθω ξαναεφαγα πιο πολυ απο κακη συνηθεια οχι απο πεινα αλλά τέλος, σήμερα το ξεχνάω και τα κεφαλια μεσα..απολες τις απόψεις!

----------


## mariafc

μπράβο φιλενάδα έτσι σε θέλω. Σήμερα νηστεία και ορθοδοξία.:grin: Όλα θα πάνε καλά. Καλή μας εβδομάδα.

----------


## loustam

Σιχτιρίζω το στραβό μου το κεφάλι. Χθες, χωρίς προφανή λόγο και αιτία, έτρωγα σαν δαιμονισμένη. Μέχρι το απογευματάκι περίπου, έτρωγα τα κανονικά μου γεύματα και σνακ, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη όρεξη. Για την ακρίβεια, πήγα και πήρα από τον φούρνο τα αγαπημένα μου κριτσίνια και δεν κατέβαιναν με τίποτα. Δεν είχα καθόλου όρεξη. Μάλιστα άρχισα να ανησυχώ μήπως έχω κάτι που μου έχει κόψει την όρεξη... :puzzled:
Και το απόγευμα-βράδυ έγινε το μπαμ. Φαγητό μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως. Και μόλις που είχα δει να πέφτει ένα κιλάκι, τσουπ το βάλαμε πάλι σε 2-3 ώρες. Λες και πάω κόντρα στην προσπάθεια και στην επιθυμία μου να χάσω αυτά τα λίγα κιλάκια που θέλω. Πόσο φυσιολογικό το θεωρείτε αυτό?

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημερα!!!Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι φυσιολογικό,αλλά ειναι σύνηθες να σαμποταρουμε τις προσπαθειες μας.....
Αλλά θα εστιάσω στο οτι πλεον δεν αφηνεις μια υπερφαγια να σε σε στενοχωρησει πολυ... Το ξεχναμε,το αφηνουμε πισω και προχωραμε!!!!!!

----------


## POZ

loustam εγώ κάνω κάτι αντίστοιχο τους τελευτ. μήνες, συγκεκριμένα όταν φτάσει μια ορισμένη ώρα , πεινάω δεν πεινάω τρώω με το ζόρι, κάτι που παλιότερα δν έκανα , απλά έτρωγα όποτε πεινούσα και τέλος.Είναι νευρικό νομίζω.Τώρα έφαγα για μεσημέρι ας πούμε , πάλι με το ζόρι, έχει περάσει η ώρα(κανονικά τρωω κατα τις 2) και άρχισα πάλι να ανησυχώ οτι κάτι έπαθα και δν έχω όρεξη, οτι θα κολλήσει ο μεταβολισμός μου κτλ.Εμένα αυτό το πράγμα μου δημιουργήθηκε απο τοτε που έπρεπε να βαλω κιλά και τώρα μου έμεινε το κουσουρι..Πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε σιγα σιγα να δουμε το φαγητο στην κανονικη του διάσταση και να τρωμε μονο οταν πεινάμε.Καλά , εννοείται οτι θα υπάρξουν φορές που θα φαμε απο λιγούρα, άγχος,μοναξια, βαρεμάρα κτλ αλλά μια στο τόσο δν νομίζω οτι επηρεάζει κάτι..

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Καλημερα!!!Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι φυσιολογικό,αλλά ειναι σύνηθες να σαμποταρουμε τις προσπαθειες μας.....
> Αλλά θα εστιάσω στο οτι πλεον δεν αφηνεις μια υπερφαγια να σε σε στενοχωρησει πολυ... Το ξεχναμε,το αφηνουμε πισω και προχωραμε!!!!!!



Έχεις πολύ δίκιο. Τελικά το σημαντικό και η θεραπεία της βουλιμίας έγκειται ακριβώς σε αυτό. Στην σταδιακή και ομαλή απενεχοποίηση του ευατού μας όταν καταναλώνουμε μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού. Εγώ παρατήρησα ότι από την στιγμή που άρχισα να το αποδέχομαι και να μην με θεωρώ σαν "άχρηστη" κάθε φορά που έκανα υπερφαγία το αντιμετωπίζω πιο εύκολα και ίσως οι κρίσεις να είναι και κάπως μικρότερες!

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα,
Σας γράφω πιο πολύ για να νιώσω ακόμα περισσότερο την κατάντια που μπορεί να σε φτάσει ένα πάθος... Τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες έτρωγα άθλια! Τέσσερα γεύματα, 2 καλά (πρωινό - μεσημεριανό) και τα άλλα δύο γευστικά και παχυντικά σνακ σε τεράστιες ποσότητες. Έφταναν και περίσσευαν 3 μέρες για να νιώσω πάλι βαρελάκι, εκεί που είχα καταφέρει να αναπνεύσω λίγο και να κουμπώνουν τα παντελόνια μου άνετα. Χθες όμως το ξεφτίλισα. Ψωμιά, τσιπς, και ξηροκάρπια αποτέλεσαν την χθεσινή μου διατροφή. Με την κοιλιά τούμπανο, βγήκα το βράδυ, ήπια και τα ποτάκια μου και γύρισα να κοιμηθώ. Τί τον ήθελα τον ύπνο? Ξύπνησα μες στην νύχτα με ένα απίστευτο κάψιμο στον οισοφάγο. Τα υγρά είχαν ανέβει στο στόμα και την μύτη, και όσο προσπαθούσα να τα καταπιώ, τόσο πιο έντονο ένιωθα το κάψιμο. Προφανώς είχα πάθει αναρόφηση... Είχα πόνο και δύσπνοια. Τελικά κατάφερα και κοιμήθηκα λίγες ώρες καθιστή στον καναπέ... Αν έκανα να κατεβάσω το κεφάλι λίγο πιο χαμηλά, τσουπ το κάψιμο πάλι... 
Καλά να πάθω εγώ και το στραβό μου το κεφάλι. Τις προσεχείς ημέρες προγραμματίζω επειγόντως γαστροσκόπηση και τρέμω και μόνο στην ιδέα των αποτελεσμάτων. Θα κάνω και μία σχετική διατροφή να ηρεμήσει λίγο το έρημο το στομαχάκι μου.
Αυτά τα όμορφα... Εσείς έχετε αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ παρόμοια προβλήματα?

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Καλημέρα,
> Σας γράφω πιο πολύ για να νιώσω ακόμα περισσότερο την κατάντια που μπορεί να σε φτάσει ένα πάθος... Τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες έτρωγα άθλια! Τέσσερα γεύματα, 2 καλά (πρωινό - μεσημεριανό) και τα άλλα δύο γευστικά και παχυντικά σνακ σε τεράστιες ποσότητες. Έφταναν και περίσσευαν 3 μέρες για να νιώσω πάλι βαρελάκι, εκεί που είχα καταφέρει να αναπνεύσω λίγο και να κουμπώνουν τα παντελόνια μου άνετα. Χθες όμως το ξεφτίλισα. Ψωμιά, τσιπς, και ξηροκάρπια αποτέλεσαν την χθεσινή μου διατροφή. Με την κοιλιά τούμπανο, βγήκα το βράδυ, ήπια και τα ποτάκια μου και γύρισα να κοιμηθώ. Τί τον ήθελα τον ύπνο? Ξύπνησα μες στην νύχτα με ένα απίστευτο κάψιμο στον οισοφάγο. Τα υγρά είχαν ανέβει στο στόμα και την μύτη, και όσο προσπαθούσα να τα καταπιώ, τόσο πιο έντονο ένιωθα το κάψιμο. Προφανώς είχα πάθει αναρόφηση... Είχα πόνο και δύσπνοια. Τελικά κατάφερα και κοιμήθηκα λίγες ώρες καθιστή στον καναπέ... Αν έκανα να κατεβάσω το κεφάλι λίγο πιο χαμηλά, τσουπ το κάψιμο πάλι... 
> Καλά να πάθω εγώ και το στραβό μου το κεφάλι. Τις προσεχείς ημέρες προγραμματίζω επειγόντως γαστροσκόπηση και τρέμω και μόνο στην ιδέα των αποτελεσμάτων. Θα κάνω και μία σχετική διατροφή να ηρεμήσει λίγο το έρημο το στομαχάκι μου.
> Αυτά τα όμορφα... Εσείς έχετε αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ παρόμοια προβλήματα?


Καλημέρα!!Κάψιμο δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε,ισως ομως επειδη οταν εκανα υπερφαγικα τα εβγαζα.δυσφορια ομως απειρες φορες. Απλως εχω πολυ μεγαλη δυσκολια στην πεψη,ακομα και στα πιο ελαφρια.Φαγητο μαγειρευτο-βαρυ με σαλτσες και τετοια δεν τολμαω να φαω,δεν νιωθω ακριβως καψιμο,αλλα κατα καποιον τροπο δεν το δεχεται ο οργανισμος μου.εχω παλινδρομησεις....
εγω οταν εκανα γαστροσκοπηση δε μου βρηκαν κατι(εκτος απο μια οδοντοβουρτσα και 5-6 κιλα παγωτο:) )

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα!Το έχω πάθει πολλές φορές αυτό κ εγώ, το έπαθα και πριν λιγες μερες που έφαγα παλι πολύ.Δράμα!Αλλά θυμάμαι οτι έντονες καούρες και να μου ανεβαίνει το φαγητό, πάθαινα πάντα οταν έτρωγα μεγαααλες ποσότητες φαγητού-πόσο μαλλον τωρα που το στομάχι είναι ταλαιπωρημένο.Αν έχεις χαμομήλακι, είναι θαυματουργό σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ενα ζετσό φλυτζάνι..Κάνε την γαστροσκόπηση , δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα, αλλά νομίζω όλοι οι άνθρωποι λιγο-πολύ, αν πέσουν να κοιμηθούν παραφαγωμένοι έχουν τέτοιες ενοχλήσεις..

----------


## POZ

> [i]
> Καλημέρα!!Κάψιμο δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε,ισως ομως επειδη οταν εκανα υπερφαγικα τα εβγαζα.δυσφορια ομως απειρες φορες. Απλως εχω πολυ μεγαλη δυσκολια στην πεψη,ακομα και στα πιο ελαφρια.Φαγητο μαγειρευτο-βαρυ με σαλτσες και τετοια δεν τολμαω να φαω,δεν νιωθω ακριβως καψιμο,αλλα κατα καποιον τροπο δεν το δεχεται ο οργανισμος μου.εχω παλινδρομησεις....
> εγω οταν εκανα γαστροσκοπηση δε μου βρηκαν κατι(εκτος απο μια οδοντοβουρτσα και 5-6 κιλα παγωτο:) )



Αλεξανδρίτα μου βγήκε ο καφές απτη μύτη!!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i]
> Καλημέρα!!Κάψιμο δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε,ισως ομως επειδη οταν εκανα υπερφαγικα τα εβγαζα.δυσφορια ομως απειρες φορες. Απλως εχω πολυ μεγαλη δυσκολια στην πεψη,ακομα και στα πιο ελαφρια.Φαγητο μαγειρευτο-βαρυ με σαλτσες και τετοια δεν τολμαω να φαω,δεν νιωθω ακριβως καψιμο,αλλα κατα καποιον τροπο δεν το δεχεται ο οργανισμος μου.εχω παλινδρομησεις....
> εγω οταν εκανα γαστροσκοπηση δε μου βρηκαν κατι(εκτος απο μια οδοντοβουρτσα και 5-6 κιλα παγωτο:) )
> 
> ...


Για να ελαφρυνω λιγο το κλιμα το ειπα τωρα που εχω αποστασιοποιηθει καπως απο το συμβαν!!!ασε που εγινε ολοκληρο συμβουλιο για παρτυ μου και τελικα μετα απο 3 προσπαθειες ανεπιτυχεις μονο ο διευθυντης της κλινικης καταφερε να τη βγαλει.και μετα δε μου τη δινανε,την κρατησανε!!!!!ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα εχω γινει case study στους φοιτητες ιατρικης....

----------


## alexandrita

χαχα οχι 'αμα παω' , 'οταν παω'!!!!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin:

----------


## loustam

Χα χα χα
Με κάνατε και γέλασα πάλι. Είδατε τί ωραίο που είναι όταν φτάνεις στο σημείο να αυτοσαρκάζεσαι για τα καμώματά σου??? Εγώ αυτό το θεωρώ υγεία!!! Πάντως δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δεν στην έδωσαν? Την πήραν για αποδεικτικό στοιχείο??? Να θυμηθώ πριν πάω για γαστροσκόπηση να προσέχω τι βάζω στο στόμα μου...
Πονάει by the way???

----------


## alexandrita

Δεν ξερω τι την ηθελαν,και να φανταστεις οτι τη ζητησα και μου ειπαν ΟΧΙ και οτι θελουν να την κρατησουν οπωσδηποτε.Στην κατασταση σοκ οπου ημουν δεν καταλαβαινα και πολλα.θυμαμαι μονο οτι μου εβαλαν ξυλοκαινη,ειχε απαισια γευση,και οτι ενιωθα εντονη δυσφορια αλλα δεν διαμαρτυρηθηκα καθολου...το μονο που με ενοιαζε εκεινες τις στιγμες ηταν να αποφυγω το χειρουργειο.εκανα και 4 συνεχομενες,οποτε μετα ημουν πολυ εξαντλημενη... πες μου παντως οταν την κανεις τι θα σου πουν!

----------


## POZ

Μιλάμε η γκαντεμιά μου δεν έχει όρια...απο τις 6 με έχει πιάσει μια λύσσα να φάω ψωμι και γλυκά, αλλά θέλω ποσότητες όχι απλά να τσιμπήσω..κρατιέμαι με νύχια κ με δόντια επειδή περιμένω υδραυλικό κ φοβάμαι μη γίνω ρεζίλι..και πριν 5 λεπτά η γειτόνισσα ξαναχυπησε!!Μου έφερε μισό(!) κεικ, 2 κομμάτια γαλακτομπούρεκο και 1 κομμάτι τούρτα σοκολάτα σπιτική..έφαγα ήδη 2 κομμάτια κεικ και λυπάμαι να τα πετάξω τα υπόλοιπα η ηλίθια, ενω μου είπε οτι κάνει διαιτα και οτι φτιαχνει το φτιαχνει για τα παιδιά..και εγώ τι ειμαι δλδ ο σκουπιδοντενεκές της???:mad::mad::mad: Ε, αφου κάνεις δίαιτα ΤΙ φτιαχνεις 15 γλυκα τη μερα??φτιαξε ένα κεικακι για τα παιδια και τελος!!Γαμωτο δηλαδή..!

----------


## POZ

τα 2 έγιναν 4 + το μισό γαλακτ. και τελος!Τα εξολοθρευσα χωρίς να τα πετάξω:P:P:Pμα δεν πεινούσα καθόλου απλά έχω φάει πολυ άσχημα ποιοτικά σήμερα και ήθελα πιο πολύ ψωμιά για να φύγει αυτή η..λιγούρα, η αίσθηση του οτι δεν έχεις φαει φαγητο..την επόμενη θα τα πετάξω κατευθειαν, εκτος αν φερει φαγητο.Ας φερνει αυτη αφου κανει δίαιτα και εγω θα τα σουταρω παραυτα..ε αμα πια!αρκετα με το ηλιθιο μου φιλοτιμο μη και φανω ακαταδεκτη, κριμα ο κοπος, κριμα με σκεφτηκε κτλ.!ΟΥΦ!!

----------


## POZ

άστα Ελενάκι θα είχα ταίσει πολλές ήπείρους αν ήταν έτσι..:tumble:Τέλικα μου καρφώθηκαν στο μυαλό πάντως τα σκατογλυκά και έκανα ένα (ψιλο)υπερφαγικό πριν λιγο αλλά ευτυχώς μονο με μήλα, αχλάδια, φρυγανιές και 3 γιαούρτια!Τούμπανο τώρα αλλά τουλάχιστον χωρίς άλλα λιπαρα για σήμερα και εαν κρατηθω το σ/κ και δεν παιξει παλι καμια έξοδος με φαι θα ξεφουσκώσω λογικά και δεν πειράζει..Πριν λιγο καιρο θα έτρεχα κατευθείαν να τα βάλω , τώρα τουλαχιστον προσπαθω μην επηρεάζομαι και να σκεφτομαι λογικά, κάτι είναι κ αυτό..Πάω για ύπνο γιατί σε λιγο θα αρχίσω να ζητάω και αλμυρό..Καλό βραδυ σε όλους!

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα,
Εγώ εννοείται ότι αρνούμαι να έχω το οτιδήποτε λιπαρό - γλυκό στο σπίτι. Πριν 5 ημέρες έκανα τραπέζι στο σπίτι μου σε κάποιους φίλους και μου ήρθαν όλοι με κρασιά και γλυκά. Αφού έφυγαν τα παιδιά από το σπίτι, εννοείται ότι δεν υπήρχε ούτε μισό γλυκό στο ψυγείο. Τους τα έδωσα πακέτο μαζί τους. Σιγά μην καθόμουν εγώ να παλεύω με τον πειρασμό. Τους τα έδωσα μαζί τους και έτσι μείναμε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι. Τέρμα οι ντροπές μην τυχόν και τους προσβάλλω, ή μην τυχόν και αποκαλύψω την αδυναμία μου. Τους είπα ότι άμα τα έχω σπίτι θα τα εξαφανίσω σε 5 λεπτά και έτσι προτιμώ να μην τα έχω... :rolleyes:

Μπράβο ΡΟΖ που απέχεις από την τουαλέτα. Κι εγώ τα πάω πολύ καλά σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Το 2011 θα είναι πολύ καλή χρονιά, το νιώθω...

----------


## click

ενα παλιο τοπικ

Στην Χριστίνα....




> _Originally posted by femalethess_
> το έχω πει και το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές όμως θα συνεχίζω να το λέω γιατί απλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια...
> δεν είναι το πρόβλημα το φαγητό...ούτε τα κιλά...ούτε οι θερμίδες....
> ο ναρκωμανής για να ξεφύγει δεν αρκεί να κόψει τα ναρκωτικά...πρέπει να βρει την αιτία που τον οδήγησε να πάρει για πρώτη φορά ναρκωτικά....αν βρει την αιτία και την απομυθοποιήσει τα υπόλοιπα είναι εύκολα...
> έτσι είναι και στην δική μας περίπτωση...ΌΛΟΥΣ κάτι μας οδήγησε εδώ...δεν γεννηθήκαμε μ αυτό...προέκυψε στην πορεία...
> ξέρω όταν είσαι μέσα στο πρόβλημα το μυαλό θολώνει και δεν βλέπει καθαρά....όμως εκεί είναι η λύση για όσους θέλουν να ξεφύγουν... Τις περισσότερες φορές είναι σκληρό το να βρεις την αιτία...θα σε πονέσει, θα σε νευριάσει, θα σε εξοργίσει...Όμως μόλις φύγουν αυτά τα πρώτα συναισθήματα τότε αρχίζεις με έναν μαγικό τρόπο να απομακρύνεσαι όλο και περισσότερο από το πρόβλημα....
> ούτε εγώ πίστευα οτι θα το νικούσα!ποτε μου δεν το πίστεψα...ήταν για μένα κάτι απίθανο να συμβεί...οταν έφτασα πάτο, όταν κουράστηκα με αυτό που έκανα, όταν είδα τους γύρω μου με απλά πράγματα να είναι χαρούμενοι , τότε αποφάσισα να κάνω μια βουτια στον εαυτό μου και να δω τι μου φταίει...αν πόνεσα λεει!ξέρετε με πόσα έπρεπε να συμβιβαστώ?πόσα έπρεπε να αναθεωρήσω?όμως ήξερα οτι όσο πονάω τόσο λυτρώνομαι!ναι ετσι είναι!
> όταν κάνεις μια επέμβαση πονάς αλλά μετα γίνεσαι καλά! ετσι ειναι κ αυτό! θα πονέσεις πρώτα και μετα ούτε που θα καταλάβεις πόσο πίσω άφησες το πρόβλημα...
> για μένα ( επειδη ηταν από τις πρώτες προσπαθειες που έκανα τότε) δεν είναι καλό να μετράς τις μέρες που είσαι καθαρός...το να τις μετράς σου τονίζει οτι έχεις πρόβλημα...δεν σε αφήνει να ξευφύγεις... σου φέρνει το μυαλό σε κατασταση νιρβάνα και σκέφτεσαι μόνο αυτό!
> ...


το κοριτσι εχει βαλει το msn του, αν θελετε να ερθετε σε επικοινωνια:thumbup:

----------


## mariafc

Κοριτσια μου γιατί σιγήσατε? Όλα καλα?

----------


## alexandrita

Η σιγή είναι καλή εδώ Μαράκι!!!!Συνήθως σημαίνει οτι κρατιόμαστε μακρυά από βουλιμικά... (αυτό θέλω να ελπίζω τουλάχιστον....)

----------


## mariafc

σωστή!!! Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. Αν είναι έτσι λοιπόν μακάρι το τόπικ αυτό να ΄μείνει στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Η σιγή είναι καλή εδώ Μαράκι!!!!Συνήθως σημαίνει οτι κρατιόμαστε μακρυά από βουλιμικά... (αυτό θέλω να ελπίζω τουλάχιστον....)


έτσι, έτσι!Βέβαια ας μη χαίρομαι κ πολύ εγώ γιατί 4 μέρες σερι έκανα υπερφαγικά με αποκορύφωμα την τέταρτη μερα το βράδυ που έπαθα υστερία και δεν σταματούσα και που μετα βίας κρατήθηκα μακριά απο τη λεκάνη..υπέφερα πραγματικά παρα πολύ.Ενα θα πω..κοιμηθηκα καθιστή γιατι πονούσα..τελείως τραγική..αλλά αφού κρατήθηκα κ δεν πισωγύρισα ελπίζω την επόμενη να το κοντρολάρω καλύτερα κ να σταματήσω πιο έγκαιρα.Αντε όλα να μας πάνε καλά και σε λίογους μήνες να το κάνουμε Ημερολόγιο ευτυχισμένων στιγμών!!;);)

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα!!!
Χαθήκαμε, αλλά πραγματικά το πιστεύω ότι είναι για καλό σκοπό! Το 2011 έχει ξεκινήσει πολύ αισιόδοξα, δυνατά, με στόχους, προσμονές και θετικές σκέψεις. Τα βουλιμικά έχουν εξαφανιστεί, τα υπερφαγικά υπάρχουν ελεγχόμενα, τόσο ώστε να μην μπορώ απλά να χάσω κιλά. Μία προσπάθεια που έχω ξεκινήσει με διατροφολόγο έχει αποβεί άκαρπη στο να περιοριστώ στις αγαπημένες μου γεύσεις. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ να κάνω δίαιτα. Θέλω να έχω μία φυσιολογική ζωή. Θεωρητικά θα ήθελα να ρίξω και τα 5 κιλάκια που έχω αποκτήσει από όλη αυτήν την ιστορία, αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο το: "όχι λιπαρά, όχι υδατάνθρακες, ψητά, σαλάτες, φρουτάκια, και στο τσακίρ κέφι φάε 2 κριτσινάκια". Πλάκα μου κάνεις? Δύο κριτσινάκια τί να μου κάνουν εμένα? Μιλάς σε βουλιμικό άτομο που στις εξάρσεις έτρωγε 2 περίπτερα και 1 φούρνο μαζί, και θέλεις τώρα να αρκεστώ σε 2 κριτσινάκια? Δεν γίνονται αυτά... Οπότε προς το παρόν παραμένω στα κιλά που είμαι, μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση για τα καλά, και βλέπουμε σε κανα χρόνο πάλι τί θα κάνουμε με τα κιλάκια αυτά. Ρε κορίτσια ξέρετε σε τί δεν μπορώ να περιοριστώ με τίποτα? Στα κουλούρια θεσσαλονίκης και στα κριτσινάκια με τυρί. Μπορώ να τρέομαι όλη μέρα με αυτά... Αυτές είναι οι μόνες, αλλά καθημερινές μου αμαρτίες...
Κατά τα άλλα, από υγεία καλά τα πάμε. Αν και την Δευτέρα πάω για γαστροσκόπηση και ομολογώ ότι μία μικρή αγωνία την έχω. Να δούμε τί σκατά έχει πάθει αυτό το άμοιρο το στομαχάκι και ο οισοφάγος που τους έχω αλλάξει τα φώτα χρόνια τώρα! 
Θα σας ενημερώσω. Να έχετε ένα υπέροχο Σαββατοκύριακο!!!

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα loustam μου,σε σκεφτομουν αυτες τις μερες!!!! Πολυ χαιρομαι που εισαι σε καλο σταδιο και αναμενω εντυπωσεις απο τη γαστρο σου.
Καλο Σαββατοκύριακο και σε σενα girl!!!

----------


## magia_ed

Καταρχήν εύχομαι υγεία σε όλους.......ξέρει κανείς πόσος καιρός πρέπει να απέχει κανείς απο τους εμετούς έτσι ώστε να μην κινδυνεύει για υποτροπή και πόσο χρονικό διάστημα ο οργανισμός επανέρχεται....

----------


## loustam

Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα...
Αρχικά Μάγια η ερώτησή σου δυστυχώς νομίζω ότι δεν έχει απάντηση... Το διάστημα αποχής και η πιθανότητα υποτροπής εξαρτάται καθαρά από τον καθέναν. Σε εμένα έχουν περάσει και χρόνια αποχής, και μετά έχω επιστρέψει στους εμετούς από το στραβό μου το κεφάλι, επειδή τα πράγματα στην ζωή μου δεν ήρθαν όπως θα ήθελα... Δεν είναι παθογόνος ασθένεια για να μιλάμε για υποτροπή... Είναι συμπεριφορά με αίτια ψυχολογικά τα οποία πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν σωστά και εκ του βάθους για να μην επιστρέψεις στην κακιά συνήθεια... Όσο για τον οργανισμό, εξαρτάται τί ζημιές έχουν ήδη προκληθεί. Εγώ ας πούμε έχω ήδη "ντύσει" τα μπροστινά δόντια μου τα οποία είχαν ψιλολιώσει. Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ ξανά να έχω τα κανονικά μου δόντια. Επίσης σήμερα που έκανα γαστροσκόπηση, διαπιστώθηκε διαφραγματοκοίλη και οισοφαγίτιδα. Κοινώς, οισοφάγος και στομάχι έχουν γίνει ένα (έχει γίνει διάνοιξη στο σημείο όπου συγκρατούνται τα οξέα του στομάχου από το να ανεβαίνουν στον οισοφάγο) και πρέπει για όλη μου την ζωή να προσέχω τί τρώω, πόσο τρώω, τί πίνω, τι ώρα τρώω και πίνω, ... Και αυτό θεραπεύεται μόνο με εγχείρηση, που προς το παρόν δεν προτίθεμαι να κάνω... Επίσης εντοπίστηκε φλεγμονή στο στομάχι, και περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα της βιοψίας για να μας δώσουν πιο σαφή εικόνα. Και τους εμετούς τους έχω κόψει σχεδόν 1 χρόνο τώρα... Οπότε Μάγια μου καταλαβαίνεις ότι εμένα τουλάχιστον ο οργανισμός μου δεν θα επανέλθει ποτέ. Ελπίζω εσύ να μην έχεις παρουσιάσει τέτοια προβλήματα και να την γλιτώσεις. Έχεις κόψει τους εμετούς όμως, σωστά???
Alexandrita με τα παραπάνω πιστεύω ότι απάντησα και σε εσένα. Έχω λίγο άγχος για την βιοψία. Σε τρεις μερούλες θα ξέρουμε...

----------


## magia_ed

Υγεία και χαρά.........
Απέχω από τους εμετούς από τις 21/12/10 την ημερομηνία εγγραφής μου στο forum........Είμαι 27 και είμαι βουλιμική από τα 17 μου δεν έκανα καθημερινά εμετούς, μέσω όρο 2φορές την εβδομάδα, υπήρχε βέβαια και απόχη που διαρκούσε ένα μήνα αλλά υπήρχαν και περιόδοι που οι εμετοί ήταν καθημερινοί....Πριν πάρω την απόφαση να σταματήσω η κατάσταση είχε ξεφύγει έκανα καθημερινά κατά μέσω όρο 3 εμετούς.....φοβάμαι την υποτροπή αν και θεώρω οτι το ελέγχω ψάχνω τρόπους αυτοίασης χωρίς βοήθεια του ειδικού...προσπάθω αλλά ποτέ δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη για την πορεία της κατάστασης...όσο αναφορά την κατάσταση της υγείας μου δεν γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει..σίγουρα είχα ταχυκαρδίες οι οποίες σταδιακά υποχωρούν..Εύχομαι τα αποτελέσματα να είναι καλά....ενημέρωσε μόλις μάθεις....Ευχαριστώ πάντως το μηνυμα σου με υπερκάλυψε και μου δίνει δύναμη να συνεχίσω να απέχω...

----------


## Ifiyenia

Ροζ, 
έχεις π.μ.

Ιφιγένεια

----------


## POZ

Ιφιγένεια με το τέλειο όνομα,το είδα σευχαριστω πολύ!πολύ σωστη όμως!Θα σου απαντησω αύριο προσεκτικα γιατι πρέπει να βγω τωρα..φιλιά!

----------


## Ifiyenia

loustam , όλα καλά να πάνε !

----------


## magia_ed

Μόλις πρίν από λίγο πάλεψα με τον ατίθασσο εαυτό μου ακόμη δηλαδή παλεύω............έλεξα μια υπερφαγική διάθεση προσπάθησα να βάλω ένα τέλος στην αρρωστημένη όρεξη μου...απέχω από τους εμετούς ένα μήνα τώρα, νοιώθω φυσιολογική δεν διαφέρω σε τίποτα απο εναν κανονικό άνθρωπο......Ξεκίνησα γράφωντας τι τρώω καθημερινά, το διάβασα σ ένα post της loustam την οποία και ευχαριστώ πολύ....Καταγράφω καθημερινά τί τρώω λοιπόν.......όταν πιάνω αυτό το βιβλιάρακι έρχομαι αντιμέτωπη με τα πάθη μου και κάθε μέρα του υπόσχομαι πως η επόμενη θα είναι καλύτερη..εκεί μέσα βρίσκονται κρυμμένες οι αδυναμίες μου...τις κρύβω τόσο καλά τις θάβω θα έλεγα μέσα στην ταφόπλακα της ψυχής μου....Κάνω διάλογο με τον άλλο μου εαυτό υπάρχει ο σόφρων μέσα μου και ο παράφρων..στο τέλος δεν ξέρω ποίος θα νικήσει....................

----------


## loustam

Τα αποτελέσματα της βιοψίας ευτυχώς αρκετά καλά, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν το ιστορικό μου... Χρόνια γαστρίτιδα χωρίς αλλοιώσεις ή δυσπλασίες... φιου... Μετά από όλο αυτό το άγχος που πέρασα, πείτε μου με τί μυαλό και τί ψυχολογία θα τολμούσα να ξανασκύψω το κεφάλι μέσα στην λεκάνη??? Νιώθω τόσο όμορφα το τελευταίο διάστημα... Είχα ξεχάσει πως είναι η πραγματική ζωή, έξω από αυτόν τον ψεύτικο βουλιμικό κόσμο που είχα πλάσει και ζούσα ΜΟΝΗ μου! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας κορίτσια μου και εδώ είμαστε να τα λέμε, ελπίζω πάντα με καλά νέα, ανεβασμένη ψυχολογία και νέους στόχους!!!
Καλημέρες!!!

----------


## mariafc

loustam πολύ χαίρομαι με τα νέα σου. Μπράβο κορίτσι μου. Ευτυχώς πήγαν όλα καλά. Ξημερώνουν καλύτερες μέρες να σαι πλέον σίγουρη γι αυτό. 
Καλη συνέχεια. Γερή και δυνατή πάντα.

----------


## faih86

'Αλλη μια μέρα που κατέβασα τα πάντα(γλύκα του κουταλιού , μαρμελάδες,ψωμία , μέχρι και κακάο σκέτο με το κουταλάκι έφαγα η γουρούνα) και έτσι κλίνει μια βδομάδα που σχεδόν καθημερινά έκανα υπερφαγείες και τις μέρες που δεν έκανα δεν έτρωγα λίγο αλλά κανονικά προς πολύ σίγουρα θα έχω βάλει κιλά . Είδα στον καθρέπτη την φουσκωμένη μου κοιλια και πραγματικά αηδίασα πάλι θα ντυθώ αύριο με φόρμες και φαρδιά ρουχα για να κρυφτώ, πόσο πια?νίωθω ότι όχι μόνο δεν θα τα καταφέρω ποτέ να κατέβω στα κιλά μου και να τρώω σαν άνθρωπος αλλά θα παχύνω και υπερβολικά γιατί πραγματικά κουράστηκα να αντιμέτοπίζω την βουλημία 7χρόνια!!!!!νίωθω ότι της παραδίνομαι και δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα για να την αντισταθμίσω...και τότε και αν δεν θα μπορώ να με βλέπω...έχω τόσα θέματα στο κεφάλι μου σοβαρότερα δεν αντέχω να με απασχολέι και το φαγητό....θελω να ηρεμίσω!!!!(ουφ ξέσπασα κάπως...)

----------


## POZ

χτες τα ξημερωματα ξαναέκανα εμετό μετα απο τόσο καιρό..Δεν το επέλεξα καν, ξύπνησα με τρομερό ανακάτεμα και ίσα που πρόλαβα να φτάσω στο μπάνιο..ΣΚΑΤΑ!Σήμερα ξύπνησα χάλια απο τις τύψεις, το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, δεν έπρεπε να γίνει ούτε έπρεπε να ανακατέψω τόσες τροφές μέσα στο στομάχι μου απο τη στιγμή που έχω ευαισθησία.Δεν θα πω τέρμα , γιατί ούτε ξέρω τι μου ξημερώνει αύριο..θα πω μονο οτι ελπίζω επιτέλους μετά απο το χθεσινό μαρτυριο να βάλω μυαλό..

----------


## faih86

βρε ΡΟΖ αν δεν τον προκάλεσες εσύ τον εμετό δεν πρέπει να έχεις τόσες τύψεις το στομάχι σου δεν άντεξε αυτές τις τροφές στον καθένα θα μπορούσε να συμβεί και χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα....εντάξει σίγουρα δεν έπρεπε να το παρακάνεις με το φαγητό αλλά δεν γίνεται να κόψουμε τις κακές συνήθειες απ'την μία μέρα στην άλλη...ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## POZ

δίκιο έχεις ..απλά ξύπνησαν μνήμες που δεν ήθελα και επειδή έχω τη μύγα, δεν το είδα όπως θα το έβλεπε κάποιος που δεν έχει το ιστορικό μου..Θα προσπαθήσω να το ξεχάσω..προχωράμε!Οτι έγινε , έγινε, αργά ή γρήγορα όλα θα διορθωθούν!

----------


## click

ροζιτα, πολυ παλιοτερα θυμαμαι οτι ειχε γραψει κατι παρομοιο η bouliana. απο κρεπαλη με ποτα ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα. και ειχε νιωσει το ιδιο συναισθημα παρολο που ηξερε οτι φυσικα δεν προκαλεσε εκεινη τον εμετο, αλλα το ιδιο το σωμα.

ηρεμια λοιπον :)

----------


## τζενη_ed

κοριτσια εγω επαθα μια αναλογη κατασταση προχτες
ειχα να κανω εμετο πανω απο 3 χρονια 
2 χρονια η εγχειρηση και 1 χρονο πριν
και ζαλίστηκα στο αυτοκινητο και χαλαστηκα απο κατι στραγαλια 
και οταν ψιλοεκανα εμετο στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου ηταν οτι θα ξεφορτωνόμουν και τις θερμιδες απ τα στραγαλια
τι σου ειναι το κώλυμα ρε παιδι μου

----------


## faih86

Α καλά αυτό με τις θερμίδες το χώ και εγώ όσες φορές έχει τύχει να κάνω εμετό επειδή κάτι με πείραξε ένω ή αίσθηση είναι χάλια καταβάθος χαίρομαι που γλίτωσα τις θερμίδες που έφαγα...

----------


## faih86

Σκατα πάλι νομίζω θα πεθάνω απ'το πολύ φαϊ ...

----------


## magia_ed

Η μυρωδια απ τα σουβλακια που τρωνε οι αλλοι εχει κολλησει στην μυτη μου....θα αντισταθω με νυχια και με δοντια

----------


## POZ

Φαίη ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα..απο αύριο με μέτρο και όλα θα είναι περαστικά!Αυτά τα λέω κ στον εαυτό μου..Σήμερα έφαγα κανονικά το φαγάκι μου ολά καλά μέχρι που μου είπε μια κοπέλα πως είμαι πολύ αδύνατη(φορούσα φορμα μαύρη ριχτη).Απο εκείνη τη στιγμή άρχισα πάλι να νιώθω ανορεξική, καταθλιπτική κ να βαράνε καμπανάκια στο κεφάλι μου..οτι ακόμη είμαι άρρωστη εφοσον δεν έχω περίοδο, οτι πάντα θα έχω πρόβλημα κτλ κτλ.Οπου μπήκα μέσα στο ζαχαροπλαστείο γυρίζοντας και πήρα ένα κεικ κ κάτι βουτήματα με ξ.καρπούς και τα έφαγα ολα σπαστικά και χωρίς να πεινάω..Θέλω να περάσει ολο αυτο όσο το δυνατον πιο γρήγορα..θέλω να ξεχάσω , να τα ξεχάσω όλα, να ξυπνήσω αύριο το πρωι και νη έχω πάψει να κουβαλάω στην πλάτη μου όλη αυτη την αρρώστια.

----------


## mariafc

αχ βρε ροζούλα μου πως σε καταλαβαίνω. Αυτά τα άτιμα τα σχόλια τρίτων είναι ικανά να με ρίξουν στα πατώματα. Παλιά δεν έδινα τόση σημασία αλλά πλέον με επηρεάζουν αρκετά. 
Όταν κάποιος μου λεει ποσο αδύνατη είμαι χτυπάνε όχι μόνο καμπανάκια αλλά ολόκληρο το καμπαναριό. Και ενώ ξέρω ότι προσπαθώ, οτι πάω πολύ καλά εκείνη τη στιγμή αισθάνομαι τόσο άρρωστη και απαισιόδοξη ότι τελικά ποτέ δε θα ξεπεράσω την ανορεξία και τα κόμπλεξ μου. Η έλλειψη περιόδου επιδεινώνει την κατάσταση γιατί έρχεται να μου θυμίζει την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος και έτσι μπάινω σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο ψυχολογικό κυρίως. 
Δεν ξέρω βρε Ροζ μου ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι θα ρθει η μέρα που θα είμαστε ξανα ευτυχισμένες και που η κωλοανορεξία θα πάψει να τρυπάει την ψυχή μας και να μας βασανίζει? Θέλω τόσο να ξεχάσω να τα σβήσω όλα.

----------


## POZ

Μαράκι καλημέρα!Οπως βλέπεις ξύπνησα πουρνο-πουρνο, λόγω αυτης της βλακείας της χθεσινής, με έπιασε πάλι ένα τρομερό άγχος κ δεν μπορούσα να κλείσω μάτι..Μας επηρεάζουν τόσο τα σχόλια, γιατί εμείς οι ίδιες δεν έχουμε ακόμη εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μας..είναι ακόμη όλα πολύ πρόσφατα και επιπλεον το θεμα περίοδος, επιβεβαιώνει οτι κάτι (ακόμη) δεν πάει καλά..Οταν είδα λιγο αίμα πριν εναν μηνα , ένιωθα τοσο δυνατη και φυσιολογική ξανά..τωρα πάλι έχω αρχίσει κ νιώθω εξωγήινος, αφού χθες οταν μου το είπε η κοπέλα,ήθελα να της απαντήσω "ναι, ξέρεις, αναρρώνω απο νευρική ανορεξία.." κ να ξεσπάσω σε κλάμματα..Αλλά το βούλωσα και είπα απλά ένα σευχαριστώ.Ναι, πιστεύω οτι θα το ξεπεράσουμε και θα έρθει κ η ώρα που θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε γιαυτό χωρίς να μας πονάει, πίστεψέ με , έχω περάσει πολύ πιο οδυνηρές καταστάσεις που πίστευα οτι δεν θα ξεπεράσω ποτέ κ τελικά περνώντας τα χρόνια ο πόνος μετριάστηκε και έμεινε απλά μια πικρή επίγευση.Το κακό είναι οτι όλο το πακέτο "ανορεξία", είναι μακροχρόνιο κ κάπου τα νεύρα σπάνε..Τέλος πάντων, να μην πισωγυρίζουμε έχει σημασία, έστω κ αν προχωράμε αργά..δεν μπορεί κάπου θα βγάλει!Ισως να βγει κ ένα καλό απο όλη αυτη την ταλαιπωρία κ να μάθουμε επιτέλους να αγαπάμε κ να φροντίζουμε τους εαυτούς μας όπως πρέπει..:blush:

----------


## freedom30

αα ρε κοριτσαρες ποσο σας νιωθω.....

----------


## mariafc

Αχ βρε Ροζούλα μου πραγματικά παίρνω πολύ δύναμη όταν σε διαβάζω και σένα έτσι αισιόδοξη. Υπάρχουν μέρες που ξυπνάω και νιώθω ότι το χω ξορκίσει το κακό και πραγματικά έχω προχωρήσει παρακάτω αλλά είναι κάποιες μέρες που τα νεύρα σπάνε που αισθάνομαι τόσο κουρασμένη. Δεν πισογυρίζω μεν και αυτό είναι ήδη ενα τεράστιο βήμα αυτά ανήκουν στο πολύ μακρινό παρελθόν αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να φτιάξω την ψυχολογία μουΜε κηνυγάνε ακόμα κάποιοι φόβοι και αγωνίες και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεςι και σχόλια τρίτων τοσο μα τόσο κακοπροαίρετα. 
Πολλές φορές και εγώ έχω αισθανθεί ο΄τι θέλω να φωνάξω σε όλους το πρόβλημα μου αλλά λέω όχι δε θα τους δώσω μεγαλύτερη χαρά. Θα το παλέψω και θα νικήσω αν και δε σου κρύβω ότι με ενοχλεί τρομερά όταν γίνομαι το σχόλιο της γειτονιάς λες και δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα πράγματα να ασχοληθεί κανείς. Ξαφνικά όλοι ενδιαφέρθηκαν για την υγεία μου.
Και αυτό που μου τη δίνει περισσότερο είναι οτι αυτά τα σχόλια μου δημιουργούν προβλήματα με τη μάνα μου με αποτέλσμα μετά να διαλύομαι ψυχολογικά και να ζω μονίμως με άγχος, κατήφεια και μιζέρια. Κάπου εκεί αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι την περίοδο, οτι δε θα κάνω παιδιά ότι ειμαι ενα κόκκαλο και σιχαίνομαι να με βλέπω στον καθρέφτη και να την η ψυχολογική κατάρρευση.
Οχι όμως ρε γαμώτο θα τη βρούμε την άκρη του νήματος Θα ρθει εκείνη η μέρα που όλα αυτά θα είναι μακρινό παρελθόν και θα καταφέρουμε να αγαπήσουμε τον ευατό μας.

----------


## POZ

Μαράκι το καταλαβαίνω αυτό με τη μαμά σου κ με τους γνωστούς καλοθελητές-κουτσομπόληδες απολύτως..εγώ έχω πει στη μαμά μου οτι πλεον έχω περίοδο κανονική κ αυτό γιατί απλά ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ!!!Καταλαβαίνω το ενδιαφέρον κ την ανησυχία αλλά δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου να ασχολουνται μαζί μου, μα καθόλου όμως!Είναι ανάλογα κ με τον χαρακτήρα..Ευτυχώς τώρα που δεν φαίνομαι κοκκαλιάρα πια, έχουν σταματήσει κ τα περίεργα σχόλια κ βλέμματα απο τους γνωστούς..Ανήκουμε απότι κατάλαβα στην κατηγορία που παρα την απώλεια κιλών, είχαμε(έχουμε) συναίσθηση της κατάστασης..εγώ και 43 κιλά όταν ήμουν, ήξερα πολκύ καλά τι γίνεται κ μάλιστα ντρεπόμουν να βγω απτο σπίτι..όχι να αντιμετωπίσω και σχόλια..Προσπάθησε να κρατήσεις τα θετικά του οτι μένεις με τους δικούς σου, είναι πολλά.Είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια να μην είσαι μονος σου, η επαφή κ μόνο με άλλους ανθρώπους (χωρίς αυτό το πρόβλημα) βοηθάει..Εγώ ζω κ μονη μου και πολλές φορές πνίγομαι μεταξύ παρελθόντος και παρόντος κ δεν έχω κάποιον να με αποφορτίσει με την παρουσία του έστω.Εκεί, με ξαναπιάνουν τα ανορεξικά μου και όλοι οι φόβοι που προσπαθώ να πνίξω.Όταν πάω στους δικούς μου, χαλαρώνω, τρώω σωστά και ξεπερνάω σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις εμονές μου.Γιατί βλεπω ανθρωπους να τρώνε φυσιολογικά και απενοχοποιημένα, ούτε στερήσεις ούτε βουλιμίες και τους μιμούμαι κατα κάποιον τρόπο.Μόνη μου πολλές φορές, τρώω κλαίγοντας(μιλάω για λιπαρες τροφές), γιατί εκείνη τη στιγμή παλεύω να νικήσω τη φωνούλα που με σπρώχνει να ξαναγίνω ανορεξική και όλο αυτό ξεσπάει σε ένταση κ δάκρυα..Είναι δύσκολο οκ, το έχουμε βιώσει και συνεχίζουμε να το βιώνουμε, αλλά αλήθεια το πιστεύω πως δεν θα μας κυνηγάει για μια ζωή και πως ίσως να είναι κ ένα ισχυρό χαστούκι για την υπόλοιπη ζωή μας(εγω ήδη έχω αναθεωρήσει πολλά).Επίσης δεν πιστεύω οτι κάποιος πέφτει σε αυτή την αρρώστεια έτσι τυχαία, ντάξει, δεν είμαστε 15 χρονών, όλο κ κάποιο υπόβαθρο και ροπή θα υπήρχε..Προσωπικά για εμένα, η ανορεξία ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα, και το πιο ψυχοφθόρο βέβαια, γιαυτό ευελπιστώ πως μέσα απο αυτό το βίωμα θα αρχίσω να αποδέχομαι επιτέλους κ τον εαυτό μου ως έχει..

----------


## mariafc

Καλά εντάξει το χω ξαναπεί και το ξαναλέω ότι δεν περίμενα ποτέ οτι σε αυτό το φόρουμ θα συναντουσα άτομα που θα ταυτιζόμουνα τόσο πολύ μαζί τους. Ναι μεν γνώρισα άτομα τα οποία αντιμετωπίζουν διαφορετικό πρόβλημα από το δικό μου αλλά πραγματικά δεν περίμενα οτι με κάποια άτομα θα νιώσω τέτοια ταύτιση. Τόσες ομοιότητες, τόσο ίδιες σκέψεις, τόσα κοινά βιώματα. 
Εσύ λοιπόν είσαι από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις παρόλο που εγώ δεν γνώρισα και το άλλο νόμισμα της βουλιμίας και των εμετών και πραγματικά θαυμάζω το κουράγιο που έχεις να παλεύεις ταυτόχρονα με δύο δαίμονες.
Κάθε φορά που διαβάζω τα κείμενα είναι σαν να τα έχω γράψει εγώ. Βλέπω σε σένα μέρος του ευατού μου. Βλέπω ένα κορίτσι που θέλει όσο και εγώ να βγει από αυτόν τον εφιάλτη που πασχίζει καθημερινά γι αυτό. 
Νομίζω φιλενάδα ότι είμαστε απο τις πραγματικά ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που πάντα είχαμε συνείδηση της κατάστασης μας άσχετα αν για χ,ψ λόγους δεν κάναμε τίποτα για να την αλλάξουμε. Πάντα έβλεπα στον καθρέφτη το χάλι μου, ποτέ δεν κοίταξα το σώμα μου με θαυμασμό, ούτε μία στιγμή ενιωσα υπερήφανη με αυτό που έβλεπα. Ντρεπόμουν. Πήγαινα στη θάλασσα και σκιζόταν η καρδιά μου όταν έβλεπα πάνω μου όλα τα αδιάκριτα βλέμματα καρφωμένα πάνω μου. Δε χρειαζόταν να μου το πει κανείς ότι είχα πρόσωπο πεθαμένης, οτι δεν είχα μάγουλα, οτι είχε μπει το μάτι μου μέσα. Πάντα την έβλεπα την αλήθεια και τώρα ακόμα το βλέπω πως ακόμα θέλω πολύ δουλειά. Είμαι και φαίνομαι εξαιρετικά αδύνατη ακόμα
Ο λόγος που δεν έπαιρνα την κατάσταση στα χερια μου πράγμα που θα με είχε γλιτώσει από πολλά ήταν ο φόβος μου.αυτομάτως μου έρχονταν εικόνες απο το παχύσαρκο παρελθόν και έτσι συνεχιζόταν ο κατήφορος απλά και μόνο για ένα νούμερο της ζυγαριάς. Κάθε μέρα παλεύω μέσα μου με αυτή τη φωνή που πολλές φορές όταν θέλω να φάω παραπάνω θα με συγκρατήσει και θα μου δημιουργήσει ενοχές, με αυτή την εικόνα της ζυγαριάς που θα δείξει το απαγορευμένο νούμερο. 
Στην πραγματικότητα αυτήν την αρρώστεια καλούμαι να ξεπεράσω. Καλούμαι να απενοχοποιήσω το φαγητό γιατί δε μπορώ να ζήσω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου μετρώντας θερμίδες. 
Πόσα δάκρυα, πόσες ώρες ατέλειωτων υπεραναλύσεων που δε βγάζουν πουθενά και μοναξιά τόση μοναξιά. 
Ώρες ώρες νιώθω τόσο άδεια ψυχικά. Ξέρω ότι έχουμε περάσει το δύσκολο κομμάτι αλλά ρε συ πολλές φορές αισθάνομαι τώρα που μαστε κοντά στη γραμμή του τερματισμού ότι με εγκαταλείπουν οι δυνάμεις μου. 
Πωπω σκατούλες πάλι άρχισα να γράφω τις μαυρίλες μουμη με παρεξηγείς. Παντα το ξεκινάω στην πλάκα αλλά άμα πάρω φόρα τον γράφω τον πόνο μου μη χάσω. 

Επίσης συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες για το υπόβαθρο. Υπάρχουν βέβαια στιγμές που αανρωτιέμαι πως έφτασα να πάθω αυτό που κοροιδευα αλλά έχεις δίκιο. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έφτασα εκεί επειδή είχα ποτέ κόμπλεξ με το πάχος μου και ήθελα να γίνω μοντέλο. Ώντας αδύναμος χαρακτηρας που μια ζωή ζούσα με δεκανίκια άλλων δε μπόρεσα να αντιμετωπίσω και να σταθώ στο ύψος κάποιων περιστάσεων αλλων σοβαρών και άλλων λιγότερο, κάπου εκεί έχασ την αυτοεκτίμηση μου. Για το μόνο που με θαύμαζα ήταν όλη η προσπάθεια μου που έχασα 50 κιλά από μόνη μου άρα το να τα διατηρήσω απο΄τελούσε για μένα ιερό σκοπό γιατί αλλιώς θα έπεφτε και αυτό το κάστρο, δε θα εκπληρωνόταν ούτε αυτός ο στόχος της μις τελειομανείας.

Όσο για το θέμα γονιών για να μαι ειλικρινής έχω κρύψει πολλά απο τους γονείς μου. Ίσως κάποιοι να τα χουν υποψιαστεί αλλά πολλά δεν έχω το κουράγιο να τα ξεστομίσω αν και πολλές φορές έχω φτάσει στο αμήν να το κάνω αλλά δε θέλω να προκαλέσω άλλο πόνο. Οι γονείς μου για μένα ηταν και είναι πάντα το μεγαλύτερο στηριγμα μου ειδικά με τη μάνα μου μιλάμε για σχέση παθολογικής αγάπης. Αυτή η παθολογική αγάπη εκατερωθεν όπως καταλαβαίνεις οδηγείς σε πολύ δυνατές συγκρούσεις. Η ζωή μας έχει γίνει μια μικρή κόλαση. Την καταλαβαίνω προσπαθεί να σώσει το μοναχοπαίδι της απλά δε με βοηθάει καθόλου ο τρόπος με τον οποίο το κάνει. Με βασανίζει και με πάει πίσω και τότε μετατρέπομαι σε ένα τέρας που μισώ. Βρίζω, νευριάζω και πληγώνω τον μοναδικό άνθρωπο που αγαπω τόσο στον κόσμο και τα μοναδικά άτομα που μου ανταποδίδουν αυτή την αγάπη. 

Λοιπόν Ροζούλα κανονισε μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα μαστε δύο Θεες. Δε θα μας σταματάει τίποτα. Είναι δέσμευση.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έφτασα εκεί επειδή είχα ποτέ κόμπλεξ με το πάχος μου και ήθελα να γίνω μοντέλο. Ώντας αδύναμος χαρακτηρας που μια ζωή ζούσα με δεκανίκια άλλων δε μπόρεσα να αντιμετωπίσω και να σταθώ στο ύψος κάποιων περιστάσεων αλλων σοβαρών και άλλων λιγότερο, κάπου εκεί έχασ την αυτοεκτίμηση μου.
> 
> 
> Οι γονείς μου για μένα ηταν και είναι πάντα το μεγαλύτερο στηριγμα μου ειδικά με τη μάνα μου μιλάμε για σχέση παθολογικής αγάπης.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!Πιο ακριβώς δεν γίνεται!Εγώ να δεις ταύτιση!:wink1: Θα το δεις, μπορούμε αυτή την αρνητικότατη εμπειρία να την μετατρέψουμε σε μια διδακτική περιπέτεια, να πάψουμε να πνιγόμαστε απο τα αισθήματα, να σταματήσουμε να υποβιβάζουμε τις δυνατότητες μας, να βρούμε ισορροπία και να αναγνωρίσουμε τη δύναμη που έχουμε!(γιατί μη μου πέις οτι δεν είμαστε δυνατές όταν προσπαθούμε μονες μας να νικήσουμε κάτι τόσο ύπουλο κ δύσκολο..!)Απόφαση είναι πλεον, να γίνει το τελευταίο βήμα.Δύστυχώς, στην περίπτωση μας , η ανορεξία κ το πολύ αδύνατο σώμα, δεν συνοδεύτηκε απο στενά τζιν και φλερτ αλλά απο απομόνωση, μιζέρια, θλίψη και απόρριψη προς τον εαυτό μας.Και ξέρεις, η συνήθεια κ αν είναι ύπουλη..Εγώ αυτο βλέπω πλεον κ μου τη δίνει, οτι εκεί που πάω να πάρω τα πάνω μου και να ανοιχτώ στους ανθρώπους κ στη ζωή, κάτι με τρομάζει και επιλέγω να ξαναγυρίσω πίσω στην ασφάλεια των θερμίδων, της μοναξιάς και της ηλίθιας αποστείρωσης.Ενα θα σου πω.Απο τη μια περνάω φάσεις που έχω απόλυτη ανάγκη να γνωρίσω έναν άνθρωπο που θα ερωτευθω και θα ΞΕΦΥΓΩ τελείως και απο την άλλη, φοβάμαι οτι θα αναγκάζομαι να τρώω, οτι δεν θα μπορώ να ελέγξω το φαγητό μου και οτι θα παχύνω!!!!Ντροπή το ξέρω, αλλά κι όμως..έχω φτάσει να αγχωθω μέχρι κ γιαυτο!Σκέφτομαι όμως πώς ήμουν περύσι τέτοια εποχή και κάνω το σταυρό μου..Αργά-ξεαργά, κάνουμε πρόοδο, ίσως να μας χωρίζουν μονο 1-2 -3 κιλάκια για να στρωσει ο κύκλος μας και μετα θα έχουμε πλεον δεδομενα και δεν θα κινούμαστε στα τυφλά, οπότε θα έχει φύγει ήδη ένα τεράστιο βάρος!Μαράκι μπορώ να διακρίνω την προσπάθεια, την υπομονή κ την επιμονή σου καθημερινά , πέραν του χαβαλέ κ της πλάκας και πολλές φορές με ηρεμέις κ παίρνω δύναμη να ξαναφορτίσω τις μπαταρίες μου κ να συνεχίσω κ εγώ!Δεσμευομαι οτι όλα θα πάνε ΚΑΛΑ!Ηταν να μη το πάρουμε απόφαση!!

----------


## freedom30

τουλαχιστον κοριτσια ξερουμε που παταμε κ αυτο ειναι σημαντικο!
θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα.. εχω κ βλεπω οτι εχετε κ εσεισ θεληση γι αυτο!
τουλαχιστον εσυ μαρακι εχεις υποστιριξη γονεων κ οχι εναν πατερα εδω κ μηνες να σε προσβαλει κ να σε φωναζει ανορεξικο κ αλλα ποσα τετοια..

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα κοριτσάκια μου τι κάνετε σήμερα? Εγώ πρωί πρωί συγχίστηκα. ΤΙ ήθελα και το βαλα το παντελόνι για να συγχιστώ? Την έριξε παλι την καρφάρα η μάνα μου για το πόσο αδύνατη είμαι και ότι έπρεπε ήδη να είχα πάρει όλα τα κιλά που έπρεπε και μπλα μπλα μπλα. 
Αδυνατεί να καταλάβει πόσο πίσω με πάει με τετοιες κουβέντες. Είναι σαν να μου λεει τώρα πρόσεχε Μαρία μην παχύνεις. Δεν ειμαι χαζή να μη βλέπω το χάλι μου στον καθρέφτη αλλά ούτε και από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη ξύπνησα και αποκατέστησα όλα μου τα προβλήματα. Ασχετο αν οι αλλαγές που γίνονται ως προς το σώμα μου είναι θετικές δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο πάντα να τις δεχτώ γιατί αυτομάτως σκέφτομαι το μετα οπότε πολλές φορές αισθάνομαι να φρενάρω.





> Απόφαση είναι πλεον, να γίνει το τελευταίο βήμα.Δύστυχώς, στην περίπτωση μας , η ανορεξία κ το πολύ αδύνατο σώμα, δεν συνοδεύτηκε απο στενά τζιν και φλερτ αλλά απο απομόνωση, μιζέρια, θλίψη και απόρριψη προς τον εαυτό μας.Και ξέρεις, η συνήθεια κ αν είναι ύπουλη..


Έτσι είναι μια απόφαση είναι. Το θέμα είναι να την πάρω αυτή την απόφαση γιατί ενώ συνέχεια κλαίγομαι ότι δε μου αρέσει να ζω μέσα στη μιζέρια και τη θλίψη αλλά τελικά στο τέλος πάντα εκεί καταφεύγω. Εχεις πολύ δίκιο η συνήθεια είναι πολύ ύπουλη και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι αυτή ή συνήθεια και η τάση που είχα απο μωρό παιδί να κάνω τα πράγματα με μαθηματική ακρίβεια που με φρενάρουν να κάνω το μεγάλο βήμα. Για παράδειγμα θα τύχει καμιά φορα να φάω πολύ, δε θα ξενίσω στο ότι έφαγα πολύ κάτι είναι και αυτό αλλά αυτομάτως σκέφτομαι ότι τώρα Μαρία πρέπει να πας γυμναστήριο σαν τιμωρία βρε παιδί μου που τόλμησες να σαβουριάσεις λιπίδια. Που να ανέβει μετά το λίπος? 





> Εγώ αυτο βλέπω πλεον κ μου τη δίνει, οτι εκεί που πάω να πάρω τα πάνω μου και να ανοιχτώ στους ανθρώπους κ στη ζωή, κάτι με τρομάζει και επιλέγω να ξαναγυρίσω πίσω στην ασφάλεια των θερμίδων, της μοναξιάς και της ηλίθιας αποστείρωσης.


Α καλά και η ταύτιση συνεχίζεται. Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσω να αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω χαμένη αδερφή? Να πάω στο πάμε πακέτο να συναντηθούμε? 
Ακριβώς το ίδιο μου συμβαίνει και μένα. Καλά εγώ πάντα είχα μια συστολή ως προς τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις αλλά όταν μπω σε μια παρέα πάντα είμαι η χαρά της ζωής, είμαι εκείνη που θα αναλάβει το ρόλο του διασκεδαστή, που θα ανοίξω μια σοβαρή συζήτηση δεν είμαι μουντρούχα θέλω να πω.΄Λίγο πριν την ανορεξία όμως άρχισαν τα πρώτα μου προβλήματα. Μετά ήρθε η ανορεξία και κατέρρευσε γενικότερα η υπόλοιπη ζωή μου σαν χάρτινος πύργος. Κλείστηκα ακόμα πιο πολύ στον ευατό μου. Απέκλεισα προσωπα που ενδεχομένως να μην το άξιζαν και γιατί δε με κάλυπταν αλλά και γιατί βαθιά μέσα μου ντρεπόμουνα δεν ήθελα να διακινδυνεύσω να ακούσω το παραμικρό σχόλιο που θα με έριχνε ξανά στο βούρκο της αμαρτίας. 
Όταν πια τέλος καλοκαιριού άρχισα τη θεραπεία προσπάθησα να το αλλάξω όλο αυτό. Και πράγματι υπήρξαν στιγμές που βγήκα από το καβούκι μου. Στο γυμναστήριο έχω κάνει απιστευτες γνωριμίες και παρέες. Δεν έχω φτάσει στο σημείο του να πάμε για καφέ αλλά περνάμε τόσο καλά. Όλοι με πλησιάζουν πρόθυμοι να μιλήσουν, να αστειευτούν. Και εγώ η ίδια όμως εκεί βρίσκω έναν ευατό που τόσο ζητώ. Ξεκινάω από μόνη μου και συστήνομαι πράγμα που δεν έκανα ποτέ στη ζωή μου, ανοίγω συζητήσεις, αισθάνομαι τελοσπάντων μια κοπέλα της ηλικίας μου η οποία είναι υγιής, γυμνάζεται, έχει τις παρέες της, μπορεί να αστειεύεται. 
Όταν όμως γυρνάω στο σπίτι ξανακλείνομαι στο καβούκι μου, στο αποστειρωμένο περιβάλλον όπως λες και εσύ, μετράω θερμίδες, σκέφτομαι, αναλύω.





> Ενα θα σου πω.Απο τη μια περνάω φάσεις που έχω απόλυτη ανάγκη να γνωρίσω έναν άνθρωπο που θα ερωτευθω και θα ΞΕΦΥΓΩ τελείως και απο την άλλη, φοβάμαι οτι θα αναγκάζομαι να τρώω, οτι δεν θα μπορώ να ελέγξω το φαγητό μου και οτι θα παχύνω!!!!Ντροπή το ξέρω, αλλά κι όμως..έχω φτάσει να αγχωθω μέχρι κ γιαυτο!


Έλα να σμίξουμε τις ντροπές μας. Εγώ μονίμως αγχώνομαι γι αυτό. Και όχι μόνο για σχέση αλλά για παρεες γενικά. 
Οντας οι περισσότεροι τελείως απενεχοποιημένοι με το φαγητό όλοι βγαίνουν έξω να φάνε το φαγητό τους, το γλυκό τους αυτόματα λοιπόν και εγώ κλείνομαι στο καβούκι για να αποφύγω τους πειρασμούς. Χτες για παράδειγμα είχα βγει για καφέ με μια φίλη την οποία είχα χεσμένη τοσο καιρό. Τέσπα βγήκαμε για καφέ. Πέρασα όμορφα, δεν το περίμενα καποια στιγμή όμως μου λεει θα παμε να φάμε στο τάδε μαγαζί την άλλη φορά που φτιάχνουν κάτι καταπληκτικές μακαρονάδες και πίτσες. Ευχαρίστως απάντησα εγώ μέσα μου όμως σκιζόταν η καρδιά μου και μια φωνούλα μου έλεγε ωχ ωχ έτσι θα γίνεται από δω και εξής? Δεν εχω πρόβλημα να πάω για φαγητό έτσι απλά δεν αντέχω ακόμα να αισθάνομαι ότι μου μετράνε τις μπουκιές έστω και αν στην πραγματικότητα δεν το κανουν και ειναι στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας μου, δεν αντέχω ότι θα παρασυρθώ στη συνήθεια του τρώω ανεξέλεγκτα έξω, μου τη δίνει που οι άλλοι θα τρώνε σα βοιδάρες χωρίς τύψεις και εγώ μια ζωή κολλημένη από μέσα μου θα μετράω θερμίδες. 





> Αργά-ξεαργά, κάνουμε πρόοδο, ίσως να μας χωρίζουν μονο 1-2 -3 κιλάκια για να στρωσει ο κύκλος μας και μετα θα έχουμε πλεον δεδομενα και δεν θα κινούμαστε στα τυφλά, οπότε θα έχει φύγει ήδη ένα τεράστιο βάρος!


Περίπου 5 κιλά θέλω να πάρω ακόμα εγώ. Οπτικά δηλαδή κρίνοντας και μόνο και από άτομα που το χω συζητήσει στο γυμναστήριο τόσα χρειαζονται απλά για μένα πολύ σημαντικό είναι το θέμα της περιόδου. Δηλαδη αν δε δω φως και τότε δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία μου και να μην αντιδράω σπασμωδικά. 
Εννοείται αυτό το πράγμα δε μπορώ να το κουρντίσω δεν είναι αντρα θέλω τώρα τον θέλω αλλα θεωρώ εκείνη τη δεδομένη στιγμή που θα ανέβω ξανά στη ζυγαριά και θα δω εκείνο το νούμερο πολύ κομβική για τη συνέχεια. 





> Μαράκι μπορώ να διακρίνω την προσπάθεια, την υπομονή κ την επιμονή σου καθημερινά , πέραν του χαβαλέ κ της πλάκας και πολλές φορές με ηρεμέις κ παίρνω δύναμη να ξαναφορτίσω τις μπαταρίες μου κ να συνεχίσω κ εγώ!Δεσμευομαι οτι όλα θα πάνε ΚΑΛΑ!Ηταν να μη το πάρουμε απόφαση!!


Σε ευχαριστώ Ροζούλα μου. Εσύ αναγνωρίζεις την προσπάθεια μου. Βαδίζουμε σε δρόμους παράλληλους και ξέρεις τι καθημερινός αγώνας απαιτείται
Τα λόγια πλέον είναι περιττά. Ήρθε η ώρα για πράξεις. Μακάρι ο Θεός να μας βοηθήσει και να μας δώσει καλά μυαλά. 
Θέλω να ξαναγυρίσει το χαμόγελο στα χείλη μας. Δεν ξέρω αν μετά από αυτό θα βρούμε και συνοδοιπόρους στο ταξίδι της ζωής μας αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι να πατήσουμε πάνω στα δικά μας πόδια και να αγαπήσουμε εμάς τις ίδιες. 





> τουλαχιστον εσυ μαρακι εχεις υποστιριξη γονεων κ οχι εναν πατερα εδω κ μηνες να σε προσβαλει κ να σε φωναζει ανορεξικο κ αλλα ποσα τετοια..


Ευτυχώς όχι η λέξη ανορεξική δεν ακούστηκε ποτέ στο σπίτι. Σχόλια βέβαια υπάρχουν και επειδή και ο μπαμπάς μου είναι άνθρωπος του χωριού μπορεί να το κάνει λίγο χοντροκομμένα αλλά δεν το κάνει με τη διάθεση να με προσβάλλει όσο να με αφυπνίσει. 
Εγω μπορεί να θυμώνω γιατί δε μου αρέσουν αυτά τα σχόλια αλλά τι άλλο πια να κάνουν και αυτοί. Εδώ που τα λέμε εξαιτίας μου προκλήθηκαν τόσες εντάσεις στο σπίτι είναι λογικό πολλές φορές τα νεύρα να είναι σπασμένα απλά εγώ αυτή τη δεδομένη στιγμή παλεύω να με σώσω και δεν έχω το ψυχικό απόθεμα να παλέυω και με άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## freedom30

καλημερα!!
φαντασου λοιπον να ειχες κ πολεμο κ απο το οικογενειακο σου περιγυρο!οτι χειροτερο..
κ μενα χθες μου ειπε ενας φιλος μ οτι εχω αδυνατισει κ να προσεξω, ειχε να με δει 3 βδομαδες κ με εκτιμαει πιστεθω οποτε πιστευω δυστυχως οτι θα εχει δικιο................
ετσι με εκανε να γυρισω σπιτι κ να φαω οτι βρισκω μπροστα μ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Magdalena

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου, σας νιώθω, δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο, νιώθω την ίδια μελαγχολία με εσας, αισθανομαι ζήλεια όταν κάποια παραπονείται επειδή έχει περίοδο.. Ζήλεια και ανασφάλεια νιώθω όταν βλέπω μια γνωστή μου να είναι έγκυοσ, αναρρωτιέμαι θα συμβεί κάποτε και σε εμένα αυτό? Τωρα τελευταία δεν περναει κάτι αλλο από το μυαλό μου εκτός από αυτο: ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ - ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ! Δεν μπορώ να νιωσω πλέον τα συμπτωματα της,...

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα!Λοιπόν, 3ημερο όπως φαίνεται τελείως ελεύθερο..Ηρθε η μάνα μου χτες και κουβάλησε ΟΛΑ τα αγαπημενα μου..μέχρι στιγμής για πρωινο(έξτρα ενισχυμένο), 3 κομμάτια κεικ, 1 ποτήρι γάλα, 2 κομμάτια μεγάλα σπανακοτυρόπιτα...και η Παναγιά μαζί μου τι θα φάω ακόμα...

----------


## mariafc

Δεν πειράζει ροζούλα μου. Απόλαυσε τις φροντίδες της μανούλας σου και από δευτέρα πάλι στον αγώνα. Μόνο μη μου πεις ότι σου φερε κανα παστίτσιο γιατί θα ρθω να μου κάνεις το τραπέζι.

----------


## loustam

Μαρία και ΡΟΖ μου, παρακολουθώ την κουβεντούλα που έχετε ανοίξει σχετικά με τους κοινούς σας προβληματισμούς, και σκέφτομαι το εξής. Εγώ ανορεξική υπήρξα 16 χρόνια πριν... Στα 15 μου, στο peak της εφηβίας μου, και όλη αυτή η περίοδος κράτησε 1 χρόνο και κάτι. Και από τότε ήρθε και κατσικώθηκε η βουλιμία στην ζωή μου, με on και offs εννοείται. Απλά σκέφτομαι ότι εκείνη την εποχή, πέραν από το όνομα, οι γνώσεις μας σχετικά με το θέμα ήταν ελάχιστες. internet δεν είχα, για να μπορώ να διαβάσω περισσότερα, η ψυχοθεραπεία ήταν θέμα taboo για ένα κοριτσάκι 15 χρονών, και έτσι βασιστήκαμε στις δικές μας δυνάμεις (εγώ, γονείς, αδέρφια) για να το ξεπεράσω. Και δεν το ξεπέρασα ποτέ!!! Με διαφορετικές μορφές με, διατροφικές διαταραχές δε.
Είστε πολύ τυχερές που έχετε όλη την πληροφόρηση, και την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη αυτού του φόρουμ, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσετε το "πρόβλημα" σωστά και από την ρίζα του, ώστε να μην σας κυνηγάει για μια ζωή. Εγώ 16 χρόνια μετά "κατηγόρησα" την μητέρα μου που τότε φοβήθηκαν / ντράπηκαν να με πάνε σε ψυχολόγο. Τώρα πιστεύω ότι θα είχα μία απολύτως φυσιολογική ζωή.
Σας παρακολουθώ και πραγματικά συγκινούμαι με τον ώριμο τρόπο που προσπαθείτε να επανέλθετε στο φυσιολογικό σας βάρος και συνήθειες ζωής. Εγώ δεν το έκανα ποτέ. Από την ανορεξία, κατευθείαν στην βουλιμία. Ααααααααχ πόσα χαμένα χρόνια!
Σας φιλώ και σας εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και να συνεχίσετε αυτήν την αλληλοϋποστήριξη. Θεωρώ ότι είναι μεγάλο ατού!
Καλημέρες

----------


## Magdalena

Loustram, με συγκίνησε πολύ αυτό που έγραψες.. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα σκεφτόμουν είναι να πάω σε ψυχολόγο για να ξεπεράσω την ανορεξία.. Από γονείς δυστυχώς δεν είχα ουτε και έχω υποστήριξη, δεν μένω μαζί τους οπότε καποια πράγματα τους έχω κρυψει, καλώς ή κακώς..
Μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ παίρνω δύναμη και κουράγιο, μπορώ άνετα να συζητήσω το προβλημά μου

----------


## mariafc

καλημέρα loustam. Και μένα με συγκίνησες με το μήνυμα σου. Ελπίζω να έρθει μια μέρα που θα χτυπήσουμε το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα του. 
Να σου πω τη μαύρη αλήθεια δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η τόση πληροφόρηση που υπάρχει σήμερα με το θέμα με έχει βοηθήσει στην πραγματικότητα. Επειδή δυστυχώς υπεραναλύω πράγματα και καταστάσεις πολλές φορές αυτή η συνεχόμενη ροή πληροφοριών με τρομάζει. Ναι μεν πολλά με έχουν θορυβήσει και με αποτρέπουν απο το να γυρίσω στα παλιά αλλά είναι και φορές που διαβάζοντας απελπίζομαι περισσότερο και με πιάνει το άγχος ότι δε θα καταφέρω ποτέ να ξεπεράσω τα κόμπλεξ μου και ότι έχω προκαλέσει τόσο μεγαλό κακό στον ευατό μου που πλέον είναι αργά και κατάφερα να δημιουργήσω ένα άρρωστο πλάσμα γεμάτο κόμπλεξ και ανασφάλειες. 
Σε ψυχολόγο έχω σκεφτεί να πάω αλλά μετά το απεκλεισα. Δεν εχω και την άνεση να το κάνω την οικονομική αλλά και πάλι δεν πιστεύω πως στην παρούσα φάση θα με βοηθήσει. Τι να μου κάνει ο άνθρωπος να μου λεει οτι όχι μαρία δε θα ξαναγίνεις χοντρή γιατί εγώ αυτό θέλω να ακούσω.
Υποστήριξη από γονείς έχω αλλά όχι πάντα γιατί πρώτον δεν ξέρουν τα πάντα για την ανορεξία ποτέ δεν είπα σε ποια κιλά είχα φτάσει δε θα τους αποτελειωσω ψυχολογικά απλά κάποιες φορές κάνουν και κάποια σχόλια από ενδιαφέρον αλλά με λάθος τρόπο με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν συγκρουσεις. 
Το φορουμ λοιπόν λειτουργεί κάτι σαν προσωπικός ψυχολόγος. Μαζί σας έχω μοιραστεί τις πιο απόκρυφες σκέψεις μου, πράγματα που δεν είπα ποτέ, μαζί σας έχω κλάψει, έχω πονέσει, βρήκα ανθρώπους που μου άπλωσαν το χέρι και δε με έκριναν για το κατάντημα μου.
Ζεσταίνεται η καρδιά μου γιατί πολλές φορές έρχονται στο μυαλό μου όλες οι εικόνες του παρελθόντος, ψάχνω τις αιτίες και ο πόνος γίνεται αβάσταχτος.

----------


## magia_ed

Καλημερα παρεμβαίνω σ αυτη την συζητηση χωρις βεβαια να εχω περασει απο το σταδιο της ανορεξιας οπως εσεις αλλα για 10 χρονια η βουλιμια και εγω ημασταν ενα.......Κάθε πρώι,τον τελευταιο καιρο, κοιταω το προσωπο μου στο καθρεφτη προσεχτικα και υποσχομαι πως στο εξης θα το αγαπαω και θα απαλλοινω τα σημαδια του παρελθοντος.......
Σ αυτη την παρανοικη συμπεριφορα ειμαστε μονες με τον εαυτος μας, που και αυτος πολλες φορες ειναι αντιπαλπος.....μ αυτον παλευουμε.. εμεις, οι εξομολογησεις εδω χωρις προσωπο χωρις ταυτοτητα και ενας κοινος παρονομαστης η αρρωστημενη σχεση με το φαγητο που βρισκεται απεναντι μας .... Γι αυτο το φορουμ ειναι αποκουμπι για ολους μας........εδω πεφτουν οι μασκες...................................... .........................

----------


## badgirl11

γεια σας κουκλες, περασα να πω ενα γεια, πως ειστε? τι εχω χασει? ελπιζω ναμαστε ολες καλα!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Δεν πειράζει ροζούλα μου. Απόλαυσε τις φροντίδες της μανούλας σου και από δευτέρα πάλι στον αγώνα. Μόνο μη μου πεις ότι σου φερε κανα παστίτσιο γιατί θα ρθω να μου κάνεις το τραπέζι.


χαχα όχι παστίτσιο δεν έφερε αλλά έφερε λαχανοντολμάδες κ πίτα!Και μια βαζάρα μέλι κ γλυκο του κουταλιού κ κεικ....άσε, τα άκουσε η κακομοίρα όταν τα είδα γιατί ειδικα γλυκά της είχα πει να μην φέρει και μετα η γουρούνα άρχισα να τρώω..Δευτέρα θα κλαίγομαι πάλι..εκτός αν γίνει κανα θαύμα, όποτε σου στέλνω ταπεράκι μαγικούς λαχανοντολμάδες!Φιλιά πολλά σε όλα τα κορίτσια, καλό ΣΚ και για 2 μερούλες ας πατήσουμε το off κ ας γίνουμε και πάλι λιγο παιδια..εγω τουλάχιστον το έχω απίστευτη ανάγκη!

----------


## magia_ed

Υπερφαγικό σήμερα.........απογοήτευση

----------


## alexandrita

α μην απογοητευεσαι καθολου!!!!!!!σημασια εχει οτι τα εχεις ελαττωσει παρα πολυ,τα εχεις παει περιφημα και σιγα-σιγα θα εκλειψουν εντελως απο τη ζωη σου.

----------


## magia_ed

Μακαρι......στα καλο να πανε και να αποτελουν παρελθον για ολες μας.....

----------


## bouliana

για σας girls!!
παρακολουθώντας συζητήσεις σας σε αυτό το πολυαγαπημένο τόπικ,θέλω κεγώ να πω τα δικά μου.
πρώτον είμαι 70 κιλά.όταν άρχισα τους εμετούς ήμουν 65,μετά πήγα 54 κ μετά ξαναγύρισα εκεί παρόλο που τρεφόμουν ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο.όταν σταμάτησα τους εμετούς ήμουν 66-67,μετά πήγα 70 μετά πήγα στ 64 κ μετά ξαναγύρισα στα 70.παρόλα αυτά συμβαίνει κάτι μυστήριο,το λίπος παραμένει ίδιο με τότε που ήμουν 64 κ οι πόντοι μου το ίδιο.τα ρούχα με στενεύουν λίγο.κάτι δν πήγαινε καλά πιστεύω τότε.μάλλον η δίαιτα που έκανα δν ήταν σωστή.
δεύτερον μετά από 10 μήνες που έχω να κάνω εμετό ,πλεόν έχω έλάχιστεσ ξινίλες κ παλινδρομήσεις κ όλα αυτά τα δυσάρεστα,κ αυτές μόνο μετά από υπερβολική κατανάλωση τσίπουρου.
τρίτον εμετό μέσα σε αυτούς τους μήνες έκανα 2 φορές κ τις δύο μετά από κατανάλωση αλκοόλ κ χωρίς να το προκαλέσω εγώ.τι μία φορά ήπια πολλά πολλά υποβρύχια(θυμάμαι μόνο τα τρία πρώτα) και την άλλη ήπια πολύ πολύ τσίπουρο. η κολλητή μου σε αυτό το διάστημα έχει ξεράσει τισ ίδιες ακριβώς φορές κ την ίδια ακριβώς μέρα κ δν έπασχε ποτέ από διατροφικές διαταραχές οπότε έχω πάψει να νιώθω τύψεις,γιατί άνθρωπος είμαι κεγώ,να μην το ρίξω κ 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 φορές έξω να πιω κεγώ τον βόσπορο?
αυτά.

----------


## faih86

ΟΥΦ ...σημέρα πάλι άσχημο υπερφαγηκό μετά από αρκετες μέρες όχι ότι έτρωγα λίγο αλλά δεν έιχα αυτά τα απαίσια συναισθήματα και την αίσθηση απώλειας ελέγχου...γράφω τι έφαγα μέχρι τώρα μπάς και φιλοτιμιθώ και σταματήσω : τσουρέκι ατομικό με επικάλυψη σοκολάτα γέμιση πραλίνα-μπισκότο(τεράστιο ήταν!!!)3 σοκόλατάκια, πάρα πολούς ξηρούς καρπούς και λίγο 1 δάκτυλο ποτό ,2 μπισκοτάκια, 1κρουασάν ζαμπόν τυρί ,ευτυχώς δεν τα έφαγα όλα μαζί!!!είμαι για κλάματα...παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα να φάω κια άλλο...και τις προηγούμενες μέρες έτρωγα υπέρ του δέοντος κανονικά και ότι ήθελα αν δεν πάρω κιλά θα ναι ένα θαύμα...νιώθω τόσο σκατά...

----------


## POZ

Κ εγω σ'ημερα πάλι σκατά....εκεί που είχα στρώσει κάπως την καθημερινότητά μου , μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα έπεσαν όλα μαζί!!Και νάσου πάλι το ανεξέλεγκτο άγχος και το ξέσπασμα σε ψωμιά μακαρόνια κ γλύκά..έχω χάσει την μπαλα πάλι!!Δεν τρώω αρρωστημένα πολύ αλλά θέλω συνέχεια ψωμιά κ μπισκότα..Κοιμάμαι 3ωρα κ 4άωρα κ πετάγομαι μεσα στη νύχτα να φάω για να ηρεμήσω!Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον ελέγχω το αλκοόλ , γιατί συνήθως ξεσπάω εκεί...Δλδ πραγματικά , δεν είναι να προκύψει το παραμικρό, κατευθείαν θα ψάξω τις τσέπες μου να δω τι ψιλά έχω για να πάω στον φούρνο.Σήμερα μεχρι στιγμής, 3 κουλούρια θεσ/νικης, 2 ποτήρια γάλα σοκολατούχο, ένα αυγο, ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι φούρνου κεικ με σταφίδες..Τουλάχιστον κάνω τον σταυρό μου που κρατήθηκα κ δεν σήκωσα όλο τον φούρνο όπως παλιά..

----------


## POZ

όχι οτι έχει καμία σημασία να το γράψω αλλά απόψε μετα απο τοσο καιρό έκανα βουλιμικό με εμετό, χωρίς να πεινάω κ χωρίς να το θέλω.Στην κυριολεξεία με φτασανε στα οριά μου κ ΔΕΝ ήθελα να ξεσπάσω στο αλκοολ ΔΕΝ ήθελα να τσακωθώ, ήθελα να κάνω ακόμα μια φορά τον μ@λακα της υποθεσης γιατι τελικά είμαι άξια της μοίρας μου και είναι αδύνατο ανθρωπους που έχουν μαθει να με πατάνε τοσα χρονια να τους πείσω πως δεν είμαι κ δεν μου αξιζει να είμαι τοσο θυμα.

----------


## magia_ed

Ροζ κανε delete σ αυτο τον εμετο και συνεχισε την προσπαθεια σου...δεν σου αξιζει να εισαι θυμα συγουρα κακως αυτοτιμωρησε...επρεπε να ξεσπασεις χωρις να γνωριζω βεβαια αλλα πρεπει να παψουμε να ξεσπαμε πανω μας..........προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και αυριο κανε μια καινουργια μερα

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> όχι οτι έχει καμία σημασία να το γράψω αλλά απόψε μετα απο τοσο καιρό έκανα βουλιμικό με εμετό, χωρίς να πεινάω κ χωρίς να το θέλω.Στην κυριολεξεία με φτασανε στα οριά μου κ ΔΕΝ ήθελα να ξεσπάσω στο αλκοολ ΔΕΝ ήθελα να τσακωθώ, ήθελα να κάνω ακόμα μια φορά τον μ@λακα της υποθεσης γιατι τελικά είμαι άξια της μοίρας μου και είναι αδύνατο ανθρωπους που έχουν μαθει να με πατάνε τοσα χρονια να τους πείσω πως δεν είμαι κ δεν μου αξιζει να είμαι τοσο θυμα.


Αν νιώθεις ότι είσαι θύμα,«αποθυματοποιήσου».Το αίσθημα της συντήρησης μας τ καθορίζει αυτό.Δε μπορείς να πας κόντρα.Για να μην το κάνεις κάτι σε κολλάει στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση.

Προσωπικά,αρχίζω και πετάω έξω από τη ζωή μου κομμάτια που με κάνουν χειρότερα ή με οδηγούν σε ξεσπάσματα διατροφικά και μη.

Και ναι,στο παρόν ημερολόγιο έχω να προσθέσω ένα μικρό,μερικώς ελεγχόμενο ξέσπασμα που έγινε χθες και δεν το πολυανέλυσα.Μαθημένος πια...:):):)

----------


## POZ

παιδιά έχετε δίκιο αλλά πρόκειται για άτομα της οικογενειάς μου κ παρότι μενω μακρια κ μονη μου κ αποφεύγω τα πολλά πολλά, υπάρχουν φορές που αναγκαστικά πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω καταστάσεις κ το ξεσπάω κατευθείαν στον εαυτό μου.Σήμερα νωρίτερα ήμουν πραγματικά σε έξαλλη κατάσταη και έκανα το βουλιμικό για να μην ξεσπάσω στο αλκοόλ γιατί φοβάμαι μην πάθω καμιά ζημιά πλεον και ηλιθιωδώς έκρινα εν βρασμό οτι το να φάω κ να τα βγάλω θα έιναι πιο ανώδυνο...είχα παρα ποκλλύ καιρό να φτάσω τοσο στα οριά μου κ ελπίζω να μην ξαναγίνει σύντομα.Αν χρειαστεί θα απομακρυνθω κ άλλο.Πριν λιγο μιλησα ανοιχτα για να μην τα κραταω μεσα μου..Αντιδραση?Τοιχος.Αν ο άλλος θελει να σου πουλήσει τρελα κ να σε αποπροσανατολήσει , όσο ειλικρινά κ αν μιλήσεις-θυμώσεις-ζητησεις-εκφραστεις, θα σε γράψει.Ε'ιναι το ωραίο με τα μέλη μιας οικογένειας που παραγνωρίζονται κ η αγάπη ΠΟΤΕ δεν προυποθέτειο απαράιτητα κ σεβασμό.Όταν ζήτησα να με σέβονται απο δω κ περα ξέρετε τι μου απάντησαν?"Σεβασμο ζητάνε οι γεροι κ οπι παπάδες".Βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα σας..

----------


## badgirl11

ευχομαι νασαι καλυτερα ροζ... αυτες τις μερες προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να ξεσπασω στην τροφη αλλα ενιωθα οτι δεν θα προσφερει κατι.

Ηλιθιωδως ξαναρχισα το καπνισμα. δε πειραζει, ο ενας αγωνας πετυχε, δεν εφαγα ο,τι υπηρχε. τι να κανουμε, κοιταμε μπροστα.
Ροζ μου ας σεβαστουμε εμεις τον εαυτο μας κ θα το κανουν κ οι αλλοι καποια στιγμη...ελπιζω!

----------


## magia_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ευχομαι νασαι καλυτερα ροζ... αυτες τις μερες προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να ξεσπασω στην τροφη αλλα ενιωθα οτι δεν θα προσφερει κατι.
> 
> Ηλιθιωδως ξαναρχισα το καπνισμα. δε πειραζει, ο ενας αγωνας πετυχε, δεν εφαγα ο,τι υπηρχε. τι να κανουμε, κοιταμε μπροστα.
> Ροζ μου ας σεβαστουμε εμεις τον εαυτο μας κ θα το κανουν κ οι αλλοι καποια στιγμη...ελπιζω!


Η διακοπη του τσιγαρου σε συνδιασμο με τους εμετους και τα υπερφαγικα ειναι κομματακι δυσκολο αλλα ολα θελουν τον χρονο τους και την προσπαθεια....θα τα καταφερουμε δεν γινεται διαφορετκα badgirl

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Όταν ζήτησα να με σέβονται απο δω κ περα ξέρετε τι μου απάντησαν?"Σεβασμο ζητάνε οι γεροι κ οπι παπάδες".Βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα σας..


εσυ ομως εισαι ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ ροζιτα!!!
και αυτος ειναι ενας λογος να χαιρεσαι

σκεψου ποσα παιδια γινονται κοπιες των γονιων τους?
εσυ ξεχωρισες!

----------


## magia_ed

Υπερφαγικο σημερα αλλα προσπαθησα να μην ξεφυγω παρα πολυ γιατι μετα ζοριζομαι να κοιμηθω " ελεγχομενο" θα το χαρακτηριζα, εχω εφευρει ορο ...παλι θα κολλησω...........δεν μπορω με τιποτα να χασω 3 κιλα.κουραστηκα να κανω μονιμη διαιτα....και καποια υπερφαγικα ενδιαμεσα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να χασω με τιποτα βαρος.......

----------


## loustam

Κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια μάγια... Μόλις καθάρισα ένα μπωλ ταραμοσαλάτα, η οποία περίμενε ευλαβικά στο ψυγείο 2 ημέρες... Συμβαίνουν αυτά. Λίγο χαμομηλάκι για να στρώσει το στομάχι, ύπνο, και αύριο συνεχίζουμε κανονικά... Απλά θα αποφύγω το πρωινό ζύγι...
Καλό και ήρεμο βράδυ...

----------


## magia_ed

Σημερα φτου και απ την αρχη.....προγραμμα παλι...αποτιξινωση για την ζυγαρια ουτε λογος loustam......

----------


## badgirl11

το γλιτωσα αποψε στο τσακ, εκανα κατι αλλο, σκεφτηκα ασχετα πραγματα,
κ απλα εφυγε...ειμαι στην κουζινα κ δεν ορμαω σε τιποτε.
Τελικα το μονο καλο που εχει το τσιγαρο ειναι οτι καπνιζω μονο στη κουζινα, 
κ ετσι την εχω απομυθοποιησει.
δεν ειναι πια ο χωρος που μονο τρωω-μαγειρευω αλλα εχει κ αλλες ιδιοτητες, διαβαζω, γραφω, μετατρεπω το τραπεζι σε γραφειο οταν δεν ειναι γεματο πυρεξ, κ πιατα!

Πριν λιγες μερες ειχα κανει υπερφαγικο, πρεπει να ηταν το βραδυ της καθαρας δευτερας, δεν βγηκαμε, ενιωθα εγκλωβισμενη διπλα σε ενα ψυγειο με νηστισιμα κ νηστικη απο το χαλια φαγητο στα πεθερικα.
Δεν εφαγα υπερβολικα εκεινη την ημερα, ομως ετρωγα τις προηγουμενες.
Ετσι πεινουσα, οποτε το βραδυ ξυπνησα κ ταραξα την ταραμοσαλατα...
τωρα συνηλθε το στομαχι μου...

----------


## wise girl

απο την γενικοτερη εμπειρια σας τα κιλα που φαινονται παραπανω την επομενη του υπερφαγικου χανονται ευκολα??ισχυει??

----------


## loustam

Γειά σου wise girl... Εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι την επόμενη ημέρα όντως η ζυγαριά είναι ανεβασμένη, γιατί ο οργανισμός δεν έχει προλάβει ακόμα να επεξεργαστεί και να αποβάλλει όλη αυτήν την ποσότητα φαγητού. Βέβαια, αν το υπερφαγικό περιλαμβάνει πολλά λιπαρά και γλυκά, θεωρώ μαθηματικώς βέβαιο ότι αυτλα θα αποθηκευτούν στο σώμα σαν λίπος. Το πιο σημαντικό είναι όμως ότι η ακατάστατη τροφή (την μία μέρα τα πάντα και την άλλη τίποτα) διαλύει τον μεταβολισμό, ο οποίος απορρυθμίζεται και υπολειτουργεί. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι τα κιλάκια θα μπαίνουν πανεύκολα και θα χάνονται παν-δύσκολα... Το βιώνω και ξέρω...... Το σημαντικό είναι, αν κάνεις υπερφαγικό, την επόμενη ημέρα να φας κανονικά. Τουλάχιστον 3-4 γεύματα, αλλά αν θες φάε σε πιο μικρές ποσότητες. Μην κάνεις τίποτα που θα υποβαθμίσει την λειτουργία του μεταβολισμού σου, γιατί μετά από εκεί και πέρα η διαδικασία απώλειας κιλών είναι μεγάλο πακέτο...

----------


## magia_ed

Κοριτσια εγω απ αυτα τα υπερφαγικα εχω καταστραφει εχω βαλει 3 κιλα και δεν μπορω να τα χασω με τιποτα.....ας πουμε προχθες εκανα υπερφαγικο χθες αποτοξινωση και σημερα παλι διαιτα αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι λυση γιατι ο μεταβολισμος μου τα εχει παιξει....γενικα νοιωθω οτι ο οργανισμος μου υφισταται σοκ απο την υπερφαγια στη ασιτεια...τον εντερο μου δε βρισκεται σε ασχημη κατασταση...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by loustam_
> Γειά σου wise girl... Εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι την επόμενη ημέρα όντως η ζυγαριά είναι ανεβασμένη, γιατί ο οργανισμός δεν έχει προλάβει ακόμα να επεξεργαστεί και να αποβάλλει όλη αυτήν την ποσότητα φαγητού. Βέβαια, αν το υπερφαγικό περιλαμβάνει πολλά λιπαρά και γλυκά, θεωρώ μαθηματικώς βέβαιο ότι αυτλα θα αποθηκευτούν στο σώμα σαν λίπος. Το πιο σημαντικό είναι όμως ότι η ακατάστατη τροφή (την μία μέρα τα πάντα και την άλλη τίποτα) διαλύει τον μεταβολισμό, ο οποίος απορρυθμίζεται και υπολειτουργεί. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι τα κιλάκια θα μπαίνουν πανεύκολα και θα χάνονται παν-δύσκολα... Το βιώνω και ξέρω...... Το σημαντικό είναι, αν κάνεις υπερφαγικό, την επόμενη ημέρα να φας κανονικά. Τουλάχιστον 3-4 γεύματα, αλλά αν θες φάε σε πιο μικρές ποσότητες. Μην κάνεις τίποτα που θα υποβαθμίσει την λειτουργία του μεταβολισμού σου, γιατί μετά από εκεί και πέρα η διαδικασία απώλειας κιλών είναι μεγάλο πακέτο...


αυτο ακριβως θα εγραφα...
να προσθεσω οτι ακομη κ αν κανουμε υπερφαγικο με παραπανω πρωτεινη, παλι λιπος θα μετατραπει στο σωμα.
Ολα τα περιττα σαν λιπος αποθηκευονται δυστηχως...

----------


## badgirl11

καλα ουτε κ πιστευω αυτα που ενιωσα αποψε...
Σε μια απεγνωσμενη προσπαθεια να εκτονωσω την ενταση αναμεσα μας που υποβοσκε λογω πολλων δυσκολιων...
μετα απο απανωτες χυλοπιτες παντως τυπου για επικοινωνια, με λαθος τροπο πολλες φορες απτην πλευρα μου,
κατεληξα να του πω χυμα 12 το βραδυ " εγω θα φαω" και θα τα ξεπερασω ολα εννοουσα...
Ναι εκεινη τη στιγμη απο το αναμασησουμε τα ιδια αδιεξοδα λογια προτιμησα να στραφω στο φαγητο. Τουλαχιστο ενας θα κρυβοταν και ο αλλος θα κοιμοταν ηρεμος...
Οταν ειχα ηδη αρχισει ηρθε στην κουζινα, μου ζητησε συγνωμη κ εγω...
αντι να τη δεχτω κ ναφησω τα φαγητα στην ακρη πηγα με πηγμη στην κρεβατοκαμμαρα.
του ειπα οτι εχω δικαιωμα να ξεσπαω οποτε θελω στο φαγητο κ ακομη κ να φαω μεχρι να σκασω.
Και του ζητησα και το λογο απο πανω που ηρθε μεσα, του ειπα θελω τον χωρο μου, να κανω ο,τι κρινω εγω...

Μετα καταλαβα οτι δεν ευσταθουν αυτα κ σε νεα εξορμηση στην κρεβατοκαμαρα του ειπα πως...δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να ριχνει καποιον στο ποτο/φαγητο/ή ο,τι αλλο κ οταν παει πχ στο τριτο μπουκαλι να του πει "συγνωμη δεν το ηθελα μη πιεις αλλο!"

Δηλαδη ΟΚ ειμαστε βουλιμικες, ξεσπαμε στην τροφη, παλευουμε 365 με το τερας της βουλιμιας κ ερχεται ο αλλος κ σου λεει (ενω ειναι συνεργος) συγνωμη την ωρα που ετοιμαζεσαι να φας το δευτερο πιατο απο ο,τι βρηκες μπροστα σου.
Κι εσυ τοτε τι πρεπει να κανεις? ναφησεις κατω το πιατο?
να του πεις δεκτη η συγνωμη σευχαριστω που το θυμηθηκες στης 1 το βραδυ?
Ολα στη ζωη ειναι ενα ταξιδι, δεν γινεται να ζηταμε συγνωμη για στιγμες που καναμε λαθος κ να περιμενουμε να διορθωθει ολη η πορεια μας, ουτε οφειλει ο αλλος να νιωσει ανακουφιση κ να αλλαξει πορεια προς ενα καλυτερο μελλον.
Η κακη επικοινωνια, η εκφραση με λαθος τροπο, η απομακρυνση με πολλους τροπους δεν αντισταθμιζονται με στιγμιαια συγνωμη χωρις διαρκη προσπαθεια να αλλαξουν ριζικα οι καταστασεις...
Ισως κοιμηθει λιγο ανησυχος αλλα εγω δε θα ηρεμουσα αν δε του τα ελεγα. Ελπιζω να εκανα καλα...
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι απο τη στιγμη που ανακοινωσα οτι θα φαω δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω κατι αλλο,
ξαφνικα γειωθηκα απο μονη μου, ενιωσα να παταω στο εδαφος, εφαγα μπουκια μπουκια το φαγητο που ειχα μπροστα μου
μονο και μονο για να παρω ενα τελευταιο γευμα με την φιλη μου τη βουλιμια.
Μετα ειναι καιρος να παει σπιτακι της, αρκετα κατσικωθηκε στο δικο μου.
Στο εξης θα το λεω, "με στεναχωρησες κ θα ξεσπασω στο φαγητο"
ισως να ειναι ισοπεδωτικο, ισως να ακουγεται ασχημα, ισως να αφηνει αναυδο τον αλλο,
αλλα νομιζω τελικα οτι δουλεψε κ ειναι πολυ λυτρωτικο.
Τωρα ανακατευομαι κ μετανοιωσα που το εφαγα, οχι απο τυψεις, αλλα επειδη η βουλιμια δεν αξιζε καν τραπεζωμα.
Ειμαι εδω για μενα κ καθε μερα θα βρισκω νεους τροπους να με κανω καλυτερη.
Ισως να μην ειναι κ οι καλυτεροι κ να μην εχουν κ την καλυτερη επιδραση σε ενα ζευγαρι αλλα ειλικρινα δεν μπορω πια να γεμιζω το στομαχι μου με τροφη ανεξελεγκτα. Δεν ειμαι εγω. Δεν το θελω...δεν το μπορω...

----------


## Ciciliana

bad καλά εκανες και του το είπες
αυτό σημαίνει επικοινωνία, αν δε το έλεγες δε θα υπήρχε επικοινωνία.
και θα συνέχιζες με το φαγητό.
όσο κ να γειώνει τον άλλον οταν θα πουμε κάτι τέτοιο , είναι αλήθεια και πρέπει να το ξέρει.
γιατί δλδ όταν εσύ θα πας να φάς και να κάνεις βουλιμικό κάποιος-α-οι δε θα σε έχουν ήδη πληγωσει απο πρίν?
οπότε και να το πούμε οτι μας ρίχνουν στο φαγητό δεν είναι κακό..(να έχουμε ΚΑΙ γι'αυτό τύψεις δλδ;)

----------


## badgirl11

το τελευταιο μες τη παρενθεση δεν το επιασα...
αλλα επειδη μαλλον ειναι αυτο που σκεφτομουν για εξηγησε το λιγο...

----------


## Ciciliana

εννοούσα πχ οτι δε πρέπει να νιώθεις τύψεις που του είπες οτι σε έριξε στο φαγητό..
την αλήθεια είπες..

----------


## badgirl11

α ναι...ε αυτο...ε σκατα.
ε να σταατησω να λεω ε, να λεω μπε :) ειδες αμαν χθες? αχμ λαθος ραδιο αρβυλα...

----------


## Ciciliana

χαχα..όχι δεν είδα αρβύλα
αλλά λογικά λές αυτό απο το "πλακα κάνεις" ε?
πολύ γέλιο είχα πεθάνει..

----------


## badgirl11

:P οκ το μπε αξιζε , το μετα δε μου αρεσε ομως, το παρατραβηξαν!!??? καλα δε του εκανε πουυ σηκωθηκε να φυγει>?

----------


## mtsek85

το χειρότερο πράγμα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, είναι λόγω των καταστάσεων που γεμίζουν τις σελίδες της ζωής μας, να έχουμε τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής...

αυτό είναι τελικά το όλο θέμα... εκδικούμαστε τις καθημερινές μας αποτυχίες, καταστρέφοντας τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό, χαλώντας το πορτρέτο μας και φορώντας μετά ένα προσωπείο νομίζουμε πως θα καλύψουμε την άτολμη δράση μας...

τελικά χρειαζόμαστε διατροφολόγο ή ψυχολόγο?

----------


## badgirl11

σφαλιαρες!

----------


## mtsek85

εγω προσωπικά με σφαλιαρες δε θα συνέλθω!!!!! και είμαι και κατά της βίας!

----------


## badgirl11

ατολμη δραση...μυθιστορημα μου θυμισες. so not me. κ ο ψυχολογος @@ θα μας πει, αν δε γινεις ψυχολογος του εαυτου σου παλι πισογυρισμα θα γινει...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> εγω προσωπικά με σφαλιαρες δε θα συνέλθω!!!!! και είμαι και κατά της βίας!


χαχαχαχχα εμ τοτε πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο, αλλα εγω σε προειδοποιησα :P

----------


## mtsek85

αυτή είναι η δεύτερη λύση τελικά.... :P

θα δούμε..... 

Λοιπόν ας βάλουμε στόχο!!!!!!!!

Αυτή η βδομάδα μέχρι το τέλος της δε θα έχει άλλο επεισόδιο! Κρατάμε γερά....?

----------


## Ciciliana

κ γω θα ήθελα έναν ψυχολόγο.. 
να λύσω τα ψυχολογικά μου-υπαρξιακά μου- φοβίες μου- επικοινωνία... 
κλπ κλασσικά θέματα

----------


## badgirl11

τους βαρεθηκα κ τους ψυχολογους κ ας ειναι κ φιλοι (σορρυ ε) χαχαχαχ
απλα τους βαριεμαι. ολα τα βαριεμαι.
βαρετη μερα!
mtsek προσωπικα αμα κρατησω μονο μια βδομαδα τοτε ξανακυλησα...
το θεμα ειναι να περναει τοσος καιρος που να εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι ωστε να εχω καθαρο μυαλο κ να βρισκω τροπο να το σταματω.
Δεν ξερω αν σε σενα λειτουργησει αυτο αλλα εγω οσο το σκεφτομαι τοσο το κανω. γιαυτο κ γραφω εδω μονο οταν το κανω...

----------


## POZ

σήμερα πιο υπερφαγικό ΔΕΝ γίνεται!Πήγα να φάω μια σοκολάτα κ με έπιασε αμόκ..η συνέχεια...γνωστή.Το κακό είναι οτι έβγαλα λιγη τροφή μετα απο αρκετη ώρα επειδή ανακατευόμουν κ μου ανέβαινε στο στόμα αλλά ευτυχώς καμία σχέση με κανονικό εμετό για αποβολή θερμίδων.Το καλό οτι δεν έχω τρελαθεί απο τις τύψεις οκ έγινε, αργότερα έχει κ συνέχεια γιατί θα βγούμε για φαγητό κ τα νηστήσιμα είναι η αδυναμία μου...Πολύ αλλόκοτη μερα σήμερα..

----------


## magia_ed

Ροζ μην μασας μια μερα ειναι θα περασει.......................

----------


## POZ

σε ευχαριστώ Μάγια..να περάσει γρήγορα γιατι σήμερα έχουν πάει όλα τόσο στραβα που τρέμω απο τα νεύρα μου....καλό βράδυ και εύχομαι να ξημερώσει μια πολύ πιο όμορφή μέρα..

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου τι κάνετε όλα καλά; Εγώ είχα πάει ταξιδάκι. Τελευταία έχω πάρει φόρα και απόφάσισα να βγω μια και καλή από το τέλμα της ανορεξίας. Ηταν 5 πολύ όμορφες μέρες. Διασκεδασα, είδα όμορφα μέρη και έφαγα μέχρι θανάτου. Κάθε μέρα και υπερφαγικό. Παίζει να φαγα 3 κιλά χαλβά μόνη μου (έτρεχα στα σουπερ μάρκετ της περιοχής σαν το πρεζόνι), ραβανί και καπάκι ψωμί έχετε φάει? Τελείως λάθος διατροφή αλλά το καραευχαριστήθηκα. Τόσα χρόνια στερήσεων είχα ανάγκη να φάω, να φάω, να φάω. Όχι ότι πριν δεν έτρωγα αλλά είχα ένα σχετικό έλεγχο. Απολογισμός ταξιδιού + 4 κιλά αλλά προς έκπληξη μου δεν φρίκαρα με τη ζυγαριά. Πλέον κινούμαι μεταξύ 54-55 κιλών η ανορεξία είναι παρελθόν και με 1-2 κιλάκια ακόμα μπάινω σε συντήρηση. 
Το μόνο που με αγχώνει είναι ότι πάλι το στομάχι έχει ανοίξει να πάρει και έχω συνέχεια το νου μου στο υπερφαγικό και δεν ξέρω πως σκατά να το περιορίσω. Κρατιέμαι με τα χίλια ζόρια. Εχω καταλάβει οτι τα υπερφαγικά θελω δε θέλω δε θα τα αποφύγω μια έξοδο με φίλους μόνο να υπάρξει και να την η δουλειά απλα τουλάχιστον να ξαναμπω σε διάθεση σωστής και υγιεινής διατροφής και ας ξεφεύγω μαι φορά τη βδομάδα. 
Από τον Αύγουστο είμαι + 15 κιλά. Αν μέσα στο επόμενο 2-3μηνο δε δω περιοδο θα πυρποληθώ και θα τρώγω βραστά καρότα σας το λέω. 
Ροζούλα μου εσύ ολα καλά κούκλα; Είσαι πιο ήρεμη;

----------


## POZ

έλα βρε Μαράκι τώρα σου έγραφα πού χάθηκες!!Ανησύχησα..αλλά αφού είσαι καλά κ ξέσκασες όλα σούπερ!Είμαι κ εγώ ακριβώς στην ίδια φάση-τρώω όσο πεινάω χωρίς περιορισμούς κ παλεύω να μην πισωγυρίσω πάλι απο φόβο..Εμένα προχτές μετά το υπερφαγικό(την επόμενη μερα) με έδειξε 57 κιλά!Αντε αν αφαιρέσουμε τα 2 της κατακράτησης 55!Εντάξει , είναι τελείως παράλογο βέβαια να μην υπάρχει περίοδος με τόσα κιλά αλλά ..τι είπαμε??Υπομονήηηηηηηηηηηη ηηηη!(πραγματικά τη μισω αυτη τη λέξη πλεον:flaming:)!Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν είμαι κ πολύ καλά αυτες τις μέρες ασχέτως φαγητού-κιλών, αλλά όσον αφορά την κωλοπερίοδο, αναλογιζόμενη ΟΛΑ όσα στερήθηκα κ έχω σχεδόν ξεχάσει μέσα απο αυτη την ιστορία..ε, ας καταφέρω να τα αποκτήσω ξανά και η περίοδος είναι το λιγότερο..(άσε που τότε θα έρθει απο μόνη της μια χαρα).ΜΗΝ πισωγυρίσουμε Μαράκι ε??Μόνο αυτο σου λέω!!

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σου φιλενάδα. Όντως είχα χαθεί αυτές τις μέρες αλλά για πρώτη φορά και όχι τελευταία ελπίζω ήταν για καλό σκοπό. Ε στο σπίτι της φίλης μου ήταν δύσκολο να της πω κάνε πέρα από τον υπολογιστή να μπω η ανορεξικιά να γράφω τι τρώω. ΧΑΧΑ. Τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Είμαι καλύτερα ψυχολογικά. Αποφάσισα το ταξίδι τελευταία στιγμή ακριβώς επειδή είχα πιάσει πάτο στον τομέα ψυχολογία για άλλους λόγους πλην φαγητού και είχα ανάγκη να αλλάξω παραστάσεις. Τον προηγούμενο καιρό δεν το τολμούσα. Ετοίμαζα χίλια δυο ταξίδια και τελευταία στιγμή τα ακύρωνα όλα. Φοβόμουνα. Φοβομουνα να φάω, φοβόμουνα να βγω από το καβούκι μου και να περάσω καλά. Το χω ξαναπεί. Πολλές φορές νομίζω ότι με βόλευε να ζω μέσα στη μιζέρια και τη δυστυχία μου. Δε λέω ότι τώρα ξαφνικά γιατρεύτηκα ή τα άλλαξα όλα απλά έκανα το πρώτο βήμα. Σχετικά με τπ πισωγύρισμα νομίζω πως όχι ξέφυγα από αυτό το στάδιο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δε θα με ξαναπιάσουν τα τρελά μου. ʼλλες εποχές βλέποντας +4 στη ζυγαριά με μαθηματική ακρίβεια θα φούνταρα απο το μπαλκόνι τώρα όχι μόνο το πήρα ψύχραιμα αλλά συνέχισα, έφαγα κανονικά το φαγητό μου, τσιμπολόγησα κιόλας θέλω να σου πω ότι δε σκέφτηκα άντε τώρα νηστεία και ορθοδοξία. Δε θα αρνηθώ ότι ένιωσα ένα τσιμπηματάκι στην καρδιά αλλά δεν κατακλύστηκα από πανικό και άγχος. Δε νιώθω ούτε μισή τυψη γι αυτά που έφαγα. Απόλαυσα μέχρι την τελευταία μπουκιά. Είχα ανάγκη αυτό το μεγάλο ξεσπασμα. Μου χρειαζοταν να γίνει αυτό απότομα γιατί τα προηγούμενα υπερφαγικά μου ήταν σχετικά μικρής έκτασης με ψιλοάγχωναν και φτου παλι από την αρχή. Δε λέω ότι τώρα θα τα κόψω απλά θέλω να πω ότι πλέον έμαθα το μάθημα μου. Η αφαγία δεν είναι λύση. Από δω και πέρα θα προσπαθήσω απλά να ζω όσο πιο φυσιολογικά μπορώ. Οταν κάνω υπερφαγικό έκανα, η ζωή συνεχίζεται και τα κιλά είναι καθημερινός αγώνας. Είναι πρώτη φορά που αισθάνομαι ότι σιγά σιγά βγαίνω από την κωλοαρρώστεια και θα το παλέψω μέχρι τέλους για να μην ξαναπέσω στην ίδια παγίδα. 
Απο κει και πέρα υπομονή και ηρεμία να λυθεί και το άλλο θέμα. Εγώ τελικά κατέληξα ότι είναι μούφα και δεν είναι θέμα κιλών αλλά μάλλον οργανισμού και λοιπών ψυχοσωματικών. Που να τη βρω βέβαια την υπομονή τρία χρόνια τώρα κάνω και ελπίζω αυτή η αναμονή να μη με απελπίσει αλλά τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι πλέον εγώ από τη μεριά μου ότι ήταν να κάνω το ηξερα. Πριν μερικούς μήνες αργοπέθαινα, τώρα είμαι δυνατή και θα περιμένω το δώρο μου.

----------


## mariafc

ροζούλα, λούσταμ όλα καλά κορίτσια?

----------


## POZ

Μαράκι μου χάλια αλλά θα φτιάξουν ελπίζω..χτες μπήκα νοσοκομείο(τα κατάφερα πάλι), θα τα πω πιο αναλυτικά όταν συνέλθω.Τα διάβασα και τα δικά σου τα μαντάτα,΄αν κ δν μπόρεσα να γράψω , ευτυχώς όλα καλά κ ξεμπερδεψες κ με εξετάσεις που χρειάζονται ούτως ήάλλως!Αν έκανες γαστροσκόπηση θέλω να μου πεις γιατι πρέπει να κάνω άμεσα..Βγαίνω γιατι θα με πάρουν χαμπάρι..Καλό Σαββατόβραδο σε όλους κ ας μην στεναχωριόμαστε τόσο με χίλια δυο ρε γαμώτο γιατι η υγεία τελικά ειναι πολύ ευάλωτη..

----------


## mariafc

ροζούλα μου για νοσοκομείο διαβάζω. Ελπίζω να ναι κάτι περαστικό. Και ναι έκανα γαστροσκόπηση. Μη φοβάσαι καθόλου δεν είναι καθόλου επίπονη διαδικασία και κραταει κανά δεκάλεπτο μόνο. Σου κάνουν και μερική αναισθησία (εμένα ούτε αυτη βεβαια με επιασε κλασσική αναίσθητη) και σου βάζουν κάτι σαν καλωδιάκι στο λαιμό. Το μόνο κακό ήταν ότι κάποιες φορές σου ρχεται μια αναγούλα και ένα ρέψιμο αλλα μέχρι εκεί. Εγώ που μαι χέστρα μια χαρά την έβγαλα και έκανα και χιομουράκι στο γιατρό μόνο να σου πω το άλλο που δεν το ήξερα εγώ προσωπικά και εξού και τα παιξα μετά με τα αποτελέσματα. Πολλές φορές στέλνει ο γιατρός τα δείγματα της γαστροσκόπησης για βιοψία. Μη σε τρομάξει η λέξη βιοψία. Στο λέω γιατί εγώ με το που το πε εχασα ολη την αίσθηση του χιούμορ μου και με μάζευε με το κουταλάκι. Ευτυχως στη βιοψία δε μου βρήκαν κάτι επιλήψιμο και γλίτωσα την κολονοσκόπηση που είναι πιο επιπονη διαδικασία και θελει και προετοιμασία. 
Ισχυρό ταρακούνημα ροζούλα μου για μένα και είναι η μεγάλη μου ευκαιρία να απαγκριστρωθώ επιτέλους από το άγχος και το στρες που με κυβερνάει γιατί να τι παθαίνω και τώρα τη γλίτωσα αλλά ποιος ξέρει την επόμενη. Με το φαγητό τα κουτσοκαταφέρνω, τα υπερφαγικά μου τα κάνω αλλά δεν γυρίζω στα ανορεκτικά ακόμα και μετά απο μεγάλη γουρουνιά και αυτό είναι προοδος να βλέπω τη ζυγαρια +3 και να μη θέλω να πέσω από την ταράτσα και με τον καιρό ίσως καταφέρω να στρώσω. Γι αυτό τώρα είναι καιρός να φτιάξω και τα υπόλοιπα. Ακόμα πιο δύσκολος δρόμος αλλά πρέπει να προσπαθησουμε πριν τρελαθούμε για τα καλα. 
Περαστικά και πάλι και αν θες να ρωτήσεις οτιδήποτε άλλο μου λες.
Καλο βράδυ

----------


## aggeloydaki

Ροζουλά περαστικά σου και σύντομα,μην την φοβάσαι την γαστροσκόπηση δεν είναι κάτι τρομερό,ίσως ενοχλητικό αλλά για λίγο!

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα και από εμένα!!!
Αρχικά ΡΟΖ μου περαστικά σου εύχομαι και δύναμη! Η καλή ψυχολογία είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο. Όσο για την γαστροσκόπηση σαν διαδικασία, πραγματικά δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα. Έκανα πριν 2 μήνες κι εγώ και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Κοιμήθηκα σαν πουλάκι... :-) 
Μαρία μου, που λες πριν 2 μήνες έκανα κι εγώ γαστροσκόπηση. Η διαδικασία εξελίχθηκε σούπερ, και τα αποτελέσματα ακόμα καλύτερα, μιας κι εγώ φοβόμουν τα χειρότερα, και μου βγήκε μία απλή γαστρίτιδα και διαφραγματοκήλη... Fair enough με όλες αυτές τις δοκιμασίες που έχω υποβάλλει τον εαυτό μου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια... Κατά τα άλλα, η υγεία μου νομίζω πάει πολύ καλά, η διατροφή μου επίσης, για εμετό ούτε λόγος, και ο μόνος γιατρός που επισκέφτομαι πλέον είναι ο γυναικολόγος, μιας και είμαι έγκυος!!! :) Ε ναι λοιπόν, έγινε και αυτό... Το ήθελα τόσο πολύ, και τσουπ... Δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω πόσο με έχει ηρεμήσει αυτή η εγκυμοσύνη (παρόλα τα άγχη μιας και είναι πολύ αρχή ακόμα) και με έχει γυρίσει πίσω στις"νορμάλ" διατροφικές μου συνήθειες, χωρίς άγχος, υπερφαγίες, τύψεις και προς το παρόν χωρίς επιπλέον κιλά... Θέλω να απολαύσω αυτήν την περίοδο και να μην κάνω τίποτα που θα επιβαρύνει αυτό το μικρουλάκι που δεν φταίει σε τίποτα...
Χάρηκα που, παρόλη την ταλαιπωρία και αγωνία που πέρασες, είναι και για σένα όλα καλά με την υγεία σου και ακόμα περισσότερο με την ψυχική υγεία σου. Συνέχισε έτσι, με το κεφάλι ψηλά, και θα απολαμβάνεις πλέον κάθε ημέρα ξεχωριστά και μοναδικά... 
Καλές κυριακάτικες βόλτες εύχομαι!!!

----------


## magia_ed

loustam τα νεα σου ειναι πολυ ευχαριστα....με το καλο...ενας λογος ακομη να σκεφτεσαι αυτα που τρως γιατι ταιζεις εσενα πλεον αλλα και το μωρακι σου, ειλικρινα χαρηκα παρα πολυ με τα νεα σου

----------


## mariafc

loustam κούκλα μου τι όμορφος τρόπος να ξεκινάει η εβδομάδα μου. Χριστέ μου διαβάζω το μήνυμα σου και μου ρχεται να βάλω τα κλάμματα. Με πλημμυρίζει ελπίδα. Χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ για σένα αγαπημένη μου φίλη. Το ήθελες τόσο πολύ. Τελικά ο Θεός είναι εκεί ψηλά και βλέπει. 
Λοιπόν απο δω και μπρος τέρμα το παρελθόν. Τώρα μόνο θα μας ενημερώνεις για το μικρουλάκι. Αυτό το μωρό θα ναι το μωρό όλων μας. Είναι η τρανή απόδειξη ότι με προσπάθεια και πίστη στον ίδιο μας τον ευατό όλα γίνονται και μπορούμε να ξεφυγουμε από τα ασχημα μονοπάτια του παρελθόντος. 
Κεφάλια ψηλά λοιπόν. 
Να απολαύσεις αυτή την περιοδο κούκλα μου. Μη νοιάζεσαι ουτε για κιλά ούτε τίποτα. Να σαι πολύ πολύ ευτυχισμένη.

----------


## loustam

Μάγια σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές σου και ανταποδίδω... :-)

Μαρία μου το μήνυμά σου ήταν πραγματικά υπέροχο και αποτελεί και για εμένα αισιόδοξο και δυναμικό ξεκίνημα για την νέα εβδομάδα. Συγκινούμαι που άνθρωποι που τους γνωρίζεις μέσα από το διαδίκτυο, μπορούν να γίνουν άνθρωποί σου και να έρθουν τόσο κοντά σου!. Με την εγκυμοσύνη προσπαθώ να προσέχω, να προσφέρω τα απαραίτητα στο μωράκι μας, και να μην αγχώνομαι για λάθος πράγματα. Έχω μόλις ξεκινήσει μία νέα, άγνωστη, γεμάτη προκλήσεις φάση της ζωής μου και νιώθω αρκετά δυνατή να αντιμετωπίσω τις χαρές, τα άγχη και τις στεναχώριες που αυτή η περίοδος που επιφυλάσσει.
Να προσέχεις κι εσύ τον εαυτό σου και ... θα είμαστε σε επαφή! 

ΡΟΖ μου περιμένουμε νέα σου όταν τα καταφέρεις!!!

Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!

----------


## mariafc

αχ λουσταμ μου ειλικρινά δε μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο όμορφα με έκανες να αισθανθώ σήμερα. Διαβαζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το μήνυμα σου από το πρωί και κάθε φορά συγκινούμαι το ίδιο. Τι φως πλημμυρισε ξαφνικά αυτό το τόπικ και τι κενή και πεζή αισθάνομαι όταν καμιά φορά το κεφάλι μου εξακολουθεί να παραμένει κολλημένο στα 100 και 200 γραμμάρια. Τι ελπίδα, τι χαρά που μου δίνεις. Μακάρι και εγώ να γίνω κάποια στιγμή μητέρα. Ελπίζω ο Θεός να μου δώσει κάποτε και εμένα αυτό το υπέροχο δώρο. 
Να προσέχεις πολύ κουκλίτσα μου, να απολαύσεις στο έπακρο αυτή τη νέα περίοδο της ζωής σου, να την ευχαριστηθείς. Απο δω και στο εξής ότι και να γίνει στο υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου δε θα είσαι ποτέ ξανά μόνη. Απο δω και στο εξής είσαι υπεύθυνη για μια νέα ζωουλα. Της/ ΤΟυ οφείλεις να σαι γερη και δυνατή.
Nα προσέχεις πολύ και θα χαρώ πολύ κατά καιρούς να μας γράφεις τα νέα σου.

----------


## click

ροζιτα? εμφανισου

----------


## POZ

Κορίτσια εδώ είμαι...Καταρχάς Λουσταμ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ!!Εβαλα τα κλάμματα όταν το διάβασα σου μιλάω ειλικρινά, απο ανακούφιση, απο συγκίνηση , απο χαρά..δεν ξέρω..να πάει και κάτι καλά ρε γαμώτο..Να προσέχεις πάνω απόλα εσένα και το μπεμπάκι σου, να απολάυσεις όσο δν πάει αυτη την περίοδο της ζωής σου(με τα έυκολα κ τα δύσκολα) και να διαγράψεις οριστικά την φθορά που πέρασες, ΟΛΑ διορθώνονται και όλα θα πάνε τέλεια!Εννοείται πως θα μας ενημερώνεις ε??Να μην ξεχνάμε και εμείς οι δόλιες πως υπάρχουν κάπου εκει έξω και άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή..!Και μάλιστα τόσο όμορφα!
Πίσω στα δικά μου, με 2 λέξεις..μαύρο χάλι.Έρχεται το ένα χαστούκι μετά το άλλο κ όσο με παίρνει απο κάτω , τόσο χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα.Σκληραίνω, απογαλακτίζομαι, προσγειώνομαι κ όσο κ αν πονάει , ίσως προκύψει κ κάτι καλό..ίσως και όχι.Γενικά έχω προσπάθησει για πολλά τους τελευταίους μήνες και δεν έχω δει αποτέλεσμα σε τίποτα, η απογοήτευση είναι μεγάλη, ζω κ μόνη και είναι ώρες που πνίγομαι άσχημα.Και φυσικά σε κάθε αποτυχία ή απογοήτευση παραφυλάει η υπερφαγία για ανακούφιση.Οκ, την δέχομαι κ αυτή και απλά τρώω...Σκέφτομαι, δεν μπορέι..πόσο καιρό θα συνεχίσουν να προκύπτουν δυσάρεστα?Είμαι και εγώ πολύ εξαντλημένη ψυχολογικά απο όοολα αυτά(γιατι αλληλένδετα είναι) που δν έχω πολλές αντοχές και σπάω..
Μαράκι, διάβασα όσα έγραψες και ξέρεις ΠΟΣΟ σε νιώθω.Ναι, είμαστε ζωντανές και θα τα καταφέρουμε!Θα πάω και εγώ στη γυναικολόγο μετα το Πάσχα κ θα σε ενημερώσω γιατι καταλαβαίνεις οτι τραβάω τα ίδια..και παρατράβηξε!Τουλάχιστον προχτες, φορεσα ένα ελαστικό τζιν που Δεκέμβρη μου έπλεε και με το ζόρι το κούμπωσα!Κοιτάχτηκα..μιλάμ  τρελές καμπύλες:dork: και αντι να νιώσω βαρέλι, ένιωσα απλά θυληκή!(είχα ψιλοξεχάσει οτι είμαι κ απο αυτό)Πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθούμε όμως μπας και ξυπνησει ο @3%[email protected] ο οργανισμός μας.
Κλικάκο και αγγελουδάκι σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!Δεν γράφω άλλα προς το παρόν γιατι.. θα με χαστουκίσει το πληκτρολόγιο.. !

----------


## badgirl11

loustammmmm τελεια!!! ευχομαι να εχεις την πιο ομορφη περιοδο της ζωης σου για 9 μηνες...εχω συγκινηθει...πολυ χαιρομαι να διαβαζω κατι τοσο ευχαριστο! επιτελους λιγη χαρα μες το αχαρο τοπικ των βουλιμικων...

----------


## badgirl11

αχ βρε ΡΟΖ :( :no:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> Κοιτάχτηκα..μιλάμε τρελές καμπύλες:dork: και αντι να νιώσω βαρέλι, ένιωσα απλά θυληκή!(είχα ψιλοξεχάσει οτι είμαι κ απο αυτό)


ρε............
εχω ενα χαμογελο μεχρι τα αυτια αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## mariafc

> Τουλάχιστον προχτες, φορεσα ένα ελαστικό τζιν που Δεκέμβρη μου έπλεε και με το ζόρι το κούμπωσα!Κοιτάχτηκα..μιλάμ  τρελές καμπύλες και αντι να νιώσω βαρέλι, ένιωσα απλά θυληκή!(είχα ψιλοξεχάσει οτι είμαι κ απο αυτό)Πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθούμε όμως μπας και ξυπνησει ο @3%[email protected] ο οργανισμός μας.


Καλά ρε Ρόζίτα συννενοημένες ήμασταν. Έπαθα ακριβώς το ίδιο χτες. Είχα καιρό να βάλω το αγαπημένο μου τζην παντελόνι. Μέχρι πριν λίγες βδομάδες ήταν αρκετά φαρδύ μου. Χτες λοιπόν το απόγευμα είχα να πάω σε μια υποχρέωση. Λέω θα βάλω το τζην. Προσπαθώ να το ανεβάσω. Έχω ιδρώσει από την προσπάθεια ή από τα νεύρα θα σε γελάσω. Το αγαπημένο μου τζην παντελόνι δε μου έκανε πια. Τελικά το κούμπωσα με τα χίλια ζόρια αν πάρω 100 γραμμάρια θα εκραγεί ή αυτό ή εγώ όμως μετά την πρώτη δυσφορία κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρέφτη και ναι μου άρεσα. Αυτό που λες. Επιτέλους αρχισα να θυμίζω και πάλι θηλυκό. Έχουν φτιάξει τα χέρια και τα πόδια μου υπάρχει βέβαια χαλαρότητα αλλά το γυμναστήριο αρχίζει να αποδίδει καρπούς αλλά πλέον δείχνω γυναίκα και όχι 12χρονη μαθήτρια. 
Μέχρι και η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου κάθε μέρα μου λένε πόσο ομόρφυνα. Ε καμιά φορά με πιάνουν τα κόμπλεξ μου το ομολογώ αλλά καλύτερα με κόμπλεξ και υγιής παρά καχεκτική και ανορεξικιά. 
Τώρα μένει όπως λες να στρώσουμε τη διατροφή μας και να σταθεροποιήσουμε επιτέλους τους πολύπαθους οργανισμούς μας. Αυτή τη βδομάδα τα πάω πολύ καλά κρατιέμαι και δεν έχω κάνει υπερφαγικό και νομίζω ότι αρχίζω να βρίσκω ένα διατροφικό πλάνο που μου ταιριάζει. Τα γαμω σαβ/κα να μην υπήρχαν. Τότε είναι που σεληνιάζομαι. 

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα Ροζουλίνα μου ελπίζω όλα να είναι περαστικά. Μη σε παίρνει από κάτω. Ηρθε η ώρα να κοιτάξεις λίγο τη ροζούλα. Την υγειά μας να χουμε και τα υπόλοιπα φτιάχνονται.

----------


## freedom30

κ γω εχω ενα θεμα με τα σαββατοκυριακα!!!! τελικα δεν το εχω μονο εγω κ ανησυχουσα!! καλα κ μενα αρχιζει κ με στενευει ενα απο τα λιγοστα ρουχα που πηρα απο τοτε που εγινε αυτο........... κ χαιρομαι!!!!!!! ευτυχως!!!!

----------


## POZ

Ε καμιά φορά με πιάνουν τα κόμπλεξ μου το ομολογώ αλλά καλύτερα με κόμπλεξ και υγιής παρά καχεκτική και ανορεξικιά. 

αυτο ακριβώς!Εγώ και χτες βραδυ υπερφαγικό έκανα αλλά ευτυχώς κρατήθηκα παρότι μου ανέβαινε το φαί..κρατήθηκα με νύχια κ με δόντια μη τα κάνω χειρότερα.Αυτό διορθώνεται αν μαζευτώ λιγο θα ξεφουσκώσω, εκείνο που με έχει εξαντλήσει είναι οι μελαγχολίες κ η παραίτηση που με πιάνουν ωρες ώρες σε τραγικό βαθμό-τόσο που νομίζω οτι χρειάζομαι φάρμακα..και τα παρατάω όλα και ευχομαι να πεθάνω και δν βρίσκω νόημα σε τίποτα και βλέπω τη ζωή σαν μια ατελείωτη αγγαρεία..και σιχαίνομαι τους πάντες τα πάντα κ πάνω απόλα τον εαυτό μου τον ίδιο...Δεν ξέρω..είμαι άνθρωπος που στεναχωριέται εύκολα αλλάποτέ δν με έπαιρνε τόσο πολύ απο κάτω..Αυτά τα γράφω εδώ μεσα γιατί δν γίνεται στους ανθρώπους που συναναστρέφομαι να είμαι όλη την ώρα μέσα στην κλάψα.Τουλάχιστον ξαλαφρώνω κάπως που τα γράφω εδώ και συγνώμη κορίτσια για τη μιζέρια αλλά έχουν γίνει πολλά αυτές τις μέρες.
Κλικάκι όταν ξαναβρω την όρεξη μου θα σου ανεβάσω φωτό!

freedom30 μπράβο!!ʼντε να συνερχόμαστε σιγα σιγά γιατί πραγματικά όλο αυτό ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!

----------


## freedom30

ακριβως... ασε που ερχεται κ καλοκαιρι κ θα ειναι τελιωσ αηδια να φαινονται κοκαλα κ φλεβεσ... ντρεπομαι να φορεσω φουστα... μεχρι κ γκομενο να εχω.. πριν λιγεσ μερεσ που εκανα κατι με ενα παιδι, το σταματησα αποτομα οταν αρχιζε κ με επιανε παραπανω επειδη ντρεπομουν μην πιανει πετσι κ κοκαλα μονο!!! ελεοσ!! ποιοσ θα μ το λεγε αυτο....

----------


## click

rozita οχι με το μπαγκυ των ημισκουμπρια ε? :lol:

----------


## POZ

βοήθα λιγο δν σε πιάνω ρε!

----------


## mariafc

> ..και τα παρατάω όλα και ευχομαι να πεθάνω και δν βρίσκω νόημα σε τίποτα και βλέπω τη ζωή σαν μια ατελείωτη αγγαρεία..και σιχαίνομαι τους πάντες τα πάντα κ πάνω απόλα τον εαυτό μου τον ίδιο...Δεν ξέρω..είμαι άνθρωπος που στεναχωριέται εύκολα αλλάποτέ δν με έπαιρνε τόσο πολύ απο κάτω



Ναι ρε γαμώτο εκεί πιστεύω ότι είναι το κλειδί. Αυτό είναι το βασικότερο πρόβλημα μου. Στο φαγητό και στη διεστραμμένη σχέση με το φαγητό οδηγούμε όταν ακριβώς με πιάνουν οι κλάψες μου, οταν παραιτούμαι, όταν δεν έχω το κουράγιο να συνεχίσω. Στενοχωριέμαι εύκολα και αμέσως και αυτόματα με πιάνουν οι αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις σε όλους τους τομείς. οκ δεν έχω τάσεις αυτοκτονίας αλλά ξεσπάω στο φαί. Όταν πέρασα το θέμα υγείας μου εφαγα τόσο πολύ που για πρώτη φορά είδα το νούμερο 58 στη ζυγαριά και με επιασε διπλο και τριπλό εγκεφαλικό. Δεν ήμουν προετοιμασμένη να το δω συν τον καημό των εξετάσεων και είχα πάθει υστερία πιο πολύ γιατί για μια ακόμα φορά και το πρόβλημα μου δεν είχα λύσει και ξεπάτωσα τον οργανισμό. Δε μπορώ όμως ρε συ άλλο αυτό το ασανσέρ. Τις επομενες μέρες με είχε πιάσει ταράκουλο μέχρι να ξεφουσκώσω. Δε μπορώ αλλο αυτο το σκαμπανέβασμα. Είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο.

ʼντε θα περιμένω και εγώ φωτογραφία να δω την κουκλίτσα μας. Φιλάκια πολλά και υπομονή.

----------


## wannabeskinny

βοηθεια ρε παιδια!απο παρασκευη μεσημερι αρχιζει το μαρτυριο....δεν αντεχω....ΡΟΖ μου σε καταλαβαινω απολυτως πιστεψε με!
η μοναξια φταιει για ολα

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρες κοριτσάκια, και κυρίως στην ΡΟΖ μας, που είναι τρομερά ευαίσθητη και ψυχικά ταλαιπωρημένη. Εγώ να δεις πόσο σε νιώθω που για 2 χρόνια ζούσα μέσα στην τρύπα που είχα σκάψει η ίδια, καμιά 10ρια μέτρα κάτω από την γη. Και ξέρεις τι έγινε τελικά? Απλά βαρέθηκα!!! Βαρέθηκα να νιώθω έτσι, να κρύβομαι από τους ανθρώπους, να ξυπνάω κάθε πρωί με τα ίδια άσχημα συναισθήματα. Μου πήρε όμως 1 χρόνο μέχρι να καταφέρω να αλλάξω αυτήν την καθημερινή συνήθεια της υπερφαγίας. Κακά τα ψέματα συνήθεια είναι. Και όταν άρχισα να περιορίζω τις υπερφαγίες, μετά άρχισε ο ίδιος ο οργανισμός μου να τις αρνείται. Κάτι που μέχρι τότε δεν είχε γίνει ποτέ. Υπήρχαν πολλές περιπτώσεις που από συνήθεια έπαιρνα να φάω απίστευτες ποσότητες, αλλά δεν κατέβαιναν με τίποτα. Και από εκεί άρχισα να παίρνω την πάνω βόλτα. Μην παραιτείσαι, μην θεωρείς την φάση αυτή μόνιμη και οριστική. Θα γίνει το κλικ μέσα σου σιγά σιγά. Όχι από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Απλά προσπάθησε όταν συμβαίνει κάτι θετικό στην ζωή σου, να το κρατάς σαν θετικό, και να μην το απορρίπτεις από τον φόβο να μην σου συμβεί κάτι καλό. Κάποιες φορές, η λύση μας δίνεται απ'έξω, αρκεί να δεις τις ευκαιρίες και να τις αρπάξεις!
Σου εύχομαι ένα όμορφα σαββατοκύριακο, με βολτίτσες στον ήλιο, ακόμα και μόνη! Αξίζει!!! Θέλω ειλικρινά να αρχίσεις να νιώθεις καλά και να χαμογελάς! Έχεις ταλαιπωρηθεί ήδη αρκετά!

----------


## wannabeskinny

παιδια βλεπω παντου παγωτα!δεν μπορει να αντικατασταθει με τιποτα....:flaming:

----------


## POZ

την εκανα παλι τη μαλακια μου

----------


## κατέ_ed

πρωτη φορα γραφω κατι εδω γι αυτο γεια σε ολες :)))
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν θεωρειται βουλιμια αν τρως (οχι και παρα πολυ πια) και παιρνεις καθαρτικα?
ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## maria_p_40

Καλημέρα κατέ και καλώς ήρθες κι εδώ:grin:

Κατά την ταπεινή άποψή μου (επειδή κι εγώ είμαι εθισμένη στην καθημερινή χρήση καθαρτικών), οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια "απενοχοποίησης" του εαυτού μας από τη λήψη τροφής που προηγήθηκε (εμετός, καθαρτικά, διουρητικά, εξαντλητική γυμναστική) συνιστά σύμπτωμα βουλιμίας.

----------


## POZ

Καλημέρα!!!Σε λίγο φεύγω και θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ σε όλους μέσα απο την καρδιά μου Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία ξεκούραση και όμορφες στιγμές!
Οπως έγραψα χτες έκανα βλακεία μετά απο πολύ καιρό, είχα ανάγκη να το κάνω και το σκεφτόμουν μέρες (ντρέπομαι που το λέω κ που το γράφω) αλλά το πιέζω να μη με πάρει απο κάτω γιατί αλλιώς θα συνεχίσω...Θα παλέψω αυτές τις μέρες να φάω ελεύθερα αλλά με μέτρο και ελπίζω να τα πούμε εδώ σε λιγες μέρες μόνο με ευχάριστα!
Κατέ και εγώ αυτό νομίζω οτι είναι σύμπτωμα βουλιμίας..αλλά αν δν ξεσπάς με το να τρως αβάσταχτα ένας λόγος παραπάνω να μην το κάνεις...

----------


## mariafc

Ροζούλα μου καλό Πάσχα κορίτσι μου. Να τα περάσεις όμορφα. Να ξεκουραστείς και να μη σκέφτεσαι τίποτα. Πάσχα έχουμε θα φάμε και θα πιούμε και ότι γίνει. 
Και δεν πειράζει για την προχτεσινή βλακεία. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι σιγά σιγά μπαίνεις σε τάξη και δεν ειναι επαναλβανόμενα. 
Και εγώ αρχίζω να το κουμαντάρω. Μετά τη σύγχιση που πέρασα με την υγεία μου εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες δεν έχω κανει γουρουνιά. Κυρία.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Ροζ μου ελπίζω να περάσεις ένα όμορφο και ήρεμο Πάσχα,προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι αυτό που έγινε προχτές,να σκέφτεσαι πόσο μεγάλη πρόοδο έχεις κάνει και πόσα λίγα υπερφαγικά κάνεις πια :wink2: προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις :)

----------


## loustam

Καλημέρα και από μένα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους / όλες! 
ΡΟΖ μου νιώθω ότι είσαι μια χαρούλα. Είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να κάνεις κάποια υπερφαγικά, είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να νιώσεις μετά τύψεις, αλλά το ακόμα πιο φυσιολογικό είναι ότι μετά από κάθε τέτοιο περιστατικό βάζεις ένα κόμμα και συνεχίζεις ακριβώς από εκεί που ήσουν, μέχρι να φτάσεις στην τελεία... Εγώ να δείτε υπερφαγίες... Και μην γελιόμαστε, δεν είναι οι λιγούρες τι εγκυμοσύνης. Αντιθέτως, η εγκυμοσύνη είναι αυτή που μου βάζει το φρένο στις υπερφαγίες, μιας και με πιάνουν απίστευτες καούρες και απλά πέφτω τάβλα στο κρεβάτι. Ευτυχώς από κιλάκια πάω καλά. Και αυτό που έχω αλλάξει πολύ τον τελευταίο χρόνο είναι ότι δεν ντρέπομαι να ομολογήσω ότι μου αρέσει πολύ το φαγητό, ότι δυσκολεύομαι να βάλω μέτρο, λέω σε όλους στην δουλειά να μην φέρνουν λιχουδιές. Παλιά ντρεπόμουν... Όλοι νόμιζαν ότι δεν τρώω τίποτα και ότι τρέφομαι με αέρα κοπανιστό. Τώρα έχω δείξει το "πραγματικό" μου πρόσωπο, και έχω κόψει το κρυφό φαγητό σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Και πάλι σαν ζώον τρώω, αλλά μπροστά σε όλους... :tumble:
Εύχομαι υγεία, αγάπη, χαμόγελα, ηρεμία, χαρά, ξεφάντωμα, ξέσκασμα σε όλους!!!!!!

----------


## j.feel

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## click

ροζ?

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by click_
> ροζ?


Kλικάκο πού είσαι??Είσαι καλά έτσι?
Εγώ καλούτσικα, μια καλά μια πάτο.Θέλει πολύ γερό στομάχι τελικά η όλη φάση της ζωής..ΠΟΥ εξαφανιστήκατε όλά τα κορίτσια?Το Μαράκι η λουστάμ η υπόλοιπη παρέα?Μπορώ να αντιληφθω αλλά ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά πραγματικά.Μου Φαίνεται ανούσιο ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ καμιά φορά αλλά το πόσο χαίρομαι όταν εμφανίζονται άτομα που συμπαθώ και ΕΚΤΙΜΩ λεει πολλά.Θα τα πούμε κ αναλυτικά εν καιρώ..!

----------


## mariafc

ελα ρε φιλενάδα και σε σκεφτόμουνα πολύ έντονα αυτες τις μέρες. Να ξέρεις γράφω μόνο και μόνο για σένα. Συνειδητά εχω αποφασίσει να μην γραφω σε αυτό το φόρουμ για κάποιο διάστημα γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου πλέον έχει πάψει να έχει το βοηθητικό χαρακτήρα που είχε όταν μπήκα εγώ τουλάχιστον. Πλέον οχι απλά δε με βοηθάει αλλά με θλίβει με ορισμένα πράγματα που διαβάζω. Μου θυμίζει τα σκατά που είχα πέσει και εγώ και προσωπικά δεν σκοπεύω να γίνω μαρτυρας και συνένοχος στον προσωπικό "θάνατο" κανένα. Σκότωσα ήδη εμένα. 
Οσο για μένα η αλήθεια είναι οτι είμαι μια καλά και μία κακά. Σήμερα με πετυχαίνεις μάλλον σε κακή μέρα γιατί χτες εκανα ένα εντελώς ανευ λόγου και αιτίας υπερφαγικό ενώ το σαβ/κο είχε προηγηθεί διήμερο ξέσκισμα λόγω εκδρομών και επισκέψεων. Στενοχωρέθηκα πολύ με το χτεσινό γιατί ήταν πραγματικά πολύ άκυρο. Κατα τα άλλα το παλεύω. Προσπαθώ να το δουλέψω. Υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι κυρία διατροφικά (δεν κάνω διαιτα αλλα τρωω ανθρώπινα) και άλλες που πραγματικά με εκπλήσσω με το τι μπορεί να κατεβάσει το στομάχι μου. Οχι πες εχεις φάει ντολμαδάκι με γιαουρτι και καπάκι μπάρα δημητριακών? Ψυχολογικά τώρα είναι στιγμές που αισθάνομαι τόσο μα τόσο ευτυχισμένη. Περνάω όμορφα, πηγαίνω εκδρομές που παλιότερα ούτε καν για προφανής λόγους, έχω προχωρήσει σε διάφορους τομείς της ζωής μου κάνοντας πράγματα έστω και μικρά που παλιότερα μου φάνταζαν αδύνατα, έχω κολλήσει και με εναν τύπο και προσπαθώ να μου κάτσει χαχα. Μετά υπάρχουν και άλλες γαμωμέρες που λέω τι να κάνω να περάσει η ώρα. Δεν κάνω ενα υπερφαγικό να χαλαστώ ψυχολογικά και γκρεμίζω ότι χτίζω. Οι εικόνες της χοντρής περνάνε από το μυαλό μου και δε με αφήνουν να ηρεμήσω. 
Στο θέμα περιοδος τώρα. Εκανα ορμονικές εξετάσεις. Ολα τέλεια. Για την ακριβεια εντυπωσιακά καλές σύμφωνα με το γιατρο. Και ναι λοιπόν ξαναξεκίνησα θεραπεία. Μου γραψε τα gynofen θα τα παίρνω μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο αν και για να σου πω την αλήθεια εγώ απορώ που 60 κιλά χωρίς πρόβλημα και ακόμα να μου ρθει φυσιολογικα. Τεσπα εστω και με χάπια θα αδιαθετήσω. 
Αυτά δεν ξέρω αν παρέλειψα κάτι. Ροζουλίνα εχεις μειλ, φεις κάτι. Θέλω πολύ να μαθαινω νέα σου δε θέλω να χαθούμε. Περιμένω νέα σου κούκλα.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Maria μου πιστεύω πως το βασικό καλό με εσένα είναι ότι έχεις συνηδειτοποιήσει τις λάθος επιλογές που έκανες στο παρελθόν και ακόμα και αν τώρα κάνεις κανένα στραβοπάτημα μπορείς και συνεχίζεις με ψηλά το κεφάλι!Πραγματικά σε θαυμάζω,δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ τι μανία πιάνει κάποιον και κάνει υπερφαγικά αλλά θαυμάζω απεριόριστα όσους μπορούν και αντιστέκονται!Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λές σχετικά με την αποχή σου από το φόρουμ(ακόμα και εγώ φρίττω μερικές φορές με όσα διαβάζω ) αλλά πιστεύω πως ακόμα και έτσι όσοι διαβάσουν την δική σου ιστορία και εξέλιξη θα βοηθηθούν,εξάλλου είναι γνωστό αν κάποιος θέλει και έχει αντιληφθεί το πρόβλημα με τα πολλά ή τα λίγα θα μπει στο "σωστό" δρόμο!ειλικρινά σου εύχομαι να ξεπεράσεις κ αυτές τις μαύρες μερες που λόγω βαριεστημάρας...λόγω μαύρων σκέψεων σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις υπερφαγικά,όλοι μας έχουμε τις μέρες που βαριόοοοοοοοοοοοοομαστε ατελείωτα (εγώ το τελευταίο καιρό βαριέμαι κάθε ώρα και στιγμή :D ) σκέψου πως ουσιαστικά "τώρα" έχεις αρχίσει να ζεις την ζωή σου ;)

Ροζουλα είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις την δύναμη να το πολεμήσεις και στο τέλος θα τα καταφέρεις,μην το βάζεις κάτω

----------


## mariafc

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αγγελουδάκι μου για τα καλά σου λόγια. 
Βασικά το πρόβλημα μου με τα υπερφαγικά δεν είναι ότι απλά τα σκέφτομαι είναι οτι το διαπράττω το έγκλημα. ΧΑΧΑΧΑ. Πόσο να αντισταθούμε και εμείς οι χορεύτριες? ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## aggeloydaki

μαράκι το διαπράττεις αλλά πλέον δεν καταδικάζεις και τον εαυτό σου σε λιθοβολισμό και θάνατο επείδη διατέλεσσες ένα θανάσιμο αμάρτημα ;)

----------


## loustam

Γεια σας κορίτσια και από εμένα!
Κι εγώ απέχω από το φόρουμ μιας και τα θέματα που ανοίγουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό είτε δεν με εκφράζουν, είτε τα θεωρώ υπερβολικά. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω όμως την συντροφιά και την συμπαράσταση από όλες εσάς στις πραγματικά πιο δύσκολες φάσεις της πορείας αυτής που έχω κάνει τους τελευταίους 15 μήνες! Η σχέση μου με το φαγητό δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχει ισορροπήσει, ακόμα και σε αυτή την φάση που μεγαλώνω κι ένα μωράκι μέσα μου και θεωρητικά πρέπει να του προσφέρω τα καλύτερα. Αλλά η αδυναμία πολλές φορές νικάει την δύναμη. Και ναι, η αγάπη για φαγητό, η ανάγκη για ωραίες γεύσεις, για την αίσθηση του λιπαρού είναι αναπόφευκτη. Απλά επειδή εμείς έχουμε απαγορεύσει αυτές τις απολαύσεις στην ζωή μας, όταν αποφασίζουμε να ενδώσουμε ενδίδουμε σε υπερβολικό βαθμό... Αυτό είναι! Έτσι απλά. Και αυτό κάνω και τώρα. Έξι ημέρες υγιεινή διατροφή και μία ημέρα σκατά... Λάθος? Το ξέρω... Αλλά τελικά εδώ βρήκα μία φόρμουλα.
ΡΟΖούλα μου, μαράκι, θέλω πολύ κι εγώ να διαβάζω νέα σας, ή να κρατήσουμε μία επαφή εκτός του φόρουμ.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## click

rozita λιγο πολυ ετσι ειμαστε, μια πανω μια κατω. αναλαμπες θετικες και μετα ξανα μιζερια. το παλευουμε ομως μεχρι να γινει το αντιστροφο καποια στιγμη και να μην ειναι αναλαμπες οι θετικες μερες.
κι εγω θα ηθελα να τα λεμε εκτος φορουμ γιατι εδω η κατασταση ειναι καπως πλεον, ευτυχως υπαρχουν απειρες επιλογες και εχουμε και ενα σωρο αλλους τροπους επικοινωνιας.

----------


## POZ

Μαράκι μου καλώς την!!Και εγώ σε σκεφτόμουν μαζί με 2-3 άλλα κορίτσια και ανακουφίστηκα που τα νέα πηγαίνουν απτο καλό στο καλύτερο!Για το φόρουμ μια απο τα ίδια, λίγο η υστερία κ η υπερβολή ένεκα παραλίας λίγο το ότι άτομα που είχα εξοικειωθεί με την παρουσία τους εξαφανίστηκαν..ε, τα λέω και εγώ πλεόν με τον εαυτό μου:P Στα υπερφαγικά που γράφεις σαν να με διαβάζω, καμία απολύτως διαφορά.Εξού κ δεν απάντησα χτες, απτα χάλια που είχα με αυτά που κατέβασα θα μαύριζα το σύμπαν!Εγώ σοκολάτα με παριζάκι και γιαούρτι...!Λες η αμμηνόροια να έχει συμπτώματα εγκυμοσύνης??:dork:Είναι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό και η συνήθεια πλεον πιστεύω, οτι έχουμε δλδ συνδέσει στιγμές , καταστάσεις κ συναισθήματα με το ανεξέλεγκτο φαί , εγώ τουλάχιστον το κάνω αυτό πάνω απο 2 χρόνια και βλέπω οτι το κάνω μηχανικά με το που θα πιεστώ, σαν το κάπνισμα..Ξεπερνιέται όμως, δεν μπορεί, τόσα άλλα ξεπεράσαμε που πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή αν μου έλεγες πχ πως θα φτάσω τα κιλά που έχω τώρα θα πήδαγα κατευθείαν απτο μπαλκόνι.Το απολύτως ευχάριστο είναι οι εξετάσεις σου!!Όλα τα άλλα θα γίνουν χωρίς να το καταλάβεις καν, αρκεί που ο οργανισμός σου λειτουργεί σωστά, όσο για τη θεραπεία κ εγώ κάτι τέτοπιο σκέφτομαι , μήπως τελικά χρειάζεται μια ώθηση στο να ξαναστρώσουν τα πράγματα.Και η προγεστερόνη σου οκ?Αν ναι είσαι έτοιμη!Εγώ μετά το Πάσχα καπάκι(που είχα φάει τον αγλέωρα) ψιλοαδιαθέτησα!Όχι κανονική περίοδος σε καμία περίπτωση , αλλά έστω επιβεβαιώθηκα πως δν έχω πάθει κάτι ανεπανόρθωτο κ κάπως ηρέμησα.Τις υπόλοιπες μαλακίες που έκανα δν τις αναφέρω καν, ελπίζω να εξαλείφθουν σταδιακά κ αυτές..Ας μην μας στήνουμε στον τοίχο πια.Καλά για τον τύπο δν το συζητώ-είναι μακράν το καλύτερο κίνητρο, άντε θα τον τουμπάρουμε τον Κρητικό(??!)FB όχι αλλά έχω μειλ τι να λέμε!!Στο στέλνω κιόλας!
Κλικάκι κ Λουσταμ κ σεσάς!
Λουσταμ μου έτσι όπως το λες είναι.Αν και πολύ αμφιβάλλω τελικά για τι πόσες γυναικές έχουν απενοχοποιημένο το φαγητό σε καθημερινή βάση ανεξαρτήτως διατρ.διαταραχών όποτε..Αυτό το έκανα κ εγώ ένα διαστημα αλλά γενικά όταν θα ορίσω μια μέρα ως ελεύθερη..ξέρω πού θα καταλήξω κ το έκοψα.Τώρα κάθε μέρα θα φάω με μέτρο ότι θελήσω και φυσικά 2-3 φορές την βδομάδα το μέτρο θα πάει περίπατο αλλά προσπαθώ να συμφιλιωθώ και με αυτό ακόμα.Να είσαι ήρεμη για σένα πάνω απόλα.Και το μωρουδάκι που μεγαλώνεις αποδυκνείει οτι πάντα υπάρχει μια νέα αρχή ή μια πιο όμορφη συνέχεια κ εμένα αυτό μου δίνει δύναμη να μην επικεντρώνομαι μόνο στα αδιέξοδα ή τα άσχημα του τώρα!
Κλικάκιον θέλω αναλαμπές μιζέριας δευτερολέπτου αν γίνεται, ντάξει μην πήξουμε κ στην ευτυχία-βαρέτο..!!Θυμάμαι τα πρώτα σου μνματα στο φόρουμ πάντως και βλέπω την πορεία σου, όχι μόνο στη μείωση κιλών αλλά και στην ψυχολογία σου!Αυτό είναι για μένα το σημαντικό κ το επίτευγμα πλεον, έστω αργά να καλυτερεύω-ουμε.Και όταν δν΄υπάρχει δύναμη , η στασιμότητα είναι προτιμότερη απτο πισωγύρισμα..!Αυτάαααα!Εχω κι άλλα, αλλά πάω να φάω:P Καληνύχτες!

----------


## bouliana

για σας κορίτσια.είμαι ακόμα εδώ ,δν ξέρω αν με θυμάστε αλλά εγώ σας θυμάμαι.απλά δν ξέρω τι να γράψω κ τι να διαβάσω.η αλήθεια είναι πως μου λείψατε

----------


## maraki065

σήμερα διανύων τη 2η μέραμου χωρίς υπερφαγικό και παρ'όλο που για τον μέσο όρο δε είναι τίποτα,για μένα είναι άθλος γιατι εδω και ενα χρονο υποκύπτω καθημερινα πολλές φορές!
πάμε για μια καινούργια αρχή λοιπόν, και ο θεός βοηθός!!!

----------


## mariafc

ροζούλα,lustam, buliana κοριτσάκια όμορφα τι κάνετε ολα καλα?

----------


## loustam

Γεια σας κορίτσια,
Ομολογώ ότι είχα 2-3 μήνες να μπω στο φόρουμ και σήμερα είπα να δω αν θα βρω κάποιες από τις παλιές συναγωνίστριες...
Σε 2-3 εβδομάδες περιμένω το μωράκι μου και είναι μεγάλη η αγωνία. Διατροφικά δεν είμαι και τρελά περήφανη. Στην αρχή της εγκυμοσύνης τα πήγαινα πολύ καλά, αλλά μετά άρχισαν να με πιάνουν οι φρίκες μου και του έδινα και καταλάβαινε. Από κιλά ευτυχώς πήρα τα λογικά της εγκυμοσύνης (12). Τις τελευταίες ημέρες μόνο, ίσως λόγω αγωνίας και βαρεμάρας, θέλω να τρώω συνέχεια, και κυρίως γλυκά, και πάντα κρυφά... Φοβάμαι ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν ξεπερνιούνται ποτέ... Και το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι να μην έχω κάνει κακό στο μωράκι μου από κάποιες παρορμήσεις και επιστροφές στις κακές συνήθειες του παρελθόντος. Δεν θα το αντέξω!!! Εσείς πώς είστε?

----------


## angelaorangel

Μην αγχωνεσαι και ολα θα πανε καλα.Εισαι μεσα στα κιλα που παιρνουμε στην εγκυμοσυνη ,λογικο ειναι στους τελευταιους μηνες να εχεις ορεξη για γλυκα ,αν οι εξετασεις σου ειναι καλες ,παιρνεις και τις βιταμινες σου ,ποιος ο λογος να ανησυχεις τοσο?Με το καλο να ερθει το μωρακι σου ,μονο φυλαξε δυναμεις γιατι τους πρωτους μηνες θα τραβηξεις κατι ξενυχτια...και θα πονας λιγακι στα ραμματα - αν γεννησεις φυσιολογικα - το πολυ σε κανα 20ημερο δεν θα σε πονανε τα ραμματα - ζητα βοηθεια απο μητερα η πεθερα για καθαριοτητες και μαγειρεματα και θα πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## Melodica

Ουφ,έχει γίνει πλέον στάνταρ: 2 υπερφαγικα την εβδομάδα...θα προσπαθήσω να τα μειώσω...καταστρέφουν κάθε προσπάθειά μου...νιώθω τόσο χάλια....:( γενικά νιώθω κιόλας ότι δεν με γεμίζει η ζωή μου αυτή την εποχή,με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσπάω πιο εύκολα σε υπερφαγικά.....

----------


## Melodica

Πω ,κοιτάω αυτά που έχω γράψει και ντρέπομαι...πάλι τα ίδια..ένας φαύλος κύκλος...Πως ενώ σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να τρώω μόνο όταν πεινάω και πόσο ωραίο δείχνει το σώμα μου όταν χάνω κιλά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως τα ξεχνάω όλο μονομιάς όταν μου έρθει η παρόρμηση..Την ώρα του υπερφαγικού νιώθω ότι κάτι πρέπει να κάνω για να με σταματήσω, να μπω στο φόρουμ ,να διαβάσω φυλλάδια για το πόσο κακό μου κάνει αυτό,αλλά κάτι με σταματάει..Η σκέψη ότι θα νιώσω τύψεις γι'αυτό που μόλις άφησα στη μέση και ότι καλύτερα να αφήσω την παρόρμησή μου μέχρι τέλους...τι χαζή σκέψη..Για άλλη μια φορά, απογοητευμένη, απαθής, έχοντας χάσει όλη μου την μέρα από τις τύψεις,την κατάθλιψη και το βάρος που αισθάνομαι στο στομάχι μου...:( Δεν ξέρω, νιώθω ότι έχω χάσει ένα τόσο μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μου με αυτό που με έχει πιάσει..προσπαθώ να βρω την πηγή του προβλήματος και τι είναι αυτό που μου το προκαλεί ,αλλά εκεί που κάνω πρόοδο ,ξανακυλάω..Είναι πολύ δύσκολος ο αγώνας...χαίρομαι τουλάχιστον που μπορώ να το πω κάπου,χωρίς να με παρεξηγήσουν και κυρίως στο ότι μπορεί κάποιος να ταυτιστεί μαζί μου...Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## MiKaPi

Γειά σας...
μόλις γράφτηκα γιατί θεώρησα πως πρέπει να σας πω αυτό που μου κάνατε όλοι εσείς εχθές το βράδυ....!!!

είμαι βουλιμική εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια...
το παραδέχτηκα στον εαυτό μου πριν λίγους μήνες..
ε οκ λέω σιγά δεν είμαι τόσο εξαρτημένη απο το θέμα και επίσης δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα...
προκαλούσα εμετούς μόνο μετά απο βαριά γεύματα και θεωρούσα οτι είναι οκ όλο αυτό...

χθές αποφάσισα να ψάξω να δω μήπως όλο αυτό έχει επιπτώσεις που ακόμα δεν έχω δει (και πλέον θεωρώ πως είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης που δεν μου έχει συμβεί ακόμα κάτι)
και έπεσα εδώ!!!
στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ...

διάβαζα ώρες με προσοχή όλα αυτά που γράφεται κατα καιρούς και τους αγώνες που κάνατε και έπαθα σοκ!!!
συνειδητοποίησα οτι τελικά έχω μια επίπτωση που ποτέ δεν θα θεωρούσα οτι είναι απο αυτό..
τους τελευταίους μήνες πέφτουν πάρα πολύ τα μαλλιά μου και ευτυχώς κάποια κοπέλα το ανέφερε και το έμαθα

χθες λοιπόν σοκαρίστηκα!!!
και αποφάσισα πως όλη αυτή η παράνοια σταματάει εδώ!!!

σήμερα ξεκίνησα όλο δύναμη και έφαγα νορμάλ, καθόλου γλυκά και μια ωραιότατη σαλατούλα το βράδυ...
επειδή είχα συνηθίσει να προκαλώ εμετό μόνο οταν πίστευα πως αυτό που τρώω είναι λιπαρό τρελά (πίτσες, πατάτες τηγανητές κτλ) σήμερα που έφαγα ψητά και σαλατούλες μου ήταν πολύ εύκολο..

δεν ξέρω αν θα "ξανακυλίσω" επειδή διάβασα πολλά τέτοια και στο φόρουμ.. ελπίζω να τρόμαξα αρκετά χθες με όλα αυτά που διάβασα... 
το πιο επικίνδυνο είναι αυτό που τονίζετε όλοι εδώ μέσα...
η ψευδαίσθηση οτι έχεις τον έλεγχο!!!

προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ να το πώ σε κάποιον δίπλα μου για να ξέρει, αλλά φοβάμαι... φοβάμαι πως μετά κάθε που θα τρώω θα μετράνε τις μπουκιές μου και αν τύχει να θέλω να πάω τουαλέτα θα φοβούνται και δεν ξέρω αν θα το πω τελικά...

σίγουρα όμως θα πω εδώ σε όλους σας ένα τεράαααααααστιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ....
ενώ ήξερα πάνω κάτω πως αυτό που γίνεται είναι λάθος,
η χθεσινή βραδιά ήταν ενα γερό χαστούκι για μένα...

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ μέσα απο την καρδιά μου
και εύχομαι όλοι να είμαστε καλά
γεροί 
και δυνατοί ;)

----------


## eri_k

Καλησπερα σε ολους!! λοιπον κυριακη σημερα! απο το πρωι ξυπνησα με ορεξη... εφαγα πρωινο! μετα φρουτα ..ολα οκ..ελα μου ομως ποθ μετα εφαγα ποσα σοκολατακια (δεν τα μετρησα καν)

μετα εφαγα κανονικα το μεσημεριανο μου! αλλα απο εκει και επειτα δεν μπορεσα να σταματησω...και τι δεν εφαγα! 3 βαφλες... 2 σακουλακια ποπ κορν.πατατακια..2 κομματια πιτσα... κ γυρω στο μισο κιλο ψωμι..

τωρα με ποναει το στομαχι μου και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω.... αλλα δεν προκαλεσα εμετο αν και το σκεφτομουνα συνεχεια...αυριο 1 κιλο + σιγουρα..

----------


## katerina23

χαλια χαλια χαλιααααααααα...χθες ψηφιζοταν το μνημονιο και εγω παρακολουθουσα τις εξελιξεις τρωγοντας cheese cake kai ψωμι με βουτυρο και μελι εν μεσω ATKINS!!!!παρα την απωλεια 5 κιλων τα καταφερα παλι και εκανα υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο και δεν ξερω γιατι...λετε επειδη αδιαθετησα?απλα υπερφαγικο χωρις εμετους..αυτο σημαινει οτι παλι απο την αρχη η ενεργοποιηση της διαιτας?χαλια χαλια

----------


## tiger_ed

Den peirazei vre koritsia! Ki egw to idio akrivws epatha xthes. Simera apla ligo krati kai ola kala! Tsai, frouta, xymoi kai salatoules kai apo avrio pali kanonika! Kai oxi agxos! :-)

----------

